# The J Journals



## themamaj

Welcome to the "J Journals"! I am themamaj and wanted to start a journal to share my passion for bettas, rescues, and my plunge into planted tanks. Hope you will stop back often to see what is new 

First to give you a little background on myself. I am a proud mom to 3 kids (25, 20, 16) and very proud gma to my grandson who is 4. I work as a ministry assistant at our church parent's day out. I love preschoolers, crafts, reading, and bettas of course. And I have a patient husband of 29 years that has learned to live with lots of fish. 

I like FrostPixie started with 1 betta. Actually it was my grandson that got me back in the hobby. I have kept fish many years growing up. Had a tropical fish tank and of course the famous college pet goldfish. It had been many years since had a fish so one day at Walmart I thought oh it would be fun to get a fish for my grandson. I love teaching him science things and giving him new experiences so I got a goldfish. Yep had a mind laps. To beat all a feeder fish and a half gallon tank. Don't know what I was thinking! Well you know what is coming...the fish bellied up in 24 hrs so I thought I have to get some kind of fish to go in this tank so he wont be upset when he comes back. I had never had a betta before but "heard" they could go in smaller tank so I got my first betta named Leonardo (Leo) a halfmoon plakat. Boy did I have a lot to learn...


----------



## themamaj

I became intrigued with this funny little fish named Leo. Betta swam different and had these peculiar up turned mouths so I started reading and researching. The more I read and observed the more hooked I was. Each fish was different and unique in it's own way from beautiful different tail types to most fun personalities I had ever seen. I learned that these incredible fish needed much more care and tlc than I had previously thought. As I have moved fish to larger tanks, added heaters, plants etc and watched how they blossomed. The other thing I learned from my first fish is sometimes you get suprises...Leo is a girl . She is officially Leonard*a *but the nickname Leo just stuck. So my love of betta fish began!! 1 fish became 2 fish and now proud betta mama to 22 fish. Yep you read it right. It is not that I started out to have that many. I guess it has just evolved over time. 

My second fish, Crimson, was a beautiful vibrant red veil tail. Shortly after he came home he developed an awful case of fin rot. It probably came from being in that lovely cup but suddenly I was face with inexperience and sick fish. Back to reading!! I began treating him with Aquarium salt and daily water changes. When the rot became stubborn I treated him with Tetracyline and suddenly he was healed and thriving. Sucess with him intrigued me more. I began watching other fish in local stores. After much studying starting to recognize different illnesses and how to treat them. My degree is actually in nursing and was a pediatric nurse prior to having kids so enjoying medicine is in my blood you could say. Here are a few pictures of Crimson. He is definintely one of my great personality fish. He lounges around and pouts if he doesnt get his way or if I change something not to his liking.


----------



## themamaj

One thing that is so fun to do is to compare pictures of fish when you first bring them home to how they are now. Seeing those drastic changes of good care and the right environment got me thinking. If I can help make a difference with one fish, can I make a difference in more....the journey began  Here are some before and afters of Leo before I get too far into other stories.


----------



## themamaj

As I started looking at more fish I fell in love with dumbos. How cute their fins are. Sterling was too cute to pass up. Mr Grumpy face loves to flare with Leo and have competitions with other boys who can make bigger bubble nests.


----------



## themamaj

Isaac came next. A Petco baby who was labeled a girl. Another surprise when he developed lushious bright colored fins. I enjoyed so much watching a baby grow and change to mature adult. Fast forward many months later...Isaac became one of my first adoptions. Even though he wasn't a rescue per say the lady that adopted him wanted a beautiful blue fish with long beautiful fins. I gave her several options of blue fish I was caring for at the time (Back in those early days where only had 12 fish lol) He went to his forever home this summer and now bringing lots of smiles to that family. Here is a before and after.


----------



## themamaj

By the time fish #5 was rolling around, I was becoming more stealth like bringing fish in the house as a "few" eyebrows were going up like just how many fish are you going to buy? Levi, who was named after the Levites in the Bible, was one of the 12 tribes of Israel that were the priests. I figured I might need a priest if my husband got sight of a new fish haha. Also he was a beautiful denim color like blue jeans. Levi was my first official rescue. He was in awful conditions in a lps. He is a real character. He loves to flare at other fish and spends his days exploring his caves or staring at the water top for food to fall from the sky. He is one of my guys that loves for me to change his decor. I have lots of caves and tunnels I change out with every water change. He always builds me big bubble nests of thanks the next day.


----------



## themamaj

Biology 101. Now I wish I had paid more attention in high school that the attention I paid to the cute boy sitting in front of me haha. Actually I have always loved biology and genetics is very intriguing how traits are reproduced. For instance, red is a very dominant trait in betta fish. I have seen this time and time again as sometimes red washing come out in fins. There is another gene which is called a red loss gene. It causes fish that are red as juveniles to loose that color as they mature. Cambodian fish (pale body with usually red fins) have that factor present in their genetic makeup. 

When time permits it is always fun to read and learn about my favorite thing: bettas! Unfortunately for this week I was preparing for a trip so I made a quick stop at Walmart to pick up some needed essentials. The fish aisle is always a must when I stop in the store. I love to see if any new fish are in and to observe different colorations and fin types. This day there were only a few bettas on the shelf. Aisle 13 in case you wondered ;-) Obviously this crew had been sitting awhile. The male bettas were clamped and so sad and listless. What few crowntails were there were in very dirty water and looked like had some amonia poisoning. I looked back and forth at each one trying to encourage them or get some response or flare. Most just ignored me, but then I saw that one. You know that one with eyes that just pierce to the depth of your soul. Eyes that show you courage and strength. Eyes that tell you they are still in the fight and a plea for mercy and a home. We have all been there. This little guy was obviously a juvenille. He was a Cambodia color pattern with lovely deep red rays. His eyes would follow me and he even flared at my finger a bit though I could tell his health was quickly declining. I am not going to do it I told myself. It wouldn't be fair since I am leaving in a few days. Well all the reasons I could think of went out the window and the next thing i know I am walking to the parking lot with Benjamin! Here is some pictures of his incredible changes. As he matured he has actually developed white tips on his fins. I guess that is that red loss gene coming into play. His fins have grown into a magnificent spread. Love his pouty faces too.


----------



## themamaj

Just in case you were wondering I did end up taking a short trip. My husband and I actually got to go to the beach for just a few days while daughter was at camp. Thanks to my great friend, Becky who is also a pet sitter, I was able to enjoy a few days a much needed R & R. She was so sweet coming every day to feed the fish. She also sent me updates on who made the biggest bubble nest that day. Fish under control, I could enjoy a great view and some good reading


----------



## themamaj

*Max*ing out-
The betta hobby is definitely addictive. I heard someone say on the forum once that they are like potato chips because you can't have just one. From plakats to veil tails, double tails, half moons, crowntails, dumbo, dragons and everything in between there is no more beautiful fish, in my opinion, than a betta. They can be pouty, grumpy, stubborn, curious and just so darn cute! 

Petco had now become a frequent favorite pet store to visit. One day when browsing I ran across a very interesting halfmoon double tail. I wasn't sure if he was considered a mustard gas or a chocolate betta. When I see really interesting fish I take pictures of them so I can "try" not to make a spontaneous purchase and to study them further. With some great input from forum I found out he probably was a chocolate betta. Apparently some chocolate bettas can have a dark blue cast to the body but he did have the typical coloration of the chocolate fins. A double tail was a new one for my collection so Max came home. I named him Maximus Prime for my grandson but also Max because beginning to maximize my table space for fish. He was very pale when I first got him with some tail rot. Fortunately experience with Crimson gave me confidence to jump right in and begin treating him as well. Here are some pictures of Max before and after. He is quite the character. Had a meltdown over a themometer when first added. Loves new decor and is the king of biters around here. Of course I guess if I was chocolate I might want bite too??? Goofy boy. He lets his tail start growing out then chomp off again.


----------



## themamaj

*Blizzard* in June-

Each anniversary is supposed to have a special symbol. The 25th silver and the 50th gold for example. Well as one who has never quite fit the mold on women I didn't want gold or jewelry just another betta fish. Lol now what hubby gets off that easy? 
So in our books the 29th anniversary is the year of the fish :nicefish:
So being the great hubby he is, off to the pet store we go. Now what is it about intentionally looking for a fish makes it hard to find a fish? The first store we went to was betta heaven. They have fish in racks in several places in the store. I just go in there and stand admiring all the beautiful fish. While they had a number of beautiful fish I didn't have that connection. I did see a beautiful multi delta tail I was thinking hard about but said let's go to one more store to look. There he was. This beautiful white delta tail had been at this store since I got Crimson. I couldn't believe he was still there. I had even looked at him before when deciding on Crimson but at that time I was looking specifically for a red fish. A white fish like snow would be perfect as my gift. You see snow is extra special around here. 17 years ago my son, Nathan, was born stillborn. I have had many many pregnancy issues and after having one biological son, who was a complete miracle, I had 6 miscarriages. I have always had a heart for children and my husband and I wanted more children to raise. God had led us down a path of adoption a few years before. We were so blessed to add another son into our lives! To our surprise a few years late I found out I was expecting. A long story short, many shots, high risk doctors and many prayers I was able to finally carry a baby. We found out about 16 weeks that our son had a very rare genetic disease which was a form of dwarfism and brittle bones. It was a definite death sentence. I am an advocate of life and I have always known that God is the ultimate healer. I knew if it was His will He was more than capable of allowing Nathan to beat the odds and come home but if His will was different I would continue on and allow God to be in control. At 28 weeks, Nathan went home to be with the Lord those many years ago. When I was pregnant with him I bought him a xmas ornament as I have done with all my kids. It was a snowman. It became his symbol. Was loosing a child hard? YES! but I will tell you without a shadow of a doubt God is Faithful! He has carried me and never been closer to me than during those difficult days. And now when I see a snowman...i smile  And because God is so gracious, He blessed us again through adoption of a precious little girl from Russia. Now our family was complete 2 boys and a girl. Hmm the fish family there is always room for 1 more! Meet Blizzard


----------



## Polkadot

Your bettas are all very beautiful.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow! I just read your whole journal and enjoyed it immensely! We are definitely kindred spirits. I laughed at you stealthily sneaking home bettas (I can relate), cried at the story of Nathan (that is my son's name) and giggled at the picture of you at the beach with your betta book. Endless oooo's and aaaaaah's at the betta pics! Congrats on 29 years! Blizzard is lovely. I am so glad he finally got a home. I am literally amazed at how long some BEAUTIFUL fish stay in the store. I love that so many of yours get Biblical names. Most of my animals get Hebrew names...I love that language...I like to look up words in Strong's concordance and a lot of times I am like "that would be a cool name!"


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Polkadot!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Wow! I just read your whole journal and enjoyed it immensely! We are definitely kindred spirits. I laughed at you stealthily sneaking home bettas (I can relate), cried at the story of Nathan (that is my son's name) and giggled at the picture of you at the beach with your betta book. Endless oooo's and aaaaaah's at the betta pics! Congrats on 29 years! Blizzard is lovely. I am so glad he finally got a home. I am literally amazed at how long some BEAUTIFUL fish stay in the store. I love that so many of yours get Biblical names. Most of my animals get Hebrew names...I love that language...I like to look up words in Strong's concordance and a lot of times I am like "that would be a cool name!"


Thank you so much! You made my day. Glad you have enjoyed journal. Lots more to come. I loved the fact we have many connections  Oh and love idea of looking in my Strong concordance for name ideas. It is always fun to look for names that have special meanings.


----------



## themamaj

*Coffee with friends*

Nothing beats a day off and coffee with friends! Two of my planted tanks in the background with Chance and Goliath. They are trying to patiently wait for their brine shrimp to defrost. That is one of their favorite treats I feed once a week along with a liquid vitamin called Boost. It is something I found at a aquarium store here in town. It is an omega 3 vitamin and has garlic in it as well if you need an appetite enhancer (which mine don't need PIGS!!). I bought it awhile back when working with a difficult rescue. It has been very effective and a good way to add a little extra nutrients for them so I have continued to use it.


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant*

If you live here in the US especially the South you might be clued into the fact I love Alabama football by the names of a couple of my fish. Pretty funny living in TN. My Dad was born in Birmingham. I would spend a week every summer with my Memaw down there when I was a child. Still those are some of best childhood memories. My Granddad drove this big work van. He worked on air conditioners. I sometimes got to take a ride in the work van and boy did I think that was cool. So funny now to think about. My Memaw was so sweet but boy did she have rules. You always know that first thing you make your bed and dont ever not drink the extra milk on your cereal. Lol my cousin was always in trouble. I remember she kept a fly swatter on top of the refrigerator to "remind" him of good behavior haha. My grandparents would dance to Nat King Cole and always have you in stitches laughing. If they were still living they would have been 100 this past week. Another thing we always enjoyed together was cheering on the Crimson Tide. 

Remember that anniversary night and a mention of a beautiful delta tail I saw. Well I couldn't get him off my mind. I had taken a picture of him that night and kept looking at it. His body almost looked grizzled to me but I dont think he meets the standards for that. His fins were striking with crimson red. I went back the next day and brought him home. The speckled body reminded me of the Alabama pattern and of course had univ colors. Bryant was perfect name after my fave coach Paul Bear Bryant. Bryant's picture won 3rd in the photo contest one month. My bronze medal fish as I call him. He now lives happily in his 5.5 planted with a nerite zebra snail.


----------



## themamaj

*Millie Grace*

Well the poor old Honda is starting to get some miles on it now with frequent trips across town to check out latest fish shipment and always to be on the look out for a special fish in need or one that I think might be passed up due to a fin issue. That particular day I was making my rounds. Isaac had done so well as a Petco baby I was starting to miss that baby stage again. The cute little faces you see with curiousity as they zip through the tank exploring. I ran across another pretty little baby fish that was a beautiful turqoise blue. Marked "boy" so I thought ok great no more suprises with girls. You would think by now I would be clued into looking for ovaries but still hard to see on dark fish. I decided to name him Miles. My grandson was big on Miles from Tomorrowland a new Disney show at the time. Not to mention I had put in many "miles" on fish expeditions. Miles was special in that he had a fin deformity on his caudal. I wasn't sure at first if it was a bite but it has turned out to be a deformity. Guess what else he turned out to be...A GIRL! As maturity hit that wonderful ovaposter became oh so more prominet and the fins remainded small. So Miles was renamed Millie. We have a precious little girl in our program at school with that name and always have thought it was so cute. So Millie Grace it is! It means gentle strength. Another fun fact: she was my 10th fish. The dime was a great reminder of that and to show how little she was.


----------



## themamaj

Can't wait to start on my story of *Chance*! Many of you may have followed him on Emergency section thread *Walmart Return Very Sick*. I have also posted some new pictures on Picture thread I called *Greatest Chance*. (page 4 on picture section if you need a preview) He is most near and dear to me as we have walked through sleepless nights and stood on pins and needles to see if he would even survive. Not only has he survived....he has thrived! He is my poster child for rescues. I am in the process of creating a facebook page for my rescue fish that are available for adoption. I plan to name it 2nd Chances Betta Rescue in his honor. He, however, will be pampered and loved much for hopefully a very long life. I guess you can see he is my favorite fish. So I am going to leave you hanging for the moment as I need to go do some much needed housework. Stay tune: Chance's story to come later today!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Bryant is gorgeous! Is that cabomba in his tank? If it is, I have recently been growing that and love it. So soft! And it can float (I was looking for something float-y). 

Sooooo... I can't help but ask (!) but do you buy new tanks as you buy fish, or do you already have spares waiting? I am loving the look of Bryant's tank. I am wanting to do something similar with a 5 gallon. Is it capped with sand? What all is going on in there? Hehe.

And I totally appreciated the betta coffee mug. Yep. I need a betta mug. I have chai tea or Earl Grey with my bettas in the mornings.


----------



## themamaj

Oh I love Earl Grey tea too! Funny I almost named Sterling that. Sound like a grumpy old fish name haha. As for tanks it depends. Bryant's tank was one from my dad. It had to be cleaned and new filter but had the hood. I did upgrade light to a compact fluorescent. I have found tanks at thrift stores and buy new as well. I got Goliath 10 gallon on the dollar per gallon sale. Have a number of 1.5 gallon too. Funny now have a friend that brings me tanks when finds them. Of course that is dangerous having empty sitting around! !!  Have recently plunged into NPT. Bryant was second one so did better with him. I used organic potting soil with play sand topper. Mainly it was what had on hand and free! Cabomba is a favorite and one I generally dont kill lol. The left dide has a red or purple version. Green on right. Light green probably favorite because looks like little pine trees. The other is darker green but gives a sliggt purple hue on top plants. There is also some small anarchias and rotala in tosshere. I have tried a different type of moss and anubias. They have done ok.


----------



## themamaj

Sorry all typos. My goofy phone! Love to see pix of your tank


----------



## themamaj

*A Great Chance*

Since I was on the subject of planted tanks, I thought I would start with an introduction of *Chance today*. Seeing him out for an afternoon swim darting through his plants and flaring at his cory cat neighbors makes it hard to remember his humble beginnings and fight for life. So meet *Chance Victory J *


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hah-cabomba does look like pine trees, now that you point that out. Very cute!

I am itching to do just that...the organic potting soil and play sand cap. ! It sounded INTIMIDATING a few months ago...but now after much reading and practicing plants in gravel, I want to try soil...

Can't wait for Chance's story!


----------



## Polkadot

themamaj said:


> Thank you Polkadot!


You are welcome! 

I love the look of your tanks too,fantastic photos.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Polkadot. I typically take pictures with my phone which sometimes if I can get it to focus correctly and fish cooperate I can get a pretty good picture. I have a Cannon camera that my son no longer uses that I have been meaning to try out and see if I can get something really detailed. I really like photographing fish because it is such a challenge. If I only had a dollar for ever tail end I get haha!

BettaSplendid I totally felt the same way about planted tanks when i started to research them. There are some great knowledgeable members on the site that I have learned a lot from. Still so much more to know, but gradually as I am trying it confidence builds so I try a little more. Maybe one day I will get it down pat. Each tank is a little easier. In fact, sorry for delay on Chance's story. I made a run to the Aquarium store for more plants last night to rescape some of my smaller tanks that had silk plants. As always, I get into a bigger project than realize, BUT I redid 6 tanks!! It is so much fun to see how thrilled the fish are with live plants. I guess that natural instinct comes out but they are hillarious doing flips through the leaves and posing on plants. Titus had a piece of cabomba floating on surface. He got right under it and stuck his head right up in it. It looked like he had on some crazy wig! I laughed so hard.


----------



## themamaj

*Chance*

It was just a typical weekend the 1st of July and off to Walmart again to get some things for our cookout. My parents were coming over that weekend so we enjoy doing the famous fourth tradition of grilling burgers and hot dogs. Oh and you have to have a watermellon! Once again I made my regular rounds to the fish aisle. I had seen a new shipment come in earlier in the week and there were some beautiful multicolored veil tails and a nice selection of crown tails. I looked through each fish again. I always have to make sure they are not stacked (major pet peeve!) and put them back into categories so they can be better seen and hopefully find a new home. I noticed a shelf above the tanks were all messed up and pushed everywhere. Out of the corner of my eye pushed to the back I caught the site of a betta cup behind this mess of tanks. Oh surely someone has not stuck this poor fish back there? Shock was the next emotion as I pulled this little fish to the front to see. His fins looked like he had been in a blender and was so weak he barely could make it to the surface of the nasty water for air. When he floated back down he just laid to the side. He had ammonia poisoning and I just wasn't sure what else. Then I got mad! I was not going to let Walmart be so neglectful that they would allow this to happen to this poor fish and then push him back on the shelf behind tanks to die. No way was I going to let that happen. I called the department manager and confronted him. To my further shock I found out this poor little fish had been a RETURN! Seriously????? He had been in that new shipment. Someone had bought him, fought him with another fish and THEN to beat all had the gall to return him to the store. Unbelievable and what made me even more mad was that the store took him back! Now at this point I have to give the department manager credit. He turned out to be a really nice guy and actually had done some research on bettas and how to care for them. He said he felt so bad for this fish but didn't know what to do. He had tried to help him and put some melafix in his cup. I told him the fish was so weak it was doubtful he would even make it through the night unless something was done. I did not need another fish. After all I had 10 happy fishes at home and no extra tank, however I told him I did do betta rescue and thought I could help the fish. I asked him if he would give the fish to me at a deep discount and he said yes. He was so glad someone was going to try to help. I had to talk to the store manager as well but I got the fish for .99 cents. That was my gracious offer to the manager. I also bought another tank and gravel to go home with. This special fish was a fighter. He had survived to this point. He deserved a *CHANCE*.


----------



## themamaj

I brought Chance in and set up his tank. I was still fairly inexperienced with treating fish, but had some past success that I wanted to try on him. I set his water up with 1 tsp Aquarium salt per gallon. I knew this would help his gill function and would be a preventative for parasites. I set him up with several plants and a little tunnel to hide in. I wanted to help him feel as secure as possible. As I netting him to the tank, he didn't even move or fight me. That was a real clue to know how weak he was. He settled into his new tank but was very quiet. Swimming to the top was challenging so I set him up with a betta leaf as well. Thank goodness for Amazon and quick delivery! I got an order in on some Indian Almond Leaves too. The tannis they release would be a great help to him. Gradually he started to respond some to me. He would try to hold his little head up but didn't have enough strength to be level in the water. I knew it was touch and go but his eyes showed hope.


----------



## themamaj

The first night I didn't sleep much at all. I would get up and check on him periodically. Even my husband, who is not much of a fish person, began to take an interest in Chance. My daughter would also check on him. Though still not eating, Chance gradually started improving with the salt treatments, and daily water changes. He would now start swimming some and could maintain himself up in the water for longer periods of time. The IAL had also done their job and seem to soothe him. I was starting to see some clear fin regrowth as time went on.


----------



## themamaj

Eating had been a big struggle. I had bought some of the BOOST vitamin I mentioned earlier to enhance his desire to eat. He started showing interest in food but would eat it then spit it out. Concerned the pellets were not staying down, I tried the frozen brine shrimp. Gradually he began to eat and his strength improved all the more. He began fighting me tooth and nail when that net came out. Great sign!!! Now I was beginning to look for new challenges such as normal fish behaviors. He would not respond to other fish at all often swimming away. Each day he got a little face time as I call it to see other fish. Nothing worked so it was time to play the girl card! No fish that I had could resist Leo. She was one of my most animated fish and always put on a good show for a boy. So romantic music (just kidding) and out comes the girl next door. Woa baby that did it for him. His first flare!!!! I was so excited. Soon after he made his first bubble nest. I about cried as at that point I felt we had made it. His colors started coming out bright. I couldn't wait to see how he would turn out!. To my surprise, his coloration was coming out red, white, and blue! Now how perfect is that for a fish rescued on July the 1st! Chance was then given a middle name to celebrate: Chance Victory


----------



## themamaj

I will conclude on Chance with some more progression pictures. As you can see his fins have grown by leaps and bounds! It amazes me he doesn't look like the same fish. He is by far my happiest fish. He recently got upgraded to a fluval spec tank. He loves swimming under his bridge and flaring at his neighbors. I also have added live plants to his tank so we can continue to have pretty fins. There seems to be more clear growth currently on his fins as the grow longer each day. He is often the first fish to greet me in the am and has eyes that just smile at you. You know I have really not done much more than offer him a good environment and a lot of tlc. Love goes a long way and it is such a joy to see what he has become. *Any one* of us can provide that for a fish. We can't save the world but can help make things better for a fish one fish at a time. Sometimes all we need is a second chance like Chance. I'm sure grateful my Lord and Savior, Jesus, gave me mine.


----------



## themamaj

*Eli*

As I mentioned before, visiting lps has been a fun think to do when I have a chance. I started taking photos of unusual fish and studying their traits. One day I ran across this very unusual plakat. He was a dragon scale but had facinating color patterns. The fins were orange with red dots and the edges were black. I never seen anything like him. After doing some reading, I thought it might be possible for him to be an Armageddon. This is when you have a yellow and red combination together on a fish. It seems to be very unusual trait combination and have only seen one or two on Aquabid. If you have never seen a true Armageddon check it out. It turned out he didn't meet criteria for that but i loved his different coloration. I was in and out of the store many times and would stop and see if he was still there. Several weeks went by and so this time I decided if he was still there, he was coming home. Yeah he was!! Here are some pictures from when I first saw him to separate visits to the store. You can tell how his dragon scales were starting to change over time turning more of a blue green.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! Sweet Chance. Poor baby...he went through so much.  I am so glad you found him! He turned out to be a gorgeous boy too- is he a "butterfly"? That would be fitting. I like how he perked up at the sight of Leo! That will do it! 

And Eli is so very special. I do love Plakats! They are so free and lively!


----------



## themamaj

Eli has continued to make at very interesting progressing. His white dragon scales have all turned blue now. He has turned into a very beautiful fish! He is a funny guy. If you put your finger on the tank he tries to bite it. He also really enjoys having a planted tank. Duckweed is a favorite floating plant to nibble on or hide in. Though I will warn you...a little duckweed goes a long way. It is kindof like glitter...it is always with you and you will find it in tanks you didn't know it was there  Some more progression pictures. Eli is very hard to photograph because he is fast as lightening. Apparently I caught one personality picture today that shows he was not overly thrilled having a photo shoot. :lol:


----------



## themamaj

One other thing I will mention on Eli. He is starting to develop diamond eye. This is something that happens in a dragon scale fish where the scales actually start to cover the eye. A fish can have limited vision, as a result of this, or eventually go blind. Fortunately for Eli, his is just starting. I am currently treating him with banana leaves. These also release tannis into the water but they have properties that created more of a color loss. This can affect the dragon scale and reverse the process to some extent. Some have had great success with this treatment. I have another fish, Neil who you will meet soon, that has a significant diamond eye. He still can see shadows or has very limited vision. Unfortunately, his eyes may have been too progressed when I got him but I have see the effects of the banana leaf. One drawback is that they can fade the color of your fish. With fish like Neil, however, any quality of life that can be restored the better.


----------



## themamaj

Bettasplendid thanks for reading their stories! Chance is a trooper. I hope he lives a very long life. I am curious how long those fins will grow!! Plakats are much fun. Mine swim like little bullets zipping around then will all of a sudden stop mid swim and flare those fins. They seem to be a bit more aggressive in that they will charge the glass more when they see another fish, but they are very sweet fish. What types of bettas do you have?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! You should read my journal. I have a post for each betta.  Hatzallah has a story painfully similar to Chance. I don't know if he was a return but he hardly had any fins left. He looked like a shrimp! Now he is amazing! I have a veiltail (the one who started it all), a female, 2 crowntails, a plakat...and one...well I don't know what Simeon really is...Petsmart had him labeled "halfmoon dumbo" but his tail is plakat-short and his pectorals are not long but they ARE white. He is cute, whatever he is.

I love Eli's gill picture! Tell him he looks "tough" (but he is really just adorable). 

Please keep us updated about the banana leaf! Hopefully I will never need it! And I hope it works for you.


----------



## themamaj

*Raisa Faith (Raya)*

Beautiful yellow fishes are not very common in our area but a few stores had started carrying them from time to time. I had seen a beautiful lemon girl awhile back and admired her coloration. Not long after I saw her she found a home which was great. The day I was brought Eli home, I had forgot a couple of supplies so ran back in a pet store closer to home. To my suprise there was another lemon little girl. Her eyes were dark and she was a feisty little thing despite her very murky water. The EE next to her had died. She was to special to leave behind so Raisa Faith, my little ray of sunshine came home. Raisa is actually a Russian name. It means friend. The nickname for it is Raya a perfect fit for this cute little girl. I had the privilege to care for Raya for about 3 months before she was *adopted* into her forever home. She got her own 5.5 tank and is doing amazing from what I hear.


----------



## themamaj

*Goliath the gentle giant*

I had done some internet reading about giants and king bettas. Their size alone was intriguing. I was curious to see if their behavior was the same or different from a standard betta. Our Petco in town carries the kings (their version of giant). I have seen some monster sized ones from time to time when been in the store. They always seemed sad as so big that sometimes they couldn't hardly swim but had to almost pivot around in the cup to move. After a long search for the perfect king, I spotted Golliath. His colors were a bit different from most kings (most common are dark blue with some red) I had seen in the store. Love his heart he looked like Big Haus next to my other boys. Clearly he was grumpy and unhappy in a cup too small for him but overall healthy.


----------



## themamaj

I decided to start Goliath out in a 5.5 planted tank. This was my first attempt at real plants but thought I would give it a shot with some common plants such as anubias, amazon sword, fern, and cabomba. I started out with a gravel base. The hood for the tank had just at standard bulb since the tank was one from my dad. I upgraded to a compact fluorescent. Goliath loved the new tank. He would patrol the perimeter each day to make sure all walls were secure. My grandson had decided Goliath needed a friend in his tank and insisted we put in a Squidward aquarium figure I had. Even though Squidward was not in my aquascape plans I caved lol. Well Goliath did not know what to think of this new intruder. He would circle Squidward and get up in his face like "i am going to take you down". I think it took a couple of days before he realized he was still the King of the tank.


----------



## themamaj

*Enter Johnny the mystery snail*

At this point, I'm finding Goliath to be such a funny boy. After looking into some potential tank mates I decided on a golden mystery snail. He couldn't harm that and it might provide some entertainment for him. Well it did! Now Goliath was back on military duty. He would follow that snail all over the tank. He tried nipping at it once but quickly realized it would pull back in the shell in retreat so he left it alone. The only thing Goliath wasn't happy about was that fact that Johnny the snail, whom should have been named Turbo, was getting these strange little algae wafers. That crazy fish would try everything he could to get one of those in his big mouth. What was really funny was since bettas have an upturned mouth he about had to stand on his head to get near the food. After much acrobatics he finally gave up...or so I thought. 

Not long after Johnny entered the picture I upgraded them to a 10 gallon heavy planted natural tank. I did the whole 9 yards with this with mineralized topsoil and a play sand topper. New plants included cryptocoryne, scarlett temple, dwarf sagitarias, brazilian pennywort, anarchias, rolata, dwarf baby tears, and ludgwia. Don't quote me on the spelling though. Goliath was thrilled with himself as a new empire to control haha. He thrived with the new plants and had gotten quite accustomed to Johnny....so I got another snail. This one was also a mystery snail but more of an olive green. It's body was black unlike the other which was white. My grandson named this one Jammy.

One day while making daily rounds with fish I noticed Goliath acting really weird. He was up under a sword plant twisting and turning. He would go back and forth and looked like pushing something around. With further evaluation, that crazy fish had been stashing algae wafers under the plant and was trying to keep the snails from getting them!! And some people think fish aren't intelligent. He always has me doubled over laughing at something.

On a side note; Johnny and Jammy had started to become a little too friendly. I suddenly had egg sacks at the water surface. Not good so Jammy got rehomed to my daughters goldfish tank. I guess you could say the mystery is over now. hehe


----------



## themamaj

Plants...they can be so beautiful but in the same way so down right frustrating. I love Goliath's planted tank which has a T8 light forgot to mention. I have been struggling with plant growth which was great initially. Now was starting to see some yellowing of leaves and things just not as vibrant as before. Back to reading. Macro and Micro elements are like being in a chemistry class. I guess I am older now and it just takes a bit longer to process. Here is a good table I found.


----------



## themamaj

*Plants and Cory Cats*

Flourish root tabs are wonderful. I have had very good success with those even with gravel based planted tanks. I have read different things about Excel. It seems to have mixed review as it is a carbon water additive. I have stopped using that now and have switched to using Flourish comprehensive. It is good for micro elements, trace elements and other nutrients. It is one that needs to be refrigerated. I have learned supplementing with Iron is good for plants that are red. It helps deepen their color. I just started using one called Fe Propel. You dose it 3x a week and it is suppose to have time released iron. I'll have to let you know what I think of it after more dosing. I need another supplement to cover more of the macro elements. I haven't bought anything for that as of yet. Also waiting for a small CO2 unit to arrive this week. I hope a combination of CO2 and supplements will spark good plant growth and health. So much to learn! Here is current picture of tank. I have also added 6 cory catfish. Yes that has rocked Goliath's world. He hasn't bothered them but again tries to eat their food. It is pretty funny though because the catfish are so active. They will shoot around all over tank and run into him head long. He is just stunned and doesn't know what to think. They are definitely not scared of him! He, however, gives me these looks at times like have I fallen into a daycare center of crazy kids? lol love him. Also some cory cat pic. They are so cute!! 2 panda, 2 albino, 2 peppered cories. Pandas are my fave but only 2 @$12.99/fish. Others are cheap.


----------



## themamaj

*Benjamin*

Benjamin showing off his fabulous fins today. I love how he has changed as he has matured


----------



## themamaj

*Levi*

Levi being Levi today. Such a character. He got new plants at his last water change. I think he likes them!


----------



## themamaj

*Evelyn Hope*

One more introduction before I get back to what I need to be doing...housework ugg. Procrastination is unfortunately a trait of mine especially when rather do something else like write about or photograph fish. 

I happened upon Hope one day while out looking for plants for my tanks. It is always dangerous when you go in looking for something else! I stopped by a different Pet Smart than I usually go to. It is a brand new store, very nice and a bit smaller so easy to get in and out. I am not usually a big fan of Pet Smart fish because they typically have not been in the best conditions around here. There are exceptions of course. Sterling my EE is one of them. He was very healthy but got him on a shipment day. That day I looked through the bettas as usual. I was frustrated in seeing a dead one right off the bat. Don't let me find a dead betta on the shelf at your store or I will be visiting you. The females always seem to be neglected more. It seems not many people want them. I have several females and love them. They are just as feisty and full of personality as my boys. Sometimes their colors are not as vivid and obviously their tails are shorter but unique in their own way. I looked through them all. The waters were awful. Each fish looked very clamped and dispondent. I saw another one on the top shelf in the back. She was laying on her side and oh my goodness the water looked like pond scum! I am not even joking. It was a brownish green. I have never seen anything so bad. A thick residue of algae or something filled the bottom of the cup. I was livid and thought great here is another dead one to give to the manager. I picked the cup up and to my great suprise the fish was not dead but jumped to the top of the cup as screaming "get me outta here!!" This was unexcusable to find a fish in this condition. I immediately got a clerk and said "this fish need a water change NOW!" I would not give up on her until she did either. The clerk just looked at me with those deer in the headlight eyes. She said "well usually only the manager changes the waters". I said "well how often does that happen because obviously this one has not been changed in don't know how long". "Oh every week" she said confidentlly. "Plus we are so busy there is not time to get to water changes today". 4 people in the store including me and 2 clerks. Hmmm too busy? I relented that this fish had to have action now. I couldn't even tell what her color was it was so bad. Eventually the girl caved and went to the sink. Obviously she had not changed a water in her entire life as she fumbled around for cups and asked other girl what she could put fish in. Good grief. She finally found something and filled new cup with water. As she started to add the fish I reminded her "you are going to put dechlorinator in there right?" "oh" she said grabbing a few chemicals and randomly dumping in the cup. She said the cup on shelf very proud and said "ok here she is" and walked off mumbling. Well the poor fish sank to the bottom of the cup. I thought oh my goodness they have killed her! After a few minutes she finally recovered no doubt from probably shock of clean water and I'm sure different temperature. She was a dragon scale halfmoon female. Very unusual black with white dragon scales. Her eyes were silver and she had a little tint of orange in her fins. Her head was very abnormal though. I hadn't seen anything like it. It almost looked like a spine deformity. The clerk said "so do you want her?" " No one wants the females. They are really dull looking". Yes I am taking her home. I absolutely was not leaving her there. All I had at home was a half gallon quarantine tank but I figured that would sufice until I could get her a bigger tank. Anything better than that cup of death. 

I got her home and treated her with a methylene blue bath. I then added Aquarium salt in her tank and gave her an IAL. She was a feisty little thing and just seemed so grateful to have a home. I did some more research on her deformity. She is actually called a *spoon head*. It is a spinal deformity. From pictures you can see how the top of the head slopes down towards the mouth forming a spoon shape. I figured her deformity would have also made her much less likely to be adopted. That plus being female and in the cup of death could have ended it for her but she had *HOPE*. So that was her new name. Some while back I started giving my girl fish 2 names. Silly I guess but a lot of them are given names that are the fruits of the spirit from the book of Galations in the Bible. Love, Joy, Peace, Patience.


----------



## themamaj

*Hope today*

Here is Ms Hope today. She is much calmer than my other females. She is always a delight to see as she wiggles that little body at me trying to get my attention. She is in a 1.5 gallon tank now. I also recently rescaped her tank with live plants and rock. I have a automatic heater I keep in my fish room. it comes off and on and maintains the room at 80 degrees. I use this because it is difficult to regulate the smaller tanks. Hot room but happy fish. All of the larger tanks have individual heaters.

Her dragon scales are very thick. You can see clusters of them on her side. They are gradually turning blue as she matures. This seems to be the case in most dragon scaled fish. A very happy girl who I am blessed to have in my home.


----------



## themamaj

Just wanted to also post a *thank you *to all of you that have spent time and read/looked at my journal. I enjoy telling stories and background about my fish. Each one is special. I hope I can be helpful by sharing things I have learned over time. Mostly, I hope you enjoy seeing pictures of the fish. I have thoroughly enjoyed this forum and it is a privileged to be able to share. And yes more fish to come haha


----------



## themamaj

*Neil Diamond*

I had read on the forum how one of the members had success treating a fish with diamond eye with banana leaves. I was really intrigued by that since I had seen a pretty significant *diamond eyed* fish at Petco. The fish was going blind and could tell already had limited vision but he would respond to me. I explained the situation to the clerk and told him I had done reading on this and I thought I might be able to help him. He gave me the fish at half price. 

I got him home and couldn't wait to start treatment. Amazon is a great source for most things fish so was able to get *banana leaves* from them. I had to think of a great name for him...Neil Diamond! I just couldn't resist  He was a beautiful delta tail. He seem to fit right in.

I have been treating Neil for a couple of months now. I have seen results with the banana leaves in that his color has faded some. That is a side effect of the treatment but the quality of vision restored would be so much greater result. His eyes were very opaque looking when first got him. There may be small spots on the bottom of the eye that has cleared some but overall have not seen improvements as would like too. It is not a quick fix solution. The people that I have heard to try this have treated several months. So I continue and hopes for a brighter day for him in the future. I know he sees shadows because will respond to other fish moving. He has trouble finding his food sometimes but I have tried to make sure I put it right in front of him. He had done better with that. The other problem I have encountered with him is that he is a biter. Unfortunately his beautiful fins are pretty torn up right now. I have tried several different things to help keep his mind off his tail but I think for him it is frustration. He is currently in a 1.5 gallon but plan to move him to at least a 2.5 soon. I hope the additional swimming space will help and plan to add live plants as well. Keeping things consistent so he knows where things are in the tank is helpful to him. I hope that will make him feel more secure. Here are some of my favorite pictures of him.


----------



## themamaj

*Titus*

Titus was the next guy to come home. He was also a Walmart rescue. By this time torn up fishes in rough waters didn't faze me. Titus had some pretty coloration. Black and grey with a little burgundy tint on fins. I think he might be considered a black orchid coloration. Benjamin, Chance and Levi, all Walmart fish, had blossomed so I looked forward to see how Titus would do as well. 

It has become fairly routine now to do methylene blue baths with new rescues. It is really a great way to be proactive in preventing/treating potential illness. For fish in bad water it helps a lot with ammonia poisoning as well. If you don't have this on hand, I encourage you to get some. It is one of my must have chemicals. Aquarium salt would be another must have. Again I usually will start rescue fish out with salt in their tank. This helps with gill function and if they have any fin rot starting a good help with that as well. 

Titus had ragged fins when I first got him. They have filled in nicely and he has gone from a very timid fish to big, bold and beautiful. He recently got upgraded to live plants in tank as well. The first thing he did was go perch in them like "finally I have arrived". He had me laughing so hard the other day when he stuck his head up under a floating piece of cabomba. He looked like he had a wig on. A very fun guy that loves to flare at his buddy Benjamin. Here are some before and after pictures of him. The fourth picture is my favorite of him coming towards me.


----------



## themamaj

*Neil*

Another good picture of Neil I ran across


----------



## themamaj

*Carly Joy*

It is pretty funny now in that friends are starting to bring me tanks they find at garage sales and thrift store. And then people like my mom and dad buy me new tanks. Nothing like a new tank sitting empty so off to the store I go. hehe It had been awhile since I had a baby fish in the house so I thought it would be fun to have one again. This time, however, I was looking for ovaries! No more surprises. 

Carly was the cutest little thing. She was very light in coloration but had tints of red so I knew she would be a red veil tail. I could see obvious ovary and egg spot too. She is very funny at feeding. She attacks the food like it is some major prey. She is also a jumper so you have to watch out if you open the lid. Her favorite food is brine shrimp. A great Joy to have! *Carly means song of joy*. How appropriate. Also a bit special to me because Mom and Dad gave me money to pick her out and bought me some really cool plants too. I got her for my birthday and since I was their little girl it seemed appropriate to get a little girl fish I could watch grow. Look at her fabulous red color now!


----------



## themamaj

Forgot to mention earlier: Titus' name means saved. Pretty cool for a rescue fish.


----------



## themamaj

Another fun fact before I call it a night: Carly has a pretend last name too. 
Carly Simon. I had Neil Diamond so needed Carly Simon. Maybe they could sing Aquarius together lolol. What I do for fun


----------



## superswimmer

I just read your entire story! Wow your fish are so beautiful! Your story is a very inspiring one and I am so glad you shared it. I am rooting so hard for Neil to overcome the diamond eye!


----------



## themamaj

superswimmer said:


> I just read your entire story! Wow your fish are so beautiful! Your story is a very inspiring one and I am so glad you shared it. I am rooting so hard for Neil to overcome the diamond eye!


Thank you so much SuperSwimmer! I really appreciate you rooting for Neil. Me too. I know eye issues are common related to how invasive the dragon scales are. I'm sure the more advance the eye the longer it will take to see improvement with the banana leaves. I think I mentioned Eli is just starting it so I am treating him as well. When I was photographing Hope the other day I noticed the scales on her head look like they have the potential of effecting herl. I will probably start her on leaves too as a prevention. Thank you again for reading the journal.


----------



## themamaj

*Snowball*

Have you ever run across that fish that the first time you see it you think wow this is the most beautiful, stunning fish I have ever seen. There are certainly a lot of those fishes on Aquabid, the eye candy of the betta world. I have had several jaw dropping moments looking at the beauty of some of those fishes! 

Snowball was one of those type of fish to me. I saw him at Petco one day while in for maintenance supplies. On first impression I thought wow he is a piebald and a beautiful platinum white plakat! He had gorgeous eyes and he was very active and healthy. I took his picture because such a beauty but wasn't ready for another fish at that time. Here is the first time I saw him.


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche of Snow*

Well I manage to hold myself off for a month and 5 days. Blizzard was my other beautiful snow fish. I you know I just love snow! Snow days, snowmen, snowballs...yes I was off to the fish store. When I got there all of the racks of fish were empty. My heart sank thinking what has happened some store wide horrible illness? Then I saw them all stacked on the counter and a man standing there paying. Oh surely he is not getting all these fish. I walked around a bit more and the man left. Whew just water change day! I looked through all of them and didn't see Snowball. He just has to be here I thought. Finally I saw him. I was one happy fish mama at that point!!

Blizzard, my delta tail, was such a beautiful white when I bought him but as he has matured he has developed a red wash to his fins. It really makes him more beautiful but I was bound and determined to have a pure white fish...so I thought haha. Snowball was just that. I was so happy he was home. I fixed him up a planted tank with just a gravel base. He seemed very happy exploring. He also really liked his tank next door neighbor, Eli. They would race each other back and forth. 

Snowball has been my favorite fish to photograph. He has these great poses with the plants and the white fins looks so pretty in contrast. Funny thing one day while having morning coffee I looked over at him and low and behold the stinker had up and marbled on me! Well so much for my solid white fish I thought. He started to develop dalmation spots on tips of his fins that were once translucent. Gradually, he has developed some red ones as well. He is still beautiful and I love him just the way he is but some day I will find a white fish that stays white haha. Here is his homecoming shot and some of my favorite Snowball pictures.


----------



## superswimmer

Yes I am rooting for Hope and Eli as well of course! Ah he is so cute!!


----------



## themamaj

*CO2 unit*

I got my CO2 unit today. It is so cute! Not difficult at all to set up. It may just be me, but my plants already look greener to me. Very excited and hopeful this will be a great thing to increase plant health and growth. Will keep you posted!


----------



## dannifluff

Glad you got your CO2 unit! When you've had it in for a week or two, you'll have to post some before and after photos to see the difference it's made to your plants 

I love the picture of Snowball looking at his own reflection. Probably wondering where those black markings came from, hehe.


----------



## themamaj

Will definitely post some before and after. Thanks!!


----------



## themamaj

*Bob*

*Everybody now: "Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?.....SPONGEBOB SQUARE PANTS" *

In my plight to rescue yellow fish, I ran across this guy at Walmart one day. He had sat for a long time and was one of the few still left on the shelf. I had watched him deteriorate and become very clamped and sad, however, if you would pay him attention he would flare the biggest beard I had ever seen! This would be a fun one for my grandson. So Spongebob came home to live in his pineapple under the sea. haha Actually he does have a pineapple and figures but he prefers his silk plants so that is what I keep in his tank most of the time. 

He is a funny guy. He will flare at anything! He recently started biting because I think he was getting enough flaring action so he got move to be next to Leo. Don't know what it is about that girl but she knows how to make the boys happy lol. 

Here is some before and after pictures. You can see all the debris in his poor little cup. He has turned into a beautiful fish.


----------



## themamaj

The fun thing for me is watching how fish transform. It is very rewarding to take one from struggling to stunning. I hope showing my fish and sharing stories will encourage others in my local community to provide homes for more bettas. A little love and education goes a long way and something any of us can do. What a fabulous friend you get in return.


----------



## themamaj

Johnny the mystery snail on leave cleaning patrol. This has to be a face only a mother could love.


----------



## themamaj

*Idenity Crisis*

It is always amusing to watch morning feeding in the community tank. The snail is trying to eat the catfish food. The catfish are trying to eat the snail food and Goliath is trying to eat everyone's food. :dunno:


----------



## themamaj

*Dandelion*

The next girl on the block was Dandelion. After Raya's adoption I thought I would get another yellow little girl. I had run across this beauty at one of local aquarium dealers. She was stunning with a very clean looking body and beautiful lemon yellow fins. I'm sure she was a product of good breeding not seeing any obvious faults in her. Her eyes were even yellow which was really different and beautiful. She is a joy to have, A very social girl that comes to greet anyone that enters the room. Meet Dandelion. She is named after the flower my grandson always picks for me


----------



## themamaj

*Meila*

When I was in the Aquarium store to get Dandelion, there was the cutest feisty little blue girl right next to her. I was looking at Dandelion and checking her out from mouth to fin making sure she was in good health and observing how she responded to me. This little blue girl kept twisting and turning and doing every thing she could to make me look at her. I only went in there for one fish, but this one was so cute too. Which one should I pick? Well you know what happened next, I walked out with two girls. So I guess twins??? haha Meet Melia. Her name is Hawaiian and means plumeria which is a beautiful flower. Beautiful name for a beautiful girl. She is a happy little girl, but is shy for the camera. She gets stress stripes so I have to try not to get to close when photograph her.


----------



## themamaj

*Sam*

Walmart really need to put me on the payroll at this point. It is 5 min from my house and where I do most grocery shopping and get all those other household supplies. They have this great app called savings catcher. When you scan the bar code on your receipt, it will check other stores in the area for lower prices that week and you get an electronic credit for the difference. You can then transfer the balance to your smart phone and they scan it at the register like a coupon. Of course this is a great way for them to drag you into their store but in my case it translates into free fish supplies. 

Yet another day doing usual shop and went by the betta aisle. There was a couple standing in front of a set of stacked cups with great interest. That is a recipe for bad news in my book. They quickly walked away when they saw me approach. I unstacked the bettas and put them back in there designated spots. Of course the waters were rough but then I ran across a very dingy cup. Frustrated I picked it up. With further investigation I saw there were 2 in the cup. No doubt the topic of interest of that couple. RRRRR. 

Not long after, another betta friendly family walked up. We talked about how frustrating that is that people do that for fun. We both began looking for staff to separate these poor fish. Both who were very damaged from the fight. We looked everywhere. You would think with 3 different people actively looking for a staff member we could find someone. And I even know their hiding spots by this time. Finally, we got someone in electronics to call for fish help. Still no one came. This is ridiculous I thought. If I had a cup I would separate them myself. The other couple agreed so off we go digging for supplies by the sink. As you guessed it no extra cups, no chemicals, no staff. I finally found a old cup. It sure wasn't the cleanest looking thing but it would have to do. The other guy went and got dechlorinator off the shelf (since obviously they didn't have any) and I went to transferring fish. The original cup was so yucky I decided he got a water change too. After all the commotion a staff member walked by. They started freaking out and calling for management and staff members for urgent help. Yes I am a crazy lady trying to rid the world from injustice of fish. Really I am doing their job!!! Anyway, first fish separated and clean water. As went to put the second fish in the new cup he jumped the net. Now I have a fish flailing on the counter in Walmart while managing to still keep my Vera Bradley hand bag on my shoulder. Yes it was sight to see! The staff still running around in panic. I calmly scooped up the fish and put it back in the cup. When an actual person showed up to help, I explained the situation and what was done along with a stern talk! Leaving I thought well at least I helped save two fish today.

Fast forward a week later. I go back in the store for filters or something and low and behold there sits the fish I rescued in that same cup in the same water from a week ago. His buddy next to him was dead. I thought good grief all that effort. This guy is going home with me. And so he did. He was battled damaged and clamped but he was a warrior! He was also very feisty and I had said that when changing him. He was the jumper. So I got him home and did my usual prevention treatments and put him in a warm tank. 

I have called him Sam (Sam Walton- Walmart founder) but never have been set on his name. I thought of Samuri. Since he is a definite warrior and strong. One of the most aggressive boys I have too. I thought of Titan. Just can't settle on it. What do you think? For now he is Sam. Sam I am he says (lol Dr Seus humor it is late) We are still growing fins but he is doing well. These are pictures when he first came home.


----------



## themamaj

*Sam today*

Here is Sam today. He is going to be a beautiful boy like Chance. I may have to put all my Walmart rescues side by side. Have 6 now that have a lot of love and a good home. At some point I need to write a letter to corporate about our local store and show them before and after of these fish. I kept telling local management healthy fish, happy customers, more profit but they don't get it. Maybe one day they will. Until then, they keep my rescue program with lots of job security.


----------



## themamaj

Forgot to mention, Sam was also a .99 cent special


----------



## themamaj

*Sassafrass*

This was Tuesday night when I started typing. Tuesday night around here is typically "Ladies Night"...water changes. I have even played them the Kool and the Gang song. Whatever to make water changing fun right??? So in honor of the ladies, I will finish tonight with my latest addition Sassafrass.

I have a new favorite past time now when I travel. My daughter is a competitive gymnast so I travel a fair amount during competition season. This summer, however, she had several camps out of town as well. While she was in session practicing or on way there or back I check out local pet stores. If you have to have a rest stop you might as well make it interesting. It gives me a chance to walk my sore knees a bit too. This latest travel trip we were visiting my son. On the way back we stopped at our favorite city to take a break. My daughter has learned just to go with the flow sometimes and it pretty gracious to let me drag her in stores. Of course she drags me in a few as well! It happened the city we were in had a Pet Smart. They had quite a few bettas but most in bad shape. My daughter and I both go to organizing their display and putting bettas up higher on the shelves where they can be seen better. I found 2 dead ones which I took to the clerk. My daughter was on the opposite side looking at more bettas. She picked one up and brought to me to see. It was a beautiful little crown tail female. Primarily white but also had some blue green coloration. Hmm I don't have a crown tail female I thought. She said "Mom can I have her? She is so cute and could be my fish." You don't have to ask me twice to buy you a fish so here we went with our first travel fish. 

Sassafrass we decided to call her. She was very sassy and the name just fit perfect. Fortunately we only had 2 hrs to drive. Sassafrass was a trouper. She even made a brief appearance in Old Navy while my daughter glanced at clothes. Yes I attract attention wherever I go. One lady was on a cell phone talking and I walk by with fish in hand. I can only imagine the conversation about that!! Sassafrass made the trip fine and is now one happy girl in her new planted tank. She joined the crew in my fish room but my daughter still claims her as "her fish". Actually my daughter has learned a lot and can spot a good fish pretty quick. Makes me proud  
Here is our girl. *#22 you made it through all the fish!! :yourock:*


----------



## themamaj

I know you are thinking how in the world do you manage so many fish? Organization and routine. I have a desk calendar I write all my water change info on. I make notes of when filters are change, who's tank was vacuumed, any medication I am giving, and notes on general well being of each fish. I have a journal book as well I keep measurements of the fish to track their growth patterns. I like to make notes on funny things they do or if I see a potential problem I need to watch and address. I have their homecoming dates and notes about their names and how they got it. Yep official fish geek. It sounds like a lot but it's really not. My husbands famous word are "are you changing tanks again?" It is not burdensome. It is a joy and great fun for me. I enjoy each fish their quirks and great personalities. It has given me a chance to share with others about fish care too. Really I do 3 days of water changes. Usually 7, 7, and 8. I love doing an assembly line. I get out all my stuff and can fly through them pretty quick. Sometimes I get on a roll like the other night and did 15 so I will just have one other day this week to change. Typically I change more often than needed so if it is a day I just don't feel like it or something comes up I can wait. Now you know my secrets. Thanks for sharing my journey with me.


----------



## dannifluff

I admire your commitment so much themamaj. I would never have the energy to do all those water changes. Sometimes I get to water change day and look at my three tanks and an hour of water changes ahead and I'm like 'ugh, how did that come around so quickly again?' I love my fish and I'd never skip a water change, although the plants give me some leeway because nitrates never really get above 5-10ppm so I can leave things for a few days if I must, but I am a real faffer during water changes. I'll do one tank and then stop for a coffee, then another tank, then have a rest and watch some TV, then the final tank and before I know it half the afternoon is gone. I am a terrible procrastinator as well!


----------



## themamaj

Dannifluff that sounds like me avoiding cleaning the kitchen! Whew that was exhausting unloading that dishwasher. Go back to the fish room and read for an hour. lol. 

Am slowly getting the hang of the CO2. I decided I would do twice a day for a few days and see if that would get things back on the way to good plant healthy. The rotala, and anarchias have grown like 1.5-2 inches just since starting the CO2. The ludwigia and brazilian pennywort seems to be looking better as well. I still haven't seen the response from the narrow leaf chain sword, dwarf sag, crypt and dwarf baby tears I would like to see. The amazon sword is green but leaves just look blah. I have heard certain plants may need different supplements to thrive. Do you think I should do something else or just keep waiting? 

Also I may have asked you this before, but do you think my T8 light is enough for those plants? Too much? I had a guy at our local store tell me the T8 was no good and that I should get a T5 or LED. Of course, he is trying to sell me stuff too. I am not really wanting to sink more money into to this tank needlessly but at the same time I don't want to loose my investment in plants. I think all the additional things doing will help in the long run, but really want to get the hang of this so I can branch out into more plants in some of my other tanks.


----------



## dannifluff

I believe that swords particularly benefit from iron. Perhaps it would be worth trying an iron tab at the base of their roots? That would be a cheap and cheerful thing to try. A good person to ask might be RussellTheShihTzu since I think she has a lot of those plants.

I think as long as your light is over 6500 Kelvin it will be fine for plants, so perhaps just check it's specifications on that?

Sometimes particular plants just don't suit particular tanks for no conceivable reason. I just had to pull a load of java moss from a tank because it died a long slow death, even when everything else is growing well!

I know what you mean though with planted tanks. They can be a little more expensive. I'm glad your stem plants are doing so well. They do such good things for water quality too!


----------



## themamaj

Guess I haven't been doses the iron for that long yet so hopefully the sword will perk up. The iron root tab is a good idea to try if I don't see response from the liquid supplement. I like things that are put in and forget it. My lazy side. 

I just got done doing some pruning. I was able to start several new plants. The dwarf sag did have several runners that had come up so I planted each of the baby plants separate. The mother plant just was yuck. I pruned several leaves back that were dead and the more I got into it the more I found the roots melting. So dwarf sag is no more! At least I got several healthy baby plants established so not a total loss by any means. It gave my narrow leaf chain sword more room to breath and more light. I may get another healthy dwarf sag to add at some point. I guess overall the plants have done well with me moving them around and learning how to prune each one to maximize growth. 

Everyone got brine shrimp for brunch today. Happy fishes. Plants look better after prune and I have successfully avoiding chores. Well off to reality on my last day off this fall break. Hope you have a good day as well.


----------



## artemis35

I have read through your entire journal during the past few days and have greatly enjoyed it. I look forward to keeping up with you and your fish from now on ;-)

I especially love that you seem have such an affinity for female bettas. 
I currently have nine females (all separately housed in ((mostly)) 5.5 G tanks), and I think they are absolutely wonderful  It's great to find someone else with a bunch of _non-sorority _girlies! Your newest female, Sassafrass, is beyond cute - can't wait to see her as she grows.

Your betta care routine and habits also reminds me very much of myself.
I also keep lists of when and where I purchased all of my bettas, along with tank particulars, etc. I have a dry erase board on my refrigerator devoted to diagrams of all my tanks and their water change history/schedule. I also find doing water changes very relaxing! It's nice to know that I am not the only one so obsessed :lol:


----------



## artemis35

(I knew I forgot something in my other post...)

Oh, and all of my tanks (except the two temporary kritter keeper tanks) are planted. I love talking about plants! I am also in the process of taking my first serious steps into the CO2 world. So, we definitely have lots in common.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hehehehehehehe! Goliath stashing algae wafers! Precious boy. I have an alpaca named Rayah and interestingly enough that means "friend" in Hebrew as well. With more of the idea of being a friend who is a girl, but not "girlfriend" as in a romantic sense. Cute! I squealed with delight at her picture. I love light colored bettas with big dark eyes.


----------



## themamaj

Artemis thank you so much! It tickles me to hear you also like schedules and diagrams  yes it sounds as if we have lots in common. I have really enjoyed all of my female bettas. I thought about a sorority at one point and did a fair amount of research on it. The more I read the more I felt it was best for my girls to stay in their own separate tank. I read of too many situations of things going downhill quickly, not to mention, the added stress on them. I couldn't bear the thought of loosing one of my girls. So instead they have been spoiled and are treated like little queens. And they think they are lol!! They have every bit the spunk and great character as the boys. I hope more people will adopt them. 

Oh plants! I have a love/hate relationship with them depending on the day. They are so beautiful and I have these great ideas of grandeur of how beautiful the tanks should look. Notice I said "should" haha. It is a great learning curve to see what plants will do well in my environments, what supplements needed and how to trim and maintain. I have never naturally been good at taking care of plants though always loved them. I guess I get my dad's love for plants but my mom's can kill a cactus of water deprivation gene. Ok maybe not as bad as my mom! I am really determined to make these plants be successful. Some days I am pulling my hair out because I can't figure out why something is going wrong. The next moment I am on cloud 9 because I have new baby plants sprouting. I have two NPT with sand and soil and 12 planted with gravel. I use the root tabs with the gravel. Low light or easy plants do fine in the smaller tanks. I am still trying to balance lighting and supplements on the NPT. I love the CO2 unit and it has already made a difference. The plants aren't where I want them to be just yet but hopefully the more I learn I can have more success. Thanks again for reading journal. Love to hear your input and experience on plants too.


----------



## themamaj

That is so neat Bettasplendid! Very perfect the name Raya also means friend. Actually the fish was named after our dog that had passed away. She was a beautiful chocolate lab we had for 13 years and the "best friend" I could ever have. So that makes it extra special now  

Yes Goliath is a very silly boy. He is great entertainment to see what he gets into next!!


----------



## superswimmer

Do you think you will ever get more bettas?


----------



## BettaSplendid

superswimmer said:


> Do you think you will ever get more bettas?


Hahahahaha*snort*hahahahahahaha! 




Okay, so tell us about Avalanche! Is he a crowntail?


----------



## themamaj

superswimmer said:


> Do you think you will ever get more bettas?


Well...funny you should ask  I actually came home with 2 more on friday. Alpine is a dragon marbled plakat. He was stunning and in a brand new shipment at petco. Avalanche is a platinum white crown tail. Though he has some blue tints to him. He love love loves Sassafrass!!!! I think mutual because she did the mist amusing booty shake for him. Haha. I think love in the air. They would be a perfect pair to breed but I will have to do a lot more reading and thinking before plunge into that. Something would like to try for experience. May have to wait till summer or long break when off. I'll try to post some new pictures tonight. I have my grandson this weekend. We have done lots of fun things. He is such a joy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

You had me at "dragon" and then you said "marble" and I am like, "yeah! Yeah, tell me more..!" and you say, "plakat" and I am all "WEEEEE WHOOOOOO!!". Dragon marble PLAAAAAKAT! 3 favorite words together.

Have fun with the grandson! . Kidzies! My daughter spent the night with her grandma last night too.  And my son is busily making a telescope sorta thing from a National Geographic kit his cousin gave him last night. Some oooollld kit-came with a record. Haha. 

Okay, Avalanche definitely sounds a lot like Zadok. Is Avalanche tiny?


----------



## BettaLover1313

Your journal has been a fascinating read. I'm glad Chance and the others were able to come into your care and get the TLC they needed.


----------



## themamaj

BettaLover1313 said:


> Your journal has been a fascinating read. I'm glad Chance and the others were able to come into your care and get the TLC they needed.


Thank you so much!! and thanks for reading


----------



## themamaj

*The force is strong with this one...*

I have to share some fun here. We had great fun this weekend and took my grandson to our local zoo where they have a great thing for kids in the fall. There are 2 sections you can go through. One is the "trail of treats" and the other is an activity zone. You get to go to each little booth to trick or treat essentially. Local groups sponsor the booths. All of the staff is dressed up as friendly characters such as Scooby, Pooh, Red Riding Hood, Princesses, Knights, Kings, Minons and Superheros. Even the adults that bring the kids get a candy bag! (which you should for the cost lol). You also get treats like Subway coupons, free Chick-fil-A, etc. The activity areas have carnival games and a Monster Mash. The Monster Mash is a dance party for kids. The had this dance group that performed to "Thriller" from Michael Jackson and they were dressed as the characters. The guy that played Michael was amazing!! The did an incredible job. Of course, my teenage years were during the peak of the MJ era so I appreciated it more than the kids obviously. We had a great time and came home very sugared up  My grandson was in full character! Costumes are so high tech now. His had this button you pushed that made the Darth Vader breathing sound. Hysterical!!


----------



## themamaj

*Alpine*

Days off and payday in the same week is dangerous! So are empty tanks in the house. I was soooo glad it was Friday this week and went off to Petco to get some more white gravel. Yes I had that intention to buy in the back of my head but not from there. I had seen this platinum white crown tail at our aquarium store that I had been watching a few weeks. You know me and my snow theme  Anyway, I thought I will go to Petco first because the other doesn't have the gravel and I wanted another scarlett temple plant if they got them back in. When I got there it was water change day so some of bettas up front, but low and behold shipment day too!!! Apparently they had gotten shipments Wed and Thurs that week unexpectedly. I am like a kid in a candy store when new fish around. I had to go check out the stock. Mostly same types I've seen. All pretty but no standouts until...I go to the back shelf. They had some new giants in. One was huge and a white/cream color. Bless his heart a show betta he was not!! Several others caught my eye but then I saw this gorgeous marbled, dragon, plakat! I was hooked. He was stunning! I have a real love for plakats anyway but marbled + dragon scales put me dancing in the aisle haha Someone was naming a new fish on the forum the other day and someone suggested the name Alpine. I loved it! So meet my new boy Alpine. His fins are crimson and white. His body has white dragon scales and also a gorgeous blue green. Pictures do not do him justice. He is big too compared to other plakats. The other thing that cracked me up was he kept making these pucker faces at me. Now how could I resist that face???


----------



## themamaj

*Partners in Crime*

Danni here are some cat pictures for you. Meet Oreo and Zoe my feline partners in crime. Oreo was just giving me that look like "honest we are just making sure the fish room is secure". Zoe was checking out my M&M wrapper. They were both fussing because their dish was empty. haha


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche*

I finally did make it to the Aquarium store. I ran in and got some more plants and to take another look at that platinum crown tail. He was beautiful and very active. I really wrestled with the decision because I hadn't expected to get Alpine that day. 

I do want everyone that reads this journal to know that I really think about each fish I buy or rescue. It is a responsibility and a commitment to care for each fish. I do not take that lightly! I realize my limits and what I can do financially and physically. Each one of my fish are very special to me. It is not about numbers. It is about the fish and wanting to give the best I can to ensure each a long, happy life. With that said, my quiver is pretty full. 

So with much thought I decided to add Avalanche to my group. His name seemed so appropriate. When he swims it is like a mountain of snow barreling down a hill. He does have some blue hues to his fins. He almost reminds me of icicles hanging on a cold winter day. It is so funny when I saw a crown tail for the very first time, I thought what a funny looking fish with stringy fins. Now I see a very different beauty that each variety of bettas hold. It is really amazing when you think about it. Each fish has such detail and variety and none are exactly the same. One of my favorite Bible verses is in Psalms 139:14. "I will praise You, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made; Marvelous are Your works, And that my soul know very well." That is our program verse for our preschool as well. We have a marvelous Creator. When I think He went to all the trouble to make something small like a fish so intricate and beautiful, how much more special must each one of us be! Meet Avalanche


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! They are both so lovely.  I know the Plakat-happy-dance all too well. And that Avalanche, my my. He does look like Zadok. Do you think they will marble?


----------



## themamaj

In my house any white fish is likely to marble haha. I hope he stays similar coloration but wouldn't be suprised to see more blue as matures.


----------



## themamaj

*CO2- update*

Have had CO2 up and running about a week. Can tell a big difference. Plants much greener and seeing much more new growth. Have trimmed rotala and anarchists. Ludwigia has also had good growth. The iron supplement is doing it's job as well. The scarlett temple is showing more red/pink. Even my baby tears peeking up. Overall very pleased with system!


----------



## themamaj

Here is a better picture of tank. 

Also have really enjoyed my cory cats. I had catfish years ago as a child and really don't remember it well. I choose to get 2,2, and 2 of cory patterns just to make it interesting. Our aquarium store doesn't carry the hasbrosus cories, but I may order some in future for another tank. One thing I have noticed about my different cories is that they will show some typical shoaling behavior as a group but they tend to pair off which each other in the same type. The albinos are much more active!! They will shoot to the top like a bullet for air occasionally and freak me out. It sounds like they are jumping out they make such a racket but they're not. The pandas are just so stinking cute! I love it when I see one wiggling up a leaf. The peppered cories are very shy. They tend to stay hidden more unless it is feeding time of course! Everyone got their brine shrimp and vitamin this am. Each cory just wiggled their little tail in delight. 

I have a spare 10 gallon I plan to plant at some point when my plants take off. I have been debating on which betta to add to it or if I might try just a community tank with some varied tetra fish. Ember tetras are very pretty. Just a thought for the future but fun to think about. Each betta has a different personality. Some of my plakats are way too aggressive for a community tank but others fish are laid back. Bryant is very laid back and could care less about his snail. He is getting ready to be challenged though as I hope to add 3 dwarf orange crayfish to his tank as soon as I get my cholla wood. Hopefully he will continue his happy go lucky attitude.


----------



## themamaj

*Rotala Wallichi*

This is one of my newer background plants I got the other day at the aquarium store. It adds a little color to the tank and is growing well. 

Have been doing some reading on Flourish Enhancer NPK (nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium). Has anyone used this product as a plant supplement?


----------



## themamaj

*Red Roof Floaters*

Yeah just got my red roof floaters in the mail! Thank you RNHime! Bryant was his curious but cautious self. He checked it out and admired then move on. Goliath appreciated his as well but on the hunt for catfish food so short attention span. Chance, however, played peek a boo under it and had me laughing hysterically! LOVE this face I caught with mouth wide open as to say Woo Hoo new plant today!!!!


----------



## themamaj

I think Chance is in the "party in the tank" mode with new plant. He is making bubble nests and swimming all over the place showing his fins off. So funny what makes their day. Love that boy!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh Chance, you are halarious- and handsome! I love to see happy bettas but it really warms my heart when a betta like Chance or Hatzallah is enjoying themselves! Yay! Your lives *are* important.  Hatzie was attacking a little piece of duckweed I put in his tank. The whole gills out, LUNGE, bite, watch, repeat. Cranky Crowntail! Hehe.

And that is a very beautiful floatie plant.


----------



## themamaj

Haha duckweed seems to be a favorite for that!


----------



## themamaj

*Purple Cabomba flower*

My purple Cabomba plant is blooming. So pretty!


----------



## themamaj

*Alpine*

Got a few good pictures of Alpine today.


----------



## themamaj

*Zebra stone perfect fit!*

Love zebra stone! Apparently native to Australia. Our Petco carries it but pricey. Found another lps today that had it for great price. So excited! It fit perfectly in Avalanche tank. I found a piece that reminds me of snow capped mountains.


----------



## Kyle15

Wonderful Fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Kyle! Probably prettiest crowntail I had ever seen around here at local stores. I have really enjoyed him. He loves to flare for girl next door Sassafrass


----------



## BettaSplendid

WOW! MamaJ, that looks fantastic! Is that white gravel with "snow capped mountains"?! This is amazing. I need a "full tank" picture.

Cobomba blooms??? That is awesome. I assume the flower is underwater though? Or did it pop above? So this means it is not a true submersible plant?

Sorry, way too many questions. What I mean is, "lookin' good!"

LOL. 

Alpine is such a gorgeous boy. I bet he will end up blue body and red fins and look just like Antigua. I was watching video of Antigua back when he was WHITE... I actually like him better now!-so colorful and interesting.


----------



## themamaj

The flowers are completely under water. I have some pictures on my phone I will try to upload. The flowers actually opened up more yesterday and look like a star. Really cool! 

Thank you on Avalanche's tank. Yes white gravel. When I saw the shape of that piece of zebra stone I was so excited because it had the look of a mountain range. I tried to slope the gravel accordingly to give it more of a slope look. I was pondering getting some of the white aquarium sand or a finer grain of white gravel to give it more of a snow look. 

Yes I think Alpine will end up with more of a blue body too. It is a lot of fun to see how they change. Is your avatar Antigua when he was white?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yes, that is him! Not that long ago, either. He changed so fast and I didn't know what was going on. LOL. I took the avatar picture the day I joined here and now only his face is white.


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche tank*

Here is a full picture of Avalanche's tank. I have the orange cabomba in there right now until I can get some more purple. I like the purple better as far as it is a very deep green and looks more like evergreens. I wonder what other plants would look good with that mountain/snow theme?


----------



## themamaj

*Cabomba varieties*

I have 3 varieties of cabomba right now. Green is most common to find, but have also been able to get the purple and recently the orange. All are variations of green but the top of the plant is what shows the colors. The orange has turned a very vibrant color. Have been putting some additional light on the tank and apparently they like that. The purple is very beautiful too. Unfortunately it is not as vibrant right now and hard to get just the right angle on a picture to show you the coloration. It has been very interesting seeing the different colors come out. They all seem to be growing well and the flowers have now opened up into a full star. Pretty to cool to see flowers blooming under water!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Yes, that is him! Not that long ago, either. He changed so fast and I didn't know what was going on. LOL. I took the avatar picture the day I joined here and now only his face is white.


Wow what an incredible transformation! He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Here is a full picture of Avalanche's tank. I have the orange cabomba in there right now until I can get some more purple. I like the purple better as far as it is a very deep green and looks more like evergreens. I wonder what other plants would look good with that mountain/snow theme?


I love Avalanche's dorsal fin. So spikey! He is just cute, cute, cute. I am going to consider him to be Zadok's twin brother. They are the same age even, I believe, and we bought them only days apart.

Here, Zadok has a message:
"Deer brudder Avalanche, hai! I maad it to America okay. It was uh long dark kould twip. Den I got a neew home. I lik it here. She giv me skeeter lara...larvi? Dey tast yummi. She shoowd me yor piktur. You look gud! You hav nise mommi too?
Luv, Zadok" 

"ps, heir iz a piktur"



What about a wisteria plant? They look like little evergreens too.

Oh my gosh. I previewed this post. I am weird. So sorry. I am going to submit it anyways. I need to get out more?


----------



## Betta44

Alpine is such a pretty fish, love his colors. Avalanche's tank looks awesome! I really like that zebra stone- very unique.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> Alpine is such a pretty fish, love his colors. Avalanche's tank looks awesome! I really like that zebra stone- very unique.


Thank you so much!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSpendid I just laughed myself silly! Loved your post! I can't believe how much Avalanche and Zadok look alike. Too cute


----------



## themamaj

Wisteria good idea.


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant featured photo shoot*

Having fun taking pictures tonight. In honor of the 'big game' tomorrow AL vs TN, Bryant gets to be in the spotlight. He is named after Coach Paul Bear Bryant. I can't quite seem to get the lighting balance I want, but I thought these turned out pretty good.


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant tank update*

Have been supplementing Bryant's tank with the Flourish comprehensive and Iron. The plant growth has taken off even with existing lighting and no CO2. Very pleased with how plants starting to fill in.


----------



## themamaj

*Crimson*

Crimson needed in on the Alabama photo shoot but he was not being cooperative. Did manage to snap one as he flew by. I guess he was with the motto "Roll Tide"


----------



## themamaj

*Bridge Work*

One more for fun.. Jammy the snail has made his rounds in various tanks. My daughters fish were wearing him out and stealing his food so I figured Crimson would be a better fit for him. He camouflages well with the gravel and Crimson is so lazy I thought maybe this would get him off his leaf to investigate. Don't think Crimson was impressed as he pretty much ignores him. Oh well. At least Jammy is happier. Pretty funny as soon as I put Jammy in the tank he headed for the bridge. I guess like all the roads I seem to drive on these days, the bridge needed a little algae work. Now if the construction around town would move as fast as my snail, all would be well with the world. LOL


----------



## BettaSplendid

:bluelaugh:

Jammy the snail! Hahahahaha! Lookit his wittle face! Something about the way you write highly entertains me. LOL.

I cracked up about "finally getting Crimson off his leaf". A lounger, aye? Well he does have a big tail to support. I call the suction cup leaves "betta tail bras". Yep...


----------



## themamaj

Haha you crack me up too! Yes Crimson is the king of loungers. If I could fit an easy chair in there he would be in it reclined watching tv with his coke and remote.


----------



## themamaj

*Blizzard*

Blizzard showing off his beautiful red in fins. Amazing how much he has changed.


----------



## themamaj

No really I'm a catfish


----------



## themamaj

Maybe if I sneak up from behind they will think I'm another catfish


----------



## themamaj

Do you think she is on to me? Maybe if I hide in this plant she will think I'm a catfish. .. ( If you look carefully there is a mysterious dark spot between the leaves. Goliath love him. He tries so hard to be a catfish lol)


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tehehehe, oh Goliath. LOL. I see the wafer. Goliath, you missed one! So he gets along with his tankmates fine? He could be a terror! Antigua was! Short plakat fins and powerful body. I really wanted to put tankmates in with Antigua because he has so much room. I can't bring myself to put him in a smaller tank though, he being my favorite. What Antigua wants, Antigua gets. He is utterly spoiled. Those little panda...things...catfish *are* cute. I just don't know if Antigua can be trusted with them. It might be a different story when his plants are thicker.

Blizzard is a beauty. My daughter would go WILD over him. Yup. She did. I showed her. "Lets get him!" He looks like a Valentine.


----------



## themamaj

How cute a comment from your daughter! He does look like a valentine. I just never know about Goliath. I think he is probably harmless but definitely food aggressive. He has never tried to harm any catfish or snail, but take their food YES! I guess he has realized all of this gets him more attention but I always have my eyes on him that he is behaving or a fishy time out will be in his future hehe. Sometimes he looks frazzled when all the catfish are darting everywhere and then the next minute he is herding the cats making sure all is well. He will snuggle down next to them occasionally but know him, hoping catfish food will fall from the sky! I feed them shrimp pellets which is why he is so interested.


----------



## themamaj

Chance this morning. He does the most lovely poses. Can't get over how his fins continue to grow!


----------



## themamaj

I have heard that the hasbrosus cories are very peaceful and most bettas will tolerate them fine. A minimum of 6 needed. Was thinking of getting some for Bryant but also pondering on the dwarf orange crayfish. Antigua would probably do fine with a bottle dweller as long as you have heavy plant coverage and hides. Always good to have a back up plan though in case things go south in a hurry.


----------



## themamaj

Hope has decided to do some redecorating over night. Never thought of a floating petite anubias but I guess it works for her. Lol. Apparently she wanted the extra swim space. She keeps swimming around under it like she has a new found hide. Too funny. Typical girl likes to rearrange her "furniture"


----------



## BettaSplendid

I will look up hasbrosus cories. I really do not know anything about any bottom dwellers. He has a 29 gallon tank, so he has room for a few "friends". My mom laughed when she came to visit and saw Antigua's home. "...HOW many gallons does he have..?!" LOL. Heh...

I leave a lot of my anubias floating! I like Hope's decorating.  Most of my java fern is floating as well. Hatzallah sleeps in his floating java fern.


----------



## Polkadot

themamaj said:


> Blizzard showing off his beautiful red in fins. Amazing how much he has changed.


Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

https://youtu.be/ydnPchgyQ3w

Betta steals from Panda cories.

Okay...these little things are cute. !! I will definitely keep them in mind for Antigua. I get plants here and there (so expensive!) and he needs quite a few more before he will "play nice" I believe. My stem plants are taking off now so that is nice, trim and replant= free plants.


----------



## themamaj

Great video! Mysteriously familiar  Thanks for sharing link. Beautiful betta wasn't it


----------



## themamaj

Long few days as buried my cousin today. She was a lady with a very giving heart and a love for life. We had a very nice service and it was neat to hear how the Lord had impacted her life, and how she had in turn had allowed Him to impact others through her. She will be missed.

Nice to be home and see the fish tonight. The catfish are in a scurry of activity and playing games with Johnny the snail. Hope is back at uprooting her anubias again. Levi and Blizzard are striking hillarious poses and the rest of the crew swimming all around trying to convince me that their dinner was not enough lol. Each little grumpy face brings a smile. Thankful for small blessings and thankful I got to spend the day with all 3 of my kids.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Awww, life is so precious. So glad your cousin left good memories and testimony and was a giver of love. Wow, that is becoming rare... 

Glad you are able to find comfort with your family and your little swimmy friends...grump faces.  They try hard to be tough but you can only do so much when your 2.5 inches long...


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid, Thank you for your sweet words! Laughing at these little guys trying to show off their "toughness" 

My project today is finding filter floss. Have some good links on Amazon but thought I might check locally too. Aqua mentioned that pillow stuffing is also great to use. I am anxious to try something to reduce water sedimentation. 

Plant growth is exploding in Bryant's tank. It is funny to me that the plants are responding so well compact flourescent bulb. I am doing the supplements in there as well- root tabs, flourish comp, potassium, and iron. I wonder if part of the reason is that basically I put plants in and forget it so to speak. Goliath's tank I am constantly fiddling with. Maybe more of a "hands off" approach would be better. I guess that is that perfectionist in me wanting everything to look and perform just right. Hoping to clean up my empty 10 gallon and start a planted tank in there. Debating about just using the clip on lights I got at Home Depot and hanging them above. May not be as pretty but having good success with that lighting. Have been reading much on LED. I guess they are the cream of the crop for plant lighting but not sure I can justify the expense. So hard to balance lighting for optimal growth, plants, fish, filtration, substrate all on a budget.


----------



## Betta44

My condolences about losing your cousin. It sounds like she was a terrific lady. I'm glad she had God in her life and you know she is with her Father now.


----------



## themamaj

Absolutely! Thank you Betta44


----------



## MissLibby

Love your journal! Sorry to hear about your cousin, but it sounds like she had a wonderful life. I'm subscribing to this thread. :-D


----------



## themamaj

MissLibby said:


> Love your journal! Sorry to hear about your cousin, but it sounds like she had a wonderful life. I'm subscribing to this thread. :-D


Aww thanks MissLibby! Glad you have enjoyed it!!


----------



## Betta44

You bet mamaj. I'm enjoying your journal. You always seem to find the positive side of things- we need more of that on this planet!


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> You bet mamaj. I'm enjoying your journal. You always seem to find the positive side of things- we need more of that on this planet!


Thanks


----------



## themamaj

Here's a cute trio I caught at feeding time. Even though each type tends to gravitate toward each other, I am really pleased to see how they all have come together and shoal as a group. It reminds me of adoption. I have two adopted children. One domestic adoption and one international. I also have one biological son. It is funny how my biological son looks just like his dad. (Always the case Mom does the work and they look like their Dad lol) My middle son, domestic adoption, looks nothing like us but looks just like my nieces and nephews. My daughter, international adoption looks just like me. Go figure!!! What is neat about my family is that God brought each of us into the family in a special, unique way. Every story is special. We don't have to look alike to be a family. God had a plan and we were sure lucky to be a part of it. So a couple days early...Happy National Adoption Month


----------



## themamaj

*Giant accessments*

Well if any of you have seen me on the pictures thread you know something "giant" was on the horizon. I ran into this guy on a supply shop. He had come in on shipment day a week or so ago. When I first saw him I said "that is the strangest fish I have ever seen!" but then something intrigued me about him. I walked around the store and kept going back to him. He was a very unusual giant (or technically king). I have never seen one come in that was white and cellophane. They are always blue or a muted color. Back when I got Goliath he was really a stand out in different color. Anyway, I couldn't figure this guy out. He was massive but the think that was most interesting was his eyes. They were keyhole shaped. Not only that, but they were completely symmetrical on both sides. I also noticed some potential marbling spots on him. I took some pictures of him and then went on my way.

I went back a few days later for something and saw him again. This time he was more active and had colored up a bit. I took more pictures because so unique.

Fast forward: This guy was too different. I had to know more so I posted on the picture site to get some feedback. The more people made comments the more intriguing this guy was. I went back to the store the other night to take another look. The clerk who now calls me "the betta lady"(lol) said all the other workers were commenting on that fish I had pointed out to him the previous week. We talked about if he could be a piebald, one that would marble, or did he have dragon scales or not. I looked all over the store at each fish. They had some beauties in! I thought there are so many pretty fish. If I get another I should get a really pretty show fish. I kept coming back to this funny looking giant. After an hour of debating I decided he was so interesting from a genetic standpoint that I really wanted him. I couldn't wait to see the beautiful fish he would become. My clerk was so excited I got him. Now they all want updates and pictures. Too funny. 

I had nicknamed him Capt but now pondering on a name. Thought about Father Frost since white with some blue. He is the Russian Santa that wears a blue coat. I thought of Nikolai which is a form of Nicholas since Christmas is coming. Maybe a name related to gate or key because of unique eyes. It hasn't hit me yet. Love to hear suggestions. 

For now he is in a 3 gallon sand planted tank. I am still working on getting supplies for 10 gallon that I probably will put him in at some point or at least a 5.5. He seems happy and very active. Boy he is a whopper! I measured him at 3 full inches. His blue spots are coming out more. There are some red/brown spots on body. I read a good article in last month's FLARE magazine that said sometimes a difference in water will spark the marbling gene to come out more. The other thing I thought was interesting is it said white or cellophane is always present in some way on a marble fish. I am fascinated how genes can essentially jump and allow other traits to come out or go away.


----------



## themamaj

*Chance by Aquastar*

Aquastar sent me this today. I was so thrilled and couldn't wait to share it!! This picture is definitely going up on the wall in my fish room. Thank you thank you Aquastar!! So special


----------



## BettaSplendid

I would name him Eliakim! The holder of the "key of David", see Isaiah 22:20-22.

He is a gorgeous betta! Very special. 

Love that Chance art.


----------



## themamaj

Oh that is great suggestion! Was thinking Psalm 23 and Jesus as our shepherd laying in front of gate guarding the sheep or something related. Haven't had time to search much. Will definitely look into that.


----------



## MissLibby

I personally think that Nikolai is just perfect for him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Oh that is great suggestion! Was thinking Psalm 23 and Jesus as our shepherd laying in front of gate guarding the sheep or something related. Haven't had time to search much. Will definitely look into that.


Oh! My son were just talking about that very thing... the sheep in the sheep fold at night and the shepards in the doorway to protect them. He was wondering where the shepards were exactly when angels appeared to them. (You know children's picture bibles always show them out in a dark field at night. Even at 8 years old he questioned that...) We literally were just talking about this like 2 hours ago. !

Not every day do you see a fish with TWO key hole eyes. I can't get over that. Remarkable. "He leads me beside quiet waters..." sounds betta-y. "He baffles my filter...even when I am stuck in a too tiny cup, I fear no danger, for You are with me... Thou preparest me a human to spoil me...only goodness and faithful love will follow me all the days of my life..."


----------



## themamaj

I just love your notes and humor. We are so much alike! Decided to name him Nikolai David. I loved name suggested but since have an Eli thought might be confusing. Nikolai means victorious. It is Russian. David means beloved. I really liked "key of David". Since he wrote 23 Psalm even more special reminds me of who is our Shepherd. And Nikolai is so big he could guard a "few sheep!" Was planning to put his 10 gallon next to Goliath when get it ready. Seems appropriate to have a David and Goliath together


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yes, perfect! I was going to recommend David but wasn't sure if you already had a David... Nikolai is a very nice name! Has a good ring to it.  

I would love to see a picture of your fish room, like the whole deal. I need to umm...clean mine...and take a picture. I tend to be messy with papers and books and just STUFF. I need a nice picture of it though.


----------



## themamaj

*the Tank Tour*

Here is an attempt at a panoramic view. Views starting at left of room as you go in and then around other walls. The last two tanks are across the hall in my grandson's room.


----------



## themamaj

*The Tale of Turbulent Waters*

As you look at my fish room and see my best attempt at organization, I have to share my day with you yesterday. The tall shelf by my desk was a new addition. I had dropped my daughter at gymnastics and ran home to try to put shelf together and move tanks while she was there. My grandson was coming later that evening so I wanted to get things organized before he arrived. I called my husband and he said he would get my daughter so that gave me a little more time. Great...so I thought. Great plans seem to always turn out into a fiasco. Of course some assembly required on shelf and nothing ever quite goes together like planned. I got the thing assembled finally and realized the top shelf was backwards. So off I go disassembling. One of the poles popped from the wood. Frustrated but ran and got my super glue and fixed it. Back together again after much effort. Moving it back against wall, I realized I did it again. Shelf backwards. At that point I didn't care! Off I go to moving tanks. I had disconnected all my cords. I had Max sitting down on lower shelf as I moved Hope over. When I pulled on her cord, apparently it was tangled up with Max's. At that point all I remember was seeing what looked like a dam breaking. The tank spilled over and water projected out like a raging river, along with plants flying and poor Max riding the waves. :shock2: I am freaking out at this point!! I ran like a crazy woman around the room trying to find a spare cup to put Max in. Oh gee I need water too. I dunked the cup in Blizzard's tank and scooped up Max. Not the most conventional method I'm sure but at that point the goal was FISH to WATER. Now I am scooping gravel off the carpet and plants and trying to grab any towel I can find. Ring ring goes the phone. My husband called to tell me he now couldn't pick up my daughter because he had to go meet my son and get our grandson right then. I was like I just had a tank explosion and fish on the carpet. Give me 10 minutes to rehome a fish and then I will leave. Here I go again running like crazy woman. Put high power fan on carpet. Grabbed Max and did a quick water change and put tank back together. Put him on new shelf all plugged in. He was happy and got a free water change out of deal though I hope his surfing days are OVER! Still with cords and tanks everywhere,wet carpet and me soaking wet I fly out the door. I get to gym and daughter has to go straight to Halloween party. Oh man I can't catch a break here. Oh and get me food while your add it she said. Fly by McD's and get food, drop her at party and fly home to get grandson. Finally got everyone to destination and eventually got tanks all moved and put back together. So when you see that organized room remember it took some turbulent waters to get there


----------



## BettaSplendid

Max! "freeeeeeedom! ...wait, this isn't good."

That totally sounds like something I would do, unfortunately. 

Your room looks so nice! The matching tanks all look so pretty. What is the name of the predominant tank there? I see Avalanche! Hi, sweetie!

Okay, note to self: Always have a spare cup. Walmart needs to follow that advice too. *bad face*

I wonder how much a glass tank can handle before it breaks. Daughter came dancing into fishroom with a BROOM, dropped the broom and the handle narrowly missed ANTIGUA'S tank. I had visions of glass shattering and Antigua riding waves. And then all the posts here that warn how hard bettas are to see when out of water...*shudder*

Glad it turned out well in the end! I am impressed you go the shelf put together even with the backwards part. A builder I am not.


----------



## themamaj

They are Tetra 1.5 from Walmart. They run $19.99. I use the saving catcher app which walmart checks for lower prices that week and you get e-credit for difference. I usually use my e-money towards fish supplies so have gotten those tanks very cheap. Main problem is hard to find heater that is reliable that fits hence why keep room at 80. Have a couple of smaller heater options trying because want something on tank for winter. I gradual upgrade them to bigger tanks money and space allows. It works for me and I am compulsive on water changes so they have all stayed healthy and happy.


----------



## Innerbeauty

BettaSplendid said:


> Okay, note to self: Always have a spare cup. Walmart needs to follow that advice too. *bad face*


Since all of my betta cups are long gone from cracks, I now buy thick clear plastic Solo cups from the disposable plate section. They work really well!


I am loving your journal!!!! Those tanks are just gorgeous and your tank room is stunning!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Innerbeauty! Clear solo cups great idea...plus disposable! That would save time as have been sterilizing containers after every use.


----------



## Innerbeauty

Yup! I use and toss.

By the way, I thought I put it in my first post, but don't see it....

I love how you have that comfy recliner in that room. & the two tanks with bridges are really gorgeous, it's like, they are both on life's journey together.... a statement placement.


----------



## themamaj

Innerbeauty said:


> Yup! I use and toss.
> 
> By the way, I thought I put it in my first post, but don't see it....
> 
> I love how you have that comfy recliner in that room. & the two tanks with bridges are really gorgeous, it's like, they are both on life's journey together.... a statement placement.


Yes love my chair. Very comfy. I had it in our bedroom for longest time. It was only used for place to pile laundry so thought this is nuts. Big comfy chair is going to my office! I get these great ideas of grandeur but like to do it myself. What was really funny was getting it through the door. It went in just fine but apparently I didn't get it turned that special angle. ..stuck! And I mean STUCK! Daughter came home in middle of my moving project to laugh her head off at me. Teenagers good at that. Finally got it through minus some paint chips. I made sureand did the angle going in office 

Oh I love the idea of bridges and life's journey together. So special! !!


----------



## themamaj

*The Blues Brothers*

Who said water changes can't be fun? They sure are around here! Neil and Bryant sharing some "blue baths" while listening to the Blues Brothers "Give me some Loving and Soul Man". Neil was totally into his part lol


----------



## themamaj

*Neil*

Neil showing off his fins today


----------



## themamaj

*Levi*

A classic Levi pose


----------



## Betta44

Love the Blues Brothers! Fun post, thanks!


----------



## Betta44

I really like your fish room! Great color on the walls- orange, right? Such a nice, warm color. It looks so well organized. How many bettas do you have?


----------



## themamaj

Yes it is orange. Technically Autumn Sunset on the color pallet. It was my oldest son's room. I had intentions of painting it beige when turned into office/fish room but low on agenda list. I am kind of used to it now and it is warm and cheery. I think 26 on fish. Numbers change a lot around here


----------



## themamaj

Speaking of fish, I am a bit worried about Crimson. He has been down on activity the last few days. He is my pouter so I changed out some decor and he perked up a bit. I figured that was it. He was puney during water change today and sort of huddled up under his heater. Then after, he would go sit on the bottom. I don't like bottom sitting. Not good. If I tap on glass or shine light on him, he will move around. He is eating and no physical signs of illness. I went back in there awhile ago and he was up on a leaf but still not himself. I put extra stress coat in water and added an IAL. I hope he snaps out of it. Concerned because I know he is my oldest aged fish. Not really sure age but I think he was a year when I got him.


----------



## themamaj

*Official Worry*

Crimson has declined since earlier today. Staying on bottom except for air. Abdomen now looking bloated. Really concerned possible dropsy. He has to fight to swim and fins flop over when on bottom. I put him in quarantine with 1tsp/gallon Epson salt. Not eating now. I hate have to work tom as dont want to leave him. Plan to get some Kanamycin after work. If it is dropsy it is critical to treat early. Hang on buddy. I am so careful with cleaning equipment and water changes. The only thing I could think that could have brought bacteria in tank was added snail week ago. He looks so pitiful. Killing me


----------



## Sadist

Neil is gorgeous! I'm sorry to read about Crimson. I hope he makes it.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Sadist. Neil is a special boy. Still working with him with banana leaves in hopes of some reversal of the diamond eye. He does have some vision but wish could see more dramatic improvement on the eye itself, however, it makes him very unique and beautiful. Thank you on Crimson. My hunch was right in that possible dropsy. He started pine coning today. Since all of this has happened really quickly I am hopeful that I caught it early enough to have a successful treatment though I know such a serious illness. I did Epson Salt last night and today started Kanaplex. Never had to treat dropsy before. In the waiting game now. I hope he knows how much I am trying to help him. He is one of my oldest bettas so pretty special.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Awww, best wishes for you and Crimson. He is a lovely boy.


----------



## Sadist

I hope he pulls through. If he's super old, it could just be old age making him weak enough to get sick. I saw the same thing happen at my daughter's old school, but they wouldn't treat him.


----------



## themamaj

Going to try another bath here in a bit. No change this am but he's still fighting. I hope in some small way he understands I care and am trying to help.


----------



## Sadist

I hope so, too.


----------



## Betta44

26! Wow, that's a lot of fish. Good for you to give so many a good home.

Best of luck on Crimson; I hope he pulls through. At least he's in good hands.


----------



## themamaj

*SIP my sweet friend*

I tried another bath. He was just so weak. I put him next to his best buddy Sterling during bath. Sterling was so sweet and literally just hovered next to him. Crimson tried really hard to acknowledge him and roused head a few times to show Sterling he saw him and knew with him. Just gradually got weaker so put back in tank. He passed away very shortly after. Such a fighter not wanting to give up. My heart is so sad but now my sweet buddy swims in peace. I buried him under our burning bush and covered him with red leaves. He will always be remembered as my special friend who made me smile each day with his antic and silly pouts. Love you much sweet Crimson. My favorite picture of him.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what a fighter. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm very sorry for your loss. He was certainly a fighter


----------



## BettaSplendid

Dear Crimson, thank you for the love and joy you gave your mama. You are a beauty. Just look at that tail. Swim in peace, dear one.

(((mamaj)))


----------



## themamaj

Thank you for all the kind words! It means a lot to know my fellow fish keepers understand how unique and special each one is.

Been breaking down and cleaning supplies. I'm sure Crimson would want one of buddies to upgrade to his bigger tank. Pondering on who best to move but maybe next week project. Looking into better lighting for that tank so I cant plant it. Speaking of planting, Leo and Bob got upgraded to live plants. They are both thrilled! Have to post some pictures later. All but 2 tanks are planted now. Take stock in root tabs! I have a lot of tanks Lol . Back to routine and off to water changes. Even though hard day still always blessings to be thankful for.


----------



## themamaj

Oh one more cool thing: Got my IBC membership card in mail today! Now officially a proud member


----------



## themamaj

*Leo*

Happy girl with new plants.


----------



## themamaj

*Chance*

Chance being cute today.


----------



## themamaj

*Alpine*

Alpine showing his kissy face


----------



## themamaj

*Millie Grace*

Beautiful Millie Grace. She has the prettiest colors. How about those blue lips???Very sweet girl until you put a mirror up and then she is ready to take you down! Haha


----------



## themamaj

Another of Alpine showing colors. He has blued up so much.


----------



## themamaj

*Nikolai*

He is doing great and quite the character. At water change tonight I was pouring new water in. He got right under the flow twisting and turning like taking shower. Then he attacked the bubbles. Blue coming out a little more on fins. His tank is next to my desk. When he's hungry he just stares me down. Really hard to ignore this face!


----------



## themamaj

*Flare*

This guy came home with me last week. I haven't had chance to intoduce him with Crimson being sick. Since got my card thought post one tonight. Post more tom. Named after the IBC magazine Flare. Here's his idea for next month's issue.


----------



## Sadist

I love Alpine's face! I really love the metallic/dragonscale look, but I've never brought one home.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Flare is the perfect name for a betta. A flaming red crown tail! Wowza!

I must admit, I giggled at Nikolai's "serious" face, with his...scary...gills...hehehe...

Chance is adorable, Alpine looks like Antigua now and I showed Leo's pic to my Simeon. He *stared* at her picture and now is furiously adding to his bubblenest.


----------



## themamaj

Haha glad I made Simeon's day! Too funny.


----------



## themamaj

*Flare*

Here are some pictures of Flare. He is really beautiful. I found him at a lps that typically has bettas in deplorable conditions. Sometimes they are so bad I have to walk away. Flare was a fairly new arrival but he was in a cup as small as those bathroom paper cups. I wanted to give him a good life and not leave him to what I knew would happen if he stayed.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Flare is a very handsome betta! Love that deep red!


----------



## themamaj

On another concerning note. Bryant is acting really strange today. He is hiding and staying on bottom alot. He did eat but I had to prode him out from his plants. I am really paranoid after just loosing Crimson. His belly is not swollen or any color loss of change. He did take a pretty big chunk out of his fin the other day. It looks more like he tore it maybe on intake pipe. I haven't seen any evidence of fin rot, but that is why he got a blue bath the other day as a preventative. I pray there is not something contagious going around. Unfortunately I have to leave out today for a weekend trip. My husband will be home but he is NOT a fish person. Just can't imagine what is going on with Bryant. Sigh


----------



## BettaSplendid

His tail is gorgeous. He reminds me of Crimson, in a crown tail version. Nice to honor Crimson by saving another life. WHY must they put them in such tiny cups? It makes me mad, one for the betta, but TWO, if you think about it, it dishonors their customers by not taking the BEST care of their "products"...their customers want healthy thriving bettas, ones that will live long lives. Not ammonia burned, swim bladder, pop eyed, fin rot bettas. It is really disturbing. Well. I could go on and on but you know the rant. 

I admire your heart to raise so many and give them loving homes.


----------



## themamaj

This is a silly question I guess but do you think fish can grieve for each other? Bryant's tank was next to Crimson. I went back in there a bit ago and he is swimming more. He keeps looking that direction. Maybe coincidental. IDK. Maybe good to be away a few days. 

Thanks BettaLover on Flare. I have really enjoyed him. I think the crown tails are just fabulous when they flare.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Do you think it hurts when their tails get ripped? I was wondering that. Or are fins like our hair, can't feel it? I imagine they can feel it, since the tips can regrow, it doesn't simply grow out from the body. ? So maybe he was just bummed because of his tail. I hope that is all. Hatzie recently tore his tail on his intake too.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks BettaSplendid. Yes I could join you on the soap box as they are a store that also has the betta in a vase displays. I am not a fan of the store but it is close to my house and they do sell supplies I use for cheap so that is usually why I go in there. I always look at the fish but have never bought one there but several times thought about it to give the fish a fighting chance. I really love bettas and it is a passion to see them all happy and thriving. Obviously I can't save the world but maybe make things better one fish at a time.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I have heard many people say their bettas get attached to the other ones they see. They might be grumpy about their space, but look how much they love their people. I think they get use to seeing their betta friends, friends as long as there is a nice divider, LOL. Good fences make good neighbors.  He probably is wondering where Crimson went, at least, if nothing else.


----------



## themamaj

The intake is all I can think of because nothing but live plants and sand. I had changed him to a better filter which has a higher flow. I would imagine they do feel it but maybe just like a hair being pulled out for us. Hard to know. I'm going to do a water change on him before go. I just did small change Mon but figured better to keep water really clean while has healing fin. He got his vitamin in his food today so maybe he will feel more like himself later. Hard to know with these moody guys


----------



## Sadist

Bettas are territorial, and in the wild I imagine they have their little claim right next to someone else's claim. I guess they'd get used to having a neighbor there, and it might be stressful when the neighbor passes. Who knows what will move in next?! Will it be something bigger that will try to take some of my territory?


----------



## themamaj

I bet you are right. My husband checked Bryant several times and said he was swimming around fine. I did water change and put his card up so he would be used to that. Thanks for encouragement.

On funny side. Hubby called all flustered because his "job" was turn off the fish lights. He said I just dont know how you do this! Lolol...I push the switch  Love him!


----------



## themamaj

*Petco frye????*

I stopped part way to Nashville at a Petco to stretch my legs. Ok well to see fish too. I went over and looked at display. Shipment day because tons bettas. Looked on bottom shelf at baby bettas. I about flipped. This one was a frye not a baby it looked like. I have never seen one that small. He/she didn't even have hardly a color tip. So cute though! Bubble shows some reference of size but so tiny!!! Has Petco gone to selling fish this small? Had to take a picture.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aww, it looks so scared and alone. "Where are my brothers and sisters? Where am I? Why is it so cold?"


----------



## Sadist

Yes, they do sell them that small :-( Usually when I see them that size, they're dead. I move the dead or dying ones over to the sink so they can see when they do water changes.


----------



## themamaj

Most of time I will take them direct to manager or clerk, but have done same thing when cant find anyone. Any guess how old little guy could be?


----------



## Sadist

I would guess 4-6 weeks but that's judging by pictures on the internet of the average fry, not sickly ones stuck in cups full of growth-stunting hormones and ammonia.


----------



## themamaj

*Nashville on Tour*

Home of Country Music, Grand Old Opry and new fish stores to explore! I found one store that was really fun to see. It was huge and had big selection of salt and freshwater fish. Nice plants and every supply you think of. So knowing that guess what display I couldn't wait to see???? The bettas of course. They had a drip acclimate system set up which I was impressed with. Bettas were mostly veil tails. Here are a few pretty ones I ran across.


----------



## themamaj

*Guppies*

These cute guys were harder to catch on photos than betta. Very cute and colorful. Wish I could have gotten a picture of who group of them.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Betta #3. There is no way daughter would have let me leave the store without that PINK betta.

I am happy to see that display! Wow! Hopefully this will catch on. Now if only the water was heated and maybe a live plant that doesn't need substrate. Like an anubias. I think they would sell more plants if people saw the anubias in there with the betta, right? Or a marimo in with the betta. I would have been thrilled to see that display though, it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## themamaj

The pink one sure was pretty! Can I get some guppy education? The two I posted are they males? I know the females are typically not as vibrant and have a fuller abdomen and can have a dark spot. Females are typically bigger? I am still not able to recognize the caudal fin difference.


----------



## Innerbeauty

Loving your pictures!!!

Nikolai sure has the prettiest color, you are a lucky betta owner!


----------



## BettaSplendid

They look like males to me. See how pointy that fin is on the bottom? Narrow and pointy.

You have me wanting Panda Cories.  If you need groups of 6 though, do you buy all 6 at once? I was wondering how that works since people say to add a fish or two at a time so the filter can adjust.


----------



## themamaj

Innerbeauty said:


> Loving your pictures!!!
> 
> Nikolai sure has the prettiest color, you are a lucky betta owner!



Thank you Innerbeauty! He is sitting here looking at me type. I got back from my trip today and was so happy to see each of my buddies! 
Ben, Hope, Chance, Sam, and Bob have had plant parties while I have been gone. Hmm missed a meal so uprooted your plants to complain? Funny fishes! 

I put some aquarium sealant on my used 10 gallon I had. Hoping to get Nikolai transferred over to it by Tues or Wed. I picked up a glass top for that tank and I think I will use the clip utility lights over it for now. Maybe if LED strips go ridiculously cheap during the holidays I may take the plunge and get one at some point. I think I want to do black sand in his tank so it would really make his colors stand out. Also pondering what type of plants to do. 

Speaking of rearranging, I am still wrestling with who to move to Crimson's old tank. I am leaning toward Blizzard since he is also a long finned guy. I got him and Bryant about the same time so maybe they would be good friends. Of course, if I move Blizzard then his 2.5 is open. Hmm need to move someone in there from a 1.5 and then the 1.5 will be open for Millie or Melia. I see a lot of moving lol. It's ok. Happy fishes=Happy Mama


----------



## themamaj

Oh and thankfully Bryant is back to his happy normal self and his fin that was torn has new growth. I think a few days off did us both good to have some R&R.. Well I was doing good until my daughter called from camp and said split the beam on a side aerial and popped two ribs out of place. I guess she must have hit the beam with her side on way down. Glad i didn't see it! The trainer popped them back in and she went and did bars. Very sore today but glad to have her home in one piece! When you watch gymnastic on tv, remember the parents!! It is rather nerve wracking seeing your child flip over hard objects and go flying through the air!! She loves it, as well as, has a great talent. Her goal is to get into an SEC gymnastics program for college. Here is a picture of one of her bar dismounts.


----------



## themamaj

One more really cool picture of her doing a jump


----------



## themamaj

Yes you can add all 6 at once but use Stability for 7 days. Works great. Keeps amonia from spiking with extra load


----------



## themamaj

Are you talking about the guppies anal fin? Maybe where getting confused as was comparing caudal fins


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Are you talking about the guppies anal fin? Maybe where getting confused as was comparing caudal fins


https://youtu.be/WOUY9G_nc7o

Good video, he shows what I was trying to say. Pictures are worth a thousand words. I am not good at remembering which fin is called what. I was talking about the fin on the very bottom of the guppy, under the belly. The video shows the differences very clearly.

One day I am going to post a picture of what *I* call each fin, with scientific names such as "flapper doodles" and "paddlers" and "long pointy fins under gills"...and no one will ever take me seriously again. Haha!

Your daughter is AMAZING! I never understood how people DO that! Sadly, I cannot even manage a somersault. I get intesely dizzy partway through and it literally feels like the floor opens up and I am falling through and then I am dizzy for like 10 minutes. But I have spine issues and my chiropractor wasn't surprised at ALL when I asked about somersaults... Your daughter is so straight and perfect in that dismount! Just wow! And a split in midair?! Very cool. But I am.making a mental note not to sign Fallon up for gymnastics.  It definitely is one intense sport!


----------



## themamaj

Oh thank you! So sweet. She is an amazing young lady not only athletically but she has a great heart and loves the Lord. I am very proud of her. A funny story about gymnastics: I started her in a recreational class as I had my boys when little. It was fun, taught coordination and great strength training. She spent the first two years of life in an orphanage. We were so blessed she had loving caretakers and a very good environment for the situation. With many kids, the caregivers could only provide basic needs. My daughter probably spent a lot of time laying in crib as infant. When we got her at 19 months, she weighed 15 lbs and her stomach muscles were weak. She could walk and get around fine but could not sit straight up from laying down. She had to roll over to get up. I thought gymnastics would be great for her to gain strength. Little did I know the rest of the story  Now you could bounce a quarter off those stomach muscles. We laugh about it now , but what a miracle she is in so many ways. I'll have to share more of her story sometime.


----------



## themamaj

*Blizzard's new tank!*

It is so much fun to see how excited bettas for new decor. I got Blizzard's tank ready. It has silk plants for now. Hopefully real one in future. I have never seen him swim so fast. He will shoot across tank and flare big. He is thrilled to be by Bryant and I think Bryant is happy too. He watched intently as I got tank ready for Blizzard. Here are a couple of pictures. Excuse sand sediment. I look for bubble nest tomorrow seeing his reaction


----------



## themamaj

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFkBjD2Le3kreat 

Have you all see this one of Big Mama gives birth? It is hysterical with the commentary!!


----------



## themamaj

Big moving night. Blizzard went to 5.5, Levi went to 2.5 (having melt down goof ball), and Millie went to 1.5. Millie is also happy. Eli is really happy at new girl next door...woa baby! haha Tomorrow routine water changes for other boys and hopefully Nikolai to 10 ga. 

Fish are good therapy. Got call tonight that nephew had suddenly passed away. He was only 34. Sounded like he was a diabetic and didn't know. Very scary to think about. Remember his parents in your prayers. So hard to process it all especially on heels of my cousin.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Oh thank you! So sweet. She is an amazing young lady not only athletically but she has a great heart and loves the Lord. I am very proud of her. A funny story about gymnastics: I started her in a recreational class as I had my boys when little. It was fun, taught coordination and great strength training. She spent the first two years of life in an orphanage. We were so blessed she had loving caretakers and a very good environment for the situation. With many kids, the caregivers could only provide basic needs. My daughter probably spent a lot of time laying in crib as infant. When we got her at 19 months, she weighed 15 lbs and her stomach muscles were weak. She could walk and get around fine but could not sit straight up from laying down. She had to roll over to get up. I thought gymnastics would be great for her to gain strength. Little did I know the rest of the story  Now you could bounce a quarter off those stomach muscles. We laugh about it now , but what a miracle she is in so many ways. I'll have to share more of her story sometime.


Yes! Please do, I would love to read more about your children, and the decision to adopt and how that was. 

The guppy video was halarious. "pop goes the weasel"?! HAHAHA!

Blizzard's tank is so nice! I love that driftwood. I could see him in my mind, shimmy forward fast, stop, spread fins. 

Will.Nikolai still be on your desk beside you in his 10?


----------



## Sadist

Yes, the guppy anal fin is the different one. The female's anal fin is separated from her ventrals and looks like a triangular sail. The male's anal fin is fused into a tube and right next to his ventrals.

I don't recommend getting guppies from the chain stores. I've had all sorts of disease outbreaks, and they're hard to quarantine (at least for me).


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Yes, the guppy anal fin is the different one. The female's anal fin is separated from her ventrals and looks like a triangular sail. The male's anal fin is fused into a tube and right next to his ventrals.
> 
> I don't recommend getting guppies from the chain stores. I've had all sorts of disease outbreaks, and they're hard to quarantine (at least for me).


That was my concern as well. There is a Aquarium store here locally that carries salt and freshwater fish. They are typically who I buy stock from. I have had good success through them. One thing I like about them is that they quarantine new stock for min of 7 days before they are even available for sale. It doesn't prevent everything but I feel like that give me a much higher chance at a healthy fish. They do carry some of the fancy guppies. I need to do a plant run tomorrow for Nikolai so had planned to take a closer look at what they carried. I appreciate the help. I think I understand much better how to identify them. What is your favorite color pattern?


----------



## Sadist

I like snakeskins with spots on the fins the best  What's your favorite?


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Yes! Please do, I would love to read more about your children, and the decision to adopt and how that was.
> 
> The guppy video was halarious. "pop goes the weasel"?! HAHAHA!
> 
> Blizzard's tank is so nice! I love that driftwood. I could see him in my mind, shimmy forward fast, stop, spread fins.
> 
> Will.Nikolai still be on your desk beside you in his 10?


Did you watch the 8 min version? So funny. Of course I was watching it about 1:30am so probably really funny at that point  Nikolai will be to my left in the room on the long dresser when I set up his 10. Probably only thing I have sturdy enough to support the tank, plus he will be next to Goliath. When I do that, I will have to move Neil, Sam and Chance. I may put Chance next to me and other two back on my desk. Of course now back where I started of too many tanks on desk lol. I have another spare small table I can use as well. It is like drawing up house plans to see who moves where haha. Hmmmm. Then that potential guppy tank. Where oh where could it be? The bad thing is that I am really maxed out on cord space. Having to get creative how to route things without hopefully blowing up my house! 

So while on guppy subject. What are the most common coloration you see in stores. If I decided to breed, is there a particular pattern or coloration that is more marketable?


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure on marketable ones. I tried to look up genetics on rare ones and didn't get a real answer on what colors are rare or common, only that silver body is a dominant trait. I'm assuming the weird tails will sell more, but I picked short fins for mine because I have a lot of filter flow for the otos.


----------



## themamaj

Did you know there are two variations of Moscow guppies? Now I will have to get some of those! There is a Moscow Fire Tail that is gorgeous! Also a solid blue. I also like the snakeskin, the blue grass variation, and any orange or yellow combination, mosaic patterns are really neat. I'm sure the more unusual the more expensive!! 

So say I decide to start a guppy tank. Should I start it with 6 males and see how I like it, then maybe add females later? Or would it be better to just get the males and females at the same time. I think I would like to try breeding but maybe not immediately until I have some time to see typical behavior and watch for illness.


----------



## Sadist

If you have females, the males will immediately impregnate them (if they weren't already pregnant at the store). I've seen it recommended to have 2 or more females per male because the males constantly try to mate, and having extra females divides up his attention. 

It's up to you, but I think I'd start with just males and enjoy them unless you really want to rear all the fry. I've had so many problems with pregnant females eating all the food while the male is looking at me -- I think it could be a huge contribution to the number of females I've lost over the last 5-6 weeks. My male is one of the original 3 (and he was in the female tank).


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Good advice


----------



## BettaSplendid

I think if I was going to breed them maybe I would go for the lyre tailed ones? 

I did watch the entire big mama giving birth video you linked. LOL. I sent it to my mom too.


----------



## themamaj

I am really frustrated. Just came home from appt to find Avalanche floating on side. His belly is huge and he cant stay upright at all in water. He was literally fine 3 hours ago. He ate a lot of brine shrimp for breakfast. I am betting he over did it and is now constipated. I have him in Epson Salt now. I hope this resolves quickly.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no! That has happened to Hatzie too. Twice, and both times after eating BettaMin flakes. Tried googling about what was happening and found this site and then switched to pellets. Hope Avalanche poops and recovers! Is he a small crowntail? (Both Hatzie and Zadok are crowntails and both of them have small bodies compared to my others. Didn't know if that is a normal trait, to be smaller.)


----------



## themamaj

Yes he is a small crown tail. I thought probably just young though. Levi and Benjamin are monsters. I wonder if crowntails or smaller body fish are more prone to it. He is improving. Have him in hospital tank with a heater and wedged him between Sassafrass and Carly. I figured some girl power might help the process along. haha. Pretty sad I am sitting here cheering him onto poop. Lol He is already staying more upright and much more active so that is very good sign. No doubt he will have to get food rationed. Little piggy eyes too big for stomach.


----------



## themamaj

:welldone:Success! We have poop and feeling much better. haha


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh good! Now he will have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Sadist

Funny how we're so happy that our little guys poop. It's the same with infant humans!


----------



## themamaj

*Guppy Gazing*

Was out and about yesterday after work and thought it would be fun to check out some lps guppies. I have watched the video on how to determine male vs female so ready for the in person challenge! The first store was our good aquarium store. Disappointed only two guppy tanks and no fancy ones. They were all in good health though which is why I like to buy stock from them. I was so excited could tell boys and girls right off. Second store was Petco. The had much bigger selection and variety. The fish seemed healthy as well. Here are some pretty boys and girls I saw  The fancy ones were cobra guppies.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, the bottom two pictures look a lot like my Sunset and Speckles.


----------



## themamaj

The bottom 2 were my favorite


----------



## Sadist

I may have extra fry from their spawn ;-) I plan on only keeping one gender from the spawn.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I may have extra fry from their spawn ;-) I plan on only keeping one gender from the spawn.[/quote
> 
> Hmmm


----------



## themamaj

*Facing a Giant*

I'm sure most people are familiar with the famous Bible story of David and Goliath found in 1 Samuel 17. The Philistine army had gathered to fight the nation of Israel. The champion warrior of the Phillistines was Goliath. Every day he would come out and taunt the Israelites "Choose a man to fight me!" (cue the mean voice). "If he is able to defeat me, then we will be your servants, but if I kill him then YOU will be our servants". Well King Saul and the Israelite army were scared to death of him. Now David was a little shepherd boy was sent to take food to his brothers in the army. When he heard about Goliath, David went to King Saul and said he would fight him. Well as you know that would be ridiculous. King Saul tried to give David armor but it was way too big. Instead, David went to the brook and chose 5 stones to go in his sling. The next day when Goliath came out, David was ready. "Am I a dog that you come to me with sticks?" roared Goliath. Then David said one of the greatest things. "You come to me with a sword and a spear, but I come to you in the name of the LORD of host, the God of Israel." Well you know what happened. One stone hit Goliath between the eyes and he fell down dead. Israel was victorious because one small boy had an incredible faith in God. He knew that even if he faced a "giant", he could be victorious with God on his side. 

So what does that have to do with fish you might ask? Today doing my routine vacuuming, my Goliath decided he needed to play catfish and get sucked up the vacuum! Yep swam right up it and of course got stuck because so big. I am furiously shaking the tube to free him. He is fine and went and hide in his plant like a normal betta. Silly boy, I hope that teaches him it doesn't do him any good to try to be someone else like a catfish. He is special just the way he is. You know we all face "giants' at some point in our life. Not necessarily big tall ones, but circumstances can sure seem overwhelming just like a giant. Today my Goliath faced a vacuum in the face lol. I'm sure a "giant" problem for him. My family is facing a giant of another death this week. Sometimes it seems like problems don't let up, but God always reminds me through something silly like sucking up your fish in a vacuum. Just like the real David, if I just trust Him, He will face any giants with me. So I hope maybe if you have a "giant" in your life or if you do in the future, remember we can be victorious if we put our trust in Christ.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, I am surprised your local fish store didn't have fancy gups! Mine had an amazing selection. Hmm. I thought guppies were very popular? Did you ask if they will be stocking them? 

So you took out Goliath with a vaccuum, huh? That is even more impressive than a stone.  seriously, though, Simeon got sucked up in mine once and I SCREAMED and freaked out. He was swirling around helplessly. He didn't get into the narrow hose, just the wide part. 
So sorry to hear of the family deaths!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Goliath is pretty much swimming at the top now lol. Actually, I felt terrible. He does have a torn scale on his face. I think he will be fine but definitely will have to use the small vacuum from now on. 

I was equally surprised on the guppies. Petco had a much better variety. There are a couple of more stores around town I would like to look at just to see what is local. The yellow ones made me immediately think of your Lemonade. Boy that one store I saw in Nashville had fish galore. I walked in there and was in my element. They even had every kind of driftwood, rock and plant imaginable. Makes me think of those fish stores you see on tv. Fish Tank Kings did an episode one time for a NPT. I dream of tanks like that


----------



## themamaj

*Back to basics...silk plants*

Speaking of tanks, it was back to the basics tonight. My love/hate relationship with live plants continues. Have had some melting in smaller tanks so got frustrated and pulled them. Five of the tanks went back to silk. I needed more plants to put in Nikolai's tank so I will use them in there. Part of my problem is lighting for smaller tanks. It definitely continues to be a learning process! 

Levi was still having a melt down in larger tank. I put him back in his 1.5 and he is back to old self, go figure. The next lucky boy was Benjamin. I should have put him in there to begin with because he has had that type of filter before and done well with the higher flow. It actually turned out very cute. I used some red fall leaves and red bridge with a small green plant for that "splash of color". Have to get in my HGTV decorating. Ben is thrilled and has been swimming up and down bridge. After 10 tanks and redecorating I am worn out. Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow. 

And time permitting tomorrow, you might see a new face in the fish family... Nashville *Nimbus* a cute juvenile elephant ear boy caught a ride back to Knoxville.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a lot of work!

I'm having a love/hate relationship with my pothos plants in the aquarium. In the 10 gallon and Mr. Fish's tank, there are the longer vines, and I can manage to keep the leaves propped above the water with the lid edges. With Mrs. Fish's tank, she got all the tiny clippings, and I have problems with her lid moving around. Plus, I kept the old lid and prop it above the new lid for extra light. I manage to bump a pothos clipping into the water at least 3 times a day and have to fish it out. Once, I managed to knock the whole glass lid in there fiddling with the clippings.

Anyways. If you have a pothos house plant, you can get a long clipping and prop the leaves out of the water. The vine will make roots all along itself, and voila! you have a plant that's helping your water! It's very important for the leaves to stay out of the water since it's not aquatic.


----------



## themamaj

Good idea. Now if I could manage to keep house plants alive, I would be good haha!


----------



## Sadist

Haha! Pothos are pretty forgiving, but that's all I could keep alive before I used tank water to water them all.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Haha! Pothos are pretty forgiving, but that's all I could keep alive before I used tank water to water them all.


Now that is a great idea!


----------



## themamaj

*Nimbus aka "sweet lips"*

Probably a sign I will come home with a fish when I start packing dechorinator in my bag  I saw this guy when I was out scouting local pet stores in Nashville. Oh my goodness how could I resist these lips? He fluttered his beautiful fins and was so interactive. His water wasn't too bad, but the others next to him looked like pond scum. Maybe tons of food rotting in cups vs lack of water changes? Never can figure how water can look like that in stores. Anyway, bought him, live plants, gravel and a tank. I think my son really liked him. I am trying to convince him he needs a fish since he is single. Nimbus was a champ for drive home. I cupped him for drive and wrapped it with my polar fleece jacket to keep him warm in the car. I also ran the heater. My poor daughter was breaking a sweat, but you have to keep the fish warm!. Glad my family just laughs at me. He is a very happy boy in his new home and doing great. Not sure how old he is but probably still juvenile judging from size. Made me the cutest bubble nest today. I named him Nimbus because ventricals looked like little clouds floating. Here is a few pix.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, look at those kissy lips!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Nimbus is great! His tail reminds me of a leaf somehow, the shape and "veining"? And cloud pecs. He is a nature man. 

I can't help but wish I could spend the day with you, touring various fish shops, stop for lunch. We would have a blast. Turning the heat on for the fishie in the car, yup.


----------



## themamaj

What fun that would be!I What state are you in? Never know I might me on gymnastics road trip sometime


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! Yeah, I am in NC, so not too far anyways. About an hour from the coast.


----------



## themamaj

Definitely possibility! The gyms in NC are amazing. We shudder when have to compete against them. Will let you know if we end up close by


----------



## Innerbeauty

I LOVE the new boy! What a handsome face Nimbus has!! I was thinking just like Sadist, what kissy lips!!!!


----------



## themamaj

Innerbeauty said:


> I LOVE the new boy! What a handsome face Nimbus has!! I was thinking just like Sadist, what kissy lips!!!!


thank you! It is hard to resist when he comes to the edge of tank and makes those pucker faces. He already knows how to work me over haha


----------



## themamaj

Cuties I saw at Walmart. I wouldn't buy from them but thought these guys colors really pretty


----------



## Sadist

I love the blue color!


----------



## themamaj

Me too. I haven't seen a blue one like that before. 

Hmm I have 26 faces all staring at me at once. I think feeding time is late haha. Cant wait to see what they think of daphnia.


----------



## themamaj

Autumn is such a great time of year. Leaves on the ground, crisp air and the smell of neighbors logs on fire. And what am I doing on this cool Autumn day? Out in the backyard in a tshirt and sleep pants washing dirt and sand with a garden hose. At least I provide entertainment for neighbors. ..crazy old woman lol. 

Well today was big tank day. Goliath got a major vacuum and plant trim. I am pleased with plant growth with CO2. The grass type plants are starting to curve toward the middle. I like that look. It sort of frames the tank. Was able to get some good trimmings for Nikolai's new 10 gallon tank. I ended up using organic potting soil mixed with some plain topsoil and topped with play sand. I think it turned out pretty good. Plants have room to grow and fill in. It will be a work in progress but Nikolai is a very happy boy! I need to baffle filter more or find a taller plant for that corner. He is determined to stay around filter to see Goliath. Here are a few pictures. A view of backyard from fish room and both tanks.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I chuckled at the idea of washing dirt as well. LOL. Whut? It is funny as those poor pioneer women sweeping their dirt floors, remembering their homes back east. Well, maybe they didn't think it was funny...heh.

My! Goliath's tank looks AWESOME. Every plant is placed so perfectly. And so healthy. Nikolai looks like, "I don't know how I got here- but I LIKE IT!"


----------



## Sadist

Wow, those look awesome! I love them! I bet the fish are happy to have some nice plants, too.


----------



## MissLibby

Your tanks are looking great! Do you have any guppies? Just saying, I love Nikolai, he's just so cute.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. I keep telling myself big tanks are suposed to be easier but i have really put in a lot of time on Goliath's. It is just now getting more of look aiming for, but I still have so much to learn.. The CO 2 system has been running about 5 weeks. I have been adding liquid supplements as well,when remember lol. I think the root tabs are key. Hopefully Nikolai's tank will fill in well and look nice.

No guppies as of yet. I would love to breed a pair of either guppies or bettas. Guppies sound easier to manage fry. Lots of reading to see how brave I might be.

Frogs, crayfish, shrimp, and Ember Tetras also very tempting. Debating about adding something to Nikolai once cycled. I wonder how he would do with a schooling fish since giant? Recommendations???


----------



## Sadist

That's difficult. Maybe something at the bottom that doesn't bother him? Anything small may become food.


----------



## BettaSplendid

My mom has a king betta and she put some white cloud minnows in with him and had to take them right out. He was too fast with his short plakat style tail. But then again, Goliath does well with his tankies (I just made that up, tank mates, LOL). I think little fishies would be a target though.


----------



## themamaj

Goliath is more laid back than Nikolai. I always think he looks like he is herding cats hovering around his "tankies" (too cute) but then again he is...catfish. Nikolai is quick as a whip. When I put a mirror up, he can flash across tank in seconds so you are probably right small fish may not be good choice. He is interested in the catfish next door, but not sure if it is a curious interest or dinner interest haha. He is definitely enjoying the extra swim space. A 10 gallon is perfect for him. Maybe I will just do a guppy tank or a community fish tank with no betta at some point. Wonder if hubby would notice another tank snuck in? hehe


----------



## themamaj

Happy bubble nesters Nikolai


----------



## themamaj

Flare's planted 3 gallon.


----------



## themamaj

Me and Chance got to have coffee together today and watch the horses in field behind neighbors house. If you look real hard you can play I Spy a brown horse. They are really beautiful and a treat to see if they come up the hill.


----------



## themamaj

*Honey what's for dinner...*

Mmm something smells good. Honey what's for dinner?....Spider root (hehehe)


----------



## themamaj

Can you tell I love days off? Took a trip to Petco to get a new heater for Nikolai. I needed a 50 instead of 25 like he had before. Saw some cute guppies and a very funny blue crayfish. The crayfish would get closer ever time I moved closer. Definitely a cutie. 

I was not happy about bettas today. Many clamped, sad fishes. I ran across this guy and obviously he had not had a good start with tail gone. I don't know if he had been super stressed and bit it or what. I have got to quit looking these guys in the eyes because they just seem to plead help me. Please give me a home. I couldn't stand leaving him there so I guess I will squeeze one more tank on my desk. He does have some clear fin growth so hopefully I can nurse him back to good health and beautiful tail. Looks silver gray with some red wash. Not positive but thought veil or delta tail.Pondering name. I thought of Legolas from LOR when saw him but I guess not legless but tail-less. Maybe something Thankful or Thanksgiving related. Will ponder. What do you think? Also stopped by local store and got a few more plants and spider root. Payday and day off very dangerous haha. Chance is in for new decor tonight as well as settling in new boy.


----------



## Sadist

I love the guppy blurs and the crayfish!

Poor little betta. He looks like he may have started out biting, but the ventrals look either bloody or infected. I hope he recovers!


----------



## themamaj

I can't for life of me get a clear guppy pix lol too fast. Have new boy in a temp tank so can observe and or medicate. I started him out in 1 tsp/ gallon aquarium salt to help w gill function and fin repair. Anal fin torn too. He reminded me so much of Chance. Keeping his ventrals clamped and breathing harder than would like. Poop looks normal which is good Definitely very traumatized and scared but is swimming around tank. Also added IAL. I hope he will do well. Have a feeling I'll be up tonight checking on him. Already bonded with him. I think my heart just grows bigger. Each one is special and cherished. Guess that is silly. I know they are fish. Can't pass up one in need.


----------



## themamaj

The spider wood about put me over the edge tonight but worth result. I boiled it a long time and then soaked in bucket. I know it takes a long time for that type of wood to saturate but I couldn't wait to do Chance's tank. I had geat idea I would angle it to stick with sides of tank. Didn't work. Kept floating up. Changed it every direction. Uprooted plants. Decided to anchoring rocks. They fell off and it floated up. Ahhhhhhhh. Ok stuck it between walls, wedge thermometer to block one side then rocks to anchor. Finally worked well till lifted tank to replace wet towel...floated up. I did eventually win but not without a fight haha. Chance seems to really like it and is exploring new plants too.


----------



## MissLibby

Your new boy looks like he will be a cutie after he colors up! You're up to 27 now, right? My boy has ongoing problems with fin rot, and when I first noticed it, it really helped for him to be in water with 1 tsp per gallon in a 1 gallon tank for a little over a week, until it started clearing up. I did a 100% water change every day. bettasplendid.weebly.com has some awesome advice on how to do AQ salt dips, which I do every other day for a week or so when Alex's fin rot gets worse. hope your little buddy gets better! I love the idea of a Thanksgiving-themed name! ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Miss Libby! I will check out the website. I also have a couple of boys that are more prone to the fin rot. A dip would be helpful at times. And yes you are right, 27  Probably pretty close to maxed out as have no more plugs in room lol.

Been looking up thankful names or Thanksgiving names. Thought about Bradford (William Bradford), Squanto (cute because tail has been scalped lol), Lincoln (Abe who declared we celebrate nationally Thanksgiving), or Dakota (Indian name that means friendly). If it was a girl Macy would be perfect. Just can't decide what name fits him.


----------



## themamaj

A much happier boy now. Off exploring and very fascinated with his bubble stone. I gave him Chance's bridge for good luck. Chance sat next to him for awhile while redoing tank. Breathing normally and has been staring at me working on computer. Leaning towards name Dakota.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah, I cannot get a clear picture of guppies either. They are constantly moving! Go, go, go!

Such lovely pictures. Hard to resist those beady eyes on that blue crawdad. I just worry he would grab a fish. And then I would need another tank for another animal that must live seperate. Because you KNOW I have seen those blue crawdads at PetCo too and wanted one...but ultimately decided against it, for now at least. Sure are pretty though.

Wow, that is one sad and forlorn betta! Would have broken my heart too. So glad you are going to nurse him back. I wonder what he will look like in a few months?

Nikolai's bubnlenest is so great. He looks so proud, peeking up.  

Flare looks so happy in his tank. Fins, fins everywhere! He lives up to his name.

Coffee with Chance.  That just makes me happy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> A much happier boy now. Off exploring and very fascinated with his bubble stone. I gave him Chance's bridge for good luck. Chance sat next to him for awhile while redoing tank. Breathing normally and has been staring at me working on computer. Leaning towards name Dakota.


Oh wow! He already looks so much better. Maybe he will be red? Dakota seems to be a good name for him. Glad to hear he is breathing better now.


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> A much happier boy now. Off exploring and very fascinated with his bubble stone. I gave him Chance's bridge for good luck. Chance sat next to him for awhile while redoing tank. Breathing normally and has been staring at me working on computer. Leaning towards name Dakota.


Wow, look at him coloring up already! I like the name Dakota, too.

I love the shrimpy look of the crayfish. I'd probably end up with one that ate my fish, too, so I haven't gotten any. I haven't even seen those blue ones at the pet store before! They had some new "amano shrimp" and "red cherrry shrimp" but I only saw ghost shrimp in that display.


----------



## MissLibby

I officially vote for Dakota!


----------



## themamaj

*Introducing Dakota!*

I agree Dakota perfect for him! My little Indian. I could sing that with my grandson. One little two little three little indians...Boy if we counted fish like Indians that would be a whole lot of indians  Happy boy greeted me from work today. Loves playing in his bubbles and tries to attack them to pop them. So funny. His fins are already looking healthier. Here are some pictures today. Glad I added him to the tribe!


----------



## themamaj

Miss Libby great website. Nice pictures and very good info.


----------



## Sadist

I had a horrible thought, but there's a chance that someone came and put him in a cup with another betta that ripped his fins up like that. Of course, that set him up for fin rot even after he was separated because it's impossible to keep ammonia down in such a small container. I'm so glad you found him and brought him home!


----------



## themamaj

Actually I think that is a real possibility with Dakota. He is not my first rescue found in that condition and the others had been abused. That's why I thought so urgent to give him a home. He is clamped and hiding today. He ate fine but very concerned about him. He ate a lot of brine shrimp last night so may have a tummy ache. Going out to look for bigger tank for him. Maybe I a blue bath with Epson salt later and see if that helps.


----------



## themamaj

A funny pix today. Nikolai sizing up my water bottle. What is this intruder on my tank he says..your going down! Hehe they notice everything


----------



## Sadist

Silly Nikolai!

I hope Dakota is okay. I think some meth bath might help him out even if he was still fine. If he doesn't make it, at least you gave him a few days of good home, good enough for him to color up and eat!


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness Walmart makes me so mad! I had to pick up some filters. Went over to see bettas and it looked like someone took handfuls of food and dumped i cups. All water awful! I always straighten display and put ones of great need in front so can be seen. Saw this poor boy. Worst case pop eye I have seen in person. I just had to walk away. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that's his eye? Poor guy.


----------



## themamaj

Yes it is his eye. Driving me crazy thinking about it because I know I can treat it. Actually have batch of Tetracycline mixed up right now. Neil and Sam have both been battling fin rot. I am not seeing improvement as I would like so I am going to treat them both and see if I get upper hand with it. Read about salt dips but not sure I am comfortable with that yet. Have had good success with Tetracycline before. More effort, but worth it. 

Dakota had a blue bath and seemed to be feeling better. Now just staying at top of tank all the time. I gave him a new silk plant which he seemed to like at first. Not sure what's going on with him. i feel like back working at hospital when frustrated at a case with a child not being able to tell me what's wrong. Nursing kids or nursing fish. Sometimes you see results quickly and other times just have to wait it out. Patience not my strong point. Have great desire to "fix it" now.


----------



## themamaj

Frustrating fish night. Went to change Hope's tank. Noticed she had been hovering at top too. Checked her water perameters and they were perfect. When got her in cup realized she was doing the swim bladder float. Ok no more brine shrimp for you guys. Gee! Everyone is stopped up. LOL poor baby is flopping to side soaking in her Epson Salts on the shelf. I went downstairs to get some daphnia for tonights feeding. Everyone is getting gi tracts cleaned out! My hubby just sat on couch and laughed at me fussing. He said "I am worried about the world being blown up and all you can think of is fish constipation". Somehow that was really funny to me!!!


----------



## themamaj

*Mama J Bubble Tip*

Just did your water change and now bubbles all over your tank wall driving you crazy?

What to do: a simple *drinking straw* does the trick. Hold top of the straw and drag it along the sides of the tank. Bubbles quickly dissipate, no dirty hands and it is disposable!


----------



## themamaj

*SIP Evelyn Hope*

About 11:30pm tonight I lost my sweet Hope very unexpectedly. Apparently something much more was going on with her. The more I watched her the more I knew something was not right. She was my special needs fish that was saved from unbelievable conditions. She was born with a spinal defect and had a smaller ventricle on one side always making her swim a little off, but she was feisty from the get go and full of personality. Her favorite thing was to rearrange furniture as I called it, moving her plants around in the tank to suit her liking. Though her time with me was not nearly enough, I hope she knew the love of a friend and a home. You will be missed...swim in peace my friend.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh so sorry! Hope!  She enjoyed her life, short as it was. 

The Walmart betta with popeye is just HEARTBREAKING. I wonder if popeye is like a throbbing pain. I felt so horrible when it happened to Hatzie (although not as extreme as that picture!) but at least it cleared up within 2 or 3 days. I guess because I started treating him as soon as it began. Poor bettas.


----------



## Sadist

I remember when you brought Hope home. She'll be missed.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks guys. On the positive side, Dakota is feeling much better and has been super active this am. I actually got to see his first flare today. I think he just needed a few days to settle in. He is quite the character! An Indian name could not be more appropriate. He is marching around the tank with that dorsal fin cocked straight up. He looks like a little Indian chief on the war path. So cute. Got some pictures I will post.


----------



## themamaj

Happy Thanksgiving from Dakota.


----------



## Sadist

What a cute little red beard!


----------



## BettaSplendid

My, my, my he has a GRUMPY face! I love it. The grumpier the betta, the bettER.


----------



## themamaj

*The Fish Family*

Here is a collage of all my betta buddies. Thought it would be nice to get them all in one picture. 

Names from first column down- (highlighted names they go by)

1-*Nikolai* David, *Alpine*,* Dandelion*, *Snowball*, *Neil* Diamond
2-*Avalanche*, *Melia* Faith, *Nimbus*, *Leo*narda, *Ben*jamin,* Millie* Grace
3-William *Dakota, Eli*, *Max*imus Prime, *Titus*
4*-Goliath, Blizzard, Sassafrass, Chance *Victory, *Bryant*, *Carly *Joy
5-*Flare*, *Sterling* Jeffrey, *Sam*uri, Sponge*bob*, *Levi

*Though not pictured my friends that SIP- Caleb, Crimson, and Hope

Thankful for each that have swam my way  :-D


----------



## themamaj

I pulled Melia's card between her and Dakota. She immediately darkened up and got major breeding stripes. Looks like little tiger. Rrrr. Poor Dakota he swam to glass and just looked at me "now what I do???" Love him he is still a juvenile. She is a feisty w o m a n


----------



## Sadist

Wow, look at her go!


----------



## themamaj

She even showed off her little beard. Very funny. I guess she wanted to impress boy next door.


----------



## MissLibby

So so sorry to hear about Hope. She was beautiful in her own special way. She had a wonderful life, even if it was shorter than expected. Swim in peace, Hope. 

On a happier note, Dakota is super cute! He has a cute little grumpy face, and he is looking so much better than when you first got him! He is adorable. :-D

Happy early Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## themamaj

MissLibby said:


> So so sorry to hear about Hope. She was beautiful in her own special way. She had a wonderful life, even if it was shorter than expected. Swim in peace, Hope.
> 
> On a happier note, Dakota is super cute! He has a cute little grumpy face, and he is looking so much better than when you first got him! He is adorable. :-D
> 
> Happy early Thanksgiving to you!


Thank you MissLibby!!


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> She even showed off her little beard. Very funny. I guess she wanted to impress boy next door.


I love the little girly beards.


----------



## themamaj

I am totally freaking out. I have been working on computer and walked by Leo's tank and NO FISH. I frantically start looking all over and found her about a foot from her tank against the wall. I startled her and she flopped. Her body was already starting to dry. I am guessing out about 40 min, but I don't know. I scooped her up and put her back in the tank. She would swim around a little but was very clamped and just floating at top. Carpet fuzz is stuck all over her. I turned off her filter and light. Seems to be perking up now and more active. She ate a couple of bites of food so I am going to think good sign. These fish are giving me complete heart attacks today. She has got to be a master escape artist! Around the filter is the only place she could get out and the opening between that and the lid is smaller than my little finger. You would have to jump with incredible accuracy. Unbelievable. I hope we both recover! Glad I was home when it happened or it would be a different outcome.


----------



## Sadist

Oh man, what's with the escape artist girls today?


----------



## themamaj

*the French Fry*

I need to be banned from pet stores. The bad thing is I do have to go get supplies and have to look of course when in there. Got some more filters and a few new silk plants. Spent a long time looking at the bettas. Almost came home with a female, but decided to go look at the guppies instead. They had cobra guppy females and some mixed colored guppy males. Was looking in the male tank and couldn't believe my eyes but there were fry in there!! I looked all over tried to find a female in there but they all looked male. I went and got the clerk and told her. Love her she didn't know what fry were. She said do you mean dead fish? NO babies. I showed her and she went and got two more people. Here we all stood looking at baby guppies lol. I thought there is no way they will do anything for them at the store so I asked if they would sell them to me. Uh I guess they said. Another guy and girl talked and they decided on 13 cents a piece. I'll take all of them. I thought I saw 5 but very hard to tell with reflections on the glass. They guy got me out 4. So cute couldn't hardly stand it. So off I go with baggie in hand with 4 little fry I nickname French Fries on the way home. I got in the car and thought oh my goodness what have I done? I know very little about guppies except what researched here lately. Now I have 4 little sets of eyes depending on me. Sadist why are you not on your computer...guppy crisis at hand I thought. Haha. I knew first big hurdle was to get them home. Of course, I picked a 35 degree evening to transport so crank that heater baby! Got home and got a call to get my daughter. Put them in fish room still in bag. Had room heat on 82 so I figured ok. When got back slowly acclimated them and finally released into 2.5 heated tank. I rigged a small filter with a sponge over intake and put a valve on it to slow flow. 3 of 4 seemed to be very active. One looks like might could be black at maturity, one maybe yellow, one still clear. I don't know if they are newborns. I saw one black and white fish hovering near heater in store. It could have been a female but couldn't get a good enough id with all the staff commotion. Yes I had to teach them what was male and female. I know I know bad to shop at lps, but figured worth the risk since fry and hopeful I could provide something pet store would not. One of the 3 was obviously a weaker one. I could tell that in tank as well as in bag. He never swam quite right and passed shortly after adding to new tank so down to 3 but rather it happen now than later. The other 3 seem to be doing well but can't get them to eat. Going to boil an egg and try that. Have tried daphnia and crushed flakes but wont accept either. So another adventure to begin at the J household. I'll post some pictures from my phone. So you guppy owners out there feel free to chime in and teach me guppy 101


----------



## themamaj

2 of fry in store


----------



## themamaj

*3 Muscateers*

Fry in tank. So tiny!


----------



## themamaj

Leo doing great after her eventful day


----------



## themamaj

Tried egg no deal. Sure hope they will eat in am. I saw something on one website that said babies need to eat min of 4 times a day. Have to work tom so will try first thing. Rooting for these guys. The darker one seems to be the biggest. I'll try to get some better pictures. Excited to have experience to raise fry. I guess this will be the test to see if I want to breed too. Hoping these 3 survived and with any luck at least one boy and one girl. Didn't get to see the birth but proud new mama anyway. Aww and adopted fish mama just like real life


----------



## Sadist

Sorry, I was in bed already! I almost never get on forums once the family is home, too. 

Keep trying with the food! I never saw mine eat the first few days, but they must have. I think they ate the particles off of the java moss tangle I had in the breeder net.


----------



## BettaSplendid

The fish family collage is great! Good to see all of them together.

SO GLAD LEO is alright! Shew! Simeon is still working on her nest.

Guppy.fry?! I have no advice. Oh, oh I hope they eat soon. Maybe they were born and then someone bought Mama and that is why you didn't see a female?


----------



## themamaj

I think you are right on female. All 3 doing fine this am. Two of them ate tiny piece egg. Not sure about 3rd. Leaving tank bare for now. Better to add plants or not?


----------



## Sadist

Some plants anchored to a rock or floating would give them more micro things to graze on between feedings.

Also, the egg yolk has to be thrown out after 3 days. I use frozen Omega One Community Formula, but I've seen Hikari First bites recommended, too. Someone else also found a frozen carnivore food similar to the community formula I use.


----------



## themamaj

Good to know thanks


----------



## themamaj

Loving Thanksgiving Feast day at our parents day out. Fun seeing all kids dressed as pilgrims and Indians


----------



## Sadist

That's so cute!


----------



## themamaj

Fry update. Here are a few pictures I got with my good camera. Starting to eat just a little egg yolk and maybe few bites crushed flakes. Hope each day they will get stronger and have greater chance survival. Definitely cuties!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

They certainly are sweethearts. Initially I thought I would get guppies and just let them and the bettas eat the fry to control the population...then I saw how CUTE they are and now way...glad I got all males. Nobody that cute is getting eaten. LOL. 
Well, they are eating some eggs and flakes. That is very good. They must be settling in now.


----------



## themamaj

3 Musketeers down to the Dynamic Duo or Thing 1 and Thing 2. Lost anothe fry this am. He was the one in the picture that just laid on bottom. Watched him last night and he could only swim half way up so somewhat expected. It is a bit discouraging though. Certainly one advantage to having a large group of fry would be that you have a greater chance of getting a good number to adulthood. These two are both very active, eating and swimming a lot. I hope they are the strongest and have a good chance. I did a vacuum this am to get the uneaten food off the bottom and replaced with new water what I took out. They seem to have tolerated it fine. I really hope both live because they do seem to be very social and swim together. 

Off to spend the day with my daughter. We are going to get mani/pedis after lunch and then going shopping. That is my gift to her for her birthday. She gets to go to the mall pick out clothes and I follow her around with my debit card lol! Don't worry she gets a budget. She is a good shopper and looks for good deals. It takes the stress of shopping off me because she gets what she likes in the size that fits. More than anything, I think we both just have fun having a "girls day"


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! I took mine shopping, too, but we just bought pajamas, gloves, stickers, and a snack-sized doritoes.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Awesome! I took mine shopping, too, but we just bought pajamas, gloves, stickers, and a snack-sized doritoes.


How old are your kids?


----------



## Sadist

I just have a 5 year old.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I just have a 5 year old.


Awesome! My grandson will be 5 in Feb. I love that age. They are so sweet.


----------



## Sadist

She is a sweety. I wish she could stay little forever!


----------



## themamaj

It goes way to quick.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I just worked my way through your journal over the last couple of days. What a whirlwind of a journey! I loved seeing how each beautiful and unique betta became part of your fish family, and I was so sad to see the losses you've suffered. I'm rooting for your two little guppies! I hope you and yours have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you LadyNightraven! That always makes my day to know people are reading the journal so thank you for taking the time to read 

Day 4 into my 2 guppy babies. The more yellow tinged one is a pig. He eats everything he sees and is super active. Makes me dizzy trying to watch him swim he moves so fast. The darker one has started the bottom sitting the other 2 did. He is still swimming around some but then stays on the bottom a lot. I can't tell if he is eating but not much if he is. I'm concerned he may not make it, but trying to stay hopeful. It is a concern for the stronger one though that I don't know how he would do alone since they are social. When he gets a little bigger I might get some guppy males to go with him. 

Thankful for all my betta buddies and thankful to each of you that have share the journey with me. Hope everyone has a blessed and Happy Thanksgiving! Off
to gobble gobble some turkey


----------



## LadyNightraven

Schmoo on the forums here has a male guppy named Phillip that she raised from a tiny fry to a beautiful adult. He was a singleton produced by one of the guppy girls she had at the time. She may have some tips on how to keep your babies happy and growing.


----------



## Sadist

If you need any extra fry, mine are doing really well.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> If you need any extra fry, mine are doing really well.


Thanks Sadist. I may take you up on that. Both of them are swimming this am and eating. The dark one did eat a little and is more active than yesterday. The bigger of the two eats like a horse so I think he will do ok if he continues to grow and develop like he should.


----------



## themamaj

LadyNightraven said:


> Schmoo on the forums here has a male guppy named Phillip that she raised from a tiny fry to a beautiful adult. He was a singleton produced by one of the guppy girls she had at the time. She may have some tips on how to keep your babies happy and growing.


Thanks! I may try to look her up and see if she has any addition advice.


----------



## themamaj

A new fun tradition for us. We got to go to a local tree farm and cut our own tree. Such a fun thing to do. Here is a picture of me and my best little buddy with our perfect tree


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## themamaj

Have looked all am on the web to see if any good cyber deals. Did order a few things from Amazon but don't think prices much better than normal. PetSmart and Petco have big advertisements but again when go to look not the wow I was looking for. If anyone sees any great deals pass them along.


----------



## BettaSplendid

What a sweet picture! That is so lovely.


----------



## themamaj

Some pretty fish I saw today when out and about.


----------



## Sadist

I love that little snakeskin guy at the end!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> What a sweet picture! That is so lovely.


Thank you BettaSplendid! I sure adore that little boy!


----------



## themamaj

Trying to get caught up on water changes from holiday. Avalanche got an early present of an igloo. It is so cute but I had to sand the fool out of the edges to make it betta safe. They are so funny when you add something new. He creeped around it finally getting nerve to go in. Then he would come out and look at it. He went back in and popped out the top. Looked like one of those jack in the box toys! 

The beauty of having similar tanks is that I can move everyone around without changing cords. Since Melia has had tiger stripes for a cute man, I moved her next to Avalanche. I changed out her plant and added a rock accent piece. It looks good with her blue color. She charged around tank and looked at Avalanche but oddly enough didn't stripe as bold as she did for Dakota. I guess she likes younger men lolol! 

Sterling got his rocks changed to white and a rock tunnel added for new interest. He looks really good with the white. It really makes his grey and burgundy colors pop. I put him next to Dakota and they are having fun flaring at each other. 

Leo update: She continues to do really well from her jump the other day. Hopefully she has learned a valuable lesson that the tank is not always greener on the other side  She has two more doses of tetracycline to go. Her fins developed some rot after being out plus i figured a good idea since molting her slime coat. I have heard that is common after time out of water. She has earned a new nickname of fuzz ball. One from being covered in carpet fuzz and too looks a little ragged with old slime coat sheading. She is quite the character and now sits directly next to me where I can see her at all times! 

Neil and Sam are finishing their last dose of meds. They are my bad boy biters. They had also developed some fin rot, but have responded very well to the round of meds just like Leo. All three have showed new fin growth which is great. Now if Neil and Sam will behave and be good boys they can have beautiful fins again...Better watch out Santa is watching haha.

Dakota's fins are really coming in nicely now. I am wondering if he is a delta tail. Be interesting to see. Such a sweet boy. So glad I got him!

Guppies are doing well. All my other guys and girls doing great. So now that I procrastinated while nets sterilizing, back to water changes


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> I love that little snakeskin guy at the end!


Yeah! He looks like a giraffe.  Very, very cute.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aww, I loved the story of Avalanche's new toy! Fitting that he got an igloo. They were sold out of igloos at my Petsmart today, and had one gingerbread house left. It is tempting too. I was surprised at the sharp edges though! That one would need a LOT of sanding too. It would be cute to pack fish toys away with the "normal" Christmas decorations. LOL. I wish there had been Thanksgiving decorations though.


----------



## themamaj

Little turkey or indian teepee would have been cute. I thought that last guppy was a real beauty! I just loved his pattern. 

Crazy day at work today. Our elevator went out. Kids play on 3rd floor in big playroom when weather yucky. Babies were strolling in hallway upstairs. We had to carry each of them down and then carry the strollers. Each of our other classes kids had to be escorted up the stairs two by two. Probably appropriate seeing the volume of rain today!! We would have one staff member stay down on 1st floor while others walked up. Another staff stayed on 3rd floor. I bet I went up and down those 3 flights at least 12 or more times. Thighs of steel!!! lol Actually kids thought it was a great adventure. When it was my turn to keep the downstairs group, I had them all sitting on the window seal waiting. They each would tell me how they thought they could "fix" the elevator. From tools to trucks to glue it was too funny. Only one little girl cried at a different routine. Pretty good with 105 kids. The elevator guy did come as last class came down. I bet there were some good stories told tonight by the kids. One mother told me leaving she asked her child what they did today... "oh we walked the stairs". I bet they wonder what we do all day haha.


----------



## themamaj

The lone guppy. Down to one fry now. Finally got some java moss and duckweed. Did good vacuum and water change. Tried him on some Formula One frozen food. Ate a little but it sank quickly and he didn't see it. Seems to always eat the flakes crushed. Funny one little guy in big tank w own filter, heater and light. Now big scoop of moss. I think Nimbus is jealous. Here are a few pix. If look closely at tank he's in middle.


----------



## Sadist

Poor little guy all alone! I wish I had waited to genderize mine. I could have driven some buddies halfway to you while they were in a jar.


----------



## themamaj

Aww. Thanks. Does his development look ok from what u can tell?


----------



## Sadist

I think so. I recall them being fully fined at birth and growing a bunch every day for the first week. I was also able to feed them like a newborn human when I was home.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Awwww. How big does he need to get before you can add some adult gups for company? I hope this one makes it. The strongest one of the batch! I love the look of that moss.


----------



## themamaj

Don't know a particular age ok to put with adults. Sadist might know? It has to be bigger than a mouth though lol. Where did you get your adult guppies at? Thank you on the moss. Actually with all the plants I have bought, it is the first java moss. I tried a different type of mystery moss at one point that didn't do very well. I didn't think I would like the look of the java as well, but actually really love it. I have an order put in from Russell on the site to get some cholla wood. I think the moss would look great with that and probably attach to it. May try to get another scoop at some point. 

My cat, Oreo, is about to learn about life outside today. She will not leave poor Neil alone pawing at his tank. I have no idea why she is so interested in the fish all of a sudden. Bad bad kitty!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I do not have java moss either! Definitely will whenever I get shrimp. Well my guppies came from 2 different fish stores in 2 different towns. The second store was much nicer (fintastic!) so I am only shopping there for fish (other than bettas). Very clean and well lit and organized and the owners walk around with you and give lots of attention and are very "available". I get ignored in the other store which is dark and dusty and everything is disorganized...they also sell wine cups as betta bowls. Not going back.


----------



## themamaj

Our main aquarium store in town is very nice like that but they are not great fans of bettas unfortunately. I have gotten several bettas from them though that are all very good health so considering getting guppies from them but petcos are so much prettier. I have been in a couple of pet stores like you described. I about go unleashed when see bettas in plants and bettas in cups the size of those dixie cups. 

I saw some very colorful shrimp yesterday when got moss. Interesting little guys. I'm afraid my guys would have them for lunch though.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I think that bettas get over looked by "serious" fish enthusiasts. Some of the biggest fish youtube channels never mention them...sad. I think they are fantastic! Obviously. LOL. And even at Fintastic, the good fish store, the bettas seem to be an after thought...just there on the shelf. It makes me wonder why several guppy breeder boxes can't be put in a normal fish tank and the bettas go into those individual boxes. At least they would have filtered warm water. It would be a cheap alternative to some of those very nice betta setups. I feel like bettas do not get any respect. Because they "can" survive in little cups. Sad and miserable little cups...

Oh man...those colorful shrimp. How could I resist? I am planning on getting ghost shrimpies and seeing how it goes (with the guppies and maybe Zadok). The guppies ignore the waterbugs and do not even try to eat the fruit flies.


----------



## themamaj

Fintastic. What a cool name for store. I agree on bettas. Part like you say being able to survive in cups, plus being inexpensive and seen as a "starter" fish for kids. I wish everyone could see what we see.. From how much work and concern that can go into raising a baby betta or guppy fry makes me have great respect for betta breeders!

Here are some colorful shrimp I saw the other day.


----------



## themamaj

*Just chilling*

Avalanche having fun with igloo. He is matchy lol


----------



## themamaj

Goliath just a little excited tonight about brine shrimp. I put extra in for catfish. He was all over the tank like "Woo Hoo it's like all you can eat shrimp night at Red Lobster".


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> Fintastic. What a cool name for store. I agree on bettas. Part like you say being able to survive in cups, plus being inexpensive and seen as a "starter" fish for kids. I wish everyone could see what we see.. From how much work and concern that can go into raising a baby betta or guppy fry makes me have great respect for betta breeders!
> 
> Here are some colorful shrimp I saw the other day.


I've been told that having multiple colors like that together will make them breed back to wild colors. They're very pretty, but it's supposedly better to have all one color in a tank so they don't breed back to a drab color. I'm not sure if someone wrote it to me or if I read it on a site, so I'm not sure if it's fact or not.

I was told that guppy fry can be with adult fish when they no longer fit in the mouth (and therefore are no longer considered food). There must have been 10-20 in the male tank at the store, though. The last time I'd gone, there had been one that was big enough to have his colors all in, so I guess one or two will survive out of a litter if left alone with the adults.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I read that too, about the wild coloring. All those little blue shrimp would have gone home with me...those yellow ones are mighty nice too. What were the price on them? Did you notice?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Avalanche looks great with that igloo. He could get away with it year 'round.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist are your fry big enough to go with adults


----------



## Sadist

I think they might be able to go in with adults. I couldn't keep the adult fish alive very long.


----------



## themamaj

*Ornament Day*

Today was Ornament Day at our preschool. Our kids make ornaments and we do a special lighting of the Christmas tree. My dear friend and coworker made this for me knowing how special snowmen are! Not only do I love it because snowmen make me smile thinking of my sweet Nathan but extra smiles because I have a fish named Blizzard! Going to hang it on his tank. How perfect


----------



## themamaj

*Dakota progression*

Look at that fin growth! Really pleased how Dakota is progressing. First two at homecoming. Last three now.


----------



## Carlos Vicente

What a difference, she is definitely happy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

OH YEAH! Way to grow, Dakota! He is really looking good. You saved him.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, look at that gorgeous, red beard! He is really coming along. I wish I had room for a rescue.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Carlos! It is always fun to see before and after pictures. I have just had Dakota since Nov 18th. It is pretty amazing how much he has changed just in that short amount of time. I can't wait to see him when his fins are fully grown out.


----------



## themamaj

*Fish Friday*

Having a Fish Friday. Of course about every day is a fish day around here 

Little Gup Gup swims like lightening! I had no idea those guys could be so energetic! He makes me dizzy watching him speed around the tank. I did a vacuum and water change for him. Starting to get a hint of black to his fins. There were some black and white adults in the tank I found him in so very possible one was the parent. I have been feeding him egg yolk, daphnia, and tropical flakes ground up. I tried a formula one frozen food that our specialty store recommended for fry. He has eaten a little of that but really seems to prefer the flakes over anything which is strange to me. As long as he is doing well, I don't mind but still trying to alternate foods as much as he will accept the variety.

Love/Hate of plants today. Fed up with one of my stem plants and pulled all of it in Bryant and Goliath's tank. Can't remember name, but it started out well and then turned brown and yucky looking. I did a major reorganization on Goliath's plants. Things looked too crowded and wanted to move a few plants around to balance the heights better. If I can get his water to clear up, I will post a picture and see what you think. I replanted some of the new grass baby plants so have all of those on one side and moved the brazilian pennywort to opposite side since it has take off again. The crypt, baby tears and sword plant all together now. I hope the crypt will behave. They tend to get angry with any movement in tank. Catfish are delighted with extra swim space! They have been super active since I moved things around. It is always crazy trying to vacuum that tank. Catfish want to be right where you need to vacuum. Drives me crazy! Trying to watch all of them while vacuuming and Goliath swims up right next to me and brushed against my hand. It scared me to death. I screamed like a little girl. Like I wouldn't expect a fish in there????? Kept trying to pull the debris forward so I could see what I was doing and kept scooping up the snail. I'm sure it would have been a good comedy act to watch.

Bryant also got some plants moved around. I added a new sponge filter to his tank. He gets very grumpy on too much filter flow and the one I had was a hang on the back. With the tank being on the bookshelf now I could not get to it to change filters very well. Bryant seems much happier with the sponge filter and loves to investigate the bubbles. Of course, you move a filter and then the plants dont line up right. Ugg. Finally back together. My husband will wonder what I have done all day on my day off. The house is a wreck from me working more this week, but the TANKS look good!  haha I guess something only a fish lover would appreciate. 

Blizzard on the 3rd dose of his med. Did a big water change for him so could add another dose. 5 gallon tanks SO MUCH easier to dose meds in! Leo needs another dose as well. I think I will be very glad when they finish this weekend!!! 

So that's my day so far. Hope you all have had a good one!


----------



## themamaj

*It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas*

A little decorating today. Bryant and Blizzard were flaring at their decor. Too funny


----------



## themamaj

Guppy was swimming in super speed last night. I noticed swimming in circles which I thought was weird. This am he was bottom sitting and didn't eat. Knew not good. He died shorty after. Sigh. Made it 14 days. I'm sure longer than if left them in pet store but still frustrating. Glad I have had the learning experience. Have asked my dad for another 10 gallon and new sponge filters for xmas. May try to start with my own pair that is healthy from the beginning and hopefully that will give the fry a better start and greater chance of survival. 

On happier note, my daughter and I have tickets to the Nutcracker Ballet tonight. I danced for many years and then went back on pointe for a few years until turned 30. My daughter took 8 years of dance before gymnastics took up all her time. We both love the ballet and have great appreciation for it. Excited to have a special evening with her!


----------



## themamaj

*Alpine*

Alpine is my photo submission of the month. Trying to take pictures that are sharp as well as artistic. It sure is hard to get a good one with these wiggly boys!


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about the baby fish, but I'm super happy that you get to do something fun with your girl! I think it's funny that your fishy boys were flaring at their decorations.

What an awesome photo of Alpine!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aww, SIP baby gup-gup.  

I would love to go to the ballet with my daughter. Maybe next Christmas! By then she will be almost 7 and would likely get really into it.

That Alpine picture looks AMAZING. The shiny colorful scales..!

I loved the decorated tanks.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Waiting for show to start so looking through souvenirs. Got my daughter one of the pointe shoes worn by the Sugar Plum Fairy. They autographed it and put these little jewels on it. Very neat keepsake. I found a beautiful snowflake nutcracker.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## themamaj

From our special night at the ballet. Made me feel good when daughter said Mom can we do this every year.


----------



## Sadist

That is so sweet!


----------



## Betta44

Great pic of Alpine!

That snowman ornament is darling. I'll have to keep that in mind as a future gift.

My girls love "The Nutcracker" as well. It's a great tradition/event.

Merry Christmas! I love how you have decorated around their tanks. They are loved fish!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Betta44! How old are your girls?


----------



## themamaj

*Back to the Bettas*

Well you know my desk had this sad little hole and I had an empty tank with the last of my guppy babies passing on. That little tank just needed a baby! 

I had to run some errands today and decided to go look in several pet stores. Our town has two Petcos. One is about 45 min away and the other is about 30 min. I had to go out by the further one to pick up some things for work tom. Oh bad bad Petco today. I pulled two dead ones off the shelf and saw two more with obvious columnaris! Awful. I presented the demised ones to the staff, but didn't even have the energy to fuss on the other. Very disappointed. Usually they have healthy bettas but NOT today. 

My next stop was Petsmart. We also have two of these in our town. Yes bad many pet stores. This one had a very nice guppy selection and they all look pretty well maintained. Bettas were ok but not best condition. What frustrated me there was they had moved some of the bettas by the front door. It was mid 50s today but a good breeze and cool by my standard. The door opening continuously had a significant draft. I had on long sleeves and a polar fleece vest and I was cold in the store. I had so much empathy for the fish! They had a couple of pretty ones, but not "the" one. 

Third stop was closer Petco. I have to say I am really sort of embarrassed to go in there sometimes because I frequent it so often. Anyway, they are typically very good with their water changes and fish are usually in good condition. I have bought several bettas from them and have been eyeing their beautiful guppies. Monday must be water change day there because everyone's water needed an update but not too bad. They only had three babies. One really stood out to me. He was so cute and had a blue tint to him. He gave me those eyes and made silly faces at me. I knew he was the one


----------



## themamaj

*Timothy Andrew...aka Tiny Tim*

Sometimes you just know the name from the start. It was like that today. I had Timothy named before I even got down the road. The name Timothy means honoring God. Andrew means manly. Please tell me you don't see ovaries on this fish!!! Actually, the fins are too long so I think we are ok but it wouldn't be the first surprise around here. I thought perfect too because here we are at Christmas. Certainly a reminder to me, that my life needs to honor God every day. It is hard some days and I fail a lot. In the famous Scrooge movie Mr Scrooge finds out what a mess his life could be if he made different choices. He, of course, chooses to help Tiny Tim and his family. My Tim is obviously tiny, but hopefully as I name each of my fish after Biblical characters it reminds me of what my focus needs to be. Again on my middle names but I liked Andrew in honor of Andy Stanley (Charles Stanley's son). Both pastors that God has used in great ways and I have learned a lot from. 

Now that you know the story behind the name. Here is *Timothy Andrew* aka tiny Tim (at least for the moment). He is a sweet boy. Already bringing many smiles, but he is very timid and stresses easily. I acclimated him as I do all my fish. When time to release him, I netted him into the tank. The fish up and fainted on me! No joke. I thought SERIOUSLY? He keeled over and sank to the bottom. I would have really worried but saw him breathing fine and I knew the water temp and everything ok. I tapped him gently with the edge of net and he snapped out of it. It took him a little while to adjust but now he is fine and exploring. His confidence is building and he has been playing in the java moss like a jungle gym and trying to eat it. He looks so tiny in this 2.5 gallon. Never a dull moment around here. Pouters, jumpers, fainters.... lol Merry Christmas and God bless us every one! (a little tiny Tim line for you )


----------



## themamaj

*Loosing my marbles*

Ever have that moment where you walk by a tank and it stops you dead in your tracks? I did that with Nikolai the other night. I was like wait, what, I know those spots weren't that dark earlier! Love to see the unpredictability of the marble gene coming out. Nikolai is getting some dark blue spots. They seem to come out more with every water change. Here are a few pix. He is a turbo fast swimmer so hard to catch him in a picture.


----------



## themamaj

*Update Planted Tank*

Here is picture of Goliath's tank after trim and plants moved


----------



## themamaj

*Look out Bing Crosby... new song lyrics*

We have all heard the song "White Christmas". Obviously I am procrastinating some house work so decided to write some new lyrics. What do you think? Could be new hit???? 

I'm dreaming of a power generator...where the tank lights all stay on
Where the fish are cozy, and cats are nosey and I don't have to worry of the snow....


----------



## themamaj

*Listen to your fish*

As a mom, you are taught to listen to your kids. After all, you know them best and will be the first to pick up on something not quite right. As a pediatric nurse, I was trained to not only assess the child but listen to the parent. They could proved great insight in helping diagnose a problem. So as a fish owner, we know each of our guys/gals personalities the best. We can tell when something has changed or not quite right. Sometimes, however, our fish tell us we need to listen to them.

Chance had been hanging by his filter intake a lot. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why he had such a sudden interest in sticking his nose almost right into the flow valve. He would swim around like normal, but then would come and stay right in that corner next to me. He doesn't like a lot of water flow, so that was very strange. I got to looking last night and it looked like his flow was plugged up. I took the lid off and started taking it apart to see what was blocking it. Chance came up next to me and bit at my hand. I thought what are you doing? I think he was trying to make sure I knew I was on the right tract to fixing the problem. Well it turns out my fish is smarter than me! He had been trying to tell me all along that his filter was not right. I took the entire tank apart at about 1am last night. Sure enough, the whole filter mechanism was jammed with dirt and debris from the planted tank. I had to really clean to get it all back working good again. I noticed seeing some sulfur bubbles in his tank too. I decided I had enough of this particular dirt I had used. I dumped the whole thing and he is back to gravel and plants. Poor guy, his water quality was probably deteriorating because the filter was jammed. So lesson learned. He was trying to tell me the whole time. Chance is back to happy self, but still swims to filter occasionally to check my work. Glad you keep me in line Chance. Love that guy!!


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what a cutie! Petco babies thread might help you genderize him.

Oops, once again I wasn't on the last page when I replied. I love your new Tiny Tim! I also love the marble's dots coming in. 

Funny about the filter, too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Ever have that moment where you walk by a tank and it stops you dead in your tracks? I did that with Nikolai the other night. I was like wait, what, I know those spots weren't that dark earlier! Love to see the unpredictability of the marble gene coming out. Nikolai is getting some dark blue spots. They seem to come out more with every water change. Here are a few pix. He is a turbo fast swimmer so hard to catch him in a picture.


Umm, yes! I think you're on to something here. I noticed Zadok would noticably change color/marble whenever I moved him to a new tank. ! I thought maybe I was just crazy or imagining things...but you notice it too, with new water. Hmm!

And TINY TIM IS ADORABLE! Was this a betta marked as a baby?


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. Yes read an interesting article on the marble gene. Marble is a jumping gene called transposon. Transposon is a segment on the DNA that has the ability to jump to another location. As it attaches to different color pigment it can cause color loss or gain. Things like a change in water parameters can set a color in motion. Sometimes it is gradual as I am seeing in the case of Snowball and Nikolai or quick like Alpine. I have always thought it fascinating due to the unpredictability. The draw back, of course, is sometimes a color you like changes. The neat thing is they may change again. When I first got Snowball he was solid white with a pie bald face. One day he suddenly developed a black spot. Over a few months the black is taking over and some red coming out. There were no indication of those colors when got him. The pie bald is a marble gene. Not unusual to see a pie bald and white together. Some marbles like Nikolai have some indication but others not as much. Fish with dragon scales typically blue over time. Have seen that in at least three of my fish. Always very interesting. Here is Snowball's change. The first picture, the spot is developing.


----------



## themamaj

Baby Timothy LOVES frozen daphnia! His color is turning more blue and boy can he swim fast for good food. Now patrolling front of tank. I think he quickly learned who the food source is  I always have a sigh of relief when I see them settling in. If he eats every day like he did tonight, Tiny Tim wont be tiny very long! If I get him in the right light, he really looks blue maybe with red tint to fins. Excited to watch him change and grow!


----------



## themamaj

Miss Sassafrass tonight. Boy is she eggy! She may be singing all I want for Christmas is you to Avalanche. Lol


----------



## themamaj

Another dramatic changer. Eli and his dragon scales have turned dark blue.


----------



## themamaj

Sorry, I forgot to answer your question BettaSplendid. Timothy was a Petco baby boy. Lilnaugrim told me in my Petco baby post that he could definitely be a faker with his "fainting" episode. She said that fish can play dead if they sense they are in danger. In my case, I did have to chase him a bit to net him, so I'm sure he sensed danger in his mind. Sometimes it works for them and sometimes doesn't. I didn't buy it, but funny to know I have one that likes to give award winning performances! haha


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Aww, what a cutie! Petco babies thread might help you genderize him.
> 
> Oops, once again I wasn't on the last page when I replied. I love your new Tiny Tim! I also love the marble's dots coming in.
> 
> Funny about the filter, too.


Hey Sadist, I was right. It's a BOY!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Snowball looks like an orchid or iris flower! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I'm in love with Eli! What gorgeous coloring!


----------



## themamaj

He has really grown too. Got a few cute pix last night of Dakota, Carly, and Titus. Titus is all fins!


----------



## Sadist

Oh man, am I jealous about your black crowntail! He even has speckles on his fins.

I love how well Dakota is healing up! I honestly thought he wouldn't make it when I saw the pictures of him in the cup when you first brought him home. What a trooper.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I love Titus spots. Can you believe he was a Walmart rescue? Caught a good one of Flare today. Everyone had daphnia this am and boy does it energize them. Even after 2 cups of coffee I am still not energized lol


----------



## themamaj

A very Merry Christmas from the MamaJ and friends!


----------



## Sadist

Haha!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Titus is awesome! I am a suckerfish for speckles on fins too.

That Christmas picture is FANTASTIC! Is it okay that I saved it? You should print it out and have it in your fish room this month. It is so funny. 

Maybe daphnia would energize you? I never did mistakenly drink the larva but who knows...

Eta- I can't get over that Christmas picture. ROFLOL. From the peppermint colored fish to the pouty lip one and all the "you betta not"'s.....ahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Titus is awesome! I am a suckerfish for speckles on fins too.
> 
> That Christmas picture is FANTASTIC! Is it okay that I saved it? You should print it out and have it in your fish room this month. It is so funny.
> 
> Maybe daphnia would energize you? I never did mistakenly drink the larva but who knows...
> 
> Eta- I can't get over that Christmas picture. ROFLOL. From the peppermint colored fish to the pouty lip one and all the "you betta not"'s.....ahahahahahahahahaha!


So glad you liked it! Absolutely, save it, print it  Honored that you would. I put it on my facebook page. My daughter was so embarrased..my mom the crazy fish lady haha. I need to print it as well. I sent it to my dad and he laughed his head off. He and I have very much the same sense of humor, plus he is a fish and plant guy. Knew I got good genes from somewhere. I actually found little felt stockings at Hobby Lobby last night in the craft section. They are like an inch long with little snowflakes on them. I bought 2 packs so every tank has a stocking hung. So funny, every fish went over and investigated it and keep checking it. In hopefully some spare time, I want to work on a fish version of the Twas The Night Before Christmas. So stay tuned...


----------



## themamaj

I actually have gotten a lot of housework done today on my day off, but in between when I have gotten to sit down for a bit. I have just really enjoyed my fish today. That just sounds so crazy but I just could spend hours watching them, studying them, or photographing them. Each one is just a delight. I love days when I feed frozen food, because i spend time at each tank essentially hand feeding them with food on toothpick and observing them. I love every fin, every pouted little face and all the silly antics that just brighten my day. My other fun thing is writing and sharing about them so thank you so much for sharing the journey with me.


----------



## themamaj

Woke up this am and Goliath not right. Hiding and lethargic. Immediately check water parameters. Amonia up to .25 and nitrite .5. Did emergency water change and added prime. He just had a water change a few days ago. Have never had water spike suddenly like that. He immediately got more active but his belly is bloated. So hope it is too much catfish food and not dropsy starting. Of all the days had to be at work.


----------



## Sadist

I hope the water change helps him out!


----------



## themamaj

Goliath seemed better after work. I haven't been home this evening really until tonight. He is swimming around and more himself. He ate his pellets fine and has prodded the catfish around so good signs. Belly looks some better. He is super bad about overeating but hard when need to feed the catfish and make sure they get enough. Who knows what he has stashed somewhere! I still can't figure why my water spiked like that. The only idea I have is that my mystery snail has grown by leaps and bounds. He is like a small golf ball. I had no idea they would get so big. Maybe my bioload is getting to high. I may move snail to Nikolai's tank since he is alone and just leave Goliath with the catfish. The other thing I noticed is I have had a surge in baby pond snails. Ugg. They must have come from one of the grass plants I added. Does anyone have an assassin snail? Do they eat these pesky snails?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Glad your boy is doing better. WOW THAT IS A BIG SNAIL. I think I am secretly afraid of snails. Ssshhhhh... And that is a whopper. And guess what? Guuuuueess what hatched out by the gazillions from the hyacinth? Ah hem. Pond snails!

I did see an assassin snail at the LFS. I was like, "well I don't need you, thankfully..." come home and see snails in almost every tank.


:/


----------



## Sadist

I've read that assassin snails eat pond snails. Mine hasn't arrived yet.

I'm betting all the snails caused the spike.


----------



## themamaj

Think I am going to head out and get a couple of assassin snails before it gets totally out of control. I moved Johnny the mystery snail to Nikolai's tank. He attacked it about a dozen times and then got bored and moved on. Goliath back to stashing. I saw a pile of shrimp pellets under the sword plant again. He is such a goof ball. Likes to get under the spray bar and hang out too like he is showering. Oh Goliath what would I do without your silly antics each day! Very relieved he is feeling better.


----------



## themamaj

Playing with my photo editor today. Here is Timothy in the snow. Lol


----------



## Sadist

Aww, such a tiny little guy!

Funny about Goliath taking a shower in the spray bar.


----------



## themamaj

No assassin snail at aquarium but had VIP sale on cherry shrimp! Came home w 4 little cuties. Unfortunately one didn't make ride home. I called them and they said they would credit me. Put 3 in Bryant's tank. Not sure if Bryant ate one but only 2 I've found. What is it about laid back easy going betta that turns into ninja hunter in seconds. Lol These two are super fast so think they will be ok. I really like them. So cute.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ooooooooh precious! Shrimp are very entertaining.


----------



## themamaj

*Nikolai tank reworked*

I got fed up with dirty white sand and the dirt giving off sulfur bubbles so ditched the whole tank and reworked it tonight. I decided to try EcoComplete. Though pricey, I like the look of it and the no rinse option was a big selling point. There was very little water cloud when adding water. It is pretty funny at this point I can whip together a 10 gallon planted in no time. I guess you learn tricks of the trade pretty quick when you do it over and over. I will probably tweak it a little when my wood comes in, but pleased with overall look. I'll have to see how I like it related to plant growth. Nikolai had a complete nervous breakdown on me. He was a challenge and a half to net. Poor guy had to wait, not so patiently I might add, in a 1 gallon with plants while I reworked his tank. Once I got him back in, he was happy as a lark. Actually Johnny the snail even stands out now.


----------



## themamaj

*Ghosties*

Ran back to the Aquarium store with my grandson to return my demised cherry shrimp. Pretty funny, had to keep him on ice until could return. We got another cherry shrimp to replace that one and they had a very good deal on their ghost shrimp so decided to try some of those as well. Here is one of the little guys hiding out. My grandson wanted to name two of them Shaggy and Scooby. He looks more like "the Phantom" hiding under the spider wood!


----------



## Sadist

I love my ghost shrimp! They're so bold. I like Nikolai and Johnny's new set up, too.


----------



## themamaj

How many shrimp do you have?


----------



## Sadist

I have 5 right now. Last week, when I was scrubbing extra algae from the tank, they came out and investigated. I put a leaf in there today, and they're all over it.


----------



## themamaj

*Shrimp*

I picked up 12 ghost shrimp yesterday while exchanging my cherry shrimp. They sell them 12 for $3 as feeder shrimp so I thought I would give them a try to see if they could camouflage better and be more tolerated by the bettas. It has been very interesting to see each of my guys personalities emerge as I have added anything new to tank. 

Bryant, who I thought was super laid back, turned into ninja warrior with cherry shrimp. He took out another one over night. I still have one remaining that has seem to do better in finding stealth like hiding places. I added some ghost shrimp as well to see if they faired better. He doesn't see them as well so I have not seen any losses. They have found that under the sponge filter is a great hiding place that Bryant can't get to. I have tons of plants, moss, and a bridge so I would think there would be ample places to get away. Because they are so camouflaged, they seem to not worry about being in the open more. Cute to see them put their little arms up in air.

Blizzard had a few added to his tank. I expected he would react like Bryant, but he has been the opposite. He is scared of the shrimp. Pretty funny big fish and little shrimp running the show. Blizzard likes to watch them and will follow them around but if he gets too close, the shrimp wave their little arms and Blizzard retreats. Quite the sight to see. All the shrimp are pretty bold and out and about, but then they will go hide under the driftwood. I did see a shrimp fight last night over a shrimp pellet. I had done some reading this am and read how there is a pecking order with shrimp. The big ones eat first! I saw that in action. Who dares to take my food pellet??? ha

Chance was the other lucky guy with shrimp. Boy there is nothing wrong with his eyesight! He went into defender mode immediately. He stalked one of the shrimp and coaxed it out of it's hiding place. The next thing I knew Chance had the whole thing in his mouth! Way too big to eat so spit it out but that one didn't make it obviously. There is one left with him. I think it is going to be fine. It is a feisty one and if Chance tries to mess with it, it comes at him flaring all it's legs. Chance has decided to leave it alone. He has really enjoyed the new activity in his tank though. Chance has been much more active and making his bubble nests. And for now "the Phantom" is still the boss haha.

Here are some neat shrimp pictures I got.


----------



## themamaj

A few more cute pictures. Bryant and Chance on their hunting expeditions and some more shrimp pix. The last picture, see if you can see the shrimp. Super stealth!


----------



## themamaj

*Flare Rescape*

Flare also got a rescape of his tank last night. I had used that same dirt in his tank as well so back to basic and he has black gravel substrate now. I am just going to use root tabs and supplements. He was thrilled with new plant layout and has been super active. I think his little snail is even happier. When my plants fill in a bit, I think it is going to look really nice. I have found that cylindrical tanks are much harder to aquascape because you get some visual distortion from the glass or acrylic. You will think the plant is in one location and when you look from below it looks totally different. A little more challenging to get things balanced but I enjoy having a different looking tank. Aqua always makes it look so easy. I wish I had her eye for design! Oh the big red blob in the right corner is his stocking in case you wondered lol.


----------



## themamaj

*Snails on spotlight*

Here are my resident snails: Johnny the mystery snail, Stripey the nerite snail, and Spark the malasian trumpet snail


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint*

I have had a couple of people contact me lately about interest in adopting a fish. The only drawback is that once I have worked with a rescue a long time, I get attached to them, however, when I see they can go to a great home I am always thrilled. Knowing that I may have some placement in new year, I decided to take on another rescue last week. This little girl had been sitting in a tiny little fish bowl with marbles covered with horrible algae. It is not a store I like to buy fish from, but I do go in there and get supplies because they are generally at a good price. I first saw her Nov 23rd and have watched her over the weeks getting more clamped. These little bowls are open at the top and I have seen bugs fly in them. Awful. When I decided to take on another rescue, I immediately went to get her. She looked as though she remembered me and came up to my finger on the bowl. I remember the clerk said "you mean you want her... and not these other pretty ones we got in?" Yes I want her! So little Peppermint came home to a nice 2.5 tank. She was so skiddish at first and overwhelmed at the space, but has warmed up nicely and has enjoyed me spoiling her with some frozen daphnia, brine shrimp, and formula one. Her colors have darkened up and she is quick to wiggle her fins in delight when she sees me now. I named her Peppermint because she will be a red girl, but still has her baby stripes. She reminds me a lot of Carly as a baby. I'm very pleased to see her progress since last week. The first picture was when she came home. The last two are today. Her markings on her face look like a smile. When I first saw her a few weeks back those spots on mouth were not hardly noticeable. Her smile has developed after coming home. What are the odds of that? :-D


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what a sweet little girl Peppermint is! 

We both named our nerites Stripey, how funny!

Funny how our fish are so different when tank mates are added.


----------



## themamaj

Neat! Great minds think alike  Been doing water changes. How is it that I can be more wet than the fish?????


----------



## themamaj

Oh forgot to mention about Spark the snail. He is in Flare's tank. One I thought flare and spark just seem to go together but thought he looked like a little car spark plug. Lol now wouldn't my hubby be so impressed I actually know something about cars!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am loving Peppermint! Little Christmas girl.  I think she is adorable.

Bettas do love something to stalk. I imagine they will be building bubblenests like crazy now. Afterall, if a shrimp somehow "fell in", maybe a female betta is next?


----------



## Sadist

My snail and dwarf orange crayfish came in, and they're in great shape! I recommend Aquatic Arts if you ever get room for some dwarf crayfish. I noticed they had some brown ones, too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

She's adorable!

What does it take to care of a nerite snail? Do they have a large bioload? I'd like to get one for Chloe because of the algae.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> I am loving Peppermint! Little Christmas girl.  I think she is adorable.
> 
> Bettas do love something to stalk. I imagine they will be building bubblenests like crazy now. Afterall, if a shrimp somehow "fell in", maybe a female betta is next?


I have a few males that would hope for that lol!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> My snail and dwarf orange crayfish came in, and they're in great shape! I recommend Aquatic Arts if you ever get room for some dwarf crayfish. I noticed they had some brown ones, too.


how much are their crayfish and shipping?


----------



## themamaj

DangerousAngel said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> What does it take to care of a nerite snail? Do they have a large bioload? I'd like to get one for Chloe because of the algae.


Thanks! Nerite snails are super easy. They have a low bioload and only eat algae. If you have any algae in your tank it would work great. Drawback to these snails is that you can't supplement with store food, but easy enough to grow algae with putting a rock in water in the window. You can then add it to your tank. I always seem to have plenty of algae in my tanks because I tend to keep the lights on longer. Nerites are really a great size and super cute. Definitely would make a good companion to Chloe.


----------



## themamaj

I was working in fish room today and happened to catch Goliath napping with a peppered cory. It was the cutest thing. He is such a goofball. I think he thinks he is part of the shoal! Love him, he so wants to be a catfish! His other favorite thing is to go "shower" under the spray bar. He is definitely one of my funniest fish. Out for evening tank patrol now


----------



## themamaj

I have also been moving tanks around again with water changes. Interesting to see who seems to really like being next to each other. Eli and Alpine have really buddied up. Dandelion has made Dakota come out of his shell! You should see the bubble nests he builds for her. She knows just how to shake those little yellow fins too to tease him. Carly has decided she is over Titus so I may move her by Melia. Leo still gets to sit right next to me to make sure she behaves! Millie gets along well next to her. Sam and Neil are buddies as are Max and Bob. Sassafrass and Sterling probably need a change of friends. I think they are tired of each other. Too funny. Guess you can see why I have to have a planner to keep up with these guys. I sure love days off when I can hang out in the fish room!


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> how much are their crayfish and shipping?


For the boy and girl pair, it was $28 with $12 shipping. For just one male, I think it's $12, and one female was $18. 

The shipping box was really well done. First, each species was in its own bag of water (the crayfish also had a plant clipping), then put into a foam cup with a heat pack, and that was in the very center of a box filled with recycled and recyclable paper dust stuff. The dust was messy, but they also packed a paper with instructions on how to deal with it (it was around the bags of water, inside the cup, too). On top of that, they answered a few email questions I had in a reasonable amount of time (1-2 days, which is good for a 2 person business). 

I don't remember how much the assassin snail was, but the pricing seemed reasonable. The care sheet warned that the snail might be stressed and dormant for a few days after shipping, but mine was moving around and hunting in 5 minutes.


----------



## Sadist

I forgot to add that while Stipey was climbing on something in the tank, I saw that her soft, inner parts are striped, too! I thought that was neat. I bet your Stripey is also striped inside.


----------



## themamaj

I'll have to look. I like your new avatar. Very cute.


----------



## Sadist

Thanks! The crayfish are still enough to get a non blurry picture. Sky is gorgeous, but he's as active as a guppy right now.


----------



## themamaj

Dakota is turning copper!


----------



## BettaSplendid

WOW! So glad he is getting appreciated (by you AND us)!! His new fin growth looks great too.  You are THE Betta Mama! How is little Peppermint doing? Can she believe a human can actually be good to her? She was probably losing hope...poor lady.


----------



## themamaj

She is doing great! Waiting for her brine shrimp to defrost. One day I will mistake those for ice cubes. Mmm that iced tea sure has a intersting flavor today haha. Here is a picture of her tank. She was so excited. Checking out each plant. She tried to bite the rocks. She was like oh live plants..oh a cave...oh a heater...indian almond leaves...fresh food...this must be heaven  I guess I tend to spoil them even more when I know what a rough start they have had. Nothing more rewarding than seeing one thrive. I also put her by Carly for a bit while water changing. I didn't realize how little Peppermint was till they were side by side. Of course Carly looks even bigger from angle of pix but boy did they both color up and flare their girly beards at each other. Really funny. Peppermint was like I like this tank and no other girl is claiming it!


----------



## themamaj

*Seeing Double*

My little pandas were so cute the other night. The have been synchronized swimming and always together. I like all my cories but there is something extra cute about these guys!


----------



## themamaj

*Dreaming of a White Christmas?*

Nikolai has been a busy boy this am. No picture does this bubble nest justice. It almost looks like pie merange. He gets the award on highest peak!


----------



## themamaj

These sneaky snails keep finding there way to my tank.


----------



## Sadist

I'll take your snails for Spiral!

Your pandas are super cute.

That boy and his nest! I think that beats even Mr. Fish on his highest nest. His IAL would always float above the water on the nest.

I love how much Dakota is coloring up! You rescued a fish who is getting more and more beautiful!

Haha, your girls and their girly beards.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. I have been very lucky some of my rescues have had great transformations. I actually really love the copper coming out on Dakota. Trying to get a few pix today. Super cute Nimbus hanging out by tree. That boy is all fins. Peppermint wanted to show her profile pose. Typical girl she likes the camera! She has a bit of blue on eye. Always neat when can catch a close up. Sometimes you see details about the fish you might not notice.


----------



## Sadist

I don't suppose you have a spare 100 gallon all empty and waiting for someone? So sad, I saw a fully-grown oscar wedged into a 20 tall tank at the pet store with a sign saying he's up for adoption. There was also a foot-long pleco in there and some sort of gold fish looking things.


----------



## themamaj

No sorry no 100 gallons laying around. I saw a huge fish like that at a Japanese restaurant I went to when in Nashville that was in a tank so small he literally could not swim. The tank was maybe 3 times his body length but the width was about his body length. There were at least 12 other med sized fish in there with him. It was heart wrenching! Not an enjoyable dinner at all because I thought about the poor fish the whole time. Of course my chair was facing the tank  Hope those guys get a home. So sad.


----------



## themamaj

*Shipment day*

Happened open some new boys at Wal-Mart today. New shipments this week. Actually they "can" have some very nice bettas. If you catch them when they first come in, they are in pretty good shape but as you know that wont last long. Took some pictures of some pretty ones. All could be beautiful boys just need a good home.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That yellow betta would have gone home with me. Absolutely. How could I resist? He is adorable!

Nikolai, that is one impressive nest, my friend. You win height and texture awards. 
Hatzie builds nests that take up 1/3 of his tank. Simeon lifts plants out of the water. Antigua never gives up even if the current pops his efforts. Twinkie just makes sweet little fluff piles.


----------



## themamaj

Isn't it funny how even their bubble nests have personality! I loved the yellow one too. Oh I am looking at a koi girl on ebay....soooooo tempted. Have never bid on anything. Have always wanted a koi. MIL gave me money for xmas. Hmmmm.. But this whole shipment thing scares me to death. What if I didn't acclimate properly. Would she be too stressed? Would I tackle the postman? Oh what to do!!!! Sooo pretty.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am sure you would acclimate her just fine. Not sure you wouldn't tackle the mailman.  They all get shipped anyways, even to the Petstores.


----------



## themamaj

Yeah pretty sure I would stalk the mailman  I am seriously pondering it, but trying not to make impulsive decision (at least tonight). 

I think I just saw a shrimp fly by at mock speed. 

The funny thing I was going to share tonight was my daughter has been working really hard all evening on an extra credit English assignment. She is building this huge barn with foam board and popsicle sticks. She has painted it to look like a rustic barn and it has stalls for animals, peat moss around edges, straw and the whole nine yards. She really has done an amazing job. They have been studying the book Of Mice and Men. I don't remember reading that in high school. My teachers were always Shakespeare focused. (to buy the fish or not to buy the fish..that is the question) Anyway she has reenacted this book. The funny thing is she needed miniature characters to put on the board. We found several plastic animals out of grandson's toy box. Then she went looking for people. I went down there a minute ago and Han Solo was hot glued to the barn. Oh my I hope we get an A+ on this project seeing how it has *collectible Star Wars figures attached!!!!!!!* I can only imagine the retail on these babies sky rocketing tomorrow after the movie premier. She needed one more so I threw in Anakin. Why not at this point? Lol I can just here hubby say "hey i heard Han Solo figures going for a million dollars on Ebay"...to which I would say "that is great dear but ours our hot glued to a barn!" Gotta love it.


----------



## Sadist

Oh man, well toys are meant to be played with! I guess I never understood the whole thing about keeping stuff boxed up and not using it. Only a few super rare, signed books of ours get that kind of treatment, and we'd have an extra copy for us to read.

I'm loving the dwarf crayfish. I think you should get one of these instead of a betta, just to have a tank that's different! They might be tough enough to live with a betta as long as it can stay hidden during molting.


----------



## themamaj

I decided to put in a bid on the little koi girl I saw. The seller has a high rating and she looks very good in pictures. There is at least one other person bidding on her and several watching so will see. 

Did my first water change with shrimp. Seem to tolerate it fine. Shrimp have been out and active. Chance has learned to get along with the one in his tank. It swims all over now. Chance will flare at it occasionally if it gets in his way, but really leaves it alone now. Has been very fun and different to see a shrimp go about it's day.


----------



## themamaj

*Got Cholla!!!!*

My Cholla wood arrived today along with a baggie full of duckweed! So excited!! This is better than a Star Wars premier #isolovefish. Let the boiling begin!


----------



## themamaj

Boiled my wood about 40 min. Still having trouble getting it to sink. Probably like spiderwood in that it is going to have to saturate good first. I decided to go ahead in put it in the tanks I was thinking of and am just letting it float for now. I could soak them in buckets overnight but couldn't wait to see the look. I had to anchor Chance's spiderwood with rocks for awhile. May do the same for these but boy are they pretty in the tank! Nikolai is so intrigued. I have the large y shaped piece in his. It is really going to be a focal point in his tank with the dark gravel. Love the look!! Have a small y piece with Peppermint and the fallen tree piece is going in Bryant's. Contemplating putting straight piece with Timothy. I think it would look good with his java moss. Oh the possibilities! I really like natural looking tanks with the plants. Ultimately that is the goal for all tanks. Got my wood from Russell on the site. I highly recommend her and products are great. Will definitely order from her again.


----------



## themamaj

Peppermint is showing signs of some mild fin rot. I treated her initially when came home with aquarium salt while she was in quarantine. I thought we had the upper hand on it so had put her in a planted tank last week. Saw last night fins looking suspicious again. Not surprised seeing what she came out of, but still frustrating. She got a nice 30 min methylene blue bath with some aquarium salt today. She tolerated it really well. I may try to do those for a few days and up her water changes and see if I can get it back under control. She has really turned into the best little fish. She is so active now and loves exploring. I get so tickled at her staring at the bubbles in her filter tube in complete fascination. 

Timothy is also doing well and growing. He sure loves his java moss and hides and plays all in it. It is like watching a little kid on the playground.

Leo has been a good girl for several weeks now. No more jumping. Hopefully she learned her lesson. I sure am glad to still have this feisty girl doing so well. 

I was feeding Sam this am. He is another guy that went through such a tough start in life. He is a very happy guy. Unfortunately, he sustained enough fin damage early that I don't think his fins will ever look completely normal. It certainly doesn't bother him. He is very social and loves flaring at the other boys. 

Max hasn't had any more surfing episodes thankfully. He is a pretty laid back guy. He really enjoys swimming back and forth with his neighbor Bob.

Chance, oh my goodness, refuses to keep a thermometer in place! If I had a dollar for every time he pulls it loose from the glass!!!!! Goofball loves to have it float around tank which drives me crazy. I guess good entertainment. He still keeps check on his filter flow at least twice a day. I will see him up in that corner doing his inspections and then he gives me the ok look and swims off. Glad he has it all under control


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love the fishie updates. Keep up the good work, Chance. You just have to keep on top of filters these days.  The cholla looks great! I hadn't realized it came in "y's". I thought it was only straight pieces. Yours look REALLY great. I just know the tanks look amazing. Can a betta fit inside it?


----------



## themamaj

The regular bettas no would not fit. I have the straight piece with Timothy right now and since he is a baby he might so have it blocked with plants. Looks like wood is starting to sink. Hopefully I can get things in place by tomorrow. Our hot water heater went out this past thurs. New meaning to cold showers! The bigger impact is water changes. Fortunately, I did a major day on Monday so most tanks fine. Have started to need to do some changes so have had to sit water overnight to get to room temp and then heat water on stove to add to it to warm enough to use. Quite the circus act running water up and down stairs. Guy here now to I hope get something in place to work. Unreal run around on parts. 

Update on rest of fish: Carly and Melia got to go visit Peppermint, Nimbus and Timothy. ( I move their tanks over next to another for brief time). Ms Carly who was showing Peppermint who's boss the other day got pale and clamped and hid in the corner. What is up with that? Melia just wants to show her breading stripes to anyone she sees. My little tiger  Peppermint showed off some stripes as well. I think she was trying to impress Nimbus. Nimbus love his heart has fins flailing all over the place trying to impress the girls. His fins are so long it knocks him around. So funny. 

Millie also went for a visit today. She was very interesting in her behavior seeing Peppermint. She studied her very carefully and would turn her body to the side as she did. I need to ask Lil what that means. I don't know if it is a threat position. Her color stayed dark and fins open but she never flared at her which was weird because she flares easily. 

Sterling really likes being next to Leo. He is done something to his face. The scales are a bit roughed. I wonder if he has tried to squeeze around tight spot of filter. He is getting a little too robust to do that in his old age! He may be next on the blue bath list if it doesn't resolve quickly.

Alpine has turned so blue. Hard to believe he ever had white on him. Eli is much the same. I love those beautiful blue dragon scales. Neil just hangs around. He is a very laid back boy. Levi is having a turn with the igloo. He loves caves and hides and gets very depressed if doesn't have one. Titus likes his hide too. He also like Levi likes to do these funny poses in the water waiting for food. Ben has been enjoying his new bridge. He loves swimming under it. Avalanche and Sassafrass are still best buddies. Boy could they make beautiful fry together. Maybe next summer....???


----------



## themamaj

*Shrimp barrel roll*

Have you ever seen an elephant stand on one of those barrels at the circus and spin it? That is exactly how these shrimp eat! It is quite comical seeing them balance on the pellets and spin it while it eats. I even saw one pick up a pellet and swim with it over to it's hiding place to eat. Amazed they could pick it up.


----------



## themamaj

*Koi crazy*

I can't believe it but won the ebay auction. This little koi cutie is due to arrive tues-wed. Excited and panicked all at once. Thinking of naming her Marlie after my mom. Part of her name but mainly because she always wears bright red lipstick.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh she is so cute! I love her eyes and lipstick and her fins! And of course her color.

Marlie is a great name and suits her too. Hope your mom understands. Hehe.

It must be very exciting to recieve a fish by mail! I will probably order some fancy shrimp sometime...


----------



## themamaj

Actually I think my mom likes that I'm naming her after her. We tease her on red lipstick all the time. Next on agenda is getting another 2.5 or 5.5 tank. Can't decide what I want to put her in yet. My dad has me a 10 for xmas but don't want to start her that big in case she needs salt treatments for stress. I did the one hour auction last night on aquabid and got some plants from JDAquatics and he had a great deal on crayfish so ordered some of those. Probably will add crayfish in two existing tanks. Other than that, I think my cup runneth over so no more bettas for awhile. Maybe a guppy tank for grandson but wait to see how new girl settles in first. If I do that for him, I think I will do all males. Maybe later spring or summer might breed a pair after I get some of betta rescues placed for adoption.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, she's gorgeous! She might marble to solid red, but I'm hoping she'll stay piebald so her lipstick shows.

I'm excited about your crayfish! They're bigger than I expected. One of mine just molted and is in hiding.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow! This is exciting news! New girl, plants and crayfish! Snippy and Candy Claws are about 1" long. How big are yours, Sadist? Maybe mine are just really young?


----------



## superswimmer

Oh I love guppies!! Just keep in mind that if you are going to do a community tank when you decide to breed to have two females for every male to reduce stress in the females. I LOVE breeding guppies! I would love to see your grandson's tank if you decide to do one.


----------



## themamaj

superswimmer said:


> Oh I love guppies!! Just keep in mind that if you are going to do a community tank when you decide to breed to have two females for every male to reduce stress in the females. I LOVE breeding guppies! I would love to see your grandson's tank if you decide to do one.


Thanks superswimmer! I think guppies are very cute and super fun to watch. I will keep that in mind on females. What I have seen of male behavior they sure are assertive lol. I will post pictures if we do a tank.


----------



## themamaj

Just got my tracking number! Marlie is on her way!!! Now I am getting excited. My mom just called too and wanted to know if her namesake had been shipped. Haha


----------



## themamaj

Marlie is at the post office in Florida! Poor baby hope she has her heat pack with her. I feel like I am in labor or waiting for my adopted child to fly home. Checking the tracking over and over. I think I am nesting. I went out and got her a new tank, cave, silk plant and filter tonight. I have a heater. IAL ready and Aquarium salt on hand in case she is super stressed. Aww she is only 3.5 months old and sitting at a post office all alone in a box. Poor little fishy, but she is on the way!!!! Due to arrive Wed at noon. I will be waiting on the curb lol


----------



## artemis35

I can't wait to see more of Marlie!

I have the absolute perfect (right down to the red lips) "virtual boyfriend" for her :brow:

Almost a month ago I checked out a brand new Petco that opened in my area (it was gorgeous, btw) and found a koi King betta. I had never seen a koi betta in person before, and (of course!) I had to buy him, space be damned :lol:

I hope you don't mind me embedding his video here. 
It's a little out of focus until ~0:35 ; you may also want to mute its sound (background noise of washing machine and sports talk radio, lol)


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hey, this is awesome. I love your nesting instinct kicking in and Marlie already has a date lined up. New tank and toys waiting for her! I need some popcorn for the wait. Have the crayfish and plants shipped?


----------



## themamaj

Artemis I love it!!! Oh what a beautiful boy. I would have flipped out on the spot if I ran across him at a Petco. As you said there are some bettas if just doesn't matter if space is tight, you find a way. We may have to have a virtual date. Too funny. I love your tank. Is that hornwort? I have never been overly successful with that. Mine have shead till needles all fall off and then have nothing but a lovely stem left. I may have to try some again. I really like the look of it. 

Betta Splendid you always have me about falling out of my chair laughing. I can just see you lined up at the laptop with popcorn in hand ready to watch the big arrival unfold. hahaha. Love it! I just got word she is in Knoxville at the main post office being processed. Oh that is killing me because I have an appt right by there today. It said she arrived 9am this am. I wonder if they might try to deliver her today instead of tom? I keep hearing mail trucks in our neighborhood. Or at least imagining I do every few minutes. I guess I better go get that tank ready just in case!!!


----------



## themamaj

SHE'S HERE SHE'S HERE SHE'S HERE!!!!!!!! She's *OK* and looking at me like get me outta this bag. Ahhhhhhh she's here!!!!!


----------



## Sadist

Yay, she arrived!


----------



## themamaj

She is amazing! So much more beautiful than imagined! She is very healthy and super active! Her fins are great and no signs of stress or biting. Has been exploring all over tank. Transitioned like a pro. She is not scared of me in the least. Has been in and out of cave and won't stay still long enough for clear pix. I had to card her when put her tank next to Timothy and Carly because she was getting them so rallied up lol. Can't believe she's here! 

Betta Splendid go pop that popcorn pictures to follow


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! I was just going to suggest a go-pro and to live stream it, but you have her now! I have macaroni and cheese and some chai tea, does that count? 

Yay, Marlie! Welcome home! Maybe they can double date, 'cause Simeon is maintaining his bubblenest for Miss. Leo. He hasn't forgotten that sweet blue girl with the big dark eyes. (He STUDIED her picture, lemmie tell you!)


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes macaroni counts! Leo says she's still available for him  so without further delays meet Marlie Elizabeth


----------



## themamaj

*Marlie Elizabeth*

From box to tank. She is doing great. Ate really well and wants to flare at Timothy and Peppermint. She is already marbling a deeper red. A very pretty girl that I am so happy to have home!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what gorgeous eyes! She's a real beauty.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist! My crayfish are arriving tom or thurs. I forgot to pick up crab cuisine while out. Will they eat anything else?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yes, she is a beauty. Are her eyes blue? Is the newspaper from Thailand? Hehe.

The crayfish will scavange for sure! Mine eat the omega one micro pellets which are almost identical to the betta formula. So they will eat fish pellets definitely. Candy Claws loves Omega One shrimp pellets too.


----------



## themamaj

*Christmas coming early*

Yeah crayfish and plants arrive. Highly recommended JDAquatics! Here are few pictures. Nikolai tank w Cholla wood and new plants. 2 of new plants ordered the banana plant (look who's hiding) and hydrocotle. Everything doing well. Had 1 crayfish causality moving to tank. One got out of net. Didn't see it on floor for few min. Unfortunately didn't make it. I hate that. My fault  Anyway 3 w Nikolai and 1 w Bryant and all well and active. 

Betta splendid your kids come up with the best names. Would they help me name my 4 crayfish?


----------



## BettaSplendid

AHAHAHAHA! They are so adorable. I am grinning ear to ear! They remind me of little fork lifts the way they have their GIANT SCARY lobster claws  out front. Soooo tough, what BIG lobsters you are! The most frightening 1 inch you have eveh seen! "I haz tuff!!"

Samuel
Ashclaw
Pinchy Ginchy Pinchy
Interrogate
The Claws of Doom

Ummmm... That was all the childrens' name contributions. Daughter came up with Pinchy Ginchy Pinchy...I kinda like that one, actually! Pinchy for short.

Now son is saying "Classical Claw", he is listening to classical music.


Nikolai looks like an angel in that tank! Wait...he is a fish. Ah, still, he is an angel...in Betta Heaven. How beautiful his tank looks! He is so lucky.


----------



## Sadist

Mine are also hoarding and eating the algae wafers. They seem to eat anything put into the tank and try to climb on everything. I gave them a worm, and they bickered over it and each left with his or her own pieces.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Rock Lob Star.

Gimli...is that spelling right? Dwarf crayfish...could use Dwarve names from Lord of the Rings...or even Hobbit names, as they are small.

Merrilegs.

Still thinking up names...

Aren't they cool?! I was still in the LFS, looking at them in their baggie and I said, "uuuuuuuhhh, these are going to become favorites, aren't they?" very entertaining and oh so cute!

I saw Snippy Snappy out today! First time I have seen her out in a week! She did look "fresh", she must have been molting.


----------



## themamaj

Cracking up at names! Pinchy Grinchy is a must! And how about Classy Claws for son. Love them all keep it coming! Yes big bold and inch long! Really think will have so much fun watching them. They waved little claws at Nikolai and he took off. Big giant is big scary cat haha.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Classy Claws would be a great name for a female CPO. ! Pinchy Grinchy. Haha.  Can you tell them all apart? Candy Claws has spots and Snippy Snappy has stripes so I can quickly identify them. Snips is a bit bigger too. 

Lego is another name. Lego my betta! Let go...Lego... Grandson may appreciate that one.


----------



## themamaj

Well I think I am down to two crays  I had one that I thought had molted from a shell I found midtank. Found another in the java moss along with some pieces scattered. I'm pretty sure Nikolai to blame. He saw the remaining cray today and went after it like a bullet. He knocked it clear across tank. The cray is ok but I immediately built a rock cave in corner with more plants to add more protection. I guess I may have to move him. Really frustrated. Cray in Bryant's came out today so he is ok. More ghost shrimp have showed up? The cherry still doing fine.


----------



## Aquastar

What plants are in Nikolais' tank? Its amazing!


----------



## Tealight03

Just wanted to say I enjoy following your journal. There should be more people like you willing to help provide these fish with good homes.


----------



## BettaSplendid

So sorry about your little lobsters.  I know you are heart broken about that. So, Nikolai *is* aggressive! Hmm. What happened to his Christmas cheer. He is probably going to seek out and destroy the others too. Did you get the new 10 gallon? Maybe he can go to that? Have you ever seen kuhli loaches? They are super cute too, and like sand. Bottom feeders and like big groups, like cories. I *think* they get along with crayfish.


----------



## themamaj

Aquastar said:


> What plants are in Nikolais' tank? Its amazing!


Thanks Aquastar! My tanks are always a work in progress, but was pleased with outcome of Nikolai's tank. 

I can't remember the name of the tall leafy plant but try to let you know if I can find it in my book. I have rotala, dwarf sagittaria, java moss, banana plant, twisted vallisnera, ludwigia, hydrocotyle, cabomba, water sprite, and duckweed and salvinia floating.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Just wanted to say I enjoy following your journal. There should be more people like you willing to help provide these fish with good homes.



Thank you Tealight! I really appreciate that.


----------



## themamaj

No on the tank, but got some money to go to supplies so probably pick one up when get a free day. I did get 6 more clip lights so that will be great! I also got some sponge filters and air pump and great plant book. It is called a mini encyclopedia for aquarium plants. Great pictures. I can't wait to spend some time studying. 

Thanks on crays. I guess Nikolai will get coal next year. I can't find the last one in his tank but no evidence of foul play so I am hoping he is hunkered down somewhere. I have lots of family in so have not had time to move things around like hoped yet.


----------



## themamaj

Beautiful day and 74 degrees. Unreal for Dec 26. Took advantage of nice weather and walked down to see goats and pig. Of course had to play in creek too.


----------



## themamaj

He's alive!!!!! Found other cray in Nikolai tank. Had built Pinchy Grinchy a cave out of rocks. Look in there earlier and there were 2!


----------



## themamaj

*Finn*

I am going to quit saying the last. I guess as long as I have strength in me I will fight for these bettas. In search of crab food today took me in a different store. I had a lot of suggestions for manager when store first opened. They have an internal filtration system for betta column. Though I like the idea it is horrible for the fish. Many fish ate close to death and if not then shredded to unbelief. I know I cant save them all but sometimes the cut to my heart is too deep and desire for mercy too great. Today Finn was a lucky one.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ouch.

He is the lucky one. You have the knowledge and meds to heal his fins- and his heart.

Yay you, Finn! He is a nice shade of blue, even under extreme stress. He will be a stunner in a few weeks, huh? I love your before and afters.

What crab food were you looking for? Mine are eating the cories' shrimp pellets. I will take suggestions on a better food.


----------



## themamaj

Have looked everywhere for Hikari crab cuisine. A lot of our stores have quit carrying it. I think I can get it at main aquarium store but of course they are closed Mondays ugg. Mine are eating the shrimp pellets fine but dont want to feed that all the time. 

Question for you other cray owners. Do they burrow? My second one has disappeared again, but noticed gravel pushed up near by. I may have to name that one Copper Claws for David Copperfield. It certainly can make itself disappear and reappear! The other one just sits by his rock or stands up on hind legs for awhile. He is bigger. I heard boys are bigger?


----------



## themamaj

*Crayfish*

Here is Copper Claws and one of both together. Love that face lol


----------



## themamaj

*Marlie*

Miss Marlie blowing her kisses


----------



## BettaSplendid

Marlie has squeal worthy lips! No way could she be cuter. Precious.

It is really HARD to find good food locallly! Pet Supply Plus seems to my best bet. I will have to check there for the crab food. It has calcium and stuff for molting, right? Fintastic has a pathetic selection of food, PetSmart has some Omega One and a bunch of "junk food" and Pet Supply Plus seems to have the complete line of Omega One and some other nice brands. Do you have one of those nearby? They are a chain.

Snippy Snappy makes a "ditch" and lays in it. But I do not think she gets under the gravel. She dissapears too though. I see Candy ALL THE TIME. Snippy came out tonight, after all lights went out. First time I have seen her in days.


----------



## themamaj

Yes we do have a Pet Supply Plus. Actually that is where I get a lot of supplies. Ours has pretty good prices on filters, meds, and aqueon products. I have bought several tanks from them as well as the glass covers. They also had a really good price on vacuums. We have a couple of local aquarium stores I typically get food in. One of them will order about anything I want, but they said they can no longer get the crab food? Petsmart here has the best selection of silk plants and caves. Sometimes they will have some good live plants as well but pricey. Petco has the prettiest bettas around town. I like to pop in there periodically to see what is new. their tissue sample plants are usually pretty good. The staff calls me the betta lady hahaha


----------



## Sadist

Mine have dug a hole under the breeding net, which I have put under water and in the corner so I don't kill the gammarus shrimp breeding in it. I thought it would make a large cage with the java moss in it, which I hope will eventually cover the sides. My crayfish dug a tunnel under the net and use it as a cave.

My thoughts on your missing crayfish -- if your betta killed it, likely it was right after it molted. Otherwise, it dug a cave in the substrate and hid really well after molting.

For food, I've been feeding a variety of defrosted food, betta pellets, and algae wafers. I do the same with my shrimp and the assassin snail. Once I push a pellet down with my finger, it usually sinks to the bottom (or gets shoved around by the filter for a while and caught on a plant, depending on the tank).


----------



## themamaj

I think you are right Sadist. It wasn't long after I found the molted shell that I found the dead one. It looked like it was headed to opposite side of tank. I bet Nikolai took opportunity if he saw it. He really hasn't bother the others. If I can get by the aquarium store today, I might pick up some shrimp tubes to add for some extra security. This stupid mystery snail in there keeps wrecking my rock caves. I think he is just looking for food but driving me crazy! Do the assassin snails do ok with the crays? Actually I really need some assassins for Goliath's tank. Pond snail overload.


----------



## themamaj

Last night was water changes. Look at these boys marbling more. Snowball, my solid white fish, the black coming out more and more. I am wondering if his fins will eventually be all black. Alpine has no traces of white on him. Sure has turned beautiful blues. Avalanche blues are more prominent as well.


----------



## themamaj

A few shots of some of my smaller tanks. Nimbus, Sam, Dandelion, Max, Titus, Leo, and Bob


----------



## themamaj

Fin today. He is settling in nicely. I am treating fins with Aquarium salt and IAL to start. Will see how he does. Hopefully can avoid antibiodic but will have on hand if need it. He also had a methylene blue bath last night. He ate his pellets well last night. Today he got some brine shrime and formula one mixed in. He was so excited real food! Loves his little cave and is making me biggest bubble nest under IAL. He also seems grateful for no filtration. Going to give fins a few days of healing time before add that back in. I think I will do a sponge filter for him. He was sucked into the store filtration system and fin rot as well. It had shredded him to pieces. A lot of others too weak to move away. So sad. I hope he does well. He is a very pretty boy and very sweet nature.


----------



## Sadist

Those colors!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am in love with Titus. 

So those betta displays in the stores with filtration...are they heated? If the bettas are cold no wonder they do not have the strength to avoid being sucked in.  There really is no easy solution. They need warm and clean water! Or at least a small selection so turn around is FAST. Heart breaking. 

So glad to see Avalanche! I love his frosty blue. Zadok is getting that same color on his tail and daaaark red on his other fins.

I had to giggle, no one would believe you if you said Alpine was white. "yeah...suuuuuure..." like Antigua. He looks nothing like my avatar picture! Marbling is an amazing thing.


----------



## themamaj

*More than one way to out fox a fish*

My plight to keep crayfish with Nikolai continues. My rock forts crushed by Johnny the snail. Poor Pinchy Grinchy pushed in corner. Johnny got booted back to Goliath. I had enough of him wrecking my decor. Finally made it to aquarium store I got some shrimp tubes that have worked beautiful. Took some coaxing to get cray to move but now quite happy with his new hides! They had two packs crab cuisine. Bought both! Also got blood worms and more brine shrimp for dinner tonight  Nikolai can't get his big old nose in those tubes so crays fine. Hand placed some crab cuisine in front of tubes. Only problem is guess who has a new favorite food? Nikolai! No problem I put food in the tube and little Pinchy covered with gravel as to say ha Nikolai! I'm king of this castle. Hopefully the other cray will find his way there. Didn't see when vacuum but could be hiding in Cholla. Love out foxing a fish!


----------



## themamaj

I don't know on the betta column. I assume they do but how well monitored another thing. I had another long talk with the staff. We discussed several possibilities for baffling flow. Apparently they had tried some things so give credit for that. It has a low setting but she said it doesn't filter at all on low. Better for fish I'm sure but probably creates more work for staff to clean the cubes. Gee whiz how hard is it? I do 30 tanks a week no problem. Theirs are small and bare bottom. Change the water and wipe down for algae. Ok getting off soap box sorry.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you on Titus. Can you believe he is a Walmart rescue. He is has turned into such a beautiful boy. I think he has the fullest fins of any of the crowntails.


----------



## themamaj

*Cherry shrimp*

Moved cherry shrimp to Timothy tank. Have cholla wood and lots java moss in there. Shrimp got so excited and active. Yeah Bryant not trying to eat me anymore! Timothy loves him and wants to play with him. Shrimp about as big as Timothy so I think they will do fine together. Excited because now can see shrimp much better too. Betta Splendid I need a name


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmmmmm...shrimp name, shrimp name. I will get back to you on that.

Neat little hideaway! I think that also serves as host for beneficial bacteria, so a cycling tool also. Nice. Need one in Zadok's tank. Sadly, he is having "fun" with his shrimp. Looks for them constantly and then bites at them and they quickly swim off and hide. Also, I need to find that crab cuisine! So glad you were able to find it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

How about "Tomato?" You know, "Cherry Tomato?" Geez, that's an awful pun!


----------



## themamaj

Haha cherry tomato! As long as Timothy doesn't consider it a nice salad addition with some evening duckweed ;


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Gary said "Scarlet." But if you had more and this is the only one left he suggested "Adios." He's sick, you see.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I like cherry tomato...but here, I would name her "Cheerie", sounds like cherry, but happier. . Lets pray not "Adios"! Poor little victims. They are loke having pet chickens, EVERYONE wants to eat them...foxes, raccoons, possums, dogs, hawks, snakes, mice (!) and HUMANS! Geesh!


----------



## themamaj

Scarlett is a cute name. So how do you tell if a shrimp is male or female? Sounds like Gary is quite the funny one! If little shrimpy goes Adios, Timothy may learn time out lol. Linda, loving my cholla wood! I may have to get some more. I have a "few tanks" you know  Not only does it give a really great and natural look to the tank, I love that it also provides great hides for invertebrate. I actually ended up putting the fallen tree piece in one of my smaller tanks. Sam is over the moon with it. He loves swimming all around it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Males are lighter than females. I'm getting some "Bloody Mary" shrimp of JDAquatics. They are a deep red. Can't wait. I've never tried them. You girl looks more like a Sakura or Fire Red than a regular RCS.

Thank you so much for the compliments on the Cholla. I got a piece by accient and fell in love with it. I especially love it the way it changes colors with age.


----------



## themamaj

This am everyone got their first taste of frozen blood worms. All but 2 of my fish loved it. Titus and Blizzard would have nothing to do with them. Go figure that! I got so tickled at the rest of them sucking worms down like little spaghetti noodles. All of my girls seem to be much more aggressive eaters. Most all of them want to jump for food. 

Fin is continuing to be more and more active. His personality is coming out and he is flaring at Sassafrass. He worked all day yesterday on a big bubble nest. Oh those poor fins make me hurt to see. Looks like more black edges than I thought so may go ahead and treat him Tetracycline. Hopefully, that will give him a better odds of knocking out the fin rot and getting some healing jump started. Love seeing a happy and active boy.

I added an additional filter floss to Goliath's filter. It seemed like his tank always had more sediment with the catfish stirring up the sand and more plant debris since heavy planted. I found a 50 micron pad by Aquatic Life on Amazon. So far very pleased at difference it has made in water clarity.

Chance is being so cute tonight. He keeps popping up under the spiderwood to see if I am watching. Now he is making me a big long bubble nest. Wow and we have made it through a whole day with the thermometer still attached to the tank wall. Call out the record books! Ghost shrimp just cruised by and little nerite hanging on bottom of wood. It's like a underwater adventure. Oh that reminds me of a Barney the dinosaur song....


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Males are lighter than females. I'm getting some "Bloody Mary" shrimp of JDAquatics. They are a deep red. Can't wait. I've never tried them. You girl looks more like a Sakura or Fire Red than a regular RCS.
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliments on the Cholla. I got a piece by accient and fell in love with it. I especially love it the way it changes colors with age.


Will wood darken with age? Very neat There is just something really calming about looking at a natural tank.

Shrimp very well could have been a Sakura. I think the store carries them. I really like the bright colors. Don't you have a bamboo and vampire shrimp?


----------



## superswimmer

I love your tanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, I have both Vampire and Bamboo. I love those filter shrimp. I'm getting more from Aquatic Arts as soon as I get the new boys and, I hope, the girl. Want them to settle in first.


----------



## themamaj

superswimmer said:


> I love your tanks!


Thanks Superswimmer!!


----------



## themamaj

*woodscapes*

Here is Peppermint and Timothy's tanks. I used some smaller cholla wood in these. Peppermint's is a branched piece and Timothy's is straight. They are simple tanks but really pleased with look.


----------



## themamaj

*Chance photo shoot*

Caught a few good ones of Chance last night


----------



## themamaj

*Classy Claws*

Classy Claws making an appearance near her rock cave after her molt this week. Ok and I was shocked. She is spotted!


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant*

Bryant was particularly curious at activity in the rock cave today. He made sure the tank was secure on his patrol


----------



## Tealight03

Chance looks great!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! I hope your newest boy pulls through.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Chance looks great!


Thanks Tealight! He is very special to me. Just caught the goofball snoozing in his water sprite.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Awesome! I hope your newest boy pulls through.


Thanks Sadist. I think he will be fine. Nothing a little time and meds can't heal. He was so funny this am. I gave him some brine shrimp for first time. He got a blood worm yesterday. He just looked at me like, I think I like it here. Real food!! My son got tickled at him trying to get every last hint of the shrimp. I have him in a one gallon quarantine right now while I am treating him. Can't wait to get him in a bigger tank with some plants as soon as rot resolved.

Update on Peppermint. She also had some early fin rot starting as a result of conditions she was in. Glad to report her fins have healed very nicely and she is thriving. Her color is getting more red now and she loves to have contests with Marlie as who is the alpha girl. Peppermint likes to show her stripes and Marlie likes to flare that cute little girly beard. Haha they can discuss that all they want because they are in separate tanks!


----------



## themamaj

*Guppie gazing*

Was out and about earlier and went by and look at the guppies. 
I thought these were very pretty today. I really liked the blue tinted one. The yellow was interesting in that it had more of a cellophane looking face and back. It reminded me of Nikolai. The bright orange is very striking. I definitely like the snakeskin and cobra ones which they didn't have at this store, but I always find their patterns interesting. Sorry some of pictures blurred. Impossible to get a clear guppy pix.


----------



## themamaj

*New Molt, New Year*

As a fairly new shrimp and crayfish owner, I still find molts quite interesting. The shell has a very unique look where it breaks open. My ghost shrimp in Chance's tank molted over night. I got a couple of pictures of the exoskeleton and the fresh new molted shriimp. I thought you might find it interesting as well, especially if you haven't seen one before. 

I pray each of you have a blessed and Happy New Year!


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint*

Showing her beautiful reds today


----------



## themamaj

*Timothy*

A couple of shots of Timothy. He moves all the time and is never still! Coloring up nicely.


----------



## themamaj

A few more shrimp pictures. One of the ghost shrimps face looks like a little alligator. I watched him eat his shrimp pellet. You could actually see the stomach moving back and forth as he digested it. The shrimp in Peppermint's tank was climbing the moss and water sprite. I fed him a pellet and Peppermint took off with it. She would grab it and then drop it. She drug that pellet all over the tank before she got tired and gave up. I found the cherry shrimps favorite hiding place under a rock by the sponge filter. Funny to watch them clean any debris or plant matter off the java moss. Flare had some mirror time. He is fun to watch zip through tank.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Everyone looks so nice! Plants look good too. 

I was struck by Peppermint's lips...so dainty and perfect and your picture is so clear and detailed. She sure found a good home. 

I am impressed with your memory, keeping track of them all, who likes who, who eats what, where you bought each one...! Maybe you keep notes?


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Everyone looks so nice! Plants look good too.
> 
> I was struck by Peppermint's lips...so dainty and perfect and your picture is so clear and detailed. She sure found a good home.
> 
> I am impressed with your memory, keeping track of them all, who likes who, who eats what, where you bought each one...! Maybe you keep notes?


Thanks! Yes I have a big desk planner calendar on my desk that I record all the water changes. I circle their name if they have a filter change and make notes on meds if any. I also keep a journal book that I record more detail about each fish with each water change. Each fish is numbered so I know for sure I have done the proper care on each one. That way I know if I added aquarium salt that change, a new IAL, filter, if on a med what dose, when I supplement plants, and cute comments about behavior, who is a jumper and who is a finicky eater. I have an original book that has adoption dates and measurements. I need to updated it. I also have the names listed and the meaning behind the name. For me, it is fun to record all of those things. It helps keep me organized and by spending time writing about each fish, I get to spend time with them one on one and enjoy each special personality.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is wonderful. 

Between your notes and this journal you will have recorded their lives to always be remembered as the precious souls that they are.


----------



## themamaj

What a sweet thought


----------



## themamaj

Here is an updated picture of my new rescue, Finn. He is doing well on his tetracycline. When his fins grown in, I am wondering if he will be a delta tail. It looks like caudal will be quite full but really hard to tell right now. 

Maybe you all can help me. I nicknamed him Finn when I got him. I am just not sure if it fits him. Any ideas of a great name for him?


----------



## BettaSplendid

He looks like a Daring to me. Daring? Not sure where that came from. But I like Finn too.


----------



## Sadist

I like Bruce. You're the best to name him since you can see his personality more. I really love his coloring and wish I had a free tank for him.


----------



## themamaj

He is due for another dose Tetracycline today. I hope to get some better fin pictures of him at water change. I thought I saw some beginnings of new growth yesterday but hard to tell.


----------



## themamaj

Pictures of the day. Bob showing his beautiful colors today. Marlie and those lips! She is a stinker and knows how to get seconds on her daphnia with those killer faces. Peppermint looking for leftovers. I really like her tank. I guess from all her pictures lately, you can see we have really bonded. Timothy actually was still for one second to get this picture. My baby is growing into big boy. Look at him trying to make a grumpy face haha. He is so much fun to watch. And I would have never believed it but found the ghost shrimp hanging upside down on the floaters today. His head is right corner of picture. Craziest thing! Thanks for telling me they did that Sadist. They are quite the acrobats!


----------



## Sadist

Aww, they're all so cute!


----------



## themamaj

Just started taking more pictures of Timothy when got home from dinner. Had been looking for cherry shrimp that wants to stay hidden today. Moved light over to Marlie to get some more light on her plants. I used flashlight on camera to take pictures since didn't have overhead light on his tank directly. *Please tell me I am loosing my mind* and I am not seeing ovaries now and a prominent egg spot?! I guess I will let Lil take a look. If this fish is a girl, I am giving up naming fish!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh wow! I don't know, looks pretty girly!

Bob is a gorgeous man. I love the highlights of blue mixed here and there on him.

Marlie is just adorable. She has lovely eyes. 

What is your favorite tail type? How can I have so many bettas and no half moons or delta or rose tail? Twinkie has the biggest tail of all of them and he is a veil tail. ?? I was wondering if I am missing out on great tail fun. I really like Simeon's EE plakat look though. He might be my favorite type, even if Antigua is my favorite betta because of his cool exploring and loving personality.


----------



## themamaj

You know I don't know. Chance is my all time favorite fish and he is just a good old boy veil tail multi from the Walmart. Not only do I love his colors and long tail but I think we have just been though a lot together which makes him extra special. I love the halfmoon plakats. They have so much energy and zip around. Max is my only halfmoon. He had a lovely tail at one point...my most famous biter. Although it looks pretty good at moment. I hated crowntails the first time I saw one. I thought that is the ugliest fish with long stringy fins. Then I got to see one flare and wow did I change my mind in a hurry. Now I think they are stunning and definitely a favorite in Avalanche and Flare. Rosetails are pretty but too pricey in my mind. Bryant maybe considered halfmoon or overhalf moon not sure. I love his colors and huge tail. I have never had a double tail, thought there are some very pretty ones online. Each so neat in own way, hard to choose one!


----------



## themamaj

Well the verdict is in, probably Timothy is a girl, but too close to call just yet. Sounds like waiting for election results. Sigh. Egg spot starting to be more prominent but still can be for males at this age. Caudal not growing as fast could indicate girl. Still possible boy but scales leaning to girl. Time will tell. For now trying to think of new name. I think I will name any future babies non gender names so not a big deal if surprised.

On the upside, I took down the majority of my xmas decor yesterday. Our bonus room looks like a xmas explosion until I can get it carried up to attic. I always wait and pull most of my snowmen out in Jan. It makes things not look so bare after xmas but then also something exciting to look forward to. I had fun arranging them all last night and they make me smile thinking of my sweet Nathan. So one room in the house is really clean lol!! Today woke up to cold temps and snow flurries. Perfect way to start Jan! Love the snow.


----------



## themamaj

*Beauty of a Snowflake*

The first snow flurries of the new year. In Tennessee it is a big deal! It is hit or miss in the winter to get some good snows around here. Typical is 1-3 inches in the TN Valley. Sometimes we get 4-6 since live north of the city. One year in '93 was the Blizzard. We had 2 ft of snow. It was incredible. The city literally shut down for over a week! My older son was 3 at the time. We were unprepared for snow that deep, so we put little plastic grocery bags over his feet to go in the snow. The snow was almost as tall as him and the drifts were amazing. Definitely something I will never forget! Snow is always a thrill for me. I remember growing up we had more big snows. Maybe just I was little who knows? I remember my dad and I all bundled up playing in it and several xmas mornings awaken to beautiful snow. I have always loved it. Such a visible sign of purity and peace looking over a snow covered ground. So snow at my house is welcome. The more the better! I get excited when i see my dark eyed juncos come. They are good little snow predictors. Also one of my favorite birds. (included a picture of one I took last year on our deck) Dark on top like the grey sky of winter and white tummy like the snow. I went out on the deck to enjoy the crisp air today. The birds have been frequent at the feeder. Caught a couple of pictures of snowflakes. How intricate and delicate the design. Each unique.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hehe, that bird is cute! I haven't noticed any like that. I will have to really pay closer attention. He looks like he would eat millet and sunflowers? I think I have some...

And that is a REALLY nice picture of a single snowflake. Lovely.

You wrote an entire post without mentioning bettas

JUST so you know.


----------



## themamaj

Dark eyed junco are ground feeders. Yes they will eat sunflower seeds. The males are darker charcoal color and females lighter grey. Just like bettas the male more showy. There snuck in a betta word  Off to pick up daughter from gymnastics. Appreciate prayers for her. She has had so many injuries this year! Stress fractures in shin, back issues, dislocated ribs, severely sprained shoulder recently and now fallen on knee. Back to dr this pm. Have been doing therapy twice week since Thanksgiving for shoulder. Dont know what new injury to knee will bring. Competition season started. Already missed one meet. She maintains good attitude but im pretty discouraged. Been doing this for 10+ years. So much time and money invested. Had really hoped she could compete college or at least finish high school with it. Future unknown. Have to trust God has a plan even when dont understand.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmm, this is totally random, but I wonder if something like nettle tea might help. Many people take calcium for bone health, but alone it can make bones hard and more likely to break (interestingly enough). We really need more minerals and nettle is a power house. I drank it and red raspberry leaf tea every day I was pregnant. And red clover. I read books and websites like crazy about natural supplements... Eh, anyways, look up "nettles bones minerals". And I think silica supplements too. There are also herbs rich in silica but fan also be took as a liquid drop or a tablet. Great thing is herbs are fairly inexpensive and readily available in bulk. We have a healthfood store that sells in bulk (they also have it in tea bags but that costs so much more). I get a big bag of nettle for a few dollars. Mmmm! I drink it sweetened with honey.


----------



## themamaj

Certainly worth a try with tea. Funny my mind is so fish related. Thought you said nerite tea at first lol. Hmm mom this tea has a bit of a crunch to it lol.


----------



## Sadist

Hahahaha! I had to laugh at that nerite tea. We didn't get snow down here.


----------



## Tealight03

Just wanted to chime in about minerals and such. I had a lot of calf pain and the doctors just kept telling me to take calcium. Years later it turned out to be a muscle imbalance and mineral deficiency. Taking extra magnesium and doing a little pt helped drastically.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. Good advice.


----------



## BettaSplendid

HAHAHAHAHAHA I hurt myself laughing. ROFL. Nerite tea. Crunchy. Hahahahaha. "Just drink it, Splendid said it was good for you!" I bet snails are chock full of minerals and protein. Gah.


Yes, Magnesium! I gave out magnesium spray as Christmas gifts. I give bizarre stuff like that. One year it was Celtic gray sea salt. ...actually that is a good point, sea salt has minerals too, especially the gray or pink himalayan salt. I am serious now. Sad I have to say that as a disclaimer.


----------



## Tealight03

I read that salt is supposed to be pink actually. I'm completely obsessed with organic food and stuff. Off to stalk magnesium spray...


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> I read that salt is supposed to be pink actually. I'm completely obsessed with organic food and stuff. Off to stalk magnesium spray...


Oh, you would like getting organic vanilla extract then? Hehe. I am terrible at picking out gifts so I just go to the health food store and get stuff from there. Everybody can use salt and vanilla, right?! Magnesium spray is suppose to absorb readily. I have only been using it for like 2 weeks though.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh, you would like getting organic vanilla extract then? Hehe. I am terrible at picking out gifts so I just go to the health food store and get stuff from there. Everybody can use salt and vanilla, right?! Magnesium spray is suppose to absorb readily. I have only been using it for like 2 weeks though.


Yes everyone needs salt and vanilla lol. 

Have you thought about making vanilla extract? Something about a vanilla bean and vodka. I want to try it.


----------



## Sadist

I recall reading about plopping a vanilla bean into a bowl of sugar for a while to make vanilla sugar. I'm not sure what you'd use it for, coffee?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yes, I make extract with vanilla and vodka! I need to again because I used it all up. Sugar vanilla sounds good. Sprinkled on apple pie maybe?

We took over MamaJ's journal while she slept.

Surprise!


----------



## Sadist

Haha!


----------



## themamaj

Ok you guys are so funny. I go to work and come home to spice recipes!!! Love it. I love the smell of real vanilla. When I do cakes I always go for the real stuff instead of the clear even though gives white a very slight tint. Impressed you make your own. So since I am behind in the discussion here, what exactly does magnesium spray do?


----------



## themamaj

Now I am thinking of all these great spice names for fish...Basil, Cinnamon, Paprika haha


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, those are goat names.  (Remember mine is Spice?)

http://www.healthambition.com/magnesium-oil-benefits-better-health/

That was a good website, I learned some more about magnesium. LOL. Basically, it is important for just about everything and most people are depleted. That is why just about everyone needs it, but few people know about it.


----------



## Tealight03

Spice names would be excellent! 

Vanilla sugar would be good too. I never bake but I know a lot of people who would love it. 

Magnesium is important for heart health as well as I think muscular health. I read something about most people who have heart attacks are magnesium deficient. Very important to take your vitamins!


----------



## Sadist

I had to buy magnesium as a side supplement -- my multivitamin only has 12% of daily needs with it. It's important for energy as well as everything already mentioned.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I had to buy magnesium as a side supplement -- my multivitamin only has 12% of daily needs with it. It's important for energy as well as everything already mentioned.


I bet I am definitely deficient. I have heard calcium and magnesium good to help sleep. I have terrible restless leg and leg cramps at night. Maybe will try taking it awhile and see if helps.


----------



## themamaj

Been pondering on Blizzard. He has been in the 5.5 in grandson's room for awhile now. He just seems depressed. He wants to sit on his heater most of the time. I know he is not sick because he eats, will watch shrimp and reacts well to mirror. Before he was in the 2.5 right in the middle of the fish room with lots of other fish around. I am constantly in and out so much more activity in there. He has Bryant next door in other room but they don't interact because of all the plants in the tank. Is it crazy to put him back in the 2.5 and switch another betta to the 5.5? I wonder if he would be happier being back where the action is.


----------



## Tealight03

I had bad calf tightness and the vitamins and extra magnesium helped tremendously, in additon to strengthening muscles and more stretching. I take an additional magnesium supplement too. 

He might like it better where there's more action. It's funny how they're all different.


----------



## BettaSplendid

One of the things I love best about bettas is how much they enjoy human attention. I bet Blizzard misses seeing you.


----------



## themamaj

*Cozy Cats*

Zoe was enjoying my chair in fish room a little too much! Oreo on other hand just looks guilty. Honest I haven't bothered the fish tanks...


----------



## themamaj

*Sassy Pants*

No denying this Sassy pants is a girl! Can we say eggy??? And yes Sassafrass you are such a cutie


----------



## themamaj

Snowball showing that marbling on fins. Can see black extending more and more. No really I'm a solid white fish...guess i bought that hook, line and sinker haha!


----------



## themamaj

*Titus*

When you move the card on this boy's tank all you see are fabulous fins show up. You have to get him in high light to see his beautiful colors, but he continues to amaze me looking stunning as ever.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I have a serious case of CUTENESS OVERLOAD! Sassafrass is stinkin' adorable! Those EYES! That little spikey tail! Whatacutiepatootie! And any day with a Titus picture is a good day.  if you ever get tired of him....well....

That will be halarious, Snowball the black fish. Hehe! When I was a young teen I read a series of books called The Saddle Club and one of the main characters had a black cat named Snowball (I think, something to do with snow). She was the funny always joking character in the books. 

I love the kitties. Oh their cute little furry cheeks!


----------



## themamaj

My daughter used to read those books. Sometimes I think Sassafrass is going to explode with eggs. Of course, she has purple and pink in her tank. I need to call her Princess Sassy. Titus I will keep but cats *will deliver*! Oh the trouble they get into to.


----------



## themamaj

*Sterling*

Grumpy old man Sterling. If he had been a human he would be the grumpiest little man needing a strong cup of coffee. Probably an Archie Bunker of sort. Can just hear him " Edith where are my bloodworms???" He does absolutely the opposite of anything you want him to, especially when it comes to posing for pictures. No joke I bet I took 50 pictures to get two and those show off the old scratched tank he is in and lighting makes it worse. Those dumbo ears get me though. I love him grumpy face and all. He is a big boy too. Obviously not missed any meals.


----------



## themamaj

*Leo*

Oh these girls and their kissy lips. Leo is the queen of puckers. She really puts on a show when you give her any attention. Unfortunately, my phone died two pictures in, but I think this first one may be a new favorite of mine. It really shows her personality. Named after Leo, the blue Ninja Turtle, she is known for performing ninja moves to escape from tanks. Attacking food with a single bound, the girl who started it all....Leonarda


----------



## themamaj

Just one more then I will quit overloading you on pictures. Cutie Cray just prior to his molt yesterday. Today really sparkling. And to think what crazy pictures you will see if I get frogs and guppies. You all will send me back to work full time haha.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Maybe Sterling would like the tank in grandson's room?

Saved that picture of Leo to show Simeon tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Maybe Sterling would like the tank in grandson's room?
> 
> Saved that picture of Leo to show Simeon tomorrow.


Oh yeah I forgot she had a online admirer  I love the name Simeon. 

Obviously, I have procrastinated water changes tonight. Hope to move Blizzard tomorrow back to fish room. Debating on who to move into his tank. Sterling and Leo are big buddies so hate to separate them. I thought about moving a long finned fish. Neil would be the next one fin wise, but he needs to stay put because of limited sight. Will have to ponder. Maybe Max. 

Bryant is cracking me up right now. I put the malasian drift wood in his tank last night and took out his bridge. He is thrilled popping up and down behind it playing peek a boo. The shrimp were delighted as well. I am not happy with the plants though. Pulled out some and tried to rearrange others. The cray was running all over wondering what earthquake had hit his world. Something just not clicking yet. Goliath's tank in need of trim so will have long leaf plants can move over. Amazing how changing one thing throws off the whole balance. I have a large sponge filter in that tank that I'm hiding behind a clump of rotala. That may be what is throwing off balance. Unfortunately, limited as to where can place filter and the tubing and cords fit through lid. My dad got me a smaller diameter sponge filter so possibly switch it out. Maybe inspiration will come in the am.


----------



## themamaj

*The top three drawbacks to ordering an online fish:
*1. You *can *get a fish shipped safely of beautiful color and quality. 
2. Ebay puts you on* mailing list* with daily updates of new listings for jaw dropping beauties. 
3. Pay pal accounts that makes it *too easy*!!!!!


----------



## Sadist

I limit my paypal for myself. I put x amount in treat it as cash, can't spend more than what's on the bill.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I limit my paypal for myself. I put x amount in treat it as cash, can't spend more than what's on the bill.



Good idea. I am behaving but amazed how easy it would be to get carried away. I do enjoy looking at the pictures of new fish. Always new color combinations and each fish is so unique and different. Sometimes it is fun to look at one that you know will marble and think about what possible color combinations will come out. 

May try to head out here in a bit and look at some guppies. Hoping the aquarium store will have a good selection of stock in. What kind of filter do you have in your guppy tank? Was thinking of using one of my existing Aquaclear 20 that is in cycled tank to jump start, but also have a Whisper for 10 gallon and sponge filters for 10. What do you think guppies would like best?


----------



## Sadist

My last guppy is in the shrimp tank with a sponge filter, rooibos tea, some plants, and a leaf. There's a ton of algae and salvinia.

edit: They didn't seem to like the HOB filter in the 10 gallon -- I had one for larger tanks for lots of water flow for the otos. Maybe a more baffled one for the appropriate tank size would work.


----------



## themamaj

Drove around town today looking at fish. Did get my 10 gallon on the gallon sale at Petco. Just can't beat $10 for a tank. They had moved their bettas to back to keep out of the draft. Glad to see that. Looks like they had fairly new shipment, but nothing outstanding. Saw one king on top rack that was on side and literally gasping last breaths. My heart just broke for him. He was too weak to make it to the surface for air. I saw a cute double tail. Will post his picture next post. They had a lot of cobra guppies. I also saw some phantom tetras that were quite interesting looking. 

The aquarium store was a very low on stock today. Even their bettas were very few in number and mostly females. I saw one dragon scale veil tail that was white with a yellow tint to fins. He is pretty and has been there a good while. They have him marked high price or I think he would have found a home already. The guppies were really plain today. They even had the tank mixed male and female so instead I spent time looking at the shrimp. They had some red crystal shrimp I liked, cherry shrimp, orange shrimp, amano, and a snow shrimp. The cherry shrimp had babies in tank and so did the crystal shrimp. Oh they were so tiny! Tried to get some pictures but all blurry. When looking through other tanks, I ran across something I had never seen before. Black cories! They almost looked more navy blue to me but are considered black. Really interesting. This is a picture found online but wanted to show you what they looked like.


----------



## Sadist

How cute!


----------



## themamaj

The double tail and a couple of babies I saw at Petco. The blue and red colored babies seem to be what is common.


----------



## themamaj

The one purchase at the aquarium store was some small spiderwood pieces. I thought they would be nice accent pieces in a couple of smaller tanks and give some new interesting things to explore. Chance likes to see anything new that comes into the room. I set them by his tank to make sure I got his approval


----------



## themamaj

*Snowballing spiderwood*

You probably wouldn't believe how long I have worked on this tank tonight. Spiderwood is incredibly beautiful! I love it's intricate wavy branches of all diameters. It can make a great focal point and the green of the plants pop. Oh but it drives me to a point of insanity with initial aquascape. I learned this from Chance's tank. I boiled it 45 min. Rocks for weights ready to go. Goliath tank trimmed for additional plants. Wood in tank exactly where I want it and then it happens. The dreaded float. Pop and up it comes knocking over and uprooting plants. No problem. I've got this. Try 2. Pop...Try 3...pop..Try4....POP! At last it worked as patience waning. I move tank to the room shuffling oh so careful like I was holding the world's most precious stone. Perfect! Now for the piece of resistance the picture of the masterpiece! Wait...a leaf just isn't in the right place. Oops. ..pop. Try again. Plants not cooperating, the rocks shift and pop. I took a really, really deep breath at that point. One more time. Whew we made it. Snowball is happy, I am happy and if any cat touches this tank you will see fur fly because you know what will happen...POP!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Gorgeous! I love Spiderwood.


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Gorgeous! I love Spiderwood.


Thanks, cholla sure is a lot easier to sink  I wish I had changed out the gravel to the natural, but good for now.


----------



## themamaj

*KMG365....Gage*

Growing up through the 70's there was all kinds of action tv shows. Now considered "retro" or "vintage", the great ones are found on Netflix or DVD. The "teen" magazine on the shelves was Tiger Beat. Oh the heart throb pins ups in every issue. My cousin and I would fight over reading the latest copy. We would spend summers in Alabama with my grandparent. Pam and I shared a room and a love for a special tv show...Emergency 51! I was only 6 when the series premiered in 1972 but started watching it when I was about 12. I was captivated by medical emergencies played out on tv. You could just feel your adrenaline pumping wanting to see what happened next. As much fun as that was to watch, a tall, dark and handsome young man with a goofy sense of humor became my first "crush". Johnny Gage with is practical joke antics and eyes that could draw you in. I still watch it on Netflix today. My most prized possession as a child was my metal Emergency 51 lunchbox with matching thermos. I proudly carried it to school. I can still imagine the smell of peanut butter and jelly in it. Somewhere along the way, I grew up. We sold my lunchbox in a garage sale. Now I look for it in antique stores lol. Funny when your childhood memories are now vintage or antiques! So all this blast from the past came down to water changes tonight. I have wrestled over Finn's name. It is cute but just didn't fit him. I sat there gazing at his tank tonight watching him. His dark blue body trimmed in vivid red finage. I thought wow that looks like flames coming out of him. Flames, fire, firemen....oh we are onto something. Firemen wear dark blue uniforms. Red and blue a perfect combination resembling a firefighter. Well who is the cutest and most amazing firefighter in the world? Johnny Gage aka Randolph Mantooth. Sigh good memories insert dreamy face if had one. That's the name. *Finn you have now been officially renamed Gage*. Here is a picture of my childhood heart throb and his partner Roy Desoto (Kevin Tighe) And in case you are wondering KMG365 was the response the captain gave to dispatch when they got a call.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a lot of work for your wood! I never bought any because I didn't want to do all the sanding to fix the rough parts.


----------



## themamaj

Tonight I have just enjoyed my bettas. Each one, each type, each personality is special and wonderfully made.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh that is soooo wonderful! I love that.

...my day, in contrast, was super hectic. The new shrimp, and 4 tanks got water changes. 


Maybe tomorrow can be a "watching day" too.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Tonight I have just enjoyed my bettas. Each one, each type, each personality is special and wonderfully made.


I got to work from home today. As two bettas are on my desk I got to spend time with them. Each is special.


----------



## themamaj

Happy to hear!


----------



## themamaj

*Spiderwood Fungus*

If you are not familiar with spiderwood or thinking of trying it, I thought this might be of interest. Like a lot of woods, it is good to boil spiderwood before you submerse it. If you are not a fan of unwanted tannins, boiling helps release some of that though it will continue to leach small amounts. It is a wood that is difficult to water log, so having an anchor is very helpful to start. Another thing I have found quite interesting is spiderwood fungus. The first time I saw this I panicked thinking it could cause harmful effects to the fish. It is actually a benign fungus. It looks a bit slimy at first but now that I know what it is ,(thank you Aqua Aurora) it is sort of intriguing thinking of the natural breakdown of sugars in the wood. The unused sugars are gradually released. As they are used up, the fungus goes away. It can be rinsed off, but will come back until the process is complete. I have seen mine take a few days to a week or so depending on the wood. The fungus has started to show up on Snowball's wood. It creates a clear to white glow around the wood and sometimes you see bubbles developing. One thing I really like about planted tanks is getting nature that I might not see first hand. I was trying to get some pictures to share and guess who kept photo bombing? He obviously wanted to be the focus of my attention!


----------



## Tealight03

Interesting. I just pulled some white stringy stuff off some aquarium sponger in my filter. I was completely grossed out. I wonder if it's the same concept. I have live plants but no wood.


----------



## themamaj

Nikolai is about to go to the timeout tank! Sometimes I wish the cray would pinch his nose good to keep him from trying to eat his food. RRRRRRR I could whip him. Short of putting the food in the cholla or tunnel he is on it like a mouse starved for cheese. It is not like he has missed a meal either big bully. He doesn't seem to bother the crays just wants to eat EVERYTHING! I did a big vacuum of his tank. I looked all over tank for second cray and couldn't find him. Was starting to get discouraged when suddenly I saw movement in the cholla wood! I was so excited. I shined the flashlight on it and little beady eyes glared back! I figured they were going in the wood but have never seen one in there so so thrilled! Linda I may have to make cholla tunnels all over the tank to outsmart Nikolai  Hoping you get that wood shipment soon!


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Interesting. I just pulled some white stringy stuff off some aquarium sponger in my filter. I was completely grossed out. I wonder if it's the same concept. I have live plants but no wood.


Possibly. Rinsing it is pretty gross and slimy not to mention a bit smelly. 

I just cleaned some filters tonight too. My Aquaclear filter I have has a long intake tube. It is a challenge to get down in it to clean. Any ideas on brush or anything long and skinny that might be good to try?


----------



## Tealight03

Lol about Nikolai. I know it's npt funny. Maybe you could turkey baster some food dowm to the crays?

For my filter intake I pull plants off then wipe and rinse. Mine comes apart though. Maybe a q-tip or one of those metal steak kabob things you could put a brush on?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Neat about the spiderwood! The shrimp would love that!

I need something to clean the inside of my intakes too. I think there is a special tool for it but I have yet to see one...or remember to look...when I am in a store. The filter instructions say to "clean monthly" but isn't it valuable BB?! It probably depends on how heavily stocked your tank is and if you have "dirty" fish like goldfish... I have never actually cleaned my filters...just take out the filter pads now and then and swish them around if they have plant matter or whatever... Hmm...

Nikolai, piggy! I like the idea of lots of cholla wood in with him. That is what Zadok's ghost shrimp need. >:/


----------



## themamaj

Linda (Russell) has some great pieces if you decide you want any. The added benefit with the cholla is that since it is hollow it also provides hides for shrimps or crays to stay in when they are molting. (or if they need a break from Nikolai!) I ordered another larger piece that is more of a stand up version like a tree. It has several branches and really pretty lines. Will post pictures when I get it. 

Since my tank is heavy planted sometimes the intake gets clogged with plant debris. I just added a Fluval sponge over the intact so hopefully that will help. I have tried q-tips but they are not quite long enough. You almost need something like a small skinny bottle brush but haven't come up with anything yet. Let me know if anyone finds a good option.


----------



## Sadist

I've been thinking of using the brush to clean out baby bottle nipples. Mine is contaminated with medicine (I use it to clean out the medicine measure syringe). I think it would fit in most of the intake tubes, and mine has a 4 inch wire handle so you could at least reach further in. You might not be able to scrub very well, though. I'd check the baby bottle isle and see what you can find.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I've been thinking of using the brush to clean out baby bottle nipples. Mine is contaminated with medicine (I use it to clean out the medicine measure syringe). I think it would fit in most of the intake tubes, and mine has a 4 inch wire handle so you could at least reach further in. You might not be able to scrub very well, though. I'd check the baby bottle isle and see what you can find.


Good idea!


----------



## Sadist

Our friend got us a bunch of baby bottle cleaning supplies, and we ended up breastfeeding full time. The rest of the brushes turned into veggie-scrubbing brushes!

Pipe cleaners might work, too, but you still run into the flexible handle not scrubbing deep places well.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, brilliant, Sadist! And I bet those are a whole lot cheaper than "aquarium filter brushes" too. I am definitely going to look at those at Target.


----------



## themamaj

*Second chances*

Now what are odds of this showing up in email today? Look at title. They know me lolol. Could be meant to be????? I will get a space ready just in case owner decides to donate this jaw dropping pretty boy  Then I would fall over!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Is that a PINK butterfly?! *hides daughters eyes*

In this case it looks like it is the buyers' second chance at getting him, rather than the fish's second chance? Well, I guess it is both. He is tremendously beautifully wonderful.


----------



## themamaj

Oh they are marketing big to buyers and I guess you would have to at that price! Love colors though.


----------



## themamaj

*Dakota update*

dakota is growing by leaps and bounds! His fins are filling in nicelyl


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a beauty! I love those colors and the iridescence!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Heh heh heh...I always giggle at beard pictues. Little umbrella head.  So tough!

He is spectacular! What color and shape! I really like the rays in his tail. They make heart shapes.

...even his ventrals are impressive, and I don't just say that about any fish.


----------



## themamaj

Not a good morning when you start the day in "time out"! This is the first time out I have had to do and to no surprise it's Nikolai. I turned on the lights earlier than usual this am. The cray was out and about taking a stroll. Nikolai got sight of him and took off and knocked him across tank. This is a pretty big cray too. I was *ILL* with Nikolai. You do not mess with my crays! He immediately got the cup and he got to stay in the cup until the cray had time to do his walk and get his breakfast and get safely back in tunnel. Oh I am mad at him. Just when I think he is behaving. Not sure what to do. I could move them to Bryant's tank but his is 5.5 with 1 cray and 2 shrimp or I could move to Blizzard's who is fairly passive but he is 5.5 with 4 shrimp with moss, but not planted. Other option is move Nikolai to a new 10 gallon and keep this tank invertebrate and maybe community fish. Oh decisions. Nikolai why can't you just behave???


----------



## themamaj

*Marlie's tank*

I got the other piece of spiderwood placed in Marlie's tank. It is interesting which fish love to go through tunnels and hides and which fish could care less. She would be in the latter category. She was curious when I was moving things around but other than that she completely ignores her decor. Oh well, I think it still adds a lot to the tank.


----------



## Sadist

I love Marlie's tank! 

Some bettas just don't do well with tankmates. Mrs. Fish is like that. No crayfish for her, just Stripey the nerite snail who she can't figure out how to kill.


----------



## themamaj

*Gage's tank*

Gage (formerly Finn in case missed that post) finished his Tetracycline so I moved him to a 2.5 tank. He still has a few more days left of aquarium salt, so no plants yet. His fins finally have new clear growth on the caudal. There are still a lot of ragged areas but making progress. "Gauging" from his reaction, I think he likes his new tank. He has funniest expressions.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I love Marlie's tank!
> 
> Some bettas just don't do well with tankmates. Mrs. Fish is like that. No crayfish for her, just Stripey the nerite snail who she can't figure out how to kill.


Thanks on Marlie. Yes I know you are right. Time for plan B. Ugg the bigger problem is where to put another tank.


----------



## Tealight03

Nikolai looks like he had no idea what happened lol. 

Gage looks great!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Nikolai looks like he had no idea what happened lol.



I KNOW! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

"...but what did I do, Mommy?"
"You attacked my cray-cray!"
"...............yeah....?"
"Yeah? Yeah, so that is naughty! Naughty boy!"
"But it looked tasty!"
"NO! Not 'tasty'! Mine! My cute cray!"
".....oh."

I vote on an invertebrate only tank. Where to put Nikolai? Uuuuuuuuh....uhm....


Marlie! Teeheeeheee. Stormy is like that too, maybe it is a girl thing? Or do you have a female who likes hides? Marlie just gets cuter and cuter.

Gage is going to have some serious finnage soon! Wow!


----------



## themamaj

*Plan B*

Solution: *Plan B*! Nikolai is prime example of needing a back up plan. Obviously not a good learner from "time out", he was back to stalking the cray tunnels. No no no!!! I have another 10 gallon but lack the room currently, so after some good advice, I found out the 5.5 was an option for Nikolai. Blizzard was still in that tank and needed to be moved as well. It worked out to be a perfect option. I moved Nikolai to a holding tank while I vacuumed and water changed tank. Blizzard got moved to the 10 gallon with the crays along with 4 ghost shrimp. Blizzard thinks he has gone to aquatic heaven! I have not seen him so happy in a really long time. I think that was just what he needed! His fins are flared out and his activity tripled within minutes of being in new tank. The little shrimp are also very happy with lots of plants to munch on. The ghost are so much more visible with the black gravel. Blizzard has more passive personality. That coupled with long fins slow him down. I hope those factors will be in the crays favor. They have not made an appearance out of tunnels but hopeful this will be a good fit for everyone. If not, *plan C *will go into action. Blizzard's old tank got a good scrubbing, vacuum and water change. I added a new sponge filter and a new heater. The old heater was struggling a bit so good to go with a new one since hitting cold time of winter. Nikolai had a mini meltdown when first transferred because he can't handle being netted. After a few minutes, he was off exploring and seems to like his new tank really well. I got tickled the first thing he did was check under every plant and the bridge to see if any crays hiding. Sorry buddy you are *HOME ALONE!* Here's some pictures


----------



## themamaj

Millie and Carly will go in and out of tunnels. They don't seem to "need" hides like the boys. Levi is currently sitting in his pineapple cracking me up. He has to have a hide or he can't handle it. Marlie, Sassy, Leo, Peppermint and Melia could care less. I just put some barrels in Dandelion's tank at water change. I think she has swam through them but she pretty much stays at front of tank swimming. Ok Levi just moved to the second story window to peep out. Seriously funny!!!


----------



## Tealight03

Glad everything worked out. Nikolai is quite the character.


----------



## themamaj

*Musical tanks:* Some women rearrange furniture, I rearrange tanks. It is always fun seeing how different fish react to each other so periodically at water change time, I move around my small tanks. They all use the same filter motor and light so easy to change out. I put Dandelion next to Bob. They are both yellow fish. I think they really like each other. Nimbus got moved next to Dakota. Both of them have huge fins. It is fun watching them have flaring contests! Sam and Ben are now side by side. Boy that thrilled Ben to have someone next door that loved to race. Neil and Titus have been good buddies this week. Snowball and Alpine are next door. Snowball is super energetic and Alpine just looks at him like why do you waste all that energy when you could be waiting for food like me. Avalanche and Eli are together and of course my dynamic duo Leo and Sterling. I thought Melia with her breading stripes would give Levi some inspiration but he prefers his house lol. Max and Carly are having some alone time on my two tiered shelf. During the day I card them all. In the evening I try to give everyone some face time for exercise. It seems to work out well for them to rotate friends.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad you were able to work around the killing crayfish problem! I'd love to have one in with Mrs. Fish, but I think she would just kill it or get ripped up (depending on the crayfish).


----------



## themamaj

Little cray out and about today with Blizzard. Cautiously optimistic! Shrimp are all over the place! I think they are enjoying their new space. I moved Blizzard's betta leaf over to new tank. He loves his leaf! Typical male it is like his recliner. All he needs now is a tv remote. haha


----------



## themamaj

I was just looking at Aquaadvisor to see what my new tank stocking percentage was for 10 gallon since I have shifted everyone around. I got tickled that everything I had in the tank had "warning bettas are sooo aggressive and not meant to live with tankmates". "warning dwarf crays too agressive", "warning ghost shrimp and bettas". I get it. *Obviously* I know it doesn't always work but wish it was a little more positive. Sometimes I feel like people see bettas like piranhas.


----------



## themamaj

*Shrimp Compatibility Chart*

*Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart - Tool*


This chart was designed as a quick reference for freshwater dwarf shrimp compatibility. Even though all of these shrimp will live together without causing deaths, this chart is intended to prevent dwarf shrimp hybridization. .








We also would like to offer our online tool, which some users find easier to use. Simply select a species from the dropdown menu and a list of compatible shrimp will appear.
*Compatibility Tool*





*Common names correlated with their species name*

*Common Name* *Species Name* Amano Shrimp Caridina multidentata Bamboo Shrimp Atyopsis moluccensis Bee Shrimp Caridina cf. cantonensis Blue Pearl Shrimp Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis Bumble Bee Shrimp Caridina sp. Red Cherry Shrimp Neocaridina heteropoda Crystal Red Shrimp Caridina cf. cantonensis Ghost/American Glass Shrimp Palaemonetes paludosus Green Shrimp Caridina sp. Neocaridina heteropoda Neocaridina heteropoda Snowball Shrimp Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis Tiger Shrimp Caridina Sp Yellow Shrimp Neocaridina heteropoda


----------



## themamaj

I found that chart online at the shrimpfarm.com. I thought that was a great resource to look at it if thinking of mixing different types of shrimp together. It shows which ones can live together without cause a hybrid.


----------



## themamaj

One of my ghost shrimps is pregnant. It is the weirdest thing. You can see the movement in the eggs. It looks like she will deliver soon. I hope the babies survive. It would be cute to see itty bitty ghosties swimming around, however, Blizzard does like a good brine shrimp dinner so we will see. Another one of the ghost shrimps looks much more white today. He almost looks more like a snowball shrimp. I wonder if he was always that white but never noticed from being in a sand based tank before. Now they are much more vivid to see on the black. I did have one casualty in the move. I saw three shrimp for sure get in tank but not sure on fourth. I found him later that evening. He must have jumped the net in transfer.


----------



## themamaj

*Caution: Crayfish!*

Went to the aquarium store today and saw this incredible crayfish they had just got in. Whew was he a big dude like 4-5 inches big. They also had an orange one in another tank that big. They had this guy in a pet carrier inside a large tank while in quarantine along with a bunch of dwarf frogs. They needed a big sign that said Caution Crayfish! He was not a happy camper in that carrier either. No wonder the frogs were piled up in the corner. Like get me outta here!!!! Oh the frogs were so cute. I loved the expression of the one on the bottom of the pile. The store had also gotten in a huge shipment of guppies of very pretty colors.


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant Rescape*

My trip to the store today was to get another batch of plants. I had added the malasian driftwood to Bryant's tank a week or so ago. The plants were not balanced with the wood and overall I was just fed up with the tank. I ended up pulling all the existing plants and doing a really good vacuum and scrubbing. I cupped my cray while big overhaul. I figured it would stress him too much. Bryant was in the middle of everything. The three shrimp stayed in as well and just looked at me like where did all our plants go? I decided I wanted to have more of a curved wall of cabomba to frame the wood. I changed out the sponge filter to a smaller diameter one which gave me some more room to work with. My dad gave me 4 sponge filters for xmas so I think he expects big things haha! I put in some new lugwigia and reworked the rotala. I am definitely a lot happier with the outcome. The shrimp were really funny. One jumped up on the driftwood like I am still king of this castle! Bryant seems to like the new plants and little cray went marching around and then backed up into his little hide. Too cute!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## themamaj

*Mischievous Max*

I had plenty of plants so added some to Eli, Chance and Max. Max stuck himself right in the middle of his rotala. Yep he sure loves those perches! A true surfer boy at heart.


----------



## themamaj

Chance also got a rescape last night. I flipped his spiderwood around for something different and added some taller plants on back wall. He seems to like the changes.


----------



## themamaj

Waiting on hubby to see if I needed pick him up from the car shop so did a bit of window shopping as waited. Here are some of the pretty boys and girls I ran across today. I loved the 3rd picture of the dragon scale mustard boy. Oh is he going to be a beauty!


----------



## themamaj

That last pineapple boy reminded me of pineapple upside down cake with a cherry on top or in his case on fins!


----------



## themamaj

A few pictures from the fish room. Blizzard's new hang out spot is his water sprite. Gage's cute little face is so hard to resist! Also a couple of shrimp pictures.


----------



## themamaj

*Suprise suprise its a girl*

Help me rename my Petco baby. Timothy Andrew has sprouted ovaries so name just doesn't work anymore. I seem to be on a winter theme right now. Here are a few I have thought of. Any other suggestions for snow and ice theme? 

Glacier
Winter
Frost
Icelyn


----------



## Sadist

Elsa (dno't kill me!)

Oh, that multicolor DT boy is just begging to come home with me. Too bad the hubby's against more tanks.

That poor, clamped little yellow girl. I wish I could take her home, too!

I love your shrimp!


----------



## themamaj

Oh no Sadist you did not just suggest a Disney Princess name?! Haha. I may have to get you on that one. As much as I love snow, snowmen, snow themes that movie drives me to a point of insanity. My sister in law LOVES to tease me about it. She sings me the songs all the time. My poor little snowmen over taken by princesses....nooooooo. 

The multi DT was so pretty. The pictures really didn't do his colors justice. He was really a wow in person. The little yellow girl was so cute. I felt so bad for her. All she needs is a warm tank and some love and she will blossom. The little white girl with the spotted face was a hoot. She did everything but stand on her head to get attention. The rest of her body was solid white with a tinge of pink/red in fins. That is the only thing about looking is that I wish I could give them all a home.


----------



## themamaj

I can't believe it. Blizzard just died. I was in the room probably not even an hour ago and he was fine. He ate breakfast this am. I checked the water perameters. Everything was perfect. He had no signs of illness. Absolutely stunned. My husband just helped me bury him in backyard flower bed. I can't believe this just happened.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no! I am so sorry. Poor Blizzard.  He looked healthy in that last picture. Although...in hindsight there are a few "loose" bubbles above him. Sometimes they do that when they feel bad. Gosh, I really am sorry.


----------



## themamaj

Maybe you're right. Idk. 

I guess that opens the tank for someone. Seeing this empty tank is too sad. I guess I could get some guppies or a schooling fish and put in there or move one of bettas over. I have 6 shrimp and 2 crays in there currently. It would be a test to see which betta would accept the shrimp. Flare (CT) has had one ghost with him and done ok. Avalanche (CT) a possibility but he has never had tank mates. Maybe tank mates would help Max (HM) not bite? I think my plakats would be too aggressive and most of girls are aggressive too. I like the celestial danios but don't know how they would do. Ember tetras nice too. Wonder what would be best choice.


----------



## themamaj

I am going to turn a sad to a positive. I cleaned and water changed the tank. I decided to give Max a trial run in the 10 gallon with the shrimp and crays. Max is my lovely HM. He had a gorgeous tail at one point till he turned tail biter on me. He seems to get bored easily so I thought maybe he would be a good match for the community tank and with any luck it would distract him from his tail. So far so good. He is flaring at every plant and exploring under all the wood. He has met several shrimp and a cray. He loves to play a tag chase with the ghost shrimp but has not tried to bite or hurt them so far. He has watched the red shrimp with a lot of curiosity and got excited when they jumped at him. He has not tried any aggression towards them and seems to be more interested in the ghost shrimp than red so happy about that. The cray he met face to face. They had a major stare down contest until little cray waved his claws. Max took off so also good sign cray holding his own. Max seems very, very excited to have all the space to swim and is zipping all over the place. I was concerned the filter flow might bother him as his previous filter was low flow but he has handled that really well. I will continue to monitor it and if it seems to stress him at any time, I have several spares I can swap out with. He also seemed excited to see Goliath next door. Fingers crossed this will be a good fit. I think Blizzard would be happy to know he blessed his friend.


----------



## themamaj

*Bubblenesting boys*

All my boys seem really happy this am. Woke up to lots of bubble nest. Bob and Nimbus working hard. Nimbus love him. He just has fins everywhere!


----------



## themamaj

*New name for "tiny Tim"*

I finally decided on a new name *Misty*. Not as wintery but lots of misty days here in winter. It just seem to suit her and goes well with other girls w M names...Marlie, Millie, Melia and now *Misty*.


----------



## themamaj

Shhh it's a secret, but there may be some new faces on the horizon in the coming weeks.


----------



## Sadist

Misty is a great name! 

I'm sorry to read about Blizzard. I'm glad your hubby helped you with the burial, too. 

I had thought about danios for my tank at some point, too. Everything I've read about recommends at least a 20 gallon long for them because they are active.

If you ever get a guppy tank set up, do you want Cornelius? I feel really bad about him in the 2.5 gallon by himself, but I'm also tired of all the diseases and death from pet store guppies. Sky and Mrs. Fish don't make good tank mates -- the guppies were scared of both of them before I could even release them into the tanks. We could meet halfway on a day we both have off if you want him.


----------



## themamaj

I will let you know if end up with some guppies. I have gone back and forth on it. If I do anytime soon I would love Cornelius. Right now I decided to put my betta Max in there and see how he does. He watches shrimp w interest but so far no aggression I've seen. I hope he continues to behave but really watching as now he is more comfortable with space and claiming it as his own.


----------



## Sadist

Okay! Good luck with him! One of the warning signs is stalking things through the plants. It was hard for me to tell the difference between Mr. Fish hiding and stalking, and I learned the hard way that he was stalking when he killed an oto. I hope your boy continues to do well in the bigger tank!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Okay! Good luck with him! One of the warning signs is stalking things through the plants. It was hard for me to tell the difference between Mr. Fish hiding and stalking, and I learned the hard way that he was stalking when he killed an oto. I hope your boy continues to do well in the bigger tank!


Thanks me too. I had just added a few red shrimp to tank prior to all of this. If he bothers my shrimp, he will be back in other tank quick. I probably need to do just a smaller invert tank where no worries. I still would like to try some african dwarf frogs in one of tanks with just a betta. Been cleaning in my bonus room today. Oh a tank would look so nice in there..... wonder if hubby would notice? haha


----------



## Sadist

Haha!


----------



## themamaj

*Platinum white?*

Seriously Avalanche? Oh hit my head on a wall all my solid white fish marble. Oh Avalanche you are so pretty but your slight blue marble has now turned turquoise? Color literally has doubled in brightness today. I promise your bowl said platinum white. I have also had solid white fish in Snowball now black and white, Nikolai now blue and white, Blizzard was red and white and now sweet, beautiful Avalanche turquoise and white. Something funny about that.


----------



## themamaj

He does still look like little icicles!


----------



## Sadist

He does!


----------



## themamaj

*Betta Art!*

Just got this tonight from Whippet44! Absolutely loved it and couldn't wait to share. Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## themamaj

Bad Max. Well he is stalking my shrimp. Not eating (yet) but stalking. Rrrr. The cray is so active this am. He is all over the tank! Max tried to get too close to him and I think he pinched him. Haha serves him right! I think I may try to move all the shrimp over to one of my 3 gallons tonight to preserve everyone's sanity. 

*Need some advice here:* I think I am going to set up my spare 10 gallon. I thought about doing it as a divided tank with either 3 of girls OR 3 boys. Has anyone had experience setting one up and doing your own dividers? How does that work with the filter and heater. Is it best to put filter in middle section? What filter best? I have an Aquaclear 20 or also have several options of sponge filters which is what leaning towards. 

*And in other news: *I have a new adoption for me that is coming in on Friday. Very excited to add this boy to the family. And yes I have lost my complete mind but thanks to Linda, I found a dream *pure white EE HMPK* online. I really didn't have the funds to get it right now so was really pondering what to do. I happened to be updating my dad on fish and just mentioned how pretty this one was I saw. He surprised me and bought it for me for early Valentine's gift. Sooo sweet, unexpected and thoughtful. I am super excited because this is a *pure white bread *fish. Both parents were *pure white *and another surprise is the breeder is sending me the matching female for free! Yep my first ever breeding pair!!!! I am super excited did I say that???? I have delayed their shipment to arrive Wed 27th so have time to get new adoptee settled first. I am going to take the plunge and try at least one round of breeding in spring or early summer. Exciting, yet terrifying all at same time. The possibility of little Snowflake babies floating through the tank  and if it goes well, hopefully I will have some fry available. And I have maybe one more adoption coming but not sure when just yet. Lots of activity in the fish room, but loving every minute!

My best friend from high school's daughter is interested in adopting one of my bettas. I don't know which one yet, but going to let her come and look and pick out one. Have had another teacher friend mention she is also interested for her daughter so may have a couple of adoptions placed soon so that will even out my numbers a bit. I have a few available to adopt, but all my favorites are off limits haha. 

Ok got to go to work, but couldn't wait to share some updates. I hope Max can restrain himself until I get home to move shrimp.


----------



## Sadist

Oh man, am I jealous of your breeding project! I hope it goes well! So much for hiding the extra tanks from the hubby, though. There's no way you could hide 100 jars and a giant grow out tub. Good luck!


----------



## themamaj

Haha you're right. Guess better start jar collecting.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love the Avalanche and Marlie pics. How exciting about the white bettas! I would think it would be easy enough to sell them...I would be tempted. 

Walmart sells 6 pack half gallon Mason jars... 1 gallon jars are harder to come by. I learned aaaaall about jars last year trying to find perfect vessels for my fermenting projects.


----------



## themamaj

Great will start cling prices. Heard pickle jars good too.


----------



## Sadist

I was wondering about the little 1 gallon rectangular tupperware, too. Are those any good?


----------



## Olivia27

There's a discussion about jars and where to get the best deals in the breeding section ATM. I think Susie got hers from eBay. Good luck with your breeding endeavor! I'm excited to see your spawn log


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Seren. I have looked at some breeding logs but not recently. Sadist I don't know on the tuperware. I would think glass easier to sterilize but will see. I can see it now...honey you can't wash dishes tonight I need to sterilize another round of fish jars. Then I will have spiderwood, cholla and driftwood boiling on stove. Maybe we will just get take out...poor hubby. BettaSplendid I may need to borrow that extend lash mascara  I do have a good size walk through closet off my fish room. I could easily heat control it and have an area away from traffic. Good place for breeding tank. Turn down the lights, play them some Barry White selections. Haha. All kidding aside, I have a lot of reading and research to do before officially dive into that. When I do it, I want to do it right and give fry greatest chance of success I can. Pretty intimidating thinking of having little lives depending on you.


----------



## BettaSplendid

If only they would hatch out 5 or so fry at a time...sigh. I would have little Simeons already. 100 is a terrifying thought, to me. But at this stage of my life I know I couldn't do it and take care of my kids too. Now when they're grown up? 100 fry might be a great adventure!


----------



## themamaj

May have to keep it in a manageable range, but don't like the idea of culling unless obvious they won't make it. As I mentioned, lots more reading, planning and research to do, but first and foremost have to get the fish here!


----------



## Whippet44

Wheeeee! Finally done!
Wait. 
That means I'll have to wait to read more. 
Noooooooooooooooo!
Jk. 
Guppies! I used to have those. Ironically, one of my original three from deadsmart(aptly called so because of the quantity of dead fish at this particular location) was named Fallen, and she lived more than a year in my care! When she finally passed, she left a legacy of 50 descendants.


----------



## themamaj

Whippet44 said:


> Wheeeee! Finally done!
> Wait.
> That means I'll have to wait to read more.
> Noooooooooooooooo!
> Jk.
> Guppies! I used to have those. Ironically, one of my original three from deadsmart(aptly called so because of the quantity of dead fish at this particular location) was named Fallen, and she lived more than a year in my care! When she finally passed, she left a legacy of 50 descendants.


Haha does that mean I have you hooked? Oh LOL on pet store and great name. That is amazing to have that many descendants from her.


----------



## Whippet44

About as hooked as a fish caught on a fishing line. 
Lol, it was impressive. She has grandchildren now.


----------



## themamaj

aww grandfish how neat


----------



## themamaj

A few pictures from backyard. If look really hard there is Mockingbird on feeder. Cardinals and titmouse active as well. I wish I had bag of seed. May have to make up some homemade suet of cornmeal and peanut butter. They love that! Barn is neighbors down the hill
They are ones that own goats, pigs and chickens. I like that even though in a subdivision it is still like a little piece of farm life close by to enjoy watching.


----------



## Sadist

I love mockingbirds! I used to watch and listen to them sing and "dance" growing up.


----------



## themamaj

They are beautiful birds aren't they? I always get tickled in spring if put out meal worms. The get so territorial and patrol the feeder. The juveniles are the cutest too doing the baby shake dance for food. Woodpeckers are also a favorite of mine. Especially the piliated woodpecker. Oh he is stunning but rare to see one.


----------



## themamaj

*Crazy for crays*

Caught a good picture of cray out and about


----------



## BettaSplendid

Beautiful cray. That is a really good photo, nice and clear. They sure are photogenic, huh?


----------



## themamaj

*Red Rili Shrimp*

The shrimp. First one is Big Red, Peppermint Patty and Candy Stripe. Last is another of Big Red. He likes to pose.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Beautiful cray. That is a really good photo, nice and clear. They sure are photogenic, huh?


They are fun to photograph. Would love to catch one of claws in the air but haven't yet. He/she is so big. Can you tell if female without seeing underneath belly? Is your cray still pregnant?


----------



## BettaSplendid

I thought I could see on Candy Claws that some of his little "legs" pointed forward and lay against his tummy, rather than down. Those are the little sperm passer things...that make the triangle shape on their tummy. And I couldn't see anything like that on Snippy. This is from a side view, I mean, so yeah, I could tell without seeing his full underside but I knew what I was looking at too, having already seen under both of them. I sure miss Candy Claws. Son is keeping his exoskeleton in a little clear plastic box. Sad. I do not think Snippy is pregnant. Hopefully I can buy some from you or Sadist or eventually order a few somewhere.

Those are PERFECT shrimp names. Oh my goodness. Peppermint Patty?! Precious. I like the candy/gum theme.

Your red rilis are very nice. Did you find them locally?
Sorry if you already said and I missed it. Or did I know and my memory opened up a trap door and somehow thoughts fell in? Gosh...that is scary. What else did I forget?!


----------



## themamaj

If I can ever get a stand up picture I will let you help me determine. One looks bigger than the other so wondered if one male and one female but who knows. It might just be older. I got my crays from JDAquatics one of site members. He is great and highly recommend if you ever decide to order some. I thought he was very reasonable on price and fast shipping, very healthy stock. If some rare chance I end up with babies you are welcome to them. 

Shrimp I did get local at our good aquarium store. They may have been more/shrimp than if I ordered but flip side is no shipping. They quarantine their stock so I feel good about buying from them. One time I had one die on way home and they replaced for free. I like good customer service like that. I haven't said a whole lot about shrimp on journal up until now. I had been watching and fingers crossed they would do well and stay healthy and not eaten by any stalking bettas. I loved my red shrimp so when lost last one of those decided I wanted to try these. I liked your blue ones so much but rare to find blue at my store. Ones I have seen are so tiny I'm sure they would be lunch. At the time I had Blizzard in there and I knew he was good with shrimp. His colors were red and white so I thought the red rili would complement him. So sad initial plan didn't work out but Max is enjoying new tank. He has stalked the shrimp but not attacked. I had planned to move shrimp to a cycled 3 gallon I have and then all the bettas coming at once I decided I don't have a tank to give up currently. Max is somewhat behaving and I have every shrimp accounted for several times a day. I hope they will all get along and I can keep them all together until I can get to a point to have more room. My friend from high school let me know they want to adopt Snowball. My heart twinged a bit as he is a favorite, but I know this is opportunity for me to move him to a big tank and teach them how to care for him. They are super excited and I know he will be loved and well cared for. Since I knew I had more on the way, and it was my friend I love dearly, I decided it was ok. At least I can see him and keep tabs on him.


----------



## themamaj

*Snowflakes in the forecast*

Here is my new boy coming next week. Glad we will continue to see *Snowflakes* around here.


----------



## Sadist

I can now tell mine apart by coloring since one is carrying eggs, now. My male is colored exactly like the one you took a picture of. The female has a richer base orange and the same dark orange striping. After the molting, my female is now a bit bigger than the male, too.


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint Patty*

Peppermint Patty has developed a nice little saddle over night. She has been out and about on the prowl for food. She seems to like chewing on the java moss and savaging around by the hydrocoytle.


----------



## Olivia27

Eeek that platinum white EE is amazing! I assume you're gonna find another platinum white girl to pair with him? Looks like an awesome spawn going on!


----------



## themamaj

*Quick Quiz*

Here is a J Journal quiz... Vote for number 1 or 2. Two pretty red girls. Which one is Carly?


----------



## themamaj

Seren27 said:


> Eeek that platinum white EE is amazing! I assume you're gonna find another platinum white girl to pair with him? Looks like an awesome spawn going on!


The seller is sending me a matching female for free. I was pretty excited about that. I haven't seen her yet but I'm sure she will be a cutie. Naming the boy Snowflake. Trying to think of a good matchy name for girl. Any suggestions?

Kirov was in Grand Rapids last night about 9:30pm. I checked this am and they said in transit to destination so I figure he is on his way. I signed up for the text alerts so they will text me every time they scan the package. Poor guy will really think he is in Russia from cold of MI to snow in TN. My doorbell rang a few minutes ago and I sprang out of my seat and ran to the door "just in case" but it was just the neighbor girls wanted to borrow the sleds. I don't expect him until tomorrow. Hopefully he will make it in before round 2 of the snow storm hits.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I can now tell mine apart by coloring since one is carrying eggs, now. My male is colored exactly like the one you took a picture of. The female has a richer base orange and the same dark orange striping. After the molting, my female is now a bit bigger than the male, too.


Thanks that is good to know. The one I took a picture of is out and about a lot. The other stays in it's little cave. I think it is a darker color but hard to tell. If I can catch it out and about I will try to get a picture and let you tell me what you think.


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> Here is a J Journal quiz... Vote for number 1 or 2. Two pretty red girls. Which one is Carly?


Are they both Carly?


----------



## Olivia27

I checked too. Looks like he's gonna arrive on-time so far. He has a heat pack and lots of packing peanuts, but then again I have never been put in a plastic bag in a box traveling across the country ._. Hopefully there will be no delays.

As for names... I like Yuki (Japanese for "snow") for the female XD but then again I like anything Japanese. From my English vocabulary there's Jadis (the snow queen in Narnia), Moraine (geographical term for a glacial... Glacial something haha) and Ice Rain.


----------



## Sadist

Sleet! We had sleet and snowflakes yesterday. Ha!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Are they both Carly?



*giggle*

I wondered that too. But if I had to pick, then picture number 2?

SO GLAD I don't have a black hole in my memorizer. What a relief! Whew. You got amazingly lucky to find such awesome shrimp locally. How nice! I should check out some fish stores closer to my mom. She lives in a more "well-to-do" area, probably has local shrimp available.

What about Flurry or (Ice) Crystal, Icicle, Lady Winter, Tinsel, or....I will keep thinking... I like Flurrie. Flurri. Jingle (bells).


----------



## BettaStarter24

Is it bad I'm glad I'm not the only one currently anxiously awaiting a betta boy? I've been obsessively checking USPS and continuously wishing for more than "left carrier facility and in transit to destination". lol. Hope Kirov reaches you safely!


----------



## themamaj

BettaStarter24 said:


> Is it bad I'm glad I'm not the only one currently anxiously awaiting a betta boy? I've been obsessively checking USPS and continuously wishing for more than "left carrier facility and in transit to destination". lol. Hope Kirov reaches you safely!


Thanks! I hope to see an update tonight. I even signed up for txt alerts. Yep pretty funny. What type betta are you waiting on? Hope yours also arrives safely!


----------



## themamaj

Carly is 1 and Peppermint is 2  They look so much alike now that Peppermint has grown so much. She has major breeding stripes right now. Pretty appropriate for her name to be striped! 

Oooh I like Flurry. Good one. Sounds good with Snowflake!! All other name suggestions great too. Thanks for so many good ones. I will keep them all in mind in hopes of having lots of snow babies one day!


----------



## BettaStarter24

themamaj said:


> Thanks! I hope to see an update tonight. I even signed up for txt alerts. Yep pretty funny. What type betta are you waiting on? Hope yours also arrives safely!


I'm waiting on a king betta from chocolateturtle. He's for my roommate, but since she's out of country atm we're having the fish shipped to me. So technically he isn't mine but I'm still nervous. I signed up for text alerts as well, haven't had anything new since last night which is driving me crazy.

As for name ideas, what about Blizzard?


----------



## themamaj

Seren27 said:


> I checked too. Looks like he's gonna arrive on-time so far. He has a heat pack and lots of packing peanuts, but then again I have never been put in a plastic bag in a box traveling across the country ._. Hopefully there will be no delays.
> 
> As for names... I like Yuki (Japanese for "snow") for the female XD but then again I like anything Japanese. From my English vocabulary there's Jadis (the snow queen in Narnia), Moraine (geographical term for a glacial... Glacial something haha) and Ice Rain.


Yuki is cute name too! I'm sure he will be fine. It sounds like he was well packed. I get so excited like expectant adoptive mamma. I went out and got another tank and plants for him. Setting it up tonight so I will be ready when he arrives. My mom called and said "Did you get him? Did you get the pink one" I sent her his picture. They are pretty sweet to be so supportive of my fish.


----------



## Olivia27

He's already in your town! Woooo!! Looks like there will be no delays after all!


----------



## themamaj

Seren27 said:


> He's already in your town! Woooo!! Looks like there will be no delays after all!


Yeah!!! I just got the text too. With any luck he will be here at noon tom! No doubt I'll be stalking the mailman again. Chance is swimming back and forth like 'Hey mamaj Kirov is coming. Hey did you know Kirov is coming? He gets to be next to me. Hey did I tell you Kirov is coming?" I think Chance is excited too.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Did Kirov make it home yet? Severus just got here. A little worse for wear but alive. The heat pack cooled down due to the weather and he was shaken around a bit and the bag leaked but he's alive.


----------



## Olivia27

Kirov is out for delivery! Anytime now~ 

Happy to hear Severus made it!


----------



## BettaStarter24

He's warming up now, he's getting way more active


----------



## Olivia27

That's always good  looking forward to pictures!

Kirov has been delivered! Looking forward to pics from his end, too!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Sorry mamaj, kinda took over here for a bit lol. 

Here's a couple pictures. I had him floating in Zuri's tank to warm him up, he's now acclimating to a medium KK for now. (Once I go back to school and he goes with his new owner he'll be in a 10g.) So these pics are of him warming up.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad he made it! Now, for MamaJ's guy.


----------



## themamaj

*Kirov!*

He's here!!!! He arrived about 12:30. Had to go pick up grandson at noon so daughter here to receive. Been crazy am with lots change from weather. Whew just got acclimate and in tank. He is doing great! Exploring immediately and gobbled 3 pellets like he was trying to tell me the post office failed to stop for a drive thru dinner for him. Lol. So pretty I love him much! Chance delighted too. Post more later but here's two to start. Thanks so much Olivia! We can both breath a little easier now.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Glad to hear Kirov made it ok!


----------



## Olivia27

He's a tough one isn't he? All that journey and he still eats like a pig! Happy to hear that though XD


----------



## themamaj

BettaStarter so glad you posted. Beautiful! !! So glad safe delivery. Post pictures any time. I love seeing everyone's fish. Yes Kirov lives up to dinosaur appetite; )


----------



## Tealight03

So glad he made it!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Carly is 1 and Peppermint is 2  They look so much alike now that Peppermint has grown so much. She has major breeding stripes right now. Pretty appropriate for her name to be striped!
> 
> Oooh I like Flurry. Good one. Sounds good with Snowflake!! All other name suggestions great too. Thanks for so many good ones. I will keep them all in mind in hopes of having lots of snow babies one day!


Oh, haha, well is it to late to change my answer to #1? LOL.

That is PEPPERMINT? Isn't Peppermint the one who was so bad off for a long time at the petstore? She looks great!

I like Flurry too. Angel and Glory/ Gloria are other names I thought of last night but not winter themed.


----------



## themamaj

Peppermint doesn't even look like same fish. She has done great.


----------



## themamaj

*Snow Days*

2 snows within few days creates some serious snow fun around here. I wish it had been more of packing snow for snowman but we had lots fun sledding, sliding and playing some hockey.


----------



## themamaj

*Kirov*

And the man of the hour...*Kirov*  Sorry just getting to posting pictures. When grandson is here we just stop everything and play. He was very excited about Kirov the new fish and couldn't understand how he came in a box in the mail. Blows my mind too how these fish can travel so well. Kirov is doing amazing. It is like he has been here from the start. He loves flaring with Chance but likes flaring at himself the most lol! Maybe that is the showman in him coming out. I named him after the Kirov Russian ballet because of his pink colors. His grumpy little face reminded me of a lead dancer after a long day of practice. He certainly knows how to flare those beautiful fins and glide and turn through the water. His appetite is not so graceful though. He eats like a velociraptor! I didn't have to train him where to find food in the tank. He was on the hunt for prey within seconds. He already has some clear fin growth on his caudal. He has never been pale or clamped or shy at all! *Olivia* I credit you for such a good job acclimating him and getting him to this point. He is super active and seems to crave the applause from what ever audience he can attract and who could deny those big puppy eyes! Thrilled he made the journey safely and am very happy to have him as one of my betta buddies. So meet *Kirov Alexander*. (Alexander is named after one of my dear friends in Russia)


----------



## BettaSplendid

Kirov does have some serious eyes! Beautiful! Maybe that can be the next "thing" betta breeders go for- BIG eyes. I love bettas with bulgy eyes.

Those are some precious pictures of you and grandson. So glad you got snow and were able.to enjoy it. Just rain here.


----------



## themamaj

*Girlified Goldfish*

I haven't posted a picture of my daughter's goldfish Leia. Officially Princess Leia and does she ever have the girly pinks in her tank to prove it. Leia was a rescue to us about a year ago. She lived with her previous owner about two years so we think she is about three years old now.


----------



## themamaj

*Cardinal Tetras*

I have had several new additions/changes to fish room this past week. I decided to move the cray from Bryant's tank in with other crays. I think cray is much happier and so much more active. I also decided to add a small school of cardinal tetras. They look similar to a neon but they have more vivid red. I really like them. It has been neat to observe a schooling fish. They eat tropical fish flakes but found out today they turn into little piranhas if feed brine shrimp. Pretty funny to watch the feeding frenzy ensue! I finally put together the other metal shelf and moved things around to get ready for Snowflake and Flurry. If all goes well they will be here Wed. So while crazies breaking out I also came home with an African Dwarf Frog. He started out with Bryant but after Bryant took an aggressive charge and nip toward Hopper the frog, froggy got pulled in a big hurry and now in own tank. Had planned to get several frogs but decided to try one to see how Bryant reacted. I dont know if more would have made difference or not but I like seperate habitat so can see and feed without concern. What is one more tank around here lolol. I plan to get a couple more to put with him because I think they do better. Have read myself silly trying to get more ideas for best frog habitat layout. If anyone has suggestions or sees something helpful let me know.


----------



## themamaj

Strike a pose


----------



## Sadist

Wow, such great news up there! 

I'm not sure about a frog home. Personally, I would just fill it with plants and maybe a few tiny terracotta pots as hides. I really love the natural look! Oh, and a dish to eat from somewhere so they don't accidentally eat the substrate.


----------



## Olivia27

That frog cracked me up LOL 

And you take GREAT pictures!!


----------



## themamaj

Seren27 said:


> That frog cracked me up LOL
> 
> And you take GREAT pictures!!


Thank you. I enjoy taking pictures! Kirov is sitting here by me. He is really suspicious of my coffee cup next to tank. I love that these guys notice everything.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh my. Simeon was gilling my coffee cup last night. Intensely. Funny stuff.

Well Hopper is very cute! I like the splayed legs in every picture. ROFL. Very comical.

Have Snowflake and Flurry shipped? This is very exciting. I can't wait to see them! Are they brother and sister? I was wondering if that is always the case when a seller offers a "breeding pair" or if they try to match them up from different spawns.


----------



## themamaj

Yes they are siblings. Got sad news that male was very sick and bottom sitting. Have been offered replacement of a brother. He looks similar but not flaring in picture so didn't wow me as much as other. Dont know if just had heart set on other. Emailed picture for a critique. Option of refund as well. Wrestling with what to do.


----------



## Olivia27

Aw no  I'd say see if male is gonna pull through. He's young, so chances are it's something curable. I can imagine that'd be too much work for a breeder of international scale though ._. But I still hope he'd pull through


----------



## themamaj

Seren27 said:


> Aw no  I'd say see if male is gonna pull through. He's young, so chances are it's something curable. I can imagine that'd be too much work for a breeder of international scale though ._. But I still hope he'd pull through


thanks


----------



## themamaj

After much thought, I decided to decline the other fish from seller. I was disappointed it didn't work out this time, but I will keep my eyes open for just that right pair. When the time is right, it will work out. 

In the meantime, I am enjoying my fish tonight. Have done 12 water changes and hands look like old woman. I like to try to improve something or change out a plant or hide each change. The fish seem to be delighted to explore something new. My plants have exploded and everything was in great need of a trim. The duckweed and salvina have reproduced enough for a whole fish room almost. It is funny how a little duckweed goes a long way! And it is with you forever! haha I love floating plants though. The fish seem to like something to dim the bright lights a bit and it gives them something to nibble on. 

Little froggy is so active. He cracks me up with these poses. A lot of people call them Zen poses but I think the technical term is burbling. He seems to really love brine shrimp. He ate a bit of daphnia this am. Bloodworms are a favorite and I have heard beef heart is a good treat for them. I almost bought some at store when went in for filter floss but decided to wait. Mmmmn beef heart! " Honey what do we have in the freezer for dinner..." I have to ease him in gradually  I saw some Clawed Frogs (DO NOT BUY) today at this store I get supplies. They are a lot bigger than ADF and I had no trouble walking away from that tank. It was interesting to see the difference. Their eyes are much more buggy looking. I like my frog much better!!! Have you ever heard the acrostic for the word FROG? Fully Relying On God. I like that. When I see a frog, it is a reminder for me to remember that God is with me each day and I can look to Him to guide me in all I do. Hope you have had a good evening as well.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I have an ACF and he's the most awesome little guy :-D I've had ADF too though and I can't really compare them. They're both very unique and cool. ACF do kind of lack that "small and adorable" thing, but their personalities make up for it! I guess everyone has a preference though.


----------



## themamaj

SplashyBetta said:


> I have an ACF and he's the most awesome little guy :-D I've had ADF too though and I can't really compare them. They're both very unique and cool. ACF do kind of lack that "small and adorable" thing, but their personalities make up for it! I guess everyone has a preference though.


I'm sorry I shouldn't have made that assumption. It is good to hear from someone that has had both. I'm glad he has been a great guy for you to have. Maybe you can give me some habitat ideas?


----------



## Sadist

I always see the ACF's bleached and dyed different colors, so I've never gotten one (besides not having the right tanks, too). 

I did have an ADF once, and he really loved a tube hide. It's similar to your shrimp one but bigger and with some sort of fake turf on the outside to make it blend in with the plants. I've seen them at PetCo for $8-10 range. I've also read not to have a roof on their hide because they can get stuck, so I'm not sure if I should recommend it or not for the frogs. My Tigress loves to hide in it, though Tiger still uses the tunnel he dug under the breeder net.


----------



## BettaSplendid

_bleached and dyed...?!_


----------



## SplashyBetta

They do dye some of them, which is a horrible nasty procedure involving needles. :-( That needs to be banned. By bleached are you by any chance thinking of the albino ones?


----------



## themamaj

Oh that makes me hurt thinking of them injecting poor little frogs! Why would they do that?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

themamaj said:


> Oh that makes me hurt thinking of them injecting poor little frogs! Why would they do that?


Because people will buy them just like they do dyed fish and chicks and ducklings.


----------



## Sadist

I guess there were albino ones. They labeled them as albino, pink albino, green albino, and blue albino :-( I thought it was really neat until I read that it was physically engineered on the frog (and not a genetic thing like betta colors).


----------



## BettaSplendid

*woozy*

That is awful. Just awful. I will stick with frog colored frogs, thank you.


----------



## themamaj

That is very sad on the frogs. I think they are beautiful just as they are!

Disappointing today would have been the day the white EEHMPK would have come home. I was able to see videos of the fish prior to purchase and it looked like the fish were all very healthy and tanks really cared for. However, as we all know, sometimes fish just get sick out of the blue even with the best of care. I really appreciate though that the seller was honest and let me know ahead of time that the fish was ill. He offered a replacement fish or the option of a complete refund which I ended up getting along with shipping cost refunded. They sure were beautiful, but hopefully the seller will get some more in soon. I would use this seller again as he is here in the US. I have just started venturing out into buying online. I feel comfortable shipping in US but I think I would be a wreck if worried about one traveling internationally. I stalked the postman for US delivery so I would probably have to hang out at the post office for the other haha! Who knows maybe one day I will get brave and try it. 

On a funny note, my dad called me last night. Love him so much!!! He is all into to these survival hacks and prepper websites. Believe me, he is the person to see in case we ever have a natural disaster or zombie apocalypse hahaha. (He is also a great sci-fi fan) He has a little stash of extra food and water in basement, which is probably not a bad idea. Realistically, if we had a bad ice storm and were without power for extended period of time, those things could be very helpful. He knows how to make homemade candles out of things you have around the house. His latest thing was he called to see if my fish stores carry antibiotics. I was like well yes why what are you treating? He has about 12 goldfish so figured some illness. Nope he has read that fish antibiotics are the same as human for things like amoxicillin and come in capsules. In case of weird disaster and you couldn't get medication, I guess those could be use. BIG DISCLAIMER Please don't go out and take your fish medications. However, my interest is a bit perked up. I am also a nurse by degree so familiar with meds and dosing. Headed to store later for catfish food so just going to check out the meds and see if my dad has lost his mind or not


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah, your parents sound like a lot of fun. My husband must read some of the same things because last year he was so proud of himself making candles out of cotton balls and some hair grease stuff. LOL. Good job honey.

So the people who had the white betta import and resell? Do they also breed and sell?

*dreams of EEHMPK* They just do it for me. I love all bettas but those little EE plakats...oh my. *swoon*


----------



## themamaj

Oh yes! I know that trick. Lol and Fritos corn chips burn a long time like a match. 

I think he imports and resells but he may breed as well I am really not sure. I told him what I was looking for specifically and it he finds a good match for a potential breeding pair with good lines to let me know so I could consider it. He has been very good to communicate with and very timely in responses. All those things are things I look for in a good seller.


----------



## themamaj

*Kirov*

Love these eyes!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Kirov (did I spell that right?) has THE most beautiful eyes ever. Wow and what a great picture of him! They are so cartoonish big, like anime! The Japanese would be all over that fish. Seriously gorgeous and unique.

He has nice lips as well.  A well shaped pouty betta mouth.


----------



## themamaj

Haha. Thanks. I will give him the award for eyes and Marlie pretty much wins lips award. I call her Hot Lips. Wasn't that the girl on M.A.S.H? 

Acclimating a couple of more frogs. They are cracking me up. Get us outta here! Other frog is getting so excited and is hovering around bag. I have no idea if they are boys are girls. I have studied up on frog anatomy but still can't confirm which is which in person. I know males have a white spot in their arm pit area. Females have wider hips (imagine that!) and are generally a little bigger. I thought frog I had was male but can't tell for sure on his arm spot. Pretty sure at least one or both of new ones are female but I guess I will let you know if I hear mating calls tonight and any special frog hug sightings. I think having a group will be much better. I can tell the activity is so much more. Well time to free the prisoners


----------



## Tealight03

They are kinda cute.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yeah, they are really cute! That would be awesome if they make noises. I love frog sounds.


----------



## themamaj

I researched, watched videos and read a lot before got one. Wasn't sure what I would think at first he was super comical and little face grew on me. I ended up loving them so got a couple of more. From what read, you see more natural behavior when in groups. One is shedding skin so looks pretty funny at moment.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I have six in Guthrie's 10 and talk about funny!


----------



## themamaj

What kind of betta is Guthrie?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Don't they irritate a betta though? I wanted to put something else in Stormy's tank but I feel like she would be pale and stressed with an active tankmate...or several active tank mates. LOL. Son would love frogs.

Mamaj, are your froggies in a tank by themselves?


----------



## themamaj

Yes frogs in own tank. I wanted to get used to them and learn normal behaviors. I may try again different betta at some point. Lots of people successfully have both. I think Bryant is just older and set in his ways. He likes his own space which is fine. He has ghost shrimp and snail but I think those probably fit his personality better.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Guthrie is an EEHM. Sometimes the ADF will confuse long, flowing fins for food. A female or Plakat would work. I don't expect Betta to keep perfect fins in any community tank so the occasional missing chunk doesn't bother me.

BettaSplendid: The only time ADF are frenzied is when they're fed and when they zoom to the top to get air. Otherwise, their movements are slow and they do "Zen" quite a bit. I had two lock lips playing tug o' war over a shed skin! And when I first got mine they couldn't judge the distance from the water line to the substrate and would crash headfirst into the sand! It didn't take them long to figure that one out. ;-)


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaawww!


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Guthrie is an EEHM. Sometimes the ADF will confuse long, flowing fins for food. A female or Plakat would work. I don't expect Betta to keep perfect fins in any community tank so the occasional missing chunk doesn't bother me.
> 
> BettaSplendid: The only time ADF are frenzied is when they're fed and when they zoom to the top to get air. Otherwise, their movements are slow and they do "Zen" quite a bit. I had two lock lips playing tug o' war over a shed skin! And when I first got mine they couldn't judge the distance from the water line to the substrate and would crash headfirst into the sand! It didn't take them long to figure that one out. ;-)


Too funny fighting over shedded skin! I will agree on lots of posing in zen position. Sometimes they will almost in mid air like free falling from airplane. Someone always has a leg cocked up in the air or looks like doing a fancy one handed push up. Linda one was posing on cholla wood a minute ago so cute. I ran to get camera and of course he moved. I wondered how a female might do or even if a younger fish might adapt better. Do you dose your planted tanks with frogs or just use root tabs? Just wanted to make sure that was ok and won't bother them.


----------



## themamaj

Just got finished with major trim, vacuum and scrub of Goliath and crew's tank. If I had a dollar for every pond snail I vacuumed up I could buy you all the Aquabid fish of your dreams! Oh I hate those things. My local store cannot seem to get their assasin snails back in stock. In the meantime, I vacuum them up regularly to keep population at a minimal. I also scooped out like three huge handfuls of duckweed. I am amazed how quickly it is multiplying in his tank. I decided Goliath needed to see the light of day a bit and I could share the love of duckweed with some other tanks. All my guys love it so good plenty to share. The CO2 unit had also gotten plugged up somehow. I took all the pieces apart and replaced the tubing. I had just put a new canister in not long ago but nothing coming out. Maybe it was a dud or possibly I threw away the wrong one! When hooked up a new one everything seemed to work. I took apart the filter and changed out all the filter floss. I have been using two different kinds. One is more porous like the sponge but other is very thick and does well to catch tiny particles. The floss has really seem to keep sediment out of water since catfish stir up a lot. 

Kirov has been so interactive today. He loves to flare at finger. Yes you are a big bold boy Kirov in your lovely pink colors! 

Gage is doing very well on new fin growth. Still a long way to go before normal but I am happy with progress over last few weeks. 

Everyone has finally settled into a peaceful community in Max's tank. The cardinal tetras must be very relaxed now because they seem to venture off exploring on their own a lot. The crays and shrimp have been super active. One of the red rilis is pregnant! I bet anything delivered would be eaten but sure would be neat to see babies. I caught one of the crays a minute ago I guess cleaning his face? His little arms were going back and forth over his head like the hamster we used to have. 

Maybe someone knows answer to this: What are shrimp doing when they bend their tail up under themselves? I see them do that periodically.


----------



## themamaj

*"Cray ving" Attention*

All 3 crays out and about looking for dinner tonight. Here are pictures of each one. Interesting how each coloration and markings different. Can you tell which one has nickname Big Daddy? Actually it is the second one. He is the biggest but first one got a good close up!


----------



## themamaj

*Food fight*

Food fight over cray food. This first guy just about made a bad mistake. Guess who won? Tetra didnt learn well and just about had a take down when tried second time.


----------



## themamaj

*"Maximum" Authority*

Max still likes to let everyone in the tank know he is still the boss. Here he is striking his mean pose.


----------



## themamaj

Goliath, Max, Chance and Kirov had water changes tonight. They are each so funny. Goliath stays out of my way! I think one time getting sucked up into vacuum tube has him scarred for life. Max is pretty laid back. He doesn't care much what I am doing. I got tickled the crays followed me around and would stand up and wave arms. I was pretty scared lol! Chance is my perfectionist. He has his nose into everything and is happy to point out if I missed a spot. Kirov had first vacuum since home. I used my small homemade suction. He was the cutest thing chasing my tube all over tank. He wasn't scared a bit and it got to be a game with us at the end. I would move the tube then he would twist and turn around it. I would move it toward him and he would almost tag it and then playfully swim off only wanting me to chase him again. I bet we played 15 minutes or more with suction tube. Each of little things like that makes me genuinely love my boys all the more.


----------



## BettaSplendid

What wonderful pictures and stories!  Kirov is delightful. Big Daddy is so handsome! They are all so cute. Do you have a wad of java moss? The baby Rilis might have a chance if they can hide in that. Rilis are in with the tetras too? Those Cardinal Tetras are stunning! I do like that thick red band. I am not sure what the crays are doing when they tuck their tails under. Cleaning maybe, stretching?


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure what they're doing, either.

I love all of your stories!


----------



## themamaj

*News from the fish room*

Hopper stopped by to say "hello". ( now I have this Lionel Richie song stuck in my head ahhhhh) Here is a picture of frog tank. It is early stages. I trying to think of what plants best to add and where. I have a clump of the thick leaf anarchias I could do on the back wall. Have lots of java moss and duckweed, salvinia I could add. Any suggestions? Frogs seem happy and active. I added the mushroom rock to allow some platforms for frogs to rest on at various levels and it gives a focal point. I decided to make a trial run with another betta. I chose Misty (formerly Timothy until sprouted ovaries! Ooops). She is a juvenile and is very curious but doesn't show any signs of aggression so far. She is very happy with frog plate and has cleaned up after their breakfast for them. She also seems very happy with upgrade on space. My camera battery died before I could get pictures of all of them together. I need to move her heater over as well. 

Stayed up till 3:30 last night doing tanks. Didn't start till about 10:30 but got on a roll rescaping. Completely changed out Nikolai's tank. He is still in a 5.5 but new one. I put in gravel, driftwood and new plants and took out silk. I think he needed that. He missed his real plants. His activity level tripled and went off on a big exploration. Nikolai's prior 5.5 was cycled with the sand, so I vacuumed and water changed it and moved it into fish room for frogs. Bryant got a big vacuum and change too while in that room.

Snowball got moved to the 2.5 he will be going to new home in Sat. I am concerned about whether to let him go. He has not been himself last day or so. Swimming and eating but more lethargic than normal. Fins have been a little clamped at times. His has some new colorations to him. I can't tell if more marbeling colors coming out or if it is cause for concern. Belly looks a little dark and full. Feeding daphnia this am to see if maybe just blocked up. Gave him a blue bath last night as prevention. Cont to watch. May try to call friend and give option of another fish. 

Off to take daughter for driver's test. I hope she does well.


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about Snowball. I hope he's okay.

I love your new froggy tank! I'm so jealous. I really want some, too.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Fed him dahnia to help if digestive related. Cant figure out what is going on. He is doing everything but not with his normal zeal and activity.

Thank you on frogs. They are very funny. If you ever decide to try some know of couple good places to get healthy ones.

Finally got to see tummy of a couple of crays last night. They seem to have the belly button thing so that is female? If so Big Daddy is really a Big Mama lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh man, that mushroom decoration is drool worthy! I love mushrooms... Husband actually took a class on mushroom growing and now grows shiitake for me. He talks about branching out into portobella. 

Belly Button! I would say that is a lady cray. 

Feel better soon, Snowball. Twinkie has a big fat dark tummy. All the time. He is just fat. Reeeeeeal fat.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I had seen someone with frogs online that had that decor and really liked it. It was a little more than wanted to pay but also had to get another glass lid for tank. When I went up to pay for lid it had been discounted a couple of dollars of regular price because box banged up. I had looked at glass and it was fine so didn't care about box. When she rang it up, not only did the discount come up but it came up $3! She was like I guess they have put this on clearance so I am giving it to you for $3! I danced all the way through Petco. It justified the mushrooms quite a bit at the point! 

Misty is doing great with frogs. I think she is good fit. She is very curious and likes watching them jump. She has explored the hairgrass a lot. My second attempt with the grass. I love it but have had trouble getting it to do well in past. I thought I would try again with a higher lighting. Fingers crossed it will live. It reminds me of those sea oats you see at the beach in the tank. Oh makes me miss the ocean and beach!!!!! 

Snowball is doing ok. I sent friend email and gave options to pick another fish, wait and see on Snowball or have me pick up one I saw in store. Had to show you this one guy. He was so unusual. Looked like a little bandit! One eye was silver and one black. He was black and white. Hard to tell actual coloring since in that blue water. He was very active and healthy. I sent pictures of him to friend. I kindof hope she chooses him because he would be a fun one to follow.


----------



## themamaj

A couple more cuties I saw. The first guy really appealed to me because of the striping on his dorsal fin. It reminds me of bird feathers. I studied him for a long time because it looks like he has a hole in dorsal but it is not it is a clear spot. Rays were intact. Second time I have seen him. You know what happens when I see them the third time.... The purple guy this picture does not do him justice. He was a wow in person. Lovely colorations and great personality. I just about came home with all of these guys. So hard to resist!


----------



## Olivia27

Wow that "bandit" guy might as well be the first bi-eyed Betta anyone has ever seen in a very long time :0


----------



## themamaj

Seren27 said:


> Wow that "bandit" guy might as well be the first bi-eyed Betta anyone has ever seen in a very long time :0



I know! He was so cool looking. Sitting here debating......I could go ahead and get him "just in case" friend wanted him. And if she didn't well then I would have to keep him hahaha. Oh I need to be banned from pet store.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaaw, that last picture of Bandit melts me! He is doing the "cute face" that Puss'n Boots does on the Shrek movies. Big, pitiful eyes. Pleading, "I am so cold in this cup, and there is nothing to do, and I am lonely. And you look like a nice lady. Please? I have a lot of love to give but no one takes me..."  I need to be banned from making bettas talk!


----------



## themamaj

Nice lady so wanting to go to store....


----------



## Sadist

My female crayfish is bigger than the male now that they've both done some molting and grown up. They were sent as juveniles with a month of growing left to do. I guess you could rename yours to Big Mama.


----------



## themamaj

Gage's fins progress


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> My female crayfish is bigger than the male now that they've both done some molting and grown up. They were sent as juveniles with a month of growing left to do. I guess you could rename yours to Big Mama.


Good idea! How large are they full grown? I know mine have grown a lot since got them but no idea if full grown.


----------



## Tealight03

Gage's fins look great! Omg I love that first guy. You should scoop him up.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I love the mushroom decoration, too! My only caution would be ADF aren't the brightest bulbs in the package. If they can get in they need two or three ways to get out. Apparently if stuck their instinct is to go up. They will keep hitting the top if there's no exit until they drown.


----------



## themamaj

It doesn't have any cave openings just platforms but will definitely keep eye on them to see if any issues. I have one that keeps wanting to hide under sponge filter. Doesn't seem have any issues going in or out but wondered about that.


----------



## themamaj

Just got a note from my friend. She likes the double purple or blue/white marble plakat better. I may have to go see if first guy still there in am. 

Prob good decision to not move Snowball. Declining. Just sitting and weak. Will look up at me so pitiful. Killing me. Turned off filter and gave new almond leaf. Trying to keep him comfortable. Not my year for snow


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

They like to hide under things. I have a split Cholla that I place cut side down so it's like a tunnel. They love it! Unfortunately, so does Guthrie and he chases them out. Then he leaves and lets them have it again until he feels the need to clean it of ADF. 

This guy makes the best stuff. I have bought half-caves from him and shrimp castles. You can order other lengths of the last link.

http://www.plecocaves.com/Caves.htm/standard-caves.html/breeding-tubes.html

http://www.plecocaves.com/Caves.htm/Large-pleco-caves.html/4-inch-tube.html


----------



## themamaj

Great link and great price. Do frogs have issues with a full tunnel?


----------



## themamaj

Misty is growing girl! Just shot up to surface and took quick breath like frogs. Great not only do I have Goliath who wants to be a catfish, she is imitating frogs. Lol


----------



## themamaj

Oops better attach picture


----------



## themamaj

Alpine


----------



## themamaj

*Filter Fun*

No wait I've got this...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Frogs don't have any issues with full tunnels....neither do Betta. ;-)


----------



## themamaj

*Frog Follies*

I can hold this log up with a single hand....You can???...Wait why does it not count because it floats?


----------



## Sadist

So cute! Oh, I want frogs so bad. I'm not sure if Tigress or Tiger would object to them, though. Don't want mutilated frogs trying to swim around.


----------



## BettaSplendid

...how is Snowball? I always thought he was one of the cutest bettas I have ever seen.

Gage is spectacular now. Soooo vibrant and handsome. Tell him I said that. 

The frogs. Please don't make me get frogs too. I do love the cories you directed me to. The are very, very cool.


----------



## themamaj

Changed tanks around and put wood in with Avalanche. He seems quite happy with new look.


----------



## Sadist

Avalanche wants to be a turquoise butterfly. I like the wood in there. I may have to get some for mine someday.


----------



## Tealight03

Avalanche is so handsome!


----------



## themamaj

In sad news, Snowball passed away this evening. Here is one of my favorite pictures. A beautiful boy with great zeal and personality, not to mention full of surprises. SIP buddy. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## themamaj

*Foster set up*

Today was the day for my friend to get her fish. I had emailed her several options and she picked this beautiful guy. I got the fun of fostering him on a temporary basis and transporting him to new home. I wanted to give him a great start so took her 5.5 and all the supplies needed. I got everything set up for her and acclimated fish. He colored up almost immediately and took off exploring. I told her some bettas are shy and maybe wont eat the first day from stress, but I have a feeling this guy will be a ravenous wolf! Very pleased at how well he adapted. My friend was tickled and I have to say I was quite envious leaving. Tank tuned out really nice. I told her if you ever change your mind.... haha Very happy to see her happy and fish happy. Here is a picture of Skittles in new home.


----------



## themamaj

*Audubon*

I warned you what happens the third visit. When went to get Skittles, my friends betta, had to go see if my other two fish were still there. Bandit sadly was already adopted though happy he found a new home. The little grey guy with unusual markings was still there. I'm sure my fish won't win prizes for best in show, but each has drawn me to them in different ways. Eyes, colors, unusual patterns and traits all intrigue me. I like seeing what a fish will become. I think that is why I enjoy rescues so much. This guy just reminded me of a little downy woodpecker or warbler. I love bird watching and always enjoy the Great Backyard Bird Count that usually take place around President's Day. Another hobby I share with my dad. We make it a competition with each other as who gets the most species  I think I am the current reigning champion, but he may take me this year. haha Anyway I saw something special in this fish. I named him Audubon in honor of the National Bird Society. I got him this am, but hadn't had a chance to really see him much until after dinner since had been helping my friend. His colors have popped and as I suspected some blue coming out with the black. He has those crazy cellophane spots. I wonder if they will blue over time. Either way, I liked the unique patterns and most of all how interactive he was with me. He has been a bit shy acclimating but much more comfortable tonight. He ate well and seems to be enjoying having real plants. I keep catching him nibbling on them. Pretty funny. I'll try to get some better pictures tomorrow. Tuckered out tonight from a full day. Lot of emotions with happy for friend, excited about Audubon, but sadness with Snowball. No one will replace Snowball. He will always have a special place in my heart. I guess that is the drawback to many fish, but the joys far outweigh the sad days. Have a good evening.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh Snowball!  Oh no. You knew right away something wasn't right with him. You really know each of your fish so well. I am sorry he passed. 

Audubon is extremely attractive. I hardly ever see spotting or patterns on fins. I would love to have one like that. 

So glad your friend is happy with Skittles. Did she name him? I laughed. That is the CUTEST name. And he is the color of candy. Precious. He is adorable too.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Sad walking by his tank today. 

Yes it is my best friend's teenage daughter. She immediately said oh he looks like Skittles! Also one of her favorite candies! 

Thank you on Audubon. He is still acting a little shy when a lot activity in room. I think he hasn't gotten used to places on tank where light reflects more. He may think who is this betta that is after my new space. Haha. May try to add more plants or a hide to help feel more secure. Anxious to get some better pictures. He is a rich black with really pretty blues.


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about Snowball. I suspected but didn't say anything when you mentioned him not being himself. 

I love Mr. A's patterns and stripes! I absolutely love bettas with spots and stripes and such. It's why I brought little Sky home even though I hate that they sell babies that little. I'm really surprised the brown turned to black and blue on Mr. A!


----------



## Tealight03

Audubon sure is unique. Can't wait to see how he colors up. 

Sorry to hear about Snowball. I completely agree though that the happy memories make the sad ones worth it.


----------



## themamaj

Having a little fun tonight. I decided to move Dakota over between the girls Peppermint and Marlie. Judging by his reaction, I am thinking he liked the move. I think the girls showed off a bit too.


----------



## themamaj

Dakota sure has changed hasn't he? Love to look at before and afters. If I didn't know him, I wouldn't believe he was the same fish.


----------



## themamaj

*Audubon*

I took some new pictures of Audubon tonight. He made me a little bubble nest today  I can't get the lighting right on his tank for pictures. Too much light or too dark. I'll keep trying but maybe these will help you get an idea of how he is coloring up.


----------



## themamaj

Just one more of my best buddy Chance. Would you believe this guy still has new clear fin growth? He has so much finage I bet he feels like he is pulling a rope sometimes. No wonder he loves his floating plants so much to rest on. He is always the last light that goes off before bed. Sometimes he watches me close things down for the night. Remember he likes to make sure things are done right  That boy sure makes me smile.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Having a little fun tonight. I decided to move Dakota over between the girls Peppermint and Marlie. Judging by his reaction, I am thinking he liked the move. I think the girls showed off a bit too.


AHAhahahaha! Oh that made my day! LOL! Peppermint has some serious breeding stripes. And Marlie is just...oh my goodness she is cute. Whoa. Dakota is amazing. His color and that dorsal fin is just incredible. You sure know how to "fix 'em up"! He is all fin! Dakota must love this new set up. Now, how to get past the Invisible Barrier. He'll be working on a bubble nest soon.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw, Chance! He is a cool little guy. I love his personality. Filter, check. Thermometer loosened, check. Mommy turning lights off in correct order, check. Reflection Betta behaving, check. Ooooookay, my work here is done. Time to rest my fins and get a lil' shut-eye. Oh. Eyes don't shut. Oooookay, zone out. Zzzzzzzz....

He looks different in every picture. I like this bit of bright blue contrasting the red. He is like a tropical flower.

I saw on youtube, the Ellen show where she was doing a "what is wrong with this picture" segment. There was a sign in Thailand saying not to drink...the picture on the sign was a person holding a beer...under water!...kissing a fish. Little hearts coming up. Ellen was a bit confused. Clearly she hasn't seen the Bettas of Thailand. Sign made perfect sense to me. 

Chance reminded me of that. Hehe. Don't drink. You might marry your betta.


Ah, here we go:


----------



## Sadist

Wow, Dakota looks like a little rainbow, now! He really has changed a lot since you brought him home. I really love how Audubon is coloring up, too.

That sign is funny. I always thought they meant don't drink while you boat so you don't fall in the water and drown.


----------



## themamaj

Love the sign. Too funny


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Wow, Dakota looks like a little rainbow, now! He really has changed a lot since you brought him home. I really love how Audubon is coloring up, too.
> 
> That sign is funny. I always thought they meant don't drink while you boat so you don't fall in the water and drown.



Yeah, that would make sense. But explain the kissing and heart. LOL!

"Hold muh beer while I kiss yer fish."

I think I will print out that sign and tape it to Antigua's tank. Freak out my husband. Good times, good times.


----------



## themamaj

Can just see the hubby's face on that one! Rofl


----------



## themamaj

*Failing Frog Training 101*

I love these frogs. They are so animated and fun to watch, but love their heart I have heard frogs were not the brightest bulb in the pack but I am not sure mine were even in the packing facility! Ok we have done this for how long now 2 weeks maybe. Same routine. Same feeding dish. Tap on dish, put food in dish and no frog response so gently corral them toward the dish. No they want to swim the other way. Hmm soak food in garlic so they will smell food. Nope sit in corner like nothing ever happened. Finally, I get the frogs in the dish and low and behold they are like oh this is great buffet! I am failing at frog training 101. Help you fellow frog lovers out there. How long does it take them to associate feeding tube with FOOD? In the meantime I cup Misty floating her in tank while they eat every so slow. She figured out cup and feeding in 2 lessons. She jumped in cup tonight to say she was ready for dinner. Lol. After frogs finish I take baster and suck up any excess food so not to soil water and so Misty wont overeat. Please tell me on the right track...Linda........


----------



## themamaj

In other news, I actually cooked dinner tonight. Yep you got it right. She actually cooked, like real food and I am not talking Chick fil A. haha. I made a sour cream chicken casserole, green beans, rolls, and big homemade banana pudding topped with merange. Yummy. Buttering up hubby...my adopted fish from Lil is coming tomorrow! You think he will catch on?????


----------



## Sadist

Hahaha!


----------



## BettaSplendid

LOL. Any frog whisperers in the house?

How do they make it in the wild?


----------



## themamaj

I have to share my crazy tank fiasco this am. I was working on new tank trying to get it ready for Aspen. This was a brand *new 2.5* I got from Pet Smart. I decided to do a sand substrate and plant it with some cuttings from other tanks and some spiderwood I had previously had with Marlie. I had changed hers to cholla last week so had the extra wood. I noticed when rinsing tank and rinsing my sand that the rim on the tank was loose. As aggravating as that was on a new tank, I thought no big deal, I can fix that later with some aquarium sealant. I brought tank in room and got plants, wood, filters, heater and all the stuff just placed how I wanted. I decided to move Dakota back where he had been with Nimbus just because this area on my desk better for the 2.5. I picked up new tank and set in place. I had some water slosh out when scooted it back. I figured from the rim being loose. All of a sudden water started gushing out all over the desk, the floor and me. At this point I am *not thinking happy thoughts about Pet Smart!!! *Apparently the reason the rim felt loose was there must have been a hairline crack in the glass I didn't see. When I moved the tank the glass buckled with pressure of water. Oh it was not a pretty sight! Aspen was due to arrive at noon and all of this taking place at 11:30am. I ran like a crazy woman to go clean and sterilize another older tank of same size. Meanwhile I hear my phone buzz and the mailman drive up the hill. DELIVERY. Last two deliveries they have left in mailbox instead of bringing to the door. I get that they don't want to walk up my hill but seriously the box says live fish and you stick it in a mailbox? Don't you think you would want to at least see if the person is at home to receive it? Had been in a little too much tank water at that point, but ran to mailbox and got the fish. Aspen was a little pale but had made the journey in good health. So I took Aspen upstairs and ran got the other tank and put it all together. I floated and acclimated Aspen while finally had a chance to eat something and drink a cup of coffee. Once his time floating was up, I cut open his bag to transfer him. Lil had told me that he jumped back in tank when she tried to put him in bag. Today he didn't want to get out of the bag. Goofball. Finally he got in the tank and went off exploring. He is starting to color up now, but still a bit skiddish and shy. He was nipping at all the floating plants so after awhile I decided to try him on some pellets. He gobbled them up and seems to be doing well. Oh what a morning! Pet Smart will get a nice visit from me for the return later. Good thing I have had some time to cool off in my wet clothes Rrrrrrr. Aspen home, safe and healthy. I guess all that matters.


----------



## Tealight03

Gosh what a mess. Glad he made it safely though! 

I had to laugh about the frogs. How funny.


----------



## themamaj

*Aspen*

When I first saw this guy from lilnaugrim on her journal I thought he was so beautiful. When I heard she was looking for a new home for him, I jumped at the offer. Formerly Ezio, now renamed Aspen. I thought of Aspen because he had some beautiful green highlights and reminded me of a forest, plus I seem to be on a "A" theme here lately with Avalanche, Alpine, Audubon, and now Aspen. He is a really beautiful boy and can tell he is quite the character. He flared at Marlie, of course what boy wouldn't haha. He is starting to get comfortable and exploring tank more. He doesn't know what to think of the crazy lady that wants to keep taking pictures but got a few to show you. Glad he made the journey safely. So introducing Aspen...


----------



## Sadist

Oh man, what an adventure! He's gorgeous, too!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Tealight and Sadist. The good thing is I have a clean desk now LOL.


----------



## Tealight03

He is really gorgeous. Is he an rt? That can't be right. I'm so bad at identifying them.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. I believe he is considered a half moon. When he gets a bit more comfortable, I will see if I can get a picture of a flare. Tealight I just put a big post on Lil's site asking about sororities. Would love your input either there or here. You and Lil have seem to have good success and it has me pondering it again, but all I have is a spare 10 currently. It would be great to do that with some of my girls and not have the smaller tanks but I go back and forth. I would want it to be a positive for them. Love to hear any advice you might have.


----------



## Tealight03

I replied there but I'll reply here too. Although now that I think about it you may not have meant me. I think Lil and someone else were talking on her journal about sororities. 

I looked into a sorority but never got one. Lil didn't recommend it. It definitely doesn't sound like it's for the faint of heart. From my research, a 15-20 gallon is recommended with six or more girls and heavily planted. 

Truthfully I'm glad I didn't do one just because if there was a lot of fighting I would freak out.


----------



## themamaj

Sorry just saw it was Tree's posts I was reading. I guess that is why I go back and forth. I admire people that can do it successfully but not sure if I have enough experience and knowledge to try one yet.


----------



## Tealight03

Gosh me too. Some days I feel like I'm on top of it, others I feel I have no clue.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

"Frog Whisperer" here. ;-)

What are you feeding your ADF? Since you are cupping your Betta you can stop using the tube until they figure out the dish. Then try the tube. Bloodworms, only, until they figure it out.


----------



## themamaj

I had been alternating them between blood worms and brine shrimp. They seem to "see" the blood worms better. I will go to just feeding the blood worms then for awhile. If you defrost a cube, can you store part of it in fridge overnight till next feeding?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, they stay good three or four days. I have fed after a week.


----------



## themamaj

*Save Now!*

Having fun at lps tonight. This guy tried to save me 15% or more on my car insurance! #Geiko Now you would trust that face right?


----------



## themamaj

*Oh Rats!*

Betta Splendid this is for you! If I ever had a rat I would name him Templeton from Charlotte's Web. He was really cute. Other ones were white.


----------



## themamaj

*Leaping Lizards*

This guy was so funny and active


----------



## themamaj

*Fabulous Fish*

Petco had gotten in big shipment. Most all fish looked good. Oh several I wanted to take home!


----------



## themamaj

Food fight


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aren't ADF the funniest? Just wait until you add more. That gets reallllly interesting. I'm considering adding some to my 20 long. Sam, my source, say I can have 10-12 in a 20 long. ;-) Still pondering ... pun intended.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Squeeeeeee!! The leopard gecko was cute enough and then I saw Templeton! Precious whittle face.

And all those bettas. If they only got along...I would have huge tanks everywhere, full of bettas.


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Aren't ADF the funniest? Just wait until you add more. That gets reallllly interesting. I'm considering adding some to my 20 long. Sam, my source, say I can have 10-12 in a 20 long. ;-) Still pondering ... pun intended.


Pond der ring! ROFL! Good one! I love puns. My dad and i have challenges all the time and will go all day back and forth trying to outdo the other.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Squeeeeeee!! The leopard gecko was cute enough and then I saw Templeton! Precious whittle face.
> 
> And all those bettas. If they only got along...I would have huge tanks everywhere, full of bettas.



Weren't they the cutest? I showed my husband pictures and he was like where did you get these pix? He had no idea Petco even carried the different animals. They also had some really neat looking frogs. One was called a PacMan frog and froget (LOl) the others name but he was a real pretty dark green. These are the non aquatic, but their habitats I have seen online when researching frogs are really amazing. There are a lot of people that apparently raise these dart frogs and other interesting species. I got to looking at different ones online one day and it was really amazing how many different types and colors there were.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I know...they are all so cute and special. The Husband wanted to get a gecko for son and I said, "But what if I really like it and want more and then we have 8 gecko tanks?" He got a deer in the head lights look and never mentioned geckos again. I do look at them at Petsmart though. And those Chameleons....love 'em. But I DO NOT NEED TO GO DOWN THAT ROAD! LOL.


----------



## Tealight03

Question for you: do you use shelving for the tanks? I have mine on my desk and end tables but am thinking I'd like to get a shelf to put several of them on. Tank stands are so expensive!


----------



## themamaj

Yes Tealight I have some three tiered metal shelves I like a lot. I think they are Threshold brand from Target and run around $20 or so depending if catch a sale. Kmart has a similar one. Shelves hold about 160 lbs I believe. I think I gave Sadist specs before when still had box.I have 1.5 to 5.5 tanks on shelves. I feel comfortable with 5.5. Not sure I would put a 10 on it even though in theory weight would be ok. I see a slight bend in middle when have several tanks on shelf but 5.5 weight dispersed seems fine. Easy to put together and sturdy. If need something good price would recommend them. There are some other more industrial shelves seen that would work better for larger tanks. Just hadn't wanted to sink money into them.


----------



## Tealight03

Awesome, thanks! I might use them for a couple 2.5-3 gallon tanks. Now to just deal with the outlet problem.....


----------



## themamaj

Oh do I relate to that problem!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Lowe's and Home Depot have similar shelves a bit taller that hold up to 300 pounds. I used them when I was growing African violets and using fluorescent light fixtures. But, of course, they are more expensive. :-( On the bright side, you could use the top shelf for supplies.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_64014-80752-143654C-DS___?productId=3473469&pl=1&Ntt=shelving+units


----------



## Sadist

That's a different brand than I remember. I'm going to look for them on amazon again.


----------



## Tealight03

I think I have the target ones at my mom's. I'll check Home Depot too though.


----------



## Innerbeauty

I love that mushroom tank! I love all your tanks, actually.

You mentioned your grandson on BettaSplendid's journal. I hope all is going well with that. I have put you in our prayers. Your grandson is so fortunate to have you in his life, and that you care, love, and teach him about God. ((hugs))


----------



## themamaj

Thank you so much Innerbeauty that you would pray for him! I have him this weekend. We have had great fun going to Home Depot for our building project (Valentine mailbox) and making cupcakes for my Dad's birthday. Yes I pray he grows up to love the Lord! So precious we were listening to a Charles Stanley radio show on way home. Dr Stanley was talking about praying for kids and how they do understand more than we think. About that time my grandson said Hey Gma they are talking about Jesus. Can we listen to that Jesus CD? Thrilled me.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Eeeee! He looks so cute and happy with his Valentine box! I used to take son to Lowes for their building projects. He loved it. Tiny hammer and tiny nails...little goggles.  

You really make him feel special.


----------



## Innerbeauty

Aw, your grandson is so precious! Big brown eyes! And what a beautiful thing to say, asking to hear about Jesus. Did you cry?! I did just reading. :-D I love it when they first start understanding, and loving Him!
Does his mother share the beliefs? I will pray for her, too, regardless. 

That valentine box is wonderful! I am thinking about getting some wood working kits for my boys... I think they would enjoy it.


----------



## Sadist

The private school we're trying to get into next year has a woodworking room for Kindergarten and up with age-appropriate projects. I'm so excited!


----------



## themamaj

The wood kits are great! Home Depot has free workshop for kids first weekend of each month. Best if sign up online so they have plenty of kits. They give them apron and pin for each completed project. Ours has a guy named Bob in charge of it...Bob the Builder lol. Then kids get a cookies. Lowes is usually second weekend. They give patches, apron and goggles. For kids up to 12 I think. Great fun and FREE! We try to go every month. 

Sadist that would be awesome to have that at school. I hope your daughter gets in the school you like. 

Innerbeauty yes brought tears to my eyes to hear. Pray for both his parents as neither a part of church. My son was brought up in church and made decision as child. Honestly I dont really know where he is spiritually. I pray he will one day seek the Lord again. 

Had such good weekend with grandson and visit with my mom and dad last night. Oh the peanut butter cupcakes we made were so good. We wont talk about how many I sampled  It is a quality control thing as wouldn't want a bad cupcake in batch haha.

I checked on fish earlier and noticed had a cray pass over night. One had big molt other day so wondering if that one that passed. I sure hate loosing one.


----------



## Betta44

Your grandson is a cutie pie! And, I love that he already knows Jesus- that is an awesome thing to hear! I love it when my daughter talks to me about God, etc. Kids have such simple, but powerful faith. I learn from my kids all the time.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> Your grandson is a cutie pie! And, I love that he already knows Jesus- that is an awesome thing to hear! I love it when my daughter talks to me about God, etc. Kids have such simple, but powerful faith. I learn from my kids all the time.


Absolutely! I love the heart of a child. Jesus did too  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## themamaj

Busy day running back and forth across town, but got to spend some fun time with my daughter today. Well first half not so fun for her...dentist ugg, but fun for me as this new dentist we go to has coffee and cookies in waiting room. I always volunteer to take her to appointments. A sacrifice someone must make as I sat there enjoying my oatmeal cranberry walnut cookie and a great cup of coffee  Neither one of us had lunch so we went to grab something to eat and look in a shop she likes because most of day over at school. Love her heart she had a filling so face numb. She had this great idea that she needed to chew gum on way home with only half functioning face. Let's just say that was humorous! After dropping her at gymnastics, I went back to tackle water changes. 

Monday is usually catch up day for me after a weekend with grandson. I think I feel more like a day of patients at the hospital tonight. I noticed that *Audubon*'s clear spot in his dorsal fin is no longer a spot but a hole that seem to be progressing at a quick rate. It looked like he may have bit a chunk as well so decided fin rot treatment was in order. I am trying using Kanaplex for first time for fin rot. It seems many fish ailments are more gram negative bacteria which that treats so going to see how it works. I also gave him a blue bath. *Neil* seems to have on going fin issues. He doesn't see well so I think he gets his fins in his mouth a lot. Even trying to keep his water pristine he is prone to rot. Since I was treating Audubon, I decided Neil got a round as well to get him back ahead of the game. *Gage* is progressing well with his fin growth and *Sam* is also recovering from fin damage. I decided to give them both blue baths to keep things healthy as they heal. The rest of my Monday crew got water changes and some good tank scrubs. I love seeing clean tanks and clean water. That equals happy fish! 

Snow is back in the forecast. We have had a couple of light snow bands come through tonight. Tomorrow is supposed to be pajama day at our preschool. Wondering if they will call school or not. Either way, I predict some beautiful Snowflakes around here


----------



## themamaj

*Popsicle*

Breeding project has been on hold since white EE pair didn't work out. In the mean time, I decided I wanted to raise some more babies. Next best thing to having a fry but a little older and on a controlled scale. This little one intrigued me. A marble of sorts with hints of red and blue along with scattered black spots. The label was male but I am suspecting probable female though no visible ovaries as of yet. My odds of babies at petco are the great majority female. I am trying to study and make prediction about colors and genetic traits. Will be interesting to see if any of my hunches turn out to be right. Wondering is this little one is a female because stubborn and not cooperative for pictures and likes own way. Favorite place in the tank is the heater. Not sure why there is a great fascination with that even though tank is toasty 81 degrees. So meet *Popsicle*.


----------



## Sadist

She might be trying to hide. I've noticed the shy ones hide near the filter or heater when they're unsure.

I can't wait to see how her colors turn out! My baby's coloring is different than I expected.


----------



## themamaj

I bet you're right Sadist. She does seem more shy. She will get excited to see Audubon but still pretty skiddish with me. I think she was also a bit overwhelmed with room in the tank. Just have her in a 1.5 for now because she is super tiny.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Popsicle is a precious name. Bet she looks totally different by next week!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Popsicle is a precious name. Bet she looks totally different by next week!


Thanks. Was pondering name and that one just "popped" into my head. lol. It seemed to suit her and popsicles come in many flavors. Trying to imagine what colors will end up coming out. Excited to see.


----------



## Tealight03

She's a cutie!


----------



## themamaj

*the A Team*

Some pictures tonight of the A Team... *Alpine, Avalanche, Audubon and Aspen*


----------



## themamaj

Avalanche wanted me to be sure I got his best side


----------



## themamaj

*B is for Bettas*

*B*etta Team *Bob, Bryant *and* Benjamin*


----------



## themamaj

*C is for cookies?*

If you have ever watched Sesame Street you might know my favorite letter song..."C is for cookie, is good enough for me, cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C". No they're not cookies but sure are sweet are *Carly* and *Chance*. Now you have done your ABC's


----------



## Sadist

Auduban might sneak over to my house for some extra treats.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That last one of Avalanche's good side. EEEEEEEEeeeeeeee! So cute! Zadok has those dark bug eyes and the way he moves them-like a chameleon!-aaaaah! I love it. One of my favorite things about bettas is how they move their eyes.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Auduban might sneak over to my house for some extra treats.


Haha. I will know where to look if he fly south for the winter


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> That last one of Avalanche's good side. EEEEEEEEeeeeeeee! So cute! Zadok has those dark bug eyes and the way he moves them-like a chameleon!-aaaaah! I love it. One of my favorite things about bettas is how they move their eyes.


And they know how to use them to milk out extra treats too! I love how expressive they are.


----------



## themamaj

Boss just called me and needs me to come into work to help with parent/teacher conferences and to get caught up for tomorrow since out yesterday for snow. Glad I got caught up on water changes yesterday so today was going to be a housework day anyway. Nice to get to pick up a few extra hours since don't get paid when not there. Only draw back to snow days is a bit hard on paycheck. So high ho high ho it's off to work I go! 

All fishes seem to be doing well this am. Hope to continue my update on all the gang with my ABC's later. Funny how many letters I have covered. Popsicle seems to be doing well. I put some duckweed and salvina in her tank so she seems pretty fascinated exploring that. She seems active but still very shy. Hopefully she will get more and more comfortable so she will come to front of tank more where I can see her better. Have a great day!


----------



## Sadist

Have fun! I'm sure Popsicle will do better once she's settled in. It's got to be stressful in the store, especially when they're so young and fragile.


----------



## themamaj

*Frog Follies*

I noticed mushroom decor had a funny smell to it so took it out to soak. In meantime, had this cave from goldfish when first got them. I hadn't used it in awhile and thought that would be a great hide and perch for the frogs. We all had a little fun with it tonight.


----------



## themamaj

Here is a picture of the cave in the tank. Need to put some tall plants on back wall and I think it will look good. Wonder what plant would look the best? Always nice to change things up a bit and keep it fun to have new things to explore.


----------



## BettaSplendid

LOL. Those little froggies are hilarious.  

Have they figured out the feeding thing then?


----------



## themamaj

They are really slow learners but doing better. I have been trying to feed blood worms exclusively for a little while to train. They can see those better. Today I was feeding the fish brine shrimp and put some in for Misty. The frog went and got in the dish so I put some in for them as well. I think they all ate some. Pretty funny one was trying to get a shrimp and Misty happened to be in the way. The frog nipped at her trying to get the food. You should have seen the look on her face like "watch it froggy you are going down!" I just died laughing. I truly enjoy all the silly antics!

Avalanche has been cracking me up tonight too. He keeps flaring at the cat every time she walks in the room. Pretty sure she's scared lol!


----------



## themamaj

Finally got a few pictures of Popsicle. She has been the cutest thing tonight and very active. I couldn't figure out why she had such a fascination with the gravel in the front corner until I realized a pellet had fallen down there and she must have been hungry. The mini pellets are about bigger than her mouth. She does fine with them but has to let them get soft first. She did great on shrimp this am. I even a got a itty bitty flare earlier. Seeing just a tad more blue hues. Excited she has been more interactive. I turned on filter for first time. I usually give them a day or so without especially if baby to acclimate to tank first before traumatizing with filter flow. I have a regulator on it so that helps a lot. I thought she would be scared to death of it but I was really surprised. She loved the bubbles and would go swim right under it. Here are some cute pictures I got.


----------



## themamaj

*Babies before and after*

Thought it would be fun to share some Petco babies before and after. Isaac was one of my adoptions last summer, but I loved his transformation so included him.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what wonderful transformations!

I agree that something tall in back would complete the scene. All I can think of are water wisteria and water sprite or the java fern that looks like water wisteria and might be mislabeled (from my pet store).

I'm glad Popsicle was out and about more! She looks super tiny next to the gravel. I remember when I brought Sky home, he could only eat half of a defrosted blood worm. So tiny!

I love your froggy antics. I'm glad they're starting to get the hang of food on the plate.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yeah! The gravel looks like boulders next to Popsicle! She must be a speck!


Isaac is very beautiful. I like the blue in his tail.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh yeah! The gravel looks like boulders next to Popsicle! She must be a speck!
> 
> 
> Isaac is very beautiful. I like the blue in his tail.


Yes Popsicle in a tiny baby! I thought Isaac really blossomed into beautiful colors. I will have to ask my teacher to get an update on him for me. I bet his fins are really magnificent now.


----------



## themamaj

Well I am totally puzzled. Misty has been acting really weird today. I noticed she was stressed and clamped this am. One of frogs took a nip at her accidently other night so thought maybe she was upset by that. When got home she was more clamped and was swimming around fine but wanted to stay more near bottom and would look in the cave periodically. I thought maybe I need to move her to another tank if frogs upsetting her. Went to cup her and found my darker colored frog floating upside down under a leaf on surface. I guess she realized the frog had died and was upset. Totally puzzled what happened to frog. He was fine yesterday. I saw him out and about this am. No visible signs of red leg, bloat or chytrid. Maybe older when got him? No clue. Misty has perked up since took her out. Other two frogs seem active but guess will keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Sadist

Oh no! The body might have made a spike in the parameters that helped to stress her out. Or maybe she doesn't like bodies.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ack! Hope the others will be okay and it was nothing contagious. Misty let you know something was wrong.  That is cute. I am continually impressed by how tuned in you are with your fish.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Oh no! The body might have made a spike in the parameters that helped to stress her out. Or maybe she doesn't like bodies.


That makes two of us. It tends to stress me out too. The other two ate really well and have been swimming a lot. I hope they stay well.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Ack! Hope the others will be okay and it was nothing contagious. Misty let you know something was wrong.  That is cute. I am continually impressed by how tuned in you are with your fish.



I just wish I could diagnose before a problem occurs. Too bad they can't tell me feeling bad. 

I wish you could see these two crays right now. They are competing in acrobatics over the plants. One of them is attempting to climb the banana plant stem. That is going to be pretty funny in a minute when she goes flailing off it. That is one active tank! Rili shrimp have been out feeding on java moss. Max is determined the cardinal tetras can't beat him to the daphnia and brine shrimp dinner. They won... too quick. I gave him a blood worm for consolation prize. I think his pride was hurt. lol

I am also convinced I'm loosing my complete mind tonight. When fed Marlie she is up and turning orange????? Please tell me I am seeing things. With handsome boy next door I don't know if she is trying to impress him with different shades of red?

In funny but sweet news, my hubby bought my daughter some flowers for Valentine's Day. She was so excited and just squealed until she realized he misspelled her name. LOL he tried!


----------



## themamaj

Did 50% water change, vacuum and added plants to frog tank. Misty still clamped. I need a fish psychologist. Decided to put her back in own tank. Added cholla and moss she loves. Still stressed. She will respond great to mirror and shakes her butt but then goes back to clamped when take away. Turned off filter. Heater turned up so tank about 81. Concerned about her obviously since up sitting with her at 2am.I hope better tom.


----------



## themamaj

Put Sam with frogs. He is another biter. Decided all biters get assigned community tank to be in charge of. Max tail never looked better since put him in one. Crazy fish. Some need activity to keep mind busy. Sam was a bit nippy with frogs initially but has settled in now. Here is tank with some trimmings had. Looking better. Like having some color.


----------



## themamaj

Not exactly my plan for filter floss but working for her


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Looks good. I hope Misty does well. The ADF's death and Misty being clamped is most likely coincidental.


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Looks good. I hope Misty does well. The ADF's death and Misty being clamped is most likely coincidental.


Probably so. I am hoping just a lot of changes is what seems to have her a bit off. Maybe after settles back into own tank, she will relax.


----------



## themamaj

Few more pictures and then have to go to bed. I swear Marlie was bright orange earlier. Even daughter saw it. Back to red now. Feeling like in the Twilight Zone....

Caught a couple of red shrimp out tonight


----------



## Sadist

I hope Misty gets to feeling better.

Marlie matches her shrimp! Maybe she was trying to look different than they do. Is it possible the lighting at that time of day shows a different color? I recall picking out a purple fish for our first, named him Violet, and got him home to find out he was blue. The store's light was that different.


----------



## themamaj

Misty is feeling better thankfully. Remember she is my fainter so I guess stress bothers her more than most. Just happy to see active and back to old self today.

Also some pictures from some of community tank mates.


----------



## themamaj

New one of Millie Grace. She is a feisty little lady.


----------



## themamaj

*Snowflakes in the air*

Enjoying another snow day. About 2 inches here this am. Love watching all the birds scurry around looking for seed. I put a plate out on deck for ground feeders. This female cardinal was the cutest turning her head side to side checking out the menu. Dark eyed juncos out in full force. I was surprised they were even eating out of feeder. Normally they are ground feeders but I guess if you can't see the ground from snow you go to plan B. The Great Backyard Bird Count is this weekend. Started listing today what species I have seen. I also saw that bunny scampering through the yard. The bunny and I have had some rounds over my garden this past summer. He is not my favorite wildlife at moment. He took out my whole crop of lettuce and carrots. Rrrr. Neighbors horses trotted around to barn. Love having a moment to just sit and watch the activity around in backyard. Have had my coffee and feet propped up. Thinking great day to just chillax until daughter said I need to take her to gym. No weather ever stops practice. She has a meet tomorrow so I guess we will head out here in a bit for practice. Before I hit reality again, a good day to finally introduce *Snowflake*. I hinted earlier to fact was sure I would have Snowflakes in the forecast again. Seeing if you picked up on hint. I actually got him the same day as Popsicle. He was one I had seen at Petco awhile back and was just wowed. He is a pastel so hoping color will stay stable. Very slight hint of blue/yellow to fins but overall a beautiful almost pearlike white. Yes my love for white fish continues! He is doing great and loves to flare. Have missed having a big finned white HM since Blizzard passed so when I saw this guy, he was just what I had been looking for.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a beautiful Snowflake! I'm interested in seeing if he'll stay stable, too. I hope he does!


----------



## BettaSplendid

OooOOOoooooOOOooooo...!!

*drool*


----------



## themamaj

Lots of pictures today. Here are some pictures of Bryant and Nikolai's tanks. Bryant's cabomba has really taken off and filled in. I may add some more plants in Nikolai's but pleased with it for now. He definitely likes having his own space. I am happy no more crays flying through the air! lol

Kirov is doing so well and quite the show off. Love his pink colors and his big eyes just delight me. 

Chance had to get in on the photo shoot. Of course he had to check his thermometer first and make sure it was still a perfect 80 degrees. Chance what would I do without you?? My over achiever 

Popsicle trying to showing tiny little fins next to my finger.


----------



## themamaj

Crays and shrimp. Love pictures of them on Cholla wood.


----------



## themamaj

Note to self: next house fish room will *not have carpet*. Just knocked over big pitcher of water on floor had set aside for Ben's water change. Good thing have industrial fans. ugggg


----------



## Tealight03

My cat used to think it was great fun to knock the bucket of fish water over. What a mess!


----------



## Olivia27

Yeeesh. My entire apartment is carpeted except for the tiny narrow hallway that they call "kitchen". It's super fun when the gravel vac jumped out of the bucket due to the water pressure ._. 

In another note: I really want shrimps now. I saw a couple of ghosts in one of my LFS' display aquarium. They move in a funny way <3 I don't know which of mine would tolerate shrimps though =\ Seren is a hunter. Willow doesn't even leave the plants alone. Merah is a darling, but as his confidence kicks in I'm starting to worry. We'll see how Sith is.


----------



## themamaj

I have had more carpet casualties than can count. I guess as you said it is inevitable with routine maintenance. *Tealight *I am surprised my cat hasn't tried that too. I have one that loves water. Go figure with cats! *Olivia* shrimp is just one of those things you almost have to try to see. I have had bettas that I didn't think would tolerate them do fine and others I thought were passive turn into attack dogs. The ghosts are great ones to start with because they are more camouflaged and typically bigger than a betta mouth. Another thing that is helpful is to have a lot of plants or hides in the tank so they can get away if needed. They are amazingly fast when they want to be. It is not uncommon to loose a couple from transfer so good to get a few more just in case. Shrimp are more sensitive to water perimeters so a cycled tank is important. They are super fun to watch swim and have silly antics. I hope you are able to try some at some point.


----------



## themamaj

Was watching Misty tonight and realized she now has major breeding stripes. That's why she has been so moody...I have one going through puberty! I am amazed how much she is starting to look like Melia. It is almost like Peppermint and Carly. Other than size sometimes they fool me who's who. 

Just got an email that another shipment of heaters will be here Sun. Yeah. With every paycheck I am trying to buy more individual heaters for each of smaller tanks so eventually I don't have to keep running my room heater 24/7. With my heater, the tanks stay right around 80, but it is a sauna in here if door closed. Wow when I think how much money I have sunk into equipment pretty crazy!


----------



## themamaj

So happy daughter back competing. She has been out about 2 and half months with rotator cuff and MCL injuries. That is a real praise to see her out there again. Still healing knee but hope to compete 3 events next meet. Got to see beautiful snow capped mountains and take a walk along river by meet venue since session got delayed. So cold but geese didnt see to mind. Here are some photos from day. Daughter right with teammates.


----------



## themamaj

Been doing *Great* *Backyard Bird Count* today. Made me up a homemade suet cake with peanut butter and corn meal. The birds, and squirrel-ugg, love it! So far up to 17 species. Today is good day to count because winter storm on way and they are feeding heavily. You have to count how many you see at one given time so may be more coming but unless you see together can't count them. Still haven't seen a couple of regulars like wren and nuthatches so hope to add to species list as day goes one.

Here is what I have so far:
2 Cardinals 
1 Song Sparrows 
6 Dark Eyed Juncos 
2 Doves
2 Mockingbirds
2 Purple finches
2 House finches
1 White Throated Sparrow
1 Yellow Rumped Warbler
1 Red Headed Woodpecker
1 Downy Woodpecker
1 Eastern Towhee
2 Chickadee
2 Titmouse
4 Crows
12 Starlings-boo!
4 Blue Jays


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yay! So glad for your daughter. Did she feel alright afterwards?

That is quite an impressive array of birds- soooo many starlings though. Plague. I love a Cardinal in the snow. It just makes me happy inside.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh yay! So glad for your daughter. Did she feel alright afterwards?
> 
> That is quite an impressive array of birds- soooo many starlings though. Plague. I love a Cardinal in the snow. It just makes me happy inside.


Her knee was sore after floor but hyperexteded knee on practice vault landing. Was only able to do one vault in competition due to pain, but seems ok now. Praying she stays in one piece! Gymnastics is a really tough sport on your body with having to practice so many repetitions and the impact of landings. She is a sophomore and level 10 so colleges starting to look at you at that point. I really hope she doesn't have any more set backs and is able to go on and successfully complete season.


----------



## themamaj

Been out trying to do some birthday shopping for grandson. I got online before I went to try to see what was in stock at what stores. Party City said they had all of the Miles from Tomorrowland supplies I needed. I got there and they did not carry it. Called 2 others in town and didn't have it. Called Disney Store and they said no. Called Toys R Expensive and they said they had it so drove across town to find out NOPE don't carry it. Lady I talked to obviously didn't give correct info. Did find dinosaur toy he wanted and got them to price match Walmart's price so saved one trip. Ended up ordering party supplies online. Suppose to arrive Thursday and party Saturday. NO PRESSURE! So behind on planning, but hopefully everything will go well. Five is a big milestone so just want it to be very special for him!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Happy Birthday, Grandson!



Toys R Expensive. LOL. So true.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, Toys'r'expensive! I hope everything comes in on time so the party goes well!


----------



## themamaj

Was in Walmart earlier looking for party supplies. I always make my fish rounds inspections. They had been doing better and had even added a camera monitoring fish area. I thought yeah maybe actually caring about stock now but not today! Awful awful awful. Nasty water, disposable cups made into make shift betta cups and badly at that, stacked up....you get the picture. There was a mom there getting two bettas for her two boys. I had to climb over her to unstack fish and heard her commenting to boys about what color they were looking for and how these didn't seem as healthy. It was their "Valentine's gift" so tried to help the mom pick out the most healthy out of the bunch thinking ok maybe this is someone that really wants a betta. I tried to encourage her to try another store for healthier fish and gave several suggestions. She had given the fish to boys to hold. One was doing well sitting still in buggy. Other started out that way and then as I was talking to mom the little boy was holding the fish upside down and shaking it all around. The mom said I have bought bettas from here before but they keep dying (fish halfway out of cup gasping with brain damage ...) Really I said and daughter grabbed me to walk off. We got around corner and looked at each other "gee can you imagine why fish don't live long at their house?". I saw them later in store. Boys still with fish in cart. I hope the fish made it home alive poor thing.


----------



## Sadist

:-( We had one bad experience when my daughter was younger, and I set her straight. She liked to pick up the food containers and shake them. She got to the fish and didn't pay attention, picked one up and shook him. Even at 2, she understood me calmly telling her that there's a living creature in there, and we have to be gentle with living creatures. She never did it again. I do have to be careful she doesn't pick one up in case of dropping accidents, but she's always careful and gentle.


----------



## Betta44

I agree- we parents have to teach our children how to treat animals. Even very young kids can learn. It isn't that hard to show your child the gentle way to interact with any animal.


----------



## Sadist

Yes. They copy us, too, so I have to be careful of what she "learns" from other people, too. In a local pet store, she saw one of the employees teasing some large fish (oscar-sized fish but with dull coloring), so she stuck her hand over the water and got bit. There she was crying with a giant fish hanging from her finger, then the employee yelled at us about hands back from the water.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Yes. They copy us, too, so I have to be careful of what she "learns" from other people, too. In a local pet store, she saw one of the employees teasing some large fish (oscar-sized fish but with dull coloring), so she stuck her hand over the water and got bit. There she was crying with a giant fish hanging from her finger, then the employee yelled at us about hands back from the water.


:|



Ugh.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hey, thinkin' of you. I hope your weekend and grandson's party went well.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Hey, thinkin' of you. I hope your weekend and grandson's party went well.



thank you! Parties went great. We had a lot of fun with family and friends. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

*Out of this world!*

We have had a blast this weekend celebrating my grandson's 5th bday. He had a friend party at the bounce house on Sat and then we did a family party on Sun. I enjoyed planning and preparing foods with a space theme since he loves Miles from Tomorrowland. I think everyone had a good time and it just thrilled my heart to hear him say "Gma I just love parties". I hope this will be a special time he will remember.


----------



## themamaj

Some of food creations. One eyed sand monster cupcakes, rocket fruit and veggies, super stellar star sandwich, moon rock cheese balls, laser rang grapes ( like a boomerang in space) rocket hotdogs and finally a happy boy pretending to blast off in space


----------



## Sadist

The food looks amazing! Grandboy looks like he's having a blast, too.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> The food looks amazing! Grandboy looks like he's having a blast, too.


Thanks. It has been a joy to do for him but definitely a bit tired from all activity. Slept in this am and trying to get motivated for water changes I'm behind on. Sounds like you have had a lot going on with your fish as well. Just catching up on news. I saw where you mentioned those big crays. Pretty incredible aren't they? I love the blue ones but I bet they would need own tank. Sure are pretty.


----------



## Sadist

I wish I had another tank for the blue crayfish. I'm not sure how big they get since PetCo has even less care sheet info than Petsmart (at least here). I would have gotten blue dwarf crayfish if I could have found them in time! 

I'm going to get a nap in if I can. I'm exhausted after the weekend, and today is parent teacher meeting.


----------



## BettaSplendid

WOW.

You made some creative and healthy snacks! I am no good at that sorta thing, decorating or making cute party things.  So I admire what you did. I am sure he will remember the party, forever. They remember everythingg at this age, even stuff you wish they wouldn't.


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche upgrade*

Ok back in fish mode. Have had a couple of larger tanks in closet anxious to get some of these guys in to upgrade! *Betta Splendid* seeing Zadok so happy got me out of my chair and into action. Avalanche has waited so patiently for his bigger tank. He finally got it today...a new 3 gallon. It just thrills me to see them get so excited with new space! I put his exhisting wood in there and some of his plants so he would feel comfortable. He has double the room now so a very happy boy. He is totally fasicnated with his new filter. It cracks me up what they focus on sometimes. *Dangerous Angel*, I finally made a craft mesh tunnel. My old eyes couldn't see the silly fishing line so I put a needle on it and then I zipped right through putting it together. Avalanche is not quite sure what he thinks yet but is checking it out. I think once he gets used to it, he will love it. Thanks for coaching me through it!


----------



## BettaSplendid

His new tank looks so pretty! I really like the gravel color. Avalanche has amazing fins! Such long crown points. Very nice. You have beautiful fish.


----------



## themamaj

*Popsicle*

Popsicle is growing and changing turning a blue/purple. I would have never guessed that from initial coloration patterns. Popsicle was labeled "boy". I always seem to end up with girls so started calling her she. I am thinking now maybe label was correct. I do not see any ovaposter or ovary developing but know still early. The brighter colors and pointed dorsal fin makes me think boy. Popsicle doesn't want to let down ventricles very often so it has been hard to judge size. Starting to see an itty bitty beard. It has been fun watching this little one grow. My little grape popsicle


----------



## Sadist

You can see the ventrals i the last picture. They seem quite long!


----------



## themamaj

I think so too Sadist. That is one reason I love to photograph my guys is it gives me a chance to really evaluate them and see any changes. Especially these babies dart around so quick it is hard to tell much sometimes.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is hard to remember how small they were at first too. You will love that picture of Popsicle below the thermometer later! Soooo tiny. It would be hilarious if Popsicle turned out to be a giant. LOL.


----------



## themamaj

I have to tell you all a funny about Max the other night. I was doing my nightly rounds and feedings. I had fed Max and the tetras. I usually hand drop some crab food to the crays because everyone wants to eat it. Apparently Max was first in line for the crays food. It did not set well with Big Mama who took her little claws and clamped on to the back of Max's fins as he took off with the food. Next thing I know Max is flying through the tank at lighting speed with Big Mama water skiing behind. Once I realized what was happening that he couldn't shake her off, I got my baster and knocked her off. Poor Max! Traumatized doesn't even describe it!! He turned pale as a ghost and cowered in the corner for quite awhile. Big Mama wasn't fazed by it and went down and got her food and off she went. Max has stayed cautiously away lol. I really felt bad for him but it really was a sight to see Mama cray swinging behind!


----------



## BettaSplendid

ROFL!!

oooooph if only there was a video. I could see it all in my head though.


----------



## Sadist

I recall the crayfish expert saying his crayfish did that once, too! Funny booger, that'll teach him to eat the crayfish food!


----------



## themamaj

*Singing the Blues*

I finally made it over to the aquarium store in town. They had gotten in a very large shrimp shipment so have been anxious to go see them. They were all gorgeous! They had about every color bright yellow, orange, red, varieties of rilis-carbon, red, and blue, blue velvet shrimp, snowball shrimp and on and on. I have been eyeing blue shrimp for some time but every time they have gotten in stock they were so tiny I was afraid to put in community tank. Today they had some about the same size as my red rilis so I came home with a blue velvet and a blue rili. The rili may be a blue carbon rili as has blue and black but hard to tell. They did have them on VIP sale but still pricey to me at $12.99 so only got two. So far they are doing well. The other shrimp and fish don't seem to notice as have multiple shrimp in that tank. The smaller of the two is the blue velvet. He is super active. The rili has been more shy and hiding in java moss. He has been harder to photograph but here are some pictures to give you idea.


----------



## themamaj

Goliath is in the right tank. When you think of him, you think big! Let me tell you his tank is big effort! Convinced I am having death by plants again tonight. Some of my planted tanks are easy to maintain...and then there is Goliath's. White sand is beautiful. White sand over dark dirt and active catfish = big mess. There is no hiding dirt stirred up, plant debris etc. Have had the worst time with plants in that tank too. I use root tabs, CO2 supplement, good lighting and liquid supplements. You would think it would be plush and green and growing like mad. Plants get uprooted all the time and have struggled with melting or yellowing. I am probably trying too hard. Ironically the tanks I leave alone do better. Next time I'm at lps, I may try to get some new plants and revamp it a bit. The grass plants all do well, but would like more variety and color. I did a big pruning tonight and Goliath is very happy with extra room. Catfish are super active after water change. I guess that is what is important. Plants you will not defeat me!!!


----------



## Sadist

I'm so jealous that you have lots of shrimp at your store!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> I'm so jealous that you have lots of shrimp at your store!


Yeah, we need a virtual tour/pictures!

The new blues are gorgeous. Pic #3 I can see tummy clearly- a female. Congrats!


----------



## themamaj

Girl? Awesome! Do you think blue rili or blue carbon? What is difference between blue velvet and blue dream? 

Sadist let me know if anything specific looking for. I can always do a shrimp run one day for you if you think they would travel ok. Store is hit or miss on quantities but they can special order too. All stock seems very healthy.


----------



## Sadist

Thanks!


----------



## themamaj

Got a better picture late last night


----------



## Sadist

I love the spots!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I love the spots!


I do too. Each of shrimp are very different in pattern and even variations in colors. I really liked the yellow ones I saw as well. I will have to get some pictures of different types next time I am in there. The orange are also pretty. They are about the same color of orange as the crays. The carbon rilis are black and white/or clear. They are really striking. The girl at the shop said she had put together a shrimp tank at the store to sell and it sold right away. She was telling me how she designed it with some spider wood and plants. Sounded really nice. That would be a fun thing to do sometime is to design a shrimp only tank and get a variety of different ones to go in it.


----------



## themamaj

Got a question maybe you all can help with. The filters I have on my 10 gallon tanks are ones that if water level drops motor can seize up which is what happens in case of a power outage. I have had that happen a week or so ago while I was at work and came home to motor grinding in one and the other dead. Have been having huge wind gusts today here and power keeps flickering. Concerned if I am not here and loose power or what to do if that happens while I am on a trip or something. I don't want to have any fish problems obviously, but also concerned if still plugged in and motor seized up even after power back on if that would cause an electrical issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sadist

The only thing I can think of is to take it apart clean it really well or have a back-up sponge filter in place and unplug the troublesome one during power fluctuations.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Girl? Awesome! Do you think blue rili or blue carbon? What is difference between blue velvet and blue dream?
> 
> Sadist let me know if anything specific looking for. I can always do a shrimp run one day for you if you think they would travel ok. Store is hit or miss on quantities but they can special order too. All stock seems very healthy.


Rili is the pattern, dark areas with clear. She is a blue rili (her clear areas are tinted blue) and a carbon rili would be plain clear with black.

Blue Dream is a richer blue. Blue Velvet is...washed out blue? Pretty, but not as vibrant as Dreams.

There is a lot of inconsistancy in the shrimp world with labeling though! 

Yours are lovely.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Bad storms here too. Our power has been out for HOURS. my phone battery is about dead too...and the sun is setting. At least it is a warm day.


----------



## themamaj

Good idea Sadist. I think I have a back up sponge filter not using at moment. My daughter has a competition this weekend so may change them out to be on the safe side. 

Daughter got invited to do a fashion show for our leotard company that our gym owns. First fashion show I have ever been to. It was impressive with lights and music. The girls got to model a number of different leotards and athletic wear. They did their hair and makeup. All the girls did a great job and had a really good time being pampered.


----------



## themamaj

A picture from show.


----------



## Tealight03

I think there are battery operated air pumps? Not entirely sure but I think I saw them recommended for power outages.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I think there are battery operated air pumps? Not entirely sure but I think I saw them recommended for power outages.


Probably a good thing to look into. thanks


----------



## themamaj

Goliath and the albino catfish were both sniffing around the same algae wafer. The catfish gave Goliath a big kiss on the nose whiskers and all. Oh you should have seen Goliath's face!!!!! ROFL. I could tell it was the same sensation of kissing someone with a beard. He shook his little face. SOOOOOO funny!!!! Goliath always keeps me entertained with his antics with the catfish. He so loves a community tank!


----------



## Sadist

Too funny with the cat fish! 

I love the fashion show, too! How exciting!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaawww! I love the fashion show pic. What a mega watt smile! Good idea to get REAL athletes to model the clothing; she looks fantastic! That must have been sooo much fun.

I loved that about catfish kissing Goliath. So glad you were looking when that happened.

We call our cories "kissy cats" because they kiss each other so often and kiss the glass. Just adorable.


----------



## themamaj

*Charleston*

Have been down in Charleston for gymnastics meet. We stayed on Isle of Palms which is nearby. I can get a condo there as cheap as hotel in Feb. Beautiful weather. Cold yesterday and had to wear jacket but perfect today. Cold didn't stop enjoying sights at beach.


----------



## themamaj

*Sullivan Island Lighthouse*

Today before left drove to adjacent island. There is an old historic lighthouse there along with an old weapons house and boat house. Lighthouse is still in use. It is a triangular shape which is most unusual.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! You're a great photographer! What gorgeous pictures! I am amazed you saw sea stars and horseshoe crabs...I never see stuff like that.


----------



## Olivia27

Have you called a printing company to get those photos printed as a postcard?


----------



## themamaj

Aww thanks! I really love photography. This time of year, especially after storms in Atlantic there are a lot of sea stars and sand dollars washed ashore. It is sad to see so many affected from storms, but neat in that since not alive can bring home and preserve them. Actually found a complete shell of baby horseshoe crab. Hinge still works which very cool. I thought little spikey shell cool. Not sure what it is. Also came home with drift wood!!!! My daughter said mom you should get a bunch and sell on black fish market. Rofl. The secret wood society.


----------



## Olivia27

It's true though if you can find a source for free driftwood... XD


----------



## themamaj

I did bring home a handful of smaller wood pieces to use in tanks. Hubby even got into helping me search when he heard me squeal in delight over a piece with nice lines. Probably thinking hmm need to get free wood so she will stay off the credit card! haha I am going to boil them up today and set out to air. Pretty day today. Also want to bleach my sand dollars and start the alcohol soaks on sea stars. It is a longer process to dry those but well worth the effort. The crab shells I will clean up as well and put a clear lacquer on them. I did that to one I found last year and it turned out nicely. *Sadist* I know you are also a shell collector. Do you happen to know what the round spikey shell would be from? 

News from the fish room: I got some very enthusiastic greetings when came home! I would hope it was just happy to see me but probably more happy for their frozen food. lol. Poor guys have had to "rough it" on pellets for a few days. Frogs were most happy. I had fasted them since my friend that feeds for me is a bit squeamish of bloodworms. They jumped in their dish and ate until their bellies were nice and round. I forgot to mention I finally came up with names for frogs. *Hopscotch* and *Flip Flop*. They are the funniest to watch. Definitely love my frogs. Sam, who is their tank mate, has seem to have developed a tumor on his head. Was really surprised when got home that it has really grown  It doesn't seem to be affecting him but growth is toward the eye which concerns me might effect his vision. Will just have to continue to watch. 

Have seen no signs of blue shrimp. Going to stir up things in tank a bit and see if can locate, but beginning to worry they may not have made it. Will hope for best though.


----------



## Sadist

I don't know what the round spikey shell is at all. Most of my shells are from freshwater sources and seem to be from snails and freshwater shellfish. Sorry I'm not too helpful. Sick and just got up from a nap.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I don't know what the round spikey shell is at all. Most of my shells are from freshwater sources and seem to be from snails and freshwater shellfish. Sorry I'm not too helpful. Sick and just got up from a nap.


Sorry sick. Hope feel better soon!


----------



## themamaj

Got all my shells and starfish boiled, bleached or alcohol soaking. Trying to catch up on groceries, laundry and watching some Netflix. Have to say it has been nice to have a few days break from water changes. Feel like bad fish mama for needing a break but hopefully that will give me renewed energy for tom.


----------



## themamaj

Back to routine. Goal is to do about half tanks today. This cute guy should arrive next Wed from Olivia. Still debating on name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sadist

The marking on his mouth makes me think of Popeye. Probably not a good name for a betta


----------



## themamaj

Haha yep don't want any of that. He has a little half smile/frowny face that is so funny.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm happy you're taking him! I was so tempted.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I'm happy you're taking him! I was so tempted.


Thanks. I need to quit looking. It gets me in trouble


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaawww! He is precious! What tail type is he?


----------



## Olivia27

He's HMPK  not sure if he qualifies as a koi or not.


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> He's HMPK  not sure if he qualifies as a koi or not.



Certainly marble. If not he will once comes here. Seems to be the trend especially if have any white on them haha. Just a cutie no matter what!


----------



## BettaSplendid

HMPK, lovely. My fav.  Wasn't sure if he was young and still growing into his tail. Didn't want to assume.  I like the little spots of light on his sides.


----------



## themamaj

Love new pix Olivia! Black really coming in. Pretty with blue highlights. Love his faces


----------



## themamaj

Busy work week in midst of school registration for coming year, but pleased caught up on paperwork till Monday. Hard getting back in routine after travel. Already missing the sea and the sand! 

Feel like so behind and another meet this weekend. Hope to finish tanks tomorrow. Added some of my new driftwood to some of tanks which I am pleased with.

Popsicle has been growing and has sprouted an ovaposter and ovaries in last couple of days. There must be a high estrogen influence here as all but one baby fish I have had turn out to be girls lol. I like both but it is funny how they keep me guessing and then bam ovaries! She is so cute though and probably should have been named Zippy because how fast she swims! 

Still no signs of blue shrimp. Sigh. Did big vacuum and move things around. All the red shrimp and ghost accounted for. Just vanished so feeling a costly impact there. 

Been a bit concerned about Levi. He has been quiet last couple of weeks and not as active. Hanging out at top of water and not in cave like typical. Of course, I said that and he just went and got in cave just to prove me wrong. He eats well and seems excited to see me but fins maybe a bit clamped. He will flare beard at me but not fins. He is one of my older boys and color has dulled some. Trying to figure out what is going on with him. Added an IAL, a betta leaf and upped his temp slightly. I think he likes the leaf. These boys love to drive me crazy!

Still wrestling with name for new boy. Have word searched so many things. Leaning towards something nautical. Most of the time I look at a fish and just know but this time stumped. Pondered a few Mariner, Hudson, Capt Jack, Lagoon, Largo, Montego, Kokomo....singing Beach Boys lol


----------



## BettaSplendid

Kokomo is CUTE! Oh my gosh, I would go with that. Probably hard to name him because he may marble and then you wonder if the name will still fit. You could call hom Koko for short. I think it's adorable.

I am bummed about the blue shrimp! What kinda filter ya got in there? Something they could get into? How small were they?

Sweet Levi. They do slow down suddenly. Twinkie still looking good despite lazing around MUCH more than he did a few months ago.


----------



## Sadist

I'm bummed about the shrimp, too. Blue are my favorite.

Some name suggestions from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sailors:

Ernest Shackleton. Antarctic, was third mate in the Union-Castle Line

Harry McNish, Scottish carpenter on Sir Ernest Shackleton's Imperial Trans-Antarctic Expedition

Jeremiah O'Brien, captain of the privateer Unity in the first battle of the Revolutionary War

Kingsmill Bates, British Distinguished Service Cross recipient

Sir Francis Chichester, completed the first single-handed circumnavigation of the world with just one port of call, 1966-1967


----------



## Tealight03

It can be hard to name them. I'm still unsure about my EE boy.


----------



## themamaj

Antartic a great name goes with my snow theme  Actually that might be a good name for a little white boy that is a rescue I hope to get later this month. Great idea on sailors. Thanks!! Haven't thought of researching that route. 

Olivia has been calling him Kokoro so Kokomo would be close. I was trying to go through my mind beaches and famous places. Thought of Antigua and next thing I know I was singing the Beach Boys song haha.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aruba? Sailor? I still vote for Kokomo.


----------



## themamaj

*Baby Popsicle before and after*

Popsicle 1 month home. Can you believe this is same fish?


----------



## Sadist

What a cute little lady! Is she a veil tail? Boom! Ovaries! Boom! I want boys stripes!


----------



## themamaj

*Just one of those days...*

Turning lights on this am and noticed the mystery snail in Nikolai's tank in unusual position. Tapped it and the operculum floated off as well as other debris...yep dead snail so not the way to start a morning. Nikolai seemed fine so glad I got it before effected his water quality. Just had to work half a day so getting ready to do a tank cleaning for him. 

Got email that my little white fish rescue that I had hoped to get some time this month had sadly passed away. He had been in pretty rough shape to begin with so that and possibly underlying issues was probably too much. SIP little buddy. I'm sorry you didn't make it to your forever home. 

Levi has been my problem child lately. He definitely has something going on with him. He sits at surface a lot, loosing color and fins clamped. Then he will swim around and eat like a pig and be semi normal only to go back to looking bad. I have given him blue baths, up his temp, have tried an antibiotic with no noticeable improvement so now trying general cure just to try to work at a possible parasite because running out of ideas. Really frustrated I can't pin point what is going on with him. I just know he is not right and I can't seem to fix it 

Have only seen one of my crays last few days and two of shrimp. I suspect one cray molting and in hiding and hope rest of shrimp are too but just want to throw my hands up in the air some days! 

On happier note, my marble boy got shipped today. Praying for safe travel and healthy arrival. Maybe working on his tank this afternoon will perk me up.


----------



## themamaj

*Levi*

Just took these of Levi. Let me know if you have any suggestions. The more I watch him the more concerned I am of how just hanging at surface.


----------



## Sadist

He does look a little thin to me, too. Maybe some paraguard? It's supposedly is a one of those general cures as well as anti parasites, and it's supposed to be safe for the filter, too. I hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist.


----------



## Sadist

No problem. How old is he? They eventually get kind of frail and skinny and lose some coloring when they're old, too.


----------



## themamaj

He coming up on a year with me. Was minimum 6 months when got him so I know he is getting older plus coupled with being a Walmart rescue probably alone takes years off of life. Even though I have quite the brood of fish around here, each is special and always concerning to see one not feeling well. He is a good boy..my cave dweller as I call him because such a big pouter if he doesn't have a hide. His eyes look a bit brighter so maybe on right track. 

Been working on some rescapes with water changes. Misty got a new piece of driftwood and some new plants. Oh that stinking wood just about drives me to insanity every time trying to place a new piece. Tried a couple of different ones until I got the look I wanted. It helped adding some extra sand to hold things in place. I moved her tank up next to Gage for a change of view. Whew you should see the breeding stripes!!! Estrogen dripping off the walls around here LOL When water clears up, I will get some pictures of tank.

Leo finally got her own personal heater today. Boy is she happy as a lark! Pay day coming Wed so maybe can buy a few more then. Expensive these babies (bettas) are!

Did pick up a new 2.5 for marble boy. I guess probably needs an official name so decided to go with *Kokomo*. You may cheer now Betta Splendid lol. Olivia I thought it was cute you called him Koko and wanted to stay as close to your original name plus liked it was a K name since also got Kirov from you  Hope to stop by Aquarium store on way home tomorrow and get a few extra plants. Excited to get him home.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Does Levi have a "dusty, golden layer" over him? Can be seen with flaahlight shone at an angle. If he does, it could be Velvet and you could use salt... 1 tsp per gallon.

If it is bacterial...then there are different meds for gram-negative and gram-positive. Maybe search those terms in the diseases forum and compare pictures and see what meds are recommended?

I wish I could help more...dear Levi.


----------



## themamaj

*Darling Dragons*

Hard to keep from smiling when walked by this guy earlier when getting supplies. "Excuse me Ma'am..yes you with the fish tank...can we interest you in a bearded dragon?"


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaww! His fat little tummy...so cute. Hahahaha, oh, we do NOT need to go down that road, do we? LOL.


----------



## themamaj

Been tempted but they live 10 years. I sure enjoy watching them. Might be fun to baby sit one  Saw some cute rats at store too. Always like to look at all animals when there.


----------



## Sadist

I've wanted one, and the kiddo wanted a lizard pet. All the reptile pets seem to have expensive set ups (like an aquarium), and the animal itself is expensive. To top it all off, the pet stores sell them too young, so they're likely to die (like baby bettas) without the perfect care.


----------



## BettaSplendid

There are always tons of lizards for sale on craigslist, locally, with their setups. Snakes too. I guess they look fun but people just get tired of them after a while and sell them cheap. I look several times a week for aquariums but it is aaaaalways snakes and reptiles on craigslist here. Never any bargain tanks! (Like I need more tanks?!)


----------



## themamaj

Levi seems a little better today. No signs of velvet which is good. Fins less clamped and color a little better. Has spent a lot of time in cave which is normal for him. He came out and ate like a horse, but can tell still weak. He flared a little at mirror so all those things are encouraging. I think age is definitely a factor for him as well.


----------



## themamaj

*Partners in Crime*

Flip Flop and Hopscotch have had me rolling in the floor tonight. They have wrestled and played leap frog and zoomed all over tank crashing head into sand. They are finally food trained. Will eat out of dish some but stinkers prefer to be hand fed out of baster. Will literally suck food out of it like a bottle and looking at their little round bellies they are well fed! They are so comical...one will have his foot in other's face and then are climbing over each other. Sam really makes it funny when he tries his 'sneak attack' for to take food and then ends up in the middle of the brawl. Hopscotch is the one on top always leaping over the other. Flip Flop is the master acrobat. He ends up in all kinds of positions after his zip to the surface for air. And last picture what more can you say but BOTTOMS UP


----------



## themamaj

*Ladies Night*

Tuesday night is Ladies Night around here. Usually that means water changes for the girls but I finished all my changes yesterday so today we have just played and had fun. Here are a couple of my girls. I have 11 in all but will just highlight a few tonight so I won't be asleep on my desk at work tomorrow. 

*Popsicle* was in previous post so won't update her. *Millie Grace* has stunning blues showing that cholla even looks good with silk plants. *Misty*, loving her new plants and growing like a weed. She thinks she is quite the lady when she gets her breeding stripes going on. *Carly Faith*, has some beautiful blue green highlights coming out in her reds. She was showing off her girly beard tonight. Always so funny to see these girls trying to be scary!!! And last but not least there is a new girl on the block. Introducing *Emma Claire*, a very sweet girl that has waited a very long time for a home.


----------



## BettaSplendid

God bless you. You have the sweetest heart. Hi, Emma! I am looking forward to your story. You will love your new home!

Hopscotch and Flip Flop- you couldn't have picked better names! I had an "AAAAAAAAWW!" moment reading about them. Them wanting to eat out of the baster-LOL! Guess you got 2 new babies.  Everyone looks great!


----------



## themamaj

Kokomo is in Knoxville! Told my boss I had to leave right at 12 today. She was like ok do you have an appt? No fish arrival!! haha Will post some pictures of Kokomo when get him settled and share Emma's story. Have great day.


----------



## Sadist

I love those girly beards! The frogs are cute, too.


----------



## themamaj

*Introducing Kokomo*

He's here! He arrived right at noon very healthy, feisty and couldn't wait to get in his tank. He is super active and very curious. He colored up quickly and has explored every angle of the tank and his neighbors next door. We listened to the Beach Boys song while acclimating. He just swam along to the music. His name really fits him. Sometimes it is hard to settle on name until I see them in person. I may have to get him a little beach chair to put in his tank. His colors are really pretty and vibrant. Pictures really don't do him justice. I am very thankful to have him home, healthy and happy. Thanks *Olivia* for taking such good care of him and for doing a great job packing for safe travel. :-D


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! What a cutie.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sweeeeeeeet. 

I laughed so hard at the "beach chair" comment. He needs that. And a little Tiki hut, sunbrella...do they make those? It should be a given.

Welcome home, Kokomo. Cutie, cutie.

May I ask how one packages a betta? Do they use those "breathable" bags? Or do bettas still need an actual air pocket in the bag to breathe from?


----------



## themamaj

I could just see him chilling on beach chair sipping cup of blood worms haha. Mine always shipped with air in bag, double bagged with lots padding newspaper or peanuts and Styrofoam padding on box walls.


----------



## themamaj

*Sam rescape*

Somehow I had it in my mind today would be light fish maintenance day with getting Kokomo's tank done and him settled in. Levi needed another med dose but other than that no big projects. Lol funny how that develops. Levi improving. Rotated different cave to keep him entertained. Well then looked at Peppermint tank. It needed cleaning again as algae going wild. Took that tank apart and redid. Supplemented all planted tanks and topped off everyone's water. Moved frogs to room across hall with Bryant and Nikolai. Sam and frogs tank needed vacuum and had extra plants so completely redid that tank. Sam is thrilled with new forrest of plants. Took cave out for now for something different. So several hours later sit down. Haha. Here's tank pix.


----------



## Sadist

You're too funny! "Day off of maintenance! Wait, here's three hours of work to do...."


----------



## BettaSplendid

I just like the little name tags they all get. I saw label makers at Walmart and thought of MamaJ.


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes love my labels. Also have cords labeled so if need to pull specific one.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Haha yes love my labels. Also have cords labeled so if need to pull specific one.


Oh yes! I do too. I write it on blank sticky labels though. It messes up everything when I move fish around though..."Antigua's filter" now means "Cory filter"....as long as *I* know that, we're good. Hehehe.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I have heaters all on one power strip; filters on another and lights on a power strip attached to a timer. On the tanks across the room I have the heaters and filters on one power strip and the lights on another. That way I can just turn off the heater and filter power strips when I do water changes or rescaping.


----------



## themamaj

That's a good idea to have a "designated" power strip. 

I just got home and pulled the cards for 'face time'. *Kokomo* is cracking me up. I think he really likes *Misty*. He looks like he is doing an island dance at the top of the water blowing bubbles. I think his colors look even darker today. That marble gene can get activated with different water. Boy is he fast! He is swimming at lightening speed around tank and then he will stop and look at me through the corner of his tank with those pouty lips. Soooo cute!

*Benjamin, Chance, Nikolai *and* Audubon* have all made me beautiful bubble nests. That is still such a thrill to come home to one. *Chance* is still my king of fins. I measured his caudal the other day and the fin itself is 2 full inches! Pretty amazing. I love watching him swim and this flutter of color float past. He is a happy boy.


----------



## themamaj

*Epic Fail*

Oh gee I just had an "epic fail" as my gaming son would say. I had a big bucket of methylene blue...you already know where this is going. I typically will do a good soak of my suction tubes and vacuum equipment in the blue to disinfect between cleanings. Kindof made a bigger bucket than normal. Always dump it in the toilet and flush immediately to prevent any long term blue staining. My hands were already blue from digging in bucket getting out equipment and rinsing. When went to dump the bucket the edge of bucket bumped. Oh not good not good!!!! A blue explosion of water went flying all over the toilet the floor and the sheet rock. :shock:
Immediately grabbed towels and tried to dry ASAP! Of course you know it only takes seconds for that blue to stain. I looked and their were blue streaks all down the wall. Immediately gloved up and went to scrubbing my heart out with clorox wipes of sheet rock. Sweat was pouring off me like a had been in a significant downpour of rain. It came off but not without intense scrubbing. Scrubbed down the porcelin, the tile, the grout, the baseboards. My arm muscles are so tired they feel weak. One thing that sends my husband into complete insanity is anything that effects the house so let's just say I had a lot of motivation to scrub. On the bright side the toilet, floor and walls are sparkling clean!!!! LOL With any luck he will come home and say "wow you did a great job cleaning the bathroom today" hahaha

Note to self: Big buckets of blue=BIG MESS


----------



## BettaSplendid

*jaw drops*

Oh no! That is terrible.  Now you need a nice soak with epsom salts to relax.

Also nice to have a clean bathroom though! Always a silver lining. Like the time Son turned on the tub but then left with Husband. I was reading and kept hearing splash.........splash.......splash.......splash..... Finally my curiosity peaked enough that I went to see what that strange noise was. !! Water an inch deep on floor. Bathroom looked very clean afterwards. Wasn't the relaxing evening I envisioned though.

At least the bucket didn't overturn on your carpet?


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am putting in an official request for before and after updates on Chance, Gage and Dakota.


----------



## themamaj

Would love to. Thanks for asking. Haven't moved from my chair since big cleaning event LOL


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what an aweful big miss! It reminds me -- when I was pregnant, I switched cleaners to something with less fumes. The cleaner stained the toilet seats with streaks of blue. I scrubbed some of the paint off the toilet seats (apparently, ours are painted wood, found that out then!). When one of my daughter's friends visited years later, she freaked because she thought there was poop all over the toilet seat!


----------



## themamaj

*Nikolai*

Nikolai torn his fin major on driftwood overnight so that wood got pulled in a hurry. I decided wanted to give him blue bath to prevent infection. Ugg did I say blue..... Don't worry I was meticulously careful disposing of that water and did so in other bathroom!! ha Took whole tank apart because plants didn't work well without that big wood piece. Had two branch pieces decided to place like tree of sorts. I sanded the fool out of them to make sure no rough spots. Boy did I have a mess from that. They both have java moss wrapped on tops of branches can't see from picture but looks like real tree that way. Am low on substrate so decided to do a mixture of sand and gravel. Was hoping it added texture and interest in tank instead of looking like low on substrate. Hope to pull big rocks once wood saturates well but needed a weight to keep down. Overall, pleased with new look. Nikolai thinks he is king of the jungle again.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Wow, what an aweful big miss! It reminds me -- when I was pregnant, I switched cleaners to something with less fumes. The cleaner stained the toilet seats with streaks of blue. I scrubbed some of the paint off the toilet seats (apparently, ours are painted wood, found that out then!). When one of my daughter's friends visited years later, she freaked because she thought there was poop all over the toilet seat!


Kids are so funny. Great story!


----------



## themamaj

*Dakota before and after*

Dakota showing off his fins today. From grey to glorious  He loves to flare.


----------



## themamaj

*Gage before and after*

Gage was rescued the end of Dec. This first picture taken in January about two weeks after coming home. The second one is today. We are still working on fin growth but he has made great improvements. I am confident in a few more months those fins will be magnificent. I don't know if this is the case or not but had someone tell me at some point that feeding shrimp helps with fin development. We eat a lot of brine shrimp around here


----------



## themamaj

*Chance*

Of course I am always thrilled to update my number 1 buddy Chance. He has been fussing at me today to fix his filter flow. It gets clogged with plant debris occasionally. No doubt he lets me know when I am slacking lol. He is just such a happy laid back boy. He really likes being next to Kirov and loves it when I turn the bright plant light on them so he can be in the spotlight. Who would have thought this guy would have the longest fins of any of my boys?! Mr Chance Victory J


----------



## Olivia27

Wow how long have you had Chance? Amazing regrowth on all of them but Chance really truly blossomed!


----------



## themamaj

themamaj said:


> Nikolai torn his fin major on driftwood overnight so that wood got pulled in a hurry. I decided wanted to give him blue bath to prevent infection. Ugg did I say blue..... Don't worry I was meticulously careful disposing of that water and did so in other bathroom!! ha Took whole tank apart because plants didn't work well without that big wood piece. Had two branch pieces decided to place like tree of sorts. I sanded the fool out of them to make sure no rough spots. Boy did I have a mess from that. They both have java moss wrapped on tops of branches can't see from picture but looks like real tree that way. Am low on substrate so decided to do a mixture of sand and gravel. Was hoping it added texture and interest in tank instead of looking like low on substrate. Hope to pull big rocks once wood saturates well but needed a weight to keep down. Overall, pleased with new look. Nikolai thinks he is king of the jungle again.



Looking at tank now wondering if should have put the wood pieces in the rocks. Maybe need to replace the red plant in front gravel as blends in too much. What do you think would look the best? I have to be my own biggest critic.


----------



## BettaSplendid

WOW!!!

They all look great! What a testament to LOVE. You should copy/paste Chance's story for people who might've missed it. What an amazing recovery.

Dakota has really cool metallic silver color. Just amazing he ever got into the sad condition he was in? You would think he would have been snapped up immediately at store. ?? He is amazing!

And Gage, we all knew he would be stunning once his unfortunate injury healed.

You've done good!

Maybe move the red plant to the right of the rocks. One rock behind wood might look good?


----------



## Tealight03

They look great! Truly a remarkable recovery for each.


----------



## themamaj

Chance was rescued and adopted July , 2015. You can read Chance's story on page 3 of the journal. If you haven't read about Chance, his story will give you a heart for those neglected and abused. He is the reason behind my rescues and gave me a tender heart for those in great need. Definitely an amazing guy with a will to fight and overcome the odds. I really adore him!


----------



## Tealight03

I didn't realize this until I just re-read Chance's story, but I got my rescue the same day. He wasn't in nearly as bad of shape of course. Chance is so lucky you found him.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I didn't realize this until I just re-read Chance's story, but I got my rescue the same day. He wasn't in nearly as bad of shape of course. Chance is so lucky you found him.


I had forgot Killian was a rescue too. I love him. That is so neat they both got homes the same day! How is Macklin and Grayson doing?


----------



## Tealight03

It is neat! Macklin and Grayson are doing well. Macklin has some regrowth going, so I'm excited about that.


----------



## themamaj

*Eli update*

Here is some more fun with before and after. Eli was a Petco fish. I visited him several times when in and out of the store and impressed with his unique look. After the 3rd visit, he came home  He sure has changed. He is a very funny boy. He really likes Alpine. They have flaring contests. His dragon scales have affected his left eye, but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. Thankfully his right eye is still nice and clear.


----------



## themamaj

*Alpine the marble king*

Alpine is my king of marbles and classic example of how dragon scales tend to blue over time. I forget he once had all that white! He is a super active boy and cracks me up with facial expressions he makes. He swam at me a minute ago with mouth wide open and it looked like a big horse grin.


----------



## themamaj

*Emma*

Miss Emma has waited for me to tell her story. I was out and about getting supplies the other day for Kokomo and decided to stop into a store that I don't go in very often. It is a bit out of my way and the roads around it have been a huge mess of road construction. I happened to be coming home that way that day so stopped in just to see if they had anything interesting. This particular store has a smaller selection of bettas. It is the same store I rescued Hope out of last year. Thankfully, none of the fish were in shape I found Hope in, but still not ideal. There were some college age kids in the store as well. One guy had picked him out a blue veil tail and the smallest bowl he could find in the store. I had to hold myself back from giving him the proper care of a betta fish lecture. I spotted Emma when first came in the store. She was swimming and dancing all over the cup almost doing tricks for me. Me and my draw to white colored fish! I picked her up and watched her awhile. I set her back down and looked through all the other fish. There were a couple of dumbos, veil tails and two females with Emma being one of them. The other girl was really cute too. I believe she was a red halfmoon. I walked around the rest of the store and priced some substrate. I kept thinking about Emma so went back over to look at her. She had some unique markings on her chin. I thought gosh she looks so familiar. Is that the same fish I saw the last time I came in the store back the first of Jan? I had taken pictures of the fish that day so pulled up my photo gallery. Sure enough it was Emma! She had caught my eye before and those chin markings were identical. I asked the clerk if she had been there a long time and she said yes. She remembered that Emma had much more pink coloring in her fins when first arrived. She said she has lost color over time plus being female, no one wanted her. Wrong! She was beautiful in my eyes. Probably considered a pastel but had a beautiful iridescence to her. I couldn't believe she was still so interactive with me after at least 2 months on the shelf that I knew of. Emma means complete. She has helped complete my fish family and we have come full circle with each other. Claire means bright. I hope she has a long bright future ahead! She is doing great. As expected she has colored up with more pink in the fins. Almost looks like a butterfly pattern but not complete on caudal. She was so sweet when first put her in the tank. She just swam up to every plant and piece of wood looking at them with such amazement. It took her a feeding or so to learn to eat frozen food but now she just lights up every time I feed her shrimp, bloodworms or daphnia like it is the greatest thing in the world. I guess that is one reason I have taken in so many fish is that it just thrills my heart to see them thrive. I know I can't help them all, but I am so happy to have had a part in changing the lives of these.


----------



## Sadist

Oh wow, I've only seen that color pattern on ee geno fish! The salamander coloring. They usually have a a bit of it on their body, too. How unique!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Awww! Emma, it was worth the wait, wasn't it? She is pretty. Very girly. 

It is sad that petstores get such large shipments of bettas in. Unless there is the demand and fast turnover, that is. Boy do I had to visit a store and see the same fish languishing for months. It is not right. It would be different if the store bettas had something to do and were warm and clean. 

Eli is a handsome one. I love how his body scales vary in color. Some look green, some look blue. Veeeeery interesting.

And Alpine. *giggle* No white now! Like Antigua....I never expected him to marble! It was a surprise to me.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I really wonder....if you shouldn't just try a sorority. Once you have enough extra clippings. If it didn't work out you could just put them back in their tanks they are in now. Tree's looks so successful and pretty.....

*goes and hides*


----------



## themamaj

I have really pondered a sorority. I even went out and bought a 20L at one point, but then chickened out and returned it when there was a time sororities were not encouraged. With seeing several members recently being successful, it does have me thinking again. I adore each of my girls and would want to see it go well. Like you said though, I have all the individual tanks on hand if personalities didn't click, I could easily pull the fish and set up her old tank again. May think about it some more.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Right! I have been tempted to try one because I think Stormy would do well in one. BUT if it didn't work out then I would have to figure out what to do with all these ladies. It is hard for me to see all these pretty girls waiting and waiting and waiting at Petsmart. They stock so many! It's just wrong.

It made me kinda mad to read that bettas are aggressive because they were bred to fight. Someone should focus on a "gentle line" and try to get less aggressive bettas. Even if only the females could be considered "gentle" and the males were still needed to be housed alone, I think it would be a selling point for at least the girls. The boys would still sell because of their beautiful fins or as community fish. *daydreams*


----------



## themamaj

We went to our Sunday School dinner tonight at friends house. They have some land with horses so I got to ride a little while. My new friend Macy the horse. She was so sweet and gentle natured. I love horses and will ride if get a chance but have very limited experience. Was feeling pretty good showing daughter yes mama can do this until I tried to get off the horse. Foot got stuck in stirrup and feel flat on my butt!  Glad no one watching caught that on video!!! I also met another Titus. Makes me miss having a dog so much. Really a beautiful husky.


----------



## Olivia27

It's a Husky! Eeeep! love the parti eyes! I always tell people to never pick a dog based on color, but I secretly want either a bi eye or a parti eye for my next Husky - whenever I will meet him/her XD


----------



## themamaj

I am a softy for those eyes too! My hubby had a half husky/shepherd for a long time. She had one blue and one brown. One of the best natured dogs I have ever met and so smart! I thought you might like the picture


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaww! What a fun day! Looks like nice weather, too.


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche*

Thought I would post some pictures today of my crew. Avalanche is being very silly today playing peekaboo between the spiderwood. Also has been a naughty boy fin biting. Those beautiful crown tips  Naughty naughty.


----------



## themamaj

*Aspen*

Whew look at that beard! Aspen really showing off today. I love his green highlights. He is a super sweet boy!


----------



## themamaj

*Titus*

I spy....Titus  For whatever reason, he loves to have his head in the plants lol! Boy is he magnificent when he flares.


----------



## themamaj

*Levi*

Levi seems to be feeling better. He actually flared a bit at Aspen and has been doing typical "Levi" behavior. He was looking so cute posing on his leaf. He has always been my sitter. He has been in his tunnels some but overall active for him. I wish he could open his fins more. Haven't decided if that is still a health issue or just takes too much energy for him. Either way, glad to see him have a spark of personality today and overall good day.


----------



## themamaj

*Bob*

Someone has a big pouty face today. Bob enjoyed having a little camera time after he got up. LOL everyone dragging from time change. No one wanted lights on this am.


----------



## themamaj

*Dainty Dandelion*

My little yellow girl, Dandelion. Yes she really is that yellow and so are her eyes! She is so dainty and girly. Bob thinks she is quite the darling and insists on his tank next to hers. She is a very peaceful girl and just does her own thing. She might make a good sorority girl. Of course I say that and watch her turn into dynamite Dandelion haha.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, Dandelion has super long fins!


----------



## Olivia27

I can't stop staring at Bob's ventrals. OMG. They're so long he can probably use them as chopsticks


----------



## themamaj

Dandelion is a halfmoon female. Yes Bob has super long ventricles and a huge beard. He flares at everything.


----------



## Sadist

I think I like Titus's coloring the most.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Thought I would post some pictures today of my crew. Avalanche is being very silly today playing peekaboo between the spiderwood. Also has been a naughty boy fin biting. Those beautiful crown tips  Naughty naughty.


He is hiding because he knows he shouldn't have chewed his tail.  like a little girl I know who cut her own bangs....half an inch long.

Hatzallah chewed his crown points off his tail too. Now I can't get a good picture of him.


----------



## themamaj

*Sassy pants*

Speaking of sassy girls Sassafrass is the queen! She is giving her mean look at the mirror. Lol I am totally scared.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> I think I like Titus's coloring the most.


I LOVE Titus too. He is awesome.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sassy little saw blade.



So fierce. So cute.


----------



## themamaj

*Emma*

Sweet Emma today. She swims so fast it is hard to catch her but second picture shows a little better the coloring coming out in her fins.


----------



## themamaj

*Popsicle*

Popsicle continuing to grow like a weed. You can see that ovary development.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Sassy little saw blade.
> So fierce. So cute.



Haha now that you say that she does look like a little circular saw!


----------



## themamaj

*Kokomo*

Kokomo has won the award for fastest swimmer. He loves his mirror time! His colors are coming out more and more. Very tickled to see some red, blue, black, white and cellophane in his fins. I think he though he was swimming through the Florida Everglades today. Must have been an alligator chasing him at rate he was swimming!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Haha now that you say that she does look like a little circular saw!


I think that everytime I see a crowntail.

Popsicle and Emma! They are both cutie pies. I remember Popsicle next to her gravel. It looked like boulders compared to her. So she has grown a lot? It is so hard to judge size. Stick a quarter next to her. ;-)


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Kokomo has won the award for fastest swimmer. He loves his mirror time! His colors are coming out more and more. Very tickled to see some red, blue, black, white and cellophane in his fins. I think he though he was swimming through the Florida Everglades today. Must have been an alligator chasing him at rate he was swimming!


Boy can he display his fins too! His colors remind me of 4th of July. Wouldn't his picture look cute on a little girl's tee shirt with red, white, and blue accents and glitter.  I'd buy it.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I love Sassafras! She's beautiful! They all are, but I especially love her


----------



## themamaj

Me too. Actually would wear it except for eye roll I would for sure get from teenage daughter haha. We were talking about the burial of Christ today in church after His death on the cross. I was really trying to focus on the passage we were reading when she leans over and says "I will bury you with your fish" of which at that point I am laughing thinking ok that will be in the front flower bed!


----------



## BettaSplendid

ROFLOL.


Ooooooooh.


----------



## themamaj

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> I love Sassafras! She's beautiful! They all are, but I especially love her


Thank you! She was my first travel fish. We found her at a PetSmart on the way home from a gymnastics meet. Technically, she is my daughter's fish but she stays in my fish room (Sassafrass that is) and I do all the care...but she is my daughter's fish haha!


----------



## themamaj

*Nimbus*

Here is another travel fish...Nashville Nimbus. He has more fins than he knows what to do with.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Here is me looking at Nimbus, "WOW, hehe, WOW, WHOA, WOW, hehehehehe..."

Fins indeed!

What store did he come from? Petco?


----------



## Tealight03

Wow Nimbus is gorgeous! They all are.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Here is me looking at Nimbus, "WOW, hehe, WOW, WHOA, WOW, hehehehehe..."
> 
> Fins indeed!
> 
> What store did he come from? Petco?


Pet Smart believe it or not. Was spending that weekend with oldest son in Nashville at time. Trying to convince him he needed a fish to keep him company in apt. Perfect single guy pet...low maintenance. He really liked Nimbus when I brought him to the apt, but he was all mine  I did offer to help him pick out one but can't convince him just yet. Maybe still subbing over his former room is now my fish room. Oops see what happens when move out...Mom redecorates!


----------



## themamaj

*Benjamin*

Benjamin tonight. He is such a laid back boy until you put a mirror up or take down his card. Then it is look out beard! I thought he was a regular Cambodia coloration when got him as body was very pale with red fins. He has surprised me with body coloring up more red/copper and growing some white butterfly tips on his fins. Another Walmart overcomer.


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint before and after*

I have to start with a homecoming picture of Peppermint to show you how much she has changed and matured. One of my rescue girls who has been all smiles since coming home. Now she is such a big girl, I have to keep her separated from Carly or get them mixed up. Peppermint is lighter red with blue in eyes (hard to tell on picture) and Carly has some green tones, but if you just took a glance they look like twin sisters.


----------



## themamaj

Here is another before picture of Peppermint I didn't get to show up in last post.


----------



## themamaj

*Snowflake*

Always a bit sad to see winter come to an end as love my snowflakes. Here is one Snowflake I get to have year round  He is a pastel instead of a true white but still really beautiful and shimmery. He may have to have a time out tank like Avalanche for being another naughty nipper. The last picture cracked me up. "Yes Mama I nipped and I'm sorry". I think in his case, it is frustration of being between two women like Peppermint and Marlie. I may move him tomorrow at water change so he can get some "man time" in. Funny boys!


----------



## themamaj

At the rate I am going, you might get an update on all the fish before the end of Spring Break  I will stop for tonight to feed and head to bed. Need to get a jump start on water changes in the am. Flare's tank is driving me nuts. My brazialian pennywort in there had been doing great and now brown and melting. Everything needs to be reworked including the filter that is acting up. I think I am going to take his tank apart tomorrow and do a good scrubbing and rescape. Wish I had some more plants to add. Maybe daughter will let me stop by PetSmart on way home tomorrow and get a couple of new ones. They are pricier than local aquarium store, but sometimes I can get a better variety if looking for a sword or crypt culture. 

Might keep daughter in prayers if you don't mind. Headed for another MRI tomorrow afternoon to see if meniscus tear in knee. If so, she may have another surgery. This year has been super hard with injuries back to back. She is not able to compete State because of knee which I really hate, but hopefully we can get it fixed and rehabbed to have a great year next year!


----------



## Sadist

I'd forgotten how small and fragile Peppermint was when you first brought her home. She's a big healthy girl, now! Love her little beard.

Snowflake is lovely as ever! I think I like his coloring a little better than pure white. All the iridescence makes him look like glistening snow.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I'd forgotten how small and fragile Peppermint was when you first brought her home. She's a big healthy girl, now! Love her little beard.
> 
> Snowflake is lovely as ever! I think I like his coloring a little better than pure white. All the iridescence makes him look like glistening snow.


Thanks! I think so too plus less chance of marbling lol. 

Chance is sitting here giving me the mean look at my coffee to let me know my sleeping in today has made his breakfast late. I think he was trying to tell me no leisurely coffee drinking until he has had his blood worm. haha


----------



## Sadist

Haha, reminds me of a picture I drew of Mrs. Fish in the bathtub (love bath crayons for the kiddo!). I drew it with a smile instead of the betta blub blub frown for my daughter's sake.


----------



## themamaj

Haha very cute! We love those bath crayons too.


----------



## themamaj

They look innocent now but these boys have been brawling for blood worms. Nothing quite like seeing a tumbling tug of war.


----------



## Olivia27

This is the first time I hear about bath crayons. You guys have changed my life.


----------



## BettaSplendid

sadist said:


> haha, reminds me of a picture i drew of mrs. Fish in the bathtub (love bath crayons for the kiddo!). I drew it with a smile instead of the betta blub blub frown for my daughter's sake.


nooooothatissocuteicannotstandit

!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> They look innocent now but these boys have been brawling for blood worms. Nothing quite like seeing a tumbling tug of war.



Oh, actually they look different. That is nice. For some reason I expected them to be identical. Which one is sporting the Egyptian kohl eyeliner?


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> This is the first time I hear about bath crayons. You guys have changed my life.


For sale at Walmart. Unleash you inner artist!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh, actually they look different. That is nice. For some reason I expected them to be identical. Which one is sporting the Egyptian kohl eyeliner?


That would be Hopscotch. As you can tell from his belly, he was the blood worm winner.


----------



## themamaj

So frustrated as nothing seems to be working well today. Had two filters seize up. One pretty sure a duckweed issue the other power flicker did it in with storm. Substrate bought for Flare's tank wrong one. Phone not charging, internet going down, my car in shop and hubby's not starting well. Just now starting water changes at 9pm. I may need some Calgon to take me away, other than I would have to dig out the bathtub from fish maintenance equipment. Oh well nice thought though.


----------



## themamaj

*Flare*

Reworked tank with old gravel. This is one of the pieces of wood I found at the beach. Flare seems happy with new set up.


----------



## themamaj

Full tank picture. Sorry hard to get really sharp with lighting and it being cylindrical.


----------



## Sadist

I love it! Flare seems happy, too. Sorry you're having a bad day. Hopefully, today is better.


----------



## Betta44

Great looking tank! Hope your day improved and that today was even better.


----------



## themamaj

*Thank Ewe*

Thank Ewe for kind words and encouragement. Yes today was better day. The weather couldn't have been more perfect with mid to upper 70's, sunshine and low humidity. To make it better, I got to spend the day at the zoo with my daughter and grandson. If you ever make it to East TN we have a really nice zoo that is worth the visit. Here are some fun pictures from the day up until my phone battery died. We have passes so I will post some other animals next time. 

WARNING: there are a few that have CUTENESS alerts. Baby sleeping goat sooo cute. So will start with some barnyard fun at the petting zoo in the kids zone.


----------



## themamaj

*Otter not miss this exhibit*

My favorite, the river otters putting on a show today with flips and turns through the water. Could never get enough of watching these guys!


----------



## themamaj

*Just hanging around*

Red Pandas are always a favorite. This cute boy had it figured out how to enjoy the pretty day.


----------



## themamaj

No pecking order to establish here. These birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## themamaj

A glimpse at one of the many beautifully landscaped flower gardens around the zoo.


----------



## themamaj

*Dragon me around*

Things were getting really exciting when went to the Wee Play Zoo area. They have all kinds of hands on interactive play stations for kids as well as some great exhibits. The zoo has done a great job and redone the whole area. Now there is huge slide, bridge, playhouse and tunnels in middle with dinosaur theme. You can dig for dino bones which is very cool. Around the room are many other play stations but the featured animal is the komoto dragons. Two huge walls make up of exhibit for them. My grandson enjoyed posing on this one. I lol as his teeth and lips were as blue as his shirt. What I get for packing a koolaid jammer. His energy level went up and it was only gma dragon around  The real komoto dragon also wanted to strike a pose seeing how he knew he would be featured on bettafish.com!


----------



## themamaj

*Leaping Lizards!*

The back wall of the Wee Play Zoo area had different lizards featured. Look hard at first picture. He is a master of disguise! The green lizard was really cool and I wish I had gotten a picture of the orange head lizard swimming. His tail was really magnificent. I love looking at different habitats. Of course sometimes with kids you don't get a lot of looking time like when I saw the featured exhibit item in last picture. Leaping Lizards it's *CHOLLA WOOD!* "Wow kids did you see that? Look at the size of that piece! I could aquascape a 55 gallon with that! Wait, wait let me see the wood...did I mention it is found in a dessert? Did I mention that is the wood in my tanks???? Wait wait I need a picture." Kids were not impressed.


----------



## themamaj

Last but not least of the animals was the giraffes. At our zoo, they now have a platform that is up high for viewing and if you are a lucky member you might get to feed one of the giraffes that day. I have tried several times but can't seem to time it right as when we are there and their feeding times. Next time I think we will go there first and try to feed. They ran out of food by time we got there today. That would be an incredible thing to do! This giraffe in the front name is Lucy. She was born on my anniversary many years ago. It is fun to have watched her grow over the years.


----------



## themamaj

Just two more  featuring two of the kids stations. The first was science area with pretend test tubes and neat things to look at like butterflies under glass. They had a doctor area too where you could operate on the animals. My grandson operated on a poor iguana. Just so dawg gone cute in glasses. The other area was a market where you could ring up and buy food for the animals. Really a fun area for kids. My grandson was full throttle all day until I took him home. Daughter took long nap and I think I will sleep well tonight! Thankful for day with my family. And thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Red Pandas are always a favorite. This cute boy had it figured out how to enjoy the pretty day.


Yes! I have been to this zoo before! Like 8 years ago. We went mostly because of the RED PANDAS! Put Son on the Red Panda on the carousel. The kids area is fantastic. We went with a lady who worked there and she took us into the Penguin exhibit and we met a penguin named Jello. It was named that because something happened and they thought it was dead and when they picked it up it felt like jello. Can't forget a story like that. It was a really nice zoo. We're thinking of going to the NC zoo this week.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, wow, thank you for posting so many pictures. You totally took me back. I loved the meerkats, are they still there?

Grandson is SOOOOOO cuuuute. He looks like Timmy from the show Lassie, Timmy at the height of his cuteness, like eposode 1. Get that boy a Collie. Haha.

Okay, we definitely need to visit this zoo again. My kids would love all the interactive stuff.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, your zoo is amazing! Ours is really little, but they add a new building every few years. The last time, we spent almost the whole time in the petting zoo with my daughter trying to hand feed the goats. We need to visit yours and feed the giraffes!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Yes! I have been to this zoo before! Like 8 years ago. We went mostly because of the RED PANDAS! Put Son on the Red Panda on the carousel. The kids area is fantastic. We went with a lady who worked there and she took us into the Penguin exhibit and we met a penguin named Jello. It was named that because something happened and they thought it was dead and when they picked it up it felt like jello. Can't forget a story like that. It was a really nice zoo. We're thinking of going to the NC zoo this week.


That is awesome! Yes they still have meerkats. In fact I about walked passed them and grandson dragged me back..."grandma I've gotta see meerkats!" They are so cute as are the praire dogs. The black bears were out yesterday. They have redone the entire lion exhibit which is soooo nice. The male lion was sleeping, but you could walk almost next to him. He looked like a huge ball of fur with that mane. They have moved the rhinos where zebras used to be so now they are up close too. The former rhino pen is going through massive renovation. They had a big sign up about a pagoda. Daughter asked me about that because saw sign. It is right across from the red pandas so maybe, maybe something asian like a real panda?????? Ooooo that would be exciting. We'll see. We love the carousal too. I like that it has different animals to ride. How cool to meet a penguin! Jello...so cute...cute fish name too  Post some pictures if you go to NC zoo. Love to see different places like that! 

Oh speaking of zoos, when we were in Moscow adopting daughter we visited the Moscow zoo. It was $1 to get in!! It was so unusual. People would actually feed the bears and they would stand up and do tricks for food. The other really unusual thing was they had a horse on display. A horse didn't really strike me as a zoo animal. This particular one was so funny! It would stick it's face up and show it's teeth. Very interesting to see different cultures and animals. If I can find some pictures from it I will post them because so unusual.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Wow, your zoo is amazing! Ours is really little, but they add a new building every few years. The last time, we spent almost the whole time in the petting zoo with my daughter trying to hand feed the goats. We need to visit yours and feed the giraffes!


I may have been to your zoo as a child, but cant remember. If you go, post some pictures. It is fun to see different zoos and their exhibits. Yes if you ever get up this way, your daughter would love the zoo here! Bring your swim suit as well as they also have added a very nice splash pad. That is always a favorite in the summer. They just built dressing rooms right next to it. The other thing that cracked me up yesterday is they added this "drying station". For a couple of bucks you can get in this open elevator sized building and it blows high powered fans on you to dry you. I guess for parents who accidentally get pulled into the splash pad in their clothes lol....been there!!


----------



## Sadist

Haha, how neat!

Our zoo has a few cool things like snow leopards, but it also has a lot of common things like coyotes and crows.


----------



## themamaj

Got a better picture of Flare's tank. Wish I had picked up more wood on beach now. I really like natural looking tanks.


----------



## Sadist

I love it! Let me know if you want any more girls. There are a lot of cute ones down here. They've started stocking female crowntails at my Petsmart, as well as the veiltail and halfmoon ones.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I love it! Let me know if you want any more girls. There are a lot of cute ones down here. They've started stocking female crowntails at my Petsmart, as well as the veiltail and halfmoon ones.


Great to know thanks! I think I am going to take the plunge into sorority life. Pondering moving Goliath and the catfish to a different dark substrate as catfish driving me nuts stirring up dirt with white sand. Had a loss of sanity moment to add that sand. Wish I had done black now so may set up other 10 gallon for them and since plants well established in Goliath's tank add more plants for heavy coverage and try sorority in there so I can keep an eye on them. Only problem is where to put Goliath's tank. Would love to put it on metal shelves which say can hold up to 160 lbs. Makes me a little nervous though with weight of tank.


----------



## Sadist

I couldn't find that shelf at Target the other day. I read somewhere else that it's at Home Depot, but I keep forgetting to go when I have time.


----------



## themamaj

Nikolai sure is a happy boy today. Look at this nest. Looks like merange pie so fluffy.


----------



## Tealight03

I love Flare's tank! I have no eye for design. I just throw plants in and call it a day lol.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I love Flare's tank! I have no eye for design. I just throw plants in and call it a day lol.


Thanks Tealight. I dont know that I have an eye for design but sometimes get lucky and it comes together. The wood piece really helped in Flare's tank. I was really frustrated first time tried to scape a cylindrical tank but now I like the challenge. It takes awhile but eventually figure put what works and doesn't. The curve in acrylic throws off your space placements a bit. I have been trying to look at pictures of places I like and attempt to recreate some of the same lines or similar looking plants in tank. One of my favorite places to visit is the Forrest Preserve in the Sea Pines Hilton Head. They have trails all through preserve. Lots of bog gardens and bridges. Trees have Spanish moss hanging so tried that look with java moss on wood. The trees there have incredible curved lines. I think that is why I love wood pieces that have unusual lines or character about them. The good thing is that if you dont like it, just start again.


----------



## themamaj

*Taking the plunge*

Have been working and reading and reading and working. The unveiling of the sorority tank. The girl lineup will be Millie , Carly, Sassafrass.Melia and Dandelion. I hope to float them tom Fingers crossed it will go well. Welcome any tank suggestions.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! Oh! I hope it goes smoothly. Can you snip a little piece off someone's wisteria to put it there and leave it floating at the surface? Maybe it would help break up line of sight during feeding time. It looks good to me, but then again I have no experience with sororities. Very colorful, the little ladies will look amazing in there, swirling colors. They BETTA get along!

Keep the tank light off for a while. Do you have an IAL? That might help too, especially if you can wedge in down amongst the plants like a little house (bend it like an upside down "u" maybe if it softens).

So exciting!


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I'm so happy for you! Let me know if you want more girls! We have several that are really cute locally. There's:

1) black crowntail with silver edging on her scales but no copper on her fins

2) super friendly red veil tail girl who wanted to follow me home really bad. Actually, there were 2-3 of these girls, all super friendly.

3) yellow halfmoon girl who looks like she actually has 180 spread

4) pastel girl, super friendly

5) Sky, if your tank is big enough, she might not be as territorial as she is in her own tank. Her rays are a little uneven but she makes up for it with her sparkley wiggles and flares. She's still little -- about the same size as a store-bought female when you first get her. You can't have Mrs. Fish, though; she's too old.

There were other girls, but they were kind of listless when I was looking.

Floating water sprite looks really cool. It's like a totally different plant. The stem twists all around as the leaves try to all point up at the light, and mine are a little bit of a different color, too. Maybe some of the roots in the aquarium, leaves above water would help out, too. With enough light, the pothos plant makes a lovely tangley jungle of roots (which might upset your aquascape balance, but I don't mind it in mine).



themamaj said:


> Nikolai sure is a happy boy today. Look at this nest. Looks like merange pie so fluffy.


Wow, what a nest! It's a good thing none of the girls have wandered over to donate some eggs.



Tealight03 said:


> I love Flare's tank! I have no eye for design. I just throw plants in and call it a day lol.


That's how I do it, too! "Oh, this space is a little bare, let me stuff something in it. Oh, this plant is short, so I'll tie it to a rock first to make it look taller."


----------



## themamaj

There in! I am one nervous mama wanting all my babies to get along. They all did fine with initial time in tank but then had a few bumps and made some changes. I found out really quick who was a major bully! Melia was super aggressive so she got pulled in a hurry. I think Millie took the first blow from her and has a tail nip. Peppermint surprisingly was also way too aggressive so sweet Emma got to join as a replacement. The final line up of the new *Pi Betta Pi Sorority* is so far *Carly* is the alpha but *Millie* bidding for role. *Dandelion *was very passive at first but now asserting herself for next in line which is surprising. *Sassafrass* and *Emma* seem to be doing their own thing, but Emma has been chased some so I will really watch that. She is the youngest and I don't want her picked on. Carly and Millie are currently in a posturing war for alpha. Pictures to follow. I did add more water sprite and floated more cabomba to add more surface hides. I may try to pick up a few more plants either today or Friday. I know these behaviors are normal. I hope they can work it out. It is stressful watching them trying to work it out. 

Sadist all your girls down there sound wonderful! We'll see how this goes for now but keeping all that in mind in case wanted to add more at some point


----------



## Sadist

Thanks! Only Sky and Mrs. Fish are in my home. The rest are at Petsmart and Petco, which are 2 minutes away and across the highway from each other. I could pick them up really quick if they're still there!


----------



## Tealight03

Good luck! I hope everyone settles down.


----------



## Betta44

I don't know how you managed it, but you actually made that komodo look cute in the pic you took. Enjoyed all the pics of your day at the zoo!
Good luck with the sorority tank! I think you're on the thread with Tori, who is also doing a sorority tank. Your sorority tank looks like it has a lot of good cover for the girls. I'll be interested to hear how this venture goes.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> I don't know how you managed it, but you actually made that komodo look cute in the pic you took. Enjoyed all the pics of your day at the zoo!
> Good luck with the sorority tank! I think you're on the thread with Tori, who is also doing a sorority tank. Your sorority tank looks like it has a lot of good cover for the girls. I'll be interested to hear how this venture goes.



Thanks and yes follow Tori. That is a big reason to try one now as felt like there were several sororities up and running that seem to be going well. It is always helpful to have others to help as questions come up.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist do not even suggest egg donation LOLOL I am sitting here watching the girls and Dandelion sees Max next door and I think she was going to go through the glass trying to get at him. Whew these ladies! Max, however, is really enjoying the attention. Four of the five girls were lined up looking at him at one point. He was like I have hit the mother load girls next door woo hoo! That is almost better than a bucket of bloodworms. Fins flaring like you have never seen before. Sorry buddy they are look and not touch!


----------



## themamaj

*Introducing the Ladies of Pi Betta Pi*

Lights...cue the music and action... It was a quiet day in the fish room, the sun was shining as we swam to the surface to look for morning breakfast when out of the blue comes "the net" and bam the next thing we knew we were floating in cups over the top of a magical jungle. Oh if we only knew what adventures we were in store for!


----------



## themamaj

Suddenly the cups unleash the hounds and they're off. Dandelion yellow tail left took off with a flash. From left to right Melia, Sassy, Millie and Carly.


----------



## Sadist

Is Melia starting to flare there? Too cute.


----------



## themamaj

It didn't take Mama long to figure out Melia (bottom left light blue) was not cut out for sorority life. She immediately set out on a trail to seek and attack. It was a better fit for everyone to put Melia back in her own tank next to the boys. Before I knew it Peppermint had a brief trial. And again it didn't take Mama anytime to figure that two reds don't make a right. Peppermint was also way to aggressive and it was very clear Carly and Peppermint would put red hot tempers into action. Finally, it was my turn. You see I had gotten to watch it all unfold from the sidelines until 'bam" here comes the net and next thing I know I am swimming in the jungle. Me...I'm Emma and I am the sensible one out of the bunch. Mama was worried to try me on sorority life since I'm the youngest and newest of bunch, but if I can survive 2 months in a cold cup on a shelf, I can take on the world! Besides she kindof needs me to watch over things.


----------



## themamaj

Here are a few picture of me and the girls out and about. We have all had to learn our place in the tank. I never knew girls could be such bullies but we are learning to get along. Oh did I mention there is a really cute half moon double tail boy next door? All of us girls lined up and showed our fins at him. He strutted around like he is a big bad boy. We all giggled. Maybe this sorority thing isn't so bad after all.


----------



## themamaj

Of course there is still some girl drama going on. Carly (red) wants to be the queen but Millie doesn't want to let her. I tried to tell them to get along but Mama fussed at me to stay out of it and let them work it out.


----------



## themamaj

So here is the line up as you might say. 
1. *Carly*- She is the alpha, the queen, and she likes it that way! Boy can she be a grumpy butt too when you get in her space. 
2. *Millie*- The want a be alpha that likes to bully and chase occasionally.
3. *Dandelion*- And we thought she would be the quiet one! She has no problem asserting herself as the 3rd in command.
4. *Sassafrass*- Me and the girls call her Sassy. At first she was the one being picked on but now shows her little spikey tail and lets them know their is a chainsaw in the line of command.
5. *Emma*- The best for last so I say. I am the calm one, curious, and innocent enough to not be afraid of the others. I don't mind if they chase me occasionally as I can out swim those older girls in a heartbeat! Mama is still protective of me which is nice, but I think we will all do just fine. If not Mama has a net and she is not afraid to use it


----------



## themamaj

To be continued....


----------



## themamaj

:thankyou:Guess what? The J Journals are at 10,350 hits! 
Mama J happy dance! Thank you thank you for all of you that have taken the time to read and comment on journal. This is always the most fun of my day!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Congrats on your journal! It is a pleasure to read. 

I love how the sorority story is told from Emma's point of view. I do hope they settle down and find their places and it can be more or less peaceful. They certainly won't be bored! I love how each is a different color.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Congrats on joining the sorority world! I did the same today lol I'd love to see your tank set up!


----------



## themamaj

Update tonight: each of girls have taken turns challenging Carlys position. I think that is fairly normal. Dandelion and Millie have had some nipping behind plants. Both have some tears but thankful not significant. Sassy has turned on her attitude. Mess with her and spikes come out lol. All girls ate well. Some a little over eager to attack pellets but made sure each girl had plenty. They probably got a little extra in fact. I figured full belly might make calm and sleep better. They got lights out early. So success in 1 day down. I really hope they click. It is very fun to watch them. I think Emma and Sassy have become pals. 

Bob looking sad missing Dandelion. May move Leo beside him tom. They both would benefit. Have grandson for weekend but will keep you posted


----------



## themamaj

Girls at breakfast. Dandelion, Emma, Millie, Carly (left to right) and Sassy peeping out behind.


----------



## Sadist

I see you there, Sassy! Now, I wish I had bought up all the petsmart girls that I wanted and started a sorority. I don't have anywhere to keep them if it doesn't work out, though. I guess it's for the best! <3 your girls.


----------



## themamaj

I have 5 empty tanks now  Of course hubby first words were to you plan on filling them? Well...


----------



## Sadist

Haha! I wish I could take pictures of our gorgeous ladies down here. I guess you could always make a trip down and see them yourself!


----------



## BettaSplendid

They look really good! You have some betta picture taking skillz. How you.managed to get ALL of them in one picture with no one blurry...? That deserves an award.

They look surprisingly calm. Color looks good, no one appears stressed. Now they all get to enjoy a larger tank. Next thing to try: lowering in a net full of mosquito larva. Nothing makes a betta happier than hunting for larva!

Hubby sounds like he is the enabling type. LOL.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist next time you go get some pictures. I have been to either Pet Smart or Petco by mall. As remember they had very nice fish.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks BettaSplendid. They were all hungry at surface so ran got phone to get pix. Got lucky on that one they were still enough to capture. You'll have to teach me on larva. Nothing like a good hunt!

Thinking of Twinkie


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> Sadist do not even suggest egg donation LOLOL I am sitting here watching the girls and Dandelion sees Max next door and I think she was going to go through the glass trying to get at him. Whew these ladies! Max, however, is really enjoying the attention. Four of the five girls were lined up looking at him at one point. He was like I have hit the mother load girls next door woo hoo! That is almost better than a bucket of bloodworms. Fins flaring like you have never seen before. Sorry buddy they are look and not touch!


Max and his flirtations with the ladies are cracking me up! Thanks for all the fun pics, etc. This is a great thread to learn about the up's and down's of a sorority tank, etc.
Thanks for the fun posts!


----------



## themamaj

Yesterday was rough day for girls. Dandelion has taken a lot of fin damage and Carly has too. Not sure who doing damage. Have been out of pocket most day yesterday so have not witnessed anything directly just results. Everyone eating and seem to be up close with one another when I have seen them. Continue to watch. Part of process but killing me seeing those perfect fins torn to shreds. 

Another sad news lost last of my crays yesterday. He had not acted right for few days with more hiding and loss interest in food. Not sure what I am doing wrong. Had cray about 4 months. 

Have had some fun days with kids last few days of break and was able to pick up my koi out of quarantine from aquarium store. I happen to be in store on shipment day last week. They got in 2 male koi. That never happens!!!! So that was an on the spot buy but had to wait few days before they would release to come home. Store policy. He is a beauty orange and black and white. Also a juvenile. Just could not pass up. Try to post some pictures this evening after grandson goes home.


----------



## themamaj

*Easter Bunny*

Look who we found hiding by our fence...a baby Easter bunny. He was so cute!


----------



## Sadist

What a cute bunny! I see lots of stuff is going on with you and your fishies. I'm wondering if hard water makes it harder to molt. I recall reading that somewhere. The info was about shrimp, but I'm sure it would apply to anything else that molts.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

What is your TDS? Meters are around $15.00 on eBay and includes shipping.

http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/crayfish-livestock-shrimp/cpo-dwarf-crayfish/


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What is your TDS? Meters are around $15.00 on eBay and includes shipping.
> 
> http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/crayfish-livestock-shrimp/cpo-dwarf-crayfish/


I have no idea and need to order one of those meters. I really am a big fan of inverts but obviously haven't worked out the kinks yet. Maybe can order meter with next paycheck and monitor it. If everything checks out, would like to try again. Still so much to learn and I kick myself for missing something for them not to do well. My 3 red rili have done fine in same tank. I think molting is an issue with crays. Have lost two immediately after a molt. This one had not molted. Just sitting in middle of tank like did when scouting for food. the cardinal tetras are very sneaky to take cray food but have always seen crays eating pellets I put in. Frustrating for sure. Tank seems very empty without them.


----------



## themamaj

*Koi!*

Yes I know, I shouldn't have been looking but somehow manage to be in the Aquarium store when betta shipments came out. Oh a cart full of new bettas really gets me rallied up. lol. I was looking at substrates that particular day and saw the cart but through I better play it cool and just give her time to put them out instead of attacking the cart like a mad dog. I have bought several bettas from this store. All have been very healthy and they always quarantine their fish before they allow them to be sold. A very good tactic but gut wrenching when the fish you like is in quarantine. Anyway, I noticed they had expanded their types of bettas starting to offer. I really didn't expect anything but some pretty varieties of those categories. They have been getting in more juveniles, dragon scale, platinum, occasional marble and this particular day a really stunning mustard gas. Oh he had a stunning price $55...uh NO. Walked by the end of display and took a double take. Two new fish labeled koi. WHAT?????? I that has never happened! Never in all my betta searching have I ever seen koi local and not just random koi but jaw dropping koi. The clerk saw my enthusiasm as I stood there mouth wide open. I was like I had to pay $50 on ebay to get a koi. You have a Koi?! For $29.99? She said I can't sell it to you since quarantine but can put it on hold for you. I thought to myself I have beautiful red marble veil tail fish from Lil arriving on Monday and I just put girls in sorority to reduce tanks. Oh but this was a koi male and I have a koi female hmmmmm. This was an absolutely out of my mind spontaneous purchase but I could not pass this boy up. I was spouting out cell number before she could get it to the counter. That was Wed and wasn't able to pick him up till Sat but he has wowed me. He is young for sure. Super active and made me a huge bubble nest over night. His colors were more tangerine orange when first got him home but now very deep orange, black, white. Oh Marlie...have I got the boy for you! He has no name at moment. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Tealight03

Wow he is a looker. Great find! Remind me how many you have now?


----------



## themamaj

More than I should Tealight, but I work very hard to keep them all happy and healthy. It is a labor of love or couldn't do it. Will have 37 bettas when Bo gets here tomorrow, but only 32 tanks. I divide them up and do 3 days of water changes. Some weeks I do some each day. It just depends on my schedule. Usually if I get everything set up, I get on a roll and just do big group. I was just sitting here writing out my schedule for this week.


----------



## themamaj

Miss Millie is about to see a time out cup. I think she is the culprit of the latest fin rips I am seeing as I am sitting here with my eye on her. Carly seems to have settled but Millie is upping her bullying antics.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Wow he's a beauty! I hope your girls work things out. I haven't tried releasing my 5th girl into the tank again since the first day, but things are quieting down for mine. My yellow samurai also gets here around wednesday, so we'll see how that changes things. 

Try separating the most aggressive in a breeder box so that they can still see her but wont be able to take any more damage. I personally separated the girl that was taking the most damage, but that was more because she was the one inciting the fights she was losing. It definitely diffused the situation a bit. Keeping them separate for 2 weeks is a good, safe length of time. 1 week can be enough though, but 2 is best.


----------



## Tealight03

I only have seven, but I get used to doing them and then think it's no biggie to add another. They are so addicting. 

I'm hoping Bo has safe travels! 

Are you glad you did the sorority? I have thought about it but think seeing them fight and damaged fins would stress me out.


----------



## themamaj

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Wow he's a beauty! I hope your girls work things out. I haven't tried releasing my 5th girl into the tank again since the first day, but things are quieting down for mine. My yellow samurai also gets here around wednesday, so we'll see how that changes things.
> 
> Try separating the most aggressive in a breeder box so that they can still see her but wont be able to take any more damage. I personally separated the girl that was taking the most damage, but that was more because she was the one inciting the fights she was losing. It definitely diffused the situation a bit. Keeping them separate for 2 weeks is a good, safe length of time. 1 week can be enough though, but 2 is best.


Breeder box on my list to buy tom. I went ahead and cupped her floating in main tank. Oh she is spitting mad biting at everyone that dares to come near the cup. The other girls seem delighted lol. Whew 2 weeks seems like long time out in breeder box doesn't it? I think it will be a good idea though and maybe everyone will settle down. Anxious to see your samauri. Safe travels for her as well.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I only have seven, but I get used to doing them and then think it's no biggie to add another. They are so addicting.
> 
> I'm hoping Bo has safe travels!
> 
> Are you glad you did the sorority? I have thought about it but think seeing them fight and damaged fins would stress me out.


Thank you! Yes glad I did the sorority but it has stressed me more than I thought it would seeing the girls fins tore up. I really really want it to work so will keep at it. From everything I have heard others say it is a process like when get new roommate in college or when you get married you have to adjust to that person and their "ways" as my mom would say. haha. When you add on some girly hormones and competition for food I'm sure that makes the transition a bit harder. I just now cupped Millie as she was really charging at everyone biting. I think all the girls need a bit of a break and hopefully a timeout will calm Millie down. Have to pick up a breeder box tom but hopefully she will be ok floating in her cup tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

I hope Millie calms down. I'm sure you're right, everyone just needs an adjustment period.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

themamaj said:


> Breeder box on my list to buy tom. I went ahead and cupped her floating in main tank. Oh she is spitting mad biting at everyone that dares to come near the cup. The other girls seem delighted lol. Whew 2 weeks seems like long time out in breeder box doesn't it? I think it will be a good idea though and maybe everyone will settle down. Anxious to see your samauri. Safe travels for her as well.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002APRKG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

This is the kind I have. Its nice because it divides in 2. Saphira (the one i have in there now) is also the one who cant swim right but she also has been rather pissy with everyone who comes near the box. Its very early, so its more than just a time out. She needs to get used to them being there is the first place. It also forces the other girls to sort things out without her being there to interrupt.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, new boy is stunning! Ours never has anything fancy like that. They do have some fancy coloring, but nothing is above $20.


----------



## themamaj

*Bo*

Bo arrived safely! He was a bit stressed from travel but settling into new tank and exploring. He is a lovely marble red veil tail. I loved the fact his fins were clear and body red. I love unique features. I named him after my uncle Bo who also loves Alabama football like me. A special thanks to lilnaugrim for fostering him.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad he arrived safely!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I don't think I've ever seen a red boy with cello fins like that! He's gorgeous!

How are the girls doing today?


----------



## Tealight03

He is gorgeous! I'm jealous lol.


----------



## themamaj

Me either! That's what drew me to him. Now I just have to tease Lil about not buying any more gorgeous fish because it keeps me in trouble! And that goes for you too Olivia  haha You all just have great eyes for fish!

Girls seem pretty calm now that Millie and her vampire teeth are behind bars so to speak. Bless her heart she is already making me feel guilty having her in timeout.


----------



## themamaj

*Joseph*

He has a name! Several family members chimed in and we decided on Joseph because he had a coat of many colors ( or scales of many colors haha). Moved Marlie next to him. She is huge in comparison. So Marlie and Joseph...sort of cute like Mary and Joseph.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Joseph! That is perfect! I would be amazed to see one like that in person-for sale no less! Wow. No wonder you snatched him up.


----------



## Betta44

Joseph is really a good looking fish! I like the name. 
Millie sounds like my kids; trying to make me feel bad when I have to put them in timeout. LOL. Hang in there and stick to your guns. I'm sure the sorority tank will work out, with some ups and downs along the way.


----------



## themamaj

*Kokomo*

Some pictures for the evening. Kokomo is really coloring up darker. Such a pretty boy. I love his little fish faces. He cracks me up as he has this little half smile or beauty mark by his lip. That close up makes him look like he has a lip ring or a left over blood worm. lol


----------



## themamaj

*Snowflake*

Snowflake enjoying his new roomy Bo with flaring contests today.


----------



## themamaj

*Bo*

Bo made me a bubble nest over night. He didn't want to eat yesterday but reluctantly came forward for blood worm tonight. Once tried it, one happy boy. You can see a bit of blue coming out in him as well. He is so funny. Has a classic grumpy old man look about him. Love it!


----------



## themamaj

*Popsicle*

Popsicle is still growing good. I think we have broke the 1 inch mark now nose to fin so still a little girl but makes up for it in big personality. Her appetite competes with the big boys. Can suck down a blood worm so fast and come back for more before you wonder if it hit the water.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Wow Kokomo's color change has been quick! He's gorgeous! They all are :]


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint*

Peppermint showing off her tank.


----------



## themamaj

*Marlie*

Marlie has really turned much more red. She still has a black spot near caudal but only visible in certain angles. Love her silver eyes that looked the size of silver dollars when introduced her to Joseph. They could sure make some stunning koi patterns.


----------



## themamaj

Sorority Girls tonight. I caved and let Millie out of her cup. I know bad mama. She actually has been much better behaved. Still chases a bit but no biting that I have seen. I let her out since was going to get breeder box tonight. I guess I will let her have a day out and see if she can settle in now or if not I will have a more appropriate way to isolate.


----------



## themamaj

*Audubon*

Audubon's colors look different in every light. He has a beautiful blue sheen to him, but overall black with some cello spots. One of the sweetest, laid back boy I have. I gave him some new plants and cholla wood in tank last night. He seems very happy with the new additions.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, thanks for the updates! I love all the photos. Haha, the boy with the blood worm lip ring!Audobon's my favorite, I think. I love his colors and pretty double tail.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I love all of your fish! Good to see your girls are settling in well.


----------



## themamaj

Bo is cracking me up today. "Yeah I made a bubble nest...What you going to do about it?" Love fishy faces. Probably one of favorite things to capture in photograph.


----------



## themamaj

*Kirov*

Here's looking at you Kirov. Oh those eyes get me!


----------



## themamaj

Can you tell I am procrastinating water changes? Lol done two but Goliath rescape is next on list and trying to muster energy for what will a BIG project. Did get my Carib Sea Instant Aquarium sand in yesterday so anxious to see how it looks. Hopefully better fit for sand stirring catfish. 

Am I going crazy or does this fish have more black today?


----------



## themamaj

Found Marlie's black spot on picture. If you look really hard can see it by her caudal. With all her red now it is funny to think she is still a koi. Had eyes checked Monday. Maybe it is me seeing black spots. Dr said "oh your eyes are doing exactly what is expected at your age"...#lovingmybiofocals :lol:


----------



## SydneyA

They are all so pretty! Just stopped in to say HI!


----------



## themamaj

SydneyA said:


> They are all so pretty! Just stopped in to say HI!


Hi Sydney! So glad you stopped in!! I have enjoyed your journal and Strawberry. Your axolotl is very intriguing. I will have to read up on them.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Bo is cracking me up today. "Yeah I made a bubble nest...What you going to do about it?" Love fishy faces. Probably one of favorite things to capture in photograph.


HAHA, Bo definitely has that "too cool for school" look goin' on. "Hey girl, wanna see my big bubble nest? I built it_ overnight._


----------



## Olivia27

You have a magic touch, @themamaj. Gone are the days when Kirov has a tattered caudal. That fin spread is beautiful!


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> You have a magic touch, @themamaj. Gone are the days when Kirov has a tattered caudal. That fin spread is beautiful!


Thanks. You are sweet. He makes me smile every day with those big puppy eyes. Amazing how much more black is in Kokomo now too.


----------



## themamaj

*Oh Deer*

Some Spring Break fun. Had an opportunity last week to visit a deer and exotic animal petting zoo. It was about an hour from our house up near the mountains which was a really nice setting. You could buy a cup of feed and go in the pens to feed some of the animals. The others you could feed from outside the fence. I thought you might enjoy seeing some of the animals we saw. The deer were so cute and friendly. I don't think I had ever seen a white one in person. Grandson loved it.


----------



## themamaj

*Zonkies and Zebras oh my!*

If I had seen this Zonkey in a picture, I would have surely thought it was a photo shop prank! It is a combination of a zebra and donkey. I didn't know such things existed. He really is a funny combination looking like zebra legs and fur stuck on a donkey.

The zebra was a rescue animal. You know that thrilled me. Not sure of his circumstances but nice to know he will be cared for from here on out. He didn't eat my fingers but was enjoying some corn and pellets. What a strange sensation to feel zebra and zonkey lips on your hand!!


----------



## themamaj

*Hogs and Kisses*

This guy was on a special diet so you couldn't feed which was fine by me. Not sure I would have wanted special piggy kisses


----------



## themamaj

*Hanging out with the Kids*

Oh this was my favorite part! We all got to hold a baby goat!!! Oh how I envy you all that live on farms. Wonder if they would have noticed if I snuck him home? 

There was another brown baby that was even more tiny. Cuteness overload!! If I could have gotten to him I would have had him loved on too.


----------



## themamaj

*Horsing around*

There was the most beautiful Belguin Horse there. He was huge. They also had trail rides available and pony rides for younger kids. We just opted for the pony who's name was Little Joe. The setting was beautiful and you got to lead the horse around yourself 3 times. I had a pretty cute rider who reminded me right away we should have brought his cowboy hat.


----------



## themamaj

We also saw Elk, Reindeer, Llamas and Camels. It was too funny on the way up there the man behind me was driving this red car. He looked exactly like Santa. We teased grandson that it was so imagine how big his eye were when he saw the reindeer. Surely Santa was on his way up to check on them. Of course he would house them in TN hahaha!!! 

A few other animals. The peacock was amazing. Have never been so close to one. His feathers were so long. I wish he had flared but never did. They also had Emu, Steer with unbelievable horns and kangaroos. Of course one of grandson's favorite exotic animals...the white ducks. I am feeding a zonkey and he likes the ducks and chickens. Too funny.


----------



## SydneyA

How fun! Looks like Spring has hit Tennessee! My friend used to live there and I drove to get her from MI when she had a bad breakup. The Smokey mountains were amazing. We here in MI are expecting an ice storm. I do have crocus and budding daffodils though.


----------



## themamaj

SydneyA said:


> How fun! Looks like Spring has hit Tennessee! My friend used to live there and I drove to get her from MI when she had a bad breakup. The Smokey mountains were amazing. We here in MI are expecting an ice storm. I do have crocus and budding daffodils though.


I enjoy the mountains too. I wish I got up there more often as it is so close. I saw that on the news about snow and ice. I think we are supposed to get storms from that system tomorrow. You never know what you will get in the spring!


----------



## themamaj

*Defeating the Giant*

Finally a Goliath update. I really like that Carib Sea Sunset Gold Instant Aquarium. It was reasonably priced at $14.99 Petco. With shipping it was right around $20 for $20lbs. Postman loves me! Live on big hill to so has to hike that package  It has a dechlorinator package and bio clarifier included. No rinsing just dump in. That is right up my alley! I may order some more to get a thicker layer and to have on hand if need to replenish with vacuum. This was the first time I have had to move the catfish. Boy did they freak out! I had a couple of small tanks set up for wait time. I think Goliath liked his own space for a little while. Anyway, still a little sediment in water as you can see on Goliath but here is finish product and a couple of new pictures of the King of the tank.


----------



## themamaj

Catfish had a big pile up in corner. Here are 3 of the 6. I think they were really happy to be back in tank.


----------



## themamaj

Since I was being ambitious with tanks tonight, decided to move Nikolai back in other room next to Goliath. Makes since to have giants next to each other. Bryant got moved back to fish room next to koi boy. Koi was so little and Nikolai was so big it looked weird with them next to each other. This is more balanced and Bryant is happy to have a change of scenery. Ended up redoing Nikolai's tank. Couldn't decided what to do with sand and gravel so ended up a mix. You never know what you will end up with around here but looks ok for now. With moving all these tanks around you would think we would all have upper body muscles of steel haha. When I was doing Goliath's I thought to myself, boy I am glad this is not a 55 gallon. Whew. 

Here is Nikolai's tank.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, oh! Great pictures! We went to a petting zoo/exotic farm like that. I wonder if it was the same one..? It was nearish Gatlinburg. It was, actually, where I fell in LOVE with the camels. Their lips were so soft! And I wanted one sooooo bad. Then I discovered alpacas which are very similar, so then I went alpaca crazy for a few years. Never thought I would actually get one, but I talked about them ALL the time. The Husband said he wants to go to the Knoxville zoo this summer. Maybe we can meet up there? I told him about the new stuff they added. Our goal is to move to the mountains in 3 years so he wants to check out areas he is interested in and see the zoo too while we're out that way. I can't imagine moving with all our animals. ! 

I really like the look of the sand and the sand & gravel mix.

I think you asked me about how I feed mosquito larva but I never answered. So I fill up some clean buckets and put a few floating leaves and or pine needles in there for the skeeters to land on. It doesn't take too long, a week or so? And you'll see larva in there. They hang out at the surface until disturbed, then they go to the bottom. So I sneeeeeak up on the buckets with a net and AAAAAAH POUNCE ON THEM with my net and swirl the net around and then transfer them to my smaller pail that has some clean water in it. Then once I have enough I carry my pail to the house and dip them out with the net again and put them into the tanks and watch the show. 8) Bettas and guppies go WILD. As a bonus, the fish learn to run TO nets, not away. LOL. Swim, I guess...not run.


----------



## Sadist

Is that an ovary bulge I see on Goliath? 

Love love love the petting/feeding zoo pictures! My girl would love to go there. We spend the majority of our zoo visits in the petting zoo trying to get goats to eat some hay from her hands. I had one goat come up to me and just stop and stare until I scratched chin, behind ears, petted and scratched until he or she was done with me. There was quite a bit of poo around, though, and hard to convince the kiddo to come look at the other animals that we couldn't really interact with (except the apes, who liked to stick their hiney on the glass at us).


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Is that an ovary bulge I see on Goliath?
> 
> Love love love the petting/feeding zoo pictures! My girl would love to go there. We spend the majority of our zoo visits in the petting zoo trying to get goats to eat some hay from her hands. I had one goat come up to me and just stop and stare until I scratched chin, behind ears, petted and scratched until he or she was done with me. There was quite a bit of poo around, though, and hard to convince the kiddo to come look at the other animals that we couldn't really interact with (except the apes, who liked to stick their hiney on the glass at us).


I hope not! He is just plump from too much catfish food he sneaks


----------



## themamaj

It was in Sevierville close to Gatlinburg so bet same one. If you come down to zoo let me know. Would love that!! 

Funny on larva. Wonder if hubby notice bucket on porch? Hehe


----------



## themamaj

*Bridging the gap*

I wanted to share a story about work today. Our church and preschool have started a ministry with the Assisted Living Facility down the street. We had met with the director previously and set up that once a month they will bring a small group of residence to our preschool. We would pick different classes to share a song or activity with them. Today was our first scheduled day. The AL brought 7 ladies and 3 gentlemen with them. We took them upstairs to one of our big open rooms. Our older three year old class came and sang some songs. Our teacher in that class is wonderful. She used to teach a music and motion class so she had the kids get up and sing and clap while doing a little hand puppet. The residents just clapped and clapped for the kids. Then we sat all the kids down and had a cookie and apple juice snack for everyone. One little man got so excited about the cookies. Precious! One of our parents came in and brought some of her baby chicks for everyone to see. One gentleman had been a farmer and he started calling cheep cheep, here chick chick. The kids just loved it! Two little boys were being silly and it had the man just laughing and laughing. I think he laughed for an hour! I learned all about chickens and roosters. Betta Splendid you would be proud of my chicken lesson today. I told the parent about your chickens and she immediately knew the type by description. I can't remember what kind these were but she said they laid blue eggs! We then did a craft for everyone. We passed out bagels with strings and put icing on them. Then each child and resident got to dip it in the bird seed to make feeders. I came around helping one gentleman and his bagel was gone. I said "what happened to your bagel?" He smiled with a funny little grin and patted his pocket. "It's in here" he said. He was saving it as a snack for later!! Lol So I gave him another for his birds. The little girls were talking with the ladies and telling them about their pets at home. The ladies just beamed and hung on every word the child said. To see the kids and the older people interact with each other just brought tears to my eyes. Older people don't seem to be as respected and held in esteem as once were for their knowledge and experiences. As I stood there watching, each generation was benefiting from the other. I can't describe what a blessing that was to watch. It gave me a little picture of how Jesus must see each of us. We are all different but each is cherished and special just how we are.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw! Thank you for sharing that. I love your journal. I bet those hens were either Americauna or Aracauna, both lay blue-green eggs. I have "Easter eggers" which are like mutts of the two purebreeds I just mentioned. Mine lay pastel mint colored eggs. But the REAL pure breeds lay amazing colors. My hens (Lebanon the white rooster's group) were given to me as "Americauna",but they're not. LOL. Free though!  And then there are Marans that lay chocolate colored eggs. The inside of the eggs are normal colored though. Only the shells are different.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Aaaw! Thank you for sharing that. I love your journal. I bet those hens were either Americauna or Aracauna, both lay blue-green eggs. I have "Easter eggers" which are like mutts of the two purebreeds I just mentioned. Mine lay pastel mint colored eggs. But the REAL pure breeds lay amazing colors. My hens (Lebanon the white rooster's group) were given to me as "Americauna",but they're not. LOL. Free though!  And then there are Marans that lay chocolate colored eggs. The inside of the eggs are normal colored though. Only the shells are different.


That is what she was telling me about the eggs. They can be blue or green or brown. Amazing to me. Everyone laughed when I asked if the yolks were still yellow. A chicken can hatch in only 21 days and that chickens can lay up to 300 eggs a year. Whew I would be one tired hen for that! One of the three was a rooster. They all looked alike but if you really looked he stood taller and had a bit of attitude about him. I learned that roosters have an extra layer of feathers on wings? I just loved watching him walk stretching those toes out! Little chick felt so fragile. I think they were about 1.5-2 weeks old and already getting some coloration on wings. Just made my day to play with chickens. Coworkers think I have lost my mind haha. One of my friends would walk down the hall and every time she saw me said "no you do not need a chicken"...hmm fresh eggs pretty enticing


----------



## BettaSplendid

I think everyone needs a few hens.  Hens are quiet and they do not need a rooster to lay eggs. I really like bantam Cochin hens.  Favorite!!

I need to go to sleep. It is 10pm here and Daughter is still busy making dolls. *yawn*


----------



## themamaj

*Sorority update:* Millie lasted a whole day with good behavior before she was back to intense chasing and nipping at Carly. Those two really have issues. I installed the breeder box and put Millie back in time out. This time she will have to serve the two week time period. When I put her in there it is like the other girls have a sigh of relief, but then went up to sides of box almost taunting her. Kindof sad. Dandelion's behavior was really puzzling. She stayed at box side and would flare and shake her tail at Millie almost like a boy/girl behavior. I looked over to see if Max was in the background in other tank but he wasn't. All I can figure was some type of dominance thing or her seeing her reflection. Carly takes over and becomes the chaser when Millie is in the box, but Dandelion has gotten very grumpy when others come near her as she is trying to show dominance. That is the crazy thing I am learning on sororities is you think it is great one minute and chaos is the next. Just when you think it won't work they become friends again. Some days I think they all need a time out box! Makes me crazy but glad to have the experience.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> I think everyone needs a few hens.  Hens are quiet and they do not need a rooster to lay eggs. I really like bantam Cochin hens.  Favorite!!
> 
> I need to go to sleep. It is 10pm here and Daughter is still busy making dolls. *yawn*


Aww do you think she would make me one?


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am sure she would! I keep asking for a cornhusk betta. LOL.

She makes paper "girl bettas" and sets them by the tanks. It is really funny. She can free hand cut paper like nobody else, then she colors them, cuts out a sliver of paper, tapes that to the back and bends the sliver so it makes a sort of stand so the paper betta will stand up in its own.


----------



## SydneyA

Ha, you do not need a chicken. I want a few but they are not legal in my city besides my dog is totally a chicken chaser. He chases birds, geese, anything. He's a jerk, lol. I love the different colored eggs but you can't beat a nice brown egg in my opinion. I don't know if they would help us financially since we would have to feed them, but it sure would be fun!


----------



## themamaj

They are very cute. My neighbor down hill has goats and chicken so I just get to enjoy visiting  We are going to see a puppy tom. My husband's coworker also got one from this litter. We lost our dog last year and have really missed having one. This puppy is a mix and is 8 weeks. Parent dogs on site so get to meet them too. I think this was an oops liter. I hope it works out. Been doing some potential puppy proofing of house and trying to get chores done in case we get her. Really hoping this would be dog for us...4p tom seems like long time away.


----------



## Tealight03

I hope you're able to get her. We lost our dog last year too. I want one but can't in my current apartment and mom doesn't want another one.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. Maybe your mom will change her mind with time. After Halle died I didn't know if I could love another dog as much as her. We had a foster dog temporary at end of summer and I saw how much I had missed a dog. It was hard when that dog left so we decided to wait till this spring or summer. We have looked off and on and tried to research breeds. My husband actually found this one. I was pretty surprised when he sent me picture at work. I think he really likes her. Taking daughter with us too tom so we can see how puppies interact with sll of us. Have seen video of parent dogs and puppy. Parents seem very social and friendly with strangers. Puppies just so cute and jumping all over.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

See if the owner will keep the puppy until it's 10 weeks old. By 10 weeks the dam has taught them their teeth hurt. You will not have the nipping problem you get with puppies weaned earlier. Also, puppies go through a "fear period" at nine weeks and do better if still with the litter/dam.

Trust me on this. It's why good breeders who care about their puppies more than the $$ won't let their puppies go until that age.

Oh, and look for the puppy that follows you with its eyes and is not bouncing all over the place. I've never had issues when I chose the more contemplative puppy.


----------



## Olivia27

What kind of mix are they? It's always helpful to know the breed so you can figure out what you'll need to work on. That said, I've never had a puppy before. My current dog was basically thrown at me in last moment's notice. But even by then I figured that adults should be easier. Six years later, I'm pretty sure I was right LOL do post puppy pictures though! Good luck! Hope all goes well x


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

LOL ^^

I owned my in-home dog training business for 20 years and this was a common, and usually whining and desperate, conversation:

"But, they told me (name a breed) were great dogs with children! He's awful!!!"

"(Breed) are great _dogs_ with children. As a _puppy_ not so much."


----------



## themamaj

*Sam*

Here are a few more fish updates. Tweaked Sam and the frogs tank. I am more pleased with the plant and cave layout now. I moved out the frogs feeding dish for more room since the stinkers just suck food directly from the baster. The frogs have gotten possessive of food at feeding time. They will run Sam off if he tries to sneak a worm that has fallen on sand. Pretty funny to see big bad betta running from frogs. As you can see from pictures Flip Flop and Hopscotch are quite the characters!


----------



## themamaj

*Eli*

Eli also got some new decor. He is in one of the smaller tanks but I think it turned out pretty nice. I really like trying to create a nature looking environment. Maybe starting to get hang of it.


----------



## themamaj

*Leo*

Was playing around with an old background I had last night. Put it on Leo's tank just to give her something new to look at. Got kindof tickled...I spy a blue and pink fish...blends right in haha.


----------



## SydneyA

I love that face!


----------



## themamaj

*Raya*

Look what the Easter Bunny brought  Meet Raya. She is a Doberman/Hound mix. She is 8 weeks old. I had never thought about a doberman until husband sent picture. After researching breed and reading all I could. The more I read the more I liked them. They are extremely smart, loyal and great family dogs. I read one sight called them velcro dogs because love to be with owners. They are also supposed to be good guard dogs but that may be debatable. She heard neighbors Chiwahwa and ran and hid behind me haha. She has a great personality. She is very calm yet playful and curious. Loves to be right next to us. Already responding to name and "come". So far only one accident. My whole family adores her. I think she will make a great best friend.


----------



## Olivia27

Aaww welcome home, Raya! She's gonna be a biiig girl judging by those paws 

I wonder what kind of hound exactly  I immediately thought "coonhound", but then again that's only because she's black and tan - probably from her Doberman side. Sorry x) I always loved playing guess the breed


----------



## Tealight03

She's a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! Not sure what kind of hound.Big and brown but he was also part Don't. Raya looks like mom but temperament more like dad. Really nice to meet parent dogs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

At 12 weeks she'll be about one-third her adult weight. I have found this remarkably reliable. Worked for Russell, Edward and Boo.

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart

I love Dobes and hate that people perpetuate the myth they aren't good family dogs. I have found them smart, silly and very, very loving. As with any puppy don't encourage any sort of aggressive behavior like prodding them to bark. Or "It's okay to bite people" games like tug-o-war. Their sight picture is such that what you are holding, your clothes and your hand are the same thing. That makes all three fair game.

If she does grab your hand don't jerk it away! Grit your teeth and pop her fanny as you yell "OUTCH!" She'll immediately drop your hand as she will associate the pop with her mouth on your hand because that's what she's focused on at the moment. You can't jerk your hand away and yell or pop because she's not doing anything when you do.

And to teach them to come reliably never scold them for picking up something they're not supposed to have. Their first inclination is to turn toward you to "show off" this new possession. If you yell "NO!" they think the turning toward you was what was wrong. Instead, encourage them to come to you with their "prize." When they get to you, hold them close and praise and praise and gently slip their "prize" from their mouth. This encourages puppies to bring you _everything_ they find instead of running away and destroying.

I can't tell you how often we've been brought socks, underwear, glasses and even clothes hangers!!!

Oh, and if she gets scared of something ignore her or tell her to "buck up." Don't sympathize; that tone of voice just sends the message you approve of her emotion at the moment which is fear. And puppies only think in the moment. Adults not so much; puppies, definitely.

Enjoy, you'll have so much fun with that cutie. I just love, love how thoughtful she looks.


----------



## Nova betta

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> At 12 weeks she'll be about one-third her adult weight. I have found this remarkably reliable. Worked for Russell, Edward and Boo.
> 
> Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart
> 
> I love Dobes and hate that people perpetuate the myth they aren't good family dogs. I have found them smart, silly and very, very loving. As with any puppy don't encourage any sort of aggressive behavior like prodding them to bark. Or "It's okay to bite people" games like tug-o-war. Their sight picture is such that what you are holding, your clothes and your hand are the same thing.
> 
> And to teach them to come reliably never scold them for picking up something they're not supposed to have. Their first inclination is to turn toward you to "show off" this new possession. If you yell "NO!" they think the turning toward you was what was wrong. Instead, encourage them to come to you with their "prize." When they get to you, hold them close and praise and praise and gently slip their "prize" from their mouth. This encourages puppies to bring you _everything_ they find instead of running away and destroying.
> 
> I can't tell you how often we're been brought socks, underwear, glasses and even clothes hangers!!!
> 
> Oh, and if she gets scared of something ignore here or tell her to "buck up." Don't sympathize; that just sends the message you approve of her emotion at the moment which is fear. And puppies only think in the moment. Adults not so much; puppies, definitely.
> 
> Enjoy, you'll have so much fun with that cutie. I just love, love how thoughtful she looks.


I admire your knowledge of dogs! I have a few questions with my dog, do have any good sources I could go to to fix his behavior?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you so much. I spent a lot of years studying, seminaring, researching, observing, teaching and training. Send me a PM and I'll see if I can help by remote-control. ;-) If not I'll look for someone I trust in your area.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ooooo she is so cute! Ooooooo! I love her muzzle. Anything that doesn't drool equals good in my book!  Enjoying the puppy tips, Linda! 

The Easter basket picture is precious.


----------



## Sadist

Congratulations on Raya! What a cutie! I love all the fish updates, too.


----------



## SydneyA

She's adorable! I wanna snuggle her and flop those ears,lol.


----------



## themamaj

Excellent tips Linda and things I hadn't thought about. I have lots of questions for you  We had to leave her for first time today to go to church and activities with family. It about killed me but she did great. Didn't potty in house while we were gone which amazed me. She whined initially but calmed down. Had her blankets, toys and left radio on for her. She has first check up tomorrow. 

Poor fishes have had second seat today. They all swam to tank to let me know their supper was late. Thankfully they are pretty patient with me and spoiled enough that a little late dinner won't hurt them. I took Raya in fish room briefly last night but she wasn't too excited. I hope she will enjoy being in there with me. It will be nice to have a buddy around while do daily checks and feeds. 

I hope you all had a Happy and Blessed Easter!


----------



## Sadist

The baby betta with butterfly pattern is gone. They did have a double tail baby, but the bit of color he had looked like he'd turn into the wild greenish body with red fins coloring. If he survived. The way the water looked, I think all the living ones will be stunted to some extent. The others looked like veil tails, most were gray, but one was turquoisey. The gray ones were so clamped up, it was hard to tell what they might be. Sorry we were so late getting to the store to look for you!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> The baby betta with butterfly pattern is gone. They did have a double tail baby, but the bit of color he had looked like he'd turn into the wild greenish body with red fins coloring. If he survived. The way the water looked, I think all the living ones will be stunted to some extent. The others looked like veil tails, most were gray, but one was turquoisey. The gray ones were so clamped up, it was hard to tell what they might be. Sorry we were so late getting to the store to look for you!


No problem. Thank you for checking!!


----------



## themamaj

Were you beginning to think the mamaj had fallen off the face of the earth54rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgf? Nop`e567`And can't type now? Well I forgot how busy life was with a curious new puppy that is now into everything including helping me type. She wants to be center of attention. That was Raya saying hi. Quite the typer with huge paws! She has had some limited time in the fish room but got a little over zealous and pounced on Leo's tank about sending her surfing so we have to have one on one attention in there not to mention too many cords to chew. She is a great blessing though and doing well at a whopping 12.5 pounds at first check up. 

In fish news, new biters, and new frustrations in sorority but overall everyone doing well. Gage is still progressing in fin growth which is good. Max, the king of biters, fins never looked so good since putting him in a community tank. Funny how that took his mind off his fins. Boy his cardinal tetras are getting to be fat little fish. They are like ravenous wolves eating. Think I may have to back off on their food a little. I have seen the red shrimp periodically but not as often as like. I had moved Max's tank over to put sorority in so can't see the side of his tank like once did so it blocks my shrimp view a bit. If I can get caught up on some expenses, I would like to get more red rilis or cherry shrimp to add. All three original rilis have done well so maybe that is the shrimp of choice for that tank though cherry's are so much cheaper.

Levi is still frustrating to me. He is currently on tetracycline. I decided I would try that to see if helped his fins. I think they have improved some but he just looks like the melt poster child even with all I have done for him. His activity is ok for his age. He will even jump for food and eats like a pig so that is all good. He flared more the other day separating fins more so maybe just have to keep working on him. 

I have two new biters. Avalanche has continued to be a bad boy with his rays. I think I mentioned I moved him back to original tank because bigger tank seem to stress him? Go figure these fish sometimes! His activity and personality have gotten so much better since move. The biting not so much but still trying to see what is provoking him or if he just now figured out bad habits get him extra attention. My other new biter is a new boy for me. I got him about a week or so ago but with all the chaos around here not time to post pictures. I had put him in Avalanche's bigger tank. He was, note that *was* there, a gorgeous dragon half moon. Sigh came home yesterday and a huge chunk gone in tail. I thought what the heck is it the tank or filter or what doing this???? Maybe the lighting where tank is? Soooo frustrating. I took filter totally out last night to see if that calmed him down. He has seemed much more calm but today another big chunk gone. Ugggggg biters kill me!!!!! Unfortunately I don't have the room for everyone to have a 10 gallon with friends so what do you do?

Had a bit of trauma in sorority. Had done a partial water change and didn't notice that the extra water being added back in filled up Millie's breeder box too much. Between higher water level, the little turkey got out and reaked terror on the other girls immediately. I guess she has more bound up aggression now with others taunting her. Emma seems to be the only one unscathed but she is super fast. Even Millie has a chunk out. So a bit puzzled at what next plan of action would be. Here are ideas tell me what you think:
1. pull Millie completely leaving just the 4 girls
2. wait out another week of Millie in time out
3. cup all the girls, pull Millie to own tank and try a new girl


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no! Not Leo! Isn't she the one who jumped out a while back too? Stay in the water, dear!

Maybe have Raya on a leash and keep her calm and focused on you while in there? Have you ever seen Cesar Milan, the dog whisperer? I am curious what Linda might think of him. Maybe a lot of "fun for tv" stuff on his show but it still helped me train my two dogs. I used his techniques to keep them focused on me and NOT MY CHICKENS! Haha. They walk on a leash like a dream too, no pulling. A lot of his episodes are on youtube, also has dvds.

Oh Levi. :-( Don't know what to say. It is so hard to diagnose fish... (((hugs)))


----------



## themamaj

Yes I think Leo likes the warmth of her tank so hopefully she will stay put! Leo was not fazed by dog. She just keeps swimming around like "oh earthquake today, maybe better swim up stream". Was going to work on short visits to fish room with Raya that can earn a treat for good behavior in room.


----------



## Olivia27

I'm not Linda, but I gotta say that Cesar Milan is not the most favored person in the dog training world. His technique of pushing dogs to situations where they WILL become distressed and then - forcibly - dealing with it from there is really not my style. I don't like touching my dog that much when correcting them. I'd say - for now - the fish room should be off limits for Raya. She's in the Puppy Hoover stage where she will chew anything she can fit in her mouth. Cords are probably not a good choice. Especially if she hasn't worked on her "drop it" command as much.

Good luck with all the biters


----------



## themamaj

When your blood worm is so good you fall over eating it


----------



## ShelbysFish

OMG this photo is amazing!!! Had me laughing.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Puppies are fun aren't they? Its been almost 6 years since my boy was that small, but good luck. I'm also not a fan of Ceasar...

As for your sorority, how long has she been in the breeder box? If she's still being That aggressive and causing injuries you may have to pull her entirely. Maybe try a different girl for a week or two in the breeder box. How are the four doing without her? I just added my trouble maker and my new girl today, so I'm a believer in that week/2 week breeder box arrangement. All fish are different and react to being in a sorority in different ways. It's kinda just luck of the draw.


----------



## SydneyA

I think Ceaser has his good points especially for dogs where they are so aggressive that he is their best hope. As for everyday training we went to puppy school. 

That frog picture is epic. I think he's had "one too many", lol.

As for the Milli vote, I say get her her own little tank and maybe try with another. That's what I would do. 

Now that I have been all know it all I'll shut up.


----------



## Sadist

Good luck with all your fish! Puppies are a lot of work, and I hope he calms down soon.


----------



## Sadist

I forgot to mention I love that frog picture, too. Samantha loves the little frogs.

Did you want the little double tail baby if he or she is still alive today? I can get a breeder box and fit it into one of the warmer tanks somehow until we have time to meet halfway. I'm sure he or she will love some live daphnia and frozen bloodworms/mysis shrimp.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> When your blood worm is so good you fall over eating it


Love it! I thought of a good frog name, if ya get another: Ping Pong. Sounds like it would fit in with Hopscotch and Flip Flop. LOL.

Yeah, I figured people probably wouldn't like Cesar. LOL. I haven't seen many shows since I don't get tv channels. His technique and emphasis on how to walk a dog and keep its focus on you instead of your farm animals (or fish!) was greatly helpful for me. I had a dog when I was a teen that I just couldn't get him to stop biting my horses! If I had known about Cesar then I know I could of helped him. I ended up giving him away to a man who had a huge amount of land and cattle (my dog was a cattle dog, hence he tried to herd my horses).
I still miss that beautiful, loving dog-but I just didn't know what to do with him. I found him the best home I could though.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I forgot to mention I love that frog picture, too. Samantha loves the little frogs.
> 
> Did you want the little double tail baby if he or she is still alive today? I can get a breeder box and fit it into one of the warmer tanks somehow until we have time to meet halfway. I'm sure he or she will love some live daphnia and frozen bloodworms/mysis shrimp.


Sorry for late reply have been at work. Would love to see a picture if you can get one but yes would love a double tail baby if you can find one. I am flexible on color. If that one looks in need and still there get it for me and I will re inverse you when I see you or you can send me a paypal invoice.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Love it! I thought of a good frog name, if ya get another: Ping Pong. Sounds like it would fit in with Hopscotch and Flip Flop. LOL.
> 
> Yeah, I figured people probably wouldn't like Cesar. LOL. I haven't seen many shows since I don't get tv channels. His technique and emphasis on how to walk a dog and keep its focus on you instead of your farm animals (or fish!) was greatly helpful for me. I had a dog when I was a teen that I just couldn't get him to stop biting my horses! If I had known about Cesar then I know I could of helped him. I ended up giving him away to a man who had a huge amount of land and cattle (my dog was a cattle dog, hence he tried to herd my horses).
> I still miss that beautiful, loving dog-but I just didn't know what to do with him. I found him the best home I could though.


Oh love the name Ping Pong! That would be perfect!! I like the frogs so much I might get a few more at some point.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Don't like Cesar Milan; he only shows you the successful cases. 

Don't like puppy classes: Taught them and stopped after the fifth puppy came down with Parvo. Only time I'd take a puppy to a class is if the instructor/school *insisted* on vet administered shots. Those puppies' vacs were Co-Op, Foster & Smith and another online supplier. Three other puppies not vet vaccinated also died. Nope, nope, nope! Too dangerous.

Nothing in the house is off limits for my puppies. However, if they are in the chewy stage I make it a point to only allow them in if I can sit in a chair and constantly monitor. Don't wait until they get the cord; go AAAWK as they approach it. Don't wait until they put their feet where they don't belong; AAAWK as they start. Never use name in a negative situation and when you go AAAWK don't be obviously looking at them or preface it with their name; that way they think the Great And Powerful AAAWK saw them. Thus they grow up believing the Great And Powerful AAAWK is always watching. ;-)


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> Sorry for late reply have been at work. Would love to see a picture if you can get one but yes would love a double tail baby if you can find one. I am flexible on color. If that one looks in need and still there get it for me and I will re inverse you when I see you or you can send me a paypal invoice.


I'll see if he or she is still there tomorrow. I have an oooooold phone, and my camera is too big to sneak in, so no pictures unless I buy something and bring it home.


----------



## Sadist

Well, good news is someone saw the double tail and brought them home! They also appear to have had a water change. Most had perked up a bit, though there was one dead one and one so stressed that (s)he was gray. I would have brought the gray one home, but I don't have a good way to give one their own tank. I thought being in a breeder box with another betta flaring at them all day would be just as stressful as the cup, and then I wouldn't have a permanent home set up.


----------



## SydneyA

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't like Cesar Milan; he only shows you the successful cases.
> 
> Don't like puppy classes: Taught them and stopped after the fifth puppy came down with Parvo. Only time I'd take a puppy to a class is if the instructor/school *insisted* on vet administered shots. Those puppies' vacs were Co-Op, Foster & Smith and another online supplier. Three other puppies not vet vaccinated also died. Nope, nope, nope! Too dangerous.
> 
> Nothing in the house is off limits for my puppies. However, if they are in the chewy stage I make it a point to only allow them in if I can sit in a chair and constantly monitor. Don't wait until they get the cord; go AAAWK as they approach it. Don't wait until they put their feet where they don't belong; AAAWK as they start. Never use name in a negative situation and when you go AAAWK don't be obviously looking at them or preface it with their name; that way they think the Great And Powerful AAAWK saw them. Thus they grow up believing the Great And Powerful AAAWK is always watching. ;-)


Not to steal the journal here, but I was SO scared of parvo I did the home vaccines before I would even take him to the vet to get the regular vaccines. Lol


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Well, good news is someone saw the double tail and brought them home! They also appear to have had a water change. Most had perked up a bit, though there was one dead one and one so stressed that (s)he was gray. I would have brought the gray one home, but I don't have a good way to give one their own tank. I thought being in a breeder box with another betta flaring at them all day would be just as stressful as the cup, and then I wouldn't have a permanent home set up.



I am happy little double tail found a home! It might be better if I waited more towards summer anyways to get another fish. Puppy is doing great but taking up a lot of time right now so still figuring out how to balance everything. Once I get her completely house broken, I think it will be easier. That puppy curiosity is also kicking in to explore everything. She is doing really well though and is calm sitting at my feet in fish room at moment  But you can still keep your eyes open. I love hearing what is new and available.


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't like Cesar Milan; he only shows you the successful cases.
> 
> Don't like puppy classes: Taught them and stopped after the fifth puppy came down with Parvo. Only time I'd take a puppy to a class is if the instructor/school *insisted* on vet administered shots. Those puppies' vacs were Co-Op, Foster & Smith and another online supplier. Three other puppies not vet vaccinated also died. Nope, nope, nope! Too dangerous.
> 
> Nothing in the house is off limits for my puppies. However, if they are in the chewy stage I make it a point to only allow them in if I can sit in a chair and constantly monitor. Don't wait until they get the cord; go AAAWK as they approach it. Don't wait until they put their feet where they don't belong; AAAWK as they start. Never use name in a negative situation and when you go AAAWK don't be obviously looking at them or preface it with their name; that way they think the Great And Powerful AAAWK saw them. Thus they grow up believing the Great And Powerful AAAWK is always watching. ;-)


The great and powerful AAAWK has already been on duty here haha! Sort of like the Wizard of Oz movie  I checked into the class I had told you about. I have to say I was really impressed and they require that all immunizations be vet given and you have to provide a written note from your vet before you and dog are allowed on premises. The lady that runs it, her specialty is dobermans so thought of emailing her directly and asking more about the class. The class looks like it has a canine good citizen award or that is the focus to develop canine good citizens. I got really tickled on this site. They have a special *Barn Hunt* event periodically where you can bring your dog and they run through the course and search for varmits. It said it was actually an independent sport but recognized by AKC. Well my curiosity was up at that point I had to see what type of varmits you could hunt. Apparently it is rats. Many people donate their pet rats for the event but the rats are in protective cages. They said the dogs get to sniff them out but that the rats actually enjoyed the interaction of the dogs. Pretty funny. I have never heard of that. Betta Splendid I thought you would find that funny too.


----------



## themamaj

*Agent Strasse*

Finally getting around to posting picture of the halfmoon I got a few weeks ago. His nickname is Agent Strasse. It is sort of a funny thing between me and my dad. I actually got the fish in honor of my dad. I saw this guy one day while out and was particularly humored by him because someone had laid a pen down next to his cup. He was super suspicious of it and just flared his heart out at that pen no doubt suspecting some spy tool. Dad loves to do codes and puzzles and we love a good spy movie like James Bond etc. I must have had that fish on my mind that night because thought about him all night. I went back the next morning to get him. I have had a lot of fun teasing with my dad about him. He will text me and saying his fish is craving shrimp that night and other funny things. So meet Agent Strasse.


----------



## Sadist

What a cutie! I'm glad the little double tail found a home, too. When I first saw him, I thought the double tail was a split from bad water. Then, I saw the long dorsal. He'll probably grow into one of those awesome HMDT guys with big poofy tails.


----------



## themamaj

*Seriously???*

Was over visiting middle son that lives about 45 min from me. Ran in Pet Smart for a minute. I think I was almost as mad as when I saw Chance for the first time. Number one they had insanity prices listed on what few dying, clamped, in scum water bettas. Oh they looked terrible. Pale, swim bladder issues, horrible fins, ammonia poisoning and did I mention scum water??????? Rrrrrrrrr. Furious. Just got through watching old Hulk episode yesterday. Felt like running through store tearing at shirt saying "don't make me angry". Google Hulk if missed that line. Found one little girl left. Most clamped ever seen a crowntail. Almost could not tell what she was. Grey with slight peach/pale red fins. In aweful water. Looked terrified. Could hardly swim straight. I could not leave her there so guess what first foster...until I decide about keeping her. Oh poor baby and was a baby. Same size as Popsicle. Gave her pretty strong blue bath and put her in isolation tank with aquarium salt, heater and IAL. Coloring up. I think she will be very pretty as see some blue green tints on body. Pictures to follow but need to get some water changes done first. Here was reading on cup water. Pet Smart will be hearing from me on this one.


----------



## themamaj

Ok a in between water change funny. Just went over to Joseph's tank. He has covered 3/4 of the entire surface of tank with a bubble nest. Apparently, "hot lips" Marlie really rings his bell lol! Actually several guys big on bubbles- Chance, Bob, Eli, Bryant, Bo, Ben, Nimbus and Nikolai all busy builders. Love it.

Between training new puppy and grandson this weekend which I greatly love to do, have really missed my fish time. Enjoying spending time with each one tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

Poor girl. Looking forward to pictures. I have never tested the cups of new bettas. I'm scared.


----------



## Olivia27

That is appalling  let us know how the complaint to PetSmart go. Hope the little girl recovers quick xxx


----------



## Sadist

Poor little girl! I think that's what the petco cups looked like the first time I saw the double tail. There was algae growing on the poo.


----------



## themamaj

*Foster*

Here is my new girl. Still debating on name. Open for suggestions. She was still clamped when got her home but responded well to treatments. I think she was just so glad to get out of that store and that cup. She was pretty tentative last night but ate a bloodworm. Ended up choking on it so had to chase her to grab rest of end from her. She has some mild swim bladder issues but fed her a good breakfast of daphnia with the multivitamin added. She tolerated it well and has been a bit more active today. Hopefully with some tlc she will bounce back pretty quickly. Has some bites out of rays and some pin hole rot but nothing too serious. She is a very sweet girl. Here are some pictures. I wish I had got one of her in the store but I was short on time. Example of some of the junk in cup. There was lots of it. Scary that it doesn't take long with poor water conditions to spike an 8 or higher on ammonia level. I doubt she would have survived much longer as she was.


----------



## Olivia27

Ohhh shiny! Nice bicolor! Glad she perked up


----------



## themamaj

Another pretty day yesterday so took grandson back to the zoo. Black bear was super active and up very close where you could see him. Giraffe was also up close. LOL I guess dogs not the only butt sniffers. That zebra was turned around looking at him like how rude!! Another treat was getting to see the zoo's new baby gorillas. Cuteness overload!!! Another funny monkey that looked like he neede psychological treatment. You should have heard him howl. Really strange! We also caught the bird show which was great and played on a new nature playground they have made. I thought these were simple really cool ideas of how you could take stumps, tunnels, rock etc and make a great play area for kids. Grandson wore himself out on that. They also had this cool looked like a kid car wash with pieces of bamboo hanging. I wish I had gotten a picture of the wire tunnel they made covered in honeeysickle. Smelled so good! Last picture of beautiful pink dogwoods now in bloom.


----------



## themamaj

In other fish news...Millie is out of time out. I decided to see how she did and I am amazed all of a sudden all the girls have settled down considerable. Go figure. Carly's fins are still a mess. I may pull her and give her a blue bath when do their water change. So fingers crossed maybe we have crossed a hurdle.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

She's so cute! I love her colors that are coming through! I hope she keeps improving! Maybe she could go into the sorority when she gets a little bigger? (How is that going btw?) If you decide to keep her that is. She's a cutie!

Edit: Just saw the sorority update! Glad things have settled down!


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> Ohhh shiny! Nice bicolor! Glad she perked up


Any guesses on what adult color might be?


----------



## themamaj

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> She's so cute! I love her colors that are coming through! I hope she keeps improving! Maybe she could go into the sorority when she gets a little bigger? (How is that going btw?) If you decide to keep her that is. She's a cutie!
> 
> Edit: Just saw the sorority update! Glad things have settled down!


Thanks. Had that in back of mind about sorority  Anxious to see this cutie continue to improve. She is still a bit shy and wants to stay toward back of tank. I may have to move her spot so can observe better.


----------



## Olivia27

themamaj said:


> Any guesses on what adult color might be?


Not good with that yet, but I suspect the turquoise would get more intense. Not sure if it'll bleed into the fins. I already see a slight bleeding into the first ray of the dorsal. I do know turq is dominant, but I thought bicolor is a stable pattern? I need to read more..


----------



## themamaj

Yeah I am a bad guesser. Just when I think I have an accurate picture of what genetic traits look dominant, I get surprised. 

Raya, my puppy, has been doing so good being calm around the fish. I have worked a lot with her. Took her for a long walk earlier and have played outside. Her normal nap time is late afternoon so putting her in room with me as I do water changes. She is happy to nap where I am and it buys me some uninterrupted time with fish. Was carrying Aspen back to fish room and hooking up his filter cords. I had moved Titus onto the floor for a minute because he was next to change. What I didn't know was little puppy had woke up and trotted into the fish room to find me. "Wait what is this? Oh Mama has put this really nice water dish out for me...lap lap lap." That got my attention. Poor Titus was a bit traumatized as big dog tongue protruding into tank. I learned a good lesson as to not put a tank on the floor even with a supposed sleeping puppy  Thankfully I have forgiving fish that know how to swim out of the way when needed. haha


----------



## Betta44

Love the pic of the baby gorillas! I love gorillas and the babies are adorable and so fun to watch!
Good luck with your new girl (fish)! She's a cutie. I'll bet she will be gorgeous with some TLC!


----------



## Betta44

Those H2O conditions were appalling! I'd also like to know how it went when you complained to Pet Smart.
Have you thought of a name for your new girl yet?
Also beautiful pic of the dark pink flowers at the zoo!
I always enjoy reading your journal.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Betta44! I sent a very detailed email to the company. I will see what kind of response I get. I strongly encouraged them to address the issue with that particular local store but also to make a priority for the healthy and wellness of the stock they carry.


----------



## Tealight03

Glad she is improving. Yes let us know what Petsmart says. 

Raya probably thought that water dish was quite convenient!


----------



## themamaj

In sad news, I lost Max tonight. I noticed he wasn't as vigorous for food yesterday but didn't think much of it. I saw him lounging on leaves today and very quiet. When I got him to come over where I could see him better I realized he had dropsy. It has literally hit out of the blue and he was already pine coning. I realized how weak he was so pulled him out of tank into shallow cup. His belly was huge and he could hardly have enough energy to breath. He passed away just a little while ago. Pretty shocked. My sweet Max swim in peace tonight.


----------



## themamaj

This was one of my favorite pictures of Max.


----------



## Sadist

Poor Max. 

I'm glad you brought the new girl home! I'm going to guess turquoise with red wash for her coloring. It's just a guess. She could still be bicolor with the turquoise bleeding into the fins.

That zoo looks so fun!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I think that's what I want to do next, get a baby betta (probably a girl) and raise it to either become part of my sorority or maybe to adopt out later on... Good luck with her :] It would be cool if she stayed a bicolor but I can't wait to see what she grows up to be! I love baby CTs.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Thanks Betta44! I sent a very detailed email to the company. I will see what kind of response I get. I strongly encouraged them to address the issue with that particular local store but also to make a priority for the healthy and wellness of the stock they carry.


I wish I had kept the picture I took of Smokey's water from his Petco cup and emailed Petco like you did.  I just got so disgusted I deleted it. At least you did something helpful for the bettas, unlike me. I hope someone with a heart gets your complaint and helps the bettas.

I have caught my dog drinking out of my shrimp tank. The couch is beside the tank and he was on the couch. Shrimp water, mmm!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so sorry about Max! Poor dear! At least he didn't suffer long. Twinkie was pineconed for around 4 days. It was really, really, reeeeeeeally heart breaking. I knew he was dieing and didn't want to see him suffer, but he was so responsive at the same time and would act happy to see me and move his eyes while I talked to him. It was really hard. Actually, we're still not recovered from his passing...to be honest. We still.cry. he was such a wonderful boy. They are all so different, bettas are. It isn't like a toy that broke and you can find another just like it. Dear Max. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. Their little lives are just too short. Max was loved and appreciated- most bettas don't get that. You gave him a wonderful home, warm and clean and happy.


----------



## Tealight03

Well said Bettasplendid. SIP Max.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you for kind words. Max was so happy in the community tank. He loved to stalk the tetras, watch the shrimp and my favorite memory of him getting a little too close to cray food and having a water skiing cray behind. I took apart whole tank and really scrubbed down. I tried to move plants and wood around when refilled to change look but I still keep expecting Max to come flying out behind plants. When taking tank apart I thought wster felt cooler than usual. I realized his heater had gotten unplugged. Made me sick to stomach. Checked temp and it had dropped to 74 from 80. I couldn't believe it then remember I had unplugged his filter when bad storms other day because power loss locks up filter. I must have accidentally unplugged heater too. Drop may have provoked the dropsy. Kicking myself big time! I probably won't make that mistake again. Wish had caught sooner. I couldn't stand seeing an empty tank so moved Agent Strasse over. He is also a biter so think goof for him. Going to move Bob to his 3 gallon so at least upgrades. for these guys. I hope Max knew what good and special boy he was.


----------



## Sadist

I recall reading that someone else's betta attacked a cat tongue when the cat was trying to drink from his tank. It seems like something mine would do. My thoughts are with you and your loss.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. Now a cat attacking betta oh that would be a must have!! Rather annoyed at my two cats most of the time lol.


----------



## themamaj

Hard day in fish world. Levi declining. Sitting here with him. He is so sweet and raises his head to interact as much as can. Put some pictures up for him to look at. He seems to like me sitting here with him. Sigh. 

Going to try to focus on some positives though. New little girl seems much more active and staying at front of tank now. I really like her peach colored fins. I hope she keeps them. Already working her cuteness with those silver eyes. You know how eyes get me haha. Here is a picture. Thought about Anna or Sara for name.


----------



## themamaj

Girls are doing great. Tank picture.


----------



## themamaj

Strasse and tetras in updated tank


----------



## themamaj

*Pet Smart Response*

Thank you for your email and for bringing this to our attention. I have taken the liberty of entering customer complaint 17547 on your behalf. Your complaint will be addressed by a member of our Management Team within 2-5 full business days, and you can expect a reply at that time.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience or frustration this may have caused you, and we appreciate the opportunity you have given us to set the matter right.

 [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial] Sincerely, 

Brenda
PetSmart Customer Care
[/FONT]


----------



## BettaSplendid

How about Sarah, like Abraham's wife? Her name means, "princess" if I recall correctly and that little lady is most certainly a princess! Is that the same one from filthy Petsmart?!

Oh my goodness, I feel your pain. It all began when I accidentally unplugged Twinkie's heater too! Oh the guilt. (((hugs))) a terrible mistake, but a *mistake* none the less.  I am so sorry. It wasn't intentional, poor babies.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> How about Sarah, like Abraham's wife? Her name means, "princess" if I recall correctly and that little lady is most certainly a princess! Is that the same one from filthy Petsmart?!
> 
> Oh my goodness, I feel your pain. It all began when I accidentally unplugged Twinkie's heater too! Oh the guilt. (((hugs))) a terrible mistake, but a *mistake* none the less.  I am so sorry. It wasn't intentional, poor babies.


Thanks. I went back and looked up Max's adoption date and his approx age then and how long I have had him. My guess he was at least 1.5 years old. I wish it had been longer for him but maybe still a happy full life.

Yes she is my Pet Smart baby. I think Sara is perfect for her. I have kindof had that in mind since saw her. Just like God gave Sarai a new name, this little girl now has a special name and hope she has a long happy life as my little princess. No doubt she can already fill that part haha. She has really taken a liking to Popsicle. They are starting to interact when see each other. Sara just shakes those little spikes in excitement. Ooooh how I love those little spikey tails. Too cute. Sassafrass knows how to use hers too. She thinks she is the queen of the sorority. I don't know about that but I sure know who is the food winner! She can out jump them all lol.

I am impressed I got an immediate response on email. Will let you know what management says. I hope Sara can make an impact for healthier conditions at that store


----------



## BettaSplendid

I wonder if they really HAVE had 17547 complaints...or if that is just a random number. *sideways look*

Right, a crowntail. Every princess needs a crown, so says Daughter.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> I wonder if they really HAVE had 17547 complaints...or if that is just a random number. *sideways look*
> 
> Right, a crowntail. Every princess needs a crown, so says Daughter.


Oh gee hadn't thought of that! Precious on the crown!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Lol that's why I named my little CT girl Queenie. And I almost did the same thing the other day! It had been getting really warm here for a while and I unplugged my one heater that's an always-on type (I'm going to replace it soon but it does the job) because it was raising the temp too much and forgot to plug it back in and the temp had dropped considerably. That's my divided tank too so I was glad neither of my boys had any issues after that... Im sorry for your loss and I hope Levi recovers or at least goes peacefully. Stay positive, that's about all we can do and know that we've given our pets the best possible care to make them happy.


----------



## themamaj

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Lol that's why I named my little CT girl Queenie. And I almost did the same thing the other day! It had been getting really warm here for a while and I unplugged my one heater that's an always-on type (I'm going to replace it soon but it does the job) because it was raising the temp too much and forgot to plug it back in and the temp had dropped considerably. That's my divided tank too so I was glad neither of my boys had any issues after that... Im sorry for your loss and I hope Levi recovers or at least goes peacefully. Stay positive, that's about all we can do and know that we've given our pets the best possible care to make them happy.


Queenie is perfect name for a crowntail. I have a couple of those on all the time heaters too. Always a concern for overheating with them. 

Thanks on Levi. He has not been well for some time but has good days and bad days. This am he is a little more active. He is one of my older boys. I am actually surprised he has hung on this long, but he has a lot of fight in him so I will keep him comfy and happy and enjoy him as long as he is with me.


----------



## Sadist

Little Sara seems to be recovering quite quickly! She's a cutie. What awesome coloring, too.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. It is nice to seeing *Sara* so active and feisty!

Trying to chisel away at water change list today. I think I move fish around like most women move furniture lol. I moved *Aspen* back to his original shelf from desk. The light over desk seem to bother him and he had taken some nips at fins. Sometimes it is crazy what upset them. I moved *Titus* over in brighter light. It almost makes him look more blue. *Neil *and *Leo* got paired up with water changes. He has been putting on quite the fin show tonight for her. *Marlie* is working her magic on *Bo*. He swims like a bullet when he sees her. I really like Bo's coloring with the red body and cello fins. You can see a bit of blue marbling on body and cello has a slight blue iridescence that is so pretty. * Bob* got moved to the 3 gallon. He has been zipping all over tank enjoying space. *Bryant* has been cracking me up today. I put the red shrimp in his tank with all the java moss. I keep catching him snooping through the moss. Yep I am on to you big guy! No shrimp hunting. "Honest Mama I am just taking a little nap here with nose looking under the moss". i found some rainbow stone at store yesterday when picking up filters. Added it to *Gage's* tank. I like the look may have to get some more along with some frozen food. These guys and gals have hardy appetites! I'll try to get some pictures if I can. Dropped phone on tile floor today and screen shattered. Ugggg! Good thing is have a new phone coming but unfortunately have to wait a week or so to be shipped. This new one has a much better camera so can't wait to try it out!!!!


----------



## Betta44

SIP Max. So sorry for your loss but I know he was well taken care of while with you.


----------



## Betta44

I love the choice of Sara- and the spelling. My most favorite cat- really, my first kid in many ways (just with fur) was my Sara Cat. I had her for 19 years and she was an amazing cat; so smart and so much personality. So, good choice for a your fish's name. 
I hope Levi hangs in there; it sounds like you are doing all you can for him.
I'd be interested to see a pic of your rainbow stone when you get your new phone.
Also, thanks for posting the response from PetSmart. I found that # references interesting too- let's hope it's not the # of complaints! I have a sad hunch it might be.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> SIP Max. So sorry for your loss but I know he was well taken care of while with you.


Thank you. I really appreciate that


----------



## themamaj

Here is a picture of Gage with a piece of the rainbow stone.


----------



## themamaj

How can something so cute can get into so much trouble?


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> I love the choice of Sara- and the spelling. My most favorite cat- really, my first kid in many ways (just with fur) was my Sara Cat. I had her for 19 years and she was an amazing cat; so smart and so much personality. So, good choice for a your fish's name.
> I hope Levi hangs in there; it sounds like you are doing all you can for him.
> I'd be interested to see a pic of your rainbow stone when you get your new phone.
> Also, thanks for posting the response from PetSmart. I found that # references interesting too- let's hope it's not the # of complaints! I have a sad hunch it might be.


My cats are 13 and 11. Pretty amazing yours lived so long. 19 is a really long time! I love the spelling of Sara too


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

themamaj said:


> How can something so cute can get into so much trouble?


'Cos someone's not watching. 

She is a real cutie and she has that wonderful soft hound expression.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Here is a picture of Gage with a piece of the rainbow stone.


WOW!!


What an amazing boy!


----------



## Tealight03

Raya is a cutie.


----------



## themamaj

*Pillow!!!!*

I am so excited to receive my handmade pillow of Chance yesterday! Dangerous you did such a great job and can't tell you how special that is to me. Wanted to share some pictures of Chance and his new pillow. He was thrilled and thought he looked quite dashing. He got so excited when he saw it and did all these spins and twirls and then would go back and look at it. I then had it sitting next to his tank a minute and he would go and just hover by it and look down at it. Remember he is my observant one. He liked his drawing too. He tried to show you his best grumpy face haha.


----------



## Olivia27

Awww that pillow is so adorable! And Chance really do resemble the drawing lol


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw, that is sweet. Chance twirling while looking at HIS pillow. He is a special little guy.

I am loving that picture of Raya. Her little eyebrow dots and wide muzzle. And sooooft puppy fur.


----------



## themamaj

*My Shining Star*

Beautiful sunlight shining through Chance's tank this am. He was quick to greet me swimming up through the plants with his cutest grumpy grin. I noticed on the wall as he danced around in his tank that the sunlight was catching his shadow on the wall. It was the coolest thing. Attempted to get a picture. His nose is pointed to right and fins flowing behind. So pretty watching him swim and the sunlight hitting him. His long fins look like waving ribbons. I don't think I could ever tire of watching him swim.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is very special!

It is like a take on the classic "kissing on the beach" but instead of the picture being of the people, it is on their shadow on the sand.

I have been wanting to do a painting or drawing of Chance for you. It has been years since I painted anything. I need to get back to it. Do you have a favorite picture of Chance?
He needs to be honored.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> That is very special!
> 
> It is like a take on the classic "kissing on the beach" but instead of the picture being of the people, it is on their shadow on the sand.
> 
> I have been wanting to do a painting or drawing of Chance for you. It has been years since I painted anything. I need to get back to it. Do you have a favorite picture of Chance?
> He needs to be honored.


Awwww I would love that!! I will look through my pictures to see what like best.


----------



## themamaj

Levi has been hanging in the corner at surface for days now. He wont move but to take a breath after a longtime and eat. I am shocked he is still eating. He can only eat what is right by mouth and cant move. I do not know what to do for him. Kills me to see him like this! I am struggling with whether to go ahead and put him down. He just looks so miserable. I hate this! It is like sitting and waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Dear Levi. You have never had to put one down, have you? It is a terrible thought. So is suffering. There is no easy way out. (((hugs))) He loves you a lot and doesn't want to leave...that is how I felt with Twinkie, that he was hanging on for us...but there comes a time when it IS time to go. I know you'll make the best decision.


----------



## Olivia27

I had to put down both Seren and Malachite. It was hard but when it's time you'll know. Big hugs xx


----------



## themamaj

Tears in eyes as read notes. Thanks. Yes I have had to put a couple down and hate doing it! I know there is a point where nothing will change. Never easy decision.


----------



## Sadist

Hugs.


----------



## themamaj

Ok onto another topic here. When was in Aquarium store other day I noticed they are now carrying delta tail guppies. They were lovely with longer tails and brighter colors. A bit more pricey at around $6.50 a piece. Have any of you guppy guys and gals had this particular kind before? I tried to get some picture of them but they didn't turn out. 

Been watching the sorority girls today as procrastinating water changes. They have been doing really well. Occasionally someone will get grumpy. A little while ago Dandelion and Millie were in a posturing contest. They would swim in circles with bodies bent toward each other. Silly girls would stick their fins in other one's face almost daring the other to nip. Carly came and broke them up. Sassy wanted to get a look and Carly chased her out of way too. Emma just does her own thing. She loves to swim with Sassy and they are cute like little girls skipping through the forest. In this case, swimming through the plants  Emma is such a little cutie! She will try to watch the 'big girls' trying to figure out why they are having a grumpy moment. She consistently has just a very sweet easy going temperament. 

Kokomo is turning so dark. He still has his white face but body dark blue and black. Really a sweet boy! He has enjoyed interacting with Titus. Agent Strasse is zipping back and forth in 10 gallon. Bless his heart I was feeding daphnia this am and the tetras LOVE that! I would try to feed him some extra and the tetras were swarming him. He just looked at me like what do I do now? I think he is just realizing the girls are next door. Guess that explains why he likes that end of the tank best lol.


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche*

My baaaad boy. So pretty but so naughty nipping.


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant*

Got fed up with Bryant's NPT. Dirt and sand just seem to go yuck after awhile. Redid tank with some Ecocomplete. He was having fun exploring. Would like to get a background for tank. Saw one online have been eyeing. Maybe with next paycheck. This one went to maintenance supplies. 

Has anyone tried just a plain volcanic rock substrate? Was talking with a guy at store about shrimp and he recommended a particular one but more pricey. It looked like little balls. Can't remember name. He was also troubleshooting some things with me about breeding. He said that shrimp breed better at a little lower temp like 76-78 range. I keep my tanks more like 80 for bettas. He showed me another liquid product that was supposed to encourage breeding as well but as disclaimer saying it would make your water tea like. I laughed and said must have IAL in it which I use all the time. He was like "oh you obviously know about all of that then". Said he didn't hear of many people using them anymore which surprised me.


----------



## themamaj

*Eli*

Eli tonight. He was showing off his flares. Been trying to experiment with wood and java moss trying to get it to look like a tree.


----------



## themamaj

*Misty*

Hard to believe Misty was one of my baby bettas. She is a big girl now and likes to show her breeding stripes.


----------



## themamaj

*Melia*

Melia and Misty look so much alike anymore. I wanted to post them back to back so you could see. Melia is bigger and has spots on her caudal. Other than that Misty is her "mini me". Melia making kissy faces at me tonight.


----------



## themamaj

*Audubon*

He has developed a very rich black color with still the unique cello spots. Has a very pretty blue hue on fins when get him in right light.


----------



## BettaSplendid

My favorite tail type is delta, for guppy. The tail gets bigger and fuller as they age, I guess they're young at the store.

My shrimp tank is about 74F.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> My favorite tail type is delta, for guppy. The tail gets bigger and fuller as they age, I guess they're young at the store.
> 
> My shrimp tank is about 74F.


Do you keep a heater on it or does it stay around that room temp? No wonder you have had such great success.


----------



## BettaSplendid

A lot of people do not use heaters at all for their shrimp. I do though. I set it for 74F and there it stays unless it is a hot day. A bigger tank would fluctuate less w/o heater but mine is just a 5 gallon and it can heat up or cool off quick.


----------



## themamaj

I forgot what other fish do you have in with the shrimp?


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> I forgot what other fish do you have in with the shrimp?


No fish. Just the shrimp and some Malaysian Trumpet snails- oh and a pond snail here and there. I do have ghost shrimp in with Simeon, about 79F.


----------



## themamaj

*Sara leading the cause for BETTER Betta Health*

I just got off the phone with the local store manager of Pet Smart. I was super excited about our conversation and couldn't wait to share it. I have to say I am very pleased. No other manager I have talked with has taken so seriously the issues that I mentioned and had a genuine desire to make improvements. He told me he came in this Wed after being off a few days when he read my letter to corporate. He said he also saw the issues I mentioned as well as noticed some of the new shipments that day were in question. He said as soon as he read my letter he had the staff do a water change that day. They will now be *ADDING* an additional day into their water changes each week!!!!! I talked to him in depth about treating swim bladder issues. He had no idea and was happy to learn additional information to help. He did tell me they have a "quiet room" for any fish or animal that needs medical treatment. They are including bettas in that now to address any issues that they might see upon arrival. I also talked with him about talking to his staff about over feeding and how just how important clean water was to help prevent many issues. I explained how additional food left in the cup decays and declines the water perimeters so quickly. He mentioned that he wanted to follow up with distributor as well because the health of bettas on arrival was not up to par. I told him Sara's progress and that she is making a great recovery. We had a very good conversation and he assured me that they would be making changes in his store. Yeah Sara!


----------



## Tealight03

That is great news!


----------



## Olivia27

Oh yay! That is so much better than how most cases turn out! I must say this is the first positive case resolution story that came out of PetSmart. Hope the other locations pick up.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is wonderful, MamaJ.  This only effects this one location though, right? So they had a "quiet room" for "fish", but previously that didn't include betta? :| That made me sad. Why do they get less respect for having a special organ? Just because they can breathe air they do not need clean water or room? :-( I am SO GLAD he listened to you! I hope he can help change other stores as well. Maybe?

Go Sara!


----------



## themamaj

It has to start somewhere. Very happy to know even a local store making changes. As Olivia said, it is not very often to get a positive response from management. The manager said he felt like bettas do get overlooked sometimes because they are in a different place than the rest of the fish. Maybe that is a thought as well to reposition the betta wall in a more visible place related to other fish. It might help with temperature swings as well. It just tickles me to know they are now thinking about what can we do to improve. That is a win for everyone especially the fish


----------



## BettaSplendid

What would be your ideal set up for bettas in stores? I have thought about it a lot. Because if they ARE in a system where their water flows through all the other tanks then they are exposed to all the disease and treatments of the other tanks. But if they are seperate but have filtered compartments, well that was Gage who was hurt like that. Plus the flow is stressful. Or could it be solved by covering the filter areas with small mesh and making the flow gentler? I want clean water, heat and something for them to play with, like an anubias in each compartment. I think they could sell anubias like crazy if people.saw them lounging on the leaves! Double sale, that is good, right? Maybe just some 20 gallon longs divided up.


----------



## themamaj

Wow that is a hard question. I really like the idea of a heated water source that is circulated to the fish with an individual filtration system. I caused a bit of attention at Gage's store because I started opening the cabinet underneath to see the filter motor. The associate came over real quick and asked if she could help me. Of course I said yes you need to turn down this flow lol. It would be great if there was some system that could provide at least a min of a half gallon/per fish and like you said adding a plant per fish and maybe and IAL. Good lighting would be key so the fish would be visible and benefit plants. I wish I had the knowledge to know how to create a system that would be ideal. It sure would help me as well in time spent water changes! Even with things how they are in some of the major chain stores like Pet Smart or Pet Co there are stores that do a good job. Our local Petco is great on water changes and they will move bettas out of the door when weather very cold. Just simple things like that can definitely help. What about breeders? How do they provide good care for many fish at once?


----------



## Olivia27

You mean Asian breeders? They have a pond system. I should attach a photo of a fish farm in Jakarta. 

As for the pet store system, I have a more practical, less ideal idea:
1) get less fish!  if the store can not afford to care for 150 fish, then get 100. Or less.
2) they need a gallon each, or else the employees would have to do daily wc
3) hire people whose only job is to care for the Bettas AND inform potential buyers of their needs. We need more than just an aquatics specialist. Bettas are already treated differently than other fish anyway. Can't see why it'd be weird to have a Betta specialist. With more than one person responsible for just the Betta shelf instead of one or two people responsible for everything that lives inside a tank, more maintenance can be done
4) no filter is okay, but they're gonna need a 25-50% at least every other day 
5) the shelf needs to be warm! There's this thing called a heat cable I read breeders and importers use to keep their many many fish happy. 

So yeah. None of those above are economic nor profitable. I honestly think that if you want to do any business involving live animals, you gotta do it out of sheer passion. There's no - if very little - profit to be found in this side of the business world. Unless you go the PetSmart way with a ton of sick dying stock


----------



## themamaj

Finishing up water changes tonight. Went to check on Nikolai and his stomach is about 3xs normal and starting to pinecone. I am really discouraged now wondering what in the world am I doing wrong? That has happened since this am. I have been doing everything I know to get it right for these fish. Good tanks, routine water change, plants, rotate food varieties, vitamin supplement, probiotics, heater, interaction, exercise. I sterilize nets, cups, soak vacuums in methylene blue. What am I missing? This should not keep happening. I am fussing at stores for them to have quality care and mine are falling apart. Sigh very discouraged! Levi is holding on. At least his is NOT dropsy. He is still interactive with his eyes and eating. I just can't bring myself to change anything for him. I cannot believe now it is Nikolai.


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> You mean Asian breeders? They have a pond system. I should attach a photo of a fish farm in Jakarta.
> 
> As for the pet store system, I have a more practical, less ideal idea:
> 1) get less fish!  if the store can not afford to care for 150 fish, then get 100. Or less.
> 2) they need a gallon each, or else the employees would have to do daily wc
> 3) hire people whose only job is to care for the Bettas AND inform potential buyers of their needs. We need more than just an aquatics specialist. Bettas are already treated differently than other fish anyway. Can't see why it'd be weird to have a Betta specialist. With more than one person responsible for just the Betta shelf instead of one or two people responsible for everything that lives inside a tank, more maintenance can be done
> 4) no filter is okay, but they're gonna need a 25-50% at least every other day
> 5) the shelf needs to be warm! There's this thing called a heat cable I read breeders and importers use to keep their many many fish happy.
> 
> So yeah. None of those above are economic nor profitable. I honestly think that if you want to do any business involving live animals, you gotta do it out of sheer passion. There's no - if very little - profit to be found in this side of the business world. Unless you go the PetSmart way with a ton of sick dying stock


Well said Olivia


----------



## DangerousAngel

OH NO!! Try some Epsom salts if you have it, it might help the bloat a bit, also try fasting. When you do water changes do you make sure to clean your equipment before using it again? Maybe it's something that's spreading? I'm so sorry to hear he isn't doing well :-(


----------



## themamaj

DangerousAngel said:


> OH NO!! Try some Epsom salts if you have it, it might help the bloat a bit, also try fasting. When you do water changes do you make sure to clean your equipment before using it again? Maybe it's something that's spreading? I'm so sorry to hear he isn't doing well :-(


I soak nets and cups in boiling water after every use. I try to soak vacuum as well between every use. Yes I have Epson salt and Kanaplex. I was trying to think of anything different. When rescaping Nikolai's tank I pulled some java moss from Max's tank since he had extra. Of course that was way before he got sick. Do you think the moss could have carried bacteria over?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh good! I usually do hot water myself.
You could definitely try Kanaplex, I used Maracyn 2 for Dangerous (although it didn't help much)
Hmm, it very well could have passed some over, did you rinse it or anything like that, or did you just snip and move?


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Nikolai. It's hard on us when we're doing everything right and they still get sick. Hope the epsom salt will help.


----------



## BettaSplendid

> Some high protein foods are notorious for causing constipation, especially Bloodworms. Be it the shape or the high protein & iron they contain, Bloodworms are best avoided for fish prone to constipation. They should be fed sparingly as a treat if you feed them at all, in my opinion.
> Dr. Jim Greenwood of the Canterbury Veterinary Clinic suggests we avoid large imported bloodworms entirely, “A note of caution here on feeding the larger imported frozen bloodworm. These worms have a chitinous exoskeleton and numerous bristles that are indigestible for fishes with small intestinal apertures. The meaty portion of the worm is readily processed, but the hard bits remain and clog up the stomach in an immovable mass. Be careful not to feed your discus, rainbows and some tetras on the larger bloodworms.”
> 
> When you combine high protein with roughage, however, you can cover all of your digestive bases, leaving only the nutritional balance to concern yourself with. Krill, shrimp and daphnia provide roughage with the protein.
> .





> Unfortunately, the bloat that constipation causes will often be mistaken for a disease, such as ‘Dropsy’ (which is more a symptom of a disease than a disease itself). It can also include swim bladder symptoms as the blockages and swelling can impact the swim bladder, making the fish swim erratically. Hobbyists will often medicate for ‘Dropsy’ or ‘Swim Bladder Disease’, only to have problem worsen. The first step in any situation where a fish is bloated from an unknown cause should be to treat for constipation, unless there are other symptoms of disease.


Whole article:
http://allnaturalpetcare.com/blog/2...treatment-constipation_bloat-freshwater-fish/

I believe I read giants are actually more delicate than others, surprisingly. You have helped so many. I know it is hard to see one get sick...hopefully it is just bloat. I remembered the above article. Has treatment ideas too, epsom salts and all, and ideas for if it is a bacterial infection, etc.

Thinking of Levi too. Tell him he is a wonderful baby for me and very loved.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you good article. I feed daphnia on a regular basis so I would think that would keep him cleaned out but you never know. Yes giants and double tails seem to be more sensitive. Dangerous I do always water rinse plants if transfer between tanks but I guess there is always that possibility of cross contamination. 

Nikolai got moved to hospital tank last night. He is certainly mad about it. Have his temp at 81. Started Kanaplex and Epson salt 1tsp/gallon and added a IAL. I can't tell that the pineconing is any worse so that is good. He is having some swim bladder issues in that his bottom will float up at times. Certainly much more quiet. Am fasting him as well. I have tried two other times to treat dropsy and neither were successful. Levi tried to swim a bit this am. He is resting on bottom which at least is a different position than hanging. He seems comfortable so guess that is most important. I appreciate all of your input!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh, that's a great article BettaSplendid! I do remember reading that Giants are much more susceptible to bloat/constipation.

I think there is, but good for you! I really hope he'll get better!


----------



## themamaj

Not much change tonight with my sick ward. Finished all my tanks for this week so yeah a day off tom hopefully. I took Nikolai's tank apart and scrubbed. Bleaching tank and filter hardware. If he improves and can go back in tank I will hopefully killed off anything harmful to give healthy start. Tossed java moss and driftwood. Is there a way to bleach dip plants? I know some people do that for snails. Or if keep plants in another clean container for awhile will they be safe to reuse?


----------



## Olivia27

Both bleach dip and QT are viable options. Keeping Nikolai on my thoughts xx


----------



## Tealight03

I peroxide dip plants. I think others have bleach dipped. Hope he feels better.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight what is ratio of water to peroxide?


----------



## Sadist

Love the pictures and the petsmart story!

I've noticed that over the past year, our petsmart stopped putting the bettas by the drafty door and moved them to a shelf in the fish department. That shelf happens to be by the "quiet room," where they give meth baths to sick bettas and whatever else they do for sick pets.

I hope your sickies pull through.


----------



## Betta44

SO glad to hear about your conversation with the store manager and that he plans to implement some positive changes! Way to go!


----------



## Betta44

Best of luck with Levi and Nikolai. I wish I had specific instructions but you are far more knowledgable than I am- but sending you all the best wishes, prayers, etc. I think you take excellent care of your fish- and their beautiful colors, fins, etc. are testament of that.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> Best of luck with Levi and Nikolai. I wish I had specific instructions but you are far more knowledgable than I am- but sending you all the best wishes, prayers, etc. I think you take excellent care of your fish- and their beautiful colors, fins, etc. are testament of that.


Thank you!


----------



## Betta44




----------



## themamaj

*Kokomo*

Here is an update on Kokomo. He sure is a funny boy. Love his little half smile. Marbling so pretty!


----------



## Olivia27

*shrieks* I do NOT recognize that boy


----------



## themamaj

*Fish Room*

I spent a couple of hours yesterday doing a good cleaning of fish room. You know how equipment ends up being left everywhere and my storage drawers needed some organizing. Thought better take pictures while nice and neat  Doesn't Chance's pillow look perfect in my chair? Dangerous it makes me smile every time I see it. Chance is immediately left of my chair and he likes it too so he can gaze over at it haha.


----------



## Betta44

Kokomo is gorgeous! I love your fish pillow that Dangerous made- so cute. Your fish room looks really nice and organized. Love that orange color you chose for the walls.


----------



## ThatFishThough

How many bettas do you have?

I want a room like that.


----------



## themamaj

*National Pet Day*

Apparently today is National Pet Day! They have been talking on radio all about dogs and cats and other small animals. One of the favorite pets being forgotten...FISH!! 

I love each of my fish, dog, and cats(well sometimes on cats lol), but for NPD I had to do a Chance photo shoot.


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> How many bettas do you have?
> 
> I want a room like that.


Thanks. Currently, 34 tanks, 38 bettas (5 of girls in sorority),also 6 catfish, 5 cardinal tetras, 3 red shrimp, 2 dwarf frogs and a lone goldfish in daughter's room. Kindof like the days of xmas. I do a lot of water changes lol!


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> Kokomo is gorgeous! I love your fish pillow that Dangerous made- so cute. Your fish room looks really nice and organized. Love that orange color you chose for the walls.


Funny enough that was my son's room and the color he picked. See what happens when you move out...mom turns room into an aquarium lol. I always teased him I couldn't wait to get his room for my office since it had the best view. The way the room sits, it extends out over the breakfast area and gets lots of sun. It has always been warmest room in house so worked well for the fish plus close to two bathrooms for water access. Don't worry I set up a bed and nice area for son in bonus room for when he comes to visit. Thankfully he is a good sport about it. All the kids tease me about fish but funny how everyone congregates in there when home. So I guess fish are my midlife crisis. My hubby wants muscle cars to be his but they are a lot more than fish so he is still dreaming


----------



## themamaj

*Doggone cute*

Raya had her second check up today and is up to a whopping 16 lbs. Gaining about 2 lbs a week. She is going to be a big girl one day! What a charmer. Love her puppy faces. Happy Pet Day Raya :-D


----------



## themamaj

*Will the "real" Chance swim forward*

Does anyone remember that old game show "To tell the Truth"? Several people would pretend to be the same person and I think the contestant would ask them questions and try to guess who was the real one if I remember correctly. Happened to catch this picture of Chance. Can you tell which is the real one???? He is on the right.


----------



## Tealight03

I love your fish room! My living room has turned into my fish room. It's just not nearly so organized.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Those are great pictures of Chance! What a handsome face! I love that 4th picture, especially.

Tanks look so cool.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I love your fish room! My living room has turned into my fish room. It's just not nearly so organized.


I bet it is awesome. You have great tanks!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Those are great pictures of Chance! What a handsome face! I love that 4th picture, especially.
> 
> Tanks look so cool.


Thanks. 4th was one of my favorites too. Sorry to overload on pictures of him. I get tickled every time I take a picture I swear his fins are longer. It is like Rapunzel let down your fins.... haha. He is really fun to photograph because of his funny faces and interactive personality. All my bettas interact well with me but he seems to "play". It just tickles him to pop up out of a plant out of nowhere just see your reaction. He made me the biggest bubble nest today. I don't think I ever tire of seeing the fish do that.


----------



## themamaj

*Bubblenesting Bo*

Speaking of bubblenesters...Bo has been a busy boy today. Look what Marlie does to this boy! He was trying to show her he was "the man" and would protect the nest hahaha. I have to keep his card up a lot or afraid he will wear himself out!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Ken of www.bamaplants.com told me you can boil driftwood in water and vinegar to sterilize it. I had no idea; learn something new no matter how long in the hobby!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I LOVE your fish room! I'm also jealous, though if I'm not careful thats what my apartment is going to look like one of these days :]


----------



## BettaSplendid

Good to know about the driftwood!

And MamaJ, I keep meaning to tell you, I enjoyed that picture of Avalanche you posted a while back. You know, his _naughty_ picture. Hah. So cute! I was too exhausted to say so then, I think. Sometimes I just read but am worn out from the day. LOL. He looked adorable...even with his "fin cut", I-did-it-myself,Mommy!


----------



## Betta44

Oh my goodness, Raya is adorable! I just want to give her a big hug!

Cool pic of Chance and his "twin"- what a cool shot!


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> Funny enough that was my son's room and the color he picked. See what happens when you move out...mom turns room into an aquarium lol. I always teased him I couldn't wait to get his room for my office since it had the best view. The way the room sits, it extends out over the breakfast area and gets lots of sun. It has always been warmest room in house so worked well for the fish plus close to two bathrooms for water access. Don't worry I set up a bed and nice area for son in bonus room for when he comes to visit. Thankfully he is a good sport about it. All the kids tease me about fish but funny how everyone congregates in there when home. So I guess fish are my midlife crisis. My hubby wants muscle cars to be his but they are a lot more than fish so he is still dreaming


Sounds like an ideal 'fish' room  I can see my husband and I having similar 'midlife crisis's'- he would definitely want a bunch of cool cars- vintage or muscle- prob. wouldn't matter.  But, I would want the fish and to travel- which kind of contradict each other because you have to find someone who knows what they are doing with fish to watch them, esp. if they need a water change while you're gone on vacation. Ah well, I have a lot longer to work before I retire so I'll figure that out down the road. LOL.


----------



## themamaj

Sounds like our hubbys would get along well  love to travel too but usually trips are short. I do have a really good friend I work with that pet sits and she has been really sweet to manage all the fish without being overwhelmed. As long as I water change everyone right before leave, can get away for about a week.


----------



## Betta44

I agree- they would get along well. 

Luckily, I have a niece that can come and feed my fish every day- so, being gone for a week is ok if, as you say, I change the h2o before we go. But, when I retire I hope to go overseas again and be gone longer so...will have to figure something out. I'm glad you have a friend who can help you out when you travel.


----------



## themamaj

Where have you gone overseas?


----------



## themamaj

*Joseph*

Joseph, my little koi boy, is sure a colorful guy. He loves to look at himself in mirror lol. I haven't noticed until tonight but his ventricles are variegated. Thought that was very cool.


----------



## themamaj

Silly question but all my pictures are showing up as thumbnails now. I have probably hit some button. Anyone know how to fix it back to normal?


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> Where have you gone overseas?


Italy, Scandavia, UK, France. I LOVE to travel. Now that we kids, we travel more in the U.S. Some day, when I have money again (LOL), we want to go to New Zealand, Australia (would love to dive the Great Barrier Reef), and more places in Europe. I'd also love to go to parts of Africa and South America.
I have a long bucket list! LOL.


----------



## Sadist

I don't know how to fix the pictures, but I want to say Joseph is a gorgeous guy! I love his ventrals, too.


----------



## themamaj

Sad to report Nikolai passed away this morning from his fight with dropsy. SIP buddy.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> Italy, Scandavia, UK, France. I LOVE to travel. Now that we kids, we travel more in the U.S. Some day, when I have money again (LOL), we want to go to New Zealand, Australia (would love to dive the Great Barrier Reef), and more places in Europe. I'd also love to go to parts of Africa and South America.
> I have a long bucket list! LOL.


Oh how neat! Where did you go in Italy? My daughter going on a mission trip to work with kids there. I know she gets to go to Rome one day. I have been to Russia twice (for adoption trips) and to Venezuela on a mission trip. My husband and son have gone to Nicaragua on mission trip. Very interesting to see different countries. We got to tour some churches, St Basil's and the Kremlin in Moscow. Absolutely stunning architecture. The architecture around where my daughter was born in Siberia was also very unique. Wood carvings that I could never imagine. The neat thing about those trips was that we had to spend a lot of time in country for our adoption requirement. It was good because we stayed in apt and really got to get a taste of what life is really like. We got the experience of their transportation, shopping for food and learning how to wash and dry clothes creatively  We have really funny memories of how we had to heat water in a little hot pot and then pour in the bathtub to get the water warm enough to even take a bath in! It is amazing what you can adapt to. haha Thankfully, both trips were in the summer! I have tried to convey the special heritage to my daughter. I want her to be proud of where she was born. When I was on mission trip, got a chance to do some things for families living around a dump community in Venezuela. Boy that can sure give you perspective how lucky we are in a hurry. It is so easy to get wrapped up in silly stuff here that I stress over and forget how lucky I am not to have to worry about my next meal, medical care for my children or a roof over my head. Those families were precious and it was much more a blessing to us to get to help provide some fun days for them and to share Christ. It was a really humbling experience and something I will never forget. Maybe one day I can get to Europe. So many beautiful places around the world it would be fun to see.


----------



## ThatFishThough

The entire website is thumbnails now. -.-


----------



## Betta44

Wow! Sounds like you have had some really amazing mission trips! Thanks for sharing! Our church does mission trips to Russia and Vietnam. I really want to go to Vietnam with my daughters when they get older (the trips are 2-3 weeks and always in the winter so that would cause problems with school right now). My oldest went on a mission trip to CO for 5 days last summer with her youth group and she learned so much from that.  She'll go again this summer.
We were all over in Italy; Rome, Venice, Florence (one of my most favorite spots), Assisi, Capri, the Amalfi Coast. We did not get too much time up north and never got to the very northern part of Italy- which is a good excuse to go back. LOL.


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> Sad to report Nikolai passed away this morning from his fight with dropsy. SIP buddy.


SIP Nikolai. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> SIP Nikolai. So sorry to hear this.


Thank you


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have had some really amazing mission trips! Thanks for sharing! Our church does mission trips to Russia and Vietnam. I really want to go to Vietnam with my daughters when they get older (the trips are 2-3 weeks and always in the winter so that would cause problems with school right now). My oldest went on a mission trip to CO for 5 days last summer with her youth group and she learned so much from that.  She'll go again this summer.
> We were all over in Italy; Rome, Venice, Florence (one of my most favorite spots), Assisi, Capri, the Amalfi Coast. We did not get too much time up north and never got to the very northern part of Italy- which is a good excuse to go back. LOL.


What are some souvenirs that would be neat to get from Italy?or are they known for anything in particular (other than pizza lol)


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so sorry to hear that, about Nikolai. Betta sicknesses is a mystery.  He just suddenly.got sick out f the blue?! :-( It is s scary... He was such a special boy. He will be very missed. Swim in Peace, dear Nikolai, well loved King of the bettas.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Nikolai. SIP Nikolai.


----------



## themamaj

It has been a crazy fish week with loosing Nikolai and then my daughter's goldfish died too this week. Not surprised on that one as it was very old. Daughter pondering on another fish or type of fish. She doesn't want a betta, can you imagine????????? Been researching other types of fish. She liked the dwarf puffer which is so cute. I have also looked at scarlet badis, celestial pearl danios/galaxy rasbora or dwarf gourami. Not sure what we will do or she may decide to not get anything for awhile which is fine. In the meantime it leaves me with two open 5.5's. Pondering who should get next upgrades around here. 

Levi update: He sure is a funny boy to figure. One minute he looks like death's door and the next he will swim a little and be typical Levi, just much slower like a very old man. He is still eating really well. Going to put his cave back in at water change. That will make him happy. He still responds to me and seems to watch activity in room even while he is sitting. Raya seems to like him. She will always pick his tank to look in and wants to lick it. That usually will get Levi up to swim a little when he sees the puppy. He stays sitting now most of the time but I guess I will too by the time I am in assisted living. I know things could change for him at any moment but today in Levi terms doing ok.


----------



## Sadist

Not the gold fish, too! 

Did you think about the axolotl? I think they look like smiling salamanders with frilly hair, but the hubby thinks they look like cthulhu monsters with goofy grins. They do better with cool water, and I think a goldfish tank would be around the right size for one, too.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Not the gold fish, too!
> 
> Did you think about the axolotl? I think they look like smiling salamanders with frilly hair, but the hubby thinks they look like cthulhu monsters with goofy grins. They do better with cool water, and I think a goldfish tank would be around the right size for one, too.


I pondered that as well. Have to show her a picture and see what she thinks.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Not the gold fish, too!
> 
> Did you think about the axolotl? I think they look like smiling salamanders with frilly hair, but the hubby thinks they look like cthulhu monsters with goofy grins. They do better with cool water, and I think a goldfish tank would be around the right size for one, too.


I sent my mom a link to axolotls and she said they look like Hello Kitty. 

Whatever it is they look like, it is something really cute.


----------



## themamaj

*Friends*

Seems like an unlikely pair but Raya has taken a liking to Levi. He was sitting at front of tank for change. Raya laid down beside him. Very sweet .


----------



## BettaSplendid

Well...I wish I could SEE the picture. I opened it in a new tab even, but it is still small, and if I zoom in it is just blurry.  Just sayin', incase the powers that be are interested.
I do think animals can sense when others need extra love. Dogs are probably especially tuned in like that...according to me.


----------



## Tealight03

I think so too. She knows he needs extra care. What a sweet girl.


----------



## Sadist

Cute!

Well, MammaJ, I went to the two close pet stores. I only saw 2 interesting fish and a bunch with fin rot. I wanted to bring home the gray one with fin rot, but it was too advanced for anything but medicine that I don't have ready. 

The two good boys were both long-finned double tails. One was grizzle with blue and yellow fins and super personable. He looks like he could marble into a butterfly-like pattern except blue and yellow instead of blue and white. He even had a tiny bubble nest directly under the feeding hole. 

The other was a pastel double tail boy (again, long-finned) who was super sweet. He looked almost cello but with lots of iridescence. I would have brought him home for me (err, I mean my daughter, yeah) if I had space available!

There were some kings who looks super mellow and sweet like my Blackiechat. I think a big key to keeping them mellow is to have the tankmates established in the tank, first.

There were a bunch of girls at Petsmart, too. I didn't take too long to look at those because they were doing water changes.

I don't suppose you remember who was looking for HM EE geno? I saw two or three pink/salamander delta ee geno guys, a turquoise! one, some purple ones, and a blue.


----------



## themamaj

The grizzled blue with yellow fins sounds interesting. I have to go pick up glasses so may take a walk through Petco while out. Thanks for checking. Do you go to pet stores around mall or in another area?


----------



## Sadist

I live by one of the two major highways of this part of town. On my side is a walmart shopping center with Petco, and on the other is a Target shopping center with Petsmart. I managed to avoid going to them until the daughter wanted a pet for her fourth birthday. Now, the family teases me that we don't need to buy aquarium tickets because we already have our own. I know the teasing will increase 1000-fold if I get an axolotl.

Let me know if you find something locally or want me to pick up the blue and yellow guy! Right now, the top half of his body looked flesh with the bottom half yellowish. I'm not sure how to describe the fins -- maybe yellow with blue wash? His body also has faint blue grizzle, so he might turn blue some day.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, and a yellow dtpk male and female on aquabid! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1461236405 for the female's link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1461236402 for the male. They look EE geno to me, too.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Oh, and a yellow dtpk male and female on aquabid! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1461236405 for the female's link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1461236402 for the male. They look EE geno to me, too.


Wow oh wow look at those elephant ears! I went to 2 Petco's and a Pet Smart today. I saw some really pretty fish. Debated on a few but took pictures to ponder and not be impulsive. 

Attempting to back up all my phone pictures on photo bucket app. We will see if I can catch up with technology lol. If I can figure it out have lots of great pictures from a Blue Angels airshow, a Kite festival, and tball to share from this weekend plus a tour of bettas from stores I visited today. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## themamaj

While I am waiting on about 2100 + pictures to upload (yes I am a photo junky) and shrimp to defrost have to tell you about Levi. I think I have been out foxed by a fish! You know the "I'm at death's door" fish???? Well he is still old and fins are still fused but I put his pineapple hide back in and had moved him over by Misty to get tank in better light to observe him better. That stinker has come to life! Maybe he just needed a good woman who knows but he has been swimming all over tank which is pretty funny how he moves but getting around! He is attempting to flare at mirror and all of a sudden seems like he is back to old self. Yeah but after all the meds, rotating tanks and everything else I have done apparently Misty was just what he needed. Dirty old man hitting on pretty young thing hahahaha! I don't think she is impressed. She just looks at me like "seriously"? Just happy he is having good days


----------



## themamaj

Another exciting thing: I had moved my red rili shrimp back to their original tank after it cycled with Agent Strasse and the cardinal tetras. I put a ton of java moss in there so thought they would be fine. They have done well and saw all three out feeding just a bit ago! Looks like everyone getting along well so thinking about adding more shrimp to that tank. Strasse is a very passive fish. Sometimes too passive as lets the "piranha tetras" as I call them out compete him for food. The tetras have always been with shrimp so they pretty much ignore them. I love watching Strasse shoot across the tank swimming though. He is so pretty and tail finally growing back. Knock on wood the plants seem to be doing well in that tank too. The sorority plants are looking sort of wilted. I have got to order some finnex lights one of these days if I can scrounge up money for them. It would probably pay for itself in money I am spending to replace plants.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Okay, I admit I laughed at "dirty old man" Levi. I have met a few of those... But glad he got a little flare in his fins.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, "dirty old man" Levi! I'm glad your shrimp are doing well!


----------



## Sadist

I forgot to get my plant light while I was at the stores yesterday. I could look at Petsmart again while they aren't busy with water changes. They have females in veil tail, crown tail, and halfmoon. I recall seeing an energetic little red girl yesterday, and she may have had pineapple scales. I thought I saw a yellow, too. I didn't look too closely, feeling guilty for getting in their way when I wasn't planning on buying one. I wish I could take pictures for you like others do!


----------



## themamaj

Always love to see pictures! Kindof maxed out on females at moment but saw the cutest marble crowntail one yest with orange fins. Haven't ordered shipping stuff yet but she was one tempted to try to resell or adopt out. Must have been a bunch f long finned double tails shipped. Saw tons of them. Saw two double tail plakats. Cute but coloring didnt wow me. You can also keep eye out for dark blue and white butterfly like Olivia's Cobalt.


----------



## Olivia27

Ohh Tourmaline has a Cobalt look-a-like on her Petco! Not sure if she ships though. Then again Cobalt's color separation is still tidier  heheee


----------



## Sadist

The only butterflies I've seen like that were at Walmart, strangely enough!

There was a nice unwow colored boy (wild colored, but he was feisty and had a lovely beard) and both plakat and long finned ee genos in pink/salamander and purplish. I saw a yellow one in back, too, but it was the top shelf. I couldn't really reach him without a ladder or pulling the shelf over onto myself.

There were three girls that caught my eyes -- a yellow halfmoon, the red pineapple veil tail from yesterday, and a black copper crowntail.


----------



## themamaj

Photobucket is killing me. This should not be this difficult. ugg hate technology


----------



## Olivia27

Awww he's so colorful! 

For insta upload, click an individual photo and copy paste the IMG link on the right side ^_^


----------



## themamaj

*Surprise surprise*

Well you would not believe what I found in the Aquarium store today. I have been reading myself silly on axolotls and thought that they were so intriguing and cute. I really wanted to see one in person. Sadist you had me really pondering them as wanting something unique and different. I had never even seen one until you posted about it. I went by the store today to pick up some shrimp. I was trying out new phone camera taking pictures of different stock. I was debating on more shrimp and looked at crays again when low and behold an *albino axolotl*!!! :shock: I couldn't believe it. They had one in a critter keeper floating in cray tank. I got employee who actually has axolotls herself and asked her 10 billion questions. They do carry them periodically at store apparently.To make a long store short I decided I wanted to try raising one. It is just a baby at 1.5 inches long. Barely has back feet developed. Employee guessed it at 2 mo at most. She suggested starting it in a 2.5 bare bottom tank and then move to 5 and 10 as grows. I have it acclimated and in new tank. Concerned not moved much since added tank but I'm sure stressed from transitions. Have fan on tank and trying to get temp in range I want and figure out how to stabilize. I know someone on forum has axolotls. If you do and reading this or know who does let me know as I definitely have some questions for you! Such a cutie and very excited but equally nervous as really want it to do well and thrive. You all will have to help me come up with generic cute name as hard to determine sex until 5 months or so. My first attempt at photobucket here and picture sizes got all weird so bare with me as I learn it but here are some pictures. First at store and second at home. Let me know how to make pictures a better size if there is a dimension to use I need to format in.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh my goodness!

Congratulations!

The pink ones are the cutest. Axolotls remind me of Toothless of the How to Train your Dragon series. Will it be in a different room than the bettas? I know you keep that one warm. I have cool rooms and hot rooms in my house, depending on windows, lofation, and roof height/attic space above.


----------



## themamaj

Yes in different room. Keep betta room toasty so put in grandson room with other two tanks. They have individual heaters so don't worry about them. May be bigger challenge to keep cool than betta warm. They do remind me of To Train Your Dragon. Grandson likes that so he probably be very excited about axolotl. Now that is teaching subject not covered lol


----------



## Olivia27

I don't think Photobucket has a size formatting option. It may just be that the original pic size is already huge. 

Anyway, congratulations on your new addition! I know @SydneyA has a female axolotl - also an albino. Other than that I know nothing LOL


----------



## themamaj

*Blue Angels*

The Blue Angels were in town this past weekend for the Smokey Mountain Airshow. It was really spectacular seeing them perform. I had seen them once before when my boys were little. This was first for daughter and grandson. They had a lot of neat planes on display and some you could get in and check out. Of course they were selling lots of souvenirs but wanted to get grandson something anyway to remember it by. Got him a little Blue Angels plane. It turned out the flight surgeon, medical dr, for angels came over to side and we got him to sign it. My grandson, who is normal Mr Social, decided of all the times to be shy and hide behind my leg. haha. If Angels ever come to area near you it is definitely a good show to see. It was free to get in and we happened to find a free parking area if didn't mind the walk which we didn't as beautiful day.


----------



## themamaj

Ok I officially hate photobucket. Have tried for 45 min to upload pictures in group and it does weird things like post one of group twice. Nothing copies right or not at all and wasted much time. Sorry. Maybe I can post others as thumbnails. Ugg so wish picture format had stayed as was


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw, phototbucket works well for me. I am not using an app though.


----------



## Sadist

What a cute little baby! I want to name it Vanilla Bean or Ice or Cotton Candy. Ha!

I used to use photobucket and just upload pictures from my computer. It was about the same as uploading pictures here except you got the link to imbed the picture on a forum.

I think maybe the powers that be wanted to try thumbnails to take care of the slowness when someone posts a lot of pictures. I know I used to have trouble on pages with a lot of pictures. I'm sure they'll change it to something else soon and keep trying until they find something that works okay.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Cotton Candy.....that is a cute name for a pink Axolotl.


----------



## themamaj

Cotton Candy is cute. Any other name suggestions?


----------



## Olivia27

I think Vanilla Bean is a good one! I also like Lemonade... just because I'm drinking pink lemonade as we speak LOL

When I upload multiple photos to Photobucket I just hold shift and the down arrow to select all the photos at once. But sometimes when the site is glitchy you can only upload one at a time or the rest won't show up. It's not glitchy ATM though


----------



## Sadist

I found a blog of someone who keeps multiple axolotls together http://all-about-axolotls.blogspot.com/p/my-axolotls.html 

I've read conflicting information on that. Some say they're social and just keep them separated until 6 inches long, and others say keep together and then separate them at 4 inches long. I'm still perplexed!


----------



## themamaj

Great link Sadist thanks! What about Coconut?


----------



## Sadist

I like Coconut, too!

I like the idea of Vanilla Bean, and then you could get a brown one named Chocolate (like an ice cream theme). I guess I've had too much salad lately.


----------



## themamaj

I learned last night not to attempt fish feeding with puppy. Was trying to feed blood worms. She kept trying to get the cup. Maybe she is part blood hound? Anyway, trying to keep her back and feed Titus. She took a lunge at the tank so I pulled back to get her away. Titus must have been eating from toothpick so somehow managed to flip him out of the floor during the process. Had a cup on desk so grabbed that and scooped up Titus and put him back in tank. He sulked for awhile but is fine. I think I was more traumatized and puppy earned crate time out. Never dull moment around here!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I like Coconut, too!
> 
> I like the idea of Vanilla Bean, and then you could get a brown one named Chocolate (like an ice cream theme). I guess I've had too much salad lately.


Lol. I may have to build a new room if get into multiple axolotls. Was reading on one forum that they are equally enticing to get more.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Say what?




That is quite a scenario. I am trying to picture it.....can you imagine how impressed Grandson would be with your toothpick technique? Take him to the park, dangle a bloodworm on a toothpick...."this is how you catch minnows, get ready..." Forget the sand on the bandana trick.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Say what?
> 
> That is quite a scenario. I am trying to picture it.....can you imagine how impressed Grandson would be with your toothpick technique? Take him to the park, dangle a bloodworm on a toothpick...."this is how you catch minnows, get ready..." Forget the sand on the bandana trick.


Oh my and I was talking to him other day about going fishing. Haha They bite the toothpick all the time but pulling out of tank was a first! I think poor Titus will be more cautious attacking his food now. 

Funny enough grandson was asking me to tell stories on his dad when he was little what he did to get in trouble...funny things like painting windows with yogurt etc. I told him a stuck a vitamin up my nose as child. He laughed his head off. Then I got call from other gma yesterday saying they got a call from school and he had stuck a little ball in his ear and it was stuck. I got a picture text later from dr office of the extracted ball. Almost looked like a small orange bee bee. I have no idea how he got a hold of that but anyway but ended up in ear! Didn't tell other gma I had been telling stories. Hope he didn't get idea from me....ooops


----------



## themamaj

*Axolotl*

Some pictures from today.


----------



## themamaj

Some updates of the crew...Dakota, Sterling, Strasse, Audubon, Marlie, Alpine, Bo, and Bob


----------



## themamaj

Enjoying new phone camera. Please.....powers at be change picture size back. So much easier and faster to upload.

Joseph, Gage, Sara, Sassafras, Melia, Snowball, Leo and other events of piranha tetras


----------



## themamaj

*LPS fish*

Some of fish saw other day at Pet Co and Pet Smart.


----------



## Olivia27

Awe the females in your PetSmart are gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> Awe the females in your PetSmart are gorgeous!


Yeah I about took the marble girl and the multi crowntails home! I am a sucker for spikey tails  Actually I need to order some shipping supplies because would love to offer some of fish I see like that for adoption or resell if form good enough. Our local good aquarium store has started carrying koi on regular basis now. They are $29.99 but beautiful. Sometimes I see something really unique that I think would sell well. Maybe next paycheck can order supplies.


----------



## themamaj

Levi is such a goofball. He even sits like old man with legs crossed. This is a class pose for him. "Hey Misty am I cool or what?" lol He made her a little bubble nests in corner...granted like 5 bubbles but he tried


----------



## themamaj

*Raya cuteness*

Ooh turn the lights off...what do you mean I don't get your side of the bed?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, I can't get over Gage's fins. Wow. Let me stare some. :shock:



And Bo is sooooooo unusual! He gets some staring too. :shock:






Cute little Marlie.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, the baby axolotl is so cute! Love all your crew, too. That Bob, is he an orange veil tail like Tequila?

I bet your hubby will be cursing my name when you fill up a room with axolotls.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=682761 here's a thread in marketplace where someone's looking for females for a breeding project! Maybe you could post some pictures of the females in your store and see if she's interested.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

The LPS fish are all gorgeous!! I want like 5 of them. 

How is Sara doing??? Sorority going well?


----------



## themamaj

Bob is yellow to look at but when get him in different light almost light apricot color. Have to check out link thanks. 

Thanks Betta Splendid. Excited to hear they are earning stare worthy titles &#55357;&#56842;

Axolotl ate one blood worm last night which good. He seems so shy. Will change position in tank all day but still just sits quietly a lot. If I disturb him he will swim around quickly. Seems to like java Moss to sit on or hide. Doing good on temp between 68-70. 

Other news Nimbus bottom sitting. Something is wrong but don't know what. Titus has developed find rot from jump. Hmm my. Sick ward open this afternoon when get back from errands.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no, not Nimbus!


----------



## themamaj

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> The LPS fish are all gorgeous!! I want like 5 of them.
> 
> How is Sara doing??? Sorority going well?


Sara and girls doing great


----------



## themamaj

*Tobias*

Crazy week but wanted to share with you about new rescue Tobias (Toby for short). I had been out fish shopping all day Monday and just hadn't seen anything that I felt a connection with though many beautiful bettas. Ran in Walmart that night and horrified at betta aisle! May have told you several weeks back they got in 50 bettas which was ridiculous. I knew good and well the outcome and sadly right. Down to dozen or so. Water so bad you could not see the fish. I saw Toby and his water was one of worst. He was already very compromised not responding much. Told daughter he was going home with me. So tired that night didn't have energy to take on management so just bought as was. Had to run back for item at checkout so daughter told cashier of my rescues. She asked lots questions when I got back. The main one that baffled me was "oh is this one sick?" I had to bite tongue as thinking no lady they naturally swim in oatmeal. Rrrrr. I did get a chance to teach her about proper betta care and made point to say all there stock in this same bad conditions. Got home and tested water. Another horrible ammonia level and nitrites like Sara. Put net in cup to move to blue bath. First fish ever to jump* into* net! He has been happiest fish I have ever brought home. No doubt he realized I was helping him. What a gorgeous boy that would have been one more statistic without intervention. Tobias means "God is good"  Cup picture, 2 homecoming and last now.


----------



## themamaj

His water check from cup


----------



## SplashyBetta

Tobias is gorgeous, wow! He reminds me of a watercolour painting.


----------



## Olivia27

Yeeeeeesh that ammo tube is very green! He's gorgeous mamaj  another lucky one x


----------



## themamaj

I think I have decided on name *Coconut* for axolotl. Reminds me of little shaved pieces of coconut with gills. Has been very active last little while. Got a cute little video of him. If I can figure to post would love to show you. I think he is closer to 2 inches. His eyes are red with white rims and gills are light pink. I hope they will darken with age. I had several blood worms in tank that are now gone so I think he has found them! Hopefully now settling in. Definitely going to be a fun one to watch grow! 

Off to water changes. Nimbus has no notable outward signs of illness. Going to give him and Titus both blue baths and start Titus on Tetracycline. Had to do that with Leo too when jumped but really surprised Titus showed issues so quick as only out a minute where as Leo out an hour. Hopefully that will get everyone back on right tract. Hopefully Nimbus issues are minor like a belly ache. Everyone else doing well. Sam and Goliath really enjoying flaring at each other. Bob has been cracking me up next to axolotl. Couldn't decide if he needed to flare at him or not. Bob is definitely fascinated with him. Funny heating one tank and cooling the other. Both maintaining temps as I want so I guess crazy system working.


----------



## themamaj

SplashyBetta said:


> Tobias is gorgeous, wow! He reminds me of a watercolour painting.


Thanks I thought so too! I thought he would have some purple hues but honestly had no idea how pretty he was until got in clear water!


----------



## themamaj

Olivia27 said:


> Yeeeeeesh that ammo tube is very green! He's gorgeous mamaj  another lucky one x


Thanks. He really wowed me when I saw his true colors. Such a sweet boy. Definitely a keeper  Thrills me to see a happy fish.


----------



## BettaSplendid

SplashyBetta said:


> Tobias is gorgeous, wow! He reminds me of a watercolour painting.


That is what I was thinking! WOW. He is really stunning! Send him my way if you get tired of him (never, right?)!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> That is what I was thinking! WOW. He is really stunning! Send him my way if you get tired of him (never, right?)!


I thought you might like him  He would be on next car out if he could see the girls in your sorority! Have had him next to Peppermint and Marlie and thought the boy was going to wear himself out making bubbles haha.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> I thought you might like him  He would be on next car out if he could see the girls in your sorority! Have had him next to Peppermint and Marlie and thought the boy was going to wear himself out making bubbles haha.


Aaaaaaww! I am so glad he got a good home. What amazes me is no one else bought him first?! I do not understand. Really, mind cannot comprehend. Had I saw him, it would have been, well.....I just have to get him. No choice. 

Coconut is a good name. I like your description. Coconut shavings with gills.


----------



## SydneyA

Holy moly! I thought the thumbnail was a painting of a betta. Gorgeous! I hope my PM reply to you made sense. I have had the stomach flu and was totally out of it.

When Coconut gets a little bigger, try pellets. Not sure I told you the name. Hikari sinking carnivore pellets. Teach him to eat out of a little dish, that way when you do use substrate there is less chance of him swallowing any. Earthworms are a more complete diet than blood worms. Actually people think earthworms alone are the best diet. I am not a squeamish person. Stitches, blood, all that is fine but earth worms creep me out. Anyway, in this case you can use wild caught worms long as there is no spray obviously.

Speaking of substrates, you may want to try sand to give the little guy something to grip while he "walks" around. You can tell the current is too strong or temp is too high if his gill tentacles? Start to curve forward. They do not tolerate high currants well. 

They do NOT need company. In fact they cannibalize each other's limbs if kept together. They are solitary in the wild. 

I'm sorry that was a lecture! Go ahead and tell me I'm annoying!


----------



## SydneyA

http://www.caudata.org/forum/f46-be...oma-mexicanum/f57-axolotl-general-discussion/

There is tons of info on these boards.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww. Toby wanted out of that cup! He knew you had something better for him. 

Ugh Walmart.....


----------



## Sadist

+1 Tealight! He jumped right out of that cup! Who knew all those gorgeous colors were hiding in that cloudy water. It's hard to imagine those little cups starting a cycle like that when they should be changed 2/day to keep ammonia down. I'm glad you found him!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks guys. I'm glad I found Toby too! 

Great link Sydney. Have been reading everything can find. He is much more active today. Really seeing cute behaviors. I am smitten with this little one. Closers look his eyes almost look clear. What is your axolotl's name?


----------



## themamaj

Olivia what video format will site accept?


----------



## Olivia27

I'm not sure, I tried to embed videos multiple times from multiple sources but never works =\ NickAu seem to have zero problems embedding YouTube videos though!


----------



## themamaj

Lol now if I knew how to upload to YouTube!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sydney- fascinating! So does the color of an axolotl deepen as they grow?


----------



## SydneyA

themamaj said:


> Thanks guys. I'm glad I found Toby too!
> 
> Great link Sydney. Have been reading everything can find. He is much more active today. Really seeing cute behaviors. I am smitten with this little one. Closers look his eyes almost look clear. What is your axolotl's name?


Buttercup is her name. I call her water baby.


----------



## Olivia27

Welp first you need a channel (an account, with a fancy name). And if you have a smart phone it's very likely that there's already an "upload to YouTube" button. Then you just choose the privacy option, title the thing, wait, and wait some more LOL. YouTube would then email you when your video is officially up for viewing. And then if you open it in your account there should be a "share" tab underneath, and an "embed" tab next to it. But the embed link doesn't seem to work in this forum  I wonder if it's because they're using HTML format while this forum is based on... Something else LOL. I know the photobucket HTML link totally don't work here either

Here's a screenshot from an iPhone 5 showing the YouTube button that comes out if we press the upload icon


----------



## themamaj

*Coconut's debut*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVyc5DvNQGQ

the one I uploaded had music. not sure if this link does but maybe you can view it


----------



## themamaj

And guess what in all my excitement of my first youtube video, I noticed my eyes were really itchy. Next thing I knew they were swollen double. I just had a stinking allergic reaction to blood worms! Can you believe it!!! of all things


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> And guess what in all my excitement of my first youtube video, I noticed my eyes were really itchy. Next thing I knew they were swollen double. I just had a stinking allergic reaction to blood worms! Can you believe it!!! of all things


Goodness! I remember reading about this in the Betta Handbook. You can develop an allergy to "bloodworm proteins". It will get worse the more you handle them. Can feel like you have the flu. Do you ever actually touch them though? Or did this reaction come from just being around them?! I hope you're better now?


----------



## Sadist

I hope you feel better, now!

I just recalled reading that axolotls like dim lighting (like bettas). Maybe something floating on the surface will make him settle in some more.


----------



## themamaj

I am feeling better thanks. I don't handle blood worms directly only on toothpicks. I use both ends of toothpicks though so maybe in handling toothpick I got some of it on my hands. I didn't think when rubbed eyes so maybe that direct contact is what got me. I did go ahead and feed rest of blood worms to frogs last night. I got a bit itchy when did but had benadryl in system so wasn't to worried. I did take another before bed. Eyes still irritated and red underneath this am so took a Claritin. I may lay off blood worms a few days and give system chance to settle. Then may rechallenge it with feeding and see if same result. If so, I guess will stop using it  It is a different brand using right now than previous so I guess maybe a different preservative might be added? No flu like symptoms just super itchy swollen eyes and maybe stuffy nose. Puzzling.

*Nimbus* seems to have perked up today finally. He looked horrible last night and thought I was going to loose him. Today he has eaten well and more active. Have no idea what was upsetting him but thankful to see those beautiful fluttering fins again today. 

*Titus* is eating well but he has been sulking in corner since started his meds. These guys are all such characters. I went to feed* Levi* last night and he has started this new thing of sleeping in the top of one of his silk plants. It almost looks like he is in a hammock. He was already "in bed" when went to feed. I roused him and he sat up long enough to eat and then nestled back down in his plant. Ok big boy you are not getting fed in bed every night!! Too funny. 

*Chance* has redecorated for me. He has arranged all of his water sprite in front of tank so he can lounge on it. He made me a big bubble nest over night. Cracks me up that they will pull and move plants to their liking.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I hope you feel better, now!
> 
> I just recalled reading that axolotls like dim lighting (like bettas). Maybe something floating on the surface will make him settle in some more.


thank you! good idea on floating plants. have been in search of frogbit or dwarf water lettuce. would love to have some of both for multiple tanks. hopefully now getting into summer our local store will start carrying floaters again. can only buy seasonally here.


----------



## SydneyA

My friend gets hives from blood worms. Creepy things. I was thinking of the fish that got flipped out of the water. Could the toothpick have hurt him? Maybe that's why he's feeling so badly.


----------



## themamaj

It is possible. Hopefully he will feel better soon with tetracycline. 

Do you feed earthworm bites to Buttercup? Is it better to buy worms from store? Have you tried brine shrimp?


----------



## themamaj

Yeah Coconut eating brine shrimp. Hungry little fellow


----------



## Sadist

Yay, eating! Even if you can't find floating live plants, a sideways silk plant will float around and disperse light (I had to do that with Mr. Fish for a while). I did the same thing with wisteria when I got into live plants.


----------



## themamaj

Wisteria is good option. I haven't killed that off yet lol. I vacuumed Coconut's tank and did about 10% water change. Saw first axolotl poop. Got really tickled. Eating good and pooping great sign. As Betta Splendid would say where there is poop there is life  Did video link work?


----------



## themamaj

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e0IqAlK6QM this is a good documentary show I happened upon researching axolotls. Like 45 minutes so good one to watch while folding laundry or something if interested. I love documentaries so right up my alley. It talks about history of axolotls and quest to find a true wild one in natural habitat and how conservationist are working to breed and release. 

Stressing a bit on temps tonight. Went to meet inlaws for dinner. Came home and air condition turned off upstairs. Yikes Coconut got to 74. I was having my own melt down. Cranked down the air and cranked up the fan. Got temp back down but definitely will have to monitor closely this summer. Bettas, however, love summer here. Nice and toasty with no worries of heaters if don't want to use them. I just turn vent off in room and it gets warm quick. Now have one room full blast air and one warm. I feel like changing climates when walk across the hall lol.

Nimbus back to normal. Not a clue. They love to keep me on toes I guess. 3 water changes left for tomorrow and then hopefully catching up on the never ending laundry. Better go to bed or will be sleepy for church tomorrow. Have good night


----------



## themamaj

*Goliath on patrol*

Got a couple of good pictures of Goliath when he was on afternoon patrol. Second was funny with lighting it ended up looking like a painting. Too cool. Great capture of his personality. He is loving Sam and frogs next to him. He gets very active when sees frog shoot across next door.


----------



## themamaj

*Same and the frogs*

Hopscotch and Flip Flop showing off their showman skills. Sam in hunt to steel their food lol.


----------



## themamaj

Panda Cory Catfish


----------



## SplashyBetta

I love the frogs' names! So cute! And those panda cories are adorable. I might want to get some pandas myself but I don't have any tank suitable for them right now. Hmm, might need to set up another, very tempting...


----------



## themamaj

Happy boy Nimbus


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint*

Having fun with new camera. Peppermint happy to pose for me. Look at those blue highlights coming out.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Splashy. Yes Cories very fun. Also have albino and peppered but pandas are my favorite.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Oh wow I love Nimbus! My next betta addition will either be a giant or a HMEE, I love those big pectoral fins! Hopefully in a few months when I move apartments and I can rearrange where I keep my tanks and possibly get a 20 gallon


----------



## Sadist

Aww, look at Peppermint's cute little lady beard! I love all of the pictures, but she just sticks out in my mind with her little beard.


----------



## Fenghuang

I have a male named Nimbus too. But he's a cello DT. And d'aww, your baby 'lotl. :') He's going to grow fast!


----------



## themamaj

Fenghuang said:


> I have a male named Nimbus too. But he's a cello DT. And d'aww, your baby 'lotl. :') He's going to grow fast!


Love to see a picture of your Nimbus. I bet beautiful! Thanks. Hope little bit grows fast. Reading myself silly about them. Very fascinating.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so glad Nimbus is feeling better. Who knows what goes on in their little bodies.

Peppermint is getting quite the tail- AND shark fin. We love female betta shark fins around here.


----------



## BettaNard

Wowwww Nimbus' colours are amazing, I'm jealous! :shock:


----------



## themamaj

BettaNard said:


> Wowwww Nimbus' colours are amazing, I'm jealous! :shock:


Thanks. I love your avatar picture!


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness how can kids destroy a car so quickly? Ugg had to clean and vacuum car before can take it to get worked on. Apparently all the clothes, toys and candy wrappers we own some how migrated to my car. At least that foot paper the car shop puts on floor mat will be worthwhile now lol


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> What are some souvenirs that would be neat to get from Italy?or are they known for anything in particular (other than pizza lol)


Sorry for the delayed response. I was off this forum for about a week due to being swamped at work so am just starting to catch up on your journal. 
I got a glass bead necklace in Venice that I still love. The glass in Venice is beautiful, although not cheap (when I was there years ago). Some folks got leather items, like purses, that they really liked. I was on a pretty tight budget when I went- so getting pics and seeing the sites were the main focus for me. If I think of other good options, I'll let you know.


----------



## Fenghuang

themamaj said:


> Love to see a picture of your Nimbus. I bet beautiful! Thanks. Hope little bit grows fast. Reading myself silly about them. Very fascinating.


Here ya go! He's not quite as colorful as your Nimbus, but he makes up for it in character. 



He will be. They really do get big in a flash. But I guess all baby animals too heh.


----------



## themamaj

Oh wow he is stunning! I love cellos.Thanks so much for sharing picture


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Oh wow he is stunning! I love cellos.Thanks so much for sharing picture


I love them too!


----------



## themamaj

Did you know blood worms are actually midge larva and not really worms at all? I didn't know that until Dad asked and went to read up on it. By the way I have tried feeding again and no reaction like other day thankfully. Have been careful to not touch directly and wash hands immediately. Puzzling.


----------



## themamaj

Is it possible to cycle a bare bottom aquarium?


----------



## SplashyBetta

themamaj said:


> Is it possible to cycle a bare bottom aquarium?


Yup, as long as there's a filter. It's really no different than cycling a tank with substrate. The majority of the beneficial bacteria lives in the filter media, not the gravel or water as some think.


----------



## Tealight03

Will be interested to see what others say. All of my tanks are bare bottom, although I'm not sure I would call any cycled at this point.


----------



## Olivia27

themamaj said:


> Is it possible to cycle a bare bottom aquarium?


Yup definitely. I used to cycle my tanks way way before I buy any equipment or decor. Good thing my first tank came with a built-in filter I suppose LOL 

As for blood worms, yea they're midge larvae ^_^ I do wonder why would we call them worms haha but then again, we make up the weirdest names. Still can't figure out which part of grapefruit looks like grapes.


----------



## themamaj

They still look like worms to me. Funny thinking about all the food we feed. Look out if you visit my freezer. You never know what you will find


----------



## themamaj

Look how she has grown! Raya at 8 weeks and today at 12 weeks


----------



## SplashyBetta

Olivia27 said:


> Yup definitely. I used to cycle my tanks way way before I buy any equipment or decor. Good thing my first tank came with a built-in filter I suppose LOL
> 
> As for blood worms, yea they're midge larvae ^_^ I do wonder why would we call them worms haha but then again, we make up the weirdest names. Still can't figure out which part of grapefruit looks like grapes.


They grow in big bunches like grapes:


----------



## Olivia27

O_O

Mind.

Blown.

Literally, Splashy, I spent 6 years of my life wondering why! 

@mamaj: ahaa welcome to the beginning of the lanky stage. Also known as the bat ear stage in the Husky-Malamute world but I don't know how it works for hounds x) either way, those legs would only groooooow and grow from this point on lol sometimes I look at a 14-16 week old puppy and wonder if they're half Bambi


----------



## themamaj

Lol absolutely! I go to bed and then get up thinking gosh I know those legs weren't that long yesterday. With huge feet too she is already clumsy and comical. She was trying to chase cat around corner too quick on hardwood and legs and body went every direction. Cat just grinned like score one for the cats.

Have never seen grapefruit like that. Very cool. Wish I had one for breakfast tomorrow now!


----------



## themamaj

Chopping earthworm bites for axolotl. Then rinsed before added to dish. Trying to get past gross factor of cross section of worm. Ewwwwww


----------



## BettaSplendid

SplashyBetta said:


> They grow in big bunches like grapes:


First thought: WOW, can you imagine how heavy a cluster would be?! Grape _nuts_ have been the mystery for me. Didn't know they had any. Haha. No, seriously....that cereal doesn't have grapes OR nuts in it. And it doesn't look like grape seeds either. What gives.

Raya looks amazing! What a change! So glad humans do not grow so fast.

Not sure what a midge is...too early to find out. I bet it's gross.


----------



## Betta44

In reference to a question you asked a bit about, regarding brine shrimp, I feed my bettas frozen brine shrimp (I let it thaw) once a week. I cup my fish before I clean tanks (because I always move décor around, etc. and I don't want one of them to get injured, etc.), so it's easy to put some brine shrimp in their cup (they find every last one in a smaller space).
I also use toothpicks to feed them bloodworms in their tanks once a week- no problems so far. I didn't know you could develop allergies to bloodworms- that is good to know.
Enjoying all the pics of your CUTE puppy and gorgeous fish.
How's Tobias doing? He's a beauty. So glad you found and rescued him.
Your comments about everything migrating to your car, right after cleaning it, and never ending laundry cracked me up. I very much relate.


----------



## Sadist

Too funny! My daughter is in Raya's growth stage, too. All feet and legs.

Have fun with your worms! Did you get them from a bait shop or the yard?


----------



## themamaj

*Spike the Mixed-up Monster*

Just got back from library. I went to find some more reading on salamanders and axolotls. I found the best children's book called *"Spike the Mixed-up Monster" by Susan Hood*. It is about an axolotl that tries to be a scary monster but all the animals think he is so cute instead. It makes him sad until he meets a true monster a gilla monster. All the animals are scared and run away. Spike tries to be scary but still has his big smile that all axolotls have. The gilla monster never had anyone smile at him. They end up great friends. Teaches some Spanish words as well. Can't wait to read to grandson this weekend and introduce him to Coconut! I think I will plan a science lesson on salamanders and metamorphosis. I love a good theme  If you have elementary or preschool age kids they would love this book. Great pictures!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Too funny! My daughter is in Raya's growth stage, too. All feet and legs.
> 
> Have fun with your worms! Did you get them from a bait shop or the yard?


Aww I love that with kids and lots of teeth missing? Got worms at Walmart in the sporting good section. They were only about $2.50 for container. Really juicy earthworms. Have to just cut tiny bites so he wont choke. I guess he likes them because sucked them right in. Really gross cutting worm as still wiggling and then you see cross section of it. Ewwww. I am too tenderhearted. Was apologizing to the worm as cutting it up feeling guilty. lol


----------



## Tealight03

I don't think I could cut up a worm. I can't crush an unwelcome bladder snail. But glad Coconut thought they were tasty!


----------



## BettaSplendid

HAHA! That book! I will see if my library has it or can get it on loan. It looks great.


----------



## Sadist

We'll have to look for it, too! 

Yes, she's at that stage with gap-toothed smiles and adult teeth half in, half the baby teeth loose.

I read a thread a long time ago about freezing the worm before cutting it up. Freeze it, cut it open and scoop out the guts/dirt in the middle, and then cut up. Or maybe it was cut it open, remove the guts, and then freeze? I'm not sure it would even come up on a search right now. I'll see if I can find it. They're supposedly good treats for bettas, too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkOBBScS_GU Here's a youtube video of a simple, easy way to prepare them. It looks like the same person has some info on fruit fly cultures, too. And growing earthworms inside.


----------



## themamaj

Awesome Sadist. You always find best links! I loved how he said the worms crawling on top as his "volunteers" :lol:
Loved idea of using scissors to cut instead of knife. Have been rinsing but good ideas to do more efficient. Thanks!!!

Coconut ate three worm bites for breakfast. Looking like a full, happy, little axolotl.


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> Just got back from library. I went to find some more reading on salamanders and axolotls. I found the best children's book called *"Spike the Mixed-up Monster" by Susan Hood*. It is about an axolotl that tries to be a scary monster but all the animals think he is so cute instead. It makes him sad until he meets a true monster a gilla monster. All the animals are scared and run away. Spike tries to be scary but still has his big smile that all axolotls have. The gilla monster never had anyone smile at him. They end up great friends. Teaches some Spanish words as well. Can't wait to read to grandson this weekend and introduce him to Coconut! I think I will plan a science lesson on salamanders and metamorphosis. I love a good theme  If you have elementary or preschool age kids they would love this book. Great pictures!


Looks like a great book- thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## SydneyA

I will have to look at the link. So far I have used pellets and blood worms and some Mysis shrimp. I'm not too happy with the thought of worms. Sigh. Gotta do what's best for my buttercup though.


----------



## Sadist

3 blue butterfly males today! None of them was as nice as the perfect one on the forum. Their blue bands were just starting, too, so they might just end up all blue. So hard to tell with those genes!


----------



## SydneyA

Oh, this may not apply till coconut is a little larger but I was in the pet store and they had what they called "panworms". They are just smaller worms. It was 6.99 for 36. I think I can get away with cutting them in half. I think I can handle one snip. Lol


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I've never seen or heard of those. Are they in the reptile area?


----------



## themamaj

Hmm. Have to check here Sydney thanks. I know Pet of carries red wiggles. I learned those are different from earthworms as far as depth they penetrate the soil. The are more surface while earthworms do deeper. That's your fun fact on worms today


----------



## SydneyA

The red wigglers also put out a red toxin and taste yucky to most animals. Better for compost piles.


----------



## SydneyA

Sadist said:


> Wow, I've never seen or heard of those. Are they in the reptile area?


They were in a small fridge. I had never seen them before. They were somewhat near the fish.


----------



## Sadist

I may look for them, too.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you for info. Fed red wiggles when housing a box turtle short term last year and didn't know own about them for fish but hesitant. Will ask about others.


----------



## themamaj

*Coconut*

I'm sure you have probably heard that song "Put the Lime in the Coconut and Shake it all up"? Yes you know you need a life when you catch yourself singing your own version "Put the Worm with Coconut and Watch Him Eat Up" lol. He is an eating machine a day definitely growing. Have had him about 1.5 weeks now and his personality is coming alive! He has swam all over the tank today going in and out of hides and teasing me peeping through Moss. It is delightful to see him so active! Here are a couple pix from today. Played with has background on second pix. He is trying to show his scary side. Lol old just like the book he is so cute it just cracks you up.


----------



## themamaj

*Guarding the garden*

Have grandson since yesterday to Sunday so crazy with activity but funny today. Took daughter and grandson to Lowe's to get plants for garden. Did garden last year and lots of fun not to mention nice to have fresh veggies. We got tomatoes, lettuce, spinach, okra, carrots, strawberries, cucumbers,squash, green peppers and of course water melon, canelope and have to have pumpkins for fall. About half were plants and rest seeds we have started. Trying to have a fun day with kids. Digging our holes and putting in plants. Grandson had on his ninja turtle gloves and wanted his tool bench goggles on to keep dirt out. We'll that was so cute through about 2 plants. I needed to wet cups before putting in groups do so he went to get hose. Probably know where this is going lol. Well they got wet! As did we so sent him to water bushes while daughter and I scurrying to get rest plants in ground. He was having great time with hose. Experimented with what new water effects you get when put a stick in hose nozzle. He won periodically come over and spray plants or our pants! When finished he went a day stood in middle of gardening beaming with pride saying "see what a good job I did guarding!" I told him we are gardening and he thought guarding. He said "see if didn't let any bunnies in"! Precious. Of course also aerated garden mud for us with his toes. He needed a prerinse before could go in house. So we had a good day :lol: Here are kids "working".


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hehehe, Grandson is a love ball. So cute. He was probably spraying the bushes to keep the bunnies back.  Nothing like a little boy wielding a garden hose and blast of cold water to wake you up. 

Coconut is adorable too! I am trying to imagine him, how he moves and stuff. Does he look at you, like notice you? I guess you'll be drawn to watching him in his cool room this summer! Bettas by winter, axolotl by summer. With a nice cool drink.


----------



## SydneyA

Well Buttercup ate her first worms! I read the package and they are "panfish" worms. Maybe you are supposed to catch fish for the pan, lol. Either way she sucked down two like worm spaghetti right out of my hand!


----------



## Sadist

What an awesome time! I'm glad everyone's axolotls are eating fine.


----------



## SydneyA

BettaSplendid said:


> Hehehe, Grandson is a love ball. So cute. He was probably spraying the bushes to keep the bunnies back.  Nothing like a little boy wielding a garden hose and blast of cold water to wake you up.
> 
> Coconut is adorable too! I am trying to imagine him, how he moves and stuff. Does he look at you, like notice you? I guess you'll be drawn to watching him in his cool room this summer! Bettas by winter, axolotl by summer. With a nice cool drink.


Mine moves like an eel doing the dog paddle when she's swimming and walks along the bottom of the tank. She does notice me when shes hungry and hates the camera flash. I thinks she may be a he though...


----------



## BettaSplendid

"an eel doing the dog paddle"

That is a great description! That I can see in my mind.


----------



## SydneyA

Not to take over the journal, lol but she's easy to understand too. I turned up her filter today figuring she could deal since she's bigger. Well she was sitting on the bottom flicking her gills. Temp was 68 I thought maybe it was the primed water I added. She HATES prime. But I turned her filter back down. Now shes swimming all over happy. They really give off strong signals if you pay attention.


----------



## Aetherius

I've been following this for a while now, and I've loved every post  Going strong with those 30+ bettas must be tough! Keep doing what you're doing, since it's most likely right. I'll be checking in daily!


----------



## BettaSplendid

*makes all sorts of squealing noises and giggles* _thinking about axolotls flickering gills_


Soooooomething tells me MamaJ won't mind your extra axolotl stories. I am lovin' the picture of miss axolotl in Logisticsguy's journal, the picture of her with all her eggs! What a pretty girl!


----------



## themamaj

Aetherius said:


> I've been following this for a while now, and I've loved every post  Going strong with those 30+ bettas must be tough! Keep doing what you're doing, since it's most likely right. I'll be checking in daily!


Thanks for posting Aetherius!! and thanks for reading!! I appreciate your kind words. Some days are challenging with a big brood but I enjoy them all. Mostly everything down to a routine so once jump in fish mode, I just do a marathon or if a very busy week spread out to some each day. This weekend has been really crazy with grandson, baseball, party, mission meeting, middle son visiting and dog and cats going wild so have had some lack of sanity moments!!!!! You just have to keep a sense of humor and try to be flexible. Thankfully fish are good to put up with me on crazy days 

I hope I will have things on the journal that are helpful as well as fun to read. Thanks again for tuning in!


----------



## themamaj

Betta Splendid here is another video I took yesterday of Coconut yesterday swimming. Let me know if you can see the video from the link. Still haven't got the embedding down yet.

https://youtu.be/EuZzqCk4dwY


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yes! I just watched both Coconut videos! I didn't watch the 1st one back when you first linked to it because I was running out of data, LOL. So they can pause without paddling. That is neat. Looks like you managed to find a critter that looks like a cross between ADF and betta. . I really like the way Coconut moves and explores. Very cute.


----------



## themamaj

Glad you were able to view! He does remind me of my ADF through the mouth but flicks his tail to swim like betta. Also has the chill out factor of bettas. My son thought he looked like a big headed tadpole with legs. I have heard them also called Mexican Dogs. They use their legs like doing dog paddle. Pretty funny! When wants to swim fast will hold legs in next to body and flick his tail. Sometimes he just floats and posed like frogs do. I have very much enjoyed him. 

Now need to get some fish videos up  I have some really cool ideas of things I would like to do filming with fish but translating that into able to do it is more of a challenge. I'll let you know as able to post more things.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, such a cutie!


----------



## themamaj

Was checking on my girls this am. I saw a side of Emma I haven't seen. Apparently, Sassy got in her space and Emma's feisty side came out! I guess I don't need to worry about her holding her own. She sent Sassy swimming with fins tucked lol. Get so tickled at these sorority girls!


----------



## Aetherius

Here's the new boy


----------



## themamaj

Here is a video of Dakota

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSukPzXGogk


----------



## themamaj

Aetherius said:


> Here's the new boy


He is a stunning double tail! He has a butterfly pattern but I would expect some marbling with darker color coming in more. Olivia you are our butterfly expert. Any input on official coloration?


----------



## SplashyBetta

Wow, I didn't realize you had that many bettas until I saw Aetherius's post! How many tanks do you have set up?


----------



## Olivia27

Aww Artherius he's gorgeous! As for colors... I'm still learning really and makes a lot of stupid claims sometimes XD but he's not *exactly* a butterfly. There's still clear separation between two colors in all his fins, but the colored-cello ratio varies a little too greatly between the fins. I can even argue that the dorsal doesn't follow suit, and that breaks his butterfly status. The kinda guy I would argue for a 20% mislabeling discount for tbh. But while he still looks like that, I guess it's safe to say he is a "bad butterfly". 


That is unless his colored part is a blend of two colors. I can't really see. A butterfly can't have that. It's gotta be one solid color and another contrasting solid color sharing a fin. So... Lil Guy can be a tricolor? IDK, when in doubt say multi *shrug*


----------



## Aetherius

Olivia27 said:


> Aww Artherius he's gorgeous! As for colors... I'm still learning really and makes a lot of stupid claims sometimes XD but he's not *exactly* a butterfly. There's still clear separation between two colors in all his fins, but the colored-cello ratio varies a little too greatly between the fins. I can even argue that the dorsal doesn't follow suit, and that breaks his butterfly status. The kinda guy I would argue for a 20% mislabeling discount for tbh. But while he still looks like that, I guess it's safe to say he is a "bad butterfly".
> 
> 
> That is unless his colored part is a blend of two colors. I can't really see. A butterfly can't have that. It's gotta be one solid color and another contrasting solid color sharing a fin. So... Lil Guy can be a tricolor? IDK, when in doubt say multi *shrug*


Thank you! I'm not anywhere near knowing colors and all that jazz. I'm pretty sure he'll marble as well.


----------



## themamaj

Dakota


----------



## Aetherius

I love the contrast between his body and fins!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Here is a video of Dakota
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSukPzXGogk


Oh, he is so handsome and proud! . I wonder if he remembers when he was grey and near death. . He has it so good now I doubt he ever thinks about how his life was before. He is so shiny and reflective! Smoothie has that same sort of sheen. I love how they change depending on how the light hits them. 

I was your first subscriber. . lol


----------



## themamaj

Aww thanks!


----------



## themamaj

Have had a ball with grandson last few days but so ready for some fish time! I have been so busy haven't had a chance to spend 1 on 1 with my favorite pouty faces. Love these guys. They are my therapy. Told hubby it is fish time. So excited for water changes tonight. Am I crazy or what?! Have a video of Chance. Don't have lighting just right yet. He is so much prettier in person but I couldn't wait to let you see him. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTYCauKVW_w


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaaawwww, Chance! His fins _drape_ they're so long! And what a show off he is! Hatzallah was strutting around like that because of Smokey. . lol

I need my "fish time" as well. . Shew. They are so relaxing after spendimg time with children.


----------



## themamaj

I feel a bit guilty of needing time to retreat but sure seem to need it especially on work days. I talk to someone many kids and parents in given day. I enjoy it but when get home I would be happy to be quiet rest of evening. Betta Splendid how do you balance things with homeschooling? It looks like I will have grandson a lot this summer as mom works 8-6. I want to make a schedule and plan some activity/fun learning time. He needs lots of structure. Obviously we will have lots outings and play days but would love to get learning time in. He doesn't nap any more. Any ideas of how to have some calm down time during day?


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> I feel a bit guilty of needing time to retreat but sure seem to need it especially on work days. I talk to someone many kids and parents in given day. I enjoy it but when get home I would be happy to be quiet rest of evening. Betta Splendid how do you balance things with homeschooling? It looks like I will have grandson a lot this summer as mom works 8-6. I want to make a schedule and plan some activity/fun learning time. He needs lots of structure. Obviously we will have lots outings and play days but would love to get learning time in. He doesn't nap any more. Any ideas of how to have some calm down time during day?


During the summer libraries usually have a once a week program. You two might enjoy that?

I think you just have to firmly insist that you need a quiet time sometime. Is he into Legos? He could play with those while you do your fish thing. My son hated coloring. Lol. Playdoh is independent and quiet. Well, boys aren't really quiet..... Heh. How old is Grandson? Five?


----------



## themamaj

Yes he's five. Forgot about library programs. We used to do those when had him before. He really likes 1:1 attention and needs lots of physical activity. He does love mazes and homework pages I print for him. Maybe I can set his small table up in fish room or bedroom off bath where do water changes. Good idea maybe a designated seat work or play dough where I am right there but hopefully get some maintenance in. He really likes to help which is great but challenging at times. Daughter would occupy herself for hours but none of my boys would lol. Grandson just like his dad who was into everything


----------



## BettaSplendid

Right! Daughter can occupy herself much better than Son could at her age. Legos, toy cars, Lincoln Logs, things like that were the only things he would play with for any length of time (and I mean by himself and semi-quietly. LOL!) We had some cute educational computer games as well. The Winnie the Pooh phonics and math computer games were excellent! And have some Sesame Street ones too. Sometimes they do not want to work on newer computers. But oh they were so great. My kids really learned a lot of Kindergarten concepts and how to work the computer at quite a young age.


----------



## themamaj

Computers he loves. Might subscribe to ABC Mouse again.


----------



## themamaj

I just learned how to share a video to facebook. I am so excited!!!! I hear that laughing  I can embed videos here now too!!! Look out mamaj with technology. Now if I can just learn how to upload music to android phone.


----------



## Sadist

If nothing else works, would he watch tv for 30 minutes without needing something? It could be a treat, once a day sort of thing if something he likes is on (or recorded). We have to do something like that with daughter, as she likes all the one on one attention. She's getting better at playing by herself but still wants to interact throughout the play. "Mommy, do you like the food I picked for my pie?" (on an ipad game). "Mommy, I made a snowman cake!" (with playdough and cookie cutters).


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> I just learned how to share a video to facebook. I am so excited!!!! I hear that laughing  I can embed videos here now too!!! Look out mamaj with technology. Now if I can just learn how to upload music to android phone.


Ah, I need to try to upload videos to youtube. It is probably easy, I just have never looked into it. I have some halarious ones of the kids. Son, for some reason, speaks in a British accent most of the time and he discovered the webcam on our laptop and how to record videos with it. I laughed so much I was on the floor crying, I am serious.

For music, are you wanting to get music off your computer to your phone (can use your usb cable that came with your phone) or download it off the internet? 

Try it here! http://www.biblesongs.us/download/alphabetical This couple recorded quite a bit of scripture set to music and made it available for free. So you would click on "mp3" next to the song title and it should download immediately. (oddly, sometimes I have trouble with the Chrome browser but Firefox always works, different browsers and key pads and stuff on your playstore- you should see "playstore" buttons somewhere on your phone. I am not good at tech stuff/explainations, sorry!)


----------



## themamaj

Now the question is what to do with my other "helper" lol


----------



## BettaSplendid

It's gonna be a looooong summer. LOL


;-) :lol:


----------



## Sadist

Haha, if only you could send her outside with the grandson during your breaks. I remember spending most of the day outside in the yard when I spent the weekend with my grandma, but times were different then. I was also old enough to follow instructions about the streets and strangers.


----------



## themamaj

I remember when I was a kid walking and riding bikes all over neighborhood and playing with kids around circle from my house. Very different times now which is so sad. One of us always outside now even in fenced backyard.


----------



## themamaj

I think I see a smile  Coconut sure is growing. May move him to a 5.5 sometime this week. Already looking like would enjoy more swim space. On fence about whether to keep bare bottom or go ahead with sand. Have read mixed opinions on that with little ones. He is allowing me to hand feed! Thankfully I have not had any further reaction to blood worms. That is about all he wants to eat. Will take earthworm bites but then spits out. I need to find some smaller worms like Sydney mentioned to try. Supposed to best food for them. He is getting a little more interactive with me. He is really fascinating with bettas. He will swim right up to corner wiggling until Bob comes over and flares at him. Coconut's gills are becoming more pronounced and darker pink. His eyes are translucent. Pretty wild. Sometimes I wonder how well he sees but respondo to me or Bob so guess he sees ok. Back legs have filled out more too. Exploring cave and climbs all over moss. Probably need to find bigger tunnel or hide. Any ideas?


----------



## themamaj

*Happy Gotcha Day Leo!!*

I am a day behind in post but May 1st celebrates 1 year with my special girl Leo! Wow what a journey we have had. I hope we share many more together! Thank you Leo for introducing me to the wonderful world of betta fish. Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Was Leo your first betta? She looks so similar to Stormy who we brought home one day after you got Leo! Funny!


----------



## themamaj

Yes she was my first betta. I remember buying her for my grandson to have in room since daughter had goldfish. I thought this is the funniest looking fish with pouty mouth and had such strange flaring behavior. One day I went in room and just watched her. She would swim to the glass wiggling and almost dancing to get my attention. I fell in love with bettas that day. I immediately began reading, researching and learning all I could. The more I studied the more intrigued I was. I guess the rest is history  Since then been blessed to have 45+ bettas come through my life. Some have been sought out, others rescued, placed for adoption, fostered and some have passed on. Each have been unique and special and feel privileged to have had each of them in my life. 38 are still with me and one more special boy arriving Friday. Betta Splendid I saw that about Stormy on your journal and just smiled. Great minds think alike!


----------



## themamaj

This is my new boy coming Friday from Lil. I loved his marble pattern. I'm sure he will have more black come out but thought he was very unique and beautiful.


----------



## Tealight03

Congrats Leo! The new guy is gorgeous! How's Bo?


----------



## themamaj

Bo is fabulous. He is one of most interesting color patterns. King of grumpy faces!! Here he is tonight.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh that new one will be fun to watch marble! He is too cute.

Time for bed. *yawn* night night


----------



## Tealight03

He is so unique. Love his cello fins. And that grumpy face!


----------



## themamaj

Aspen is my other boy from Lil. He is also doing great.


----------



## Tealight03

He looks like he's changed. Looks great!


----------



## themamaj

Depends on light you get him in. Yellow in fins has come out more. His green reminded me of evergreen trees hence name Aspen. He loves to have flaring contest with Audubon. He is a funny boy. Doesn't like bright light on tank it seems to stress him so moved light more at angle to give plants some light and show off his colors but not so much to bother him. If I can get a hold of some frog bit will be good to add some floaters to help as well.


----------



## themamaj

*Strasse*

Have to give a big shout out to my dad tonight for getting his certificate for solving 11,000 cryptograms!!! :yourock: His certificate said congratulations on solving more cryptograms than has been published. I am so proud of him! Agent Strasse is named after my dad. Strasse is his code name. So here are some pictures tonight in honor of Dad's accomplishments. And Big Red who was out to show his support.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That third picture of Strasse, so cute.  congrats to your dad, he and your mom sound like such loving people the way you describe them.


----------



## Sadist

Congratulations to your dad! Love your pictures. Big Red is Big!


----------



## themamaj

*Frog MIA*

Gage..."Emergency"...call Agent Strasse...there's a frog gone MIA mg:

I went to vacuum frog tank. Laid out equipment and looked in and only 1 frog! I immediately began checking around tank and on floor. Nothing. Started pulling plants. No frog. Netted Flip Flop and put in container. Moved tank. No frog. Checked under desk and back by wall crouched up was Hopscotch. I knew it was a dead frog as can't survive out of water long and no idea how long out. Grabbed net and H E L L O he jumped to me. He was alive and get me the heck off this floor in my tank! I put him with Flip Flop and they immediately were almost hugging each other. I don't know how he got out but would have had to hopped a fair distance to be where I found him. Tank got good cleaning and everyone safe and sound back in tank. He seems ok but obviously traumatized and releasing some bubbles to regulate system back to water which would expect as from being out. I hope he will do ok. Miracle still alive. Now frogs on lock down. Switched Bob and Sam so now Bob on patrol. Sam was over eating so now in 3 gallon. Crazy day!! :shock: Here is Hopscotch the little stinker and their tank. I pulled out their tunnel and some of the plants and put the mushrooms back in for better visibility.


----------



## Olivia27

OMG that's scary! Glad they're OK!


----------



## themamaj

Speaking of jumpers, Titus finished his tetracycline. His fins look so much better. I am a bit concerned about him because he still seems so traumatized and wants to stay huddled at top corner at back of the tank. He goes nuts if take lid off tank or anything that startles him swimming very erratic. Other than that he won't move. He is eating but only if I put it in front of face. Not sure if just depressed from being in quarantine or what going on with him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh my goodness,Hopscotch! What a close call you had! Do they have lungs at all or only gills? 


Thinking of Titus
He is a favorite of mine.


----------



## themamaj

Kirov and Kokomo today. Kirov is getting more purple in fins. Kokomo has kept his piebald face but marbled such pretty black and blue.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh my goodness,Hopscotch! What a close call you had! Do they have lungs at all or only gills?
> 
> 
> Thinking of Titus
> He is a favorite of mine.


They do have lungs. They have to go to the surface to get air but totally aquatic. Thank you on Titus.


----------



## SydneyA

I used to work at pet smart. One morning I lost an African frog. Just before we closed hours later someone said there's a ball of fuzz hopping down the bird isle. We had to soak him but that was 8 hours, lol. He was fine.


----------



## themamaj

SydneyA said:


> I used to work at pet smart. One morning I lost an African frog. Just before we closed hours later someone said there's a ball of fuzz hopping down the bird isle. We had to soak him but that was 8 hours, lol. He was fine.



That is hysterical. I can just picture ball of fuzz hopping along. Boy all of these guys sure keep me on my toes. 

Have had some big projects today. Decided to do a big cleaning, plant trim and rearranging of *sorority*. I can revamp a tank in no time it seems but never enough hours in the day to do all I want to do. Have had some plant melt and it was in need of good vacuum. Am pleased with new look for the girls. I need to add some more floating plants in corner by filter. Have requested special order from aquarium store of some frogbit or dwarf water lettuce. Hopefully they will get some in for me. Girls seem to be enjoying a new layout exploring. *Carly* was looking pretty battle damaged. I decided to give her a break from sorority life for a bit and after a nice long soak in blue bath, she went back to her own tank. She had looked a bit pale and stress stripes more so I think it was a good decision and fins will have time to heal now. She has colored up nicely and seems to be settling down in new tank. Everyone got cupped while I cleaned so I decided to give *Misty* a try as a new girl. She is pretty passive so hoped she would be a good fit. Apparently a little too passive because scared and hiding in a plant. *Millie* also got a piece out of her tail. I put Misty in the breeder box and will give her time to adjust in safe zone and girls to get used to her. Probably should have done that initially. Of course now that she realizes they can't get to her, she is taunting them and shaking those fins. Goofball. Yeah you can be the big bad fish when behind protective walls lol.

*Titus* is more active tonight. I put a brighter light on him and he looked like he was biting his reflection. He is starting to show signs of swim bladder issues so I think there is more going on with him than the jump. Thinking on doing a round of Prazipro just in case there could be a parasite causing the swim bladder. 

I have been working hard all day trying to get finished on water changes so I can shift gears and pull together a garage sale for this weekend. I know I have spent more time on individual tanks today but it is like I turned around and it is 11pm. I wish tomorrow wasn't a work day. Soo much I need to do!!!!


----------



## Sadist

Titus might still be stressed from the ordeal and the medicine. With swim bladder problems, poor guy has to endure some more! I hope he settles down some more. Mr. Fish was crazy stressed when I switched him to a new tank (after he killed an oto). It took him weeks to settle down.


----------



## themamaj

My new black and white boy arrived safely. He is off exploring new tank and is thrilled to be out of his bag. He is even prettier in person! You will have to help me think of a cute name for him with his black and white spots. I'll try to get some pictures up of him later today.


----------



## Sadist

All I can think of is "Oreo."


----------



## themamaj

Actually Oreo is my cat's name. Good one though. Thought of Panda or Snoopy. Almost looks like a dalmatian.


----------



## Sadist

He reminds me of a cow, too.


----------



## themamaj

Yes I thought that as well


----------



## themamaj

I was looking online found this name generator for cows. I was laughing my head off. My favorite was *Sir Loin* bahahaha! 

Patches I think was one of 101 Dalmations. Will keep looking in break moments. Trying to get together a garage sale for tomorrow.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sir Loin was he name of one of Husband's steers.

Patches is cute! My favorite dalmation from that movie was Rolly (or Rollie?) the fat one, "I'm hungry mother..."

Eta, was the dad Pogo? That is cute too.

Eta2,LOL, no wait..Pongo...


----------



## themamaj

Wanted to share a few pictures of grandson's t-ball game.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Sir Loin was he name of one of Husband's steers.
> 
> Patches is cute! My favorite dalmation from that movie was Rolly (or Rollie?) the fat one, "I'm hungry mother..."
> 
> Eta, was the dad Pogo? That is cute too.
> 
> Eta2,LOL, no wait..Pongo...


Yes Pongo dad. Leaning towards Patches. Has one patch of red on back so that might be a fitting name since he will marble


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tball! Toooooooo cute!


----------



## Tealight03

Handsome boy. He does look like a cow lol.


----------



## SydneyA

You asked about gills and looking back at baby pictures from about 5 weeks ago her gills were not that fluffy when I got her. It's just recently they have gotten so long and lovely.
I'm going to attach a baby pic and a current pic. I tried to send it PM but it would not let me attach a pic?


----------



## themamaj

Sad to report I lost Alpine today. A very sudden and surprising loss. He will be greatly missed as one of my favorite marbling fish. :-(


----------



## Nova betta

SIP alpine!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am sorry, MamaJ. I don't understand it either.  You gave him a very good life and lots of love and good food. What more could a betta ask for? (((hugs)))


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. I noticed last night his body had lost color. His fins were same though and ate so I didn't think a whole lot about it. He was a marble and white to start with so thought he might have color loss gene in play. He has been white and blue with red. Then turned dark blue then blue green then more green. Checked on him today and knew something bad wrong. He passed soon after. First time I have had one with that symptom of a quick onset color loss.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I'm sorry mamaj :/ it seems to have been a rough couple days for the forum losing pets... Lil's gecko, Olivia's Merah, and now your boy... You give all of your fish the best possible lives and I'm sure they know it. SIP


----------



## themamaj

Thanks for sweet words. I didn't know about Merah. Sad to hear of that too. He was a favorite I followed.


----------



## Sadist

Oh no! Hugs.


----------



## SydneyA

I'm sorry. I had the two week time I lost 4 in a row,all for different reasons. One of my favorite was a marble pk and he managed to jump from a tiny hole. First time I just sat down and cried for a fish.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sydney


----------



## themamaj

Frogs playing on mushrooms


----------



## Sadist

What cuties!


----------



## LainaLynn84

I haven't finished reading your forum completely BUT I had to comment on some things we share in common... first and foremost, I am a pediatric nurse as well (happy belated nurses day to you!!) and starting this hobby only 6 months ago, I am a proud owner of 8 fish!! I have lots to learn but I will enjoy leaning form your stories!!!


----------



## themamaj

LainaLynn84 said:


> I haven't finished reading your forum completely BUT I had to comment on some things we share in common... first and foremost, I am a pediatric nurse as well (happy belated nurses day to you!!) and starting this hobby only 6 months ago, I am a proud owner of 8 fish!! I have lots to learn but I will enjoy leaning form your stories!!!


Thanks you and great to hear from you!!!


----------



## themamaj

*Marbling Mania*

My hard water sure gets marble genes rolling around here. Here is Patches less than a week ago when arrive and today. What a surprising difference!


----------



## Sadist

What a cutie! Look at his nest, too!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Incredible! Marbling is alarming to the uniformed new betta owner! I thought Antigua was getting dirty somehow and removed his IAL, but that didn't help! It was a real mystery. Patches looks good. Nice rich coloring.


----------



## themamaj

Coconut working that cuteness magic. He is really enjoying new space in 5.5. Upgrading as grows. He is now on sand substrate and is able to walk around a lot better. Put frogs old cave in with him. He has enjoyed exploring but fave hide spot is under anubias or java Moss. Finally got little stinker to eat earthworms today. Does fine if hand feed them. Otherwise ignores. Seems attracted to my bright nail polish as comes running when sees them. Probably thinks I'm a big blood worm lol.


----------



## themamaj

Please tell me bettas can't move gravel. Either I am loosing mind, quite possible, or Chance has figured out how to build substrate to his liking. Now there is a little wall of gravel pushed up next to his favorite hide spot. I would not be surprised if he figured a way to push his spider wood over. He loves swimming under it. No telling with that boy. Of course he just perched on his floating plants looking at me like what? I have my eye on you big guy!


----------



## Sadist

I wouldn't be surprised. Mr. Fish knocked a huge hole in his sand when he was startled once.


----------



## BettaSplendid

When researching dividers, I came across warnimgs that bettas can dig under the dividers through the gravel to get to the other side. Guess it is possible? 

Coconut is soooooo precious. How old is he now and how big?


----------



## BettaNard

Yes I've heard of bettas digging under and also jumping over dividers and what happened after were horrific stories!!!


----------



## themamaj

Oh so scary to think about! At least all Chance can dig up is plants. My poor fishes have had to "rough it" last few days with super busy schedule. (which means they had to endure only pellets for dinner lol...can we say spoiled?) Patches is continuing to marble darker. Sometimes I think he is kin to Kokomo just the long tail version. I think Patches was stressing Toby (he started big fin biting) so moved him over by Popsicle. He built a monster sized bubble nest for her. Pretty funny. She can't decide whether to show him breeding stripes or hide. Everyone else seems to be doing fine. Levi reminds me of that statue of the Thinker. He has the most thoughtful, pondering looks at times. Even though it is so difficult for him to swim, he still wiggles up to see me. He is a special boy

I have had Coconut I believe 4 weeks? on Wed. Probably 3+ inches long. I love hand feeding him. So funny to feel little axolotl lips on your fingers. He is getting used to my hands more and associate hands in tank with feeding. I laughed so hard this afternoon cutting up my "volunteer" worm. My husband got all grossed out. "oh you are not using our knives to cut them are you? I have to at least wipe it down with a clorox wipe!" I told him "honey I have been cutting worms for weeks with those knives...that's why we have a dishwasher lol". Gill are growing and getting darker pink. One thing is neat is I didn't realize axolotls have four fingers on front and five fingers in back.


----------



## BettaSplendid

*makes all manner of squealy noises*

Axolotl lips! 

That is absolutely why people have dishwashers. Hahahaha. Poor hubs. The cold, hard truth reveals itself. 

I've missed you! Glad you're just busy. I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, mine is the same way with the frozen foods.

I didn't know that about axolotls, either! How neat!

I'm glad everyone is settling in and doing well. Love the bubble nest for Popsicle!


----------



## themamaj

Just an example of crazy days last week. Had been cleaning like crazy person because our dog trainer we have been working with was making a home visit Friday. We had a couple of issues thought it would be good to see Raya in own environment and help her with interaction with cats, etc. Of course nothing makes you clean like company haha! Had been doing that, hubby took daughter to end of year gym banquet and trying to do a few critical fish maintenance things. Went to Walmart late that night for big grocery shop. Sandy, my trainer, text me and said Mon would work better for schedule. I thought great can finish shop and not worry about other house stuff needed to do. Got in bed about 1am that night. Next morning late for early am vet visit to get Raya's rabies shot. Had her leash tied around head rest of seat while in car to secure her. She wiggled way loose so trying to climb on me driving. I was pushing her over when saw little blue lights in rear view mirror. Ugg seriously?! Pulled over and officier said "maam you were doing 15 miles over the speed limit". I was like "I am so sorry was trying to get dog back over in seat". Raya was jumping all over and barking at officier. Then I couldn't remember where put registration card. Frantically looking all over for that, he goes to run my tags and license. Meanwhile I get on cell calling the vet to tell them I am a bit "detained" and can they still see her. Found the registration whew! He came back and I got just a warning thankfully. No doubt he was on his radio saying "I've got a crazy woman and a dog here". Get to vet and dog decides to be a pancake and not enter the building. Dragging her in she pancakes again to the exam room. Crazy but finally got her done and back home. Was super tired so laid on couch with Raya when heard Knock Knock on door. I thought who in the world. I haven't ordered anything. It was my trainer Sandy who apparently didn't see my message I said ok on moving visit to Monday. So we did our visit and now I was many hours behind in my plan to do water changes. Started on them and hubby calls. He needs some credit report number in a folder in the office right then. Poor Sara left in process of tank in disarray I go on a goose hunt for this stupid number. Put her tank back and start on Popsicle to have daughter knocking at door to get in. Stop again. Back to fish...grandson's Papaw called me wanting to know who is picking him up that night. Called son who was stuck at work and needed me to go. Of course. Wrapped up a few more tanks and jumped in shower to head out to get grandson. Then to baseball game and to take family friend to dinner that was leaving next day for Italy. Then son needed me to drive 45 min to his shop so could see grandson. Got home very late to find Raya had big poop accident in crate. Sent hubby outside with her, threw grandson in tub first and handed him off to daughter to watch. Then bathed dog. Got everyone to bed and then had to be up super early for 9am baseball and party to follow. Came home from that and dog had another accident so guess what back to tub for her. Sunday church and zoo and I am recovering today lol. So yep Betta Splendid if I fall off the face of the earth a few days, you can imagine there is some activity going on haha!!


----------



## themamaj

Popsicle and Patches. She pulled out the breeding stripes today. So girly and such a cutie. Love Patches beard. He loves to flare at camera.


----------



## themamaj

Carly enjoying her own space again. Color brightened up and fins healing nicely. Hasn't forgot how to flare though hehe


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I'm loving the pictures! So gorgeous! I love Carly's cute little lady beard, and of course Patch's beard is spectacular. Sweet little Popsicle and her stripes, too.


----------



## themamaj

*The Girls*

This first picture made me laugh. Girls with attitude! Can you tell their lunch was late? Misty doing good well.


----------



## themamaj

Sara. Love my spikey girls. She is one of my fave females. Love her colors.


----------



## themamaj

Looking grown up today


----------



## Sadist

Aww, love the ladies and Coconut!


----------



## themamaj

Joseph and his coat of many colors


----------



## BettaSplendid

I _almost_ spit my drink out when you wrote Raya turned into a pancake outside vets office. *snort* I can see that. *she knows*

Sorry for all the poop disasters. Never fun.

You were SO BUSY! I felt a bit lazy after reading that (in comparison).

All those pictures are so cute. Patches really does have a cutie pie beard with little red patches too! But don't tell him that... Because it is "manly" and "fierce" if he asks if anyone commented on his picture...I said it is FIERCE in all capitals and I may have trouble sleeping tonight because I will see THAT BEARD everytime I close my eyes.



Carly also has an impressive gill-spread. You have some fiesty ones! I think the red ladies should come with a warning! I keep wishing I had gone with the Cambodian halfmoon female instead of choosing Lady Red! I bet the sweet little halfmoon was laid back...


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. With a name like Patches he sounds fierce doesn't he? Haha we won't tell him. Oh forgot to mention when came home that night to Raya's surprise the power was out. She got her bath by candle light! I need bonus points for that  

I bet the Cambodia halfmoon female you saw was gorgeous. I always have admired those females.


----------



## themamaj

Goliath and his jungle. Some things never change...look who still thinks he's a catfish. Also have had explosion of trumpet snails. Funny all marching in a row.


----------



## SplashyBetta

What brand/type of sand is in Goliath's tank? It's very pretty.


----------



## themamaj

CaribSea Sunset Gold from Petco. I order it online. Usually runs about $14.99/bag.


----------



## Sadist

I love Goliath the jungle catfish!


----------



## Betta44

So sorry to hear about Alpine.


----------



## Betta44

Reading about color loss, one my guys has started turning more white. He was mostly a lovely dark orange, almost rust, color with clear fins. Over the past week or so, his body is starting to turn white, around the edges. The white areas seem to be increasing and the orange decreasing. No sign of any issues with his fins, scales, etc. Appetite is good. No other behavior changes. Water perimeters are good- I change his water faithfully every week. Temp is a steady 80 degrees. I know some fish change colors but does anyone on this thread think I should be concerned? I'm keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## themamaj

Sounds like could be marbling. Several of my guys with a white or cello have marbled. As long as he has no signs of illness or stress, I wouldn't worry much about it but continue to observe. Stress or illness can cause color loss but will typically return when the situation is resolved. Another time you might see color loss or fading is when the fish is aging. Over time, their colors will dull some. Keep us posted. If he has a marbling gene, it is always great fun to see changes and progressions. Sounds like you are doing a great job with care


----------



## themamaj

Soooo excited today was last day of school/work for a few weeks. Ironically it has been rather cool here all day and doesn't seem the least bit like spring or summer. Really ready for some time off from work to get caught up on some things at home and enjoy some "fish time" for a few days before go into full time grandma mode next week. Actually sat down and read my books tonight which was so nice. I guess you know you are a science geek when you are so excited to have read a book on swamps, marshes and the wetland biomes. Tried to share the highlights with hubby but he was less than enthusiastic lol. It's ok. I tune out when he tells me about hydro-power engineering. He just went to bed when tried to tell him about the salamander book. Poor guy.


----------



## themamaj

Was at the used book store a bit ago and ran across a betta book that just had me laughing in stitches. I should have bought it because only $1. I guess it may have been an old pet store book but the thing that cracked me up is it had this little sticker on it that said "As Seen on TV". What? Bettas????? I could just imagine an infomercial ...now get your Betta Splendid before time runs out and if you call in the next 20 minutes we will throw in a free bowl." Pretty funny to think about what someone did to market the fish or the book.


----------



## themamaj

Added some anarchias in girls tank to give more surface hides. May have to get another bunch as all fighting over it lol. Misty has become the bully which really surprised me because she was so timid at first. She has chomped on Emma and Dandelion pretty good. Millie is also a bit frayed. Oddly no one picks on Sassafras. I guess her little sawblades scare them away hehe! Love my spikey girls!


----------



## Nova betta

the sorority tank looks great!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Hopefully can get some of bunch plants to fill in a little more. Debating on moving CO2 unit to that tank to help it along.


----------



## themamaj

*Chance*

Chance has been having fun posing for me tonight. He got a good tank scrubbing other day and had to replant some things from his landscaping efforts. When I put him back in tank he went in corner and pouted because moved his rocks back lol. Silly boy!


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous Chance! I love the sorority tank! I've read that anacharis also grows well in cooler water and thought about it for Coconut. I have to live through you and Olivia's axolotls


----------



## themamaj

*SIP Levi*

With heavy heart I share I lost my friend Levi today. It always hurts me when I loose a fish but the "special ones" cut extra deep. Levi was just about a week shy of his homecoming with me. He was my first crowntail with those beautiful denim blue colors hence the name Levi but also named after the Levites in the Bible. He was my first Walmart rescue and went from grey to glorious over night. His personality captured my heart with his love to flare and his love for his houses. I could often find him perching in them or peeping out a window at me. His zeal and love for life never faded. He has struggled and fought to stay with me so much the last month. His head always held high and would give me his little wiggle even when it was all the energy within him to do it. I am relieved he no longer struggles and is swimming happily under the rainbow bridge as we speak. He is probably claiming his favorite place to perch. My heart, however, is so broken. I will really, greatly miss him!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ooooooh.... Levi.  He really did hang in there. What a gorgeous boy. He enjoyed his houses. *sniff* That is so cute. I know what you mean enjoying seeing them peek out of their windows. Your first Walmart rescue! He paved the way for many more to experience love and warmth. 

Those are stunning pictures of Chance. I always like to see inside them, LOL, when they flare, but I never managed to get a picture like that! 

Your sorority ladies are so pretty. Tank looks so nice too.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Yes he paved the way  What a nice thought. I am feeling a bit better now thinking of good memories. Buried him in pouring down rain so think that made it harder. 

I was looking at that flare pix of Chance and got tickled you could really see inside his gills. I have a plushie ordered of him. Can't wait to see it.

Sadist good idea on anarchias for Coconut. It would help shield some light as well. He has been super active today swimming all over the place. Have you read anything on factors that affect gill growth? Wondered if water conditions affect it or just genetics. You see some axolotl with the most flowing beautiful gill branches. Coconut's are definitely growing. One is a bit longer than others which is funny. Keep seeing all these great tank pictures. Trying to get ideas for a 20 long. He is growing so fast I think I will do that instead of a 10 gallon. Then....maybe could have space for a friend


----------



## Sadist

I haven't read anything about gills except holding them funny when they're stressed. I'll keep an eye out!

I'm sorry Levi's time is up. He really is an old man if your walmart fish are like ours. They look like they're already 9-12 months old at ours, and then sitting in that water forever! You did really well to keep him so long and make him happy.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I appreciate that. 

If you lived closer I would have you axolotl sitting for me. Have a trip coming up and have been in panic about leaving Coconut. My friend that pet sits for me has never seen one. She will have to feed blood worms which she may freak out over. Concerned about water loss with cooling evaporation so probably need water added mid week. Plan to move tank downstairs to keep cooler. They are so easy to take care of but little things I do every day I don't feel like I could ask her to do like poop suctioning lol. I have Dad coming to check as well so probably be fine. I already have fish, frogs, cats for her so I hope Coconut doesn't freak her out.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yes it's always a pain finding someone to watch the amphibians lol... It's hard to find that "special person" that will chop up a worm LOL! How long will you be gone for? They are usually good for a while without food if they have to. How old is the little guy? He's adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. A week. Don't think friend could handle feeding earthworms so plan to proportion cut my blood worm cubes. Figured she could lay out to thaw while feeding other fish. Suctioning up with baster and deposit in dish so didn't have to touch worms or water. Coming every other day so hopefully ok. Probably feel better if he was older as still juvenile.


----------



## Sadist

I would be willing to adopt Tequila to you if you want to fill Levi's tank. He's orange, the exact opposite color! He's also from walmart and seems old, which is why I took him down from adoption to the public. Or little Sky with her breeding stripes. Every time a storm rolls in, she stripes up and gets super fat!


----------



## themamaj

Aww that is a sweet offer. Not sure what I want to do just yet.


----------



## themamaj

*Coconut love*

Loving my Coconut time! He will sit in my hand now and crawl around on me. Mainly looking for more worms and gives my fingers little nips...Coconut kisses. :kiss: So funny to feel little tiny toes on hand. You can get better idea of his size on my hand. His little belly is so full right now! Big eater.


----------



## themamaj

Kokomo. Doesn't he look like a plakat version of Patches?


----------



## themamaj

Snowflake has some pretty yellow tints coming out. I really love his colors even though more pastel. I saw some lovely platinum gold plakats today at Aquarium store that were tempting. They had their customer appreciation day. Signed up for raffle of great stuff. Got 30%off purchase and got to spin wheel for free Seachem products. Rep was really nice when I told him about my tanks he gave me bottles of Excel, Iron and a Bacteria starter for new tanks. Oh the store had in two more albino axolotls. So cute! They carry leucistic too but haven't seen one yet. After my trip, I may see what else they can order. Would have loved to get more shrimp today with sale but all so tiny. Saw some pretty crays. I miss having those in community tank. They also had a couple of pretty mustard gas bettas and some black orchids.


----------



## themamaj

Some more updates...Gage and Marlie


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am loving Coconut's little frilly gills! 

That sounds like a fun petstore trip! I never get to spin a wheel....


----------



## themamaj

Oh yes wheel great fun! Free fish stuff squeal!!!! 

Check out Toby's gills.


----------



## themamaj

Aspen got so excited for camera


----------



## themamaj

Aspen says "hey want to see my gills?"...as flares at wrong side of mirror. Goofball


----------



## themamaj

Audubon is not cooperative for his picture.


----------



## themamaj

Nimbus trying so hard to be as cute as Gabe


----------



## themamaj

Benjamin


----------



## Autumncrossing

Coconut is so cute on your hand lol, he's so small!!! Nimbus is awesome he's really rocking those long fins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Girls are delighted I got more plants today. With sale great time to get a few more. Added more anarchias, a scoop of azolla floaters, and a new purple plant. May be a type of rotalla but can't find a good match. Let me know if you can identify. I was trying to move a few things over to get new plants in and girls just right in the middle of it. Like bringing out new toys lol. Moved CO2 tank over to help supplement plants. Hope to get a finnex stingray at some point to add better lighting. Hint hint hubby for b-day


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Coconut is so cute on your hand lol, he's so small!!! Nimbus is awesome he's really rocking those long fins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Coconut has doubled since got him but still a little one. Nimbus has more fins than know what to do with. Pretty funny when tries to swim in circle the fins go flying in his face and then he looses track of where he is going.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I was looking at the finnex sting ray too, the planted plus one. Any idea if it's good up to high light plants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

I think so but need to read more on it. A lot of members have the Finnex and seem to like it.


----------



## themamaj

Kirov. I see you with those big eyes looking at me


----------



## themamaj

Captured Flare and big personality. Trying to pose like the cover of his namesake Flare magazine.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, Kirov looks pink! 

Flare looks like he had butterfly pectorals, too. What a lovely boy!

Wow, I missed a lot of pictures! Love little coconut on your hand! Hand feeding is paying off!

I love all your boys and girls and new plants, too.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. Really enjoy taking pictures as you can probably tell lol


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Aspen says "hey want to see my gills?"...as flares at wrong side of mirror. Goofball


LOL! Everyone looks so pretty. You have such stunning betta friends!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I just laughed every time I got a picture, it seem to have that down your gills look. They kept flaring bigger and bigger. I thought any more and I will see your dinner lol.


----------



## themamaj

*Flare* is a happy camper today. Love his heart I guess he is so excited he has room to swim and to see out now. His plants had exploded so did a major trim and not sure how many handfuls of duckweed and salvinia I pulled out. The good thing is lots to share with other tanks now. 

Did a big tank cleaning for *Coconut* today. Decided to change it up a bit and added some extra plants I had. Moved cave out and put a couple of flower pots back in for hides. The floating anarchias looks great and I think helps with light being too direct. It is always interesting to me to see how different fish or livestock respond to change. You wouldn't think that would make such a difference but it is like their little minds go into overdrive and they get so excited over the simplest things. The thrill to explore or to have a new challenge to climb or swim your way around the rocks or a different plant arrangement is no doubt an indication of how intelligent these guys and gals are. Of course *Chance* is prime example of that to me doing filter checks and rearranging his tank to his liking lol. Good thing I have him to keep me in line  *Bo* also got really excited last night as upgraded his tank. To watch him glide so freely over new swim space is really thrilling. Don't think I could ever tire of watching animal behavior.


----------



## themamaj

Tank and hungry Coconut


----------



## themamaj

*Giant Conquest*

Probably why I leave Goliath's tank to last on list..It is no doubt a divide and conquer. Not with the fish but the PLANTS :shake: Plant explosion is understatement because could no longer find the catfish so off I went to pull and prune. The other thing I have found that does well in his tank is trumpet snails. They love his tank! A picture of "a few" of the babies I pulled out. Goliath and cats are so happy with new found swim space. Pulled out a ton of plants so now may have to pull out spare 5.5 for them. See my big pile? Now just need a filter run.


----------



## themamaj

*Fish Funnies*

My dad always sends me cutest cartoons. Thought you might like this one since bettas are notorious jumpers.


----------



## themamaj

Reworked Bryant's tank with some of plant trimmings. I think adding some grass plants on back wall helped give it a more balanced look.


----------



## themamaj

Agent Strasse and his piranha tetras


----------



## Sadist

Wow, your plants are amazing!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Wow, your plants are amazing!


Thank you. I try really hard getting them to do well. Some seem to grow easier than others but always a challenge trying to balance lighting, supplements, etc. Still really struggle with a lot of plant melting which drives me completely nuts. 

I got to see my red shrimp out and about when cleaning Strasse's tank. One seemed so little made me wonder if it was a baby. Would love it if could finally get a little colony of shrimp going. I think it would help if could add some more.


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> Sounds like could be marbling. Several of my guys with a white or cello have marbled. As long as he has no signs of illness or stress, I wouldn't worry much about it but continue to observe. Stress or illness can cause color loss but will typically return when the situation is resolved. Another time you might see color loss or fading is when the fish is aging. Over time, their colors will dull some. Keep us posted. If he has a marbling gene, it is always great fun to see changes and progressions. Sounds like you are doing a great job with care


 Thanks MamaJ. The color loss seems to be continuing. He's more whitish now than rusty colored, only about 1/3 of him is still the rust color but behavior continues to be normal. Just cleaned his tank yesterday and gave him a good helping of brine shrimp. I talked to a biologist over the weekend at my friend's wedding. This biologist works with wild Salmon in Oregon and she suggested I increase my guy's food a bit because I got a better heater about a month ago and his metabolism prob. increased due to the warmer water, which means he might be reacting to not getting quite enough food. So, I'm increasing the food a bit (like by a pellet) to see if that helps. Will watch my water perimeters closely. I'll keep you posted. I got him from PetCo about 10 months ago, so I don't know his age. Thanks again for the input. :laugh:


----------



## Autumncrossing

How does he get along with the tetras? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> My dad always sends me cutest cartoons. Thought you might like this one since bettas are notorious jumpers.


 LOL! Loved this cartoon.


----------



## SydneyA

themamaj said:


> Tank and hungry Coconut


Wow! Look at coconut! He/she looks great!


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> How does he get along with the tetras?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey gets along great with cardinal tetras. He loves to sneak up on one and scare it. Pretty funny. They get him back racing him to food at feeding time. He was also a biter so something about putting them in a community tank with lots of distraction and activities has cured biting every time.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 glad he continues to do well. Keep us posted.


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 said:


> LOL! Loved this cartoon.


Sounds glad you liked it!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sydney. He ate a whole lot of worm bites a few days ago and hasn't pooped since. Starting to get a bit worried. He has been acting normal but side bulged out a bit. Fasted him yesterday. I have been reading on fridging which is supposed to help constipation but freaks me out to try with him so little. Don't want to leave Saturday and him having issues. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sadist

I read that babies will eat daphnia while they're still small. I'm not sure if he'd do frozen, but I'd think it would be worth a shot since you hand feed anyways. Well, do research on it, too. I've read so many conflicting things on feeding that I don't know for sure if daphnia is actually okay.


----------



## SydneyA

He's likely just digesting. Fast him about 3 days and see what happens. The whole fridging thing freaks me out. My gets pretty fat after a big meal.


----------



## themamaj

He just did 3 big poops!! Oh what we get excited over. Then ate like a pig after  I think worms take him longer to digest. Whew now can breath easy. Yes they can and will eat daphnia a just messy.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Whoop whoop!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Whoop whoop!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOLOL poop imogee! I love it!!!


----------



## themamaj

Sydney how old is Buttercup now? Seems like Coconut growing about an inch a month. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Sadist

We found a free emoji app for the ipad, and the daughter and hubby love the poop one! They giggle and laugh for five minutes or more every time they manage to use it.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> We found a free emoji app for the ipad, and the daughter and hubby love the poop one! They giggle and laugh for five minutes or more every time they manage to use it.



Too funny!


----------



## SydneyA

She's about 7 inches so that makes sense. Yay for poop! I just did a water change and found a lot of poo from last night. It made me think of you (lol) so I came to check. Have you noticed coconut getting annoyed by prime? Buttercup HATES it.


----------



## themamaj

No I haven't used Prime in his tank. I use a water conditioner by Aqua-Life. I usually only use Prime in tanks if water parameters are high or if I need to delay a water change. I use Stability a lot especially with big water change. He hasn't been bothered by anything chemical wise. Have seen several axolotl owners mention that they don't like Prime.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, Coconut is gettting so big! I love his tank. It looks really nice.

Actually I like all your tanks. I can't decorate well for the life of me!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks your so sweet.


----------



## themamaj

Worked all evening on cleaning dining room/teaching and or craft room. Finally got all supplies back in labeled containers. Took forever but now can actually find stuff again. Saw forecast for rain next week so put together some lessons and activities for grandson in case stuck inside. Poor fish. Haven't hardly seen them today. Hopefully tomorrow some fish time


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, you asked me about beach themed activities for grandson. One I remember doing for 1st grade that son loved-LOVED- was getting a shallow pan or like plastic storage container and filling it with.... Ummm.... What did I use? I may have used actual sand, but flour or something like that would work. Son had to use spoons, tweezers, pliers, clothespin, ect to reach items down in the sand like beans, grains of rice... A straw and cup of juice, slotted spoon and floating objects.... Ugh, I am bad at explaining. This is better, and she used the same curriculum I did. Simulated Bird Beak Experiment - To the Moon and Back

Siiiiince you like birds and all....  

It goes together fast. There are so many types of beaks at the beach! Little sandpipers, seagulls, pelicans... I bet grandson will be noticing their beaks if you do this first.


----------



## Sadist

That's a good spin on our old texture play! Though our beans and rice area ll mixed together now, I could add some sand and have her dig things out with her doctor kit tweezers and pliers. I know this was for MammaJ, but I'm using it, too!


----------



## SydneyA

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, Coconut is gettting so big! I love his tank. It looks really nice.
> 
> Actually I like all your tanks. I can't decorate well for the life of me!


I think I will use something other than prime from now on. She seems agitated when it's freshly in the water change water or on a couple occasions when she was smaller and I could not do a water change.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here's another beach idea.. When I was a kid my mom would always surprise me and say "we're going to the beach today!" Let the little one help . It involved taking vanilla wafers and crushing them up into a fine powder for sand. We then took vanilla pudding and adding blue food coloring to it for the ocean. You lay down your layer of "sand" and then put some "ocean" on top leaving a small area of beach space. Then you take life savers put teddy grams in them like inner tubes and gummy sharks in the ocean lol. Get creative with it, fruit rollups and sour candies for beach towels, etc. sort of like this but make it way bigger and better!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Birds!!! Oh fabulous. Had my mind on fish and totally forgot one of fave activities is looking for different types birds through Forrest preserve. Definitely will use that!!! Another neat thing saw on pinter estate was making a sensory bin with rocks, sand and small plastic aquatic animals to simulate a tide pool. Talk about which type of animals have to adapt to low and high tides. Sadist you would like that too as fun hands on play.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> That's a good spin on our old texture play! Though our beans and rice area ll mixed together now, I could add some sand and have her dig things out with her doctor kit tweezers and pliers. I know this was for MammaJ, but I'm using it, too!


Ah yeah! If your daughter is like mine, she likes sorting things too. Rice in one bowl, beans in another. Daughter likes sorting my tri colored pasta into bowls "for me" before I boil it. Has done that ever since she was 1 year old. LOL. Son would never, pssssh, sort things? No.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Autumncrossing said:


> Here's another beach idea.. When I was a kid my mom would always surprise me and say "we're going to the beach today!" Let the little one help . It involved taking vanilla wafers and crushing them up into a fine powder for sand. We then took vanilla pudding and adding blue food coloring to it for the ocean. You lay down your layer of "sand" and then put some "ocean" on top leaving a small area of beach space. Then you take life savers put teddy grams in them like inner tubes and gummy sharks in the ocean lol. Get creative with it, fruit rollups and sour candies for beach towels, etc. sort of like this but make it way bigger and better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehehehehe! Precious.


----------



## themamaj

Oh how cute and fun snack! That would. Even huge hit.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am going to go get that Tetracycline in an hour. Any tips? How long did you leave your guy in it? Zadok's eye is not cloudy but it is STILL PUFFY. *screams* I can't stand it any longer. He looks miserable. I wonder if he has a headache and if it keeps him from sleeping. He looks exhausted. I don't know if he did it by injuring his eye physically or what. Talk to me, lil'buddy. There is no redness like an infection. I am pretty upset and just want him better.


----------



## themamaj

Directions on box but sort of confusing. I mix half a package in 5 gallons with dechlorinator. I believe powder in package is 1/2 tsp so give 1/4 tsp powder to 5 gallons. Might double check powder amt but think that is right. Pour that mixture to quarantine. Can use salt in conjuction with it. I basically soak my guys in that 2 days then do 100% change and redose. Think they have to have 4 doses. Package says add first dose then second dose after 24hrs then change 25% after another 24 hrs then repeat up to 4 doses. Since I have mine in 1.5 quarantine I tweaked the directionsame bit. I has worked so guess ok to do that way. Hope he feels better. Have been working with Titus today. Not sure he will make it through the day. Floating a day very labored breathing. I lost Sam this am. I noticed he had been declining. Gone within 24 hrs. He had been a Walmart compromised fish but had done so well. I think it was just his time. Needless to say not a good day


----------



## Sadist

Mine would rather mix everything chaotically than sort them. She loves making smoothies, so we might have to try the sandy beach thing!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh.... I am so sorry about Sam and Titus (favorite of mine).  Poor dears. They aren't alloted much time on this Earth. 

Thank you for the details on meds. I was wondering if it could be used along with Epsom salt. 

((((mamaj))))


----------



## Sadist

We must have posted together. I'm sorry you're having such a rough day! Hugs. I hope Titus pulls through.


----------



## themamaj

Gave Titus good strong blue bath and increased his salt to 1.5 tsp as fin rot had taken off big again. Have his temp back up as well. Put some big leafy silks for him to lounge on. He seems to be resting easier. Love his heart he has just not been the same since his jump a month or so back. I really want to do another antibiotic round with him but don't want to start it and leave him in it a week. Of course I hate to leave him sick too. Sigh. Maybe he will stabilize with treatment today. 

I know not the best reason to buy a fish. Feeling sad with loosing several fish in short period of timeand too many empty tanks but I know not unexpected as many are similar age and had very hard starts in life. I have tried very hard to give them all the very best of love and care while with me. So in light of all of that and two of my losses being Walmart boys, decided wanted to adopt another Walmart boy so I brought home a beautiful orange/red veil tail who I've named Harbor. After Harbortown Lighthouse at Hilton Head. He had the sweetest disposition and very interactive with me. Lucky that he was a healthy one and now will stay that way. Put him in in 5.5 with all my plants trimmings. I think he thinks he is in betta heaven happily exploring.


----------



## themamaj

*Harbor*

A few pictures of Harbor and his tank.


----------



## themamaj

*Teaching wall*

No one else will appreciate this in my family so had to share big organization project from last night. Probably won't look this way in few weeks lol so have to document while can to show I really do work hard


----------



## themamaj

*Crafter and Ocean activites*

Several hours on Pinterest and making plans. Few fun activities thought some of you might like for kiddos as well. Mason jar aquarium so cute. We all have spare gravel, plant pieces, and throw in a plastic fish for own mini aquarium. Can add food coloring to blue water. Betta Splendid your daughter would love having display aquariums in her betta store  I had to throw in an axolotl craft!! Actually found it on a VBS site. Caption with craft was "Jesus loves us just the way we are" :smile2: How perfect.


----------



## themamaj

*Snowflake*

Snowflake was showing off a minute ago. Caught really pretty one of him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

*hyperventilating* over axolotl craft. That is beyond cute. And oh yes, Daughter would be all about the little aquariums... Well she may protest the size. I trained her a little too well. It can be embarrasing... She loudly complains about the conditions of bettas while in store. Marches right up to the cashier and demands they come remove any dead ones, veeeery loudly. I am more a mutterer, she actually demands action. 

I have created a monster. She would insist on using my half gallon mason jars. 

Harbor is an excellent name for a fish! What a beautiful color he is! And does he have any idea how lucky he is?! I think he has large pretty eyes too. Reminds me of Kirov, maybe not that big, but they look nice. 

I am impressed with your craft supplies. I keep meaning to do that. I have craft stuff in... 4 different places. One day I will have it all together and organized! One day....


Eta, she would love the sea shell snails! Pom poms, pipe cleaners, googly eyes... Not sure I have swirly shells though, I will have to look.


----------



## MissLibby

Harbor is adorable. Beautiful especially for a Walmart fish.


----------



## themamaj

MissLibby said:


> Harbor is adorable. Beautiful especially for a Walmart fish.


Thanks MissLibby!


----------



## themamaj

Lol love a girl that demands action!


----------



## Sadist

One of the teachers in my daughter's school next year has a betta in a clear teacup. I didn't say anything on the tour (especially since he was all feisty and active), but I think my daughter will have something to say if she is placed in that classroom! We'll be first in line to donate a proper tank if we can. It sort of looked like he used to be in a peace lily vase since there was one of those right next to the cup. I was hoping someone had piped up about that. I noticed the teachers don't degrade students who are outspoken there as long as it's that student's turn to speak. <3 that your daughter is outspoken about animal care!


----------



## Betta44

What cute crafts! Thanks for the fun ideas.


BettaSplendid, my younger daughter does the same thing in the pet stores. She will always point to the small bowls, etc. and say very LOUDLY "That bowl is too small". I love kids- they just say it the way it is.


----------



## themamaj

Kills me to see stuff like that. Ran into a teacher at Pet Smart one day buying 2 females for 1 gallon tank no filter no heater. Hmm wonder how long they made it in small space. I tried to make some suggestions and advice but mind set on it. Finally had to just walk away. Ugg


----------



## themamaj

*Clowns and Icons*

Here is my funny of the day. Stopped at McDonalds with grandson to let him play a bit in tunnels. Unbeknownst to me today Ronald McDonald himself along with the two Angry Birds (latest toy) were there to meet and greet. OK he will love that I thought. Came around corner and said "oh look it's Ronald McDonald!" Grandson went into complete hysteria clinging to me. "Nooooo he said!" and would hide his face. I had to sneak past McDonald to get to play area. Hubby was watching grandson so daughter and I went to get McDonald selfie. Was teasing with him saying wanted to get grandson picture but he was scared. He ended up following me back in play area. You know those little echo things you talk in and it magnify sounds? McDonald went up and started hollering grandson name into it trying to show him clowns were fun. Grandson shrieking and clinging to top tree house. I finally coaxed him down after he left. I told McDonald I guess he doesn't like clowns. He said I'm not a clown I'm a corporate icon lol! He snuck a sticker on grandson's back as leaving. I thought poor child nightmares tonight of clown stalking you in tunnel. 😲😭


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Here is my funny of the day. Stopped at McDonalds with grandson to let him play a bit in tunnels. Unbeknownst to me today Ronald McDonald himself along with the two Angry Birds (latest toy) were there to meet and greet. OK he will love that I thought. Came around corner and said "oh look it's Ronald McDonald!" Grandson went into complete hysteria clinging to me. "Nooooo he said!" and would hide his face. I had to sneak past McDonald to get to play area. Hubby was watching grandson so daughter and I went to get McDonald selfie. Was teasing with him saying wanted to get grandson picture but he was scared. He ended up following me back in play area. You know those little echo things you talk in and it magnify sounds? McDonald went up and started hollering grandson name into it trying to show him clowns were fun. Grandson shrieking and clinging to top tree house. I finally coaxed him down after he left. I told McDonald I guess he doesn't like clowns. He said I'm not a clown I'm a corporate icon lol! He snuck a sticker on grandson's back as leaving. I thought poor child nightmares tonight of clown stalking you in tunnel.




Oh my gosh that is hilarious!!!! Although I totally understand him lol most the little kids at the theme parks are scared of people dressed up and stuff! I just got done taking my little nephew to the chic fila play area and he got stuck at the top, I had to climb all the way up there in front of all the other adults and bring him down lol . Kids are too funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Poor little guy! It's funny what they get scared of. Hubby took ours to McDonald's play place today, too. Then, we went hiking again. The up and down was harder, so the kiddo complained less (too busy finding the next step up), so it was a win.


----------



## themamaj

Yes all about activities that burn some energy  Speaking of we finally made it to beach last night along with tropical storm Bonnie. I think we hydroplaned the last bit here. Whew gave me a few more grey hairs. So got mind off it by looking at fish on ebay...not good to have time on hands haha. Found one that wowed me so put a bid in. We'll see tomorrow if win auction. Hubby may hide my phone next trip lol. 

Huge amounts of rain but had a few short breaks in weather today so tried to pack in anything we could. Got about an hour on beach. Dark clouds and cold but didn't slow grandson down. He got a little time in pool too before next downpour. Got another short break again tonight so took a short hike in forest preserve...my favorite! Everything I looked at reminded me of dream aquarium. Oh to have plants so big, green and lucious! Hope to go back tomorrow if get rain breaks again. Hopefully by Tuesday will see the sun. Sure hoping 🏖


----------



## Autumncrossing

themamaj said:


> Yes all about activities that burn some energy  Speaking of we finally made it to beach last night along with tropical storm Bonnie. I think we hydroplaned the last bit here. Whew gave me a few more grey hairs. So got mind off it by looking at fish on ebay...not good to have time on hands haha. Found one that wowed me so put a bid in. We'll see tomorrow if win auction. Hubby may hide my phone next trip lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge amounts of rain but had a few short breaks in weather today so tried to pack in anything we could. Got about an hour on beach. Dark clouds and cold but didn't slow grandson down. He got a little time in pool too before next downpour. Got another short break again tonight so took a short hike in forest preserve...my favorite! Everything I looked at reminded me of dream aquarium. Oh to have plants so big, green and lucious! Hope to go back tomorrow if get rain breaks again. Hopefully by Tuesday will see the sun. Sure hoping




Ha I was doing the same thing lol! Where's a picture of the lucky fish you're bidding on? You know we all want to see!!!  Sounds like you're having a wonderful weekend!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Have a bunch of pictures to upload but keep getting dumb error file not actual file? Anyone had that issue?


----------



## Sadist

I haven't had that issue. The only thing I can think of is if it's too big or the wrong file type (like .jpg at the end is good, not sure what's bad).


----------



## themamaj

Crazy thing is haven't changed anything. Files always saved the same.


----------



## Sadist

Silly errors.


----------



## themamaj

Uploaded pix to computer so hopefully can try upload from there instead of phone. Had side splitting funny happen last night but you need the pictures to go with it to appreciate humor! 

Hope everyone has great day. Won my auction! Multi halfmoon coming on the 6th


----------



## Sadist

How exciting!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oooooop fishy mail.

Some day....some day I will order a halfmoon EE....sigh.


Enjoy the beach! The trails sound lovely. I really like boardwalks through the woods, it is one of my favorite things and just makes me giddy-happy. LOL. I like trails too, but board walks are just so fun. It must go back to happy childhood memories.


----------



## themamaj

Adventure of day: paid for auction fish today about noon. Really like seller as lovely fish and great shipping. Marlie came from shipper. Anyway got an email about 2pm that fish was shipped TODAY mg: Shipping date on ebay was 6th. Seller was very efficient and fish had not only been shipped but processed in FedEx site. Hyperventilating I contacted seller who confirmed shipped. At this point fish is coming. Have managed to sweet talk my dad in driving over and meeting FedEx Thurs and transfer fish to bare bottom tank. The other problem not only receiving and transfer fish but someone to have a key to my house to get to fish supplies. Thankfully Dad does. He is going to call me when fish arrives. Have already talked through acclimating but obviously he has never handled a shipped fish. Hopefully all will go well but stressed is understatement! My fault for not confirming ship date on memo. Seller has been really nice and has emailed me several times trying to help. I'll let you know how it goes .


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! When will you be home? I would tell Dad to keep lights low when he opens the box too. To go from total darkness to bright light would be stressful. Is the tank set up already? At least it is not winter! Can't wait to see this mystery fishie friend! Your dad is awesome.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that's almost unheard of to be so prompt! I hope everything goes okay while you're gone!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh! When will you be home? I would tell Dad to keep lights low when he opens the box too. To go from total darkness to bright light would be stressful. Is the tank set up already? At least it is not winter! Can't wait to see this mystery fishie friend! Your dad is awesome.


Be back late Sat night. No tank set up no nothing. Planned to get everything ready Sunday night for delivery Monday. Have several open tanks but they need to be cleaned as well. Will have to do something special for Dad for going to all the trouble for me. 

Here is a picture of the boy that caused all that trouble


----------



## MissLibby

themamaj said:


> Be back late Sat night. No tank set up no nothing. Planned to get everything ready Sunday night for delivery Monday. Have several open tanks but they need to be cleaned as well. Will have to do something special for Dad for going to all the trouble for me.
> 
> Here is a picture of the boy that caused all that trouble


He's so pretty! Love the coloring. :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

MissLibby said:


> He's so pretty! Love the coloring. :grin2:


Thank you. He was listed as a multi but looks like has some copper in him. Anxious to see what his colors really look like in person.


----------



## themamaj

Here are some of the nature pictures I have been taking thought you all might enjoy seeing. The first is of this cute little tree frog that greeted us at the front door when first arrived. We have had lots of adventures with this guy!! You will see him again in upcoming post. The first plant you see is called lizard tail because of the curvature of the plant. One of my favorites.


----------



## Betta44

Hi Mama J. My family and I just booked a vacation to Pigeon Forge, TN. I see that you live there. I have an 11 and 6 year old daughter. Any recommendations of what we should see in that area? I've never been to TN and I'm excited to be visiting. Just an FYI that I am a US History teacher so I love historical sites. I also want to see as much of the natural beauty in that area as possible. I'd recommend any suggestions you'd have.


Thanks!


----------



## Betta44

I see that you live in TN, not necessarily Pigeon Forge. LOL


----------



## Betta44

I'd love any suggestions you have. Geesh, my brain is mush now that school is almost over!


----------



## Betta44

Beautiful pics, btw.


Update on Cimmaron: We got home from our short (48 hrs) camping trip and all but his head are now clear. I can actually see his little arteries and organs. He reminds me of an X Ray fish. It freaked me out, so I called a reputable fish store (they only sell fish) and discussed the situation with someone there. They are unsure about the cause since all other factors seem fine. Water perimeters are good, he's still active and curious and eating well. I took a few pics to take in with me tonight when I go to pick up something like Betta Revive to put in his water (what the guy at the store recommended). I've never seen anything like this- his head is still a beautiful rusty orange but the rest of him has completely lost pigment and he's now clearish. 
If I knew how to post pics on this forum, I'd do that . Maybe my husband can help me figure things out when we have a minute. I am beyond technically challenged. We've been busy playing catch up since we got back from camping- I swear I spend more time prepping and catching up from vacations than I actually do on vacation. Not that that stops me because I LOVE to travel.
Anyway, if anyone has any ideas on what might be going on with Cimarron, please let me know. I am slightly lowering his water temp to about 78 degrees. I did a tank clean out last night and he ate a good portion of brine shrimp.


----------



## themamaj

Hmm very puzzling. Can you post pictures?


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> Be back late Sat night. No tank set up no nothing. Planned to get everything ready Sunday night for delivery Monday. Have several open tanks but they need to be cleaned as well. Will have to do something special for Dad for going to all the trouble for me.
> 
> Here is a picture of the boy that caused all that trouble


Well, who could resist that!?



themamaj said:


> Here are some of the nature pictures I have been taking thought you all might enjoy seeing. The first is of this cute little tree frog that greeted us at the front door when first arrived. We have had lots of adventures with this guy!! You will see him again in upcoming post. The first plant you see is called lizard tail because of the curvature of the plant. One of my favorites.


Love the pictures! I'm glad they're finally working for you. The flowers are beautiful, and I love the little frog!



Betta44 said:


> Beautiful pics, btw.
> 
> 
> Update on Cimmaron: We got home from our short (48 hrs) camping trip and all but his head are now clear. I can actually see his little arteries and organs. He reminds me of an X Ray fish. It freaked me out, so I called a reputable fish store (they only sell fish) and discussed the situation with someone there. They are unsure about the cause since all other factors seem fine. Water perimeters are good, he's still active and curious and eating well. I took a few pics to take in with me tonight when I go to pick up something like Betta Revive to put in his water (what the guy at the store recommended). I've never seen anything like this- his head is still a beautiful rusty orange but the rest of him has completely lost pigment and he's now clearish.
> If I knew how to post pics on this forum, I'd do that . Maybe my husband can help me figure things out when we have a minute. I am beyond technically challenged. We've been busy playing catch up since we got back from camping- I swear I spend more time prepping and catching up from vacations than I actually do on vacation. Not that that stops me because I LOVE to travel.
> Anyway, if anyone has any ideas on what might be going on with Cimarron, please let me know. I am slightly lowering his water temp to about 78 degrees. I did a tank clean out last night and he ate a good portion of brine shrimp.


Since he went cellophane and not just faded with stress stripes, I'd guess he's got marble genes. I've seen piebald (no pigment on head and otherwise super color) but not the other way around!


----------



## themamaj

I am from Knoxville so lovery to go up as well! Favorite restaurant is Applebarn between Sevierville and PF. They have good country cooking. Homemad apple fritters, Apple juiliup, great vegetable soup. Apple butter oooh!!! Another great restaurant is Old Mill in PF has old water wheel on building and next to Patriots park. Dollywood and Splash country favorites. For history you would live driving Cades Cove loop. Lots of nature a.d buildings and churches from prob 1800. I Gatlinburg Ripley Aquarium is fabulous. Gatlinburg national park has great hiking. Aunt Mahalia fudge is sooo good. Lots fun things to do. Have great time!


----------



## Betta44

Thanks Mama J for all the great suggestions- I'll be sure to check at least some of those out (depending on time!). We do have plans to visit Dollywood. I've been a fan of Dolly all my life, so Dollywood has been on my bucket list for quite some time. I'm sure we'd love the aquarium as well- and the hiking. Thanks!


----------



## Betta44

I'll see if I can figure out how to post pics. Also, I'll let you know what the fish store says when I go there tonight. Thanks for the input.


----------



## themamaj

*Gators!*

Nope it is not a stick. This little fellow (at least an 8ft ) really likes to sunbathe two doors down from us. Have seen him swimming up and down the lagoon as well. Glad he hasn't decided to visit my porch. I like viewing from a distance  

My artsy tree picture. Love the lines on pine trees. I was walking back to the condo and thought what a pretty site.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, I love his spots! On body and fins. Wow. Hope his journey is going smoothly and his acclimation too.


----------



## MissLibby

Wow!!! That's a big alligator.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hang on there's alligators in Tennessee? Or are you on vacation? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta44

Update: I went to the fish store after work and showed them a few pics and they said my guy has fin rot- which amazed me because I change his water and clean his tank every week. So, they gave me several packets of an API product (I believe it's an antibiotic but they didn't sell me the whole package since they thought I just needed 4 doses). First does when in tonight, along with an IAL. I hadn't gotten those before, but Cimarron seems to love resting on it. I think I'll go back soon and get 3 more, for the other bettas.
Anyway, I feel terrible I didn't catch on sooner but his fins are clear and it's hard to see if there's any white on them. But, they are looking a bit ragged and I should have figured this out sooner.
Now I am paranoid about the other fish, although all are in their own tanks. But, my other half moon's fins are now looking potentially a bit ragged. Sometimes it's hard to for me to tell the difference between normal edges on fins and abnormal raggedness- I could tell when my other half moon's fins got injured because there was a dramatic difference in his fins.
Anyway, treatment is now underway and I hope to see an improvement in both fins and color. I really home Cimarron's beautiful color will come back. I'll keep you posted. And, I'll try to post some pics soon.
Also, the fish store folks were stumped by the clear coloration- they hadn't seen that before.

On another note: I enjoyed the pic of the alligator. Hope you are enjoying your vacation.


----------



## Tealight03

Sorry to jump in, but it may be biting instead of rot. Rot is usually characterized by black edging and deterioration of fins. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Tealight03

Oh and hi mamaj! Catching up on your journal. The new guy is gorgeous! Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Hang on there's alligators in Tennessee? Or are you on vacation? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hilton Head


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight! Beach is very fun. If I can get fish fiasco settled today i will breath much easier. At least got a hold of human at FedEx. Driver supposed to call me with eta. Dad may have to get big batch of his fave cookies for this!


----------



## Betta44

Tealight03 said:


> Sorry to jump in, but it may be biting instead of rot. Rot is usually characterized by black edging and deterioration of fins. Can you post a pic?


 Thanks for jumping in- I always appreciate advice and input. I'll try to post pics soon.
I did show the folks at the fish store the pics of Cimmarron and their best guess was fin rot for him. His fins have deteriorated and I'm not sure why. I tested his H2O again last night and nitrites and nitrates are at 0. The ammonia was between .50-1.00 ppm.
I have a sponge filter over the intake and I have baffled his tank as well and all his plants have passed the panty hose test- but I did take out a plant that, while I am 99% sure it's safe, was one that might have caused a small tear, or something. The folks at the fish store speculated that a small tear and the increase of water temp (when I got the new heater) may have led to an infection.
They are at a loss to explain the color loss.
I'd also like input on Masai, my other half- moon. There is no black edges on his fins but his tail fin looks shorter to me than it used to be. The other fins look good to me. He's in a 10 gallon, by himself. His water tested 0 for nitrates and nitrites and .50 for ammonia.
I switch both fishes décor around every week when I do a tank cleaning and once a month I change some décor out and move others in (like I replace a cave with a 'log'), so why anyone would be biting their tail is beyond me.
Neither have tank-mates, so the fins are not being nipped.
Anyway, once I can figure out how to post some pics I will and I'd appreciate the input.
Sorry for the long post on your journal, MamaJ- but I know you also have a lot of experience and would appreciate your input as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Betta44

Good luck with the fish fiasco- hope all settles down soon and satisfactorily.


----------



## themamaj

So much for my productive conversation with FedEx. No call from driver, but just got noticed fish was delivered at 12:22. My dad is 45 min away (hence why needed an eta from driver!!!!!) so just called him and he is headed over. Just have envisions of fish sweltering in the sun on front porch. Deep breath.


----------



## themamaj

Some really pretty flowers and plants today.


----------



## themamaj

*Harbortown Lighthouse*

Some pictures of the lighthouse my fish Harbor is named after. Daughter caught some pretty sunset pictures and saw a couple of dolphins swimming. Here is our craft attempt at making lighthouses


----------



## Sadist

Awesome pictures! Fingers crossed for your fish. I also have bad experience with deliveries!

About the biting vs finrot -- some fish get nervous and bite from too much light, too. The ammonia readings seem a bit high to me, too. I think the infection has less to do with heated water and more with ammonia if it is infected. Biting can lead to finrot, too, like any cut or scrap on a person can get infected. It usually doesn't, but something it happens.


----------



## themamaj

The eagle has landed!! Alive and well. Few fin bites but in tank with heater and IAL. Big shout out to wonderfully Dad who came to rescue

:yourock::thankyou:


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Awesome pictures! Fingers crossed for your fish. I also have bad experience with deliveries!
> 
> About the biting vs finrot -- some fish get nervous and bite from too much light, too. The ammonia readings seem a bit high to me, too. I think the infection has less to do with heated water and more with ammonia if it is infected. Biting can lead to finrot, too, like any cut or scrap on a person can get infected. It usually doesn't, but something it happens.


I agree. Personally had many more issues with biting than rot. As long as keep water good and clean much less chance at rot. If you dont have plants in tank dosing 1 tsp aquarium salt/gallon helps with healing. Indian Almond Leaves also great help. If do see amonia rising do a partial water change and that will get things back in check


----------



## themamaj

Ok on semi humorous note. My plushie of Chance arrived in Knoxville yesterday for delivery today. Got a note earlier that it is now in VA. That is Postal Service at best again. Oh well at least not alive!


----------



## Sadist

HAha! I've seen that sort of thing, too! From Florida, the truck had to bypass Chattanooga and go up to Knoxville first.


----------



## themamaj

*Lawton Stables*

Stables are always a fun part of trip. Grandson loves the pony rides and they have a lot of fun animals in petting zoo. To my great surprise they had alpacas!!! Not sure my family understood my excitement for them but so soft like big balls of fluff. I loved the white one. He was so funny turning his head back and forth for me to take pictures of all his cuteness. The brown one showed me his teeth. The funniest thing to see. Of course traditional animals like chickens, goats and a cow. They also have a resident deer there. Have seen it for years. He was nestled down napping in the grass today. They were giving out carrots to feed Harley the Clydesdale. Have never fed a horse a carrot! Very fun.


----------



## themamaj

A few more nature shots. Just love photographing these beautiful flowers and plants. Trees have Spanish moss on them and have the most incredible artistic lines.


----------



## Sadist

I love all the nature shots! Keep posting them, please!


----------



## Betta44

Beautiful pics! Love the lighthouse craft😊


----------



## themamaj

Nothing gets me more excited at the beach than seeing Blue Herons and different variety of Ibis birds in natural habitats. Gorgeous heron stopped by lagoon this am. I run out like crazy woman in pjs to take pictures. haha. The sun hitting the black water is so pretty. It really makes a beautiful mirrored effect and the trees overhanging it just frames the picture. I saw a little slider turtle swim by. I could just sit for hours and watch. Not that any sitting is happening with a 5 year old here but I appreciate every moment of capturing and appreciate God's beautiful creations.


----------



## themamaj

My friend that is pet sitting for me sent me a picture of new boy. Said he is doing well and ate well this am. Anxious to see him in person!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Son saw one of those herons fly over him and he freaked out. Thought it was a Teradactyl, goina eat all our chickens for sure. The feet and legs trailing behind it as it flew looked like the tail to him. Soo funny. Sometimes he seems so grown up and then he reminds me of his innocence. Love. 

I am loving your pictures! Spanish moss in an oak tree is another favorite of mine too! It maked me feel so happy inside. It grows here and there locally, if you know where to look.


----------



## themamaj

My friend that is dog sitting for me sent me this picture of Raya playing with new friend. Something about a doberman and piodle playing. Bahaha.


----------



## themamaj

*Franic for Frogs*

Do you remember the cute little green tree frog that met us at the door the first night? Well a few days into trip we got a big surprise at bedtime! Grandson and I were doing nightly routine. I was getting toothpaste on toothbrush while he went potty one last time before bed. He had just finished and said "uh Grandma.." and kept pointing to the back of the potty. Well those of you with boys in the house understand that well. Back of the potty sometimes becomes a target zone for lack of aim...ok well husbands too . So I think oh he has missed. At his insistence I went over to take a look. Well much to my surprise that was not what he was pointing at. That little green tree frog emerged from under the rim. I guess the increase in "water flow" had woke him from his new found "peaceful body of water". LOL. After the initial shock we both died laughing calling my daughter and husband in to see this amazing site. I was trying to figure out how in the world he got in there. Well when we were carrying towels and beach stuff in earlier in the day someone had left the door open. I just happened to walk by and close it. I guess Mr Frog had just hopped right in this nice cool place to get a break from the heat. He was apparently really good at finding a body of water as well!!! Ok now that we (and probably all the neighbors at this point) know that there is a frog in the toilet, the problem of how do we get him out?! At this point we are face timing my son to tell him what his little boy had found! He was also dying laughing. Husband and I ran through the apt looking for fish net and paper plate. We had to somehow prod the frog to jump toward the net. Well the plate did just that but hubby didn't hold the edge of net closed so out froggy jumped on the floor as my daughter was screaming and grandson hysterical laughing. I was also laughing so hard! Hubby was chasing this poor frog through the bathroom swatting at it like a fly trying to catch it. Success! Froggy got transported back outside and have to say we haven't seen him since. No doubt traumatized by whole ordeal. So if you are vacationing in the area..be sure to check the potty for frogs before you go!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## themamaj

*Lake Joe*

Took a hike through Forrest preserve today to Lake Joe. Always get to see some alligators, turtle and gorgeous blue heron.


----------



## themamaj

Last am at condo. Headed home shortly. Since up before everyone got a few moments of quiet on the porch. Water in lagoon is still this am. A light breeze along with warm morning sun makes it so peaceful. Nothing but sounds of woodpeckers, other birds and tree frogs singing. Perfect serenade for am coffee. I love looking at the mirrored reflection of the trees on the water. I see two great blue heron perching in tree. A red dragon fly zips by. These are moments to treasure.


----------



## themamaj

*Wildflower Garden*

One of my favorite places to see near Lake Joe is the Wildflower Garden.


----------



## MissLibby

themamaj said:


> Do you remember the cute little green tree frog that met us at the door the first night? Well a few days into trip we got a big surprise at bedtime! Grandson and I were doing nightly routine. I was getting toothpaste on toothbrush while he went potty one last time before bed. He had just finished and said "uh Grandma.." and kept pointing to the back of the potty. Well those of you with boys in the house understand that well. Back of the potty sometimes becomes a target zone for lack of aim...ok well husbands too . So I think oh he has missed. At his insistence I went over to take a look. Well much to my surprise that was not what he was pointing at. That little green tree frog emerged from under the rim. I guess the increase in "water flow" had woke him from his new found "peaceful body of water". LOL. After the initial shock we both died laughing calling my daughter and husband in to see this amazing site. I was trying to figure out how in the world he got in there. Well when we were carrying towels and beach stuff in earlier in the day someone had left the door open. I just happened to walk by and close it. I guess Mr Frog had just hopped right in this nice cool place to get a break from the heat. He was apparently really good at finding a body of water as well!!! Ok now that we (and probably all the neighbors at this point) know that there is a frog in the toilet, the problem of how do we get him out?! At this point we are face timing my son to tell him what his little boy had found! He was also dying laughing. Husband and I ran through the apt looking for fish net and paper plate. We had to somehow prod the frog to jump toward the net. Well the plate did just that but hubby didn't hold the edge of net closed so out froggy jumped on the floor as my daughter was screaming and grandson hysterical laughing. I was also laughing so hard! Hubby was chasing this poor frog through the bathroom swatting at it like a fly trying to catch it. Success! Froggy got transported back outside and have to say we haven't seen him since. No doubt traumatized by whole ordeal. So if you are vacationing in the area..be sure to check the potty for frogs before you go!!!!! :rofl:


Oh my goodness XD lol this is hilarious. I literally started laughing. Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## themamaj

Something we will never forget! Who would think to look before you go??? Haha


----------



## themamaj

*Indian Shell Ring*

Nestled not far from Lake Joe is the historic Indian Shell Ring. Indians had built a perfect circle around this piece of land several feet tall of oyster shells. You could not see the actual ring of shells but just the lay of the land where the mounds make a perfect circle. However, in our visit yesterday, we happened upon a group of archeologists doing several digs on the site. It was really quite fascinating as I have never seen a dig sight. One of volunteers there gave us a tour of the sites and explained what they were looking at. They had dug down a few feet below the shell ring itself. You could see the stacks of oyster shells layered over the red clay mud. One thing they found that was significant was post holes. They also had recovered pieces of ancient pottery and bone fragments from a deer. My grandson got to hold a deer femur bone they found. He didn't understand the importance of what he was holding but we were so excited to get to share in their work. They were bringing in a land survey equipment that could do a scan and using technology could give them a picture of what else might be on the site. Truly amazing!


----------



## themamaj

A few more pictures around the lake. The wooden benches were part of an outside church. Each bench had a Bible verse etched on it.


----------



## Tealight03

Love all the pics. Looks like a great trip. Random question: how do you upload pics on here?


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Love all the pics. Looks like a great trip. Random question: how do you upload pics on here?


Go Advanced button. Then go to paperclip icon. It will take you to a window to upload attachment from your computer or mobile phone. Then you can close window and preview post before share. If i am uploading from phone i usually have to crop and resave image so it will be upright. No issues on computer.


----------



## themamaj

*Greenwood Forrest Preserve*

So many gorgeous plants, bog and swamp areas and interesting wildlife to see in forest preserve. My gymnast daughter has own point of view lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Potty Frogs! HAHAHAHAAHA! He thought he had found the fanciest vacation porcelain pond. Wait till he tells his friends! Now I am surprised your hubby weilded the net, with all your frog experience. Made a good story though. Long live Potty Frog!


----------



## Tealight03

Wait, where's the advance button? Lol. When I click on the arrow it only gives me reply.


----------



## themamaj

Palms, Turtles and Duckweed oh my!


----------



## Sadist

What an awesome trip, and awesome pictures! Gotta love the froggy adventure!


----------



## Sadist

Here's the screen if you hit "go advanced" under the quick reply window.

edit the picture was too big, fixed~!


----------



## themamaj

Last few pictures of week.


----------



## themamaj

Beautiful blues


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks all. I finally figured out the site wasn't displaying correctly on my phone. When I hit full version I finally have all the stuff. Like attachments. Success!


----------



## BettaSplendid

The nature pictures and Grandson pictures are super! Is this his first trip to the beach? I am amazed at all the flowers and aquatic plants, such variety!


----------



## Betta44

Your frog story cracked me up. Glad you got him out safely!
What will you name your new fish? Looking forward to more pics of him- he looks really handsome.
Sounds like you had a good vacation- glad to hear that. 
Have enjoyed all the lovely pics!


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> I agree. Personally had many more issues with biting than rot. As long as keep water good and clean much less chance at rot. If you dont have plants in tank dosing 1 tsp aquarium salt/gallon helps with healing. Indian Almond Leaves also great help. If do see amonia rising do a partial water change and that will get things back in check


Thanks. Gave him his 4th dose today and did a 25% water change. I would have preferred to do the water change sooner, given the ammonia reading, but had to wait until 48 hrs and 2 doses of the antibiotic before I could do the water change. But, I can do another 25% tomorrow. I do have AS and thought I would put some in there after I was done treating with the antibiotic. IAL has been in all week. He seems happy and active but I think he's losing more color on his head.
I appreciate everyone's advice and input- much appreciated!


----------



## themamaj

Betta44 glad to hear more active. Sounds like doing great job. Still wonder if he has that marble gene.

Thanks on pictures. 2nd time grandson has gone with us. Older now so more fun but gma is a bit tired  All worth it!!!! Had great fun. 

Just got home to see new boy. Looked a bit stressed hiding by heater but probably because bare tank. Did water change and added aquarium salt and IAL. Have several plants so now seems to be settling in. Hope he will cont to do well. Try to get some pictures later of him. Dad said I should name him Early lol.


----------



## Sadist

Ha! Funny guy.

Oh, a dtpk with lipstick! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1465124402 I think it's a boy, though. It's hard for me to tell on pk's.

Oh, an all white female double tail! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1465134602 I remember you like white ones.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Ha! Funny guy.
> 
> Oh, a dtpk with lipstick! AquaBid.com - Double Tail Betta Auctions - Sun Jun 5 10:06:49 2016- Closed Auction I think it's a boy, though. It's hard for me to tell on pk's.
> 
> Oh, an all white female double tail! AquaBid.com - Double Tail Betta Auctions - Sun Jun 5 10:06:49 2016 I remember you like white ones.



:surprise:

Gah! Why did I click on your temptatious links. 


I looked at this "lavender fullmoon". He looks exactly like Psalm, before Psalm's marbling began that is. Psalm was labelled "butterfly male" but I guessed he was a delta.... What is a fullmoon, anyways? A halfmoon with a full delta type dorsal? This fish is like Psalm's twin, color and shape. 

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1465614122 - Lavender Fullmoon Male - Ends: Fri Jun 10 2016 - 10:02:02 PM CDT

Now I must quit looking at aquabid! :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

Plakat with lipstick is hysterical. Love markings! Oh drool over white platinum. Did you see they have a doubletail pair as well? Lavender full moon sooooo pretty. So many beauties!!!!


----------



## themamaj

You will never believe what met us at the door when we got home last night! How funny. 🐸


----------



## themamaj

Couple of pix of new boy. Almost looks like a chocolate with coper scales. Does have some burgundy hues in fins. Labeled multi. Any name ideas?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Word has gotten out among the frog community that you're handing out worms now. They know. They will find you. 



New fishie needs a space name. Eclipse or something like that... He is gorgeous. Andromeda... Andy for short. If you went with a space name, the possibilities are endless. Planet names, constellation names, astronauts, missions, star names... He is so dark and mysterious.


----------



## Betta44

Frogs are definitely in your destiny!

New fish is gorgeous...maybe Onyx for a name? Keep us posted.

Quick ?....I've seen the abbreviation ES used on several threads on this forum- does that stand for Epsom Salt?


----------



## themamaj

Yes on epson salt. Hadnt thought of space names. At the moment Chewbacca aka Chewy might be appropriate for his fin nips. Rrr they know that makes me crazy and then i buy big tanks. Im outsmarted lol

Too funny on frogs. Actually had read up on some different frog types going to beach. With them all coming to my door i may just need to set up a habitat


----------



## Betta44

Thanks for answering my ?.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Betta44 said:


> Thanks for answering my ?.




She answered it. Read what she wrote it says yes on the Epson salt. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

BettaSplendid said:


> :surprise:
> 
> Gah! Why did I click on your temptatious links.
> 
> 
> I looked at this "lavender fullmoon". He looks exactly like Psalm, before Psalm's marbling began that is. Psalm was labelled "butterfly male" but I guessed he was a delta.... What is a fullmoon, anyways? A halfmoon with a full delta type dorsal? This fish is like Psalm's twin, color and shape.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1465614122 - Lavender Fullmoon Male - Ends: Fri Jun 10 2016 - 10:02:02 PM CDT
> 
> Now I must quit looking at aquabid! :grin2:


I guess it's a halfmoon double tail or with double tail genes? They get that double tail dorsal going on.


MammaJ, I didn't see the pair. Were they any good? Actually, I did see a pair, but it only pictured the male. I thought the lipstick one was pretty cute, too, especially the face-on picture.


----------



## themamaj

Yes very pretty platinum double tails.


----------



## themamaj

Coconut has grown so much since gone. Big appetite too eating my fingers! So missed my babies this week!


----------



## themamaj

Harbor such a sweet boy! Makes beautiful bubble nests


----------



## themamaj

Got to open my Chance plushie today! Love it! :thankyou:Big shout out to Euro for such a great job! :welldone: Chance made a point to come check it out. He was flaring at it. Cracked me up. He is in major doghouse with me. He chewed his tail off while gone to show me his dislike for his pellet only meals. Rrrr big trouble that boy! Other great homemade pillow was from DangerousAngel. Treasure all my special things!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow! That Chance plushie is impressive! 

Coconut looks great! That is wonderful.


----------



## Betta44

The plushie and pillow look wonderful! Well done to both craftspeople!


----------



## Betta44

Autumncrossing said:


> She answered it. Read what she wrote it says yes on the Epson salt. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, thanks.


----------



## themamaj

So many people on forum with incredible artistic tallent!


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> So many people on forum with incredible artistic tallent!


I agree!:smile2:


----------



## Sadist

I love little Coconut on your hand! Such a cutie, and that big belly full of food  Love the crafts, too. Beautiful Harbor!


----------



## Betta44

Hi. This thread seems pretty active. I hate to put my own issues on MamaJ's thread- but if any of you that check this regularly could please check out and reply to my thread under "Betta diseases and emergencies" about treating a possible case of pop eye, I'd sure appreciate it. I posted it yesterday and only got only 1 reply which didn't have any remedy advice.
Also, a quick update: Cimmarron had his last antibiotic treatment on Sat. Did a tank cleaning yesterday, inc. 25% water change as recommended by the medication. Followed MamaJ's advice and added AS to the tank water (yes, dissolved it first) yesterday- so hoping that will continue to aid his recovery. I'm keeping the IAL in there until it disintegrates. Cimmarron seems to like it.


----------



## Sadist

I don't have any experience with pop eye. All I could do is link the disease and treatment thread, which has salt treatment and medicine type/amount for most common diseases. Good luck!


----------



## Betta44

No worries, thanks. I don't see a link with your reply though.
I've seen conflicting treatment advice on other sites and I tend to trust the advice on this forum the most, which is why I've held off on treatment.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## themamaj

I usually use tetracycline and epson salt to treat popeye. Epson salt helps with swelling. Unscented plain epson salt best 1tsp/gallon. Depends on cause of popeye. Can be pressure in sinus. Can resolve on own. Could also be bacterial hence antibiotic. Sometimes popeye can be stubborn. Betta Splendid boy has been battling with it.


----------



## themamaj

*Daylilies*

Daylilies in bloom. So pretty.


----------



## themamaj

Ampicillin is another good drug for treating popeye. Occasionally popeye that doesn't resolve may be an indicator of a more serious illness. Keep your water as clean as possible, try the epson salt to reduce swelling of the eye and possibly a round of antibiotics if you have availability to them. Hope that helps. Hang in there. I know betta illnesses can be very stressful as we want to do our best for our finned friends. 


Speaking of water changes...off to catch up on mine


----------



## Betta44

themamaj said:


> I usually use tetracycline and epson salt to treat Thank you so much. I have ES at home right now and can pick up that antibiotic at the fish store. I appreciate the help. Good luck with your guy.:grin2:


----------



## themamaj

Slowly making my way through water changes giving everyone a good tank scrubbing. I had pet sitter rotate lights for me so algae not as bad this time. Apparently a lot of my long fin boys did not like eating every other day and chomped fins in protest. Very frustrating but giving some blue baths as needed as go around room. Titus amazingly made it through the week. His fin rot is much worse so I am starting him on Kanaplex today. Pulling out the big guns! That also can be used on popeye by the way. It is good to hit a broad range of bacteria along with fungal infections. Neil has some suspicious light colored spots on him (possible secondary fungal) along with his fin issues. He will get in on the Kanaplex treatment as well. Poor guy. I have really battled fin issues with him due to his biting. No doubt these guys are making up for my time away with extra work lol. I hate some of the issues I had been treating worsened over week but guess unavoidable. We will get everyone back in check and on the mend. IAL, Methylene Blue, Aquarium Salt and antibiotics out in full force today.


----------



## themamaj

*Fish Funnies*

Love cartoon Dad sent me. Even personalized it for Goliath!


----------



## Tealight03

I would love to have fin issues. Darn Macklin got himself stuck under the sponge filter while I was gone. It's so hard to be away. Hope the big guns work for you!


----------



## themamaj

Oh no. Things like that scare me. You never know when something crazy like that can happen.


----------



## themamaj

*Happy Birthday Sterling!*

This special guy celebrated his 1 year homecoming on May 29th. Sterling's full name is Sterling Jeffrey after our good friend Jeff. Jeff and his wife celebrated with Sterling with candle and donut this weekend. The great things we do for our fish :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

*Lover not a Fighter*

Harbor was so funny tonight after water change. Had some mirror time and he cracked me up with those lips!!! 💋He could give Marlie a run for her money. He went fast and furious making a new bubble nest. What a funny boy. Have a video will try to upload to YouTube.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## Sadist

Congratulations on the coming home party! That silly Harbor. Seeing him and my Tequila makes me wonder why I never liked veil tails before.



Betta44 said:


> No worries, thanks. I don't see a link with your reply though.
> I've seen conflicting treatment advice on other sites and I tend to trust the advice on this forum the most, which is why I've held off on treatment.
> Thanks for your reply.


I didn't link it because that thread is right in the disease section in the same area as the form filled out to ask for help on diseases. I assumed you already read it. I'll look for your thread on there and put the link on it. I ran out of limited "me" time and didn't get it done yesterday!


----------



## Betta44

Thanks Sadist. I saw it on my thread and replied. I appreciate your help. Also, thanks MamaJ for the info. about meds. 
Good luck with your treatment plan for your guys. Luckily, they are in good hands.
Harbor is such a pretty fish!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Best of luck with yours as well.


----------



## themamaj

*Happy Birthday Benjamin!*

Look who else is celebrating this week. Benjamin celebrates his 1 year home today! Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Look who else is celebrating this week. Benjamin celebrates his 1 year home today! Happy Birthday Buddy!





That is so so soooo cute. Little party hat. :smile2: He looks like fireworks. 

Love the video. Smoothie goes fast like that for the girls.


----------



## themamaj

Took a break from water changes earlier and decided to go do some window shopping. Yep what I do when need a break...look at more fish lol. I didn't bring any home so you can be proud I only looked and photographed a few. I went in Pet Supply Plus first which in our area is not the best fish store as far as care but they sure have great prices on supplies. I need to stop being the fish police but amazes me things I see all the time that are really crazy. They only had about 6 bettas. Several crown tails, a couple of veil tails, a beautiful halfmoon but had some tail flaws and a lovely blue plakat. The guy swore to me it was female but I never saw an ovaposture and the fish was certainly old enough to have a prominent one. Looked more like a male plakat but vents were narrow so maybe was female. I got tickled because picked up fish to take closer look. The guy said "yes that one is the half moon price. Now.. they are all in the right spots." What ????? You have 6 fish how far out of line could they be? Soooo I went to see the guppies and the other tanks. They had gotten some panda cories in which were really cute. I looked to see the price on them and the tag said Skunk Corydoras on a hand written tag. Apparently there is such a thing and they have a stripe down their back but these were clearly pandas. That was certainly a first though.

Pet Smart was doing water changes when got there. I LOVE to see that!! They had quite a few bettas. I saw the koi pattern female I had seen a month or so back still there. Was surprised her coloring had stayed stable. I recognized a few others but most fish doing pretty well. There was one guy I really contemplated who had been there a long time as well. Pretty clamped fins and vents curled. I could see the toll the cup had taken on him. I still may go back for him later this week after get paid. He is an older fish and hard to think of him just sitting there deteriorating when I could do something about it. 

Petco was the next stop. They actually had several butterflies in today. One of them had a very nice color spread but he was not the least bit interactive with me so I passed him up. They had another turquoise butterfly double tail that was nice and a beautiful cobalt blue I loved but the blue was already marbling in on most of body. He would no doubt become solid blue over time but really was pretty now. They had the cutest little baby boy blue and red. He just wiggled all over when you gave him attention. I made my way over to the geckos. One of the ladies there got to talking with me and she let me hold one of the leopard geckos. Sooo cute! He felt very fragile to me or maybe just nervous he would jump but fell in love! Probably not good. My hubby would probably kill me if came home with one but really liked them! I spent a long time talking to clerk about habitat and things for start up. Now how could I justify a gecko??? Maybe if I saved him on his car insurance he would agree haha. For now I will continue to ponder it. Maybe I need to just apply for job there so I can enjoy all the animals!

Last stop was Aquarium store. They had a whole wall of female blue crown tails on VIP special. I wondered if one of the employees had been breeding again. So many that looked to be of same spawn and age. I hope they are able to find them all homes. Females are so sweet and a joy to keep. My big purchase today was another heater for Bryant. I had dad pull his heater for new boy because he couldn't find one in fish room so needed to replace his. Overall a good day. Fun to look and now back to water changes  Hope you all have had a good day as well.


----------



## themamaj

*Girly beards*

Popsicle showing off her little beard.


----------



## themamaj

Joseph, Patches and Eli


----------



## Sadist

Popsicle is such a cutie! Love your boys, too, especially that cello beard!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I enjoyed that..."visiting" your local fish shops through your post. It is overwhelming how many bettas are waiting for homes in one town, multiplied by all the towns in America...so many. 

Popsicle is adorable! I LOVE spots on fins. I never see spotted fins when I am in the market for a betta.


----------



## themamaj

*Water lettuce*

Got my water lettuce today from Kittenfish. Love how it looks in the tank! Made a pretty topper mixed with salvinia and duckweed. Flare enjoying new spots to explore. Had enough to add to several tanks along with some very nice Brazilian pennywort. Thanks Kittenfish!!


----------



## themamaj

Have a little garden we planted in backyard again this year. The first green pepper of the year growing. It was so cute took picture lol. Hope other veggies will do well and the neighborhood bunny stays out!


----------



## Sadist

Your water and dirt gardens are gorgeous!



BettaSplendid said:


> I enjoyed that..."visiting" your local fish shops through your post. It is overwhelming how many bettas are waiting for homes in one town, multiplied by all the towns in America...so many.
> 
> Popsicle is adorable! I LOVE spots on fins. I never see spotted fins when I am in the market for a betta.



Me, too! Sky had them as a baby, but they're hard to see now. It was what tipped her into irresistible. Baby crowntail with speckles? Yes, please!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Your water and dirt gardens are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too! Sky had them as a baby, but they're hard to see now. It was what tipped her into irresistible. Baby crowntail with speckles? Yes, please!


Yes that would do it for me too! Baby girl crowntails are hard to resist anyway but spikes and spots....oooooh no wonder Sky is such a cutie. Do you have any baby pictures of her?


----------



## themamaj

Enjoying my babies tonight. 

*Flare doing what he does best...showing off
*Marlie magic..another reason girls are great
*Bo...is that a smile I see?? Mr Blue eyes
*Chance gazing at his water lettuce...makes me smile


----------



## themamaj

Benjamin. You have the biggest beard I've ever seen!!! Looking so handsome tonight my big 1 year old!


----------



## themamaj

Sterling another "old guy" on the block showing his stuff with cute fluffy fins


----------



## themamaj

Girls not to be out done...Melia and Sara


----------



## themamaj

Aspen's colors look different in every light. A man of great expressions as well.


----------



## themamaj

Dakota one of my naughty nippers this week


----------



## Tealight03

Love the pics, Bo especially. Chance looks so fascinated. Do you have a top for the tank with water lettuce? I was thinking about getting some but as it's a floater I wasn't sure it would have room.


----------



## themamaj

I have lids with bigger openings on Chance and Flare's tank. With way lights sits it helps block jumping but there is much more airflow to tank surface. Put some in sorority but had to prop lid up more to increase airflow. Kindof a trial in there but floaters helpful to provide hides for girls. Also added a small amount to Coconut's tank because his is partial open. Book said plant did ok down to 72. Coconut sits at 68 so going to give it a few days and see if can handle lower temp. If not will move it. Love it. Only issue as you said is it needs more air and doesnt like water drip from glass lid.


----------



## themamaj

Audubon... voted most likely to have nervous breakdown when approach tank with camera

Nimbus and fabulous finage

Agent Strasse and a couple of his tenacious tetras. Can you tell which tetra is the biggest eater?


----------



## themamaj

*Dogs and Daylilies*

Our local daylily farm sends out this beautiful catalog with all the variety of flowers they carry. The have a big festival coming up in week or so with food, fabulous sales and free daylily to all that attend. You can walk through gardens. Really beautiful. Anyway they have photo contests every year for catalog. Send in best photo and they will put winners in catalog plus get free daylily for entering. Great..i like to take pictures so took some other day i posted on journal. Have another category for animals and daylily. Ok cute new puppy perfect! Well this is how my "well trained"and thoughtful puppy did in her photo shoot. Somehow she missed the idea  So what should the caption read... we are doggone crazy over daylilies or maybe should suggest new name for flower...how about orange crush? :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

Decided to name new boy Chewbacca. Brown with those copper scales look like Chewy and his belt. We have some fin rips and nips to work on but my Chewy is doing well and loving his plants. Now all we need is Han Solo...dreamy eyes yes Harrison Ford still the hero.


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous! 

I do have some baby pictures of Sky. She was constantly moving, so they're mostly blurry. It looks like her speckles didn't show up well in pictures, either the flash covered them up, or the picture was too dark.


----------



## themamaj

Oh look how tiny she was! So precious!!!!


----------



## Sadist

I didn't expect her to make it to be honest! They're so fragile to go through all the shipping and dirty cups with food too big to eat. She's still really small compared to Mrs. Fish, and her growing seems to have plateaued.


----------



## themamaj

Without the water changed frequently the growth hormone they release could stunt growth. I guess not surprising ones that have sat a long time tend to be on smaller side. Sky is precious just the way she is.


----------



## themamaj

*Marlin*

And when you dont even try to resist...he followed me home today. Gorgeous koi at Petco. Apparently new item. Meet *Marlin Bradley J*.Daughter thought he looked like Vera Bradley pattern lol why he got a middle name.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, he's got yellow on his chin, looks like a bond goatee!


----------



## themamaj

Haha he does!


----------



## Tealight03

Eee I love Marlin! He is gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Have always admired the yellow and black koi on ebay so was so tickled when saw him in store. Here are a few more pictures of him settled in tank. Actually has just a tad of blue mixed in. Really love his pattern. I'm sure more color will develop over time but hope pattern will stay fairly stable. He will be fun to watch as he matures. Love that feisty plakat swimming. He is enjoying visiting with Eli, another plakat boy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Benjamin. You have the biggest beard I've ever seen!!! Looking so handsome tonight my big 1 year old!



HAHAHAHAHA! He looks like my Hatzie with that beard, y'know, Hatzie has a beard so big that he intimidates each pellet he eats.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! He looks like my Hatzie with that beard, y'know, Hatzie has a beard so big that he intimidates each pellet he eats.


That is hysterical. Pellet intimidation!


----------



## kittenfish

themamaj said:


> Audubon... voted most likely to have nervous breakdown when approach tank with camera
> 
> Nimbus and fabulous finage
> 
> Agent Strasse and a couple of his tenacious tetras. Can you tell which tetra is the biggest eater?


I believe the big round tetras are the females. Males are slimmer.

Marlin is gorgeous!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Thanks. Have always admired the yellow and black koi on ebay so was so tickled when saw him in store. Here are a few more pictures of him settled in tank. Actually has just a tad of blue mixed in. Really love his pattern. I'm sure more color will develop over time but hope pattern will stay fairly stable. He will be fun to watch as he matures. Love that feisty plakat swimming. He is enjoying visiting with Eli, another plakat boy.


What a looker! Blue eyes too. Wowza. I wonder if the yellow will stay put or he overtaken by black? Any guess? Fiesty little plakat.


----------



## Sadist

I just found a whole page of pictures I missed! I love your boys, especially that huge beard. My favorites are Aspen and Audubon with those pretty colors.


----------



## themamaj

*SIP Titus*

In sad news, I lost my sweet Titus yesterday. His condition had continued to decline to where he was laying on side trying to keep body out of water to breath. I made the hard decision to go ahead and put him down. Something I hate to do but I know we had reached a point where suffering had become too much. The fish room has a big void today in his spot where he sat. He will be really missed but I know today he is swimming under his rainbow bridge with those big and glorious fins how it should be. SIP buddy. Thinking of you much today. I am grateful for all the joy you brought.


----------



## Sadist

He will be missed.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh poor boy . I think you did the right thing. Such a lucky guy to have been given a wonderful life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tealight03

SIP Titus.


----------



## themamaj

Here is a short video of Marlin


----------



## BettaSplendid

Gorgeous! Husband wanted to see Fintastic yesterday since he has never been there. They had Marlin's twin, yellow marble plakat. $15. Daughter was going INSANE. She loved him_and all the other bettas. She arranged all their little cups to show off each one on the shelf better. Husband asked why one of the employees was talking to her shirt and she said, "oh, I have a Pocket Rat." what is a pocket rat? She pulled out a baby blue rat. Aaaaah. So cute. They had a litter born and all get socialized like that before being sold. I just didn't feel ready for more rodents though. It sure was cute. I did get an Ozelot sword plant and now I am wondering WHERE to put it. My tanks are crammed full already...


----------



## Sadist

Marlin is gorgeous! So awesome that they socialize the rats so nicely. My first encounter with a rat at a pet store (as a child) was a female who'd just had her babies taken away. She was viciously attacking the cage wall when anyone got close. It was my rat nightmares all over again! (from baby sitter showing me scary movies as a kiddo, had nightmares until a teen from that one)


----------



## themamaj

That is neat they socialize! Was looking through Craigslist last night. Sometimes people list aquarium stuff or other pets. Saw a couple of posts for rats. Wondered if that particular person had bred them
Several were dumbo merle (?) curly hair. Soo cute and really reasonable price. Saw a bunch of large aquarium set ups for sale. Most people delusional about price they wanted but interesting to browse. Occasionally you can find really good deals.


----------



## themamaj

I didnt know if you all follow or have watched Rachel O'Leary's YouTube videos. She has Tuesday Tips that are fabulous along with Species Spotlights. Here is a link to one species spotlight on Scarlett Badis/Dario dario. She specializes in Nano tanks and is one of my favorites to watch on YouTube. Also has great video on shrimp tanks.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yes! Love Rachel's videos, 'specially about shrimp. 

Those craigslist rats... That is tempting. Dumbo, blue merle and rex (curly hair). That hits all my "yes please" buttons. I am still in mourning over the losses of Howdy amd Melchi. The owner of Fintastic aggreed, the worst thing about rats is their short life span. Then again, it also isn't a life long commitment like a cockatoo. Each has its merits and downsides... Well... 

I have aquariums on craigslist bookmarked. I never fine good deals locally. 2 hours away, yes, nearby? Nope. I saw a 20 gallon with stand, live plantsl driftwood, etc etc all the goodies PLUS FOUR FEMALE BETTAS. Hahaha! If I had enough money to make an offer... 
If it was a 20 long it would be especially irritable, but it was a standard tall.


Eta, got5a love typeos, i am just goina leave them ALL for your enjoymentz. Was 'spose tomb e especially "irresistible" tomb e? That is "to be" sigh


----------



## themamaj

Hopscotch and Flip Flop all smiles today.


----------



## themamaj

Coconut cuteness 🤗


----------



## themamaj

Chewy has been a busy boy today!


----------



## themamaj

Nimbus so beautiful and methodical.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I need Nimbus. Why do I never see Nimbus and Gabes for sale? Did you get him at Petco? 




He is so... So... Fluttery! 





Happy sigh...


----------



## themamaj

Aww thanks. Nashville Petsmart. He was really healthy and won me over immediately fluttering those fins. I get really tickled at him swimming sometimes. fins flop over face or will be going one way and he another. Very comical. He can zip all over tank usually in competition with Ben but last night he was doing these methodical swims. So pretty so decided to film him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Petsmart?! My Petsmart NEVER has betta like that. Only EE are plakat. 

I really enjoyed the video. Does it take a long time to upload videos to youtube or is it fast?


----------



## themamaj

Pretty fast from my phone


----------



## Sadist

Lovely pictures and video!


----------



## themamaj

Just got through carrying couch from upstairs to outside to truck. Uggggg dog destroyed it! Of all places to have "accident". Daughter and friend had her all rallied up. I was folding clothes and dog jumped in middle of couch between two cushions and cut loose! Seemed like gallons that soaked all through cushion into frame and foam of couch and through to rug. Old couch already had spring issues. I told hubby OUT! No way to deep clean it how i would want. Kids and animals so hard on house. On bright side the bonus room has a lot more space now.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh no!!! What a pain.. . Going to replace it or do you like that space more now? Extra tanks maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Hahaha yes i thought of that!!! Hmm nice new corner for freestanding tank  For now probably just enjoy the space.


----------



## Sadist

Was it one of those 3-seater couches? Maybe a 55 gallon tank? 100 gallon with an oscar?


----------



## themamaj

Lol you are cracking me up! Yes 3 seater. 55 would look so nice!!!! Think hubby would notice????


----------



## Autumncrossing

Nah... He won't notice a thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Haha...and the idea of untouched available outlets!!! 🤔


----------



## Tealight03

Nimbus is gorgeous! Agree, we don't have any if that quality locally. 

Oh my gosh, I would have thrown the couch out too. Is Raya potty trained? I think in puppies that can happen though.


----------



## themamaj

For the most part she is. Very rare to have accident in house unless we are busy not realizing she hasnt been out in awhile like probably what happened today. Crazy dog why in the world she picked the couch as her spot!!! Funny now. Was just on phone with oldest son telling him about adventure of getting couch out of the house. Have you ever noticed houses are not made to move furniture? We had that thing at every angle imaginable trying to clear door frames, ceiling, light fixtures etc. Actually glad to have it out. Funny hubby said "oh I'll have to get someone to help me move it" I picked up end of couch and said "let's go!". Lol bench pressing those tanks full of water has built some muscle buddy boy! Got ambitious later and got big 10 ft ladder out of attic to change lights. Nothing gets hubby into action like knowing i have a ladder or tools  Mainly just wanted him to pull ladder release so didnt break a nail (haha my girly side). So feeling proud with home improvement tonight. How about a big Tim Allen grunt..RrrRrr rrr. 😃


----------



## Sadist

Maybe it just leaked out like little kids on road trips. The two year old says, "I have to go," and you better pull over right there and find a bush to hide in. We made the mistake of making her hold it since we were 5 minutes from the destination, and it had soaked clear through the car seat and made a puddle. We did bring extra clothes in case. She still had a flood when we reached the place, too, poor thing.


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint*

Whew dont let the first cute face fool you. She is one hot red head! Peppermint...I am woman hear me roar! Haha. Love my feisty girls.


----------



## themamaj

*Avalanche*

Oh Avalanche... I remember the day you were a crown tail with beautiful long icicle fins. What I get for sitting him next door to a plakat...crew cut. :shake:


----------



## themamaj

Sitting here watching Goliath flare at catfish. He gets upset if they are hogging the food. He is such a character! Big work week starts tomorrow. Have to do some intensive cleaning of resource rooms and toys at work. It is a good thing that we do during summer at preschool but I will be toast after climbing and crawling around through shelves. So hubby actually got a cooked dinner tonight! Paula Deen recipe for fried chicken, corn on cob, green beans, rolls and homemade peach cobbler. It was yummy. I love good southern cooking. Temperature outside here last few days in 90's. Finally turned off room heater in fish room. Lol everyone staying nice and toasty. Off to bed. Have great day tomorrow!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Oh Avalanche... I remember the day you were a crown tail with beautiful long icicle fins. What I get for sitting him next door to a plakat...crew cut. :shake:


He is still cute though! Those eyes! Those paddlers!


----------



## themamaj

Yep he's still a cutie. I think he likes it because can zip around faster. Funny boys.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, Peppermint, with your cute little beard! So scary!


----------



## themamaj

*Faking Frogs ?*

Hopscotch and Flip Flop like to keep me hopping. Hopscotch has been floating at top a lot. Mama doesn't like floating frogs! If I poked him, he would go down and swim but then swim back up and float. I didn't like it but he seemed fine. Now Flip Flop started this mess tonight so concerned there is some illness in the tank. ADF's can hang out at top just because they want to but extended time usually means something is up like illness or water quality issue. I just did a water change a few days ago so really didn't think that was issue. Went ahead and got blood worms out to feed. Had fed pellets the other day which they don't like particularly but did eat some daphnia yesterday. They ate like starved pigs and woofed blood worms right down. Obviously good sign of ravenous appetite. They ate and went back to regular frog behavior swimming all over and posing. Went ahead and did another water change to make sure. Little fakers. Maybe they thought they would get lots of attention that way...they did. I think I just got outwitted by frogs.


----------



## BettaSplendid

"Mama doesn't like floating frogs."


ROFL that made me laugh! I am telling you, the frogs have put the word out and they KNOW. They just know.

We had our waterpark party last week and one of the rules there was NO DEAD MAN FLOAT. Not cool for the life guards.


----------



## themamaj

I have a lot of unusual frog activity in my life lately


----------



## themamaj

Sometimes you find great treasures cleaning out closets at work. Someone had donated some science posters that were fabulous but a little above preschool. Boss was just going to throw out but I got to take home instead. Tennessee Salamanders!!! Now what a great poster for fish room. Even adds that splash of color to my orange walls  Yeah my coworkers think I'm nuts haha.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aw man I'm so jealous... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Aw man I'm so jealous... Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you might like that


----------



## themamaj

Here is Strasse and his cardinal tetras. Sure they look sweet now but they turn into piranha at feeding time. Somewhere hidden in java moss are some red rili shrimp. They were camera shy tonight.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Strasse is so pretty- and surprisingly quick! He knows how to tuck fin and move!

What a great poster! You'll be able to identify every salamander in your state. I said, "how can you not love that?!" coworkers! They never understand.


----------



## Sadist

Your tank is gorgeous! I'm really jealous about your plants all placed nicely and pretty.

I love that poster! I'm surprised they were going to throw it out! We went on a cave touristy thing in the area once, and the salamanders and crickets were the only things the daughter liked.


----------



## themamaj

*Frog Funny*

Bought these superhero popsicles for grandson. They have jokes on stick. Liked this one:

What do you call a frog that is illegally parked?

TOAD 🐸😆


----------



## themamaj

Sunset tonight. Pictures never do it justice but amazed at contrasts of colors in sky. Marvelous Creator and artist!


----------



## Sadist

Having the tree there really makes the colors pop, too!


----------



## themamaj

*Going Wild!*

Ran by Aquarium store after work to get supplies. So surprised they had got in a wild axolotl along with 2 more albino. I had asked them to special order a wild shortly after I got Coconut but hadnt heard anything. They just got these in a few days ago. He was still marked quarantine so ask lady that works there about him. She has a leucistic. She said he was doing great and eating well so I could take him today. Of course been at work all day and dont have big tank set up yet. Where is that $/gallon sale when you need one!!! Anyway decided i wanted to put him in quarantine anyway so he could adjust to me. Hope to get a 20 long up and cycling then will put him and Coconut together. He is so much more active than Coconut. Super feisty and swimming all over tank. Not scared at all and threw a fit whem netted him to tank. Have tanks side by side. Coconut just looked at me like mama what did you do bringing this thing home? They have looked at each other a bit but wild boy too excited to watch Coconut. I hope they will turn out to be great friends...and both boys or could get real interesting!


----------



## themamaj

Here's a short video clip. Wild boy swimming everywhere and Coconut (who is obviously well fed) is putting along. Wild is 3.5 inches and Coconut 4 inches. Was trying to get about same size so would be compatible.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh wow I had never seen one swimming before, just still pictures. They are quite interesting.


----------



## themamaj

Axolotls are really funny and fun to watch. They can pull legs in and whip that tail to swim fast or dog paddle along for afternoon swim. Coconut has started to stand up like begging. So funny. Sometimes they just float or look like free falling like frogs do. Trying to think of cute name for wild. Wilds having some interesting coloration and spotting that is green and brown. You can see his smile so much better since dark. Have read they will lighten or darken depending on substrate.


----------



## themamaj

Trumpet snails population exploding again so decided to share the love with some of my sand based tanks at water change. Do you think Marlin knows I've snuck an intruder in the tank?! What a face! He was showing off as well. I am so glad I got him. Have really enjoyed how interactive he is. Just a joy to watch. Reminds me a bit of Snowball in his early days. Miss that boy.


----------



## themamaj

Remembering Snowball....


----------



## Sadist

Oh, Marlin, your gills are so scary! ;-)

I love the new axolotl! I would name him Billy, which can be changed to Billy Jo if he ends up being a girl. It's hard for me to figure out a name that works both ways besides "Pat."


----------



## themamaj

Hard finding a generic name as you said. Thought about Cocoa since brown or thought about something related to Lake Xochimilco since that is one of the last natural habitats axolotls are found now that endangered. Pronounced "So che mil co" (long e and long o). Thought Xochi or Soche might be cute. I really liked the wilds after watching documentary. I know mine is captive bred obviously, but sort of neat having a descendant of the wild axolotl. 

In fish news: Dandelion looked like tail been through blender. Girls not playing nice apparently so I am giving her a week or so in the breeder box to have some fin healing time. She also is having a bit of swim bladder issues so thought best to separate and watch her more closely. Sorority tank has been a frustration since back from trip. That tank had a major melt and algae bloom while gone. I had to do some significant pruning and cleaning to get it back under control. Lost quite a few plants so now not as heavy planted as like. Have been very proactive with CO2 and need to get some liquid fertilizers in today trying to promote growth in what left. I never understand why some tanks do great with little maintenance and others seem to be a disaster waiting to happen. Strasse's tank also has ecocomplete substrate, similar lighting and plants. His tank is a dream and I don't use CO2 on it. Go figure.

Harbor is doing so well. He is getting new fin growth as he grows. He is going to have a pretty tail like Chance. He is so easy going and happy. 

Chewy is living up to his name. Rrrrr. I could just whip these boys with beautiful tails that want to chew chew chew. I hope to upgrade him to a bigger tank soon. Toby's tail is recovering from his bites while gone but still has a long way to go. Neil....oh that boy I don't even know what to do with him. No matter what I do to help his tail is shredded. So frustrating. He has had meds, salt, changed locations in room, different friends next door, light on , light off and nothing seems to work. I know his vision has a lot to do with it as can't see well and tail gets in mouth. Poor guy. 

Everyone else seems to be doing well.


----------



## themamaj

Picked up a 20L yesterday for axolotls. Have a good hide and a few other pieces I had put back from prior tanks so have a "plan" for aquascape. I think I am going to just use the silk and artificial plants with some java moss and maybe anubias stuck in. There is very mixed reviews on plant supplementation and axolotls. Not worth risking their health so low light low maintenance plants until can get a confirmed safety ok. My other big hurdle today has been where to put the tank. I had planned to use the big wood dresser that tv on in bonus room but it would be really tight squeeze with tv. That tv is rarely on so not really worried about heat issues. Other option was grandson dresser that currently houses a 10 and 5.5. I could move those and 20L would fit but currently by window so not good unless can get hubby to move really heavy furniture. I don't think I would have enthusiastic volunteers for that. Last but not least, I could stomach the money and invest in a tank stand. Petco has a Brookland 29 gallon metal stand for $39.99 + I have the $5 off reward. I guess that is a good option for money but hate to spend more right now. Let me know if you have a good stand or recommendation. Note to self...think through these crazy things better before take the plunge. In the meantime, daydreaming of industrial grade steel shelves around the room. Hmmmm a fish lovers dream!

Hope all of your families enjoyed a nice Father's Day for our human fathers and fishy fathers we honor you all. I am so blessed to been brought up by a wonderful, godly father who means the world to me! I am also thankful to have a heavenly father that has adopted me into his family. Though I know I make many mistakes and loose focus at times, I pray I grow to be more like Him. So thankful he loves me just the way I am.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I showed Daughter and Son your axolotl videos and...now they are INSANE about axolotls. Daughter has churned out at least 10 axolotl drawings already. This one was too cute not to share:


She of course wants a pink one now.


----------



## themamaj

I'll share one more thing. You know my dad has been such a great help to me during trip for coming to rescue to receive shipped fish that arrived early, acclimating to tank and making sure all well. I decided wanted to do something fun for him for Father's Day and to let him know in a cute way how much I appreciated him taking the time to drive over and take such good care of my fish. You can download these certificate templates off the web and customize them. So I thought it would be cute to make him a Certificate of Excellence to honor his "outstanding achievement in betta rescue and recovery". I made a big presentation to him at the house as "administrator of the J Journals" that I was awarding him this certificate. I think he was tickled and said it was an achievement he had never had. haha. He taught me much growing up and have great memories of us taking care of fish, salamander and turtles. In this case, he really saved my fish as it would not have survived without his intervention. Hopefully it will make him smile when he sees it and also give him fond memories of our mutual love for aquatic life


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> I showed Daughter and Son your axolotl videos and...now they are INSANE about axolotls. Daughter has churned out at least 10 axolotl drawings already. This one was too cute not to share:
> 
> 
> She of course wants a pink one now.



Awww I absolutely love that!!!!! I am so honored she drew them!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Your dad is so sweet.  You are so blessed to have a good daddy. I enjoy hearing about him. He certainly did rescue that little betta! Only when you're on vacation would one ship and arrive so quickly. LOL. Does he keep fish now? My mom always had fish when I was younger. When I got and rehabilitated Hatzie she got really into researching betta tail types. She was so impressed with Hatzie's crown tail. Then she got 2 bettas herself. Hehe.


----------



## themamaj

He has a big pond with goldfish outside but doesn't have any tanks any more. He is a great aquascaper as ponds are so pretty. He doesn't do as much any more just because getting older and mom having some health issues. He was asking me today if next time I come over would I bring him a little duckweed. I said "boy can I set you up and how about some salvinia too?!" I have tried to talk him into getting a betta. He would love it. I got tickled that he went to Walmart one day and the bettas were a mess. He told the clerk, my daughter would not like that! HA love it.

Oh the other funny thing is that their old people group at church, properly named The Go Getters, have a monthly dinner and speaker. They have asked me to speak in September on Betta Fish. Boy I feel like I have "arrived" now my first big speaking engagement haha. Mom asked if I could speak 20 minutes. I was like no problem I can talk about fish for 20 minutes! I need to get my pictures transferred to a thumb drive so I can show them during talk. I had planned to share Chance's story and show them how beautiful and rewarding bettas can be, but what are some other things that would be interesting to share?


----------



## themamaj

Feeding girls tonight and as you may remember Dandelion was having some alone time to heal fins in the breeder box. I fed her first and Misty didn't like it so she* jumped in *to steal the food! I could not get her out so I let Dandelion back out and Misty got to stay in. How's that Ms Priss? You can have a night in the box lol.


----------



## Sadist

Too funny, fish jumping in to steal food! That reminds me of our cat growing up pawing lettuce from the guinea pig's cage. She'd just chew the lettuce up and spit it out; we always assumed she was jealous of the time I spent with him in the morning.

For stand, the only one I've seen cheaper than that is when a stand goes on sale on amazon (with prime shipping). It's not available right now. Oops, I just looked, and it's for 20 gallons, not 30.

I love the picture, Bettasplendid! It's really cute!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> He has a big pond with goldfish outside but doesn't have any tanks any more. He is a great aquascaper as ponds are so pretty. He doesn't do as much any more just because getting older and mom having some health issues. He was asking me today if next time I come over would I bring him a little duckweed. I said "boy can I set you up and how about some salvinia too?!" I have tried to talk him into getting a betta. He would love it. I got tickled that he went to Walmart one day and the bettas were a mess. He told the clerk, my daughter would not like that! HA love it.
> 
> Oh the other funny thing is that their old people group at church, properly named The Go Getters, have a monthly dinner and speaker. They have asked me to speak in September on Betta Fish. Boy I feel like I have "arrived" now my first big speaking engagement haha. Mom asked if I could speak 20 minutes. I was like no problem I can talk about fish for 20 minutes! I need to get my pictures transferred to a thumb drive so I can show them during talk. I had planned to share Chance's story and show them how beautiful and rewarding bettas can be, but what are some other things that would be interesting to share?




Eeee! So exciting! :grin2: Betta are great for retired people who maybe do not want a furry pet but would still like an interactive pet to spoil! I have run into many older women who have glowing reports of their betta friends. 

I would certainly mention that they ARE indeed interactive and very much focused on their humans (case in point, Twinkie). They certainly do not need more than just the betta, not a "schooling" fish. Just filter and heater & thermometer and hides. Having one nearish a sink would make it easier to do water changes, mention Prime. Beware of household cleaners however, near sink. Note websites that are good for more info and betta health. Definitely pictures! A video would be great...even just quietly playing while you talk. Personally, I think bubble nests are adorable, I would mention them. And a warning that petstore employees are just regular folk, not experts in betta care. There are a lot of gimmicks for sale in betta supplies. 

How to keep it under 20 minutes? Haha, good luck!


Eta to add, I would have a print out with talking points and recommended brands of foods and filters amd heaters. Because it is ALL SO CONFUSING for a newbie in a petstore! A year ago I was so BAFFLED (pun really wasn't intended) by the filter section. A cheat sheet would have been great.


----------



## Sadist

I would mention that the bigger tanks, while harder to set up, are easier to maintain. Changing water one time a week is a lot easier than the bowl (and less stressful for the fish). While showing the fish interacting/begging for food, it might be worth mentioning that some bettas will eat themselves to death. Food rationing is important! And the ones who don't eat themselves to death will get sick from the decaying food in their water, too.

Like BettaSplendid said, how to limit to only 20 minutes?


----------



## themamaj

Great suggestions! I hope any attendees will leave having a greater appreciation for the fish and know the proper way to care for them. Trying to think of some funny stories to tell so they see what personality these guys and girls have.


----------



## Sadist

How about a youtube video of one doing tricks? I inadvertently taught our first betta to flare on command.


----------



## themamaj

That would be cool. 

Got 20L up and running. Heavy! But loving big tank. Got to decide on name for wild.


----------



## themamaj

So far so good both axolotls enjoying and exploring new tank. Coconut is really happy thinking with this much space we will get worms galore. He is checking every corner for food. Wild boy very shy. Scared of my hand but will eat if drop worms in front of him. Got a picture shows his pretty colors better. They have looked at each other but no real interaction. Still pondering names...Chaco, Challupa two more thought of.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love the color of both of them! The gold flecks on New One look so cool. Hmmm... Maybe that is an angle... Some gold related name like one of the gold prospectors or towns or out west or or or... Something....


----------



## themamaj

Doing some maintenance in fish room. Looked over at girls and guess who jumped out of the time out box? Misty decided she would end her time out on her own terms. Funny girls. 

Cleaned up Coconut's 5.5 and have it ready for a betta now. Have had the hardest time with hard water build up around rims of tanks. Drives me bananas. Will scrub and scrub but not a lot of luck removing. Found a steel wire brush someone had given me in pile of unwanted fish supplies. I thought I am going to try this and just see if that breaks through it. It did! I still had to put a lot of muscle into it. Was worried it might scratch the glass but it didn't. Tried on small spot first to see. Sitting here pondering who I want to upgrade. Probably will be Chewy because bigger is better for biters. I might get him a tank mate down the road to help get mind off fins.


----------



## Sadist

Vinegar is supposed to be good for those water stains, too, if you don't mind emptying the tank completely. It works well on my lids to get the evaporation water spots off.

Names that mean gold or golden: http://hasani.net.phtemp.com/gold.html

Names for brown dogs (because I couldn't find any that just mean cocoa): http://www.miracleshihtzu.com/names-for-a-brown-dog.html scroll down a bit.

Maybe something inspiring will happen with those two!


----------



## themamaj

Good to know. Thanks. 

Well the girls are down right comical. Got busy last night and didnt take breeder box out. Guess who jumped *in* for her own bed for the night....Millie! They are cracking me up.

Had family friend over for dinner and middle son ended up coming by as well. Nice visiting with everyone. Of course first words out of son'smouth was "do you have any more fish?" Hubby listening to hear just how many currently reside. I always down play numbers because they are not numbers they are my babies. Friend hadnt seen fish room in awhile so gave a tour. I think everyone likes my tanks but always a lot of giggling and comments. I know it is in fun but really hurts my feelings sometimes that hobby and fish not appreciated. I was so proud of new axolotl tank and had worked a lot of hours preparing it to make a nice permanent habitat for them. Daughter has the teenage smart mouth at times...I dont like that brown one...he's ugly..that tank is huge...Coconut's eyes are weird etc. Friend ask just how much money have you sunk in this? (Probably way more than should but have always strived to do best for fish). IDK. Maybe I was too sensitive as they laughed about crazy mom with a fish journal and videos. Sigh.


----------



## Tealight03

It is hard when people are so insensitive. You're doing everything right for the fishies and axolotls. 

Did I miss the pics of the axolotle tank? Can't wait to see them!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. I appreciate that. Yes posted tank and few more pictures a few post back. Checked tank this am and temperature staying much cooler in room now in. That will be great. 

Sadist loved list. What about Koda? It means friend.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I like Koda a lot! 

And I very much like the wild axolotl coloring. I thought nothing could be cuter than albino but... I really like them both. The kids and I spent a long time looking at axolotl videos and pictures and I am really drawn to the wilds. She of course likes the pink ones. Son squealed over all. I am so sorry they hurt your feelings. It is very personal, sharing a hobby. People collect all sorts of things and usually it is family who understands the least. I am thinking of the men who have garage full of model airplanes or women who collect dolls and just have them everywhere. You would have had a much more satisfying tour had I been in your fish room. ! I would have squealed over Avalanche and Nimbus. Quietly took in the importance of Chance as you told his story. Laughed at the frog antics. Been amazed at seeing an axolotl for the first time in person. Impressed with your planted tanks. I certainly would have said hello to each fish. Hehe. Danced over how big Popsicle has gotten, and awed by Sara's recovery.


----------



## themamaj

Aww thanks. That means a lot. 

Koda it is  Koda and Coconut sound cute together. I really like all the variety of axolotl coloration but wilds were particularly interesting to me. Each one has slightly different coloration. Some are quite dark while others are not. Usually there is some green and brown spotting mixed in. It will be interesting to see if he lightens any on sand substrate. I checked them both this am and everyone still has all their fingers, toes and gills. They are aware of each other but seem to be happy exploring on own. I hope they will become good friends.


----------



## Tealight03

Love their tank! Wish my tanks looked like that. I just toss plants in lol. 

I agree with BettaSplendid, I would have been so impressed with each.


----------



## themamaj

I'll try to get a better picture of it when get home. Just stop by store to get few more bunch plants. Needed a couple to do Chewy's tank and to recover the sorority from my vacation melt. Cant wait to see which one has jumped in the breeder box now. Lol I guess keeps them entertained!


----------



## themamaj

Here is better picture of tank. Koda checking out the food dish and Coconut being so cute curled up in java moss.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh it's beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job  they both look really happy too! I would have been so upset about the rude things those people said!! Wow people need to learn some manners !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I love the tank! I would have loved and envied your fish room tour. My family doesn't really understand, either. Hubby calls me "the crazy fish lady" like his old boss who had 8 cats. 4 tanks easier to care for than 8 cats! His mom was amazed that I had a tank for every little thing. One for breeding, one for grow the babies out, etc. They've all turned into betta tanks now, but she said we don't have to visit the Aquarium downtown any more, just come visit! I don't think she meant poorly, and the hubby is just trying to be helpful in his own way.


----------



## themamaj

Yes on cats!!! High maintenance. Tanks are easy  

Ran in LPS right next to daughter's gym to get some blood worms on way home. Would you believe they had a tank of 5 wild juvenile axolotls! I was like when did you start getting these????? They apparently get them occasionally and work with a local breeder. Now how I have missed that shopping in there forever I dont know. That got me excited though ....someone in town breeding!!! And they were selling $10 cheaper than what I paid. They all looked healthy and active. So if ever in the market for one apparently now Knoxville is a good source to find them. And good to know they buy local just in case I end up with a boy and girl


----------



## Tealight03

Beautiful tank! I agree, they look happy.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, how lucky is that!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Chuckle. Koda and Coconut DO look happy! They did end up in a fantastic home. They're so cute it hurts. The tank is amazing. 2 filters? What kind is the HOB? Is it baffled with a coarse sponge? And do you keep the whole room cool? Kids' have window units in their bedrooms so no problem keeping axolotls cool in there. I am really entertaining the idea. I wonder if you could keep something like mountain minnows in with them... They like cool water.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I was always told you could keep White Cloud Mountain minnows with salamanders. Might be the same deal with the axolotls? Only thing I'd worry about is because they're so much bigger than newts they might actually be able to swallow one if they caught it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

HOB is an Aquaclear 20 and yes baffled flow with a fluval sponge filter cut in half. I also have a sponge on intact. Wasn't sure if the one enough so also running Coconut's prior spray bar filter which is an Aquatop. Great in spray bar. Major pain to clean!!!!!! Axolotls are like bettas in that can be stressed by higher flow so it is helpful to have a control valve or baffle for filter. Room they are in is darker corner of room and air vent naturally blows that way. Temp dropped to 63-64 overnight so actually turned off the fan i had blowing on surface. May need it off and on but so far today temps have stayed good. Was running more like 68 in other room with fan. 

Minnows are also cold water but may like it more in 70s cant remember but axolotls really need to be in own tank because fish can nip at their fluffy gills and cause harm.

Running both filters with cycled media to help quicker start new tank cycle. Also dosing with Stability and doing daily small water changes until numbers stable. 

Set up 5.5 with plants and transferred Chewy. He flipped out. Went into major stress and laid on bottom like he was dying. Good grief! Put him back in his tank and he still had to work through panic attack. Crazy fish. Sooo Kirov got the tank. Much better fit and he had gotten bored of his 2.5 so he is thrilled! Big eyes got bigger exploring. He seems so much happier so glad it was perfect fit for him. Autumncrossing I really loved your low tech tank with cabomba and terra cotta pots. I hope it is ok for me to replicate the look. They had some lovely plants at store today and cabomba is a favorite of mine. Hopefully plants will do well and fill in some more. Goal is for it to be as pretty as yours


----------



## BettaSplendid

Autumncrossing said:


> I was always told you could keep White Cloud Mountain minnows with salamanders. Might be the same deal with the axolotls? Only thing I'd worry about is because they're so much bigger than newts they might actually be able to swallow one if they caught it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Fresh food...? 



:wink3:


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hah! Antigua also freaks out in a new tank and literally lays on the bottom like a dead fish. He did it for days. I thought he was sick until he pulled the same stunt the next time I moved him again. Such a baby! Silly plakat. I think I have pics of him during his emotional episode. 

Kirov, what a looker. Glad he is enjoying the tank! Chewy's loss. Cabomba looks great, I have a hard time with that one.


----------



## themamaj

*Frog Fail*

When you fall over backwards eating a bloodworm 🐸😂


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is exactly what I look like whenever I make pot pie and then eat WAY too much.


----------



## Tealight03

Kirov looks great!


----------



## themamaj

Today hubby and I have been married 30 years! Funny how we have celebrated over years. Our 20th we went on special trip to St Thomas. Our luggage, however, did not. I had on a tank top and shorts when arrived. We were still wearing same clothes 3 days later! Had to walk up huge hill for dinner at a nicer restaurant. We were all sweaty and of course we were "dressed" for dinner. Too funny. Tonight hubby came home and I had been in fish tanks wet and no shower. He said are we going to dinner? Sure let me change shirts. So off we went to Chinese take out place. I was thrilled because those sweet and sour soup containers are great for fish water changes! Good thing we can still laugh and have fun and just be ourselves.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Eeeeee! Congratulations! I had to giggle at the food containers. I look at small plastic containers the same way. Wow, 30 years! You look WAY too young to have been married for 30 years. Were you 10?!  The husband and I celebrated our 10th when we went to the zoo back in March. I never mentioned it or posted pics from that trip because when I got home I was so horrified by Twinkie being pineconed. But yep... 10 for us.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I had no idea! I thought you were younger than me, even with the grandkids. Congratulations! 

Kirov looks awesome. He reminds me of BettaSplendid's Smoothie. Is he pink like smoothie? The cameras make them look the same color on here.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Congratulations!! What an awesome accomplishment . My family just came back from St Thomas a few days ago, sure looked like a nice place to vacation! Yikes on losing the luggage though , good thing you guys can laugh about it now .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Aww you guys are sweet. I'll be hitting the big 50 in August. Told grandson we were both turning 5 this year. He is 05 and I will be 50. Just where you place the zeros but both 5! 😆 I was 19 turning 20 when got married so young one. He had just graduated and gotten a job. I was still in college but worked out fine. Funny i did even better in studies after I got married. I guess more focused on school instead of trying to impress the cute guy. Haha.

Yes Kirov is a lovely pink color.


----------



## themamaj

Got Koda to eat some worm bites today for first time. He is eating but not quantity I think he should be. Activity has been more subdued last few days. I'm sure due to changes of new tank and tank mate but still concerns me a little that the transition has stressed him. Hopefully he will settle in better in few days. Have had Coconut 2 months now and he is so fat. He eats anything and everything and is scouring tank floor like a bloodhound when not eating. He is very tame now amd will crawl over over my hand. At least can put hand near Koda without him freaking out now so maybe small progress. Anxious for both to get bigger and feel comfortable with me. Hubby shocked me last night. Walked into room when feeding and said "uh oh did I buy you this? I said no my dad did with some money he had given me". He apparently had not noticed the 20L in room until then. Haha. He told me he thought it looked really nice. I about fell over. I think he would like to see my tank number go down but shocked he liked the axolotls and thrilled liked the tank! 

Procrastinating water changes. Have got to get busy. Just feel like sitting in chair with coffee.


----------



## BettaSplendid

"Did I buy you this?" ahahahahaha! LOL It is an impressive tank. I reeeeeeeeeeally want a 20 long to decorate for the ladies. Oh the fun! Son wants some of those aquarium decorations from Petsmart like the helicopter and sunken battleship. No room in their 10, too many plants. I can just imagine them, lurking like little sharks. "We ate all the humans! Yes we did!" Ferocious little aquatic beasts they are. I was removing some floating plants amd they kept jumping into my hands and FREAKING ME OUT. Little slimy girls. 

Do you think having Coconut in the smaller tank at first helped tame amd calm him? I hope Koda will adjust just fine, but maybe he really does think he is WILD. LOL Were they alone at the store or in with other axolotls?


----------



## themamaj

Yeah the thing that was even funnier was that I had a 20L set up and he didn't notice it until he walked up next to me feeding. In back of my mind thinking "hmm didn't notice a 20...wonder if he would notice a 55????" Not planning to get one but just the funny thoughts you have at the time  

Oh I have seen those sunken battle ships. Those are so cool and your son could do a whole theme around that! Your ladies could be the lone survivors of the titanic! It is crazy how feisty these girls are. Mine were obviously hungry the other day and I had hand in tank moving plants around. They were nipping at hand like little piranhas. So vicious hehe. Speaking of girls, obviously the girls like to take turns jumping in and out of breeder box so decided to give Dandelion an official time off vacation from the sorority. I put her in one of my 2.5s with some silk plants and some aquarium salt to see if we can recuperate those beautiful fins back. She is sitting next to Carly so I think she feels quite at home and happy to have her own space. Even trying to net her out of sorority, Misty jumped in net with her. No two for one deals sorry! Misty got kicked out. haha

A very good point on Koda. Coconut started in a 2.5 and then went to 5.5 before 20 so it was a more gradual transition over 2 months. Koda was floating in a pet carrier at store and then was in a 1.5 for 2 days before transitioned to 20. Poor guy now that I think of it I guess it is like taking one of us where we are used to our house and dropping us down in a stadium and saying ok here's your new home. I guess I would be wanting to find a stadium chair to hide under for a few days too! I think he will like his new space once more familiar with it. Coconut is very confident and wanting more room so I think it was no big deal to him. 

Making way through water changes and Gage doesn't look so hot. It almost looks like he has scraped his back near where caudal attaches. I don't know what he has done! Has a rock in tank that edges were pretty dull but I plan to pull and try to get him back on mend. Blue bath looks to be in order.


----------



## themamaj

You are in for a treat. A typical night with the frogs 🐸😉


----------



## themamaj

Happy 1 year Bryant!!! Today is your special day! He was savoring his 2nds on dinner.


----------



## themamaj

*Bryant*

A look back at the year. Sure we both are a bit older but he is as special today as the first day. Here's to many more days together my friend!


----------



## themamaj

Koda ate a few blood worms from my hand tonight! Slowly coming along. Have found him perching around tank. He especially loves the java moss so glad I have it in there to add some extra hides. Coconut is such a pig. He eats his food, Koda's food and looks for more food to drop from the sky. Lol leaves me little "surprises" around as a result. If you ever wanted to know what axolotl poop looks like it is a replica of the poop emogee lol.

Got grandson last night and for the day today. He was such a good boy as I had to drag him all over the place running errands today. He was a jewel for two hr wait in dr office for daughter's physical. After all our errands I took him to see Finding Dory at movies. That was the best movie I have seen in long time. Of course loved it because it was all about FISH  Really cute movie and more fun because I had him all snuggled up in my lap watching it. 

Appreciate prayers for my daughter this next week as she will be traveling for safety and that God will use her in a special way working with kids in a sports camp.


----------



## Sadist

Hey, that's my blood worm! Frogs are so silly!

Wow, Bryant's fins have really come in nicely! His scales look thicker, too.


----------



## themamaj

Bryant is such a sweet boy. He is happy just fluttering around and watching the activity in the room. 

Kirov has been enjoying his craft mesh tunnel. He has been the first to take to it. He will swim back and forth in it and perch inside occasionally. He still flares at the terra cotta pots. No doubt they are pretty scary looking. Funny boy.

Dandelion seems to be doing really well in own tank. Her color has brightened significantly and tail already looks better. I think I will keep her rotated out awhile. Decided to give Peppermint another try with girls. She has been floating in box for a couple of days. Lid snapped on this time so no one goes in or out. Everyone seems calm and curious with her in there and she seems fine. I will release in about a week and see how she does. Wanted to put someone in that had some color since moved out Dandelion. I debated about putting Sara in but she still seems so little to me. Still pretty protective of her. She is maturing though. Starting to see those breeding stripes come out for Dakota. Couldn't blame her there. He is a looker 

Guess better start back on water changes. Our weekend with grandson so he will be back this evening. I think I will start the regular days keeping him next week but still waiting on schedule. Excited to have him but tired from week. Seems like never enough time in the day to get everything I need to do done.


----------



## BettaSplendid

You are so sweet. I just love reading about your family. 

I absolutely went WILD over frog video. Funniest thing. They are nuts! Hahahaha. Very cute. 

Goodness, Bryant is so handsome. Wow. He is eye candy. 

Hoping we can go see Dory soon. Waiting 'till Husband has time off to go with us. He works so hard. Right now he is picking up his, uh, ... cow... from Freezer Camp, aka the slaughter house... When he gets home I need him to get the tractor and put in a big haybale for Cookies and Cream' cause I am almost out of small bales for her. Maybe we can go to the theater tonight? So the movie was original ? There was a trailer online that was horribly done, made it look like the same scenario amd storyline as Nemo. ?? But I keep hearing it is a good movie so I guess the trailer was just unfortunately done and whoever made it should be embarrased. LOL. Son finished his Coral Reef study a few days ago. Yay! Perfect timing.


----------



## Sadist

Yes, and fixing everything that happened during vacation doesn't help! I hope you have a good time with grandson. Does he like the library? Ours has lots of kid programs and certain days where it has a room open with kid crafts and such (cutting, gluing, taping, coloring things, all set out for you so you don't need time to prepare something). They usually have a theme, so we made a puppet of a bear with a paper bag, and another time a clock. They also had a microscope app on a computer with some sort of special mouse/wand, so the kiddos got to look at different things up close. And swimming, lots of swimming! My daughter looks like a tribal american with blond hair from all the swimming. :-D


----------



## themamaj

Cow...freezer camp...you would laugh my expression. My boss loves to tell me farm stories and teases me about my city life upbringing. Heard you can get a lot of meat from cow. Do they prepackaged it how you want it? Oh here is question for you. How do you know if farm chicken eggs still good? Had friend give me some and obvious no date so wondered how long could use them. 

Yes movie was very good. The did a short flashback into Nemo so if you hadnt seen Nemo this movie would still make sense. Really loved the octopus! He was so funny. It is a perfect family movie.

Sadist I love that blond hair look from swimming! My grandson is blonde too and he has that surfer boy blond streaks. So cute and tan. I just freckle and turn shades of red haha. Sounds like your library great! Ours does story time but not sure about crafts. He would love that. He has lots of energy so good to keep him busy. Since just grandson and hubby and I maybe we could do a hike this weekend.


----------



## themamaj

Here is a current picture of girls tank. I totally took whole tank apart Friday and reworked it. Still so much mulm and plant debris left over from vacation melt. I vacuumed fool out of substrate. It looks a lot better but still too sparse on coverage for girls. Probably need some more floating plants. Any suggestions? This tank has been so much extra work. I wish i could get it to take off and do as well as Strasse.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I laughed. Who hasn't seen Nemo? The thought is funny. It is up there with Lion King and Little Mermaid. 

Yeah... Freezer camp.  They will package it however we ask. 8 steaks and the rest ground beef. 150lbs of it for us and the rest is going to MIL's house and maybe someone else. This is what happens to the boy cattle..., sigh. We always keep the females or sell them if we really need to. We have such cute mama cows. Honestly, I try to leave them to the Husband because I get too attached. At least the girls are safe though to name. There is Colleen, Swashbuckler (has a pirate eyepatch like the ChickfilA cow), Mini Moo, Mayola... Probably forgetting someone. My mom asked Husband to take 2 of her male sheep to be "processed" and I was HORRIFIED to see one was the boy I had bottlefed and named Love.  It is awful, just awful. See now I am teary eyed. He and his sisters had to born csection because triplets were so heavy mama sheep couldn't even stand up anymore, literally could not get up. And then she refused all 3 babies. I think I wrote last year how I was going to mom's house often to help. Bottle fed around the clock. We took shifts at night. So I took it hard when I saw him and knew where he was going... So sweet and trusting. Anyways... I try to comfort myself knowing we cannot keep all the boys and their time on earth is in green lush pasture WITH their mamas and it is good. Way better than what most cattle experience. They take those babies away as soon as they are born. Ours stay with their moms for a year and it is a good year.  And don't get me started on my mom's sheep. They live the high life. All 100 % spoiled.  

I wish our library had a craft section set up all the time! They do crafts and games at the summer reading program at least.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Here is a current picture of girls tank. I totally took whole tank apart Friday and reworked it. Still so much mulm and plant debris left over from vacation melt. I vacuumed fool out of substrate. It looks a lot better but still too sparse on coverage for girls. Probably need some more floating plants. Any suggestions? This tank has been so much extra work. I wish i could get it to take off and do as well as Strasse.


Plant melt mulm is the worst. What a mess, I agree. Yeesh. I have had to deal with it too and its horrible. Looking at you, hornwort. My suggestion would be anacharis, floating. It grows fast, cheap, and fills in. Maybe you already have some but I do not see any in the pic. You have plants that I am not familiar with! Funny! I see cabomba in the left bottom but other than that they are all someting new to me. What is the big leaf on the tall skinny stem? An anubias? It looks so good!


----------



## Sadist

I like the look of dwarf water lettuce, with their long dangly roots. It doesn't like being dripped on by the lid, though, from what I've read. My water sprite is doing well floating. Some of it has decided to be above the surface, and the roots are really taking off. If nothing else appeals, anubias can be floated. I've read that if the leaves are above water, the extra air really makes the plant grow quickly (unlike anchored, where it's super slow). I'm not sure if the light up there would be too bright for them, though. If your lights are high or medium, you could do some of those bulb things with the lily pads on top. Are they called water lilies? They often make their leaves find the surface and cover it with pads from what I've seen. My lights aren't bright enough (especially with the salvinia) to grow any of those bulb plants.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh yes water lettuce is the best!! I'm in love with it. I heard about that dripping of the lid thing too but i decided to experiment. Now I have three tanks with glass lids and they're doing fantastic. I'm having to scoop out a handful every week ! They need bright lighting though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

Do you have an IMAX theater anywhere near you? If so, I wanted to recommend you and Grandson go see the humpback whale movie in 3d. It is fantastic and memorable. It is worth it just to see the Bubble Expert whale. Hehe. I have a few bubble experts around here...


----------



## themamaj

Good ideas on girls. Ugg Coconut chomped two of Koda's gill branches. That stresses me out. Will grow back but compromises his oxygenation. Fed whole bloodworm cube between them plus about 3-4 worm bites each. Koda seems full but Coconut still scavenging. Surely to goodness that is enough food. His sides are bulging. Added another handful java moss around tank to give more cover. Hope no more issues!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no! Not the "gill frills"! 

Sounds like Coconut and my son have the same appetite. " I just fed you! "


----------



## themamaj

Yes when my boys were approching teen years and up I pretty much had to hide anything I didnt want eaten. Haha. Maybe Coconut is having a growth spurt. At least Koda eating well too. He got on my hand a bit tonight. Poor baby looks like lopsided crew cut


----------



## Sadist

Oh no!


----------



## themamaj

Miss Marlie doing her food dance. Little mouth just a going fussing at me to stop taking pictures and feed her. Little sassy thing. She is full of energy. I really enjoy my plakats.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Aww! That's adorable! Plakats are so unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Snowflake is my laid back guy. Likes to pos.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaww so cute! Marlie is just an adorable little lady. I love her big blue eyes amd the clear part in her tail too. Snowflake is so handsome! He appears to have a lemony yellow wash, does he? Very pretty and unusual.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I think technically Snowflake is a pastel. Has a slight yellow wash and you can see a faint light blue. He is a pretty one. I thought very unusual too.


----------



## themamaj

Have two special bdays coming this week. Millie Grace will be having 1 year on Thursday and Friday is day I have looked fwd to celebrating....July 1st CHANCE!!! Must plan something special. He already has a party picture ready to post Friday. I want to get him red, white and blue balloon for his tank.Thinking....needs special present


----------



## BettaSplendid

Congratulations to you and Millie and Chance! I am looking forward to his virtual bday party and seeing him receive his gift.  hehe


----------



## themamaj

These boys have been pooping machines tonight. Better out than in right?! (little Shrek humor). Coconut was all curled up in terra cotta pot. How can you be so cute you little chomper! Koda sportin his new gill look  Poor baby but still has a smile. Love him. Have been doing 1-2 spot vacuums a day to clean up any left over food (not any thanks to you know who!) and to keep any waste or debris picked up. Having about 1/2 to 1 gallon of evaporation a day. I guess that is typical with fans. Running small fan directed on surface most all of time. Daily outside temps in low to mid 90s. East Tn summers! Tank temp has stayed very good always below 68 and drops several degrees more at night which is typical in a natural habitat. They are really easy to care for. A feeding, spot vac, temp ck, and nightly water add takes about 15 min. Of course they get doted on lots during day too. Both seem to be claiming fave parts of tank. Koda loves to perch on plants or decor while Coconut likes to burror under moss and snuggle in. Very different personalities. Koda still a bit shy but realizes the big hand in tank means food and heads to his dish.


----------



## Sadist

Poor Koda!


----------



## BettaSplendid

They are lovely. It is good you got that new tank. This way neither claimed an entire tank as his territory, you know? It was new to both of them. Isn't it funny to have to mentally switch gears and think about how to COOL a tank? Hehehe! I am always satisfied to see the temp at 80F with my bettas. I would have to retrain my brain not to freak out seeing a thermometer in the 60's. Koda really is the perfect name for him. It suits him. Around a year is when you can tell male from female... I think I read that.... I am just calling them guys for now.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. The cooling mentality was a different thought. Like you said we are always concerned with keeping warm  Hopefully around 7-8 months I can tell for sure. Just easier to call him until then. Koda's body seems longer and thinner than Coconut's was at that age. Sometimes I wonder if Coconut could be a girl with that big belly. What I need is an eggy axolotl hahaha!

Just got caught in most horrendous pop up thunderstorm coming out of petco. I am as wet as had been in aquarium ☔&#55356;&#57098;⚡


----------



## themamaj

Petco's gorgeous paradise betta and gorgeous koi saw today. Can't believe I left without either. Incredibly beautiful!

I am really considering a leopard gecko though. Held another today. Really love them. Got me a couple more books at used book store. Saw a tank with screen at thrift store could get cheap. Been pricing supplies. If I do decide to get one, that will be last addition to the J family.I think maximum capacity. Really enjoy reptiles and kindof nice thinking of one dry tank lol. Wrestling. Take commitments seriously. Empty dresser space...lost my mind..gone goofy for geckos 🐊


----------



## Autumncrossing

WOW!!! Both so beautiful.. Can't believe those are petco bettas. Geckos do seem fun, I've personally never had one. I had a bearded dragon once, it was super friendly. Just loved perching on my shoulder all day and enjoyed strawberries, it was hilarious because she'd get them smeared all over her face lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That would be cute


----------



## ThatFishThough

I want that Koi. No, really. XD I need to talk to my parents! *dies* So pretty. He looks more like a Samurai, don't you think?


(It's a no to the Koi ;-

ETA: I want a gecko, too. Lil's Leo's are so cuuuttteeeee!


----------



## themamaj

Yes he was gorgeous! Sort of patriot too


----------



## themamaj

My oh my last nights blood worms must have been very good for the gi tract! Productive day while out lol. I found some smaller night crawlers at Walmart so cut up a whole one for dinner (not mine ate spaghetti but close 😉). Divided between Coconut and Koda. Boy they must have smelled the meat as out they came from hides in a hurry. Thought you might be interested in how they eat. It is really pretty fascinating in that they use suction to pull food in. They do have little teeth but use them more to help keep food in mouth and swollow. Sometimes you will see them spinning food around in mouth and the process of swallowing they jerk it down. Pretty funny. Of course "bigmouth" wants to suck down about 3 bites in 1. Loosen your belt big guy that waist line is growing! Koda has his first little worm bite tummy bulges. So cute. Coconut ate ALL of his dinner and came to check out Koda's. He did really good too but had a few bites left. I suctioned up left overs because I really dont want Coconut to make himself sick. Something I read said their tummies full should bulge like head. I think we are there. Haha. Koda is catching up.


----------



## themamaj

*Girls Night Spotlight*

Peppermint got released with the ladies tonight. Holding my breath but all calm on horizon. Added some more dwarf lettuce and salvina. It seems to grow great in Flares tank so I move it as multiplies. Still hope to get some more anarchias to fill in. So hard to get clear picture of all girls together. Here's a funny of all piled up for feeding time and some selfies of each of girls. Alpha Misty, Sassafras, Millie, Emma and Peppermint. I think Millie and Emma have had some nippy fins but overall everyone doing well.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah yes, those Leopard Geckos. They are so cute. I really fall for the yellowish ones. 

I love that axi video! Neat to see them eat. Their legs are so skinny compared to their body. I just giggle over that and their gill frills. What could be cuter!?


----------



## themamaj

I read that genetics plays a big part in gill frill development but obviously water quality can play a role as well. Coconut's gills are growing longer and fluffier with age. They started out smaller so wondered how long they would get. Hopeful that Koda's will also grow with age. Fortunately the fact that he is still a juvenile, the gills should regenerate faster. Pretty amazing that their bodies can regenerate cell growth.


----------



## themamaj

Walmart had gotten in a new shipment of bettas. They had some really pretty veil tails. One had a huge bubble nest that thrilled me to see. I saw some beautiful orange, a yellow and a multi that were stunning. There were several there from previous times. You can always tell by the water. Two were in such bad condition. Both were crowntails. A little turquoise one was so clamped and struggling with all might to wiggle to surface. I observed him for some time and really debated about bringing him home to work with. On further eval, he look to have signs of columaris. I have meds on hand that could possible treat but it is so contagious. I didn't want to risk any possibility of contaminating fish room so walked away. Heart wrenching.


----------



## BettaSplendid

(((hugs))) It is heart wrenching. Poor baby. He waited and waited for the human that never came.  They're always so excited at first, then hopeful. It is so awful to see bettas who have been waiting so long they have given up. They get that distant look. Ugh. Such special little fish. I asked Antigua how anyone could have a favorite fish other than a betta.


----------



## themamaj

Antiqua is a very wise fish. Always gets me when I am in a store when asked "oh what kind of fish do you keep?" When I enthusiastically say bettas they usually get the deer look and say "oh"...and walk away like not real fish. Kills me :frustrated: Maybe why extra tenderhearted towards ones in need. I wish they could all have an opportunity to live a long happy life.


----------



## Sadist

Oscars are supposed to have big puppy dog personalities, if you compare betta personalities to cats. Bettas can live in little 5 gallon tanks, though, and oscars (from what I've read) need metal heaters because their clumbsiness breaks and crashes everything in the tank. I really feel for all those baby oscars I see at pet stores (even at the walmart fish sections) just as much as for the bettas. Most will not have adequate tanks or room to swim/cleanliness/etc. On the way to camp today, I started coaching the daughter on polite ways to tell people they aren't carrying for their fish correctly. "I think he'd like more room to swim. A five gallon tank with a filter is also easier to keep clean." Hehe. The camp is at her school that she starts this year, and I noticed one of the teachers had a betta in a teacup. It looks like he used to be in a vase with a peace lily, but the lily's water was cleaner than the teacup. I really wanted to say something, but they were in the middle of class (toured during school hours in the spring). I really wanted to bring in a 5 gallon tank with heater, filter, a water sprite clipping, and a light to keep the water sprite alive. Aqua Aurora's water sprite does really well with her light, so just one clipping would take over as long as the fish stayed alive and kept it fertilized. Oh! I think a mystery snail or two in a 10 gallon would actually be more fascinating to children. They have pretty colors and lots of squishy parts that stick out, and you can see them crawl on the glass and such. Sorry for the ramble; maybe I should have put all this in my own journal!

I really love all the pictures and the video of the axolotls eating! Oo axolotl would make a great classroom pet, too. Classrooms are usually kept at a set 72 temperature, so a fan system would keep the water cool enough unless the school turns off central air at night or something.


----------



## themamaj

Super hot summer day...what to do?! How about splash pad at zoo. Happen to see that the giraffe actually was coming to platform to eat today so ran over for a chance to feed. So tickled he got to do this. How amazing to be that close!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw! Giraffe are amazing! So graceful.


----------



## themamaj

*Summer temps and heaters*

Had a great summer day today with fun outside activities. Temps here lately have been topping almost 93 or more and heat index and humidity can make things much higher. For us, it is easy to cool off in pool or nice air condition but we never think of our bettas getting *too warm*. Most of the year we are hovering over that thermometer to make sure that temp stays just right. Tonight was going around doing evening rounds, checks, feeds, etc. I mainly use adjustable heaters that will come on and off as temp fluctuates but I do have 4 preset heaters I use. With outside temps getting so hot and the fact that fish room stays warmer than rest of house, those tanks were approaching dangerously warm temps tonight. I unplugged all my preset heaters and will monitor those tanks very closely. Just a good reminder for all of us to keep an eye on those thermometers in tanks. No heater is full proof and it is just as important to monitor things don't over heat. You may be in a home with great air conditioning to your room and not as much an issue for preset heaters, but keep an extra eye out this summer just in case


----------



## BettaStarter24

I have one unadjustable currently that is unplugged because my room keeps that tank at 80-82 without the heater.


----------



## themamaj

Sad to report that Neil passed away today. I knew he was declining last few days and had stopped eating. Just a few weeks shy of his 1yr. Neil...aka Neil Diamond because of his diamond eyes was a special rescue fish. He was older when brought him home and he has bravely fought many challenges over last year. We worked together to do trials of banana leaves to see if there would be a hault or even reversal to diamond eye. We had small success but not as much as I had hoped though Neil maintain some partial vision. He will be missed.Will post his picture later when back at computer.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh poor baby  I'm so sorry!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad his end days were with you. You did your best to help him out and have all those nice foods!


----------



## themamaj

Remembering Neil


----------



## themamaj

A rarity tonight. Both of peppered cories together in open view. They are the most shy of my cory cats. Probably a male and a female. Look at size difference between them. Also caught a cute one of one of pandas lounging on driftwood. The albinos were laying low tonight.

A picture of the one plant I seem to do well with at least in Goliath's tank...Duckweed!


----------



## themamaj

We drove out to the lake last night after hubby got off work. Nice playground took grandson to and took a little hike. Lightening bugs were just starting to come out on the trail. Fun catching them all along hike. Drove out by dam just as getting sunset. Took picture of lake. A mist had developed over water. Very pretty to see.


----------



## themamaj

So tired right now not sure I can crawl out of chair to feed and go to bed. Went to bounce house this am for open play. You can play for like $6 and adults free. Good energy burner! I did all the bouncers and slides too. I had to be a comedy act trying to get out of the things. Legs flying all directions as I rolled out on floor from one. Probably why cant move atm lol! Came home and was desperate for minute to sit down. Grandson wanted to play in pool which was fine until a water gun attack ensued. Going for diversion brought foam soap out to wash hot wheels cars and squirt clean. That kept him occupied about 10 minutes so next idea...bubble bath in the pool. Things gma lets you do that your parents never would. Haha.....sooooo tired but thankful for the day. 

Tomorrow day off so water changes all day. Chance has some surprise new plants. Shhh dont tell him but he may get them day early


----------



## themamaj

I am beginning to not like mornings. Never been an am person but not good days in fish room. As you know Neil passed yesterday. I had checked on him first thing that am and he lifted his little head and looked up at me. I knew it would be soon. When I came back from activities about lunch time he had already passed. Today I got up and was turning on lights. I have also had my close eye on Gage last few days, he has been sitting at the top and quiet. I don't like quiet fish as usually key indicator something is up. He did eat pretty good last night but wouldn't dive down after food. When trying to get a better look at him this am he startled and dash around and stuck himself in a plant. So not like him. A few minutes later he came back up to surface to his spot. He seemed to have some type of a seizure and jerked very hard and then fell to bottom. Literally dying in front of my eyes today. Very saddened as he was one of my special ones. They all are special but there are ones you just connect with a little more. Sigh. Not the way I wanted to start my day. Off to take care of tank and burial. SIP my friend Gage.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I'm so sorry. Neil and Gage both so close together.

I love the cories and duckweed pictures! So funny how each tank seems good with just one plant sometimes.

I bet Chance will love his new plant!

It looks like you had lots of fun (and exhaustion) with grandson! Kids are so fun, but they do tend to have more energy than we do. Some days, I regret not giving the daughter a younger sibling to play with. She was asking for a little sister today. Then, she told me she was going to have two babies. She wanted both baby seeds to be planted at the same time, but I tried to explain that it's easier on the body to have one at a time. (I tried to do a kid-friendly but truthful explanation of how babies are made. Daddy plants a baby seed in the mommy's tummy, and then mommy grows the baby until it's ready to be born.)


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Cute explanation on seeds  Don't feel bad on sibling. I am an only. There are definite advantages to it. Funny I used to ask my mom for a sister. My pronunciation was more like sifter so out comes Mom with cooking tools for me to play with. Haha.


----------



## Sadist

I remember wanting a sister at her age. I had a step brother 9 years old than me, then a half sister 12 years younger than me when the time came. I was pretty much an only child for a bunch of my life. 

I was a little apprehensive when she (in her booming 6 year old voice, not to be confused with the 6 year old mumble that happens when there's a bunch of noise) shouted out about planting two baby seeds in her tummy so she could have two babies.


----------



## themamaj

Lol yes I have had several embarrassing announcements by daughter when she was little. Funny how they dont know how to use a quiet voice when the need arises to make some statement. Keeps us laughing


----------



## themamaj

Joseph got moved next to Marlin. Thought might be nice to have kois together. Joseph is a lot smaller plakat but boy does he make up for it in speed and attitude. Whew look at face he gave Marlin. You going down! Major intruder alert!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ooh!! So pretty!! Where did you get him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Marlin is getting more black in. One side looks almost striped like a little bumble bee. Such a pretty boy!


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> Ooh!! So pretty!! Where did you get him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually at our good aquarium store in town. They had just gotten a shipment and he was one they got. They had never carried koi before so I got so excited when saw him. Had to wait several days to bring him home as they quarantine all new arrivals. He is named Joseph for his coat of many colors  Have had him since March. Funny enough they now carry koi bettas as regular item. Most all look just like Joseph when I got him. He has colored up a lot more now. Has a little black spot under chin makes him look like smiling if catch in right angle.


----------



## themamaj

Sara has hit puberty. Eggy! She had just had a big shrimp meal too so partial reason for full belly. Ovaries super visible now though. Aww growing up.


----------



## themamaj

Kokomo very busy exploring. He was not going to flare for camera today but had his little mouth a going like he had a lot to say.


----------



## Tealight03

Kokomo looks great! 

So sorry about your losses. Hope they are watching over you and the fish room.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks that is a sweet thought.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome pictures! I got a good laugh at Sarah's belly. Looks like Sky when she was super eggy.


----------



## themamaj

I thought of Sky when saw her belly last night. Hehe. These girls are so funny! Saw some pretty double tail females earlier today on run for dechlorinator. They were all super eggy too. Very pretty colors. The lady was doing all the water changes. I just beam like kid in candy store when see pretty clean water and gorgeous bettas. Eye candy


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing I need to go to your animal behavior class! Maybe you can teach us what you learn like why fish are so particular sometimes. I can't figure Kirov out. He was happy initially when put in 5.5. Then he has pouted and freaked out every time walk by tank. I guess he didnt like the high traffic area and seem to miss the interaction of other fish so I put him back in original 2.5. Good I still have empty tanks laying around. He seems more secure with that and interacting well with Snowflake. Finally got my classic Kirov face back. And I thought girls were complicated. These boys are just as moody!


----------



## Tealight03

I never move mine around. I always think about my first betta Phil who would freak when I moved him. He was so ocd. I might try rearranging tanks this weekend.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I wish we learned cool stuff like that in the class, unfortunately it's been mostly focused on animal mating  I don't think the teacher realizes that there are other animal behaviors. . . He did bring up bettas one day though, he asked who has ever purposefully flared a betta. I was the only one to raise my hand, man did I feel like a nerd haha. I think you're right about the high traffic, seems like he must be a sensitive little fish. Did you have the same ratio of plants in the 5.5 gallon? Maybe he felt vulnerable. Sushi acted that way, after the water lettuce grew out he's been much calmer when people are near .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Just curious how do you take such beautiful pictures of your fish? Are you using a camera or a smart phone? I love that last one you took its framed perfectly .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Just Samsung smartphone. Camera has really good clarity. Lol talk about nerd. I had to be only person at Verizon store that main quality wanted in phone was good camera to take fish pictures! This one has an editing program on it so can crop and adjust brightness, etc. So much faster than before uploading to computer first. Also can take video and upload to YouTube in like 5 minutes. Technology blows my mind! 

Too funny in class. Yep purposely flare bettas every day for exercise. Can just see teachers face :shake:


----------



## themamaj

In Kirov case, had moved him to upgrade to larger tank. I do periodically move some around in room for different view. Sometimes trial and error to see who likes to be together and who gets stressed by lights or activity. Have some that are very OCD and dont you dare move a plant. Others get bored and like variety. Putting Dandelion by Avalanche was good move today. He needed some woman interaction. Made him get up off his plant and flare a little. I card them too but most enjoy seeing other fish but yet having own space.


----------



## themamaj

*Roman*

Might as well confess now. Those white fish seem to get me every time. Saw this guy at Petco today and thought so pretty. Have missed my white bettas so brought him home. He has one tiny spot that may be red I cant tell. I'm sure he will marble or develop a color wash as my whites always do but I think even some color will be beautiful. So meet Roman. My daughter will be in Rome tomorrow so seemed appropriate. Worked long time on tank but very pleased.The cabomba have little blooms. They are really pretty when open up. Maybe we will get lucky and see them open in next day or so. Will get some more pictures tomorrow. He is still adjusting so letting him settle in. I hope he likes it here. Maybe Gage and Neil will smile knowing another friend got a chance and a home.


----------



## Tealight03

He is gorgeous! White ones get me too but my two that were white have marbled.


----------



## themamaj

*Happy Birthday CHANCE!!!*

Whoop Whoop Happy Birthday Chance!! Let's get the party started. How very blessed I am you came into my life. Thank you for the reason behind betta rescue but most of all for being you. Here he is all decked out for his special day.


----------



## Sadist

Yay, Chance! On the thumbnail, his hat looked like a parasite infection. Just click on it people, it's a party hat!


----------



## Tealight03

Happy Birthday Chance!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aww I love his little hat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

*Party Time*

We have had a lot of fun with Chance. Grandson and I went to store to get cupcake and balloon. Found a fish cupcake how perfect! Cashier said oh I can see it is someone's bday. Grandson said "oh yes it is our fish! He is 1 year old " Chuckles. Chance is enjoying special day. Bumped glass with cupcake icing trying to get picture. He kept biting at it on glass. Love him wish I could share but bday shrimp on menu for him.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## Sadist

Such a special little guy! Love that look on his face with the frosting.


----------



## Tealight03

Love the pictures and video! He looks so fascinated by everything. Hope he enjoys!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> We have had a lot of fun with Chance. Grandson and I went to store to get cupcake and balloon. Found a fish cupcake how perfect! Cashier said oh I can see it is someone's bday. Grandson said "oh yes it is our fish! He is 1 year old " Chuckles. Chance is enjoying special day. Bumped glass with cupcake icing trying to get picture. He kept biting at it on glass. Love him wish I could share but bday shrimp on menu for him.


Happy Birthday, Chance! Eeeeeeeee! You look so handsome with your cupcake and new Anubias! *kisses*


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw, aaaw, aaaaw, that is the sweetest video. Happy Birthday Chance! He looks so happy! 


Roman is gorgeous! He must be wowed by his new home!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Yay, Chance! On the thumbnail, his hat looked like a parasite infection. Just click on it people, it's a party hat!


Hahaha


----------



## themamaj

*A Look Back*

A look back at my special boy. Mama feeling a bit sentimental tonight. I know most all of you know Chance's story but when I look back at pictures I am always amazed at what he has overcome. I am so thankful I found him way back in the shelf that night. The boy I stayed up checking on all night for fear he wouldn't make it through the night to seeing him blossom and become the best fish I could ever imagine. His goofy little antics and playful spirit make me smile every day. Very proud of him. I hope he knows how much he is cherished. Praying for many more years my dear friend.


----------



## themamaj

I have a whole lot more of Chance but will not make you look through whole baby album 

Here are some of Roman. Happy exploring today and eating well. Always get tickled feeding frozen food to new fish especially when they have come from crummy cups and pellets. (Ohhh what is this mysterious thing falling from sky...wait could that be prey...like real food? Chomp. Where can I get more of this). Sitting looking at surface "just in case" more appears. About 2 days and I am shaking them off toothpick. Joy!


----------



## themamaj

I was video happy today. There are two of Roman. Here is link to one. Can see other on channel if want.


----------



## themamaj

Ok one more story and then I will hush. Big day with grandson. He wanted to go to park as soon as picked up today so we did. This park is neat because has a wading creek that runs through middle of it fed by a natural stream. The Lions Club maintains it and has done a good job landscaping with large rocks for kids to jump across and pea gravel on creek bed. Grandson calls all rocks crystals so that is what we gathered for Chance. Duck pond is right across street so walked over to see ducks. So many neat ducks and geese. Probably all terrorized after we left (little boys love to chase geese!). There was a mama duck with her 3 little ducklings. I just love sitting and watching animals. The mama swimming around keeping those little ducks all in a row. They were so cute and fuzzy!!! After park we had Chance's party and then since wet from creek we decided we would head to the pool. Yep every minute is action packed but I so love spending time with him. He fell asleep on way home so got to snuggle on couch a few minutes before had to take him home. He woke up so we were sharing our special cupcake. Boy it was yummy too. Hate Chance missed it. Sometime with kids you have these really precious little conversations. He was thinking on his day and about our "party". Grandma I wish Chance was a real fish... He is honey. You mean real person?... Yes so we could play with him.... Well we can play and talk to him. We shared his party with him and since he likes to swim, we went swimming too... Oh yeah! Grandma Chance had the best party ever!... Yes he did.


----------



## kitkat67

Stumbled across this on Google and thought, "where's that axolotl lady..."


----------



## Sadist

I'd forgotten about Chance's long journey and big changes. What an awesome boy!

Oh Roman is so gorgeous, and a double tail to boot! I think he may turn into a butterfly pattern with his little dot. Well, we can all wish. If he has to change colors, that would be pleasing on the eye!


----------



## themamaj

Kitkat I love the axolotl picture. Too funny. Thanks for sharing!

Thanks Sadist. It will be fun to see how coloration progresses.


----------



## themamaj

Nice clean tank. Switched Cryptocoryn and Rotala and added anubias in front. Took out sword plant that was waining. May move it to more shallow tank so can get more direct light. Added big scoop of duckweed to help anchor water lettuce till fill in better. Love those long roots. Probably my favourite floating plant. Disloged the filter tube cleaning. If you have ever owned a Fluval you know the grief from that. My only complaint on tank is if you need to do maintenance in back chamber it is too small for a person's hand. You have to pull everything out and snap back together while you jimmy it back down in place praying whole time it doesn't pop apart again in process.

Anubias has a little bloom. Really pretty!


----------



## themamaj

Harbor as got a good tank scrub. Had some myriophyllum (milfoil) that was really shedding. Moved it over to sorority tank to see if does better with CO2. May have to get a couple more small units for larger tanks. Really want to boost growth. Be a lot cheaper to be able to use more cuttings instead of having to buy more bunch plants. Still learning what grows well under my conditions. Like to try new plants when see them. Some have done well. Others major melts. Spaced out other plants to fill in. Harbor seems happy and so active today.


----------



## Tealight03

Plants are so frustrating. All of my java fern died/turned brown. Multiple tanks so I'm not quitw sure. They did well for a while.


----------



## themamaj

Have had some java moss do well and other get really stringy and turn brown. Cant figure. Do same thing.


----------



## themamaj

Now how could you deny this beautiful face and blue lipstick? Leo working her magic! 😙


----------



## themamaj

Patches going after that mystery man in the mirror. He sure has lovely and funny poses.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Chewy still working on fins but doing really well


----------



## themamaj

Few tank updates. Bryant, Strasse and Goliath all got some plant trims. Opened up some more surface space. Took Strasse's cholla wood out and gave good scrub. Also did major vacuum and moved few plants around. Sad to say last of shrimp in that tank are now gone. Would love to start another colony but so expensive. Not sure if tetras have been snacking. They love shrimp! Little nippers also took bite out of Strasse's fin. Mama not happy about that. I think he was in the way at feeding time. Piranhas they are! Goliath's tank still looks like jungle but cut a ton off tops off plants. Also pulled out 3/4 of Solo plastic cup full of duckweed. Caught a poor panda in siphon tube. It roughed him up but ok. I swear they get right in middle of vacuum even though constantly pushing them back. It is so interesting to them it gets both of us in trouble at times.


----------



## themamaj

Loving my lotls. Koda is all smiles for worms. He wanted to curl up and sit in hand tonight. So cute. Coconut loved Betta Splendid new app today! Did first really big water change and vacuum. I do small spot vacuum and add evaporated water every day though. Took filters apart and cleaned good and changed carbon. Have carried so much water back and forth today. Big muscles but achy back. Off to bed. Need to quit staying up so late but love quiet time with crew.


----------



## Sadist

I didn't know anubias made flowers! How pretty! Love Patches' beard. Leo's lipstick is really cute. 

Plants are so finicky! I have the same thing with java moss. It grows like crazy in 2.5 window tank with salvinia in the way of light. In 10 gallon, I think the pond snails eat it. I think they're eating the salvinia roots, too. Salvinia spreading sideways but not many roots.

Haha, some leos would be awesome! When showed picture of painted turtle and bearded dragon, daughter wanted the dragon. Both can live a long time. Lizard cage probably more doable in her room since it won't be weighed down with water.


----------



## themamaj

As wet as I was after doing all water changes yesterday thought it might be nice to have one dry tank.haha Doing research, pricing and planning a leo tank. Petco is doing a reptile sale in few weeks. Trying to hold out. Have to take daughter up and back to PA for gym camp next week so cant get anything until get back. I do have my substrate carpet and feeding bowls. Trying to decide on hides. Fun to think about.

Dog on other hand is driving me nuts! She chews and nips continously and constantly grabbing things and tearing up. I hope this puppy stage passes soon!!!!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hah! You know you're in trouble when owner calls you "dog" rather than your real name. 

I am in love with your planted tanks! They are so serene and relaxiiiiiiing. I love the grass looking plant. 

Koda sitting on your hand is absolutely precious.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Yes Raya has been in big trouble. Trying to figure out how to expend her puppy energy in more constructive ways. When she is calm,she is delightful.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I think that's such an awesome idea you used a label maker for your fish names!! All the tanks are looking good, really love Bryant's the most it looks so natural.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Low and behold...look what I just found! I don't know where he was hiding during major tank clean. Wonder if any friends were hiding with him. Maybe hope for future shrimp colony after all.


----------



## themamaj

Hope everyone had a nice 4th. A day always fun in summer. My daughter went to city fireworks with friend so hubby and I were home tonight. One of our elderly neighbors across the street needed some help so he went over to help her and visited with her some while I was trying to finish some tanks and walk dog. Our adjacent neighbors were shooting off fireworks that were really pretty. Watched some of the local symphony live on phone while doing tanks. So funny fish really liked the music. Just danced around in tanks. Chance especially loved the music and will flare when I put phone to tank so he could see the fireworks too. Haha yes I need a life! Now how many fish have actually seen fireworks you know? He flared at them  

Been a crazy weekend. Daughter got back from mission trip to Italy Sat night. I will have to post some neat pictures of her day in Rome. Pretty amazing sites but city they were in most of the time was more in country. Country side probably favorite pictures she took. Went over to see in-laws last night and have dinner with them. MIL is wheelchair bound from severe arthritis. They have a van that has a ramp for her to go in and out of car. Last night she got to going too fast down ramp. I was standing right there but no way to stop it. Saw it tip and she went face first into brick wall by driveway and straight onto concrete. It was awful almost like watching it in slow motion but not even time to react so fast. Just seemed like really bad dream. I grabbed her and got her up to sitting position. Her forehead had worst bruise and pump knot ever seen. Hand and knee bleeding and some abrasions to face bleeding. We called 911. She never lost consciousness, dizzy or nauseated so all good neurological signs. Daughter saw it happen to and I know she was in shock as well. I sent her to get towels, ice, etc. FIL was really upset and trying to talk to dispatch while hubby ran down hill to help. Of course when you need paramedics it seems like FOREVER for them to arrive though probably 10 minutes. She had on thick jeans so saw knee bleeding but didn't think more than scrape since pants. They cut jeans back to see and knee had huge gash. Spent evening at ER. Thankfully she was OK and no internal head injury and no broken bones. That was a miracle. Knee had to have 6-8 stitches and only could repair one side because skin so thin. Her face is super bruised. Would you believe hospital sent her home????? I don't get it. Really...elderly person with head injury. Ok here is your discharge papers. Hubby stayed with them both over night while I took jet lagged daughter home. Felt bad for her too as so tired dozing off in on in waiting room while some really creepy man came and sat right next to her. I think we are all still a bit traumatized by whole thing. Hubby came home later today but going back tomorrow. I am thankful we were there when fell so could get help immediately and thankful she is ok. I am a nurse so used to handling injuries and can stay really calm during time. After the fact, it got to me especially being family. I know we are at that stage where parents getting older. Actually my mom has had some health issues recently too. In that sandwich generation as it is called with older parents, yet still have kids of own at house and grandkids keeping. Anyway appreciate it if you would keep her in your prayers as she is recovering.


----------



## Sadist

I'm so glad you found a shrimp! That's the one you need to breed -- maybe those hiding genes will keep her children alive longer. I love the fish flaring at fireworks. We saw a baby trying to grab the lights in the sky when we went to a display last night. So cute.

I'm so horrified by your MiL incident and that they didn't keep her over night!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh dear. That is a sad story. Poor MIL. Head injury like that... Shudder. And a creeper sitting next to your sleeping daughter? I guess your nerves were shot by time to go home. 


So glad Chance enjoyed the fireworks. Hatzie would think he was making the explosions, knowing him.


----------



## themamaj

Very crazy day at work. Fax machine and I had too much quality time. Very chaotic evening too giving hubby stitches care instructions over phone while mopping up huge water spill from dog, daughter hasnt had dinner, grandson poked his eye with stick and dog used home office as her potty place. Need a Calgon moment!!!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so sorry. I sure hope today is better for you.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a day! I hope today treats you better.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. We are going to drive up to mountains for day. Parents have a time share. It has a pool and nice playground. Need to check on mom because of bp issues. Hopefully grandson will take mind off it. Maybe we can get in creek too and bring home some river rocks for tanks .Forgot to mention in last night my debit card had a potential fraud alert so had to do all this stuff with bank to reactive my acct. Craziness but are going to be positive and have great day today


----------



## Sadist

Bank stuff has been crazy with me, too. They randomly turned one of our cards off (the one I carry), so we've been living on cash. Hard to do grocery runs.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Have a fun trip in the mountains!! Sounds lovely! Hope your mom gets better soon. My husband and I will be going up to NC and Tennessee in August, I can't wait!! It's so beautiful up there and nice that you can go in a river without the fear of being eaten by a gator . Scary about the bank stuff, I had that happen last year. Some guy stole my wallet with my debit card, all my credit cards, even driver license and school ID. I feel your pain and frustration . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Today ended up being a really nice day and made up for yesterday chaos. It was really nice just having a family day. Daughter didn't go to practice today so we could drive up earlier. My mom was having a good day. Her blood pressure finally in normal range today so I could tell she was much more herself. We took grandson down to the indoor pool of which he swam and jump and jumped and did I mention jumped in the pool  Daughter wanted to go to up to the activity building because they were doing a ceramic painting activity. Ok you have to picture now...time share and old people and activity planners LOL. There are plenty of families there but funny who ends up in activity building most of time. Actually daughter won BINGO one time when there and got a candy, popcorn and movie package. Hey good prizes!! Today they did the painting so Dad took her to that and Mom and I stayed at pool with grandson. I think Dad enjoyed some one on one with daughter and maybe a break from my mother haha. Mom was getting tired so went back to room for dry clothes and snack. Only problem grandson had spotted the outdoor pool. We took him up to that and he met a little girl a few years older and they played and played. I got to sit for a few minutes so good with that! Daughter had gone and sat on chair swing with my mom. Grandson now headed to creek. We jumped rocks and he caught water spiders. Of course I am like yes you can get in the creek...grandma needs a few river stones for tanks. We did bring home a few small ones. Dad was hungry so pulled grandson out of water and we went to dinner. We got to eat at this pottery house place. It was really neat. Apparently my parents frequent the place as the waitress knew them. Dad wanted to sit outside which was great. They had the prettiest terrace. We got to sit under this trellis covered with vines. The pattio was made of stone and the wall behind this little eating area had a gorgeous stone wall. The terrace had a little creek running through lined with big river rocks and very nicely landscaped with plants and flowers. The best part is there was a koi pond next to our table. Best restaurant ever right?! They had homemade bread that was sooo good. You got that fresh bread smell right as you walked in. Food was very good and reasonably priced. They served all the food on actually pottery plates made next door at store. Beautiful!! We sat there talking and I looked over at Mom sitting there with her red, white and blue outfit. She had on a little white cap and matching costume jewelry. Oh yes the red lipstick on!!! Dad had on his patriotic shirt too. Just precious sitting there watching them. Grandson never sat still but outdoor setting perfect for little one with the wiggles. With all going on this week, I know our parents are getting to an age that we will see more health issues. I sure cherish the good days. Today will be a good memory.


----------



## themamaj

:redmad: Seriously Coconut! Oh I am furious...Koda has a chunk bitten out of tail. 12 o'clock at night is not when I need to learn how to make a divider for a tank. Rrrrrrrr. I feel so bad for Koda and guilty that this is the second bite. Clearly we know who is the alpha and is picking on the little guy. Not happy at all. Poor Koda :crying:


----------



## BettaSplendid

Naughty nibbly Coconut. 

That day sounds like a dream. A koi pond next to your outside table?! That would make me deliriously happy and giddy. But where are the pictures, surely there are koi pics...? I giggled at the red lipstick. Marlie.  And that river stone collecting sounds so beautiful. Grandson sure is blessed to have you! Very few gma's would entertain their grandchildren like you do, river rock jumping and fish birthday parties.


----------



## themamaj

You are sweet. I could kick myself as didnt get any pictures at restaurant. Guess too busy keeping grandson in seat and trying to eat a bite here and there. 

Did get a few pictures of Pigeon River. Pictures never do nature justice. One of my favorite things when go to mountains is walking down by river. Really beautiful! Funny grandson hopping all over catching his water bugs. I stop and was fascinated by moss growing on rock. Sat there pondering now how does that moss grow and attach so well to that rock and I can't get my java moss to attach. Always in aquarium mode. Daughter just rolled eyes in embarrassment that I was looking for a few perfect accent rocks.


----------



## Sadist

Hehe, every mind is different. Last time we were by water, we'd found those puddles of tadpoles and insect larvae. Daughter and I had blast catching tadpoles in crowded puddles and moving to puddles that were all bugs. Moved maybe 3-4 so they'd have buddies but wouldn't use up all the oxygen. Last time we went hiking, we got a lot of ticks on us (just the clothing, no biters), so we kind of hurried back to the car without enjoying ourselves as much as normal. Mamma doesn't like tick diseases on her baby!


----------



## themamaj

Funny talking about dreams. Had funniest dream last night about Chance. Must have had him on mind since talking about his party yesterday and knowing I needed to do tanks today mixed up with Finding Dory movie on mind. In dream was doing water change for Chance. Suddenly he was in another tank but this water was not clean. Then he jumped into another tank but there was a whale in the bottom of tank. Oh Chance could not be in that! Plus water too cold. I went to grab another tank and 2 frogs crawled out that I didn't know I had. Meanwhile a party was going on at my house. I was not at the party because changing tanks. People at party started walking up and down halls to see fish room but my tanks were like a display at an aquarium. That was the cool part haha. Then a guy rolled up like a 125 gallon tank to give me. Standing looking at that tank in awe when realized oh Chance! Why did i not put him back in original tank? I changed water and he jumped back in and all lived happily ever after. Lol


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Hehe, every mind is different. Last time we were by water, we'd found those puddles of tadpoles and insect larvae. Daughter and I had blast catching tadpoles in crowded puddles and moving to puddles that were all bugs. Moved maybe 3-4 so they'd have buddies but wouldn't use up all the oxygen. Last time we went hiking, we got a lot of ticks on us (just the clothing, no biters), so we kind of hurried back to the car without enjoying ourselves as much as normal. Mamma doesn't like tick diseases on her baby!


That is so precious moving them so they all had equal oxygen. Yes ticks have been especially bad this year. We have seen several even in backyard and I dont remember that hardly ever happening.


----------



## Sadist

We mostly saw them when we stopped (like for daughter to go potty). No matter how much she tries at home, everything wants to come out when we're in the woods. We saw a man running his dog down the trails, too, but we saw the ticks later. I worried about his dog getting sick. Hopefully, he's on tick meds and got physically checked when home.

Haha, free 125 gallon tank! Lovely part of the dream.


----------



## Autumncrossing

The restaurant sounds so pretty!!! Koi and good bread ? I'm sold!! Do you remember the name of it? That river looks so beautiful, love the green leaves and rocks. Have I mentioned we don't really have rocks in central Florida! Lol I don't think you're crazy for taking them all home .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

It is a good thing she is cute. This "was" her toy box. Not sure good dog pattern applies anymore. Anxious to get her through puppy stage!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Hehe it says good dog all over it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Autumncrossing said:


> The restaurant sounds so pretty!!! Koi and good bread ? I'm sold!! Do you remember the name of it? That river looks so beautiful, love the green leaves and rocks. Have I mentioned we don't really have rocks in central Florida! Lol I don't think you're crazy for taking them all home .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called the Pottery House in Pigeon Forge right next to Old Mill Restaurant which is also amazing.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Beautiful mountain stream! Once your daughter gets to her 20's she will be your best friend again. Being a teenager is hard stuff. I am totally horrified, looking back, at how I treated my own mom then.  She says she only has good memories but I remember ditching her for friends and all that... And now those friends are long gone and she is my best friend. Some day she will realize. For now though you have grandson as your enthusiastic river rock collector buddy! Did he find any quartz? I always liked mica too, in those mountain streams. I really want a property with a stream. I can imagine the alpacas cooling off in it in the summer... 

I bet pics of the restaurant are online if you do an image search with the name of the pottery place!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> It is a good thing she is cute. This "was" her toy box. Not sure good dog pattern applies anymore. Anxious to get her through puppy stage!




HER EARS I CANNOT HANDLE THE CUTENESS LEVEL SHE HAS ATTAINED! 


:surprise:

Oh her ears are precious, can't even be upset about the box.... Sorry. I am sure it was a nice box... Those foldy over ears though...


----------



## themamaj

When I catch cuteness it is really hard to be mad. Playing in sandbox and sleeping on couch. She loves her blanky and her stuffed goose.


----------



## themamaj

Poor Koda


----------



## Sadist

Poor baby. I was hoping they'd be able to stay together.


----------



## themamaj

Me too! I have a craft mesh divider in tank now and had to pull out one of big plants they both liked. Tank looks so small with divider in it. I'm sure it is just a visual thing but was so enjoying the look of the long tank for both to have so much horizontal swim space. (It cracks me up that I now look at a 20L and think it is a "small tank") It is best thing to do for Koda though. He needs time to heal and grow. Coconut has really taken a growth spurt and actually feels like substance when on my hand. He is super nippy even with me, but really think it is food driven. I love them both. Makes me so sad they are not pals liked I had hoped. Maybe when they are both closer to adult size I can try again. Some time alone may give Koda more confidence. Have been really protective of him from beginning and always fed in separate areas. Coconut always watched me feed Koda. Maybe he was concerned someone else taking his food even though clearly not the case! I guess it is like sorority girls in that sometimes personalities click and sometimes they don't. Not the fault of the animal, they are just following instinct. A good thing to remember is always have to keep in mind what is best for that particular one and flex to separate if needed. For now I will try the divided. Ponder whether to put each in own ten gallon. Maybe they will mature enough as well so I can sex them. That might shed some light on the issue. I'm sure they "know". I just don't know yet


----------



## themamaj

*Popsicle*

Summertime cuteness. P is for personality.


----------



## themamaj

*Roman*

Roman played with vacuum tube as cleaned tank. Used my small one to spot clean. I have really enjoyed him. So fun to watch swim. He will peep out of ruins at me.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love Popsicle's wild spots. Was she marked "baby boy" at the store? :tries to remember back:

And Roman! He is so adorable and I really like his double tail. That shape is growing on me. No marbling yet?


----------



## Sadist

I love Popsicle's stripes and dots! I think Roman's red dot is getting bigger. His fins are so gorgeous and flowy.


----------



## themamaj

Roman has a lot of fins. They will flop over sometimes which is really funny. Reminds me of Nimbus. Fish going one way and fins in every direction. His spots are visible but cant tell any huge change in them. He was so miserable in store cup. Just thrills me to walk by tank now and see him fluttering around exploring and playing hide and seek in plants.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yeah, I see the red in his tail now. Psalm has nice big burgandy spots on the outer edges of his dorsal. I am enjoying watching the progress.


----------



## themamaj

Speaking of Rome. Here are a few pictures from daughter's trip to Rome. Beautiful cathedral.


----------



## themamaj

The town of Arezzo, Italy


----------



## Tealight03

Raya is such a cutie!I'm sure she's not any trouble at all lol.

Sorry about Koda. Hopefully he heals quickly.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. I hope so too. 

Here is a video I took of Joseph. He is a feisty little thing!


----------



## themamaj

Here is one I caught of him still which is not often! Funny little plakats.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Beautiful Italy. Son is studying Leonardo and Michaelangelo right now, so nice to see some Italy pics! 

Those plakats! "Swim so wild and swim so free." Don't you love how they zip through the water? All tail types have their own beauty. Big tails are graceful, but plakats are sporty!


----------



## themamaj

Crazy few days. Was headed to Pennsylvania to take daughter to camp. Stopped halfway in Ohio after a little sight seeing. That night got super sick. Not sure if food poisoning or virus but I ended up not being able to make rest of trip and have been resting in hotel last few days. Better now thankfully and headed home. Hope fish, axolotls ok as 2 days with no one cking on them.


----------



## Sadist

I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Whoa!


----------



## Tealight03

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## themamaj

Yes much better. It has taken me few days to get stamina back but very thankful to be over that. 

All my guys were good when i got home. I think they were happy to see me...hungry  I gave them big dinner of mysis and brine shrimp mix. Was pleased to see progress in growth of Koda tail and gills. Their regeneration abilities are really incredible. Coconut really growing. 

Here are some pictures of Marlin. His black is coming in more. Makes the yellow spots contrast nicely. He has a black spot on beard. Pretty cute.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Marlin is so cute!! Love the yellow and black reminds me of a little bumble bee lol. Glad you are feeling better too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Next to his black spot on the beard is a yellow spot, too! Such a cutie. He reminds me of a little bumble bee, too. My dad showed me how to pet bumble bees, but I never had the courage to try.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am very glad to hear that you have recovered! What a mysterious illness! So daughter never got sick? Maybe it was something you ate. So glad you're better now. 

Okay, Marlin is seriously adorable. He doesn't need to be THAT cute. I am feeling rather sad that I didn't get his twin I saw at Fintastic. But where would I have put him? He looked exactly like Marlin and Daughter loved him. She never talks me out of animals.


----------



## Kisiel

themamaj said:


> Yes much better. It has taken me few days to get stamina back but very thankful to be over that.
> 
> All my guys were good when i got home. I think they were happy to see me...hungry  I gave them big dinner of mysis and brine shrimp mix. Was pleased to see progress in growth of Koda tail and gills. Their regeneration abilities are really incredible. Coconut really growing.
> 
> Here are some pictures of Marlin. His black is coming in more. Makes the yellow spots contrast nicely. He has a black spot on beard. Pretty cute.


Whoa, he is stunning!


----------



## themamaj

Just tell me to quick checking. I just get mad. This is not acceptable! I'll let you guess where this was. I also saw the poster child for dropsy...not kidding along with the poster child for saddleback disease and ammonia poisoning. This guy is just an example of some of cups. Oh makes me so mad. My grandson was with me and I was just fussing. Love his heart he said "grandma they are not taking good care of their fish! They just need you to work here". I can't tell you how it kills me to see fish in this condition!!!!


----------



## themamaj

I am going to consider this is the positive for the week from what I saw today. My friend from work texted me Sun night and they were considered a betta for her teenage daughter. I helped them via text pick out appropriate supplies, gave links to get adjustable heater, etc and they brought this boy home. Thankfully he is one of the lucky ones. My friend's fish Poseidon. He is doing well in his new home. They are coming over Thursday to get see fish room and learn about plants and other tips for care.


----------



## BettaSplendid

One sad betta, one lucky betta. How long must that first love been waiting in his cup? He looks so defeated. "Why are the humans doing this to me?"  He wants a cave and his own java fern...

The lucky crowntail is going to get spoiled, I just know it. How cool they are coming to your fish room to learn from you!


----------



## Sadist

Poor little guy in the dirty cup. I complained before when I saw lots of bettas like that, and the store took it seriously and fixed everything back up. I think they'd just replaced the old fish guy, and the new person was going through the learning curve.

I'm so glad your friends are getting advice for their boy! He's a cutie in there with his bubble nest and spikes.


----------



## themamaj

I have not seen it that bad in awhile. Maybe it is time to revisit the local manager. You know the thing that gets me is that they end up having some really beautiful fish. There are people that obviously want to buy fish. I really struggle with stores like Walmart because I don't want them to necessarily stop selling fish but *to take care of them*. I don't think that is unreasonable. Some of my favorite fish have come from Walmart but they have also come from hard beginnings....Chance, Benjamin, Bob, Toby, Sam and Levi. (Sam and Levi passed this year but lived full happy lives). Harbor was a healthy boy who I caught close to shipment day. I think I would not have wanted to have missed having any of those boys but boy I wish I could have changed things they went through before I got them.


----------



## Sadist

I remember our Walmart when the new fish area person started. Every tank filled with fish corpses. I recall seeing him netting all the corpses out. Now, the tanks are reasonably clean, at least as clean as a chain pet store. The betta lids have instructions to feed sparingly 2-3 times a week, so they have less ammonia in them (no food floating around, less poop because they don't get much to eat). The care is still not great, but I think he also does water changes for them once a week in the cups. They're still sitting on a walmart shelf with either 24/7 light or 24/7 dark, depending on where on the shelf they're at. Not great, and I feel sorry for the poor guys. Recently, the walmart breeder has had many interesting new colors. Instead of just red or blue crowntails or veil tails, they have marbles and butterfly crowntails, orange or yellow pineapple veil tails, and even a butterfly veil tail. The butterfly lines were even decent. Unfortunately, in the poor condition, the crown tails all had curly or bent rays. I really wish I had started up my rescue operation a bit better. I fell in love with TS and thought he was too old to ship. Now, I'm wondering if those gray scales on his face are just natural coloring.

I also feel that walmart sells the wrong kind of fish. They have 3-4 different kinds that get really huge and have the babies in the tank and don't sell tanks large enough for the adult version (chinese algae fish, oscars, the other sucker fish that get huge). I really wish that people had to go to the breeder for those kinds of fish so they got a better idea of their care and size.


----------



## themamaj

*Meltdown*

As the temperature rises so does my blood pressure. Another hot summer day. We spent several hours at the pool to beat heat. Car temp was 104 when got in from pool. Outside temps mid 90s again. We got home to find upstairs air conditioner out again. Thermostat said 83. Immediately ran to check axolotls. Tank temp had risen to 74. Dangerous! Began ice bags and extra fans to get temp down. Everything seemed to be responding and hubby had call into air man. Took grandson onto park to run more energy off him and dog. Hubby had to go check mom that fell other day. Came home and upstairs temp had risen to 86! I am having my own meltdown at that point. Axolotl tank had risen to 78 and they were showing signs of heat stress. Pulled 2 temp tanks and used half freshwater and half tank water and netted them out. I had to get temp down but cant cool to quickly or that can cause stress too. Coconut is bigger than my nets now so a challenge to move him. He seemed to be having a greater impact from heat. Gills were curling forward. Got tanks moved downstairs to cooler temp. Gradually have decreased temps and have them at about 71 now and continue to cool them. Both are recovering and I am starting to breathe a little. Thankful for back up tanks. Even betta room at too high temp. Unplugged all heaters. Have windows open and fans running. Whew hope air man responds tomorrow!


----------



## Sadist

Oh man! Our air guys usually come out same day. I was always impressed with out quick house services are here. I recall in TX, the AC broke, and it took them two weeks to figure out what's wrong and get it fixed. It was over 100 every day in those weeks. Thankfully, we didn't have any aquatic or reptile pets.


----------



## Tealight03

The heat has been killing me too. Have a couple heaters unplugged and tanks were 82 this morning. It's so weird Killian's tank is a 2.5 and still needs the heater to maintain the temp.


----------



## themamaj

This has been a really challenging week. Day 3 no air conditioning. Upstairs 89 degrees. Have been sleeping on couch cushions downstairs. Good grandson thought adventure. Bettas starting stress from heat. Fans on them and windows open. One tank got to 90. Axolotls would have died had not moved them. Cant get repairman here. Pretty frustrated.


----------



## Tealight03

Hope the repairman comes soon. Putting a fan in the window at night helps cool my apartment down. Might make the water temp fluctuate?


----------



## themamaj

Air man finally showed. Replaced part and better but not sure fixed yet. Wait and see. 

Today was reptile sale been waiting on. Have done my research, had tank set up and today got to pick out leopard gecko. Have looked at several and wasnt sure coloration wanted. Went last night to get few extra things. Held an albino tremper that was very pretty and good temperament. Today went back and that one sold but had another very pretty and a snow leopard gecko. I held the snow and I was hooked. The snow thing did it for me. So cute! Pretty sure female but may still be too young to know for sure. She is more grey and black and white. Very tolerant of me holding her and will crawl around on me. I am excited but a bit nervous is new area for me. Trying to get used to handling her but only for very short time as she needs to destress and settle in. Starting to explore a bit. I need to find another small hide. Have humid with moss. A cave with some levels to crawl on but she wants to hide in napkin in back. Go figure! Lil said she paper trains hers. Not sure we have that idea yet but it is a start. Meet Sofie.


----------



## Tealight03

She's a cutie. I saw one at Petsmart a couple weeks ago that reminded me of lil's Hawkeye.


----------



## themamaj

Missing Lil. Guess must be very busy.

Funny just misplaced where put crickets. Guess would have heard them later 

Dad and I were laughing talking about gut loading crickets and calcium/D3 dusting. He said used to mix up vitamins in turtle food when we raised them growing up. I still remember him weighing each of them (with Mom's Weight Watcher Scale for food Lol!!) and recording all info on them. Great memories. My dad and I are very much alike.


----------



## Sadist

I think Lil' paper trained hers by putting a paper towel in whatever place they picked to poop in.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh my, oh my, oh my, Sophie is _cuuuuuute_! Those eyes! Daughter would love to spend the week with you. She wants a chameleon. That is the latest obsession. Heh! I will not be showing her Sophie. Then I will hear nothing but gecko talk. She is still singing about axolotls.  I just do not need to be adding to my work load right now. Certainly when she is older and can help take care of them, I will load her up with axolotls and geckos and chameleons and bettas. Yup, always have admired those geckos, they lure you in with dreamy eyes. 

Yes, soon you will find the crickets! Right around sun down. Hehe


----------



## themamaj

It is really fun to see kids get excited about animals. Grandson was helping me feed daphnia to bettas. He has begged to help toothpick feed which makes me a bit nervous with him being 5 but he has listened well so I have started letting him do it with me. He just laughed oooh water fleas! And delighted seeing bettas chomp each bite. Talked about how their tummies are the size of their eyes so we only feed amount that size or smaller. I let him put his fingers in girls tank knowing they would swarm him with "kisses". He just loved it but only allowed if gma watching and says ok. He is learning about how to care for them and speaks up now if sees sick fish in store.If they ever talk about fish in kindergarten who knows what he will tell them  Fun sharing that with him. He will love Sofie and want to feed crickets and mealworms I'm sure. Typical boy loves all the bugs.


----------



## themamaj

Bob got a fun makeover. He has very suspicious of blue gems in water lol.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, look at him puff up at those gems! I love reading about grandson getting excited and helping with fish. My daughter likes to help out, and she gets excited when the fish bite the toothpick (she leaves it in too long). I haven't shown her that Sky will be held yet, or her hand would be in there all the time.


----------



## themamaj

Went to get dechlorinator and saw cutest puffers. They were figure 8 puffers. So cute and funny to watch. Store had snail population get out of hand so puffers in plant tanks now too. Hard to get super clear photos as dart around quickly but wanted you to see unique color pattern. Really do have a number 8 on back. Also had the tiniest axolotls. Aww mine look so big in comparison. Fun to see and happy they are really stock now. Also betta thought was unique. Pie bald metallic is what labeled. Bet he will be pretty.


----------



## themamaj

Look at those fluffy gills growing back  Koda doing so well. Tail almost healed too. Rounded out but color not fully back. Amazed how quick they can regenerate! Try to get picture when water clears more from water change. Just put them back in big tank. They are so happy for own space again.


----------



## Sadist

Hehe, pie bald is just when the head doesn't have color, looks pinkish. I think they're getting creative with color names to make more money.


----------



## themamaj

Probably at $29.99


----------



## Tealight03

I was just thinking that lol. Then again it is white so maybe it will marble and then be pie bald? Still.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Went to get dechlorinator and saw cutest puffers. They were figure 8 puffers. So cute and funny to watch. Store had snail population get out of hand so puffers in plant tanks now too. Hard to get super clear photos as dart around quickly but wanted you to see unique color pattern. Really do have a number 8 on back. Also had the tiniest axolotls. Aww mine look so big in comparison. Fun to see and happy they are really stock now. Also betta thought was unique. Pie bald metallic is what labeled. Bet he will be pretty.



_eye caaaaaaaaaaandyyyyyyyyyy! _


Puffers in the planted tank. I would love to see that in store. My dad had 2 freshwater puffers once. Absolutely adorable. And that betta is handsome! Do you think he will marble? He looks pretty miserable, hope he gets a home soon.


----------



## Sadist

I'd forgotten about the puffers when I made my post. They're adorable! I actually thought about getting pea puffers in the 10 gallon in the future. I'm just not sure I can grow enough snails for them; Mrs. Fish's tank is the only other one with lots of snails. Sky's tank has one that I see, and I sucked up a pack of eggs one time in there, too.


----------



## themamaj

Try a couple of trumpet snails if ever want snail population. I pull out cups of them every time clean Goliath's tank. They are like breeding rabbits. 

Got to see Sofie feed last night! Getting food ready bit of comedy act trying to pick up tiny crickets and put in ziplock bag to calcium dust. One got loose in storage closet. While catching him another got out container. I was jumping and cupping them all through the closet lol. Geckos are funny how they hunt. Their pupils dilate, go into ready stance and when poor cricket least expects it...chomp! They crawl around like little aligators in how they move. Head movement reminds me a lot of turtles raised in past. They also cat like in how curl up and like to snooze in warm place. I had hand in tank yesterday moving things around. Apparently I woke her up and crowded her space so she hissed at me. "Mama I was sleeping and not ready to get up!" Here is a picture of her hunting. Still wants to stay towards back of tank more. Hopefully over time feel more secure to be more visible.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! I have lots of pond snails, but I probably should get some MTS to stir up the sand tanks.


----------



## themamaj

When you catch these moments just have to smile...Hey Bob who lives in a pineapple under the sea??? :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

Tried to revamp girls tank last night. Any time move plants or add anything it is really funny watching them claiming territories. Feisty girls!


----------



## Tealight03

Love the picture of Bob! That pineapple matches him perfectly!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I have to agree!! Bob is ADORABLE!!! His home might be my favorite yet .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Woke up this am and my buddy Bo had passed away during the night. Such a spunky little guy and a favorite of mine from unique coloring. Sure will miss this pouty face! SIP Bo.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I'm sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Autumncrossing

So sorry to hear about Bo, he really was unique! How long did you have him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sorry for the loss of Bo. Was this unexpected? I love his fins. SIP little buddy.


----------



## themamaj

Yes pretty sudden. He had lost all color yesterday evening and was top sitting. No other signs illness. Was going to try an antibiotic today. Pretty baffled as he has been fine. I would guess he was around a year old not sure. I really hate it and dont know what has caused it


----------



## Tealight03

Oh no. He was one of my favorites. SIP Bo.


----------



## themamaj

Here are some Sofie pix. She is doing really well. Started to let me hold her for short periods. Loves her crickets and is very funny to watch go into hunt mode. She has gone through first shed. Really enjoying having a leo.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sophie has the cutest little peeker peepers ever! Precious . Glad to hear she is getting braver with you.


----------



## themamaj

I do watch fish a lot in stores. Sometimes one catches your eyes maybe a different color pattern, pouty mustache or even those deep penetrating eyes. The new shipment arrives. A day when everyone is actually healthy and active. I pick up each fish and look at. After all, each one deserves attention and admiration. In my mind it is a life...a creation...something special. Then days go by. You watch things decline. Lack of care, over feeding, stacked cups and you can almost feel the ammonia level rise like humidity in the air. From the fish perspective, your neighbors are now bloated, clamped and some of them wont recover. Yet you have hope and a fight for life. Maybe someone will still come....


----------



## Tealight03

That first one is very unique. Very sad to see them decline. Those cups are terrible...


----------



## themamaj

*Zebulon*

I saw this little fellow on shipment day. It was the dark little pouty lips and eyes that had a playful spirit about them. I look at each one. All are unique in own way, but his colors were unique. He reminded me of almost the reverse coloration of Toby. I sure hope he finds a home. I left but did take his picture which I do a lot when see different color pattern I like. Days went on. I thought about him. Back in the store I checked on him. Still there. Water getting cloudy with debris but still active. I left. That night I couldnt get him off my mind. I was busy with grandson and other activities. Time went on. Grandson and I went back in store to buy a gift. We always check the fish. Conditions had gone way down. I looked all around for him. There he was now starting to show signs of stress. Water was awful but not as horrific as some. I told grandson we are going to help this fish. I know I cant intervene for them all but he had already grabbed my heart. He was going home.

Grandson had also watched conditions go down with me. He was most excited for a new fish. He named him the Rainbow fish  You can see why with his colors. He has some bent rays and a few fin issues but other than the super high ammonia he has done well. Have had him a week or so. We have been through baths and salt treatments and pleased with progress. He got to move to a 2.5 planted tank a few days ago. I was delighted to see him eat shrimp for first time. He now zips through tank and flares at any neighbor that dares the swim on that side of tank. Pretty cool to watch transform from shy and hiding to confident boy. I named him Zebulon. Zebulon was the last of Jacob's sons in Bible. Name means gift or dwelling place. Kind of neat he now has the gift of a home. Meet Zeb


----------



## themamaj

*Happy Birthday Eli!*

Actually yesterday was Eli's homecoming birthday! I was at work yesterday so didn't get to do a shout out until today. Eli was another one of those watched fishes. He was fortunate to always have good care though. I watched him for several weeks before brought him home. He has changed so much and been such a super fun plakat! I love my plakats. I couldn't resist making this his bday picture. Doesn't it have a very Garfield like face? Yeah it's my birthday hurray in typical betta style. haha A very special boy to me so Happy Happy Birthday Eli!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tealight03

So glad you took him home! Lucky boy!

Happy Birthday Eli!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Your journal always takes me through a range of emotions. A roller coaster of happy, sad, happy. Those cups are disgusting! How can people be so cruel? But you are so kind and then I have hope. Zebulon is absolutely stunning. I am so glad you rescued him. And sweet Eli. I love his black stripe. Hehe


----------



## Autumncrossing

You are such a wonderful person, how kind of you to give each and everyone of them a minute of your time and thought. Actually brought a tear to my eye seeing those cups... How awful.. And on the opposite spectrum how kind of you to take one home and give him a shot at life. They all deserve it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWW! Was that him in that extra dirty cup? I'm SO glad you took him home!


----------



## themamaj

You all are very sweet. Even though his water was very bad, thankfully I could see him in his cup unlike some. When they get like that it is like I cant get home fast enough. He went immediately to blue bath soak before I even put him in tank. Love his heart he ran from net. I was like I promise buddy this is better trust me. When finally got in tank with actual clear water he just swam around like he was amazed at gravel, a hide and a silk plant. I always start them in a 1.5 to treat them and use the artificial decor so I can medicate if needed then move to real plants when ready. Here's a short video of him.


----------



## kitkat67

Aw. Good for you for taking care of these poor guys!


----------



## BettaSplendid

We love the pink tail, as you can imagine. Daughter had muffled squeals of delight around her mouth full of Nutrigrain bar.


----------



## Sadist

Those pink fins! Awesome! And grumpy birthday picture is cute, too.


----------



## themamaj

Oh is that a calcium covered cricket I see??? Look at those eyes and how the body language is in hunt mode. Second pix 4 crickets later with full tummy grin.


----------



## Tealight03

Zeb looks great! Sofie is too cute.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I am envious of Sofie. I wish I could curl up and take a nap!


----------



## Tealight03

Me too. 

Zeb is making me want another. Must resist...six is enough.


----------



## themamaj

In love with my leo. Great progress today as first day she hasnt raised her tail at my hand. Funny though...hand in tail up...hand out tail down. After a week, I am now the food source lol. Moved her meal worm dish to back of tank and now all over it. Much more active. Successfully hunting, eating, shedding and pooping. Had her first bath yesterday. Good to help with shedding process but also good for kidney function. Supplement a repta-boost vitamin which feed through syringe. Laps it up so cute. Still not crazy about me holding her but working on it. Started to crawl over hand in tank today so that is big. Hooked up thermostat to monitor heat mat temp. With that, humidity and temp gages look like weather station. Grandson loves her and of course thinks I got her for him. Shh we wont tell him really for grandma  Great teaching opportunities about reptiles so fun to do! Here is video tonight feeding. Put crickets in dish so I could get on camera. Crickets are dusted as why white. Cracked me up running in circle reminded me of ants go marching through harah harah. Sofie did not know what to think food running around.


----------



## themamaj

My favorite picture.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am in love too! What a cutie. I giggled furiously at the video. The crickets looked like little race cars speeding around and she is just watching. Hehe. You know it is not good when you're dusted with calcium powder.  Being in a foodbowl... not good either. Sophie thinks its good though. I can't get over her thoughtful eyes.


----------



## themamaj

Had a fun time hiking this weekend in Norris. We got to see the Grist Mill and the Threashing barn. Grandson wanted to wear his cowboy hat for hike. He gathered all kinds of treasures (rocks) along trail. Only problem is he likes big rocks. Carrying hat back down trail full of rocks thought I need to get him interested in collection leaves. They are a little lighter haha.


----------



## Sadist

Good to wear out the grandson and puppy.


----------



## kitkat67

I can personally attest that, as a kid, finding rocks you thought were special felt like getting presents! Collect all the rocks! Glad you guys had fun!


----------



## themamaj

Why you dont pick up a tank by rim.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no, that is too sad!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh my gosh!!! Was there anyone in there at the time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Just really thankful didnt cut an arm off or something. It was 2.5 so at least not a bigger tank. Had Coconut in quarantine until could evaluate belly better. One I am wondering if Coconut is a girl by body shape and no cloaca development yet. Last night tummy looked very bloated. Bloat can be a big issue in axolotls. Took a big poop and looks better so may have been pellets I fed one day. Put back in reg tank tonight. Had that 2.5 on floor after transfer and didnt think picking it up. Anyway keeping close eye on Coconut. Koda doing fine. Fluffy gills growing in well. Has been real challenge to keep temp down in tank. Have industrial fan blowing too. So ready for outside temps to drop below 90. Unfortunately no time in next 10 day forcast. Here are a couple of pix of them. Been so busy this week! Very behind on everything.


----------



## themamaj

Can you believe this is Kokomo? He has almost all blue and black on face now.


----------



## themamaj

Zebulon doing well. Fins almost look tie dyed.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is good to share pics of broken aquariums though, helps us all to learn. Was it empty even? Yes, I am very glad you didn't get cut. 

Also glad to hear Coconut is looking better. I would be too tempted to call... her?... Coco-no-no-nuts. But that is just me.  And what pretty fishy picture updates! I am lovin Zeb. He has such pretty color and shape as well. 

Do you watch Joey, the King of DIY, on youtube? He just put out a "how to" video on keeping aquariums cool. You probably know all the tricks though.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad no one was seriously injured with the tank! I've never really thought of how to pick them up before. Good lesson.

I love Zeb and his pink fins. Everyone looking lovely.


----------



## themamaj

Yes tank full of water that ended up everywhere. Ugg. Really glad no fish or axolotl in it at time. I have to pick up larger tanks by bottom because of size. With smaller tank so forget about weight of water. 

Coco no nuts. ROFL !!! Definitely have to be nickname if ever cam confirm girl. Havent seen DYI. Will look up. 

Zeb has been flaring up storm at his neighbors. With those pink fins have to show your beard is extra manly haha.


----------



## themamaj

Measured Coconut tonight and has grown to whopping 5 inches. Guestimate age around 6 months. Dont think I can confirm sex them till about a year old. Suspense!! Koda measured 4.5 inches and that is probably on tract. I guestimate him more like 5 months. His toe tips are turning white though. Usually that will indicate maturity starting. Coconut, however, has no signs of grey tips which is what you see on an albino or leucistic. Interesting. Pleased with growth rate on both since both were just barely 3 inches at homecoming.

And a fun picture in case you are in the Pokemon Go craze. Mudkip is the axolotl pokemon. I may have to get a stuffed one. Too cute.


----------



## themamaj

Shipment day. A few cuties I saw. So nice to see clear water cups.


----------



## themamaj

Went shopping with some bday money today. Went to Aquarium store to get more plants. Got VIP Special on bunch plants plus had a $11 credit from being loyal customer. Lol shudder to think what I spent to get that! They also gave me a bday discount of 20% off so paid $2 for plants  Went to PetSmart and they had their Top Fin 5 gallons on sale with pet perks. Got to register and tank was in wrong spot with price but manager honored price I saw. Ended up getting it half off which pretty great! That kind of customer service makes me go back! Pondering what to put in new tank. If I should move one of bettas or maybe something new??? Saw this tank display of Moscow guppies...hmmm


----------



## themamaj

Doing some water changes and happen to look over at Strasse's tank. :BIGsurprise: My substrate looked like it was moving. Looked closer and there were two young rili shrimp doing laps around the tank. They dont have full color yet but see beginning of stripes of color. I knew one of reds was berried at one point but almost never see them anymore. Other shocker there was what looked like young ghost shrimp on cholla. I thought they were long gone but I guess someone had babies. Shocked any have survived but thrilled. Here are a couple of pix. Look hard but two rili on cholla. Second picture possible ghost shrimp or rili with no color.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I think the clear one might be a blue rilli. You had some of those, right? It doesn't quite look like a ghost shrimp shape to me. I'm so happy they had some babies for you!


----------



## themamaj

That would be awesome if it was blue. Yes had 3 at one point but disappeared.


----------



## Sadist

Are you interested in a Walmart rescue? There was only one betta left at Walmart today. He was a steel blue crowntail with red wash. His water was clear, and he was skinny (underfed). Being the only one there, I wonder if all the others starved to death. I have absolutely no where to put him except on a window sill in a 1 or 1.5 gallon critter keeper. I didn't buy him because I don't really have a good place for him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I really like the looks of those guppies against the dark gravel. And baby shrimp! How wonderful! I agree, the 2nd pic looks like a rili too, just without red. My baby shrimpies all turn out differently. Some clear, some solid black, some solid blue, some striped or spotted or banded or striped AND spotted, lol. 

You got some great deals!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Are you interested in a Walmart rescue? There was only one betta left at Walmart today. He was a steel blue crowntail with red wash. His water was clear, and he was skinny (underfed). Being the only one there, I wonder if all the others starved to death. I have absolutely no where to put him except on a window sill in a 1 or 1.5 gallon critter keeper. I didn't buy him because I don't really have a good place for him.


Thanks but I dont think I can take on any more rescues right now as getting ready for insane time at work. Today is my last day off before Sept 5th. I dred month of August.


----------



## Sadist

Good luck!


----------



## themamaj

A few days late but celebrating Goliath and his 1 year with me July 28th. Happy Birthday buddy. Here he is sporting his cowboy hat.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hehehe, very cute. 

August sounds brutal for you!


----------



## Sadist

Oh, your spots and stripes are so gorgeous, Goliath! Be careful he doesn't follow me home. ;-)


----------



## themamaj

What is the saying about the best laid plans? Somehow life seems to always throw you a wrench. Sort of feeling wiped out by one. Daughter told us Friday that after 13 years of competitive gymnastics and a scholarship offer that she was quitting. Words can't describe how devastated I have been over that. Beyond the time, the years, the commitment, incredible costs, driving, sitting at practices, traveling, encouraging, working through injuries, etc we have had some of the most special times of her childhood. Seeing her stand up on top of that podium with cheesy grin, glittered hair spray and sparkly leo proudly showing off her medal was something I will never forget. We have visited places and met friends we never would have met without the sport. Special mother daughter time on trips laughing, shopping or sharing an ice cream cone hearing about which boy was the cutest in school. She has had a chance to grow up with Russian coaches to share her heritage with. So many memories. She has had a lot to overcome this year. She is older, skills are harder, injuries nagging.... but despite her incredible talent, her heart has changed. It is no longer the dream she once had. She feels very confident in decision with no regrets. I think it will take me quite awhile to get to that point. Change is never easy. Life goes on and I know it is much more than gymnastics but still seems such a big loss. We said our goodbyes yesterday at the gym. Today is my 50th bday. Big milestone. Instead of happy day it has been a hard one. Daughter and I both have had a lot of emotion today. No ones schedule the same tonight so no dinner, no cake, no celebration. Again not the "plans" I had hoped for but I know God has a plan. One for a hope and a future because I have trusted in Him. He is with me in good days and carries me during hard ones so even in life's disappointments I know I can trust in Him not only for me but for my family. Prov 3:5 Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him and He will direct your paths.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm so sorry to hear about your bad day ... I understand your daughter, I was a competitive swimmer for 12 years and one day I quit, I just couldn't take the pressure anymore. 4 years later I'm back and enjoying it more than I ever did. Sometimes it takes just taking a break from something for you to realize you miss it and to heal. She's so lucky that she got to experience all of those things and make memories that will last a life time... Even though the moment is gone those will always remain and she'll always think about her wonderful times with you. You couldn't have done anything more right as a parent. I sure think back of my adventures and all the cool places swimming took me and my family, I got to do things most people in the world probably never will. I hope you take a little bit of time tomorrow for yourself, you deserve it! Happy birthday mamaj!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I hope today is better for you! I think you should go out and have a birthday doughnut or cupcake somewhere. Or ice cream cake, my favorite. Hard to make one survive the trip home in the summer. Maybe you'd like some birthday guppy fry? Hehe, just kidding. I think a birthday 150 gallon tank and the fixings with a baby oscar would be nice. We can all dream.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I like the idea of the birthday tank. Expecially the 150 gallons part. Gosh, how much does that weigh?! Not sure my floors could handle it.


----------



## Sadist

Same here. Looking it up, it weighs 1,245 pounds for just the water and recommends a stand that can hold 1,500 pounds to be on the safe side. I'm sure it would break a hole in our floor for sure.


----------



## themamaj

What is it 8lbs a gallon? Of course not to mention substrate weight. Big! My bonus room might be in the basement after that addition haha. It is fun to think what you could do with a big tank. What possibilies with aquascspe and new species. So here is fun question: what new species would you like to try if could created tank of dreams?


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure if I would go for one or two big fish (like oscars) or just go with a bunch of schools of smaller fish that I like. Think of all the different types of little fish that could hold! It would be nice to try some of the bigger plants with whatever animals are in there. 

Big things: oscars, painted turtles (small for turtles, but they're small enough for tanks), the bigger type of crayfish, aquatic crabs, cichlids (I like most types I've seen pictures of). Of course, I could only get 1 or two types of the bigger things. Oh, daughter likes angel fish, too. The local store has some sort of electric blue cichlids that are supposedly less aggressive than the usual type of electric blue cichlids. I adore the color.

Little things: A school each of various tetra, guppies, maybe a sorority (I mean, with 150 gallon, really who wouldn't want to try one?), ADF, cories, more CPO's (they have more colors than orange out there, now), lots of shrimp, dario dario, platys, the list goes on.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> What is it 8lbs a gallon? Of course not to mention substrate weight. Big! My bonus room might be in the basement after that addition haha. It is fun to think what you could do with a big tank. What possibilies with aquascspe and new species. So here is fun question: what new species would you like to try if could created tank of dreams?


I really think puffer fish are cute. If I could have a huge tank that went on and on and on maybe an arrawana or some other large fish? I call Antigua my "miniature arrawana". He has jowls. And a strong sporty body. 

I love sting rays too, fresh water. Do those count? My dad had 2 sting rays and I loved feeding them shrimp. They would get on my hand and take the shrimp from between my fingers. They were amazing. No telling how much he paid for them, I am sure it was plenty...


----------



## Autumncrossing

Is it true puffer fish live in brackish water? Some guy at the petstore told me that but I'm not sure I believe him lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

I wonder. The figure 8 puffers seen were in a brackish tank. Seen others in fresh water of dwarf puffers. Would love to try those or scarlett badis so pretty. Hard to imagine what all you could put in big tank. Oh even a branch out in to salt water fish


----------



## themamaj

Sofie... love her. When you probably should just stay in the hide day. Lol like her bonnet? That bath tonight got shed going big.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Squee! Sophie is so adorable. Yes, love her little Laura Ingalls bonnet.


----------



## Sadist

Dwarf puffers are something I'd like to try. I'd have to dedicate one tank just for growing snails for them; I do have lots of snails, but I think they require a dedicated snail tank to keep the food source plentiful enough.


----------



## themamaj

Hope you all are doing well. Haven't had much time to post with crazy schedule. Poor fish have been having to rough it on pellets lately. Chance decided since he wasn't getting the attention he wanted he uprooted his plants for me to see. Silly boy. Funny how he likes to keep me on my toes. I hate I have not had time to spend with each of them as I wanted to last few days. I will have to tell my boss work is cutting into my fish time! lol Everyone is doing fine though. Sofie is growing by leaps and bounds. She lets me hold her more. Got her out tonight for a bit and she just snuggled down in the bend of my arm and just sat there quite content. Let hubby pet her for first time. He is not an animal person except for dogs but fortunately tolerates my hobby. He was like oh I don't want to hold it. I said just pet her..Will she bite? he asked Me laughing. She is not very smooth...honey she is a lizard. I'll have to work on him haha. Coconut and Koda are doing well too. Koda looks so long and lean. Coconut looks eggy. They both love their earthworms. Frogs were funny last night eating beef heart. Someone needs to tell Toby that is not a betta food. I think he would eat anything just to keep it from the frogs. Hopscotch had enough of his steeling so he would nip and run Toby off every time he would come in his area. Pretty funny to see betta being chased by frog. Flip flop got in action too. He is such a nut and stands up on hind legs to eat and then just falls over backwards. He flips back and does it again. Crazy animals around here! Popsicle is getting to be such a big girl. I thought she was Melia at first glance. Fun seeing them mature. Sara is still a tiny little thing but very sassy. Loves to shake those little spikes. Kokomo's head is almost completely dark now. So funny to think he once had so much white. He even made me a bubble nest. That is a rarity for him. Hopefully this weekend I can get caught up and get some pictures up.


----------



## themamaj

Well good morning my little sunshine. Hard not to smile when wake up to this face.


----------



## Sadist

Look at that cutie! So, will you be raising some baby axolotls or keeping them separated?


----------



## themamaj

Oh dont know about babies! That would put hubby over the edge haha. Would be so fun to watch development though.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie tonight ☺ Up to 6 inches long.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Well good morning my little sunshine. Hard not to smile when wake up to this face.


:surprise:

Unreal! Coconut is just toooooo cute! What in the world?! Is it necessary to be that cute? The pink gill frills, the eyes. I had to save that picture. Little toes. Sigh. Yeah, I could wake up to that. How is the maintenance on their tank? Do you find them more difficult than the bettas or are they on the same schedule water change wise? The big tank must keep the water quality nice and clean longer than a smaller tank.


----------



## Sadist

I've been telling you, your daughter would absolutely squeal with delight if she woke up to one of those in the house! Pink fringy gills! Big smiles!


----------



## BettaSplendid

[/I]


themamaj said:


> Sofie tonight ☺ Up to 6 inches long.


Oh please, pleeeease stooop, I am on cuteness overload. Coconut AND Sophie! Sophie has these confident eyes. She knows she is gorgeous. :kiss: And her pattern is very pretty. Lovely girl. 

So photogenic too.


----------



## themamaj

She knows how to work that cuteness too! They are very easy to care for and yes much like betta on tank but keep cool vs warm funny concept. I probably top off water for evaporation a little more frequently than bettas because running fans over surface for cooling. I feed every day right now because still juveniles but can go every other when adult. I feed mainly earthworms but also blood worms and a pellet on occasion. I spot vacuum poop as needed but other than that do regular weekly water change. They dont need any special lighting. Have combination of silk and live plants. Really easy and very fun to watch.


----------



## themamaj

Koda was feeling left out so had to show his cuteness. Look at how long he is getting. Up to 5 inches!


----------



## themamaj

Was coming in room to get some pictures of Toby and saw Sofie posing on rock hide. So cute! Love her expressive eyes!


----------



## themamaj

Marlin


----------



## themamaj

Sweet Sara


----------



## Sadist

Sweet Sara looks like she's in the moooood for some IAL and a nice bubble nest ;-) I love the pictures! Sophie is so pretty, I almost want to get one of those instead of a bearded dragon as future pet. So pretty!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow! Everyone looks great. Koda is so handsome. His coloring is realpy spectacular. And Marlin's too. I especially love his tail.


----------



## Sadist

Hehe, Marlin would be Bumblebee in our house  I love his pattern!


----------



## themamaj

Sofie has found a favorite perch in her plant to watch the crickets. Tried her on wax worms and phoenix worms (black soldier fly larva).Loved both. Ordered from rainbow worms. Very pleased with order and fast delivery. Dont have best scale but weight today 17.7 grams with conversion. She likes to climb especially on me. Crawled up and sat on my shoulder today. Pretty funny.


----------



## BettaSplendid

She is so ferocious, watching those crickets, wild gecko in her plastic tree. Waiting for the perfect moment to snap one up. Hehehehe. She looks very happy.


----------



## themamaj

Love this boy!


----------



## themamaj

Sofie reading the Geiko Ad my dad sent her. "I say you are a handsome gentleman...could I interest you in a wax worm tonight?" 😍


----------



## themamaj

Coconut likes to keep me guessing. Came out of cave tonight and what some cloaca development? Girls get it too but obviously not as prominent. Can see it when curled on hand. Coconut much more tolerant of holding. Koda wants to eat me. Giant worms this hand is! Very funny to feel little suction bites or kisses. It doesn't hurt at all but really strange feeling. Both are getting big. Hearty worm appetite!


----------



## themamaj

My work schedule is wiping me out. Second teacher's meeting tomorrow. Worked all day on class rolls. We have 110 kids which is big for a preschool. Unreal amount paperwork goes into it with kids dropping and adding up till today. Have had to hire 5 teachers so haven't begun to tackle employee paperwork and then all kids medical amd info sheets after open house. Whew. Count down to Labor Day when kids start and my work schedule goes back to normal. Could definitely not work full time with current fish and animal load and keeping grandson on all other days not working. Really struggling to keep head above water! Fish all doing fine but they are ready for more attention and frozen food. Daphnia and brine shrimp tonight so maybe that will make them happy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Sofie reading the Geiko Ad my dad sent her. "I say you are a handsome gentleman...could I interest you in a wax worm tonight?" 😍


So precious! I am grinning ear to ear and giggling. She really does seem to recognize it as another gecko. She seems very smart and thoughtful. Brains and beauty.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> My work schedule is wiping me out. Second teacher's meeting tomorrow. Worked all day on class rolls. We have 110 kids which is big for a preschool. Unreal amount paperwork goes into it with kids dropping and adding up till today. Have had to hire 5 teachers so haven't begun to tackle employee paperwork and then all kids medical amd info sheets after open house. Whew. Count down to Labor Day when kids start and my work schedule goes back to normal. Could definitely not work full time with current fish and animal load and keeping grandson on all other days not working. Really struggling to keep head above water! Fish all doing fine but they are ready for more attention and frozen food. Daphnia and brine shrimp tonight so maybe that will make them happy.


Aaaw, that is a lot. Whew. Plus the heat itself will take a lot out of you. Try not to have too much fishie guilt. They all have such a good amount of water per fish plus filters should be well established. Pellets probably keep water fresher longer than frozen foods too, even if they complain, LOL. 

That was a picture of Chance, right? He has distinctive fin shape. He looks more yellow in that pic but I am pretty sure it is him.


----------



## themamaj

Yes it was Chance. Thanks


----------



## Sadist

Chance sure has come a long way! Love the pictures. I hope you get a little break soon!


----------



## themamaj

On 5th tank with serious scrubbing. Glad had a few hours to put towards fish today. So much more need to do but committed for evening. Was concerned about Coconut yest. Cloaca swollen as well as bottom. Better today as pooped a lot over night. I think he was stopped up. Seems like anytime offer pellets has a problem. Worm only diet I guess. Doesn't faze Koda. He eats everything! Also concerned about Sofie. Only ate a little yesterday. Had bath because can tell shed soon. Was very active while out of cage though. Poop a little runny. Hoping just because drank more water with bath. Very quiet today. Sure hope no issues brewing. Kokomo having meltdown over water change. Bob pouting too. Joseph and Marlin always excited about theirs. Silly boys.


----------



## Sadist

Mom, my water's different! I wanna be dirty!


----------



## themamaj

Maybe you all can help me with some decisions. Goliath has two really large tumors. He has had them quite awhile but really have become larger last few months. He has never waivered in normal Goliath behavior until recently slowing down some. I pulled him into quarantine about 2 weeks ago and tried him on some epson salt and round kanaplex just to see if any help. I know there is no cure for those but have struggled as to whether to keep him separated to watch or let him go back to his beloved catfish for whatever time he has which is how leaning. Also struggle if he is suffering. Pineconing over areas but not systemic. Here are some pictures. Poor baby. I wish I could do something to help make it easier on him. 

In other news Hopscotch my adf has developed bloat. Has just appeared in last day. Sigh. Pulled him into quarantine. Flip Flop seems ok but want to prevent any issues. He will be very sad not having buddy. Will cont to watch Hopscotch but usually not good outcome for diagnosis. 

Good news though Sofie seems better. Think change in diet may have bothered her some. Getting ready for shed. Skin looks so gray right before. Grandson got to hold her first time today. He did really well with her.

Coconut has resolved constipation thankfully. Never dull moment around here!


----------



## Sadist

Poor Goliath with his tumors. I don't see any pineconing on the pictures even with how far the tumors poke out. I think I would keep him comfy until he won't eat any more (with the idea that if he's hurting too much to eat, he's ready to go), then put him to sleep. Your call; you know him better.

I'm glad Coconut and Sofie are doing better!

Poor Hopscotch. I don't know how to help frogs with that. Does daphnia work for them? Can they take epsom salt baths? I don't know how their skin does with salt.


----------



## fernielou

Look I have Marlins cousin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh dear. Poor babies. Those are such clear shots of Goliath too, but not much you can do I guess. If only they could talk. And your froggie.  I am so impressed you have had them so long, actually. They seem to be delicate but you've done well with them.


----------



## themamaj

Hopscotch passed overnight  Could tell it was soon so glad I pulled him. Flip flop is hanging at surface this am. Fuller looking belly but big blood worm night so hope just that. Getting ready to take apart their tank and give good scrub. There are a few meds you can give frogs but not as easy to treat as fish and yes cant do salt with frogs.

Goliath bottom sitting more. Catfish tank next on list. Will see how he is doing when finish. Son has grandson so will see how much can get done before pick up. Sure was nice to sleep in this am. Really needed rest.

fernielou love it!!!! He is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## themamaj

Benjamin is the sweetest fish. He loves his high spot on shelf so he can see all the action. Loves flaring with Nimbus. They are big buddies. Ben always happy to greet me and builds beautiful bubble nests! Showing off this am. Hey you sorority girls...look at this beard


----------



## themamaj

Big Red making appearance this afternoon!


----------



## Sadist

Aww, look at his beard! So pretty! Love the shrimp, too.


----------



## themamaj

Goliath got to go back to catfish. I can tell he is weak but after some initial adjustment he is back on patrol which makes me smile. He even knocked a catfish out of way for his hiding spot. So precious went down and nuzzled pandas when saw them. He talks a lot with his eyes. I think he is happy to be home. Catfish are super active after big water change. Albinos are still more shy. Had to encourage one out for picture.


----------



## themamaj

Toby is happy boy with his tank clean. Took out cave and added bridge for something different. Flip flop was all about the bridge. Tried to show me he could hold it up. Haha Toby has changed a lot with so much more blue. Body was cream color when got him. He has had a few frog fin nips so fins arent perfect but still beautiful boy. He was very happy to see Goliath next door!


----------



## Tealight03

Beautiful boys! Will you get another adf?


----------



## themamaj

Pondering that since they really do better in groups. I may go by aquarium store tom and see what they have in stock. Toby flaring more at Flip flop so dont want him to be stressed more by that. When have several they keep betta occupied plus you get to see more natural behavior in groups. Maybe will end up with girl this time. That could be interesting!!

Grandson got to go to races tonight so actually had a fish day. Good therapy for me!! Off to more tank cleaning


----------



## themamaj

Goliath's jungle. He is in front of wood with cats but camouflaged. Plants have done very well in there. So have MTS. If I ever had a puffer they would never lack for food!


----------



## themamaj

Harbor also playing peek a boo. Had bought a new bridge for him a few weeks back. I like the look of it.


----------



## Sadist

I love all the pictures and stories! Your pets are blessed to have such a great mamma.


----------



## themamaj

Aww you're sweet. I think just happy to have my attention today


----------



## themamaj

Chance and tank


----------



## themamaj

Worm night! Smiles all around :smile2: Hard to tell in picture but Koda's gills are a burgundy pink.


----------



## themamaj

Mysis shrimp all around for fishes. I just tucked everyone in for night. I did 5 big tanks. Added driftwood into girls tank. Had more melt so hope to do plant and supply run tomorrow. Nice just taking time to do in depth cleaning, filter changes and mostly just enjoying all my babies today. So fun watching each one swim up excited when going around room with shrimp. White cup = good food! They dont miss a thing. Goodnight thanks letting me share all pictures. Hopefully more updates tom.


----------



## themamaj

Shrimp are out and about today. Two of my rili babies. Look how different they are!


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Flip Flop salutes the USA athletes for their success in Rio.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> https://youtu.be/Yl0gYR8CSdM


 

He is wearing a little red belt. 

:laugh:


----------



## themamaj

*Dwarf cichlids*

No frogs today at store and low on shrimp which was other thought today, however, happened upon new fish that wowed me! These are caudopunctatus a type of dwarf cichlids. You can actually have these in a nano tank. Have a new 5 gallon got for bday pondering what wanted to do. I almost came home with two of these but pricey. Decided to come home and think on them and do more research. Really a beautiful fish!


----------



## Sadist

So pretty!


----------



## themamaj

*Petco*

Next stop was Petco to get crickets for Sofie. Several really cute bettas. Loved this red dragon plakat! The halfmoon reminded me of BettaSplendid's Smoothie. The little crowntail girl was the cutest with so much personality!!! I could have taken all home. 

Also some neat reptiles...first is a fire tail skink. He was really unusual. A gargoyle gecko was perched on hide and a baby bearded dragon. Last was cutest iguana! Now who wouldn't want to come home to this guy?! Did you know their eyes rotate around all different directions? Really fascinating!


----------



## Tealight03

That red plakat is a beauty!


----------



## themamaj

*Sofie*

Sofie posing tonight.


----------



## themamaj

The girls tank.


----------



## themamaj

Roman and tank


----------



## Tealight03

Roman's tank is lovely! My plants are looking rather sad. Trying to figure out if it's too little or too much light.


----------



## themamaj

Understand. I have a love/hate relationship with plants for that very reason. Same plant will do well in one tank and melt in other. Drives me nuts. 

Thinking on that red plakat. Not good when have empty tank and thinking of cute names. My high school colors. Hmmmm. Will have to ponder.


----------



## themamaj

Bryant's tank


----------



## Sadist

I love the pictures again! Chameleons look so awesome, but I read they get stressed from handling. I like how they stay relatively small, but if we got a reptile, it would have be something handle-able. Sofie is a doll!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. That is me with reptile. I really like being able to hold.


----------



## themamaj

Something is definitely wrong with Kokomo. Has been acting really strange since water change. He snapped out of silly behavior and was swimming fine. Then notice would go through periods of almost rock skipping surface gulping then crash to bottom and lay on side panting like marathon runner. Next min swim like nothing wrong and eating fine. Flared at mirror but then wore out. Today laying on bottom. At one point nose down in gravel. Roused him a bit and sat up but not swimming. At work now but wonder if he will make it through the day. Very puzzling.


----------



## Sadist

More types of seizures?


----------



## themamaj

I have no idea.


----------



## themamaj

Just got home. Laying on bottom breathing labored. Went back up and acting completely normal for about 10 min then surface skipping and crash. After recovers back to normal until another episode hits.. Going to do some research on it.


----------



## astrummortis

Poor guy! I'm sorry to hear this!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no. I hope you're able to find some answers.


----------



## themamaj

Not a lot of answers on Kokomo. I changed out filter and added one with more output to increase oxygenation. Though he has a planted tank so wouldn't think that would be issue. Water quality good. Temp good. Also added some Stability. Maybe some better. He has only had but one bad episode since. Seems curious of new filter. Eating but like having trouble catching pellet? No bloating, color loss, no signs parasite or fin deterioration. Read on one site sometimes fish can react with neuro symptoms with vitamin deficiency. Add Vitachem to food and once weekly to tank. Neuro issues in fish seems quite debatable. May just be some other internal issue causing symptoms. At least change maybe has eased things some. Will cont to monitor.


----------



## themamaj

Here is Mr Kirov tonight. Yes I see those big eyes hiding under your bridge!


----------



## themamaj

Zebulon is doing great. He loves having Kirov and Aspen on either side to have flaring duels. He can outlast both of them lol. I really like his sand. Hard to tell in picture but really a pretty tan color more like Goliath's sunset gold. It is a playsand got at Walmart for like $3.84 for huge bag. Only issue is have to super rinse and does contain some gravel pieces that need to be sifted. Still worth the work for price and quantity. Zeb is such a sweet boy!


----------



## themamaj

Aspen and tank. He has a few speaks of sand on him since just got his water change. He is a pretty easy going personality. He likes flaring for short time but then wants his card up for his "me time". Silly boys.


----------



## Tealight03

I wonder about vitamin deficiency too. I use RO water with Replenish. Sometimes squirt a couple drops of Vitachem in the tanks. Wonder if it's enough.


----------



## themamaj

Kokomo tonight. Decided to do another partial water change and added IAL around the room. Been so busy with work feel like haven't done enough for fish other than criticals. Working my way around trying to give each one this week an extensive tank clean.

I think any time have animal in captivity there are more challenges to meet dietary needs. Having good quality pellet and rotating foods when can definitely help. I've used both Boost and Vitachem. Boost just has the garlic added to help enhance appetite. Lol mine sure dont need enhanced appetites but it is a great product if you have a new fish, rescue or sick one. Culturel is also good to sprinkle on food to help immunity. I do use that as well but probably not as consistent as need to. So we do our best and let God take care of the rest  I think we all have some very loved bettas on the forum!


----------



## Tealight03

Yes we certainly do!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Where did you buy the Boost and Vitachem? 

Very lovely boys. Kirovs eyes never cease to amaze me. They're all beautiful. Sending kisses to Kokomo. His behavior is as puzzling as Simeon's and Smokey's. Both look completely normal yet behavior is off. Smokey barely moves, just parked in one spot near surface.


----------



## themamaj

Bought at our local aquarium store. Im sure you could find online. They are essentially same supplement. Boost has the garlic. Smells like great garlic rolls!


----------



## themamaj

Good morning Koda


----------



## themamaj

Kokomo seems to be doing well though havent been home to see him.Seemed active and happy this am. Left for work yest 8:30a and didnt get home till midnight. Took daughter to dance class after work. Mom called and my dad had passed out and ambulance there. Met her at ER and at hospital till late. Finally discharged him. He is doing ok but very weak. Apprec prayers for him. Back at work then back to check on them this evening. Starting into different phase of life with aging parents. Praying God will give me direction and ability to help and make good decisions for them.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is so scary. Thinking of you and your daddy, and mom too. That must have been horrible for her to see.


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about the scare with your dad! I hope he's doing better tonight.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you! My dad is doing much better now and regaining strength. Definitely a praise!

Kokomo is doing much better. No other signs of illness. When I was working in his tank other day I stirred around substrate replanting a plant that had come loose. I stirred up a MTS when did. I wondered if it was dead as substrate had an unusual smell. I removed it and did water change right after. Now wondering if dead snail was culprit. Thankfully Kokomo active and happy now. Those snails burrow so not as noticeable if loose one. Another lesson for me to listen to my fish.


----------



## themamaj

Ran by Aquarium store to get some Stability. They had new shipments in so go 3 cherry shrimp. Had a species called bloody mary that were such a stunning deep red but not for $16.99 a piece. I can be happy with my $4.99 cherries. Maybe if ever do a invertebrate tank I will venture into some special varieties. For a community tank, you never know who might become a snack so better not to have high $ shrimp for me. Strasse was checking them out for me. He is my little investigator.


----------



## Tealight03

Glad your dad and Kokomo are doing better. Do you test for ammonia? I used to but ran out. I need to get the test that only measures bad ammonia instead of both good and bad. I think I'm starving the plants but don't want ammonia hanging at .25.


----------



## themamaj

The store also had a frog shipment in. On quarantine till Tues so may go get 1 or 2 next week so Flipflop will have buddies again. He has done fine though. 

Store had got in 3 new axolotls. A wild, a copper and a golden albino! They were special order for another client but so fun to see! Wish I had thought to get pictures. 

Then off to Petco for crickets and had planned to get the red dragon boy saw other day. He was still there. So pretty and good form, but grumpy boy was active but not interactive with me as I had hoped. Silly but I have to connect to the fish to buy it. Happened to see another hmp on shelf. He about came through cup when saw me. Pick me pick me!!!!! See me flare...look at my cute side!! I put them together to watch interactions. Clearly the new boy had the personality I was looking for. He has more orange fins. I can see a turquoise that will probably come out with maturity. He is bigger bodied which I like and nice ventricles. Cant wait to get him in a tank. Here is Mr Personality in his cup. You can see why I loved him. Meet Judah.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. Yes have the API test set. I like it the best for amonia testing.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Judah is precious. His name means "praise", good one since you said "praise" in post 2334 about your dad.  I like Judah's pout and wide ventrals.


----------



## themamaj

Yes! Why thought perfect name.


----------



## themamaj

Shrimp in and acclimated. Wow what a furry of activity! Love seeing that again. Added shrimp tunnels back in for extra hides and another clump of java moss had from another tank. The shrimp are swimming everywhere on the tunnels, feeding on moss and intake sponge filter. Got a few pictures. New cherries right now are red 1, 2 and 3. Then there is Big Red rili and one of his babies I have named Bandit because of red band on face. Other baby has a red belt. Mama is Peppermint Patty but dont see her much. 

#1 making self at home, Red #2 and Big Red having a conference over who gets the plant. Red #2 won. Big Red off to make friends with Red #3 and last is Bandit. May they be fruitful and multiply :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

I am about to take out (meaning crush and destroy!) a Top Fin 5 gallon....my new tank I bought a few weeks ago. Debated about different species and of course after much debate decided on a betta. Lol are you surprised??? Beautiful tank. Lovely light. New sand and plants all aquascaped. Perfect UNTIL the blasted filter quit 10 minutes after starting. Have spent last hour and half trying to restart it. :frustrated: Still have receipt and can get exchanged but sand, plants AND fish in tank. Rrrrrr. Hooked up another filter. Plan to take just filter part and receipt and see if exchange. It is the principle of it that drives me crazy. In the meantime, Judah is quite happy with new space. Attacked his reflection. Attacked the plants and the thermometer looks VERY suspicious haha. I love feisty plakats!


----------



## astrummortis

themamaj said:


> I am about to take out (meaning crush and destroy!) a Top Fin 5 gallon....my new tank I bought a few weeks ago. Debated about different species and of course after much debate decided on a betta. Lol are you surprised??? Beautiful tank. Lovely light. New sand and plants all aquascaped. Perfect UNTIL the blasted filter quit 10 minutes after starting. Have spent last hour and half trying to restart it. :frustrated: Still have receipt and can get exchanged but sand, plants AND fish in tank. Rrrrrr. Hooked up another filter. Plan to take just filter part and receipt and see if exchange. It is the principle of it that drives me crazy. In the meantime, Judah is quite happy with new space. Attacked his reflection. Attacked the plants and the thermometer looks VERY suspicious haha. I love feisty plakats!


Ugh! Faulty equipment. I bet they'd be more interested in switching out filters than adding a whole tank's worth of money to shrink, though


----------



## themamaj

I hope so. It's a nice tank. Maybe can get over there first of week to exchange. Glad had extra old filters on hand for those just in case moments.


----------



## astrummortis

I might call them first and ask, if you can. Sometimes the company won't let them exchange products that aren't the same price.


----------



## themamaj

Good idea. There is 1-800 # too on box. I bet company might send me another part if store can't exchange.


----------



## astrummortis

Ohhh yeah, I bet that would be more successful. You might not even have to make a trip if you just call both and the company might over-night it. Great thinking 😀


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yes, I do hope you can just get a new filter or part. The filter on my 5 gallon kit was actually recalled and Petsmart simply gave me cash for it. I didn't have to bring back the entire kit. They have a book up front with the value of individual items in a kit, I think.


----------



## Sadist

I love the new boy and shrimp! I hope you get some frogs, too. I love them! I have frog pets through your pictures.


----------



## themamaj

*Judah*

A chance tonight to get some tank and Judah pictures. Boy he can zip around. I was pleased with how tank turned out.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## BettaStarter24

Judah is adorable! Though is his body considered short? He looks so different than my HMPK's. Not in a bad way mind you, I'm just not used to the really thick bodies like Judah has.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. From show standard, Lil and Russell could provide better info, I think his anal fin is too long as should be proportional. He does have a thicker body than my other plakats. Almost reminds me of how a double tail plakat body is. Regardless, I thought his coloration was so pretty and liked the white bands on edges of fins. Sooo much personality and spunk with this guy. Very happy to have him! Marlin, Eli and Kokomo are my more typical HMPK. My girls Marlie and Leo are similar bodied. Sterling is slightly bigger and Joseph is a little bitty thing. Funny to see differences just in fish room. I think that us why bettas are so intriguing to me.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Yeah. My CT sisters Millie and Amara look so different than my new CT female Evey that i got before realizing I had actually hit burn out level.


----------



## themamaj

Grandson got a hold of my phone and was quite the little photographer this weekend. He was going around taking pictures of his toys, lamps, closet (oh my!) and even took one of his new Pokemon boxer briefs all laid out. :grin2: Wanting to take more pictures he went into fish room. That kept him busy awhile  He took a picture of every fish! When went back to look really precious seeing "his" view. Here are some of his pictures. Tried to pick best ones to share but really amazing for 5 year old. Fish are hard to photograph. He also captured precious one of our dog. The line up : Roman, Sorority, Neons, Marlie, Benjamin, Kirov, Harbor, Bryant and Raya.


----------



## Tealight03

Great pictures!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow, Judah can really go! He is one zippy little dude. That is just adorable. 

All those pictures Grandson took are great! I really like the neons, it is like being in their tank with them. And the Benjamin picture too! Very flashy.


----------



## Sadist

I'm amazed at his photo quality! My girl takes blurry close ups (like from an inch away) of things. I love the artist eyes that children have, but it seems like mine can't quite implement hers the way your gandboy does. I love Judah and his tank! I'm impressed with how nicely the plants are placed.


----------



## themamaj

Oh Audubon...I've been practicing my puckers 😚 See my girly beard? I think she can flutter her eyes too. Miss Marlie Hot Lips. Too funny.


----------



## themamaj

Showing his *Flare*!


----------



## themamaj

*Audubon*

Audubon is typically not a poser for pictures. He is more shy with the exception of feeding time. I moved him by Sara after water change for new view. I think they get bored occasionally so always nice to change it up with new location or new plant/hide. Apparently he liked the change! Mr Show Off!


----------



## themamaj

*Dandelion*

Cutest shot of Dandelion peeking around plant


----------



## themamaj

*Dakota*

Speaking of show off, Dakota was a happy boy to see Marlie again. Hmm wonder if I can impress her with this pose?


----------



## themamaj

*Sara*

Sweet little Sara can become sassy when showimg off her girly beard


----------



## themamaj

Ok really have to feed and go to bed. Open House tomorrow morning at preschool. 110 kids scheduled to come. It will be fun seeing the kids. Pizza with teachers afterwards and then "some" paperwork to follow. Job security  Have a good night.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I love your fish and their personalities! Marlie Hot lips and Sassy Sara. Flaring boys and bubble nests. Awesome!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Marlie really does have precious lips. Flare looks like he is in a wild setting, wow, what a world you created for him!


----------



## themamaj

Had Sofie out for a bit after work. She usually pretty good to find a perch on me and sit awhile. Sometimes she wants to get down and crawl around on floor which is ok if she stays close. Today that stinker took off and ran behind and up under the bookshelf before I could grab her. They can move fast when want to! Had to take whole bookshelf apart so could safely lay it forward to get her out. That earned her time out back in tank. Stinker! On the upside the bookshelf got dusted lol.


----------



## themamaj

Emma looks like she has a nip on head as one of scales looks roughed up. Poor baby. She is turning more pink tones as matures. Those girls are vicious biting at every possible area a pellet might fall. When they eat they are knocking each other out of the way even though I spread food across the whole front. I have to watch Sassafras as she will get air time over the water jumping for food and Peppermint is right behind. Funny girls. I think the plants being much thicker has helped with territory issues though. Millie and Misty are a little more laid back but not by much haha!

Chance is a hoot tonight. He has managed to fix two plants in proximity to make him a hammock. Head propped on one piece of water lettuce and tail draped over water sprite. He is like an old man in his recliner chair. Comfy there buddy? 

Ever noticed that waiting for frozen food to defrost happens about as quick as waiting for a Pop Tart to pop? Here is a question for you all...I bought some blood worms the other day. I came in and got distracted acclimating shrimp and totally forgot I had bought frozen food. The cubes were out about 2 hours before I realized it. Uggggg!!! I stuck in freezer but it was obviously melted. Have been afraid to use them. What do you think? Anyone else had issue before?

Oh speaking of shrimp, I counted 4 baby rilis the other day. With two adults rilis and 3 cherries, I think I have a total of 9 resident shrimp now! Maybe after get paid this week, might get 3 more cherries. It would be nice to have a dozen total in the community. Probably a good number to encourage more breeding. Surely someone would have babies right??? The little ones are so funny. They literally do laps around the tank perimeter every night. I can sit in my chair and watch them go round and round.


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure about the frozen food. I've read that refreezing after a defrost can let germs get in there and make the fish sick, but I haven't looked up how accurate that information is. Of course, if that happened with human food, I would just cook it really well, but we can't really do that with fish food.

edit: I'm not finding anything definite on the internet. I see some people say it will liquify because of the damage done to the protein cells during freezing a second time, some people say it's okay as long as it wasn't defrosted more than a day, and others say harmful bacteria can get into the food.


----------



## themamaj

I guess I will just toss it to be safe.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I think I would email the company and ask them? It would be nice to know. When I buy frozen fishie food, I bring an insulated lunch box and dish towels with an ice pack. No worries then! I pack it in there right after checkout while I am still at the counter. 

The girls have crazy ravenous appetiites, don't they? They may be little, but they sure can pack it away. I bet mine eat around 10 pellets each over the course of the day. Maybe more? And they're still frantic while feeding, like I never feed them! I guess they use up the calories being so active. They do not loaf around like the males. LoL. 

And now I want Pop Tarts. Psssh. I am so open to food suggestions. Just mention something and I then have to eat it.


----------



## Sadist

Grapes! Then, you can feel good about pigging out on them because they're healthy, right?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Grapes! Then, you can feel good about pigging out on them because they're healthy, right?



Grapes , good idea . :kiss:

I shall put them on my grocery list that already has "poptarts" on it.


----------



## Sadist

Haha!


----------



## themamaj

Sofie selfies. She had a shed over night. Such pretty yellow tones coming out.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie's space. All those work hours in Aug needed to go toward something fun so Sofie got an upgrade tonight to a 20 gallon long. She seems to really be enjoying having room to stretch out though really funny watching her explore. I put exact decor in same spots to limit stress. So observant! Peaking out of hide...sniff sniff... "hmm this has the new house smell...3 level bedroom on one side...tray ceiling..nice spacious bathroom equipped with fresh paper towel and pooping log...huge yard for entertaining...neutral reptile carpet not bad but really would have liked hardwood floors and a granite counter top for food bowls. Ah I guess it will do" haha Got tank on $/gallon sale Pet Supply Plus then went over to Petco to get larger screen lid and new carpet. They honored online sale price and gave me $5 coupon. Receipt has another $5 coupon to use. Saved like $10 on Petco stuff. Saw a beautiful piece of grape wood I want to go back and get. Pretty lines and would make a great climbing/hiding/perching log depending on how position it. Would like to add another small plant and maybe another hide. She is growing a lot and gaining weight consistently. Only concern is will not take ReptaBoost vitamin supplement. May look into water additive Lil mentioned. Hubby asked tonight " now how long do these lizards live"...me dancing around question "well depends on care...some 5 years ...cough probably 10" :wink:


----------



## themamaj

Finally mechanical engineering has a place in the fish world! Have looked all over for receipt for Top Fin tank. Cant find it anywhere...great no way return without proof of when purchased. Hubby hanging out in fish room and showed him filter motor. He figured out a way to get it apart to see impeller chamber. Tried several things. Impeller seemed a little stuck at first. Able to shake tiny black piece out maybe bark chip off cholla? Put back together and wouldn't work. Found way to get another piece off so you could take out whole impeller and clean. Actually good to know for reference. Cleaned every nook and cranny and rinsed. It worked!!!!! Actually filter has a high and low flow setting as well. I told him he is THE MAN! Strutting around house proud. Thrilled working! His next task may be finding a cure for floating thermometers!


----------



## themamaj

Gut loading crickets with apples and carrots. Can add that to your grocery list BettaSplendid  Bettas having shrimp and daphnia for dinner. May not want the daphnia but shrimp dinner would be good with some baked apples and carrots haha. Actually that reminds me might make an apple pie with grandson this weekend. Yum now I'm hungry!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Gut loading crickets with apples and carrots. Can add that to your grocery list BettaSplendid  Bettas having shrimp and daphnia for dinner. May not want the daphnia but shrimp dinner would be good with some baked apples and carrots haha. Actually that reminds me might make an apple pie with grandson this weekend. Yum now I'm hungry!



I will have to pass on the gut loaded crickets, MamaJ. I have standards. Although they are high in calcium. Okay, I will think about it. 

Sophie just gets cuter and cuter, somehow! I can see her tail looks nice and plump. That is a good thing for geckos, right? She is so adorable that I have saved her picture onto my tablet MANY times. Very photogenic. The yellow looks lovely. Her tank is so nice too! Fits beautifully on that bookcase. Good for husband fixing the filter! Excellent. They may have taken it back without a receipt. It was Petsmart, right? I think they are the only ones who sell that 5 gallon Topfin kit, is that what you bought?


----------



## themamaj

Yes that is the tank and where I bought it. Happy working again. Judah swam under it like ohhh what is this???? I have flow on low plus some filter floss sponge over it so flow works nicely. Leaving other filter in for a few days since it already had some nice good bacteria growing on it. Really like lighting on tank. Plants seem to be doing very well so far.

We have had a good morning with grandson. I took him to Home Depot for the kids workshop clinic. It is a free event for kids first Sat of every month from 9-12 I believe. He built a dry erase board today. They get a certificate and a pin for their work apron when finish project. Oh then there is cookies....

I brought home a giant box from work this week. Thought great for grandson to play in. We have spent all afternoon cutting out windows and doors and painting. Daughter got in on project too. Cardboard has kept all three of us occupied for hours haha.


----------



## astrummortis

That's an awesome playtime, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## themamaj

Sad to report my buddy SpongeBob (Bob) passed away this evening.He has been battling an illness for several months and has been on kanaplex a couple of times recently. He was one of my Walmart buddies and actually celebrated his birthday last month. A very sweet boy who would flare every time saw you. I buried him by one of our yellow and orange daylilies with his SpongeBob figure. Seemed appropriate for them to be together. SIP buddy. You will be missed!


----------



## BettaSplendid

(((Hugs MamaJ))) Bob was a cutie and a standout betta. I will miss hearing about him. He had a great life with you, all a betta could hope for.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Bob. He was a special guy.


----------



## astrummortis

So sorry about Bob! WHat a great classic name, too :/


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. Glad grandson had already gone home. He will be very sad. He always talked to Bob.


----------



## themamaj

On a positive note, working on Sofie's tank. She was not happy with me banging things around but finally got look I wanted. Tried to created some interesting stairstep levels and crawl spaces while adding some more coverage to help her feel secure. Have some green duck tape thinking of using to at least cover blue lid on moist hide. Thought about doing whole thing but like seeing her inside. Anxious to see if she will climb on riverwood. Thought it was a very pretty piece of wood.

Was hoping to get some other tanks done tonight but after taking down Bob's tank and the quarantine pretty wiped out. Maybe also from "camping" in our blanket tent with couch cushions. Sometime in night the cushions parted and woke up in a "hole". Pretty funny. We really had great fun camping in den. Indoor plumbing and air condition are big perks 

My dad is feeling much better so we went over to swim for couple of hours. Crazy can still swim in Sept. Pool was still 82 or more degrees. Grandson jumped off diving board seemed like 100 times. He can swim short distances but I still tread water and stay close to make sure ok. Grandma decided to show off diving skills (still good at 50!). Ok will tell you a funny. Had a bit of a wardrobe malfunction on dive. Know why divers dont wear tankinis? Ooops boob slippage :shock: Good thing family pool haha. That being said decided to jump in the other way! Still trying to beat grandson in splash contest, I decided to do one big cannon ball for him. Whew probably my last one of those! Head still pounding from water pressure. Apparently it was a really good splash lol.


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about Bob. He will be missed.

I'm glad you were able to fix that filter! Just needed taking apart and scrubbing. I have some like that, but I'm afraid to take them all the way apart. Just use straw cleaners and scrub as much as it will reach.

Well, just to inform everyone, apparently crickets for people is starting to become a thing, like spirulina powder. Hubby jokingly told office mates maybe they can add cricket flour to their wheat flour to fix the protein problem this year, and some of them actually took him seriously and tried to number crunch prices. It's too expensive to do right now (though there is cricket flour in some health stores as well as cricket candies and that sort of thing), but maybe it'll become the new health craze and start a bunch of cricket farms in a few years.


----------



## themamaj

Lol!!! I think I will stick with soy based


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh her tank is FABULOUS! I love her little hammock. She looks so confident. What a life! She has done well for herself. Haha. 

Cricket powder.... _whimper_ Expect to see mealworms too. Now my mouth is watering, and not in a good way, but the "goina hurl" way. Son was reading a book about Pompeii and the family in it were eating mice, mice stuffed with dates, I think? Wretch. It was a delicacy. And now I have the heebie jeebies.


----------



## themamaj

*Joseph before/after*

Look how Joseph has change. Doesn't look as koi like anymore but still a pretty boy. Super energetic!


----------



## themamaj

*Marlin before/after*

Here is how Marlin's colors have progressed. Loving his yellow lips!


----------



## themamaj

*Chewbacca*

Moved Chewy to a 2.5. I had tried him in a 5.5 awhile back and he couldn't handle it so had to leave him in smaller tank. He has done really well with this change. He is by Chance now and gets the window light which he really likes. Maybe change will help him keep mind off tail. So pretty but very naughty. Need to go on plant run this week. My plants are looking sad and need some more fill ins. Maybe Chewy might like a nerite.


----------



## themamaj

Patches still as feisty as ever!


----------



## themamaj

Babies sure can change! Popsicle at homecoming and today 7 months later.


----------



## themamaj

Avalanche trying to convince me his cuteness outweighs his naughty nipping.


----------



## Tealight03

Loving all the pics. Popsicle is especially lovely.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight! She's a keeper 

On a tank marathon today. Snowflakes in Sept are special.


----------



## themamaj

Leo is having fin issues again. Started her on a round of Tetracycline. Hopefully that will get her back on the mend. Still a cutie with big eyes and pouty lips.


----------



## themamaj

Eli showing his flare


----------



## themamaj

The birthday girls. All 3 celebrating 1 year home. Carly was Aug 14. Melia and Dandelion my "twins" came home Sept 1st.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that really shows how the red kois don't stay as stable as the yellows! I love how Popsicle kept her fin spots! Those are my favorite! Love all the boys and their beards.


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness Koda...looking like wild hair day. :laugh: Coconut just as silly hanging on divider trying to get my attention. So funny!


----------



## astrummortis

themamaj said:


> Oh my goodness Koda...looking like wild hair day. :laugh: Coconut just as silly hanging on divider trying to get my attention. So funny!


These...these! What are they?! They are so cool :O


----------



## themamaj

They are axolotls. They are kin to a tiger salamander or sometimes called Mexican walking fish. The are totally aquatic and stay in a neoteny state meaning they dont change but stay in a juvenile state for life. Really fascinating as also have ability to regenerate limbs so often studied in labs. They are endangered in the wild. Mainly seen in Lake Xochimilco in Mexico. Of course they are now captive bred for hobbiest. They were so tiny when got them measuring about 3 inches in March. Now a whopping 7 inches. They will be 8-12 inches at maturity. Still not officially sure of sex of them. Usually have to wait till about a year old to know for sure. They are quite the characters! Will stand up and beg for food or swim to surface to greet you. Main difference from bettas is that axolotls have to stay in cold water so have to run fan on surface to keep cool. Funny hot in fish room and cool in axolotl room.


----------



## themamaj

Here is a full body picture of Coconut my albino and Koda is a wild type. The also come in leucistic (albino color but with black eyes), copper and golden albino (yellow). I love them as always have a smile😊


----------



## themamaj

Nashville Nimbus


----------



## Sadist

I love the axolotl pictures! Silly Coconut up there on the divider.


----------



## themamaj

Went by Aquarium store after work. Saw cute new cories that are a dwarf species. Almost thought they were a type of tetras until saw whiskers. Corydora hastatus. Also saw another cutie axolotl. Usually only have wild and albino but sure looks like a copper to me. Very pretty. Wish picture was more clear but maybe give you idea of coloration. Picked up 2 more nerites and 2 adf. One is a tiger nerite. The other more olive but has some stripes if look close. Chewy and Judah were lucky recipients. Had an issue with one adf getting stuck in bag corner. Not sure if he is going to make it  I feel so bad! Sometimes crazy things happen at transfer. Floating tonight and not eating. Added Stability, IAL and all I can think to help. Wait and see but finger crossed he will overcome it. Other doing well. Made a frog only tank. Pictures tomorrow. Tired of fighting betta to not eat everything. Toby back in 3 gallon but he got new plants and bridge transferred so I think he is happy. Off to bed. Why my boss cant figure out why tired all the time...#lovemyfish


----------



## Sadist

Look at that big beard! I love the snails! The cory and axolotl baby are cute, too. I wonder if the cory is actually a dwarf or if they are just saying that. So many of the fish at pet stores seem to be juvies to me.


----------



## themamaj

I looked it up and they truly are a dwarf species. 

As expected one of frogs passed overnight. I really believe due to stress and being stuck. Other frog I have named Hip Hop. Flip Flop seems to be getting along fine with him.


----------



## Sadist

Poor little animals get stressed so easily. I'm glad Hip Hop is doing well. Nice find on the new type of cories!


----------



## themamaj

Hip Hop is such a cutie! I think he is a male from body size. Flip Flop (can tell him by stripe by eyes and pink nose)has a pimple like thing under front legs. That confirms male for him. Females usually bigger with wider hips. Lol imagine that! Hip Hop is lighter gray. Has cutest face and eyes that look very thoughtful. Flip Flop so much more active now has a friend.


----------



## themamaj

*Warning PG13 content*

:BIGsurprise: uh....Flip Flop is *NOT* a boy...but Hip Hop *IS*! :shock: No wonder they were getting along so well. Oh my...hugging...amplexus  Good thing I read that chapter "just in case". Wow that was different. They hug then fall to ground hugging. As Flip Flop recovering she was patting her foot. Hip Hop leaves...Flip Flop wakes up and now everyone swimming. I think we are having tadpoles oh my!


----------



## Sadist

Wow! It's a good thing you have a frog only tank for them! I'm glad they're getting along. Hopefully, it's just once a year.


----------



## themamaj

I am totally baffled. Here's a picture of FF. Clearly see pimple under arm. All info says male but maybe wider body. No eggs. There was no doubt amplexus behavior. Have picture but didnt know about sharing it. Scrubbed tank and did another small water change in case something happens again. Very weird. 

Other news super frustrated with community tanks. Sooooo many MTS in Goliath's. I have been vacuum ing out by tons. In Strasse's tank have lost 4 juvenile shrimp and 2 cherries in last 2 days. They look like ripped apart. Never had that happen! Very disappointed with that. Girls have uprooted most of plants and that tank has big mulm mess. Rrrr dropped Goliath's glass lid in tank amd it got stuck getting out. Crazy day! Thankfully off today. Rest was really needed.


----------



## astrummortis

themamaj said:


> I am totally baffled. Here's a picture of FF. Clearly see pimple under arm. All info says male but maybe wider body. No eggs. There was no doubt amplexus behavior. Have picture but didnt know about sharing it. Scrubbed tank and did another small water change in case something happens again. Very weird.
> 
> Other news super frustrated with community tanks. Sooooo many MTS in Goliath's. I have been vacuum ing out by tons. In Strasse's tank have lost 4 juvenile shrimp and 2 cherries in last 2 days. They look like ripped apart. Never had that happen! Very disappointed with that. Girls have uprooted most of plants and that tank has big mulm mess. Rrrr dropped Goliath's glass lid in tank amd it got stuck getting out. Crazy day! Thankfully off today. Rest was really needed.


If they're both male they were probably just doing a dominance or pure instinct thing. I've heard of that plenty of times, though I've heard arguments for and against dominance plays vs. just 'doing what they do' and not being gender picky.

Beautiful frogs! I love their names!


----------



## themamaj

These biters are making me loose my mind!!!! Please explain this to me...you make me a huge bubble nest so therefore you are happy? yet you bite huge chunks out of your tail even thought I have tried to create betta paradise in your tank???? Where is the wall for me to bang my head :frustrated:


----------



## Tealight03

Tell me about it. Thinking of moving Grayson back to his three gallon. I've packed his tank so full of plants, and he just won't quit!


----------



## themamaj

Maybe we have created too much excitement lol. Yes so frustrating. Always the ones with most beautiful fins. 

Speaking of nips, the girls must have had a spat today. Misty has a chunk out of her tail. I guess that is inevitable occasionally if someone gets in another ones space. Overall, they are quite social fish and do pretty well together. I put my hand in tank tonight and they all came swimming up to me. They would swim right up in my hand and in and out of fingers. Probably thinking "oh food source" but it was so fun to have their attention. 

I moved one of my nerites over to Kirov's tank. With the lighting on that wall, I fight algae a bit more. Pleasantly surprised how quickly that little snail has cleaned up the tank. Nerites are my favorite snails. Pretty shells and they don't reproduce! I cleaned so many MTS out of Goliath's tank the other day and looked in there today and I swear there were at least 20 babies going across the front. I just had to laugh. 

Chance is on a mission tonight. Haven't quite figured out what he is doing but no doubt some acrobatics in, out and around his wood. I will look over at him and don't see him for a minute. The next thing I know is he pops out from under the wood like "what?...I'm not doing anything." Yeah I have your number buddy. I may not know it now but I'll be looking for any redecorating you have been doing tomorrow at water change. He makes me smile!


----------



## themamaj

When your fish is truly smarter than you are...I really should know by this point. Chance's filter was plugged again. I got to looking around tank a bit more with all of his antics and realized the surface water not moving. Sure enough, I took off the filter sponge and the flow was plugged up. A quick fix to that and he is happy swimming. Of course, he has checked the perimeter to make sure all issues are resolved. Lol and a look like "ok mama will you please turn off my light so I can go to bed". Goodnight Chance


----------



## Sadist

I would guess dominance with the frogs or gender confusion because one is older (bigger and fatter) than the other.

Silly biters. Mr. Fish didn't start biting until he started building nests. He marbled at the same time. So all three of those things happened to him at the same time (some of the biting may have been because I was transitioning to live plants and moved a light over).


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Maybe we have created too much excitement lol. Yes so frustrating. Always the ones with most beautiful fins.
> 
> Speaking of nips, the girls must have had a spat today. Misty has a chunk out of her tail. I guess that is inevitable occasionally if someone gets in another ones space. Overall, they are quite social fish and do pretty well together. I put my hand in tank tonight and they all came swimming up to me. They would swim right up in my hand and in and out of fingers. Probably thinking "oh food source" but it was so fun to have their attention.
> 
> I moved one of my nerites over to Kirov's tank. With the lighting on that wall, I fight algae a bit more. Pleasantly surprised how quickly that little snail has cleaned up the tank. Nerites are my favorite snails. Pretty shells and they don't reproduce! I cleaned so many MTS out of Goliath's tank the other day and looked in there today and I swear there were at least 20 babies going across the front. I just had to laugh. K
> 
> 
> 
> Chance is on a mission tonight. Haven't quite figured out what he is doing but no doubt some acrobatics in, out and around his wood. I will look over at him and don't see him for a minute. The next thing I know is he pops out from under the wood like "what?...I'm not doing anything." Yeah I have your number buddy. I may not know it now but I'll be looking for any redecorating you have been doing tomorrow at water change. He makes me smile!



Oh, oh, try making a "ledge" with your fingers for the girls to sit on! Ours love sitting on our fingers. They even like being slowly lifted to the surface of the water, it is like an amusement park ride to them. They wait in line for their turn. They are so silly. :smile2:

I hear your frustration with the MTS. I wish I had never gotten them. I have decided to focus on removing the big ones especially and hopefully keep reproduction down and under control.


----------



## themamaj

*Spilled the beans*

I use sensory bins a lot with grandson. He is very tactile and really benefits from sensory play. My fall bin has an assortment of beans. Sometimes I use our old sand and water table for the sensory bin but this time used a huge storage container. We get our farm out and fill the silo. Fun to open door and bury animals in beans. Then the tractor must come to pull pig out. Grandson loves to sit in bin and bury his toes. It is rather soothing playing with beans. They are smooth and cool to touch. You can pour, dig, sift etc. Talked about which bean heaviest and why because of sizes. Well I walked in other room to check on our new fish when hear *whoosh*! Oh that is not a sound you want to hear with a huge container of beans in the next room! "Grandma...I made a tartastrophe" Deep breath! "Yes you did." Actually carpet shows colors of beans really well. So what do you do? Get sand shovels and play in it...why not?! Laughing (maybe secretly crying) said "Buddy I hope one day when you get old you remember how much fun we had playing in the beans" Speaking of some went flying. Need to make sure Goliath doesnt have a bean stalk growing out of tank today lol.


----------



## astrummortis

themamaj said:


> I use sensory bins a lot with grandson. He is very tactile and really benefits from sensory play. My fall bin has an assortment of beans. Sometimes I use our old sand and water table for the sensory bin but this time used a huge storage container. We get our farm out and fill the silo. Fun to open door and bury animals in beans. Then the tractor must come to pull pig out. Grandson loves to sit in bin and bury his toes. It is rather soothing playing with beans. They are smooth and cool to touch. You can pour, dig, sift etc. Talked about which bean heaviest and why because of sizes. Well I walked in other room to check on our new fish when hear *whoosh*! Oh that is not a sound you want to hear with a huge container of beans in the next room! "Grandma...I made a tartastrophe" Deep breath! "Yes you did." Actually carpet shows colors of beans really well. So what do you do? Get sand shovels and play in it...why not?! Laughing (maybe secretly crying) said "Buddy I hope one day when you get old you remember how much fun we had playing in the beans" Speaking of some went flying. Need to make sure Goliath doesnt have a bean stalk growing out of tank today lol.


I have some sensory issues myself, and I can confirm that bean play is amazing at this age. Love it, you're such a lovely nana!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! Funny that when I was a kid my mom's reward system (one of teacher ideas) was if I was good that day I got to put a bean in this jar. When filled the jar I got to pick a "prize". She said all I wanted was to keep the beans lol. My uncle always teased me and called me a "bean counter" because of that. Funny as people would say that about accounting which ended up being my major in college first few years. I still love playing in them. Well off to do clean up  Oh and there was a little hint of news in previous post I "spilled". Any guesses?????


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh no he spilled the beans!!! Haha! You are seriously the best, he's so lucky to have you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Haha my hubby, daughter and I just now got through picking them all up. What does say that a family that picks up beans together...  

Sofie was so funny. They says leos are very observant and notice if something is different in environment. She kept sticking her little head to edge of cave looking towards the floor like "oh my! oh my!" and then retreat. Too cute.


----------



## Sadist

I haven't been able to figure out your news! But +1 on making sure no beans got into tanks. That happened with my first betta, and I think it greatly contributed to his illness and death. The bean was too big for regular vacuuming to make it show up, and it got buried in the gravel and rotted.

Funny Sofie!


----------



## themamaj

*Manning*

My hint was what I was checking on when the beans spilled...*a new fish * Bob was a special one for grandson so after he passed, I wanted to get another special fish for him. We had just been to Walmart. I had seen this fish in recent shipment and had checked on him several times when in store. When I had grandson, we went to pick him up. I have a soft spot for veil tails. I just think they are beautiful when flare. I feel like a lot of times veil tails are most likely to be overlooked because they are common. Maybe that is another reason I gravitate to them. This guy was a stand out with colors. Beautiful orange and white. I am not really a TN fan but because of colors thought be cute name him something related. Grandson couldn't come up with any names I could pronounce so I decided to let my friend's daughters Maddie and Ashley help us name him. So meet *Manning*. (after Peyton Manning). Peyton is a good guy and has done a lot in our community in the past so thought a good name. Grandson really likes the new fish. He was very fascinated watching me transition and transfer fish. Anyway, Manning is doing great. He was a bit serious in store but now swims up to front of tank with great excitement when walk in room. He loves his plants. Has had a ball nipping at salvina and water lettuce as well as finding tunnels to squeeze through in cabomba. Happy boy! So funny eating shrimp yesterday. Gobbled it up and then spent rest of evening checking under banana leaf and every plant to make sure hadn't missed any lol. That is my favorite thing about my fish is watching them delight over simple things. Yeah it is now past crazy work time and back to two day a week schedule which means fish time and one happy mama!! I have greatly enjoyed sitting in my fish room this morning drinking coffee and watching the morning sun sparkle through the glass of the tanks. You can see shadows of fish dancing on the wall. Looking forward to a good day enjoying my babies.


----------



## themamaj

Marlin colors are becoming more contrasting with maturity. My little bumblebee 🐝 He is so fun to watch.


----------



## Sadist

I totally missed the word "new!" What a cutie. He's like a reverse piebald! I've never heard of those. Maybe his body will color up over time now that he's in a good environment. 

Funny, I used to not like veil tails, but after getting TS I really love them. He's like a fairy dancer with those fins fluttering all over. I don't really care for orange much, but he's gorgeous even with orange. He makes me appreciate things in a new way!

Should I go look for an orange or yellow veil tail girl? Hmm. Nope, hubby would not like hundreds of baby fish. ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Haha I snuck that "new" word in there to see if you were paying attention  He reminded me a bit of your TS who I have always admired for his beautiful colors. Manning has a hint of light blue where the fins attach to the body so I wonder if I will see a little more color come out over time or if he will stay stable. Tips of his fins have some cellophane coloration. It will be interesting to see what traits play out. 

Dandelion is available if TS is looking haha! 

Trying to decide which tank to start on first today. Need to do some plant pruning and supplements. I hope I will have some good starters from growth I can use in other tanks.


----------



## Sadist

I can't wait to see what Manning does to his colors, too!

Sweet Marlin. We must have posted nearly the same time; I didn't see his new pictures!

TS now flares at my fingers in the tank. He struts around, showing off his pretty fins.

Blackiechat is begging at the food hole. Silly boy!


----------



## themamaj

It doesn't take them long to figure out food source does it?! 

Just spent about an hour cleaning sorority tank. What a mess of mulm. That is only bad thing on cabomba is it can be messy. Misty was looking pretty chewed up so she gets a time out from sorority life.I think Peppermint may have been picking on her so she is getting a piece of own medicine. Melia got rotated back in who is declaring her alpha status again. I don't think Peppermint is happy about her being back because it means she has to behave. Lol After a brief flaring contest Peppermint submitted an everyone calm again. Others just stay out of it and just go about own business. If I do rotate out, I always pull everyone, rearrange plants and then release at same time so everyone reestablishes new favorite spots.


----------



## bu7682

themamaj said:


> Marlin colors are becoming more contrasting with maturity. My little bumblebee 🐝 He is so fun to watch.


He is so beautiful! Love his colors.


----------



## Fenghuang

Beans... Green beans. String beans. Small beans. Jelly beans? I got nothing. Lol.

But the story was really sweet. That made me smile. 

EDIT: I was on the wrong page. >.<

Also, I caught the new fish part but didn't realize you didn't mention it before! So there! 

He looks awesome!


----------



## themamaj

Yeah new fish is common terminology around here 😊


----------



## Fenghuang

themamaj said:


> Yeah new fish is common terminology around here 😊


Way. Too. True. >.> 

I just got a new VT myself. Despite being one of my favorite fin types, I almost never get VTs.


----------



## themamaj

Pictures??


----------



## themamaj

Big tanks on list today. Strasse's tank after big prunning and scrub down. Had to get brush out to scrub fool out of back wall. How can algae adhere so well?


----------



## Fenghuang

themamaj said:


> Pictures??


Do you mean me? 

It's a female, I really liked her pearly sheen.



(Sorry if it wasn't directed at me..)


----------



## themamaj

Yes you! What a beautiful female! She is gorgeous with cellophane tips on fins and cute little black eyes. Perfect match for Roman  What's her name?


----------



## Fenghuang

themamaj said:


> Yes you! What a beautiful female! She is gorgeous with cellophane tips on fins and cute little black eyes. Perfect match for Roman  What's her name?


Thank you. I am calling her Artemisia for now.


----------



## themamaj

Oh that is a pretty name!


----------



## Sadist

I love Strasse's tank so much! How are the tetras doing in there? 

I love the new girl, Fenghuang!


----------



## themamaj

Tetras are great. Little piranhas at feeding time. Crazy for daphnia. They have been good for Strasse. They keep him pretty entertained.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I love your tanks, they look so natural. Is that Java moss growing on the bottom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Yes. I try to keep moss in there for shrimp.


----------



## themamaj

Three of shrimp out and about tonight. I know have had a couple of losses but think others were molts. I guess that is good growing. Each have slightly different coloration. First has some yellow spots, second is Big Red because solid, last is a rili juvenile. It has red stripes. Added some banana leaves to tank for shrimp. Good food for them plus provides coverage for fry. Hopefully will have some more at some point. Big Red has been crawling around in shrimp tunnels. First time caught one in there. Glad to know they are using it.


----------



## themamaj

Harbor at sunset


----------



## themamaj

Would you believe I ended up with a cup full of trimmings after cleaning Judah's tank?! Loving the light on this Top Fin. Great plant growth! Plus the other really cool feature is that the switch is touch sensitive. When turning it off and on it as "the force" sweeps across the top light performing a Jedi mind trick! Quite thrilling it is! Haha

Judah looks like a cuddly little lion 🦁 but he swims like a super sonic jet. So much energy! 

Last picture is my favorite part of tank. I would like to say I planned it but more like it happened sticking plants in with cloudy water. Kindof like a pathway out of the forrest.


----------



## Sadist

I love that part, too! I strive to do that with plants, but they look the same as when I randomly pick a spot that won't crowd something else.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Would you believe I ended up with a cup full of trimmings after cleaning Judah's tank?! Loving the light on this Top Fin. Great plant growth! Plus the other really cool feature is that the switch is touch sensitive. When turning it off and on it as "the force" sweeps across the top light performing a Jedi mind trick! Quite thrilling it is! Haha
> 
> Judah looks like a cuddly little lion 🦁 but he swims like a super sonic jet. So much energy!
> 
> Last picture is my favorite part of tank. I would like to say I planned it but more like it happened sticking plants in with cloudy water. Kindof like a pathway out of the forrest.


I really like Judah's build. He is so strong looking. That video you posted of him a while back was one of my favorites. His striped rocks are the same kind I have that the anubias was able to root into!


----------



## Tealight03

Manning is a handsome guy! I love the vts too. Always feel so bad for them.


----------



## themamaj

*Flowers and Full Moons*

Beautiful flowers one of our parents brought today. A tiny example of the contrast of the day. When you work at a preschool...anything goes. Our first week of school last week went off flawlessly. Kids transitioned much better than expected and overall things relatively calm. Today made up for it!!! You know it is not a good day for a child when the parent brings them in kicking and screaming and growling at our director as go down the hall. Poor guy, he didn't make it to the room before daddy took him home. Obvious not a good day for the normally really sweet little boy. It seemed like the whole left side of our hallway which is the older classes had more crying and difficult transitions than our younger ones which is unusual. Occasionally, I get pulled into a classroom to help which is a nice change from paperwork. I went in to help with babies during feeding. I love this as get my baby fix. This one little boy was eating his bottle. I was like oh sure I will finish feeding him. What they didn't tell me was this was the reflux baby. I sat him up to burp and the fountain spewed all over my pants. Not the first nor the last that has happened so other than clean up no big deal. The warm diaper leakage that had a more than aromatic smell to it did strike a point that oh that's not good. It is 11am and I have to wear these pants the rest of the day! LOL. Then it was naptime so I got another little boy to rock. He was not going to go down without a fight. You know when your kids are super overtired and fighting sleep? I had him all swaddled up just a rocking and a patting him. The more I rocked the more he screamed! The teachers told me he would fight sleep and then just all of a sudden fall fast asleep. I thought ok no problem. I am just as strong willed so I will continue to rock and pat. He was just starting to get sleepy when other worker walked back in. They picked him up and the little boy was fast asleep in a second. I told them they could thank me for all the good rocking haha. The rest of the afternoon was just as crazy but we survived. Teachers all said it has to be a full moon tonight!


----------



## themamaj

After work came in and checked the fish as normally do. I noticed Kirov was pale and quiet last night. He ate fine but I almost thought I saw a bit of pineconing but couldn't tell if it was just the lighting. Today he was clamped and definitely starting to pinecone. Oh not good! Love Kirov my special boy with big eyes. I had just given my Kanaplex to one of my teachers to treat her fish so I thought I have got to make a mad dash to store for more meds. Only one store around here has it and it is a good 20 min or more away. Hubby was on way home with sandwiches. I was so starved so had him meet me in the parking lot at school to get food. Was talking to mom later and she said "honey they probably thought you all were making a drug deal passing off a bag and you driving away". Haha just a roast beef sandwich! Hope those old ladies at the assisted living center didn't see. They always call police on you for putting up a garage sale sign. Had police stop me one day doing that and ask. Maam...step away from the vehicle and put down the sharpie. Only my life!!!! He didn't really say that but funny to think about. Anyway, off to fish store. Made it in knick of time. They had some lovely yellow shrimp today and had gotten in a golden albino axolotl! Wish axolotl had turned around for picture. So pretty!


----------



## themamaj

*Leaping Lizards!*

After left store thought I will stop for crickets on way home at Petco.


----------



## themamaj

Rest of story :After left store thought I will stop for crickets on way home at Petco. I turned on road always do but for some reason looked to the left. What is this???? A new pet store....hit the brakes!!! A new Pet Supermarket had just been built. How did I not see this? How many time do I drive down this road? I walked up to the door and the doors opened. Ok you all can probably understand my excitement and insanity here but it was like angel voices as doors parted and a back wall full of sparkling new aquariums appeared. Let me tell you nothing is more fun that exploring a new pet store! Displays all so perfect. There was a whole wall of aquarium ornaments. Oh what is this? Bettas in sparkling clean water and a white fish....subbing. Surrounding by Fluval and Marineland tanks. Tanks on back wall with a great plant selection, ghost shrimp, guppies galore and gorgeous oscars. What and a reptile section? I could just feel the money leaving the building! The thing that was the funniest was when I walked in the store this clerk pops up from one of the displays. I immediately said "wait I know you!" I had talked with this same guy for an hour at Petco one day. He is a leo breeder and his girl friend was buying a koi betta that day so we also talked fish. He was like "oh you are the betta lady". Yes spending way too much time in pet stores. He is a really nice guy and super knowledgeable. He took me over to leo display and immediately opened display and I got to hold and take pictures of leos. They were gorgeous and healthy with nice fat tails. The last picture was a male I got to hold. He was such a hoot and so tame. He just crawled all over me and perched on hand like "well do you want to take me home or what?" I got to watch them hand feed the bearded dragons and learn all about their habitats. They even had a big tortoise. First I have seen in a store. He was huge. I have been to a Pet Supermarket in Nashville near son's house. Actually, that is where got Nimbus's tree. Apparently the store had been open since June. Still have no idea how I have missed that. More stores opening around area too which is great. So flowers to diapers to pet heaven it has been a big day. 

Side note: 3 in the sick ward tonight. Kirov I think I caught early so hopeful.I can turn him around as still active. Leo got switched antibiotics since fins not responding to Tetracycline. And then there is Misty. She just looked grey today. Not good. I think the girls were hard on her. Fins are in bad shape and having trouble swimming. Bottom sitting more too. Poor baby. I hope own tank and meds will turn her around. Each are special. Hurts me when they get sick.


----------



## themamaj

Oh No! Just checked on Kirov and he had passed. I didn't make it in time......


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry about Kirov.


----------



## Sadist

What a day! We did see the moon was almost full a few days ago. I bet it was full yesterday! Poor kiddos having bad days, especially the one who had to go home. I'm sorry about Kirov; hopefully, Misty and other sicky get better.


----------



## themamaj

Very tore up over this guy. The Rainbow Bridge gained a special one. SIP Kirov Alexander J. You will be greatly missed!


----------



## Fenghuang

That is a pretty VT Petco had. Sounds like you had a good time at the Pet Supermarket. It's always exciting finding new pet stores lol. There is a Pet Supermarket right down the street from my house (like 2-3 minute walk down the road), but they definitely don't take very good care of their aquatics.

Sorry some of your fish aren't feeling well. :-(

EDIT: UGH. I hate how this site is on mobile now. I'm so sorry! SIP Kirov.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm so sorry mamaja! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. Becoming a long discouraging day. Misty just died.


----------



## Fenghuang

:-( I am so sorry... *hugs*


----------



## Sadist

I'm so sorry. And now it's the weekend with nothing to distract you. Is grandson coming over to play?


----------



## themamaj

Yes he is here and that helps a lot. Sunday the 18th in my son, Nathan's, bday. He would have been 18 years old this year. Hard to believe so many years have past. Guess that is why feeling a little extra tender this weekend. Grandson brings lots of life and activity so that is a blessing.


----------



## BettaStarter24

So sorry about Kirov and Misty! I lost Calcifer too recently (found him yesterday) and Levi developed a tumor so I know your pain with the sick fish/bad fish days. It was a full moon last night.


----------



## themamaj

So sorry to hear about Calcifer! I know it is just part of having fish but always sad to loose one.

Thanks for encouragement.


----------



## themamaj

On positive note. Manning is quite the bubble nester! I think he has connected all the water lettuce and salvina on surface with bubbles. He almost looks apricot in these pictures but truly orange. Even his beard is orange. Haha Mr Grumpy face says Go Vols today. I think he is secretly an Alabama fan like me


----------



## Sadist

I'm in love with that big beard!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Very tore up over this guy. The Rainbow Bridge gained a special one. SIP Kirov Alexander J. You will be greatly missed!


*cries*


I am so sorry. Kirov was a special boy. I will miss him too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Yes he is here and that helps a lot. Sunday the 18th in my son, Nathan's, bday. He would have been 18 years old this year. Hard to believe so many years have past. Guess that is why feeling a little extra tender this weekend. Grandson brings lots of life and activity so that is a blessing.


Oh dear. You definitely need hugs. Sweet Nathan. Life is so precious, squeeze that grandson. So sorry about Misty too. Seems like everything "goes" at once and it can all be overwhelming. You need clean spare clothes in your car for days like you just had at work.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks I appreciate that!


----------



## Sadist

Probably should have had 3 sets of backup pants and shirts for special days like that!


----------



## themamaj

My grandson and I have played all day building Lego people. He was so proud of them. Still had big bin of Legos from when my boys were little. So fun building! Of course floor looks a bit like beans


----------



## themamaj

Have been doing a lot of work in girls tank past week. Reworked plants when trimmed back cabomba. Still one of favorite plants but the struggle with it is that stem grows long with leaves more at top. When gets too top heavy, prune and replant clippings. Sometimes I loose some of thicker coverage when do that but eventually catches up. It is pretty though. There are three color varieties in tank. Orange on left, light green middle and dark green a bit on left and far right Added a new bunch of hydrophilla that found at Pet Supermarket. The salvinia fits in nice with water lettuce. I had a lot more of water lettuce but pulled some into other tanks since multiply well. Hopefully it will take off again since thinned out. Love seeing floating plants with roots dangling. Anyway a few pictures of plants and tank. Girls not overly cooperative for pictures. Hard to get all in focus at same time!


----------



## Tealight03

The plants look great! What kind of light do you have? Some of my plants are still struggling.


----------



## themamaj

I have a T8 on it at moment. Alternate that one with a 6500k bulb have on Strasse next door. I do have a small CO2 unit on it. It is one you just fill chamber and it releases over time. It depends on how much surface movement I have as how quick disapates. Still really learning and trial and error fighting melt and not being as consistent on supplement. Best thing to help plants for me is the osmocote root tabs. Get them cheap on ebay.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks for the info! I picked up some Flourish to go with my API Leafzone. All of my tanks are bare bottom, so root tabs are a no go. Need to check into light though.


----------



## themamaj

*Lighting*

Best and cheapest option for me on lighting is clamp lights from Home Depot. $6-8 depending on diameter you get. Then I get the *daylight* Philips bulbs. It says 13w 6.5K 120V. You can get a pack of 3 for maybe around $11?. It has been awhile since bought bulbs as last a long time. Since I have "cough" a good amount of tanks it is the most economic way to get better lighting for plants. I hang above tanks with command strips or just clamp onto bigger tank if want to. You can adjust angle of them which is helpful to get light directed towards specific areas. I do make sure metal part doesn't touch anything directly though since does get hot just for safety.


----------



## Sadist

I love the plants and the legos! Those floating plants really do look nice on your tanks. My floaters multiply and smother the surface without growing nice roots.


----------



## bu7682

themamaj said:


> Have been doing a lot of work in girls tank past week. Reworked plants when trimmed back cabomba. Still one of favorite plants but the struggle with it is that stem grows long with leaves more at top. When gets too top heavy, prune and replant clippings. Sometimes I loose some of thicker coverage when do that but eventually catches up. It is pretty though. There are three color varieties in tank. Orange on left, light green middle and dark green a bit on left and far right Added a new bunch of hydrophilla that found at Pet Supermarket. The salvinia fits in nice with water lettuce. I had a lot more of water lettuce but pulled some into other tanks since multiply well. Hopefully it will take off again since thinned out. Love seeing floating plants with roots dangling. Anyway a few pictures of plants and tank. Girls not overly cooperative for pictures. Hard to get all in focus at same time!


I am so sorry about Kirov and Misty! It's sad to see them go, we are getting attached to our little friends so much. May your sadness soon be replaced with smiles from sweet memories.

Btw, I love your plants. They are so nice and healthy, and just so beautiful  Great job with them.


----------



## themamaj

2.5 Great Choice glass tank from Pet Smart just say *NO*! Rrrrrrr another one broke by rim just when cleaning. Now having to come up with plan B for fish. So frustrating!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Can you please post your problem with starting new threads and quoting in my thread in Feedback? Thanks.


----------



## themamaj

As mentioned above, why always good to have back up tanks on hand. Had to pull out one of my 1.5's to use temporarily for Marlie. I have 3 old ones I keep on hand to use for quarantine and for Sofie baths as well as the unexpected. Of course nothing was clean so she waited on me so patiently. Thankfully she is not too mad at me since I was able to fit all her plants and keep her next to Dakota. Hopefully I can get her back in bigger tank soon. I have a couple of Aqueon 2.5s that I have not had issues with. Maybe the Great Choice just isn't glued as well at rim. Oh well good excuse to buy new tank haha. 

Was on a roll doing water changes and had to stop to go pick up daughter. Now that home, my chair is oh so appealing as is bedtime. I love sitting here watching the fish. To me that is way better than tv and always entertaining. Strasse just popped up from behind the plants and scattered the tetras in 5 different directions. He loves to do that. It is hilarious! 

Roman is really fun to watch too. He looks like fluttering little clouds with white fins. He is shy but so graceful when he swims.

I have been watching Bryant last week or so. Love him, he is getting older. Probably closer to 2 in betta years if guessing. I have had him 15 months. His fins are super delta so very long and heavy. He has slowed down a lot but still would perk up and be active but for shorter periods. Last few days perching more and today just looks like it takes all his energy to get air. I added a mesh tunnel for him to lounge in. He did try it out. He just looks up at me with those sweet eyes like he is so tired. Bottom sitting more tonight. Don't even want to think about it.

Melia didn't last long in sorority. I remembered why now she got pulled before as too aggressive. Since I lost Misty there is only the four girls. They seem to be doing fine and no one picking on other that I can tell. Have read better to have odd number of girls so pondering if I should leave them be or try adding another girl. Dandelion has been with them but I think she is enjoying the solo life so hate to move her unless need to. Of my other girls, Carly and Peppermint don't mesh as both red heads. Popsicle gets stressed easily so I don't think she is a good candidate. Leo is way too old. Marlie is too expensive lol. Protecting those fins!! So that leaves Sara. She is a crowntail and feisty but smaller plus she keeps Audubon entertained. Ok I just said no picking. Forget that! Emma is asserting an alpha position. Oh of all the girls! Hmmm. What to do. I guess I could always add a new girl. Any words of wisdom?

Got some really cute fish face pictures tonight. Will try to post tomorrow.


----------



## Sadist

My girls are enjoying the solo life. I think they'd make poor candidates, so I won't drive them over. Sky has her health problems, and I've had Mrs. Fish for 1.5 years. Mrs. Fish has also started biting her points off as she sees the guppies two feet away, so she may be too aggressive. She has not mellowed with old age like I have. I could keep an eye out for girls at the store, but I'd have 0 knowledge of their personality, and they are usually tiny little things still. Let me know if you want me to look and what coloring (they usually have a black copper female crowntail or black devil every time I go, but it appears to be a different one each time. I don't remember if you have that color yet). They usually have at least one yellow halfmoon female there, too. Sometimes an iridescent one, too. Always have a red veil tail female, but you already have one of those, right?


----------



## themamaj

Sadist I guess I can say thanks to you but it is bitter sweet. I decided to get some new pictures of the girls to show you the colors in the sorority. When I got Peppermint under high light I discovered she had ick. Of all the fish keeping, this is the first tank outbreak I have had sigh. I immediately checked the other girls. Millie has two spots but Emma and Sassy look ok. They are light skinned so would be hard to tell but nothing obvious under close inspection. Peppermint has about 7 spots. Mainly on fins. If I hadn't gone to take pictures of individuals tonight I don't know that I would have noticed it. At least maybe caught early so thanks. Sad but no additions to tank any time soon!!!! I checked Melia since she had been in there for short time. I can't tell for sure but maybe a spot could be suspicious. I am going to float her in main tank so can treat her too because of exposure. Started treatment tonight and cranked my temp up. I may have to get a higher watt heater to put in there as having trouble getting temp I want. I scrutinized every fish in the room tonight for any possible chance I could have transferred something between tanks. Everyone else looks good so I pray contained and cured quickly. Not excited about vacuuming plans for week but I want girls healthy. Was doing some more reading on ich. I wonder now if Misty could have had it and didn't catch it. I try to evaluate every fish every day but realistically some days maybe don't look as closely as I should. 

In other news, Bryant has perked up today which is good. Maybe he was just having an off day. I did get to spend some time earlier with Sofie. What a big girl she is now measuring about 7.75 inches and now weighs 1.0 ounces. Conversion is about 28.35 grams I think. I need to get a gram scale because there can be a lot of variation in the conversion. She is doing really well and yellow colors coming out so much more. Off to feed and bed as tomorrow big water change day.


----------



## Tealight03

Hope you get rid of the ick! Luckily you noticed it.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I'm sure they will be fine. 

A few fish faces promised Aspen my poser and Zeb showing his thoughtful and artistic side as well as some Sofie selfies. 

One last funny. Kept hearing buzzing noise in frog room. I thought that filter must be vibrating on a cord. Ooop no....sounds of mating calls. Oh my!


----------



## Sadist

Oh no, not ick! I'm glad you caught it early. I'm going to say you caught it early since they don't all have hundreds of spots.

Sophie is looking so gorgeous and healthy! Love the boys' pictures. Frog buzzes, oh my! I'd read about ADF singing in the water.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. I am pretty optimistic this am. I can tell the treatment is working as Peppermint down to 4 spots and Millie 1. And fun fact that lilnaugrim taught me, the cysts you see on the fish aren't the protozoan itself, it's the fishes reaction to the protozoan attacking it. Since spots are diminishing that means some have dropped off and in stage where able to be killed hence why substrate vacuuming important. 

I may try to run out and pick up some supplies here in a bit to better stock my "med cabinet". I read that Garlic Guard is good in prevention parasites ,malachite green which is a antiprotozoan might be a good one to soak my girls equipment in, and Paraguard would also be a good one to have on hand in case ever need it. I guess will see how expensive they all are. School coupon book this year has a $10 off at lps. One of best coupons they have had. I definitely can put that to use and a very helpful one with savings. Wish I had a few more days off work this week!

Have a great day


----------



## Sadist

While you're there, you could see if there are any cute girls and start their quarantine ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Hahaha you enabler!


----------



## themamaj

7 tanks complete...break time. From scales to tails love them all but nothing like pouty faces!


----------



## Sadist

This is my tube!


----------



## themamaj

Bryant is such a hoot since I put craft mesh tube in. "This is my cave and I dare anyone to enter!" Sounds like a Mrs Fish attitude


----------



## Tealight03

Wow great pics! I just want to squeeze Sofie. She looks very happy. Those grumpy faces are squeezable too! Lol.


----------



## themamaj

Strasse and friends tonight. Have to stay up late to see shrimp activity but really fun to watch. I put some sinking food in for shrimp and tetras go nuts. Not picky eaters at all.


----------



## themamaj

Some work in fish room today. If I can get rest tanks finshed and floor cleaned up hope to do a YouTube fish room tour this weekend. Here is a picture preview.


----------



## Polkadot

WOW! Your fish room is incredible. All fish and tanks look beautiful.


----------



## Sadist

Hehe, Mrs. Fish is so complicated, though, just like a woman. Some time, startles turns into lady beard threatening posture, and sometimes startled turns into hide under the leaf!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I love your fish room!!!! Wow super jealous lol I want to do mine just like yours! Must be relaxing sitting in there after a long day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Yes my favorite place to be ☺


----------



## BettaSplendid

So gorgeous. A lot of hard work too, I know! Do you have a favorite tank? Which one is the most fun to watch?


----------



## BettaLover128

Your fish r so awesome.I LOVE Sam's story!!! I have gotten all my fish from Walmart. Believe it or not, I have a fish who is nearing her 4th bday with me!! I have never seen 2 fish in one cup.


----------



## Sadist

I totally missed the fish room preview! I love how you snuck in a tank in the middle of two shelf units there.


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes Sadist how you improvise when want to add another tank  

Betta Spendid thank you. You always ask such sweet questions. Oh wow and hard to answer! Well *favorite fish* I think you all could guess is *Chance*. He is my baby and probably my favorite to watch with his silly antics. I think *Judah* is my *favorite planted tank*. I am very pleased with the plant layout and how well they are growing under the LED light. I really would like to get another Top Fin tank. The lighting is really bright so really a nice addition for lower shelves where lighting is a factor. Funny this is like giving out superlatives! Soooo here you go for some fun...your top 10

Best Friend: Chance
Best Tank: Judah
Best Flare: Dakota
Best Kissy Face: Marlie
Best Color Pattern: Marlin
Most Comical: Strasse
Best Bubble Nests: Benjamin
Most Elegant: Nimbus
Best Grumpy Face: Manning
Cutest Spikes: Sassafras

Thank you for all the nice comments from everyone on the fish room. Yes it is lots of work but it doesn't seem like work when you find something you love!


----------



## ThatFishThough

themamaj said:


> Some work in fish room today. If I can get rest tanks finished and floor cleaned up hope to do a YouTube fish room tour this weekend. Here is a picture preview.


D'oh! That last pic! What type of shelves are those? How many gallons are all those tanks? What are the small cube tanks? *loves*


----------



## themamaj

Having fun thinking of this now. Their "awards" show an insight into their personalities. So here is a list of the rest of the gang. 

Most Likely to Tail Bite: Chewy 
Best Tank Security: Goliath
Best Finnage: Bryant
Best Poser: Aspen
Most Colorful: Zebulon
Most Laid Back: Sterling
Best Personality: Snowflake
Best Color Transformation: Patches
Most Thoughtful: Roman
Most Curious: Sara
Most Beautiful Eyes: Leo
Best Showmen: Flare and Toby
Most Energetic: Joseph (Judah would tie for this!)
Most Acrobatic: Harbor
Most Unusual Colors: Eli
Most Mischievous: Avalanche
Prettiest Girls: All sharing title: Popsicle, Carly, Emma, Peppermint, Millie, Melia and Dandelion
Oh and almost forgot: Best Newcomer: Cider


----------



## themamaj

The cubes are 1.5 gallon Tetra from Walmart. They are planted, filtered and heated. You have to be very proactive on water changes since smaller though. Shelves are metal from Target. I think they were around $20. They hold around 165 lbs a shelf if remember right. I also have some 2.5's and 5.5's on them so pretty sturdy.


----------



## themamaj

Fun to watch frog antics. Flip Flop (left) and Hip Hop (right). Interesting how different they are in color.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Would love ADF, but can't specialty feed. My girls are pigs!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Haha yes Sadist how you improvise when want to add another tank
> 
> Betta Spendid thank you. You always ask such sweet questions. Oh wow and hard to answer! Well *favorite fish* I think you all could guess is *Chance*. He is my baby and probably my favorite to watch with his silly antics. I think *Judah* is my *favorite planted tank*. I am very pleased with the plant layout and how well they are growing under the LED light. I really would like to get another Top Fin tank. The lighting is really bright so really a nice addition for lower shelves where lighting is a factor. Funny this is like giving out superlatives! Soooo here you go for some fun...your top 10
> 
> Best Friend: Chance
> Best Tank: Judah
> Best Flare: Dakota
> Best Kissy Face: Marlie
> Best Color Pattern: Marlin
> Most Comical: Strasse
> Best Bubble Nests: Benjamin
> Most Elegant: Nimbus
> Best Grumpy Face: Manning
> Cutest Spikes: Sassafras
> 
> Thank you for all the nice comments from everyone on the fish room. Yes it is lots of work but it doesn't seem like work when you find something you love!


Aaaaahhhh! I read all that out loud and giggled the whole time. Oh yes, I knew Chance was fave friend. :wink3: Best flare and best bubble nester, cutest spikes. LOL Bettas are great. Gotta love Nimbus!


----------



## BettaSplendid

BettaLover128 said:


> Your fish r so awesome.I LOVE Sam's story!!! I have gotten all my fish from Walmart. Believe it or not, I have a fish who is nearing her 4th bday with me!! I have never seen 2 fish in one cup.


Welcome to the forum! Wow, 4 years! Congratulations, that is wonderful. :smile2:


----------



## Sadist

My fish would totally pig out on froggy plate, too. MammaJ recently made her frog tank an only species if I remember. I'm sure that makes it a lot easier when you can just drop part of a cube onto the feeding area and let them fend for themselves rather than cup a betta to keep its fins out of froggy mouths.

Ugg, it's an early day. I hope I made sense. Just poured coffee into my cold water. It's that sort of morning so far 

I love all the prizes for your fish! It should be an advertisement for those people who don't understand having more than one or two.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Having fun thinking of this now. Their "awards" show an insight into their personalities. So here is a list of the rest of the gang.
> 
> Most Likely to Tail Bite: Chewy
> Best Tank Security: Goliath
> Best Finnage: Bryant
> Best Poser: Aspen
> Most Colorful: Zebulon
> Most Laid Back: Sterling
> Best Personality: Snowflake
> Best Color Transformation: Patches
> Most Thoughtful: Roman
> Most Curious: Sara
> Most Beautiful Eyes: Leo
> Best Showmen: Flare and Toby
> Most Energetic: Joseph (Judah would tie for this!)
> Most Acrobatic: Harbor
> Most Unusual Colors: Eli
> Most Mischievous: Avalanche
> Prettiest Girls: All sharing title: Popsicle, Carly, Emma, Peppermint, Millie, Melia and Dandelion
> Oh and almost forgot: Best Newcomer: Cider


Wait. Cider? Hmm? 

I have to agree with your assessments. Their personalities come through in your blog posts about them. Now I need to see Zebulon again. He was the guy from Walmart in water so murky he was difficult to see? But ended up looking like tie dye with pinks and blues?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> My fish would totally pig out on froggy plate, too. MammaJ recently made her frog tank an only species if I remember. I'm sure that makes it a lot easier when you can just drop part of a cube onto the feeding area and let them fend for themselves rather than cup a betta to keep its fins out of froggy mouths.
> 
> Ugg, it's an early day. I hope I made sense. Just poured coffee into my cold water. It's that sort of morning so far
> 
> I love all the prizes for your fish! It should be an advertisement for those people who don't understand having more than one or two.


Oh no. Sorry about the coffee. I take that sort of thing very seriously. My kids laugh at me because of my tea habit. I was out of tea and just sat down and stared at the stove like, "now what?" 

Yesterday I think Psalm pigged out on Cory Cat food and then he hid in the A,mazon sword gasping with a big tummy and a look of regret. "What was that stuff? It tasted horrible like kale, but I couldn't stop eating..." oh, Psalm. He seems recovered today. Such are the challenges of keeping different fishies in one tank.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, too funny. Thankfully, the betta in my community tank won't touch the algae wafers. He will gobble up anything mouth-sized as it's sinking, though. I hope Psalm learned his lesson!

P.S. I drank my water anyway. Can't waste my coffee! Luke-warm hazelnut water. I don't recommend it.


----------



## themamaj

Coffee and tea whoas all around. Completely out of coffee here which that is definitely not a good thing! Scrounging in cabinet through tea collection to finally find 1 bag of caffeinated. Maybe the am will be saved haha. 

Oh and Cider  good observation!!! Snuck that one in. He is a black lace mustard. Maybe chocolate but probably classified mustard gas. I was so taken with him when saw him. Actually left store and thought hard on him. When back and so thrilled to bring home. He came home Monday. Gorgeous fin spread. His body looked more brown in store but has blued up some since home. It varies under what light have him in. When saw him first time it was oh you look just like hot apple cider. The name stuck. Meet *Cider* *Matthew* *J*.


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough yes why I finally went to species tank on frogs. Bettas do absolutely great with them but my bettas would end up over eating and it caused health issues for them. Frogs are slower to eat. You have to put food right in face for them to see it. They do well with routine and same feeding area. I have used baster to feed specific but didnt take my betta long to figure out baster and knock frog out of way. Big pigs  Also too it is a time saver for me now to just drop in food. They are great fun though. Have thought could always do tank divider if did want to keep together.


----------



## themamaj

BettaLover128 wow 4 years is fabulous!!! What a compliment to your great care. I sure hope I get to see that milestone with mine.


----------



## themamaj

Toby is an occasional tail biter so I thought a snail might do him good.Goofball his reaction to new snail. "WARNING...intruder alert!" Lights flashing. Must be circled. No doubt a threat." Lol snail cruises by. " Wait what just hapened? The prisoner has escaped. Shameful...must hide face under bridge".


----------



## Tealight03

Cider is a stunner! I would have grabbed him too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Coffee and tea whoas all around. Completely out of coffee here which that is definitely not a good thing! Scrounging in cabinet through tea collection to finally find 1 bag of caffeinated. Maybe the am will be saved haha.
> 
> Oh and Cider  good observation!!! Snuck that one in. He is a black lace mustard. Maybe chocolate but probably classified mustard gas. I was so taken with him when saw him. Actually left store and thought hard on him. When back and so thrilled to bring home. He came home Monday. Gorgeous fin spread. His body looked more brown in store but has blued up some since home. It varies under what light have him in. When saw him first time it was oh you look just like hot apple cider. The name stuck. Meet *Cider* *Matthew* *J*.


Oh wow, I want a Cider! What store did you find him at? He looks sunflower colored to me, chocolate and yellow. Blue and yellow will be pretty too. 

I noticed Pet Supply Plus is having their Aqueon sale. Dollar per gallon Aqueon tanks, 25% off heaters and filters. Son saw their flyer and is now pining for another rodent. Had a hamster on the front page.


----------



## themamaj

I got Cider at Petco. He was classified as their paradise betta. The other ones I have seen were much more light blue or variety turquoise with yellow fins. I got this guys picture too the day I was there. He was really pretty. And took picture of one EE boy. Whew look at these pectoral fins! He about needed a wheelbarrow to cart them around. I bet he will be a beauty as matures.

25% off Pet Supply Plus? Might be good time to pick up extra heater. I hope son gets his wish  I loved seeing your pet rats.. My friend that works at JCP said a customer came in with a pet rat on shoulder. It freaked her out totally. Dont recommend shopping with one but instead I thought oh I wonder what it looked like. Could just envsion one of cute big ear ones with curly fur snuggled in. Dont think friend would have shared my excitement haha.


----------



## Sadist

I love Cider! What lovely coloring. I like the two at the store, too. Too bad I don't have more outlets and surfaces in the fish room. It gets too cold in here in the winter, too. Hubby just about blew a fuse when I brought a space heater in here. Fireplace heat doesn't wrap around the corner, but the thermostat is in fireplace room. Fish room gets extra cold, now!


----------



## themamaj

Bummer. Have you tried adjusting your vent flow? Could close vent some in fireplace room so more hot air blew into fish room. Have done opposite for mine in summer. Closed vent about 3/4 to limit air condition. In winter open full blast and close other vents in other rooms a little to boost temp. Heating hacks haha


----------



## themamaj

*Mr. Mischievous*

"Oh no...mama is on another water change roll. Maybe if I hide in this here pagoda and blend in with the rock she won't notice me"...hmmm I spy two black eyes!


----------



## themamaj

Got some neat pictures of Strasse tonight. Boy he is stunning at full flare. I think he is getting prettier with age. He is named after my Dad's code name. I sent Dad a picture tonight of Strasse. He is such a hoot. He said "Boy I look good!". Yes you do Dad!


----------



## Sadist

Strasse is gorgeous! What lovely fins, untouched by tooth and quivering in protective fury.

Vent manipulation won't work in our situation, but it's something I'd try if it did! What happens is the fireplace brings the living room (where the downstairs thermostat is) up to 80 degrees, but the thermostat is set to 50 to conserve power. It makes it so the heater doesn't even turn on for most of the night. There's a big wall but no closed doors between there and the fish room. I brought in the space heater to try to get the room to 60 since the adjustable heaters can take over from there in the smaller tanks. I probably should also close the curtain at night and protect those tanks by the window. I'll figure something out!


----------



## themamaj

Well if current weather patterns hold, I don't think you will have to worry about it any time soon. Today marks the 75th day of continuous straight days of temps above 90 degrees in Knoxville. I believe I heard the record was 78 days. We will meet it tomorrow as well, but then a "cold front" moves in and temp drops to 86 Monday. I think my fish think they live in the tropics haha.


----------



## themamaj

Wow check out this fish room video I happened upon on YouTube. I wish I had the knowledge for drip systems. I dont think I would come out of that room. Haha. Wish they had showed what type of fish they had.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> "Oh no...mama is on another water change roll. Maybe if I hide in this here pagoda and blend in with the rock she won't notice me"...hmmm I spy two black eyes!


Is that Avalanche? :smile2: 

Oh those 2 at Petco! Major pectorals! Unfortunately, I do not have a Petco near me. I visit the one near my mom though. Antigua, Solomon, Smokey, and Psalm came from there. Well, I do want to give the baby shrimp time to get bigger before adding a betta. It is hard to wait. Heh.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Got some neat pictures of Strasse tonight. Boy he is stunning at full flare. I think he is getting prettier with age. He is named after my Dad's code name. I sent Dad a picture tonight of Strasse. He is such a hoot. He said "Boy I look good!". Yes you do Dad!



Dad looks awesome! :surprise: What kind of fins are those? Rosetail? I call Psalm a "full moon" because he is way beyond halfmoon and has the full dorsal of a delta doubletail but his tail is one section. I joke he could hide all the guppies in his tail alone. Looks similar to Strasse. Psalm was simply labeled "butterfly" however.


----------



## BettaSplendid

... and shrimp! I noticed they have a Sheltie too. I want one but do not need a puppy to deal with right now. They had all those fish in an apartment!


----------



## themamaj

Lol laughed about apt too. Yes that was Avalanche hiding. Silly boy. His plants were looking thin so added an extra filler plant I had . He was like "ohhhh what is this???" See mama knows best haha.

Just spent 3+ hours finding the floor in grandson's room and closet. I need to do tanks in there but have to have pathway first. Sorted all the toys back to their designated containers. Still finding beans 
Room looks good now. Goliath's tank has had another episode of hair algae. His tank is closest to window so between that and tank light gets a lot of sun. I hate that stuff. Lots of work to knock it down again so trying to work up energy. Wish there was a quick cure for that!

Girls are all spot free and doing well.


----------



## themamaj

Strasse was labeled a halfmoon. He was the first halfmoon Pet Supply Plus had got in so they sold him to me at male betta price. I think he cost about $3! He does have a bit of rosetail or feather tail look but not sure if he meets criteria for that.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Does Goliath have a Nerite friend?


----------



## themamaj

Because you think if you sit in your food bowl your more likely to get fed....Coconut 😄


----------



## ThatFishThough

I just can't see why these got so popular. No offence, anyone, but I don't like the looks of them. Love their antics though!


----------



## themamaj

Axolotls have a very distinct look for sure. First time I saw one I thought it was the funniest looking thing I had ever seen like a little alien. They are very much like a salamander but they have a cuteness and hillarious personality that definitely grows on you once you get to know them.


----------



## themamaj

No nerite for Goliath but has an over population of MTS. They stay on substrate surface primarily so good thought to look into.


----------



## BettaSplendid

ThatFishThough said:


> I just can't see why these got so popular. No offence, anyone, but I don't like the looks of them. Love their antics though!


I am like, "Whaaaaaaaaaaat?? Coconut is cute as can be!" Gill frills, c'mon, he has a party on his head! :grin2:

He needs to step away from the food bowl though. He clearly hasn't missed many meals.


----------



## themamaj

Yes I am thinking they each need a 20L!


----------



## themamaj

Goliath's tank got a major scrubbing but think have upper hand on algae now. Took every plant out one at a time and wiped each leave as well as prunning anything to affected. Those plants needed to be thinned anyway so will continue to spread and grow. Also pulled out another big crop MTS. I blessed some other sand tanks with some of them.Took wood which had major hair and scrubbed with brush. Looks good now. One thing found was filter plugged with duckweed. Maybe why things got out of hand. 

Frogs nice clean tank and Bryant got things moved around. Not quite happy with his yet as still too much open space but filter works better on opposite side. Caught a good picture of Manning and sweet Chance just a chilling.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie smiles 😊


----------



## BettaLover128

*Thanks*



BettaSplendid said:


> Welcome to the forum! Wow, 4 years! Congratulations, that is wonderful. :smile2:




Thanks! I've read your journal and it's so awesome. I want a pink fish now!! Haha


----------



## BettaLover128

Oops I didn't mean to do a frowny face!! Lol


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad the girls are spot free! Reminds me of a game daughter plays with leaves on some of the shrubs. The leaves get spots of color as they turn red for fall, so she pretends they have fevers and "spot-itis," and we diagnose them and have different hospital wings for each type of diagnosis.


----------



## themamaj

Why I love Eli's coloration. Not quite an Armageddon but fin coloration very unique.


----------



## themamaj

Miss Millie Grace and her grumpy face! Doing her job to keep sorority in check.


----------



## themamaj

As promised...the fish room


----------



## fernielou

Roll tide mamaj- that's my home state 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Sweet Home Alabama 🐘🏈🤗


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I am so impressed with your fish room! I'm amazed you can keep them all clean and healthy. I love Chance on there, too. Peek!


----------



## Autumncrossing

I loved your video mamaja!!!! So nice to be able to put a face to the name too . I'm just curious how often do you do water changes with so many tanks? Do you do them all in one day? Your room is beautiful, all the tanks look really lovely and organized . Thanks for sharing with us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

I try my best to water change every tank every week. It varies as some weeks a certain tank may need just water change and light maintenence and then might have a tank that needs big vac and plant prune. I can do them all in 2 days but usually divide out to 4 days. It depends on my schedule that week and if I have a good block of time to do a lot at once. It is a commitment as you know but that is part of the fun for me.


----------



## themamaj

The great divide has been lifted! So hoping this works but so far so good. 24 hrs and everyone still has gills and limbs. Pulled divide during cleaning yesterday. Koda is much more outgoing now. Confidence at 6 inches long. Coconut about same size but bigger through middle lol. So funny they each went to sit on the other one's side like forbidden territory they could only look at. They both so need the full swimming space of tank length. They will hang out together some. Koda seeks friendship and Coconut is whatever...where's the other feeding dish. Pretty cute. I hope will catch some good positive moments like these when together. Feeding time. Appropriate who's in the food dish.


----------



## Sadist

I hope they continue living together okay!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Wow they really got big!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that the new arrangement works out .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

That reminded me of a song  Two great vocal artists together in perfect harmony.


----------



## Tealight03

Coconut in the food bowl cracks me up. He is clearly starving! Lol. 

Can't wait to watch the video!


----------



## themamaj

That is where he has spent most of the day today. Lol may have to put in a bigger food bowl so his legs won't hang over


----------



## themamaj

Part 2


----------



## Sadist

Love Sophie and the frogs, catfish, and Goliath!


----------



## Sadist

I found a female double tail on aquabid! AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1475103847 - Double Tail Betta #146 - Black CopperOrange Female - Ends: Wed Sep 28 2016 - 06:04:07 PM CDT There's something odd about where her dorsal connects to her body, but it looks like all the female or plakat double tails I've ever seen. I guess it's just something that they all get.

Oh and a female ee geno! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1475123085


----------



## themamaj

That EE would be a perfect mate for Nimbus!!! Oh beautiful babies with little fluttering fins....dreaming. 

Pretty coloration of DT. The head shape looks a little off like a spoonhead but may just be angle of picture. 

Thanks for sharing links! I haven't looked on Aquabid in awhile. I like layout of ebay better because you can see a picture of the fish as you scroll through. Aquabid always has some beauties though!

Our good aquarium store has been keeping DT females in stock lately. Haved eyed a few. I wonder where they get stock from because always healthy fish.


----------



## Sadist

All the female and short finned males with double tails look like that to me. I think it's normal head size with super thick body to support long dorsal combining to make the fish shape look different.


----------



## themamaj

Maybe so. DTPK have very thick little bodies. Makes them so cute!


----------



## themamaj

Chance is back in his digging stage. Goofball. Made me a big wall of gravel by his spiderwood. I knew he had been up to something because was down in that area alot. When he would see me it was like " What??? I'm not doing anything." Ever wonder what they are thinking about? Have also caught him snacking on some plants. May explain why several uprooted. He is a mess but I sure adore him. He posed for some pictures today trying to get on good side.


----------



## Sadist

I am in love with his tank! Funny how he's rearranging things. I'm so glad you brought him home, too. He's really come a long way!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. I think Chance is digging to China. Did his water change earlier and smoothed out gravel. Tonight big mound again! 

Oh my goodness..just went to feed Sofie some Phonenix worms. Opened container and :shock: they have turned into black soldier flies! Ahhhh screaming as flying coming out in room.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, no! I had no idea those things were so big. They look like little wasps! I guess you got an older container of them.


----------



## themamaj

My daughter as you may or may not remember has been a competitive gymnast for 13 years. 2 of those at level 10. This August she decided to call it quits and move onto something different. After a month of trying some different things and having way too much down time , she was invited to come back to gym and basically walk on to their top competitive cheer team. She tried it and loved it. She still gets to tumble which is great.We will still travel like we did for gymnastics. I have never been overly fond of cheering but gave new respect for it seeing up close the intense tumble they do and stunts. For fun she is taking a stunt class at another gym. She is pondering idea of it in college but just wait and see stage. One of stunts working on tonight. Pretty amazing. Proud of her so wanted to share.


----------



## Sadist

awesome! I'm glad she was able to find something new that uses the same skills she has.


----------



## themamaj

Maybe you all can help me on some ideas. I have been pondering Roman. He is my white double tail. His tank a 5.5 gallon planted and sits in a high traffic area of the room. If you approach his tank too quickly he will dart and hide in a plant. He is probably the most timid fish I have had. I am wondering if moving the tank to a different location would help him feel more secure or if maybe I should bulk up the plants or add additional hides or mesh tunnel. Other thought I had was moving him to a 3 gallon. Didn't know if the smaller space would help him or not. He is such a sweet and beautiful fish. Trying to think of ways I could reduce his stress. Would love to hear any suggestions you might have or if you have had experience with a very timid fish.


----------



## themamaj

Any recommendations for a NON FLOATING thermometer? The little things that drive me nuts! Saw one that intrigued me at Petco but didn't have time to look at it closely. Looked like might be held on by a magnet. 

Just got through pruning Judah's tank. Love love the plant growth in there. Has to be the LED light because same substrate and same fertilizers as other tanks. Wish those tanks were not so expensive. Would love to replace some of my others with that tank! Had a small mystery snail I put in there which is a pretty ivory shell. Only problem is it is same color as sand. Now where did that thing go again??? I have to ask Judah. He can always find it. haha

My other funny of the day. You know you are a die hard fish lover when tell hubby "can we eat Chinese tonight? I really need a large soup container to make another dyi siphon".


----------



## themamaj

10 down. Flying through water changes. Smooth jazz playing. Happy Mama happy fishes :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

The fish are so funny tonight. I am getting some extra time with them as grandson spending night with his dad. Harbor is just fluttering around nipping at all the floating plants like a game. He bats it into the filter flow then it comes back to him. Pretty cute to see them play. Manning had built the most beautiful bubble nest which got taken down with his water change. He just looked at me like "How Rude!". Judah has been circling an algae pellet I put in for the snail. "Hmm this is suspicious...maybe I should try to eat it?". Zeb is flaring up a storm and Cider just so artistically gliding through the tank showing his fins. Strasse is playing scatter the tetras and Bryant is trying to impress me with these hysterical poses. "Hmm I'll try upside down, maybe lounge to side on plant with fin thrown over egde, ok maybe she will see my cuteness if I get in my tunnel." I sure enjoy each personality!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> The fish are so funny tonight. I am getting some extra time with them as grandson spending night with his dad. Harbor is just fluttering around nipping at all the floating plants like a game. He bats it into the filter flow then it comes back to him. Pretty cute to see them play. Manning had built the most beautiful bubble nest which got taken down with his water change. He just looked at me like "How Rude!". Judah has been circling an algae pellet I put in for the snail. "Hmm this is suspicious...maybe I should try to eat it?". Zeb is flaring up a storm and Cider just so artistically gliding through the tank showing his fins. Strasse is playing scatter the tetras and Bryant is trying to impress me with these hysterical poses. "Hmm I'll try upside down, maybe lounge to side on plant with fin thrown over egde, ok maybe she will see my cuteness if I get in my tunnel." I sure enjoy each personality!


That is so very cute! I love how they're so different. What about switching Roman and another betta? There might be someone who would enjoy his tank with the high traffic more? I have never heard of the magnetic thermometer, sounds neat! Shema also likes to swim between his thermometer and the glass and so pop it off.


----------



## Tealight03

I vote moving his tank to a different part of the house before trying a smaller tank. Maybe a change of scenery is all he needs


----------



## BettaSplendid

I loved your fish room tour. I was too sick to feel up to comment, heh. Everything is so neat and tidy. My house looks like it exploded. This happens everytime I do not feel good, it takes no time for the place to become a mess. So sad.


----------



## Innerbeauty

themamaj said:


> Any recommendations for a NON FLOATING thermometer? The little things that drive me nuts! Saw one that intrigued me at Petco but didn't have time to look at it closely. Looked like might be held on by a magnet.
> 
> Just got through pruning Judah's tank. Love love the plant growth in there. Has to be the LED light because same substrate and same fertilizers as other tanks. Wish those tanks were not so expensive. Would love to replace some of my others with that tank! Had a small mystery snail I put in there which is a pretty ivory shell. Only problem is it is same color as sand. Now where did that thing go again??? I have to ask Judah. He can always find it. haha
> 
> My other funny of the day. You know you are a die hard fish lover when tell hubby "can we eat Chinese tonight? I really need a large soup container to make another dyi siphon".


LOL. Yep, you're die-hard. But, really, what better way to get materials? It's not like you're going to choke on that Chinese food... mmmm.... you've given me a craving for egg drop soup. The Chinese are food geniuses. IMO.

Can I have a link for the dyi siphon, if you have it? 

I bought a stick-on thermometer from Wal-Mart two years ago and it still works. It's not super accurate, like to the degree, but it gives you the general idea. I like it because I always know where it is and you never hear that annoying plink...plink...plink of it hitting the tank. grr...


----------



## themamaj

Had so much fun yesterday with grandson at our local farm. They do a wonderful corn maze and have all kinds of activities for kids. 

Today our church had a 230 year celebration. We had a nice pot luck luncheon. Baptist do good lunches  Oh some oh those ladies cook so well...corn casserole, green beans, deviled eggs, ham, and did I mention homemade pecan pie? Uh oh may spark another craving BettaSplendid! They had some kid activities too. We did face painting, sack race, paint pumpkins etc. Grandson tried to jump rope first time. Hysterical! A fun weekend with family. So tired cant move from chair to go to bed. I sure miss my little guy already!


----------



## Sadist

I would stuff his tank with more plants, especially floating things with long roots. The pothos roots really helped out Mr. Fish when he had issues. Mrs. Fish is a bit timid, too, but she seems mostly okay with her tank jammed full of plants. Funny how timid she is with things outside of her tank but how aggressive she is with aquatic creatures.


----------



## themamaj

Where can find pothos?


----------



## Autumncrossing

I bought some on eBay, also most local garden stores have it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

themamaj said:


> Where can find pothos?


Try you local grocery stores. My giant has a ton of it. Also the indoor plant section of home improvement stores like Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks I will see if I can find some locally. Would be a nice addition of plants.

On a sad note, Goliath passed away today. In the last day or two the scales had almost split open from tumor growth. I knew it was soon as he told me with his eyes last night. He came to the front of the tank and just sat with me. I am very sad for him but at the same time so proud of the fight he has had. He never lost heart and spent his days so happily with his catfish as I know he wanted it. I will miss his silly antics and pouty face that came to greet me everyday. SIP buddy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Goliath! He will be missed, sweet big guy. I loved seeing him with his cats. Psalm does the same thing, sits down there with them and watches them eat. It reminds me of you and Goliath because you recommended cories to me.


----------



## Sadist

Make sure your pothos is healthy if you get it! I bought a discounted plant at walmart over a year ago, and I'm still finding mealy bug spots to fix.

I'm sorry about Goliath. He was so special with his schooling with the catfish antics.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Goliath. SIP sweet boy.


----------



## themamaj

A couple of 1 year shout outs: Miss Sassy pants celebrated her 1 year Sept 28th. My 6 pack the cory cats 1 year tomorrow. Goliath would have been proud. 

Speaking of cories, knew a special boy would be needed to take over for keeper of the cats. Harbor has stepped up into his new role. With his curiosity and zeal for fun I knew he would be the perfect fit. He takes his patrol very seriously and has everyone in check. 

Manning got an upgrade to Harbor's 5.5. He,along with nerite friend, are enjoying new space.


----------



## themamaj

In other news, I took on a new rescue the other day. He is a juvenile that somehow ended up at our Walmart. Love his heart the toll was already showing on him. I wish I had taken a cup picture but didnt. So grey, stressed striped, clamped and about half size of the others. He would not have lasted long at our store. One of those no we can do better moments. Had in back of mind possibly adding betta back in frog tank. Yeah not good at bettaless tanks. Meet Corbin "Blue". Blue is actually the name of live mascot UK. Funny because it is a bobcat not a wildcat and funnier lives at Fish and Wildlife Center. Fish named Blue seemed appropriate and a name my inlaws actually would get excited about. This is picture when first put in tank (was already colored up then) and then a day later. Doesn't look like same fish.


----------



## themamaj

And a bonus headline tonight. Been shifting and moving today. Several tanks got rescaped and I ended up with an open 5.5. It is crazy I know but I am so used to caring for a certain number of fish. I have a very good routine moving between each tank and fish and really enjoy my big brood. When I loose one it leaves a gaping hole. I feel good about maintaining tanks I have so went on quest for a halfmoon today. Found a lovely red dragon scale though wonder if classified delta tail. Either way he had somehow received wrong lid at water change so they gave him to me at veil tail price of $3.99. He is such a sweetie and really loved his scattered white dragon scales. Ooh colors you know what that reminded me of.....Roll Tide! Meet Bama.


----------



## themamaj

Mama Rili is berried!!!! Love her heart, four of other "children" climbing all over her while she was trying to eat. Big Daddy Red trying to, unsuccessfully I might add, corral them. You could tell she was like "Quit touching me and let me eat. I'm trying to drag this big belly around." She would nip at them and run them off. What a show to watch


----------



## Sadist

How special that you found a nice boy at walmart again! Those seem to be the most special boys. I'm surprised they had one so young. Bama's really pretty, too. He could maybe be a halfmoon, but gotta get a full flare to see. I don't like how the stores say they're halfmoon just for the price without seeing flares.


----------



## themamaj

How do you plant the pothos? Free or float attached to a container?


----------



## Sadist

It's probably best to stick part of it in a shower caddy attached to the side or some home made mesh thing at the water line. I had mine free with the leaves propped out of the water (and the little plastic back part of the lid off, with leaves propped up on the glass part). All the nubs on the vine can grow roots out of them, but you don't really want the vine all the way in the water, and the leaves will eventually rot off if they're under water. They grow a lot of roots, which will need trimmed 1-2 times a year (or more if they take over the interior of the tank completely). They can grow in any lighting situation, but I think they grow more quickly with higher light. They make a great "classroom pet" btw if the school insists on having a pet. I think any age kid can be assigned to water the plant once a week.


----------



## themamaj

Frog fun. Hip Hop and Flip Flop. Waiting for food to fall.


----------



## themamaj

Panda buddies


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness Raya just came in fish room and didn't mean to but hooked her foot under one of cords. It spooked her and she took off running. When she did the lid to the tank attached to the cord got ripped off the tank, unplugged and just saw pieces flying down the stairs with her in a panic. Poor Roman. Now he is really traumatized. It took him forever to come out of hiding. I am amazed I was able to salvage back together all the parts and thankfully it still works. Would be the second tank lid destruction. I think I am going to move his tank over to a table by window near Chance and move Marlin and Joseph. Tomorrow may be another big move. Leo has developed a lump on her side. I am afraid it may be a tumor. I want to put her tank back up on top so I can observe her better. Love her she has so much trouble seeing now too. I know she is getting to be an old girl and my first betta. So glad she is still with me! Bryant is also on the watch list. He has been really slowing down for several weeks. He spends most of his days laying on bottom with head up. He will swim up every time he sees me but it takes all his energy to swim for air or eat. I have spent lots of days just sitting with him. He seems to like my company and always keeps that head up watching. I moved him to a 2.5 to have less distance for him to swim for air and added a big leafy plant, his mesh tunnel and other things for him to prop on trying to make it as easy as possible for him. I think having a more shallow tank has helped some. I sure hate to see him loosing energy. I wish I knew more to do to help. Let me know if you have any other suggestions to try.

Spent some time with Sofie this afternoon. She got a bath and her weight done. My big girl is up to 1.2 ounces! I gave her some time letting her just crawl around on carpet. It was good for her to get to really stretch and get some exercise. She is one lazy lizard! She loves for me to drop her food at cave so she doesn't have to walk a body length to dish. Spoiled!!! She gets a few worms that way to entice her but then "you have to move it move it girlfriend if you want dinner!" She loves her grape wood piece. It ended up making a really nice hide for her along with her plant. If she is not in her cave, that is usually her favorite spot. She sure is a cutie. I really enjoy her.

Today was Petro Day at work. I made a huge crock pot of chili and took in. It was really good and so many good desserts. Only problem was I ate myself silly. Couldn't wait to get home and put on lounge pants and tshirt. Daughter at dinner with friend so don't have to go anywhere and left overs for dinner. Yeah!!!!


----------



## themamaj

Take a good look at these faces and dont let cuteness fool you. The culprits Zoe and Oreo are currently serving house arrest for crimes against air conditioners. My air completely shut off. We checked breakers, fans and no power to unit. Concerned a fuse blown or worse made a service call to air man. Turns out there was a little switch in basement on air handler unit right at cat level. Little fur balls rubbed their little head on it and shut down whole system. Rrrr. Thankfully air man got a big laugh and didnt charge us. Switch is now duck taped in on position to avoid any further cat tampering!


----------



## themamaj

Killing me seeing Bryant like this. Poor buddy


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I guess that's the price to having short-lived pets, especially multiple ones. They sure are worth it!

Those silly cats! They know they did something wrong, look at those guilty faces!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Kitty and puppy shenanigans! I admit, I laughed.  

And poor Bryant! Oh baby! They are so proud and strong in their youth, but their little lives go by so quickly. So quick. My goodness, he sure made the most of it living with you though! What a betta palace he lived in. Lots of love and good food. I am sure he has no complaints and how excited he still is to see you, a human, testifies to that. He has been warm, fed, clean, loved, admired. He has had admirers online, how many fish can say that? I am sure each bubble nest was admired and praised.  I love his turquoise eyeshadow. You're still beautiful, Bryant, even lounging in your old age.. 

I am thinking of Leo as well. Your first betta! I had just reread her story a few weeks ago. She taught you so much and started this who adventure.  What a beauty.


----------



## themamaj

Aw thanks. I appreciate the kind words! Bryant is always quick to great me even though I know it is so hard for him. Such expressive big black eyes. Definitely a special one as is Leo. She is such a trooper to have let me learn through so many mistakes. Just bats those eyes at me and shakes he little fins like "oh mama it's ok you will figure it out". I added some floating water sprite for her to lounge on. She has enjoyed that. 

And the projects begin for today... Got up early and took me an hour to "find" the kitchen counter. We have one of those islands which is great for food prep and it is a nice place for kids to eat at sometimes. Only problem it seems to be a forever drop zone. Mail, backpacks, lunchboxes, coffee cups, toys Raya has tried to eat during the day, jackets piled on chairs, and any other item you don't want to deal with at that moment zone. Crazy!!!! Anyone else have one of those catch all spots in house? Drives me insane because we have designated spots for all those things. They just never get there by anyone but dear old mom!

Next job was huge pile of fish equipment to be cleaned and sterilized. Have a few plants floating in a container that need to be put in tank today and some washed up extra sand to add to a few tanks that are getting low from vacuums. Making my list...tanks to clean, fish to move, laundry, vacuum, clean bathrooms, swiffer floor, dig out dining room. Good thing today is my day off! haha My oldest son is coming in this weekend for a week. I haven't seen him since Feb so really excited to see him. Nothing like company to get you scurrying to clean house! Hope you all have a blessed day


----------



## themamaj

Chance is such a joy! He cracks me up with his digging and moving. His latest project has been rearranging a fallen indian almond leaf to make a little teepee of sorts. He kept scooting under it until he got it propped up against his spiderwood. He keeps popping in and out of his newly designed hide. So funny and so cute to watch him! No wonder hard to get anything done. I can't wait to see what he will do next.


----------



## Sadist

Silly Chance! The area in front of our coffee pots tends to be like your island. The mail goes there until we open it all up 2/month. Wallets, keys, and work key card ends up there, too. Also thermos to put morning tea into. All the bags and backpacks and lunch boxes end up on the floor in front of there, so it's hard to get to coffee pots in the morning, and everything has to be moved on the floor area to get to cabinet there (for unopened coffee, extra coffee pots, and new george foreman grill thing MIL bought for us, and some old jars that can work as emergency overnight tanks if something bad happens like when Mr. Fish killed an otto and pet store was already closed).


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hah! Our morning went pretty much identically! I had to "find" the kitchen island before making grilled cheese for breakfast. LOL. Had Son load dishwasher while I cleaned kitchen and started laundry. Then I got carried away and cleaned whole kitchen... Down to bleaching the garbage disposal and removing grills from stove top and washing everything. Now is tea time and bettafish.com break! 

I love Chance. What a doll he is. Always up to something!


----------



## Tealight03

I love Chance's antics! Mine never do anything like that. Although they couldn't dig if they wanted to. Bare bottom tanks and all. Still they have live plants, moss balls and IAL.


----------



## themamaj

Lol yes dishes so pilled up at moment couldnt get to corner cabinet. True life😆

Ok Roman better be thrilled with new space or I will whip him. Not a dry spot on me but tank completely cleaned. New sand mixed in to perk up substrate. Replanted and pruned plants not to mention added tons floaters a new bubbling corner filter and he has best view in undisturbed area of room. Heck I may live there! Here is tank. Of course he is hiding . Grrrr. Love it or list it buddy. Long line of friends that would jump at chance to move in.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight I might add that bettas "typically" dont dig but Chance is one of a kind. He is always up to something. I think he enjoyed seeing me wreck the room for Roman's rescape. At last glance he was rearranging his floaters to get in his reclining chair pose. I Love that boy!!! 

Such fun activity in fish room. Avalanche knows it's water change so hiding out in his pagoda! Bo is attacking his heater??? And Strasse is back to tetra teasing. Sometimes I just need to be still and watch. They are way better than tv! 

Oh looking at Dandelion earlier. With pale body boy you can sure get a visible ovary view. Whew she is full of eggs! She looks like my berried shrimp. No wonder Sterling likes her haha.


----------



## BettaSplendid

"love it or list it." ROFL. That is halarious. And the tank looks AMAZING. Very mysterious. 

Neat you can see "inside" her.


----------



## themamaj

Stinker Roman is still in hiding! Moved Joseph and Patches over where Roman was. Patches is used to high traffic so no problems for him. He is enjoying new buddy. Whew the flaring contests! Got a few personality pictures. I think I should have named Patches "Apache". He sure reminds me of indian on war path. (Betta Splendid you have me in Pilgrim/Indian mode...lol) Loving these colorful betta lips. Patches bottom lip looks like hook. Marlin just dazzles me with colors. Crazy for koi!


----------



## themamaj

Blue doing so well 😊


----------



## themamaj

Typical Manning...."Are you looking at me?!" flare.


----------



## themamaj

Bama and tank. What do you think halfmoon? Still not sure. Hard to get colors as pretty as are in person with lighting sometimes. He is really a lovely crimson color. How perfect is that?! Last picture was so cute. Moved a nerite over from Joseph's tank since his new position has less light. Bama has high light for plants so snails always great to keep algae in check. Do you think.he noticed??? Bama..."hey are you in there?" Snail..."oh boy here we go again!".


----------



## Sadist

Haha, that last picture is my favorite. Never seen a snail! He doesn't look like a full 180 spread to me, but maybe he could eventually reach it with enough exercise? I don't have enough experience with those sorts of things.

Blue is looking much better. Love all the others, too.


----------



## themamaj

*DIY Suction*

Can't remember who ask me about homemade suction
Here is my DIY. Mine is small but concept is same. Tupperware or tight fitting container ideal. Two holes in top of lid. You want your suction tubing to be snug. Short one on left is mouth piece. Longer is suction piece. How it works is suck on mouth piece initially to start suction. Then can do vacuum or siphon water. You can cut tubing as long as need for suction part. Mine is used for desktop 2.5s so it is shorter. It is a good way to vacuum debris around roots without taking off much water too quickly. Fish are not stressed by it. Usually play with tubing while work.


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness, I think I am somewhere between a panic attack, nightmare and incredibly thankful! My signature is every fish deserves a Chance and capitalized for my buddy. Not only a first chance, second chance but third Chance! Going around the room feeding everyone blood worms tonight. Chance always gets a little extra of everything. I love them all but you know how special he is to me. He gobbled his worms and was off chasing them in his tank. I went on to finish the other 3 walls of tanks. I turned back around and Chance was down in his anubias plant. Wait he is not moving in his anubias plant...something is wrong! I threw open the tank lid and realized he was not stuck he was MAJOR STUCK between the stems. I guess a blood worm may have fallen down and he chased it. His fins are so long he managed to get literally woven between the stems. I uprooted the plant and couldn't get him out. Now really panicking! Not sure how long he has been submerged. I was pulling him up to surface for air, still really stuck. I had to start pulling the whole plant apart as he was limp. A praise God miracle he finally got freed. He went over to water intake and just sat there breathing really heavy for a long time. Finally he got a breath from surface and swam a little. I sat there watching and praying whole time. Then he started to swim again so I knew he was out of the woods. NO MORE ANUBIAS!!!! I did a water change and put in a soft non trapping sword instead. Added some stability and new leaf. He is really worn out but seems to be doing ok. Not sure I will recover from that any time soon. Whew I think he is ok. Now looking at me like why did you change out my plant? Chance I think you just took years off my life.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oooooh _Chance. _

Good thing you saw him!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a close call!


----------



## themamaj

I didn't sleep hardly at all for worrying about him last night. So happy to see him greet me this am. His is sitting here next to me lounging in his water sprite. I feel so bad that it happened at all. I would have never dreamed he could get tangled like that. Now everyone will be watched until I know they are finished with their meal. So scary! I hope he understands how special he is and how much I want to protect him. 

Flurry of activity around here. Cheer practice, grocery store, cleaned fridge, cleaned up fish supplies and so much more to do. Grandson's mom called me this am and I need to get him this afternoon and keep tonight which was unexpected. Then both sons coming and daughter's boyfriend for dinner. Hubby is major grouch today. I hope he snaps out of it before all these people show up. Bad thing is I am totally exhausted and busy time yet to come. Excited to see everyone but sometimes hard to muster up energy to be social. Never enough hours in the day!


----------



## Tealight03

Glad he's ok. What a scare!


----------



## Sadist

Hard to be Grandma with so much activity! I hope you make it through the day!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Sadist. Whew did you watch TN game? Pretty exciting double overtime. We had a very nice evening. I got a bunch of pizza (boys eat a lot!!!)and grandson and I built legos during game. 

Grandson has been so sweet. He loves science experiments so always trying to find fun things on Pinterest. We did a dancing corn experiment. (BettaSplendid really cool if need a extra for class sometime) You take a mason jar and fill it not quite halfway with water. Then add couple spoonfuls of baking soda. Dissolve in water. Then add popping corn. Sink or float? Sinks. Gradually add cup of vinegar which makes chemical reaction and volcano effect in jar. Have a bowl underneath...messy. As bubbles go down watch the corn. It boost them up to surface and tosses around. Really cool. Last for good while and then they sink again. Add more vinegar to watch again. We had a blast. In his case did outdoors. Went through whole box baking soda and gallon vinegar doing over and over.


----------



## themamaj

Enjoy every minute with this guy!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Thank you Sadist. Whew did you watch TN game? Pretty exciting double overtime. We had a very nice evening. I got a bunch of pizza (boys eat a lot!!!)and grandson and I built legos during game.
> 
> Grandson has been so sweet. He loves science experiments so always trying to find fun things on Pinterest. We did a dancing corn experiment. (BettaSplendid really cool if need a extra for class sometime) You take a mason jar and fill it not quite halfway with water. Then add couple spoonfuls of baking soda. Dissolve in water. Then add popping corn. Sink or float? Sinks. Gradually add cup of vinegar which makes chemical reaction and volcano effect in jar. Have a bowl underneath...messy. As bubbles go down watch the corn. It boost them up to surface and tosses around. Really cool. Last for good while and then they sink again. Add more vinegar to watch again. We had a blast. In his case did outdoors. Went through whole box baking soda and gallon vinegar doing over and over.


Oh we did this with raisins! Hah! Brought back the memory. Thanks for the reminder, it would be cool to do when Squanto teaches the Pilgrims about planting fish with their corn. 

Our power has been out since the hurricane came through, sigh, my fish are COLD. It feels good to me but nights are in 40s and days are 70F. Think I am goina lose all the food in the fridge too.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no! So sorry. Forgot about you all being in NC. I saw where Raleigh got a big hit on rainfall but really haven't watch the news to see how other areas impacted. Are your other animals doing ok outside? Poor fish. Maybe wrapping tank with blanket or sheet might help insulate a little. Did that with polar fleece jacket in Nimbus when traveling home with him in cold. Love your heart, no power, pregnant and cold fish. Praying power comes back soon and everyone stays well!


----------



## Sadist

We don't watch a lot of sports, just golf. As in Daddy watches golf while Child and Mamma color in another room.

Awesome science experiment! I found a similar formula for unclogging drains without the fumey chemicals. It took a long time but worked in the end.

Poor Bettasplendid! I hope power comes on soon. A friend of mine in Florida, the storm missed their area, and then someone (drunk?) ran into a pole and ruined power for area. Not sure when their power will go back on with all the damage elsewhere.


----------



## BettaSplendid

To make it worse, ahem, the rivers are swollen and now all bridges in area are closed. My husband won't be able to make it home for possibly a week. Lots of roads washed away too. That is an odd sight... It wasn't such bad winds but all the rain, wow! Tanks are at 65 degrees. I have one little gas heater trying to stav off the cold tonight. Hatzie isn't going to make it through the cold. Very pale. And one guppy, surprisingly, also looks bad. Stormy still looks the same! She is hanging in there... Oh if only Husband were here to split firewood. 

Chance looks so handsome in his latest picture. His coloring is so unique. He carries the look of a well loved older betta.


----------



## Tealight03

Hope you get power back asap BettaSplendid.


----------



## Sadist

Oh no! I hope they get the power and roads fixed soon!


----------



## themamaj

Shared prayer request with my staff. 22 prayer warriors lifting you up. Hang in there! Philp 4:19


----------



## themamaj

Really pleased with water sprite in sorority. I think the CO2 has helped it along but greened up better and looks like new growth. Extra floating plants have really helped keep girls much more peaceful. Funny getting the jungle look which they love. Remember I had floated Melia with them to treat her as well when we had a sick tank. By the time I finished treatment, I think she had made peace with the girls so she has stayed which brings numbers back to five. I think it has worked out for everyone, but saw the most gorgeous pineapple female the other day. Sooo pretty and would be a great sorority girl but guess best not to rock the boat since everyone finally calm.

Bryant has perked up a little. Sitting more on leaves than on bottom which is nice to see. Leo, love, side tumor looking worse. Ugg hate those things because nothing can do to change. Of course, Goliath lived with his a very long time so maybe she will too. I have a few tank that I think need a little remodeling. Toby is probably first on the list. He is bored and I need to change things up for him but just don't have any ideas. He is in a 3 gallon. May have to google some images and see if can get inspired. Pondering Roman again. He is driving me crazy. He hides all the time. Doesn't like his filter. I almost wonder if he is not feeling well but no physical signs that I can tell. Just about to give up on him in that tank and put him in a 2.5. Frustrating because designed whole tank specific for him Roman ruins so perfect for him so I thought!!!! grrr

Was at Petco Monday and they had some julii cory cats. Really liked their markings and they swim around mid water as well as bottom which is cool. They are also called leopard cories. I got a couple to add to Manning's tank. I wasn't sure about smaller number but they seem much more independent. They have done great and will pal up together but just as happy to be independent swimming. Manning seems to really like them. He will follow them around at times but not aggressive at all. After awhile, typical betta he gets bored with them and does his own thing. I also found a really pretty black striped mystery snail. I wanted a bigger snail for sorority since high plant volume. Only problem is he is camo with substrate. I'll get a picture when he comes to front of tank. Everyone else is doing fine. Have enjoyed my older son being in. We have slept late and just sat around visiting which has been nice change. Daughter off from cheer practice this week so nice no designated activities. Hope to get to visit with parents and inlaws too at some point this week.


----------



## Sadist

Have you checked Roman's decorations lately for anything leaking from them? Funny smells or whatever. Poor boy, could just be the filter, too.


----------



## themamaj

That is a good thought Sadist. I checked them and seem ok. I had another type of sponge filter I can try. It gives off smaller bubbles. Maybe that will make difference? Have adapter on current one to control flow. Whew full time job trying to figure out betta psychology! Next will be Chewy who has chomped again big time. Upgraded his tank size, added plants and changed room position. Seemed to help initially then chomp. 

Just got through doing big clean axolotl tank. Poopy boys! Tanks look so pretty right after clean. Just love to clean tanks...yes seriously not right! Haha.

Here are some pictures of the julii cats and snail.


----------



## themamaj

Just got through with Leo's water change. Gave her a blue bath as well. Had her sitting in cup next to Bo while did his since she was soaking. He danced around and flared. She just rolled her eyes. Moved tank up to top shelf so can watch her better. Bama about knocked himself out flaring. Leo is such a diva. She gave him a little flare to tease him and then turned her back and went to lounge in her water sprite. Could just hear her saying. I'm too old for this. Lol. She has flared at many a boys over years. Now she is the boss.


----------



## Sadist

I love how those julii cats look! Are they the kind that stay small? So pretty. Nice photo bomb there, too.


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes Manning had to get in on the photo shoot. They will grow to be around an inch on average. I have a spare 10 gallon in the closet so if they start getting too cramped I can always upgrade them. One is a little darker spotted than the other. It is neat there is some noticeable difference to tell them apart. I did a water change and vacuum last night for them. Freaked them out but then new water energizes cats. This am they are zipping all over the place. I like the fact too that they will get up on the leaves of the plant and eat some of the algae. Almost reminded me of otto behavior. 

Dandelion is not doing well this am. I noticed last night it looked like she had a hemorrhage under the skin. She is sitting in the corner not moving much and breathing really hard  

The sorority girls are doing really well. They really thrive under thick floating plants. So fun to watch them twist and turn and wiggle around through them on the surface like their own personal jungle gym. Very happy to see all 5 group together. I got so tickled at them last night with the mystery snail. They have had a nerite before and never paid it any attention. Mystery snail is larger so I guess they noticed and it was like word got out. "Hey you got to see this new snail in here. Wait what? I want to see..No me...I told you....Hey are you in there snail? Why doesn't he do anything? Boring!" Each one would go up and investigate it. They each stuck their little noses up to it and nudged it. Poor snail! Five curious girls up in your face. Mr Snail finally wised up and went and hid under a plant. haha 

Was up late doing water changes so son came and hung out with me. I think he was really surprised all the work I do. He said he was really impressed by all the plant aquascaping I have done. That thrilled me for him to notice! I got a chance to tell him so much about the fish, how I maintained the tanks, showed him how to vacuum and the purpose of how each species worked together in a community tank. I think he was amazed that they all have little quirks and personalities. He laughed at me when I was just a fussing that Coconut had just taken a major poop after I just cleaned the substrate. Never fails. Clean sand = Clean out the gi tract! Fun time hanging out with him.


----------



## themamaj

Meet the axolotls 😊


----------



## themamaj

Harbor and the cory cats. Made some changes to the tank to make it their own. The cories love the vase. Find one of them hiding out all the time.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I love the video! They're such messy eaters.

Harbor's tank is so gorgeous! I love all those pretty plants.


----------



## themamaj

Wow could it be I spy an actual fish in this tank? Have to take pictures from miles away. #scaredofownshadow!


----------



## themamaj

Manning and some cat cuteness. One has black eyes and other silver.


----------



## themamaj

Judah


----------



## themamaj

Bryant the leaf lounger


----------



## themamaj

Falling for Cider 🍁


----------



## themamaj

Bonding 😼🐕😆


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Harbor and the cory cats. Made some changes to the tank to make it their own. The cories love the vase. Find one of them hiding out all the time.


That is GORGEOUS! Wow, whatta tank! What a lucky betta. 

I really like the juli cories. Mine love water change too, and when I clean the filter so the flow is extra fast. :laugh:

Sweet Leo. And Dandelion! Oh no. I hope she isn't in pain. 

The axolotl video is beyond cute, amd good information too. 

Sounds like fun having son visit! Nice you got some one on one quiet time with him. :smile2:


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Falling for Cider 🍁



Uuuuuuummm, yeah, can I have him? 


:surprise:


Cider is bee-u-tee-bee-u-tee-full! 

I am still thinking of the bumblebee plakat that looks like Marlin and the orange veiltail at Fintastic. The roads being closed is the only thing keeping me from going to get them. :crying:


----------



## Sadist

They're all so gorgeous! I love their antics. I see puppy and kitty are getting in some good bonding time. Julii cats so cute! 

Are all those needley-leaf things hornwort? I might get some for Sky's tank. I was wondering if you liked it better than anacharis.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yeah, kitty is just thrilled with Raya. The more it hisses, the more fun it is for doggie to bark at. 

I like hornwort but boy is it touchy. It likes to drop its needles at temperature changes, lighting changes, being moved to a new tank, certain holidays, and if you look at it wrong. Then you're left with a little stem but it will grow new leaves off the stem that are suited for your tank, unless you change the temp, lighting or... but I do like it and have it in several tanks.


----------



## themamaj

Are you talking about cabomba? Yes it is a favorite of mine. Does need quite a bit of light and root tabs.


----------



## Sadist

I just bought some hornwort >.< Oh well, if it adapts to the two window tanks, the bettas will love it. I'll try the cabomba if the hornwort doesn't work out.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> I just bought some hornwort >.< Oh well, if it adapts to the two window tanks, the bettas will love it. I'll try the cabomba if the hornwort doesn't work out.


It grows fast even after dropping needles. It is Psalm's favorite plant to lounge on near the surface. I hope it works well for you. It should love the window light.


----------



## themamaj

What a busy and fun fall break with all family in. Oldest son got to spend the week. He went home today and just the two of us got to go to lunch before he left. Very special. Middle son in a lot too and grandson second half of week. We tried to pack in lots of family activities that everyone would enjoy. Friday we went to a new activity call Zombie Paintball. Oh that was the most fun and not scary at all. Grandson LOVED it!!!! You get to ride on a flatbed trailer pulled by tractor and they take you around through the corn field at dark. They have the paintball guns set up on the rails of the trailer and you sit on these benches. As they pull you around you see these little town type set ups and the "zombie", who is padded like a football player, appears and you get to shoot neon green paintballs. The zombie then retreats and then you will see one come out of the corn. Then they will have a fake one like a scarecrow to fool you. The zombies are playful and do not approach you. They are like 30 feet away from you. One did a booty shake for us. Guess where he got shot?! Grandson howled with laughter over that. The workers loved my grandson who was so animated they kept filling up his gun with more paint to shoot. Of course, my big boys really loved that as well! Sat we went to Boo at Zoo and everyone gets a treat bag. You walk the trail of treats to all different booths and get candy. At the end there is a big dance party put on by Chick-fil-A and there are games and free chicken gift cards you can win. Oh also on Sat afternoon we went to Reptile Rally at Petco. It was a free event and you got to meet and greet different reptiles. So cool! I know the manager quite well so he really let us do a lot. Grandson fell in love with bearded dragon. I think his other nana may be getting him one for xmas to keep at their house. He got to hold one that was 3 months old and he carried it all through the store introducing it to customers. Really funny. We also got to see a red tailed snake,3 month old chameleons and other leopard geckos. They brought out a blue iguana to hold. It was so pretty and skin felt very soft by reptile standards. Grandson and daughter made way back to small animals. Daughter has been wanting for a hamster for quite a while so she wanted to hold one in the store. They got out the hamster for her and grandson got to hold a guinea pig and a mouse. For attending the rally you got a take home bag with lovely poster book on reptiles, a ball, pen and food sample. If they have an event like that in your area, be sure and check it out. It is a great way to see, hold and learn about other types of animals. Oh yeah and BettaSplendid remember I said I had the tshirt....daughter got her wish and an early bday present. She is over the moon excited. I have to say I am becoming quite smitten as well. Meet Marmelade.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a fun weekend! Congratulations on Marmelade!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Maaaaaarmaaaalaaaade! So precious! Has your daughter seen the cartoon Hamtaro? Daughter loves it, we have checked out the dvd from the library maybe 15 times, seriously. Also on youtube.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks will tell her about cartoon. Daughter got home from school and Marmelade doing sprints on wheel. Pretty funny. She would stop and look at daughter. Daughter would cheer for her and Marmelade would perform again. It has been like 12 years since we have had a hamster so forgotten a lot of things like how they love to burrow. The bedding is a paper bedding. I like that so much better than wood chips used to use. Other thing new is they need dechlorinated water. Clerk said oh you can get that over in fish area. I laughed...got that covered! 

Leo is looking rough. Bless her heart cataracts both eyes and tumor growing fast. She still wiggled to greet me after work. So sweet. 

Need to replenish a lot of evaporation water tonight. All tanks looking low. Amazed how quickly that happens sometimes. Temps outside I think 86 today. Maybe another record. Mid October and mid 80s. Hard to believe! Christmas ads on tv. Noooo not ready. I havent even carved a pumpkin yet!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ack, bettas get cataracts too?! There is no end! They're just little fish, why can't they just live happy full lives for 4 years and then pass peacefully in their sleep. 

Does Marmalade get a hamster ball to explore the house with? Mine used to loooove theirs. I saw in Petco they sell the tunnels piece by piece so you can custom design their little habitats. Hamsters are so fun to go broke on.  I guess you could just keep a gallon of spring water too, for her water bottle. Never thought of dechlorinating their water when we were on city water.. Whoops.


----------



## themamaj

I never did that either and it lived a long full life. Guess like having babies. Oldest told sleep on stomach. Middle son told side. Grandson told back. I guess more research helps with things to be safer and live longer. Havent looked up all foods,ok but thought fruits and veggies good to supplement with. She ate part of carrot. Thought might try apple bite. Daughter already spotted hamster sportscar with ball that goes in it on her list for other bday ideas. It was hysterically cute. Can just see Marmelade driving through the hallway. As long as dont have to add her to car insurance! Saw really cute dyi ideas for houses, swings and ramps made with Popsicle sticks. Daughter loves making stuff so Marmelade may have all kinds of activities. Thought be cute to let daughter have a big Tupperware bin to put play things in to exercise her in. Could put cardboard tubes and different things she makes.

On fish side Roman has finally settled and seems to have overcome his moving anxiety! Was able to keep existing filter in tank. Found some more java moss finally locally so hope to spread that into a few tanks tom where have gaps in plant coverage. Mystery snails in sorority doing a great job of clean up. That will be a such a help on vacuuming as layout hard to manuever around easily. Sterling has been really depressed since Dandelion passed. His fins look ragged and he is spending more time in hide. Hope water change tonight will perk him up. May try to move him up to higher shelf so doesn't feel isolated. I can tell he is slowing down too. Bryant doing good. Catch him in such funny lounging positions.Glad he is enjoying retirement life  Rest of crew doing well.


----------



## themamaj

Tonights menu: Bloodworms, mealworms, waxworms, shrimp and betta pellets and apple cubes. I have all my little food cups lined up. Thinking of Noah  

Marmelade loved her apple cube! Took it right from hand and held it while she nibbled. Then crawled in food cup. 😍


----------



## themamaj

Sofie looking dreamy eyed. Got a waxworm treat after ate her mealies. Savoring the moment!


----------



## themamaj

Nimbus, Zebulon, Aspen and Benjamin


----------



## Sadist

Sofie looks like me with chocolate! Too funny. I love the apple cube pictures, too. Boys look great, as always!


----------



## themamaj

Haha me too Sadist. Love my chocolate!


----------



## themamaj

Headed to mountains this evening for daughter's first cheer competition tomorrow. Glad this one is at a nice venue and gives us an excuse to go see the changing leaves! Hubby staying behind to feed animals. Hope he is still speaking to me tomorrow after fish, frog, axolotl, gecko, hamster, dog and cat duty. haha

Quick update: Been frustrating and crazy week. Have had several losses over past week or so but haven't had chance to post. Lost *Dandelion* on the 12th after her hemorrhage and *Hip Hop*, one of ADF, came down with bloat and passed this week. Thankfully *Flip Flop* is fine. He has outlasted every frog. I have supplemented them with pellets occasionally. I read somewhere that the frog pellets can sometimes cause bloat so I guess no more for them. You would think a frog food would be safe for frogs!* Leo* is just barely hanging on. I cupped her in tank last night to keep her at surface to make breathing easier. I think that has helped. She has her water sprite and IAL in her cup to lean on. Really struggling but will wave one little fin at me when check on her. Hasn't eaten in two days  I don't want her to pass while I am gone so I may try to run out and get some clove oil since I think it is really imminent as this point. Mixed feelings...the first...special one... but the cycle of life continues. 

*Sterling* got a blue bath the other day and he has been depressed after Dandelion passed so moved him to a larger tank with more plants. He looked like he was dying for 2 days. Pulled him back to smaller tank and he is happy as a lark. GO FIGURE!!! *Roman* now stays at front of tank????? I can't not understand these boys. *Chewy* was biting so bad he got moved to the quiet shelf with no friends. He is getting salt treatments to heal fins. Moved *Zeb* over by *Chance* to give them each some more interaction. I don't think Chance is impressed. He just does his own thing and looks like he is contemplating his next gravel moving project this am as doing survey measurements. Goofball! *Joseph* is my other baffling betta. He got moved to make room for Roman. His color has looked off every since move. Can't decide if lighting in area or if he is stressed. Looks paler and muddier appearance. Of course, he is koi/marble so water changes and moves sometimes sparks those genes. He is still active so guess monitor if I need to move him back up to higher shelf. Everyone else is happy and healthy. Off to tank cleaning. Wish I had more hours in the day. So much to do in so little time. Ugg and pack too.


----------



## Sadist

I hope daughter does well on her cheer meet! I'm sorry about all the pet problems. It always hurts to lose a pet; mine are all the extra children I can't have!

You'd think the frog food would be good, but look at all the bad betta food out there. Hopefully, you can find something better or another tough froggie.


----------



## themamaj

When you think oh I'll just do a quick vac of this tank to pretty up substrate and end up spending an hour on it! :roll:


----------



## BettaSplendid

I was thinking the same thing, about bad betta food... I am sorry to hear of losses. I almost cried at the "wave one little fin". I know exactly what you're talking about, I have seen the same. They still want to greet you even when they're dieing. Oooooooh... Oh, Leo. We love you. 

Have a safe trip to the mountains and back. Yes, it ought to be gorgeous now. Is cheering easier on the body than gymnastics?


----------



## themamaj

Probably not with type of cheering they do. It is more like tumbling, stunts and jumps to music. They really don't "cheer" which is funny. She really likes it but I still struggle with her giving up gymnastics. At least she is still tumbling with this, however, makeup, false eye lashes, big bows and tanning lotion makes me crazy!!! So different from gymnastic world. 

Really hope to leave by 5ish. My parents are up there right now so we are spending night with them and hope to go to the craft show tomorrow. Usually what we do to celebrate Mom's bday. Got into big cleans with Manning and Bama so only 2 tanks down. Really needed to have about 6 more done before leave. Got laundry done and semi packed. Can you tell not motivated today? One of those I wish I could sit and sip coffee or tea in my chair all day still in jammies day. 

Been playing some jazz music as change tanks. Leo seems to like music as calming. She is perched on leaf and plant with head almost part way out of water. Not sure if I am going to have time to go out before need to leave. I hate to leave her but as same time don't want to intervene. I will be back tomorrow night late. She might make it one more day hard to know. Hard to know what is best.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I know.  ((((hugs)))) It is so hard. Poor Leo. I have yet been able to end one's suffering, even when I know I should. I just.... Ugh. I guess in the wild, one who is languishing is done in quickly by a predator, you know? Yes, it is a difficult decision. Peace to you and your fishy friends.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry about your losses. Always hard to lose them.


----------



## themamaj

Hubby just texted me that Leo had passed. He was sweet about it and is going to go bury her in flower bed for me. I'm glad she went on her own. I told her goodbye as I left and that it was ok. I hated to leave her. Glad got to spend day with her. That will be a special memory. My sweet girl...swim in peace tonight ⚘🐟


----------



## Sadist

:-( Oh, Leo.


----------



## themamaj

A full weekend with cheer competition. I have a video up of her team on my youtube channel if you are curious what a cheer competition is like. It is really different from gymnastics. Daughter did very well. She is one of their main tumblers. She had a lot of fun and her bf surprised her with pink roses. He must really like her to sit at cheer competitions haha. He is a very sweet boy. See what you all have to look forward to with young daughters....dating.

Getting ready to do some work in fish room. I need to take down Leo's tank. Just haven't had it in me to do it yet. Keep walking by it expecting her to be there  Hubby showed me where he buried her. He did good in that he picked a pretty area of our front flower bed. I need to shuffle some tanks around to fill in gaps.

Have one or two filters that will not stay stuck to tank wall. They are cheaper ones with suction cups but they fit well in the 2.5 and don't take up a lot of room why I have still kept them, however, I could loose my total sanity over those things. Can someone not make a suction cup that stays stuck??????? :frustrated: 

Beautiful fall day today. Very blue sky and leaves starting to turn. We got our firepit out last night and roasted some marshmallows. I think fall is one of my favorite times of the year. Did get to walk down by the creek for a little bit when at convention center. So pretty an peaceful.


----------



## BettaSplendid

October and November are my favorite months. The cooler air is such a welcome change after summer! 

I saw that cheer video! Must be like culture shock for you.  It was amazing how they flipped around though. I kept expecting someone to get kicked in the head. I can barely cartwheel! 

Didn't we get Stormy and Leo the same day? Then they passed within weeks of each other. Plus they looked identical. Maybe they are swimming together under the Rainbow Bridge. Sweet little ladies.


----------



## themamaj

Actually I think we did. I had forgotten that. Sweet to think about. Nice they both had long happy lives! 

Took Leos tank apart to clean. Was able to pass on some equipment to other tanks so that was good. Been working furiously water changes and deep tank scrubs. Shifted things around so looks better without gap. My back, however, feels like I did a cheer stunt lol. May try to do one or two more then evening activities begin.


----------



## Sadist

I'm sure the ladies are flaring away at each other and have claimed a nice clump of weeds as their own. I'm glad your hubby was able to bury her and help out as much as he did.


----------



## themamaj

Seriously need a sign on my car that says taxi today with so much driving.

Marmelade enjoying some play time with ball and wheel. She is so doggone cute! Getting more tame. Doesn't want to sit still until wear our energy. We sure enjoy her.


----------



## Sadist

Such a cutie!


----------



## BettaSplendid

She is adorable! Is she young? What kinda hamster is she? I just last week learned that the different types of hamsters have very different personalities! This may explain some of my difficulties with having hamsters, I didn't understand that they want and need different things.


----------



## themamaj

She is a Campbell Russian dwarf hamster. They are easy to identify because of stripe on back. I think she is 3.5 to 4 mo. She is very curious and a real ham at times. Likes to look at herself in mirror lol. So funny watching her on wheel. I am amazed something with such short small legs can move so fast.


----------



## Sadist

Hubby told us no hamsters. He had one as a kid and only remembers the squeaky wheel all night and that it bit if you tried to handle it. I'm glad you found such a sweet one!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I will have to read up on those! She is very cute. I think as she ages she will slow down, and also maybe poop less on ya, hehe. 

Oh I remember those squeaky wheels. Now they have "whisper" wheels.


----------



## themamaj

They make several neat type wheels now that has no sound. We bought this one yesterday because cage wheel was squeaky and keeping daughter awake. The open kind are supposed to be better for their backs 

For lizard lovers out there, I love the Phonenix worms from Rainbow worms because calcium fortified. I did find yesterday when picking up some meal worms at Petco that they sell a Calciworm which is also the black soldier fly larva. You can only get 25 at a time but nice to know if in between shipment can get local!


----------



## themamaj

*Solomon David*

There is a new addition in the fish room. Decided to go out lookimg the other day and caught a new shipment at Pet Supermarket. They had some lovely new bettas. A white and cellophane pie bald was stunning and saw a pretty veil tail that was blue with really deep orange fins trimmed in blue. He was most unusual. They had some cute girls too. One of clerks tried to point different new ones out to me. I looked through but kept coming back to this beautiful pastel yellow boy. Those dark eyes were so cute and he reallly watched me as I looked around. We just connected and I knew he was the one. His cup was a bit yucky but he seemed healthy. When checking out he clerk told me they were so tickled he had a home as he had been there a long time. When I saw him I immediately thought of BettaSplendid's Solomon she had that was so lovely. With her permission, I wanted to name him Solomon David in his honor. He is doing great and settled in nicely. I think Cider has enjoyed him being next door. I still need to get some more plants to thicken up the plant coverage but ok for now. So introducing Solomon


----------



## themamaj

Daughter and I have had fun letting Marmelade explore in her ball in fish room. Of course favorite area is where all the cords are lol. I took her out and let her meet Chance. He was so funny and flared at her. What is this thing with whiskers?!


----------



## Tealight03

What a special tribute to sweet Soloman! Glad you found your Soloman mamaj. 

Marmelade is too cute. I remember I had a dwarf hamster. It bit a lot. I think it was older when we got it and probably not handled much when it was younger.


----------



## themamaj

Thank Tealight. I have heard several people say their hamsters bit a lot. Occasionally she will nip if daughter startles her too much from sleep. Trying to teach her to rouse her gently and prod her to open area of cage before picking her up. That way she doesn't feel threatened. We have handled her a lot so she does really well. I hope as she gets older she will sit a bit more. Right now soooo much energy!


----------



## themamaj

Some axie pix. They are so big now. Funny to remember little tiny Coconut. Not missed any meals as you can tell  Raya got in on action tonight. She was having stare down with Coconut over her worm bites. Like that would be a better snack?! Funny girl.


----------



## themamaj

Harbor and the 6 pack cory cats


----------



## BettaSplendid

Beautiful! I can't believe Solomon had been there "a long time". Whaaaat?! I would have scooped him up first thing. That blue and orange one sounds irristable as well. 

Kids and I watched Marmalade on Tour together. They love those exercise balls! I saw a HUGE one at fintastic for rats, you betta believe it was $$$. 

I think you must have the prettiest selection of bettas anywhere, you just keep finding the most amazing ones! 

Cories are cute too. Can't forget them. Mine have been eh, happy with each other lately. Must be the cooler water. I have 2 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## themamaj

Sounds like love is in the air haha. Mine have never been interested in each other. Thank you on Solomon. He is having a flare contests with Cider. 

I went by aquarium store again today to get some plants for Solomon's tank. This is a major stock item I might add. Second time there empty tank and no plants. What? They said they got some in but might be tomorrow to put them out. And guess what was in the plant tank? A huge turtle! And maybe that is why I there is no plants..... Turtles love cabomba. So off to Pet Smart since they do have some tubes of plants you can buy like swords, ferns, and anubias. Only a very few pitiful plants. Fish wall EMPTY! No fish in the store none nada nothing! I asked when they were planning to get fish in. They said oh maybe 2 more weeks????? Pet Supply Plus also have redone their fish area and no fish except ones to cycle. They have all stickers out for plants but none there. No one in a hurry to get stock. I was like you all do realize you are a pet store? So my project today hasn't worked out. Probably just as well as have felt awful today. I have major insomnia issues and have to take meds for that. I have for like 18 year taken something to help sleep. Dr in last few months has bucked on meds. Making me see a sleep specialist who said I need to go to a sleep behavioral class so I see the bed as a positive place. Oh give me a break! These people are nuts if they think I am going to pay them to do that. Menopausal sleep deprived woman is not what you want to challenge. Anyway, one dr said no don't quit taking meds. Other says get off them and pharmacy wont fill Rx until it has been exactly 30 days later which is causing a gap in med coverage. Only problem is no med no sleep and somehow they still expect me to function fine, drive and take care of kids. Hmmmm. So that is my rant for the day. No meds for tonight either. Just dread nighttime. I wish there was a better option. I have tried everything I can think of. If you know any good remedies let me know.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Goodness, every store low or no stock? Sounds like a dream, doesn't it? And they're so nonchalant about it. 

That sounds horrible about the insomnia. Your body has become dependent on the meds, but lets see, I can suggest a few things. First off I would turn off any tv's, computer screens, regular lights (white or blue bulbs). I often read in bed with a lamp beside me that has a red light bulb, the red helps your brain get ready for sleep. You can get these bulbs from like Home Depot, maybe Wal-Mart. 

Also a warm bath with epsom salt before bed. I know not everyone is a bath person, but I love 'em. I also have a red bulb in the bathroom that I use at night when taking my bath. Hehe. I am serious about my sleep, so I feel for you.  To be a good mommy you gotta have good sleep! 

I do not do this but lots of people keep a journal and pen by the bed so if you're having reoccurring thoughts you can jot them down and that gives your brain "closure" for that thought and hopefully then you can fall asleep. At night my thoughts can seem so important and then in the morning I a, like, "why was I even fretting over that?" 

The Magnesium oil sprayed onto bottoms of your feet is supposed to help. Most people are deficient anyways. 

There are herbs like chamomile tea. Catnip tea will knock you out. lol Passion flower leaf tea also. All these can be found online or at a local healthfood store. Just... don't drink too much that you wake to pee all night.  

Warm milk is known to cause sleepiness. As is tart cherry juice! Just make sure it isn't sweetened. Sugar would be stimulating. This is a good thing to pick up at healthfood store too. A handful of almonds also has something in it that encourages sleep. tryptophan and magnesium... I just googled it, lol. 
No coffee after 4 pm, maybe even earlier. Melatonin pills are cheap and should be effective. 

Cover any little lights in your bedroom. I had to put stickers over the little lights on the air conditioner. White noise makers or fan noise to block out outside noises. Keep the bedroom cool. 

I hope you can find relief!


----------



## themamaj

Red light interesting. I'm sure I have on too much white light prior to bed because of computer and fish tanks. So if I sip catnip tea will the cats be howling from the basement lol????? I remember I had some kind of lotion I got for a gift one time. It was suppose to help muscle tension and had sort of a minty smell. I put some on my neck that night because muscles really stiff and was sitting there watching tv when my cat Zoe came up on back of couch rubbing her head all over me upside down and licking my neck. Must have really been cat delight. Nothing like cat drool on your neck hahaha. I forgot about Magnesium. I think I may have some of those in cabinet. All good ideas. My mind races at night too. It is like trying to process too many things and always planning ahead of things need to do. Maybe like you said a journal might help put those ideas to rest. I thought you might have some good home remedies so thanks. Oops guess that dabbling in the Halloween candy before bed probably didn't help. lol.
*
Roman* did fabulous for water change tonight. Usually he freaks out but once he decided he liked his tank it is like the light switch went on and he swims around more and is more present at front of tank. Biting however is worse. IDK. My high maintenance child! Roman and Chewy would both be good candidates for community tanks because of the biting. I wish there was more choices you could do in a 5.5. I have a spare 10 in the closet but not sure if table would hold it securely. Would love to do some ember tetras or galaxy raspboras with a betta. *Blue* has grown so much! He is looking more like an adult fish now. He has made incredible gains in past 4 weeks. I forgot to mention *Avalanche* celebrated his 1 year Oct 20th! Have 3 birthday boys coming up in Nov... *Flare* Nov 10th, *Nimbus* Nov 14th and* Dakota *Nov 18th! Proud to see them all doing well and celebrating milestones. Well off to change *Chance's* tank. He is perched on his crypt not so patiently waiting on me. Anytime now mama. Love!


----------



## Tealight03

Lavender is supposed to be good for relaxation. Hope you find something that helps.


----------



## Sadist

That class on faking your brain; I've done similar (not class though) things to help me sleep. The bed is only for sleep, and I don't read or anything in bed. I've read that a warm shower/bath 2 hours before bedtime is best; as your body cools down, it mimics cooling off as fall asleep and makes you sleepy. It also gives your hair and ears time to dry.

For foods, a lot of the "breakfast" foods are supposedly good for helping you get sleepy - dairy, oatmeal, and protein. Just no sugar in it. I can't use the teas myself because of the peeing issues, but they might help you.

Solomon David looking spectacular! He looks like he has a black beard or at least black edged. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. Yes have tried some of the breakfast things before bed because they do tend to make me sleepy feeling. Also have blood sugar issues so often have to eat a little something before bed so don't get too low over night. Boy it stinks to get older doesn't it. Betta Splendid I used the magnesium and calcium supplement the other night and I think that did help. I was able to get a few hours of sleep. I felt so bad yesterday though from several days of not sleeping it really felt like the flu. I got my regular med filled finally and went to bed about 8:30p last night and slept really well till 4:30a. Was laying there thinking of things I needed to do so got on computer here for a bit. May try to lay back down for a while after. 

Didn't have grandson as long this time but we had fun. I will have to post some pictures of some of the things we did later. For those of you trick or treating or trunk or treating tonight. Have a safe fun time with your children. Love to see some famous pumpkin carvings or cute costumes so share a way if you have some!


----------



## themamaj

Chance is such a funny boy this am. He looks like a grumpy old man that just rolled out of bed with wrinkled fins. He has the matching grumpy attitude. I don't think he liked me waking him up at 4:30am this morning to send emails. He is flaring at anyone that dares to look in his tank. I think I may go make him some shrimp and garlic for breakfast. Maybe that will soften his spirit a bit. Love him...looks like he needs a vanilla latte to go with it!


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad the magnesium helped! So happy you have your meds again, too. People sometimes just don't understand that sleep is what gets us through the day.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am glad too! I simply cannot function when tired, I can't imagine ongoing insomnia! Ugh. Sign me up for vanilla Latte with Chance. That sounds good. Husband took me grocery shopping yesterday. I think we spent 3 hours in there. He said to pick out *everything* I could think of that I might possibly want for after baby comes. I got like 15 different boxes of teas, tea a holic, lol. And midnight snacks. Anything to make being up with a newborn all night seem like... something other than torture. The baby was pretty busy most of the night too, so I myself didn't sleep very well! Lol! Lots of kicking and rolling. It's all cute though. Hope I sleep good tonight 'cause co op starts back tomorrow.


----------



## Sadist

I can't help but wonder if active baby means baby wants out soon!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am sure he is tired of being cramped up! Occasionally I feel what has to be little hands trying to dig out my cervix. Oww. Stay in there, Pokey, a few more weeks, and get nice and fat and strong! Tomorrow is week 38 and so technically full term.


----------



## themamaj

Glad you are doing well and active baby but hope you get some sleep too! My staff asks about you every tues/thurs. It is neat we start day with prayer as a staff. So let us know as soon as any happenings so we can share good news! 

Thanks Sadist for being so understanding on sleep issues. I have had some pep in my step for first time in about 4 days. Amazing what sleep can do!!


----------



## themamaj

*Happy Halloween*

Couldn't wait to share some sillies with you. I thought of how fun it is for kids to dress up and get in character today as ran in one store on way home. Of course they were pushing those last minute costumes. The store was playing all the great Star Wars music. One of my favorites from movie is the storm trooper music. The one where the suspense is building and Darth Vader ready to make grand entrance. Walking along, I noticed I stood a bit taller, my shoulders went back and arms began swinging to beat of the music. Oh I could have been the next storm trooper to escort Darth Vader! Hehe even adults have their moments 

So in fun of costumes we cant leave our pets out. Raya sported the neighborhood tonight as a capped crusader scouring for treats on evening walk. Sofie...love..was supposed to be Minnie Mouse though her ears were rather deflated. Looks more like a Pilgrim wig. Haha maybe the next Mrs William Bradford. She cracked me up with her expressions like oh please let the grandson be here next year so mama doesnt have spare time! Then there is Miss Marmelade. Get your squeals out Betta Splendid as this girl said "Yes to the dress". No costumes for fish but all got a special dinner treat.


----------



## themamaj

A fun forecast ahead as turn in for the night: The weather may have been warm and balmy today but there is a good chance you will see Frost in the next month


----------



## BettaSplendid

HYPERVENTILATING 

Those pictures! Sophie! Y'know, I thought she looked like Minnie Mouse even if the ears laid down. Of course I looked at pics before reading text. Marmalade appears to be in a strofoam cup made into a dress? HAHAHAHA THAT IS SO CLEVER! I was giggling like mad. And sweet Raya looks a bit humbled.


----------



## themamaj

Had fun thinking of costumes as looked through craft box. They were all good sports.


----------



## Sadist

Haha, so cute! 

I saw someone carrying a dog that looked like Raya's breed last night. It reminded me of you. I'm glad you're doing better!


----------



## themamaj

My daughter sent me this picture tonight. 😍Marmelade in her strawberry hide. 🍓🐁


----------



## themamaj

Sadist did you guess my forecast? What I bring home when looking for plants . Found this guy in very back of display. Not only EE but almost faint butterfly pattern visible at first. Coloring up more now in tank. Just simple tank for now. Will upgrade him as grows. So unusual never seen EE with those colors. Looks different in various light. Also a very young one. Loved him! Meet "Frost"


----------



## themamaj

Some good clean fun this weekend. Oops honey can you get some toilet paper at store? I think we're out. lol


----------



## Sadist

Wow, poor Frost looked very stressed in his deathcup. He's coloring up nicely in a real home! I love those pastelly fins. Let us know how he does! I've always been afraid of buying faint colors at the store, always assuming something his color will turn out dark blue once he stops being stressed.

Haha, look at the fun, too! That's really cute to dress up like that book. I recall someone mentioning that book recently; was it on here?


----------



## themamaj

It was me talking about on BettaSplendid journal. I love books like that where you can do an activity associated with it. He got so into it everything was mummy all evening. He even made me a mummy bed with lots of tp! 

Frost I think will stay pastel but expect turquoise or light blue to come out more. Most EE I see are salamanders so really catches my eye to see something different. He has a few cello spots. A very fun one to watch. 

I had bought Frost other day at a store out west. I thought I need to run by Mom and Dad's to drop of cards grandson made them so off I went fish in tow. I think my dad loved him. He just sat and studied him. He said "Boy he looks nothing like those Walmart fish. You can see through the water". I died laughing. Dad had just fixed dinner so sat there and visited. Lol they were having fish. Dad covered Frost with a napkin so he wouldn't think he was next on menu. Too cute.


----------



## themamaj

Have a couple of fish showing definite aging signs. Millie Grace looks to be declining. Notice she was not staying with pack and bottom sitting or hiding. I pulled Millie up to breeder box to make easier to get surface air and to monitor better. Sassafras is still pretty spunky but noticed she is having some sbd and her belly is so large. Hard to tell if just intensely eggy or starting dropsy. Sterling also sitting much more. Bryant still lays around with head up. He cant do much else but he sure is a funny old man with his poses! 

I did get a few plants other day. Store still so low on stock. Frustrated with several of my tanks. They just look blah. Need to rearrange or do something different but running low on ideas. I so admire you great aquascapers out there!!

Oh Sadist those aquabid fish you linked were gorgeous. Prob good I dont look on there often. I get in enough trouble locally


----------



## themamaj

Grrr just realized what was up with Millie. Breeder box with lots of white stringy poop. That could account for Sassy's big belly too. Prazipro here we come.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw, Marmalade looks so cozy and adorable! And Frost is a LOOKER! I am a sucker for EEs but it seems the variety of color isn't there. There were 3 EE at Fintastic but they all looked like Shema. I probably would have gotten Frost. 

Grandson has soooo much fun with you! What a love. Such a fun age.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Drab tanks? Soon it will be time to break out the Christmas fish decor. Didn't you get the igloo? I wonder what else Petsmart will have this year?


----------



## themamaj

Yes! Have the igloo. That would be cute for Avalanche or Frost with their coloring. I liked the tree they had last year. Oh if they did a snowman i would be so excited! 

Marmelade is so spoiled rotten. Daughter and I set up old 10 gallon for her "play room" Good for two things. Fun for Marmelade and keeps me from filling it with fish haha. I have it in the fish room at moment so I can watch her while working. Tobias is looking at her like you do realize you are not really going anywhere on that spinny thing?! She keeps fish entertained too.


----------



## themamaj

Cabomba bloom


----------



## themamaj

Baby Popsicle all grown up! 😂


----------



## BettaSplendid

Popsicle is amazing! Wow! Seriously one of the prettiest ladies ever. I love her spots. She was a baby betta, right? 

And Marmalade, I CANNOT HANDLE. Cannot. Almost hurts, she is too cute. Her cheeeeeeeks.


----------



## themamaj

Frost coloring up nicely.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Popsicle is amazing! Wow! Seriously one of the prettiest ladies ever. I love her spots. She was a baby betta, right?
> 
> And Marmalade, I CANNOT HANDLE. Cannot. Almost hurts, she is too cute. Her cheeeeeeeks.


Thanks yes she was a Petco baby. Amazing she has kept those spots. Maybe some wild genes in her. My dad just text me about strawberry pix. He said so you have Strawberry Marmelade now  Love him!


----------



## themamaj

Here is a video of Frost. He has most laid back temperament flutter flutter.


----------



## themamaj

This is so Judah. My little Latin Lover. He makes me tired!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Frost coloring up nicely.


His eyes remind me of Kirov's. He is very pretty and unique. I definitely haven't seen one like that color locally.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh we loved the videos! Daughter giggled over the music, perfect for Frost. She said she'd name him Flutter Beard and then she saw Judah, "HE IS PIIIINK!" What a difference between EE and plakat. Mr. Chill and Zoom.


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> Frost coloring up nicely.


He is so pretty! It looks like he's keeping a little butterfly band, too. The store could have really marked up his price if they knew that. ;-)



themamaj said:


> Baby Popsicle all grown up! 😂


She has grown into such a gorgeous lady! Beard and all. I'm thrilled she kept her wild spots, too. I love those!



themamaj said:


> Cabomba bloom


Wow, you are so lucky! That has got to be my favorite water plant now that I know it gets those pretty flowers.



themamaj said:


> Have a couple of fish showing definite aging signs. Millie Grace looks to be declining. Notice she was not staying with pack and bottom sitting or hiding. I pulled Millie up to breeder box to make easier to get surface air and to monitor better. Sassafras is still pretty spunky but noticed she is having some sbd and her belly is so large. Hard to tell if just intensely eggy or starting dropsy. Sterling also sitting much more. Bryant still lays around with head up. He cant do much else but he sure is a funny old man with his poses!
> 
> I did get a few plants other day. Store still so low on stock. Frustrated with several of my tanks. They just look blah. Need to rearrange or do something different but running low on ideas. I so admire you great aquascapers out there!!
> 
> Oh Sadist those aquabid fish you linked were gorgeous. Prob good I dont look on there often. I get in enough trouble locally


So sad some of the fish area getting old, but I'm glad you're still enjoying them. Betta are so much more entertaining than the schooling pet fish they had at school.



themamaj said:


> Grrr just realized what was up with Millie. Breeder box with lots of white stringy poop. That could account for Sassy's big belly too. Prazipro here we come.


Oh, no! I hope it's mysis shrimp or something instead of yuckies.



themamaj said:


> This is so Judah. My little Latin Lover. He makes me tired!
> 
> https://youtu.be/ad53hZzEX68


Oh, what an active boy! He's making me dizzy! I love that he kept his little white bands, too.


----------



## themamaj

Solomon


----------



## themamaj

Short and Sweet Bama


----------



## themamaj

DangerousAngel this is for you. In loving memory of Dangerous the boy that stole our hearts.


----------



## Sadist

Bama is a hoot! Look at him zoom around, flaring!


----------



## themamaj

He is a dancing machine for mirror.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Solomon is amazing.  Still can't believe that he was at the store so long! Bama is entertaining. Marlin and Hunley are twins. Do you think the black will eventually over take the yellow? I hope not.


----------



## themamaj

I think the yellow will prevail but expect black to increase where had cello spots.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Perfect video! Marlin is SO cute!! Thank you!! I had to catch up on everything, your newest boys are so beautiful!!


----------



## themamaj

Had a dr appt out west today so of course window shopped my way home and no bettas came home today but boy the shelves were stocked with beauties! Thought you all might enjoy pictures. First boys at Petco. Each were a wow. Felt so sorry for little clamped koi though. Sure hope he finds a home but at $19.99 know not many lookers. Second stop Pet Smart. How your mouth drops open when you see shelf stocked like this. All in blue water so hard to tell colors. Saw some really cute females and beautiful butterfly. They also had new tank decorations for xmas. Pretty cute. I liked the cocoa!


----------



## Sadist

Looks like that double tail wants to come home with you ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Yes so hard to resist! 

Daughter cleaning Marmelade's cage so I was having fun with her in play yard. Got grandson's Thomas tank engine track and bridge out for her to climb on. Clickety Clack playing on the track! Oh is that a train I hear? Soooo much cuteness! 💕


----------



## themamaj

Revamping Manning's tank. Added some cabomba that has some pink hues. So pretty! That was the type that bloomed the other day. I wanted to thicken up coverage a bit as added small school of ember tetras. They are one of my favorite schooling fish I have been looking at for year or more. Manning did have the two julii cories but decided the embers would be great compliment to his coloring so move cories to Bama. Perfect for Bama because houndstooth pattern for Alabama black and white


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Updates:
Long soaking blue bath did some good for Roman's fins. Look like some small new growth finally. I hope it continues. Chewy's fins are getting worse and worse with biting. So frustrated with that. He has been on salt treatments. He will be next on blue bath soak. I really want to upgrade him to different tank. Have tried a couple of types of tanks but so far haven't found what makes him happy. Pondering a taller cylindrical tank. Like checking out local thrift stores to see if run across a great find for cheap.

Girls had Prazipro treatment. Haven't seen any more stringy poop so good. Peppermint had been a bit pale and she has colored up again. Melia still wants to be the boss lol. Emma is just so sweet. Millie is still pretty clamped and top sitting. She remains in breeder box. Sassy is her spunky self but I wonder now if she has tumors in belly. Not quite pineconing but looks like she is going to pop  I like having a sorority but it is a challenge at times.

Another sad note is that Flip Flop has come down with bloat. I don't think he will be with me much longer as stopped eating. As much as I love the frogs I think I will take a break from them. I am a bit discouraged at recent losses. Blue will be fine by himself in tank. Harbor and the cory cats next door keep him pretty entertained.

Joseph has been on the quiet side. His color is much better now and he has been a lot happier back next to Marlin. I still think something is up with him. I just haven't figured it out yet. 

Flare's tank is the java moss mansion. I have really left it alone and it has taken off growing. Lol probably tells me something to keep hands off. Rest of babies doing well. Won't bore you with details of them all. Off to clean Sofie's tank. She may get a bath in the process. She will be so thrilled ha! Not really.


----------



## themamaj

A clean tank really energized Sofie tonight. Leos have a very keen sense of smell, hearing and sight. That helps them find food in the wild. She is very observant of things going on in room. She was not happy earlier when dog came romping through but she notices if different people around or I have stuff piled in floor. She must like the dish soap smell I clean dishes with. It makes her wild! She has been crawling all over cage tonight climbing on everything! I looked up and she was at top of grapewood. Why you need a lid! Wood is smooth so didn't know she could even climb it. Guess she is like us as makes you feel good when room clean. Speaking of I need to do that tomorrow. Caught some great poses. The first one cracked me up..."I'm a lover not a fighter". Second looked liked posed for portrait. Funny you can see through ears! And my ninja warrior.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## Sadist

I love all the pictures and videos!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I love all the pictures and videos!


Thanks! Hope I'm not overloading you on them. Enjoy photography as well so fish and pictures of fish great fun


----------



## Sadist

I just wish I had time to comment on each one like they deserve! Never enough time in the day for a mamma!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sadist said:


> Looks like that double tail wants to come home with you ;-)



The double tails are really growing on me! The plakat version looks like a heart.  

We had a Thomas the Tank Engine book that had the phrase "clickety clack" in it... Memories. Son outgrew Thomas, but he was serious about it when he was little! 

The cocoa mug is cute but they cannot go inside right? They should have made it a cave. And that is TOO MANY bettas at Petsmart. Too many. I hope none have to wait too long.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. Your sweet. Sorry I get on a roll and then have two pages of posts haha. 

BettaSplendid I thought the tank decor was really cute but like you disappointed not more caves or hides. Would be very cute to see them pop out of a cocoa mug or Christmas tree. The gingerbread house was cute but pricey. Don't think I would spend $9.99 on it. Maybe $5 if they do a good Black Friday sale. They should ask betta owners. We could come up with great ideas for tank specs and decor. Yes too many bettas to find homes quickly. They had them stacked so tight and mixed in with marimo balls. I hope some poor baby doesn't get lost in the shuffle!


----------



## themamaj

So I have a little side project going on. Lol yes I need something else to do but love a good challenge and I think I will get one. Project Feeder Guppy begins. I share this on Sadist's site. I tried a round raising some compromised guppy fry about a year ago. They did not survive long term but learned a lot and enjoyed the experience. I ran across a web page recently on feeder guppies. Feeder fish are basically juveniles. They are raised in outdoor ponds in Florida. They are descendants from fancy guppies that were unwanted or culls that essentially have been left to breed on their own. Since bright colors aren't an advantage in the wild, over generations they have reverted back to the "wild" colors. For me I really like that. The advantage to a feeder fish is that they can be very diverse in color and tail type plus they are sold at very cheap. The disadvantage is that they have come from outside conditions and put in very cramped bad conditions in store therefore exposed to more disease. This guy that does this gets a large batch of feeders and takes them home and treats them for parasites. They are in a quarantine tank. He feeds well and gets them healthy. When they are big and healthy he puts them in community tanks. Depending on how compromised the fish are to start with obviously affects your loss rate. He said to expect about a 50% loss so to buy accordingly. Once the fish has been restored to health it has the life expectancy as a traditional guppy. Sounds like a lot of work? Maybe, not really, but I love the challenge! I brought home 6 yesterday. 3 died last night so that was pretty much expected. I have them in a quarantine tank with salt and started prazipro. Fed them daphnia with vitachem and garlic last night. Those 3 ate well. Today they ate some flake food and tonight egg yolk. I realized this is against all odds and controversial but if I can be successful would love to have a tank of wild type guppies. I probably will go out in next few days and get about 2 dozen more. I think I will have to start out with a fair number to increase rate of success of some survivors. The sad thing for the feeder fish is that the outcome is pretty grave for them if they survive to store. Cramped and potentially sick conditions and maybe death in store. If bought, fed to larger fish. Really I have nothing to loose and even if they don't survive they will have been given a chance. Always advocate for the underdog and have been intrigued by how pretty these little fish really are. Have seen improvements in them tonight as more active and eagerly looking for food. Overall seem more relaxed. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## themamaj

Do you ever just have those moments when everything seems frustrating? Having one tonight. Several of my boys are having fin issues. A couple have some mild fin rot and two that have just unreal biting. The girls in sorority seem to be having rotating health concerns. And then there is the old guys Bryant and Sterling. Bryant just lays but keeps that little head up. Sterling looks like he is declining some. One or two look like they need more stimulus and I can't believe it but Flip Flop is still fighting. That one kills me! He is blown up like biggest balloon. I have pulled him out of tank in quarantine but it is just like waiting for him to die. Aweful!!!!! I wish quick fix for everyone but such is the life of fish keeping. With many fish comes much responsibility and obvious ups and downs. So I guess take one challenge at a time and try to make things better. There are still many good things and healthy ones to be thankful for. Blue made biggest bubble nest today after rescaped his tank yesterday. The guppies are doing well. The ember tetras seem happy in new tank. Solomon is so beautiful swimming tonight. He makes me smile. And then there is Chance. Love my sweet pouty face!


----------



## themamaj

Oh Chewy! :shake: Naughty, naughty, naughty! Gave him extra long soaking blue bath. Have tried 3 times to upgrade and he couldn't handle it. One last try and success! Maybe key was leave in cup long enough while getting tank ready. When got out, it was finally "I'm free!!!!" Super active which is great. Basically swapped him and Roman. I finally threw my hands up for Roman. I had even gotten him a school of ember tetras to occupy him. Worked for day or so then back to biting and cowering. Enough!!! Have tried too long to make that tank work for him. He is now in smaller tank with some salt for those fins. He did check out the igloo. Christmas early for him. Maybe this will make him feel more secure and calm down. If this doesn't work I am out of ideas on that boy. Chewy, however, loves the tetras. Hopefully that rationale will be good fit for him. Back when I had Max, SIP, his fins looked like Chewy until got him in community tank. Then his were beautiful. You never know!


----------



## themamaj

Why oh why does my internet crash every night between 11-12? Puzzling. Made decision to put Flip Flop down. It really seemed unfair for him to continue suffering as he was. I will miss my little frogs but relieved for him. Hop in peace buddy. 

On brighter note as I am sitting here trying to muster up the energy to feed and watching Solomon swim. So pretty watching him flow through the water. He is almost the color of butter. Perfect nickname..."Buttercup"  *Do you have a funny nicknames for your fish? Love to hear them*. A few of mine: Chewbacca's is "Early". My dad gave him that one as he arrived 3 days early while I was on vacation. YIKES!! Sassafras is "Sassy Pants" and Marlie is "Hot Lips".


----------



## themamaj

Here is a glimpse into my feeder guppy project. Sorry tank is a really old quarantine that is super scratched. Little cuties. Had their first water change tonight and tolerated it well. Keeping them on the Paraguard, Aquarium salt and Vitachem added. Doing well on egg yolk and flakes. Try to fed tiny amounts about 3 xs a day. I need to restock my frozen foods anyway so plan to get some more baby brine shrimp to add to diet. Sadist have you fed Formula One before? I think I used it before with fry I had. Cubes say in date through August 2017 but been in freezer awhile. Guess still ok if in date? They have already made a lot of progress just in short time. They zip all over the tank chasing each other.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what cuties! I don't remember having Formula One. I have Omega One frozen Community Formula, which seems like a frozen version of the dried pellet (like a staple food, but the filler is a gelatin binder rather than wheat). I really like it, but it works better if you can cut it up while frozen into feeding-sized chunks. If thawed out, some of the fish meal escapes through their gills. They seemed to still be healthy and fat with it. Baby fish, of course, can pick up all those fish meal crumbs out of the water. I bet they'll love the baby brine shrimp, too. I've been wanting to try the spirulina-infused brine shrimp, but I haven't seen it here when I've had the money to look.


----------



## themamaj

Hmm haven't heard of the spirulina infused. Will keep an eye out for that. Thanks.


----------



## Sadist

It's adult brine shrimp that were fed spirulina, so the fish get all those vitamins encased in a delicious shrimp.

Cin-cin is Bottomless Pit for her nickname, and Sky is Little Piggy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I have gotten the spirulina shrimp at Petsmart. Petsupplyplus also has it.


----------



## themamaj

Here is my silly selfie. Don't forget to vote tomorrow


----------



## themamaj

*Kanoa*

Today is Election Day.


----------



## themamaj

Post timed out while editing so here is the text to go with the pictures.
Today is Election Day. A day where we as a nation have the freedom to vote. I listened to a very interesting message last night related to upcoming election. They were discussing the Bill of Rights. Something we had drilled into us in Social Studies class but much past that do we really think about it? Convicted myself as how much I take for granted. As we approach Thanksgiving Season...as retail America hammers us with Christmas shopping early, may we stop and say an extra thanks this year for the blessings and freedoms we have had in this nation. I pray that whatever candidate takes office, may they make good decisions on behalf of this country. 

Freedom. A topic very much on my heart this week. Well "that one" just continues to pop up in my mind. Don't remember what day I was at Petco but of all the beautiful bettas I saw that day the little clamped koi grabbed a piece of my heart. I keep thinking of him in his little cup so clamped and scared. I thought of the stinking price tag on him that would limit his adoption potential. Hmm... I have another credit on my petco card. No I don't need another fish but couldn't get this guy off my mind so I went back yesterday. I looked all around and didn't see him. I saw some other koi that were almost betta babies. They were so tiny!!! Finally I looked over and two little timid silver eyes swam forward still so scared and clamped. I'm sure I probably read more into things but it was like he recognized me. I spent a lot of time looking at him and interacting the other day. Maybe he did or maybe I looked like a friend. Freedom I thought. He has red, white, and blue along with some black. I think the white scales will probably blue up over time. I really liked color combination. So off we went for a new beginning for this little guy. And yes he is little body barely an inch. nose to tail tip maybe 1.25. I got to car and looked at him. His fins already relaxing a bit. I smiled and thought you know don't you buddy you are free. Last night I put him in a quarantine tank. He has some mild fin issues and was having some swim bladder issues as well. I gave him a blue bath, added salt and IAL to tank as well as giving him 24 hrs without a filter flow so can relax and settle in. I checked on him this am and those two little silver eyes appeared with curiosity. The swim bladder is already better today. He ate well last night. Happy to add him to the J family. When thinking of his name I knew I wanted something related to freedom. I found one online that I loved...Kanoa. It is Hawaiian and means "the free one".


----------



## Sadist

What a sweety! He looks happier already just being home. Those poor little clamped fins. All the koi bettas I've seen have been itty bitty like those ones you saw that were barely bigger than baby bettas. Like baby bettas who've been there long enough to get some coloring.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> What a sweety! He looks happier already just being home. Those poor little clamped fins. All the koi bettas I've seen have been itty bitty like those ones you saw that were barely bigger than baby bettas. Like baby bettas who've been there long enough to get some coloring.


Exactly! Always concerns me seeing them smaller and smaller coming in. Granted I love raising the babies but the average consumer probably isn't aware of special needs babies have. 

Speaking of babies...little gup gups are getting a tinge of color! My little spotted guy looks like will be more endler coloration. Of the other two, one is getting some definite orange on top and other could be yellow. It is faint on the yellow but so far that is the prediction. Fun watching them chase each other like they are playing tag. Sure hope they continue to do well as getting rather attached to them.


----------



## themamaj

Koda and Coconut are now officially named the Poop Kings. Yuck yuck yuck....what I get for those nice juicy earthworms lol. Gave their tank a super clean today. One of filters plugged up so had turned it off till I could clean today. One filter is definitely not enough for those guys. Glad I have two running. Amazed at difference in water clarity with only one. I took both filters apart and cleaned all the parts so working much better. Autumn you inspired me with your newt tank. Had a few other silks in the drawer so pulled them out to add a little more color to the tank. I think it perked it up a bit. I'll try to get a picture when sand settles. Happy Axis and nice clean tank. If you come over to my house to watch movie or play Wii, the tv and tank on same big dresser. The kids play games and I sit and watch the axolots. See Autumn dinner with newts is awesome!


----------



## Sadist

I saw a "baby girl" who was a double tail at petco today. There were several, but two looked like injuries rather than double tail.


----------



## Autumncrossing

All hail the poop kings! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

What was her coloring?


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> What was her coloring?


I would guess turquoise. Could end up a darker blue or a boy, too. Way too little to properly tell the gender. I did forget to look at dorsal to make sure she's a double tail for sure, though.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww, he's a cutie.


----------



## themamaj

Here are the Poop Kings  Coconut my cave dweller today. Koda is such a hoot. If I lean over tank and talk to him, he swims to surface every time. He is very interactive. Mixed in a green and red plant throughout tank. Looking better but I probably need some taller plants in background to look more balanced.


----------



## Sadist

It's coming along nicely! Is it hard to grow plants with the water that cold? I thought I read that anacharis would survive.


----------



## themamaj

*1 Little 2 Little 3 Little Indians*

Someone back into teepee making. Can you guess who? Hmmm I spy a red tail...Tap tap on glass and pop. Who could that be? Oh Chance. I thought it was a little Indian. Oh how I love this boy!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hehehe, love seeing Chance's tail peeking out, giving him away. Precious. 

Also love your freedom fish and story behind him! We got free Krispie Kreme donuts with our "I voted" stickers, kids were excited, haha. Would have rather gotten a patriotic colored plakat though! Teehee! What a sweet heart, I am sure he is delighted with his new home.


----------



## themamaj

Krispy Kreme hot donut sounds pretty good about now! Actually cooked tonight but not quite ready. Not so patiently awaiting roast, new potatoes, carrots, celery and bread mmmmn. Daughter made us some brownies for dessert. I told her she was my favorite daughter for that! (only but still favorite haha) Maybe some ice cream to go with it if hubby hasn't eaten it all! Got tickled earlier. Daughter off from school and obviously bored. Mom what have you done all day? Well lets see...laundry, cooked, wrestled the dog, played with the hamster, 11 fish tanks so far, talked to my mother. Pretty much slow day honey.


----------



## Tealight03

Chance just cracks me up!


----------



## Sadist

Families can be so funny about our days home. Daughter's uniforms have to be ironed, so that makes laundry take even longer. 

"You don't need a nap, you didn't do anything!" 

"I stood ironing the whole time you played your video game, and I'll need to cook when daughter and I get home, so let me have a nap!"

Chance is a hoot peaking from his tent.

My pest snails seem to be eating the oak leaves I mentioned in my journal. I guess that's a win?


----------



## themamaj

It is when we are grown we need a nap!! Very cute.

Started girls on Kannaplex last night after they all had blue baths. Too many health issues spiraling down so decided time for antibiotic. Sassy is sitting off and on but after she rests she will be up and chasing again. Her belly is so big but irregular so hard to tell if it is tumors, eggy or dropsy starting. Millie has been hiding and quiet. She has perked up a bit today. Emma is declining though. Just in last day he belly gotten large. Today pineconing and floating in plant. Hoping meds will help turn things around for everyone. That is one drawback to a sorority in that when one gets sick it affects them all. 

Got quite a few tanks cleaned last night. Hope to finish the rest today if can get motivated. Daughter has wisdom teeth out Friday so trying to get all my chores done before then. 

Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## Sadist

I would guess it's the busted filter, or was that Bettasplendid's sorority? Any little problem with water chemistry makes the stress levels too high :-( I hope the meds help! I was just thinking I could try a sorority if I didn't have Blackiechat, but it's for the best that I don't.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That was me with the filter. 

So sorry to hear the girls are having problems. And also my condolences about losing your froggie friend.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks BettaSplendid. In my case, I think all of the girls are about a year or older and we have had several illnesses of late. That teamed with sorority life in general put more stress on their immune system. The other culprit I have been pondering is the mystery snails. Curious if the addition of them might have brought additional stress or a bacteria in. Either way, hope I'm on right track. Seen some small improvements as day goes on with exception of Sassy who is struggling. Hang in there little spikey mama. Think I am going to put her in the breeder box to keep at surface. 

Kanoa is pretty cute today. He is giving itty bitty flares to mirror. He will sneak around it and flare like he is not sure if the image he is seeing is real. Poor Chance. When I did his water change I didn't put his teepee back the same way. I think I put it upside down. He keeps going in and out like something is not quite right here...Mama what did you do??? Cider sure is a happy laid back boy. He is so pretty to watch and so gracefully glides through the water. Dakota is knocking himself out to impress Marlie. She just swims away shaking those fins like he is the same old dog with the same old tricks. Poor guy. Audubon is also trying to show off his lover skills. Oh Sara...see how big and beautiful I can make my fins! She is gracious to watch him. They each are so cute in their own special way.

Well I haven't accomplished squat today. Ever have those days? Good intentions and no energy. Did fold load of towels, bought laundry detergent and Raya and I watched a dog documentary. How is that for productive? haha I did soak my vacuums so they will be ready to go when get home from cheer practice. I guess good to have a lazy day.


----------



## Sadist

We all need down days from time to time!

I love reading about all your fish's antics. They're so precious!


----------



## Tealight03

Agree, good to have a break. Remind me if Cider is an MG? I want one of those too lol.

Glad Kanoa is settling in. Hope the girls feel better!


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Agree, good to have a break. Remind me if Cider is an MG? I want one of those too lol.
> 
> Glad Kanoa is settling in. Hope the girls feel better!


Yes Cider is a mustard gas. He is a looker!


----------



## themamaj

Emma just passed away. I was here as she was taking last breaths. Absolutely heart wrenching Melia keep going up to her and nudging her trying to help her. Melia stayed right with her till the end. Peppermint also hovered close and Sassy watched from breeder box. They were a family.... Swim in peace my sweet Emma.


----------



## Sadist

:-( I'm so sorry.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Poor Emma. She went fast once pineconed. Wonder what caused it. May have been snail like you said. Hmm. So you have the parasite med right in the tank with all of them? I never could figure out what was going on with Stormy. It is so frustrating! And crazy trying to pick out which medicine to give them. Ugh. 

Chance and his teepee. Well that is the cutest. Hope he can fix it.  

Love that you watched the documentary with Raya, hehe!


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry about Emma. SIP sweet girl.


----------



## Autumncrossing

I'm so sorry mamaj, this is such a rough year . Poor girls too losing their friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Thank you for all sweet comments. Many of my fish are getting older now so I realize losses are inevitable but still very sad when it happens. I appreciate being able to share each of the fish with you. We all invest much in our fish. They are all very lucky to have found homes and people that love them and what joy they bring!

Sassy is hanging on tonight. I sure have to admire her spirit and fight. Breeder box is a good thing for her to keep near surface. Melia had stressed striped and turned so pale after Emma passed. He color is back today which is good. Millie is more active and Peppermint doing ok. They are due for next med dose but think I will hold off till tomorrow as need to get in bed soon. Daughter has to be at oral surgeon 7:45am. Bryant is sure having a tough time too. He struggled so for pellets yesterday I told him he could pick his frozen food tonight which will be daphnia. That is the smallest and sinks quick so will be easier for him to eat. These tough little babies! 

My plant order came in at Pet Supply Plus. Befriended manager there and he was so thrilled to meet another plant enthusiast he said he could get me about anything I wanted which was great so thought try a small order from them. Unfortunately he was not there when went to pick up and staff, love their hearts, couldn't tell a plant from adam. I got 3 more bunches of cabomba but the anarchias was not there. I wonder if he had my whole order in the back somewhere. Oh well. What I got looks healthy but pricier than Aquarium store so have to see if order again from them. I looked at the feeder guppies again while waiting. Looked like maybe a few lyre tail ones mixed in with stock they had. They were neat looking. I think I may hold off a little longer before getting any more as know not time to acclimate any in next few days. These 3 are really doing well. Guppy energy is so much like plakats on a mission. Whew! Zip zip zip constantly. It will be interesting to sex them as get more mature. 

Autumn I got so tickled tonight as went out to dinner with in laws and sister in law. You will never guess what they had on menu!!! Coconut shrimp! Don't think my family understood my excitement but had to order some. They were these huge jumbo shrimp. Oh so yummy and came with a side of marmelade sauce. I still can't wait to try your recipe. I think I will like it better with smaller shrimp. Now if they only had good dinner entertainment  Of course my sister in law was pretty close! We are great friends and always a treat when she is in town.

Off to feed. Have a good night.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad everyone is hanging on. My fish, except Sky, are getting elderly, too. Dunno how long Sky will last since I got her as a baby, too. Even my ottos have been here almost two years! I understand all the losses together. We can get through it!


----------



## themamaj

That is great Sadist that you have had ottos 2 years! I bet they are really a fun fish to watch.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight this is Cider. Body has stayed more chocolate looking but think still classified mustard gas. Petco called him a Paradise betta. Their name for pricey fish lol.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Sounds like you guys had a good time! No axolotl show but coconut shrimp? Oh well guess you can't have it all . Beautiful fish, makes me wonder how they came up with the paradise thing. He reminds me of a sunflower, dark in the middle and bright fins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Ours had some paradise ones, too. Petsmart had some the same color, but the pricing was based on tail type and not coloring.


----------



## Tealight03

Cider is so pretty! I love MGs. Almost got an impulse one last year when I got Poe. He was under a $7.99 price and rang up at $10.99 or something. I tried to argue with the cashier and put him back on principal. Darn lol.


----------



## themamaj

They marketed the Paradise fish big when Finding Dory came out. A good majority have blue bodies but have seen a couple more chocolate colored like Cider. I think the novelty of them has worn off now but typically when see one usually very pretty fish!


----------



## Tealight03

I think I'll try to keep a lookout for Petmarts MGs just because they're cheaper. The Paradise boy I saw at Petco today did look lovely. Maybe more chocolate? I didn't get a good look. Got scared away by the price lol.


----------



## Frosty Fisher

Hola,
I've been reading this thread for a few weeks now, and thought I should finally say something  I admire you and all of your beautiful bettas, and I admire all of the work and love you put into them! 
Also I know I'm a random stranger, but I've seen how much you love white bettas and I just thought I'd show this guy I recently saw; live betta fish- FANCY MALE CROWNTAIL | eBay

Just want to say again how much I admire you (=


----------



## themamaj

Frosty Fisher said:


> Hola,
> I've been reading this thread for a few weeks now, and thought I should finally say something  I admire you and all of your beautiful bettas, and I admire all of the work and love you put into them!
> Also I know I'm a random stranger, but I've seen how much you love white bettas and I just thought I'd show this guy I recently saw; live betta fish- FANCY MALE CROWNTAIL | eBay
> 
> Just want to say again how much I admire you (=


Aww thank you so much for kind words and thank you so much for taking the time to read the journal! Wow that was a gorgeous fish on ebay!! I scan through ebay off and on but not sure how I missed him. such a pretty boy! Thank you for sharing his picture.


----------



## themamaj

Crazy weekend and finally returning to some normalcy today. Daughter did good with wisdom teeth surgery but had her typical fainting episode right after we got her home. Something about anesthesia that it does that to her every time. I had a good hold of her at the time so just eased her to the floor. Once I got other meds in her she has done fine just swollen and a bit sore. The funny thing is these steroids she is on to help with swelling has tripled her appetite. Seems like I am running up and down stairs every 30 min with food. Grandson also got thrown into mix. he was not feeling well when came over and was on several allergy meds and breathing treatments. He spiked temp with me the first night so the next day took him to dr to find he had strep. Kindof like working at hospital again. My different rooms of patients and a list of meds to give. Hopefully now everyone on the mend. We did get to do an indian lesson and had a lot of fun playing when he felt better. I know the fish are ready for some attention. They got a nice dinner last night of mysis shrimp and a little daphnia mixed in as a treat for being good sports while mama so busy.


----------



## Sadist

Oh my, what an adventurous weekend! I'm glad you got the strep meds right away, too. Horrible watching the little ones with nasty fevers like that! <3 to all the fishes.


----------



## themamaj

Chief Red Feather 😊 and some of our things from our lesson. It was a lot of fun making the crafts. Used some of our beans for rain catcher! Hubby said be sure and tape that up good. No doubt having flashbacks from gma's sensory bins  The arrow sash was my hubbys boy scout years. Pretty neat he still had it.


----------



## themamaj

Koda "hanging out" with me folding towels. Axies have such funny poses!


----------



## themamaj

Marmelade 😍 She is so stinking cute. I woke her up and she put those little paws up like she was boxing. She loves her strawberry!


----------



## Frosty Fisher

Marmelade is soooo cute!! I kinda want to try drawing an axolotl some time when I have spare time, just for fun. They're so cute and not quite like anything else I've seen.


----------



## Sadist

Hehe, they already look like a drawing to me! They're so strange and cute! I love that I can see pictures of them in Mamma J's journal.


----------



## Tealight03

Koda has gotten big!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Koda has gotten big!



That's what I said out loud too! 

Grandson is aaaaaadorable. What a precious little guy. He will have some stories for Thanksgiving this year!


----------



## themamaj

Yes Koda and Coconut are huge now! Hard to believe they were barely 3 inch long when came home.

Some cuties I saw when out to get dechlorinator today. Frosty Fisher I thought of you when saw the white crown tail. This guy was so cute too but will definitely marble. Had black spot on back and few small ones on fins. Second guy very unusual. A couple of cute females, EE and loved last boy. So hard to resist them all.


----------



## themamaj

One thing I didn't resist was a tank. Went in Pet Supermarket to get some baby brine shrimp for guppies. Browsing around looking at tanks. Have been watching some sales of different tanks around town. Had been pondering a glass 2.5 Top Fin but looked so small and even on sale too much. Of course the $/gallon tanks are most economical but usually by time buy extra filter and lid I still end up spending a fair amount. Thought maybe Black Friday might lend itself to some half off sales for Fluvals at least was hoping that way. I love look of the Marineland tanks too but everything still full price. Saw a Fluval display and looked at different models. Thought 5 gallon would be neat if ever gets low enough. Looked down and saw the 6 gallon Fluval. Wait what....red sticker and $49. Oh no that is not right. They retail about $163 which is crazy. Manager came over and I said "oh that can't be right can it?" She looked...checked numbers...checked again..."You are right and if you don't buy this tank I will" she said. I think both of our chins were on the floor in shock. I was hoping to get a Fluval Spec 2.5 or 5 for under $50 at BF sale so a 6 gallon at that price was really unexpected. Of course workers were teasing me wanted to know what fish would go in the tank. I laughed and said a betta of course! So that is my xmas present early. It is a very nice looking tank but may have some challenges planting it and cleaning as only opening at top is where all the hardware goes. The biggest challenge, however, will be finding a place to put it. haha


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh wow! Merry Christmas!  

And that EE you saw, oh I just love him! 

Are marbles usually plakats and crowntails? Seems that way.


----------



## themamaj

I think they can be any tail type but I probably see more marble plakats here.


----------



## Tealight03

Lots of cuties, I especially love the last guy.


----------



## Frosty Fisher

Such pretty fish at the store! I always have a hard time leaving bettas behind, lol. Grats on that tank too!

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

One of those girls looks like Cin-cin's coloring! Well, close to it at least. Lovely boys and girls. I'd have trouble having the girl with yellow fins not follow me home. I see them a lot here and never have room. I still think daughter's room could use a tank, but hubby not in agreement at the moment.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yay!! It's always a good time for a new tank! Can't wait to see it all set up. I would have to agree , the last betta caught my eye too. How pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

My dad passed out again yesterday and we had to take him to ER. They admitted him this time and are running a lot of additional test. Appreciate prayers for him and my mom right now. Thanks.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.. so scary. I'll be praying for you all. Hope it's nothing too serious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

I'm so sorry! I hope they figure things out quickly. At those ages, you really don't want to be falling over. I hope he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## Tealight03

My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Frosty Fisher

Oh no! Hope your dad is okay!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks everyone. My dad is doing ok and we have him home now. Unfortunately these passing out episodes are caused by the vegal nerve so anytime that gets irritated like when need to go to bathroom their is a risk of it happening again. Trying to look at ways we can help him manage without severe episodes happening. All other tests came back good and he is feeling better today. Has been really crazy few days as at hospital with him a couple of days. No sooner got home last night and my son text me that he was in the ER for chest pains and heart racing. I was up till 4am with him on the phone trying to navigate tests and results and help him as he is 3.5 hours away. Thankfully all his tests came back ok but haven't been able to talk to him yet today. He is home but we may be looking at some cardiac follow ups for him. Not good because he is only 26! So just continue to keep family in prayers if don't mind that God will give us wisdom and help us as working through some of these health issues.

I am really thankful to be home today. My fish have all be really neglected last few days other than feeding. I hope to get to some water changes today. I think I need the fish time as much as they do. Happy to see all their little faces this am. 

Haven't had time to mention in chaos but Sterling passed away this week. I don't even remember what day sorry. He lived a long life so happy for that and the joy he brought. My girls are doing much better with kanaplex treatment. Millie active and feisty again. Sassy has perked up too but still has struggles from her tumors. She will rest occasionally but still does her best to knock everyone out of way at feeding. Love my Sassy pants! Roman....oh Roman no tail all bitten off. Sigh. He has had med treatment too which fins look healthy at least the ones present. Saw a white double tail last time out looking around. I thought oh Roman...you were once so beautiful like that....what happened?! Got to find a solution for him. Afraid he is going to get himself into trouble if keeps biting fins almost to body. Chewy still doing it too. I think I may do a round of meds with him and see if I can at least head off some mild fin rot from the biting. Wish I knew a quick cure for these boys! Trouble they are.

Little gup gups doing so well. Growing and so active. Makes me smile to see them thriving. Kanoa is doing well too. Want to move his tank up higher so I can interact with him more directly. He is such a sweety. Frost is doing really well too. His light blue and white colors look so pretty and he is much more outgoing now. Love his little flutters. Well off to some maintenance. Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## Sadist

Your family in my thoughts today as you struggle with the health issues. Hopefully, doctors can figure something out to help.


----------



## themamaj

*The Case of the Missing Fish*

I am officially stumped. Several weeks back I added a set of 4 ember tetras to two different tanks so total of 8 fish. I was starting with smaller schools to see how they did. If they did well, I had hoped to add more. All of the fish have been doing well. Chewy has all his original fish and they are active and eat well. Manning's were all doing well too, however, it quite the puzzle. About a week later I only counted 3 tetras. They are small and plant coverage thick so thought maybe I got one with vacuum and didn't realize it but it really bugged me. I always count my fish after vacuums and check my dirty buckets. Did not see any. A few days ago I saw 2 but didn't see the third. Thought well maybe hiding. Have not seen any floaters, no fish on bottom, no fish around tank. Tonight I took every plant out and looked in every corner. Took the filter out and everything, Only 1 fish. It is like they have disappeared into thin air! I cannot imagine Manning is eating them. They are small but not that small not to mention his belly is not big. I have seen him chase one occasionally for fun but never aggressive toward them. They are one of recommended community fish even for bettas. No clue! The remaining fish I put with the others in Chewy's tank. They do better in bigger school anyway so that works out. If one died I can't imagine I wouldn't have found it but to have 3 disappear is really baffling. Gone without a trace.


----------



## themamaj

*Pet Smarter?*

Made a quick trip to Petco to get Sofie some worms. They had some pretty bettas tonight. Wish had gotten some pictures but didn't . They had a yellow butterfly that was quite interesting. The poor little copper red plakat was still there. He has been there months now. I feel so bad for him. They had some cute little female crown tails as well. I thought just for the heck of it I would stop in Pet Smart on way home too just to see what they had. This particular store I don't go in much unless go that way home. Was looking at bettas when noticed a big sign they had posted. I was really shocked as it was a sign on proper betta care. Wait did you catch that...PROPER betta care! It gave big tank recommendations, said heaters were a must, how much water to change weekly, lids were a necessity, the expense involved in setting up a proper tank and that bettas could live 3-5 years with proper care. WOW! Not sure where this came from but *good for Pet Smart.* Education for good care!!! Of course the bettas were not in best condition in cups but hey start somewhere right?!


----------



## themamaj

*Frost*

Frost and beautiful blues.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Oh wow, never been a fan of blue but just wow! That first guy is soo pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tealight03

Frost is beautiful! Love his little pouty face!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. He was very pale blue when got him but has really gotten even prettier! 

Thought I would do some update pictures. Along with Frost on that side of the room is Manning, Bama, Snowflake, Carly, Eli, Bryant, Birmingham Bo, Popsicle, Avalanche and Patches. Enjoying my sweet boys and girls tonight!


----------



## themamaj

A funny extra of Popsicle. Ice ice baby...she may be little but watch out boys. This girl has attitude!


----------



## Frosty Fisher

So fun to see picture updates of all your beautiful bettas and how they've changed since you got them!


----------



## themamaj

*Blue before and after*

Mr Corbin Blue has changed so much in month and half.


----------



## Frosty Fisher

<3 the spots on his tail, lol


----------



## themamaj

*Waterslide Wipeout*

http://www.bettafish.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=7666306 ​ The adventures of Chance never seem to amaze me. The boy must have 9 lives of which I am so grateful for but he keeps taking years off of mine. His leaf had disintegrated so I had already seen him in his make shift temporary teepee under his sword plant. Yes I had complaints that the original had gone down. You know the forever stare down. Well time for the weekly water change anyway so got out my new vacuum I had just gotten. Chance was overseeing my work and of course wanting to be right in the middle of it. I shoed him away and went about my business. His tank has the ecocomplete and it will plug the suction bulb so I always slide it off the tubing after I start the suction. I turned my head to dislodge the bulb and must have been right that second Mr Nosey decided to take a wild ride down the tube! I no sooner had taken that off and noticed a red blob a swimming in the dirty bucket. I thought oh no way. Yep way. Chance swimming around like hey mama down here :wave: ...what a wave that was. I scooped him up and plopped him back in the tank and he went and cowered in the corner a minute. I thought I can't believe he went through the tube unscathed! Not only that but had I not had the bulb off at that moment it would have killed him. So thankful yet again God watching over this special guy! Once I realized he was completely fine I was not happy about the swim in the dirty bucket. Ugg Chance I have vacuumed all kinds of junk today in that so that earned him a blue bath. So while he is getting his spa treatment I will continue cleaning the tank. I am all about keeping bettas engaged and entertained, however, no more waterslides! Goofball I love him so much and yes he gets a brand new leaf for his tent.


----------



## themamaj

Some more pictures for you. The window wall boys. Chewy, Judah, Tobias, Zebulon and Chance


----------



## Frosty Fisher

Oh boy I bet that was an interesting journey for Chance ;p So glad he's okay! Also gotta say that I love his tank decorating habits, lol!
Love the pictures of all your adorable and beautiful bettas


----------



## themamaj

Chance is the funniest betta I have ever been around! You never know what he will do next 

Been working all afternoon on tanks doing some deep cleaning and some blue baths for some of my naughty nippers. Wanted to gets some longer projects done before family starts coming in for holiday so nice to have a few fish days in a row. Anxious to see grandson though. I get to really missing him on these off weeks. I wonder if he is getting to learn about Pilgrims and Indians at school. Can't wait to hear! We have our Thanksgiving feast at preschool Tues. Kids dress up for their lunch. I love seeing them go down the hall in their hats and vests.


----------



## Tealight03

Chance is always up to something lol. Glad he's ok.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight me too! I thought of you when that happened as we were just talking about fish in bucket the other day.


----------



## Tealight03

I thought about that lol. Hope we didn't jinx him. Or give him the idea lol.


----------



## themamaj

*The Fab Three*

Little guppies doing well. Have gone from very sickly to vibrant. Need to think of some names for them.


----------



## Sadist

That Chance! That's heart attack material right there, mister! Gorgeous boys as always. Love how well the guppies are doing! Hopefully, they were shipped nicely and have a good life span.


----------



## themamaj

Has been really crazy morning. I woke up to my phone blowing up with calls and texts. One of my daughter's friends passed away over night. We are really shocked. I know their family would sure appreciate prayers right now. I pray God holds them close and gives them peace and strength for the coming days. 

I was concerned about Bama last night. He had been quiet all day and tummy looked just a little bloated. He has been sneaking the catfish pellets so I imagined that was why. He was top sitting this am and looked slightly pineconed. Really baffled with that as he is a healthy fish and good tank well kept. I decided I was going to start him on a round of Kanaplex. I was getting stuff together and kept getting calls about my friend. When went back in room he had passed. That was totally unexpected. Sigh. So I did big water change and cleaned tank. Moved Snowflake up to that tank. Cleaned his old 2.5 and transferred Roman to that who had been on meds himself. I gave him another blue bath before putting in tank. He has bitten caudal fin almost to body. So frustrated with him. He has not handled the stress of new tank either. Was upside down by filter for longest time. I shoed him out and he is upright now but honestly I may loose him from stress. Don't know much more I can do for him. I worked so hard yesterday on tanks very sore and tired today. Have several that are really important today so will push myself to do those. 

I can do all things through Christ who gives me strength. I remember that favorite verse when challenging days come. Whether facing medical unknowns, loss of a friend or even something that is important to me like the loss or concern of a fish. I know God cares and He encourages me and walks me through it. That I give thanks for today.


----------



## Tealight03

Sorry to hear about your friend and Bama. Hoping for healing. 

Roman reminds me of Phil, always so stressed. Do you think his reflection bothers him? I remember I had finally caught Phil glass surfing and going in circles trying to bite. He was so busted. I got sand and then used suction cups to hold craft mesh on the sides of the tank. And I packed it with silk plants. That seemed to help. Until we had to move. 

Anyway, hope you find something for Roman.


----------



## themamaj

On another sad note I made decision to put down Sassy and Bryant today. Sassy was gasping and laying on side so just couldn't stand that anymore. Bryant wasnt able to make it for food today. He has been struggling so long but kept the fight. Just broke my heart but I think it was time. Just a stinking day. To top it off hubby decided to complain about me working so much on fish last few days. Not a good time to do that. 

Anyway I am going to focus on some positives now. Not that I am grieving losses any less but need to refocus. 

Tealight I appreciate that insight. I had not thought about Roman and reflection. New spot is not as bright. He has been a little more active tonight. I got a quick pix when peeping out of plant. Maybe as you said adding some more plants to stop glare might help. Other spots he has been in were high light so good thought!


----------



## themamaj

*Snails on Parade*

Sliding along on picture updates...snails on parade in the fish room. Ivory and Black Striped Mystery snails and Zebra and Tiger nerites. There are also some Malaysian Trumpet snails around and probably a pond snail or two but didn't get their pictures.


----------



## themamaj

*Clapping for Koi*

Koi on spotlight. Kanoa sure has changed. Pretty galaxy colors as had hoped. He still is a little guy but already come a long way. Marlin love his colors! He is a real character. Joseph is no longer a coat of many colors but still a pretty boy. And then there is Miss Marlie! She is a hoot!!! No question as to why her nickname is Hot Lips. Whew can she pucker! Oh boys....No wonder Dakota bit his tail this week. (Added his picture as well) Marlie is one hot mama.


----------



## Sadist

What a day! I hope today is better for you. Hubby here is same way when fish emergencies arise. I feel your pain.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist


----------



## Sadist

You're welcome. He doesn't understand the bond with fish thing. I didn't until we got our first one for daughter's 4th birthday.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Wow that one little red guy popping out from behind the plant is so pretty!!! It's always tough when your significant other doesn't understand... on the other side of the spectrum I have a husband that does, and sometimes it gets a little annoying lol. When sasuke died he kept bringing him up and crying, it made it so much harder for me to see him sad too. Wish we could just find a happy medium lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

I agree. Another hard day. Came home to Benjamin  Just could not believe it. He was my oldest fish. SIP my buddy. Just about afraid to walk in fish room. Too much together! 

Roman seems better today. I sure hope everyone else stays well. I especially dont like out of blue losses but at same time I realized many of my fish are older now. Debating on dissolving sorority. Only 3 girls now and Melia is bullying due to low number. I could get 2 more girls but since these girls are older an battled some health issues not sure best thing. Could move Solomon to big tank and make it a community tank. Have plenty smaller tanks for girls. Any suggestions?


----------



## themamaj

One really cool thing I did see yesterday when cleaning Strasse's tank...a blue shrimp. I really wasn't imaging it. Actually got a picture today. He may have been one of juveniles just not full color. Also saw one of cherry shrimp. Hard to catch them except late at night.


----------



## themamaj

Some of my sweet kiddos today. Our pot luck lunch was delicious. I ate way too much.


----------



## Sadist

Cool, a blue shrimp! The online site I like to buy aquatic stuff from says blue is a morphing of cherry shrimp. The blue will breed to other blues to make more, but it might also breed to red and make brown.

I think it's probably a good idea to dissolve the sorority. Otherwise, with the older fish in it, there will be the balancing act of buying new girls and hoping they fit into sorority life as the older ones die and new ones need to be added for numbers balance. I'm glad you got to enjoy your time with a sorority.

I'm sorry about Benjamin, too. Older fish in the winter :-(


----------



## themamaj

Yes I think you are right balancing old and young. I have enjoyed my sorority but this way the girls can enjoy some solo time. I will put their tanks together so can still see each other. Hope to get to that today. Seems like so many things to do. Have appt middle of day but need to go grocery store and still get few bday things kids, fish supplies to pick up tanks to clean, evening activities w daughter. Ahhh needing a Calgon moment haha or a lot of coffee


----------



## themamaj

My big appt in middle of the day: nails. LOL my one and only perk I do for myself I guess you say. My nail girl is so sweet. She is so patient with me as I am high maintenance because my hands in water non stop. She knows I have fish but has no idea how many hehe. My daughter went with me. I let her get her bday nails which is a tradition for us. She wanted to go to mall after so we ended up just having our "girls day" today. It worked out because she was out of school and before boys come in gave us just some one on one which was good for us both. Life gets to busy and we need to stop and value our family as much as we can. I thought of my friend that lost her daughter this week. I thought she won't have any more days like I was having. I felt so heartbroken for her . It reminded me to cherish each moment all the more. I haven't been able to do a lot of bday shopping so I just let her pick out some clothes for bday. That way she gets what she likes and it fits! We found some really good early deals so she was able to get some cute shirts. We grabbed a sandwich at mall, shared a cookie, a very nice day spending it with her!

Home now and this chair seems so inviting. Looking at my tank "to do" list and trying to work up some energy. Sons not coming till tomorrow so glad to have a little more time to get stuff done. Do you have any special traditions you do with your family at Thanksgiving? One fun memory I have of childhood was looking forward to watching the Macy's parade on tv. I always loved seeing the balloons of all the characters. After dinner with my grandparents, my cousins and I would play games and hope that the first Christmas cartoons would come on. I remember my grandfather building a big fire and all the adults laughing and talking. It is funny how roles change as you get older. Now I am a grandparent. I hope my grandson will look back one day of fond memories of grandma crawling in the teepee with him  It will be nice to see everyone tomorrow.

Oh one last Thanksgiving funny. My preschool kids are so precious. One of our two year olds just tickles me. It is obvious his mom has talked with him and his sibling a lot about the meaning of Thanksgiving and the Pilgrims and Indians. Teacher asked class now why did the Pilgrims come to America? Little Caleb answered "so they could get a new church." Good she said. Now what did the Indians teach the Pilgrims to grow? (hoping for corn). Little Caleb spoke up and smiled real big " They teached them to grow Mayflowers!" Love that boy!!!!!


----------



## themamaj

*Solomon*

Solomon is now a very delighted boy in the 10 gallon! Here is how I rescaped tank. It is so much fun watching him zoom back and forth exploring every corner.


----------



## themamaj

*Millie Grace*

The girls are now divided. Millie seems to be happy in own space. I have her next to Sara now so she can still have girl time. I think Sara is glad too because Audubon got moved to top floor. Millie Grace will be celebrating 1.5 years with me in Dec! A fun facts about her: She was a Petco baby, small as a dime, my 10th betta and she is named after one of my preschool students .


----------



## themamaj

*Peppermint*

Peppermint will be also be celebrating a milestone in Dec with her 1 year on the 11th. Fun facts: She was a rescue fish in a horrible condition pet display bowl. Her stripes when she was a young one reminded me of a peppermint stick. She is a feisty red head and has been the alpha in the sorority. She has come full circle in that back in a 2.5 she was in when came home. Cider thinks Christmas came early with a cute red head next door!


----------



## themamaj

*Audubon*

Audubon must be kin to Roman in that he hates pictures. He is a real gorgeous black double tail with a little cello on fins and a hint of blue. I'll try to get a better picture of him. He got an upgraded to Benjamin's 2.5. It has been good for him and good for Nimbus. Nimbus took a big chunk out of tail and has been so depressed without Ben next door. My guys grow up with neighbors and when they are not there they really notice. A fun fact on Audubon: He is named after National Audubon Society. When I first got him he had little spots on his fins that reminded me of juvenile bird. Yes also a bird watcher in "spare time"!


----------



## themamaj

*Nashville Nimbus*

Last for the night is Nimbus. He was not happy to pose for pictures as he likes to go to bed at a decent hour. His tank is simple but he is fabulous. I found Nimbus in a downtown Nashville Pet Smart on a trip to visit my son. He was a wow then too. I actually bought him and plants and then went to Walmart across the street and bought a tank and gravel. I might have packed my dechlorinator "just in case"  My son was rather amused when showed up at his apt with all these supplies and fish in tow! Nimbus got cupped to make 3.5 hr trip home. He also had to make a brief stop at camp to pick up daughter. Worried about warmth on a very cold Nov day, Nimbus got wrapped in my polar fleece jacket and ran heat on high all way home. Daughter was literally having a melt down with heat but fish...nice and cozy  He celebrated his 1 year this month. Fun memories.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> I am officially stumped. Several weeks back I added a set of 4 ember tetras to two different tanks so total of 8 fish. I was starting with smaller schools to see how they did. If they did well, I had hoped to add more. All of the fish have been doing well. Chewy has all his original fish and they are active and eat well. Manning's were all doing well too, however, it quite the puzzle. About a week later I only counted 3 tetras. They are small and plant coverage thick so thought maybe I got one with vacuum and didn't realize it but it really bugged me. I always count my fish after vacuums and check my dirty buckets. Did not see any. A few days ago I saw 2 but didn't see the third. Thought well maybe hiding. Have not seen any floaters, no fish on bottom, no fish around tank. Tonight I took every plant out and looked in every corner. Took the filter out and everything, Only 1 fish. It is like they have disappeared into thin air! I cannot imagine Manning is eating them. They are small but not that small not to mention his belly is not big. I have seen him chase one occasionally for fun but never aggressive toward them. They are one of recommended community fish even for bettas. No clue! The remaining fish I put with the others in Chewy's tank. They do better in bigger school anyway so that works out. If one died I can't imagine I wouldn't have found it but to have 3 disappear is really baffling. Gone without a trace.


Not sure if you found the answer yet, I am so behind in my reading! Do you have snails in that tank? They could eat the body before you knew the fish was even missing.


----------



## themamaj

Have a small nerite in that tank.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, well I doubt he knows anything of the missing fish then. 

Gosh, I am so sorry to hear of the health problems in your family! And the tragic loss of a friend.  Yes, hubby needs to tread lightly with his commemts, the fish can be very therapuetic right now, unless you are made to feel guilt. Don't feel guilty, enjoy the routine and cute faces. You shared such lovely pictures. I love all the koi and the snails on parade. And of course Chance's antics. I hope he is none the worse for the wear.


----------



## Sadist

The girls look like they need a time out to let their fins heal, anyways. The new 10 gallon occupant looks very happy with his upgrade! I love Audo! I remember his spots.


----------



## Sadist

Sorry I couldn't remember all the fishy names; I got interrupted 5 times reading those 3 posts. The glories of motherhood ;-) We had a good and restful Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## themamaj

Tried to post yesterday twice and lost it ever time on computer. Now on phone so short and sweet. Hope you all had blessed Thanksgiving and good time with families. Enjoyed seeing our family, celebrating bdays and starting xmas decorating. Have some good pictures hope to share soon. Been little under weather last day or so.

Fish are doing well but did have emergency Sat. I lost all 5 ember tetras and still not sure if Chewy will pull through. Water had just been changed short time before so puzzled but think one tetra died and it spiraled out of control short time. Have had Chewy on meds but very sick. I'll keep you posted. Off to feed and bed. Hopefully some rest will help shake this cold.


----------



## themamaj

When a woman says she's going to bed...pick up toys, do load laundry, pick up dirty clothes, feed fish, gather up trash and then go to bed lol. Shrimps super active. Tried to get a few pictures. Hard to catch as very fast swimmers!


----------



## themamaj

Does that blue shrimp look like a blue velvet or blue dream? Had both types in past and this is a juvenile that was born in tank. Cant remember which type is which.


----------



## Sadist

I don't remember which one is darker. Hard to tell if juvy will be the darker blue or not as it gets older. It's super cute, now!

I hope you feel better soon, too! Daughter had a cold her whole week off. I thought it was a loose tooth, so caught it from not washing hands after helping her blow nose. Silly mommy, it could always be a cold!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I believe velvet is a lighter shade of blue. 

Our Thanksgiving was weird. My mom got sick to her stomach, so she didn't come. Then an hour before we were supposed to meet at MILs to eat, my SIL threw up... We decided to just stay home and not risk having the baby around potential germs. Kids were soooo disappointed. I made 2 fabulous apple pies, best ever, and some green beans with red & green peppers, onion, and garlic, sprinkled with shredded Parmesan. MIL sent over some turkey, stuffing amd gravy. Son wore his Turkey hat and Daughter her headband with Turkeys on springs. LOL. So all was not lost. Hopefully better luck at Christmas. 

Have to add to your "I am going to bed now" list. Dishes, put dinner leftovers away, make kids brush their teeth, oh yeah, brush my own teeth, straighten blankets on bed, turn out all lights, plus fish lights, put cup of water beside bed, load wood into woodstove, locate scrunchy to put hair back with... Probably forgetting 100 things.


----------



## Sadist

You just had a baby! Make hubby do all those things!


----------



## themamaj

Mom's never rest haha. Ok finally some pictures. 

The great Thanksgiving accomplishment...putting the Pilgrim lego together. Whew said age 7 and up so I knew he would need help but think need honorary master degree for that one. Told hubby this goes in curio cabinet not to reappear till next year.

Second my goofball children with their cookie cake. Grandson helped with candles. He said oh I will put a special candle in middle and decide which one of you gets to blow it out. Well the mature kids that they are dared one another who needed to blow out candle before grandson's big reveal. Can you tell who is guilty of blowing out candle? Grandson was mad as wet hen. Too funny. We relit it so both had a turn.


----------



## themamaj

Another fun activity is going to a local holiday show put on by hospital. They always have lots of great kids craft activities as well as beautiful decor to look at. A lot of school and community groups decorate trees which are incredible. Cute activities too like doctor check up station for teddy bears. All proceeds go to hospital for new equipment which is neat.


----------



## themamaj

Our new family tradition started last year of visiting a local tree farm to cut own Christmas tree. It is great fun to walk around in search of the perfect tree not to mention a comedy act seeing my men try to cut it down! Raya also got to enjoy the trip. She saw a little chihuahua dressed in a red santa tshirt and got soo excited.


----------



## themamaj

The tree looked really pretty after we got it decorated. Ok rephrase "we". I decorated and they went and picked up food haha. Here is my one clean corner of the house


----------



## themamaj

And funny of the day: pretty sure eating Santa's hat probably puts you automatically on the naughty list. Good thing she is cute. Stinker also ate the bottom of her crate tray and hubby's work gloves. Mmmn naughty girl!


----------



## Sadist

Haha, work gloves are not chew toys, Raya! Silly pup. Glad you're having fun with the family!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love the pictures! You are making lots of fun memories for children and grandson- and Raya! I want to see the Christmas Chihuahua. Where did you find that Pilgrim Lego guy? It is so funny! Turkey leg in each hand- and is he sitting on a pumpkin?! 

I know, Sadist. Husband works hard on other stuff. He has a "blind eye" towards house keeping things though... Like he doesn't see dishes and laundry and think "oh I should do something about that" lol. He has been on Pokey night shift and lets me sleep. He had 2 weeks off work, goes back tomorrow. We shall see if I survive, or not.


----------



## Tealight03

Lovely pics! Love Raya!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Lovely pics! Love Raya!


I love her ears. Fold over ears on a dog are the best. :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

Came home from church and Marmelade's cage had fallen off dresser on ground. I had Oreo upstairs briefly then went to church. Door wasnt closed all way and guess cat knocked off if saw her. Have turned house upside down with 5 of us searching. No sign of Marmelade. I had been one to forget to close room. Daughter was so upset as am I. Would think if cat got her would have found her. If hiding dont know where. Have looked everywhere! Devastated and have to leave to take son back to Nashville. Wont be back till Tues so hubby in charge who is letting dog run around. Have treats laid out. Dont know what else to do.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I doubt the cat got her. She is nocturnal so that is the time to find her. Google "how to catch a loose hamster"? I bet there are some good ideas. I lost one and found him 2 weeks later in a closet chewing on my mom's artwork from her childhood. Oops!


----------



## Sadist

Oh, no! I hope she turns up soon.


----------



## Tealight03

Hope you find her!


----------



## themamaj

My husband just called. He just found her with cats. He is going to tell daughter tom. My heart is sooo broken!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no! I can't believe that happened! I figured she would be too stealthy to get caught. I am so sorry. Oh that is awful... Poor daughter.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. We so loved little Marmelade! I know she had a good life while we had her. I sure hope she didnt suffer. I didn't rest much last night thinking about all of that. I hope hubby is sweet telling her. He is not big animal lover so he doesn't understand how deep we attach to little friends. I guess I will ask daughter if she wants another one. I know it wont replace Marmelade but she sure enjoyed having her as a pet and did everything for her. If we do I may buy a different cage that is more heavy duty. Sigh. 

On brighter note have had some good time with my son. Was up here Thur- Sat. Drove home Sat for FIL 81st bday and then back to Nashville last night. Going to see Kenny G in concert for holiday show tonight which will be a lot of fun. My son loved listening to him as a kid. We had this video I used to watch of a concert. Son was like 4 and he just fell in love with music and would try to imitate Kenny on sax. He didn't have a toy one at time so he would play his sippi cup like a horn. The hysterical part and a little embarrassing...he would go on our front porch and line up all his stuffed toys on sidewalk. Porch was his stage. He would really put on a show. Could only imagine what neighbors thought! We later bought him toy sax and took him to a concert when he was 5. Kenny always walks through audience playing one if songs and we knew that so we put son and little sax in aisle. Kenny saw him and they both lit up. So son actually "played" with Kenny at concert all those years ago. Special memories.


----------



## themamaj

Last week I did get a chance to check out some of local pet stores. Thought you all might enjoy the tour as well. Here is Nashville Petco. There were tons of bettas. These are some that caught my eye. Copper red boy was a wow! Loved unusual plakat and thought red boy with cello fins unusual. Gorgeous double tails with huge finnage. Cute guppies and a cute guinea pig saw.


----------



## themamaj

Here was the Cookeville store in middle Tn. Oh and it was pet adoption day for dogs. Awwww so precious. They had dogs dressed in little xmas bandanas. Some faces I couldn't resist. I sure hope they each find homes! The one big beef I had with store was leos. Wat too young to be sold!!! These looked like hatchlings. Not good. Last the fish. The silver guy with some turquoise hues was sooo pretty! Loved the purple guy as well.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Marmelade!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight


----------



## themamaj

Pet Smart cuties. Poor fishes. So cold in store I wish I had heater. Most bettas typical veil and crowns but liked these guys.

Rats! Betta Splendid this is for you. How many rats does it take to turn a wheel? Hehe They were so active and animated. One, however, was more interested in a snack. They wrestled?! And were amazingly fast when ran. Guess never seen any activity other than sleeping.

Cute little finches and the big bird looked like he was ready to dance. 

Baby bearded waved goodbye. Off to the next venture.


----------



## Sadist

I'm so sorry you lost little Marmelade. 

They must have just cleaned the rats' cage to get them all going like that. It seems to be the only time I see active animals at pet stores.

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. Have seen some really pretty fish and havent bought one. Arent you impressed? Funny some people sight see in different city. I go to pet stores lol. Always interesting to see though especially local run ones. Hope to go by the fish and reptile store I like here in town on way home tom. I've been in fish side but not reptile side. They carry adult axolotls so that would be cool to see in comparison to Coconut and Koda. It would also be need to see some different types reptiles I haven't seen in person like a Madagascar gecko. 

Going to rest a few and hope to drag son away from work early for concert. Looking fwd to some holiday tunes 🎄🎷🎶


----------



## Autumncrossing

So sorry to hear about Marmelade... I really enjoyed seeing her pictures  she was very loved. I guess it is only the cats nature, I hope that the family can forgive them. Strange however I had two mice years ago.. my cats were terrified of them. The one mouse got out once while I was away and I was lucky the cat didn't dare go near him. 

Really liked that first pup in the picture, I'd take them all lol. Beautiful bettas too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Autumn. Certainly not happy with cat but I really feel more to blame for leaving door open and cat out. Oreo has brought me a couple of field mice before so that's why was so concerned. I have never neen real attached to hamsters we haved had in past. This one had me from the start with cute butterball poses. Not sure if I had shared her xmas picture. I found the little hat at bath and body. Marmelade loved it. I know she would wish us a Merry Christmas.


----------



## themamaj

Concert was amazing as expected. Absolutely breath taking talent from all the musicians. I think son really enjoyed concert which thrilled me. Kenny signed poster for me and cd for son. I showed him picture from previous show. He said wow you've grown up lol. A fun evening.


----------



## themamaj

*Aquatic Critter*

Last stop on tour de Nashville. Had so much fun visiting Aquatic Critter. A fun place to see with freshwater, saltwater, marine fish. They have tons of supplies and a neat reptile side. 

First for reptiles: box turtles $75 rofl. May have told you story of our family raising box turtles. Had 12 at one time. Apparently gold mine and backyard and didnt know it! Second was a Russian tortoise. Very cool and munching on his snack. Lots of aquatic turtles too. Cute cute little blue frogs!


----------



## themamaj

*Snakes*

I am not really a snake person. Not scared of them at all and have respect for people that care for them just not my thing. They are interesting though. Some massive boys in the store. One customer said hey can you get him out. Owner said probably not right now as pretty grumpy today. Yep see ya. I'll be visiting the fish side if grumpy snakes out to play haha. Green snake had a lovely habitat.


----------



## themamaj

*Geckos and lizards*

Very pretty geckos and all sorts of lizards. Funny saw everything but a leo! Crested gecko...😍


----------



## themamaj

*Finally Fish!*

Like the look of betta display. Cups are small but each has tube with changing water source. So many precious faces. Some really wanted attention so here are some priceless poses.


----------



## themamaj

A few more pictures. Cute ADF, guppies galore and beautiful blue cray. Sadist this was axolotl tank. They had a wild and leucistic that both hiding. Got guy to lift log briefly. Wild looked almost black and leucistic bless heart had almost all gills bitten off so didn't get pix of them. They were decent size but looked more like 5-6 months. My guys are huge in comparison. Intersting habitat but think they would benefit more from full tank as love to swim. Thanks for letting me share pictures


----------



## themamaj

Home sweet home! Very glad to see own bed tonight and my fishy faces. Did bring home a few souvenirs. Caught great sale at Pet Smart and got a few holiday decors. They had house marked $3 off as well as discounts on smaller pieces. If bought 2 items 1 free which was good deal so all 3 for $11. Not sure how long sale but good one to catch if still on. Aquatic Critter had cute little log with really soft leaves and dragon stone $2.99/lb!!!! That was super exciting to find stone in a local store for first time. Got three pieces for new tank. Probably not this week but maybe next week can get to aquascaping.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Awesome pictures. So glad the concert went well! 

I love how Marmelade would just go into anything fuzzy. Darling. 

That betta display is very interesting. A step in the right direction.


----------



## Sadist

What an awesome store! Love all the critters. I do prefer corn snakes, as they stay relatively small (5 feet long? Not big enough to eat small children at least).


----------



## themamaj

Whew tis the season to be busy! Seems like something everyday. Had a fun weekend celebrating daughter's bday with friends. She invited a group of girls over to decorate gingerbread houses and eat pizza. I was impressed at their creativity decorating! Of course I got to do a few fish room tours which delighted me! Chance was a champ and performed right on cue when introduced him  Have gotten a few decorations up in fish room. Will try to get some pictures to show you. All the fish are doing well. Hope you all are enjoying this Christmas season.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is so cool. I bet those girls will remember your awesome setup if/when they get bettas, real tanks and live plants all the way! Did any of them ask you why the bettas aren't in little bowls?


----------



## themamaj

No bowl questions but funny enough they said wow all the fish have so much space lol! I did throw in *yes* and they all have heaters because they are tropical fish! Had several comments of how fish looked so different than ones in cups at stores. Hope they at least took away a different idea of the hobby and how great bettas can be.


----------



## themamaj

Here are some holiday pictures. Each fish has own stocking. Found the fish ornaments at Walmart for $1. Wanted to do a little tree in room with lights and all ornaments but no plugs and no space haha! Imagine that! Compromised and hung ornaments on window. Coconut was a hoot when put his garland out. He had to come investigate it. Sofie was also very curious what I was doing in her room. Blue ended up with tank ornaments. Thought he would be thrilled but he is just like whatever....so Santa is in the tank. As long as he doesn't eat the food we're good. Silly boy. I thought of Nikolai and Blizzard putting up decor. Miss those boys. Santa, who is named Father Frost in Russia, wears a blue suit so that is why Blue got the decor this year. He will be my honorary Father Frost.


----------



## themamaj

Since giving you the holiday tour here are some of our other trees put up this year. In past, we had always done the big tree upstairs but then last year started cutting tree at tree farm. I loved that tradition so we did it again this year but I missed seeing the old tree with all the kids homemade ornaments and pictures over the years so I got ambitious and drug it out of attic. Funny thing about that tree. It was an old prelit tree but lights no longer worked. No problem I thought. I will just cut off old lights and restring new ones. 3.5 hours later I was questioning my sanity! Yep those stubborn lights were wrapped like you wouldnt believe on every branch. Did I mention every branch? Lol so appreciate the finished product haha. The other two are my grandson's tree with his special ornaments and a small snowman tree.


----------



## themamaj

Got so tickled at fish tonight. Their dinner was shrimp and garlic to help get me out of the doghouse for pellets so much last week. Boys and girls are so different! Boys...ah finally you cooked us a proper dinner as leisurely swim to food. Girls...real meat! ...chomp, chomp, chomp the glass looking for more. Chance is may be a bit spoiled. Ok a lot spoiled! I fed him first tonight with usual seconds. He got pretty excited with his food and ate a little duckweed salad as well. I watch him eat every bite now because of his prior episode of food diving that got him stuck in plant. I sat there watching him swim. He cruised down to bottom where has fixed his leaf again. Tell me how that fish gets it in the same spot in tank no matter where I add the leaf! Tonight the teepee has duel purposes. He has sagged the middle so he can cruise down it like a slide landing him right where he wants in favorite plant. Sometimes I wish he had a webcam to watch him during the day. Have never had a fish like Chance. He is one of a kind and just brightens my day! Love that boy! Glad I had some time with him tonight. I glanced over and he is planning another project. I know that look! The patroling, the visual measurements...cant wait to see what he comes up with next. 😊


----------



## Autumncrossing

Aww how fun!! How do you make the shrimp and garlic? Just cut up garlic and mix in brine shrimp? I'll talk to hubby about a web cam for you, I bet he would do it he already had one on mango set up for months and it worked great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tealight03

I love those fish ornaments! Adorable.

Chance is too funny. Can't wait to see what he has up his fins next!


----------



## themamaj

Haha wish was big fancy recipe but brine or mysis shrimp cube with big drop of Garlic Xtreme (or whatever garlic additive you have) and usually couple drops of Vitachem. Let it sit and soak in good, mix and serve 😊Yum yum. 

Web cam would be so cool!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Take lots of video of Chance. They will be priceless later on.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ooh I'll have to try that!!! Matt said he's excited to have someone test his system! He'd ship you the webcam, raspberry pi (it's a computer thing don't get excited haha), and equipment free but to host a server for your website to view the fish would be around $2-$3 a month. He's going to hook webcams back up on our fish too so that'll help bring the cost down as more people join in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Sounds great Autumn! Just pm me with details.

Not good couple days in fish room. Had to put Roman down. He just could not bounce back and had gone into dropsy and sbd. Poor baby too many struggles. Later that same day lost Toby, one of Walmart rescues, very unexpected and one if the guppies. The guppy I wasnt over surprised at as development had slowed behind other two and was barely eating. At least he had a happy life while had him. Still need to take down Roman and Tobys tanks today. I have a long to do list and really need a few uninterrupted days in fish room. Ugg had a rescheduled cheer meet come up for weekend. Never enough time in day! 

By the way, I am not getting notifications of posts on journal and not much for other journals or topics. Anyone else having issues? I have to intentionally check so forgive me if dont reply promptly.


----------



## themamaj

Judah got an early present tonight...a rescape with some new sand. First time tried the CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand. Really like the look of it! Thanks Russell for recommending. I also swapped out driftwood with a larger piece I had in another tank. I think it looks better in this tank. Judah seemed pretty happy.


----------



## Sadist

I don't seem to be having problems with notifications. I hope you can fix yours. Maybe it's from using the site with a phone app? 

Sorry for all the losses. Might have to pick up more guppies when they get new ones in. Numbers seem to make a huge difference, at least for me.

If I don't get a chance to post again before Christmas, I hope you have a great one!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you all!

My two remaining guppies seem to be doing fine. They eat well and are super active. One looks to have endler genes which gives him such a pretty spotted pattern. I haven't been around guppies that long but how quick should they develop into adults? These two have had consistent growth but it has been slow. I don't know if they will reach the size of standard guppies either because being the feeders. I hope they will continue to thrive and do well. I would like to add them to a community tank if get large enough or to another large tank with additional guppies at some point. I stopped in the Aquarium store the other day to get supplies and they had some lovely guppies with the longest flowing tails. They were very fun to see. They also had 3 little baby axolotls. One was probably not even 2 inches. Soo tiny compared to my big babies!

We had fun earlier taking Raya to meet Santa at Petco. That was the first time I had taken her in a pet store so didn't know how she would react but she did really well. We had her picture made with Santa and she got a take home baggie of doggie treats 

The cheer competition went well today. Daughter's team is in first place right now. Hopefully if they do well tomorrow they will be in the running for a bid which gives them a chance to have their competition in Orlando paid for in May. As one that would be footing that bill, I am all for that!! Fun seeing daughter tumble tonight. She did a really good job. 

One other thing I will mention you can help me be thinking about from a fish standpoint. I will be having a hysterectomy on the 27th. It is something my dr and I have been talking about for quite awhile but I really couldn't justify it until now. Honestly the main thing that has held me off has been my fish and weight restrictions after surgery. Most people don't understand when you say you have a lot of fish what that really means and look at you crazy if you try to explain. I carry 5 gallon buckets of water around all the time not to mention tanks. I will find out more Wed at pre-op appt but pretty sure they will restrict me to not lifting more than 1 gallon for awhile. I have been experimenting with different routines changing water. I think I have a few ideas that will work but the hardest thing for me will be trying to behave! I love all my fish babies and want them to all continue to do well and have all of their needs met. My son will be in for a week or so and my daughter will help too so I think it will be ok. Hubby may get to carry buckets for awhile. Lol he will be so thrilled! Who knows maybe I can get him to be a betta enthusiast through it all. One positive thing to look forward to is spending some quality time enjoying my fish in my chair. With Chance by my side, it will all be good.


----------



## themamaj

Raya told Santa she wants a big bone for Christmas 🎅🐕🎄


----------



## BettaSplendid

Adorable Raya! 

Wow, I hope your surgery goes well, and recovery! And that you get lots of help. Is that like a 6 week recovery..?


----------



## Tealight03

Raya certainly has long legs lol. She's too cute. 

Also hoping for a quick recovery for you! Glad you will have some help.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks and yes probably 6 weeks recovery depending on type of cut they have to do.


----------



## Sadist

I've heard of hysterectomy not needing incision, sort of like giving birth. It may be something to bring up with doctor if your eligible. I heard about it 20 years ago, so I'm not sure if it's something they still do. It might be worth not having an incision across your belly.


----------



## themamaj

We have discussed the laproscopy briefly but not sure if will be able to or not with fibroids. Hope to have better details Wed.

Girls won first place in cheer competition! 

Been playing around with fluval edge tank. Pulled it out of box and figuring out all the mechanics and thinking aquascape ideas. Pondered giving tank to Chance. I think he would enjoy it but he likes his current tank so never know if moving them would rock the boat or make their day. 

Here are a few updates. Avalanche and Eli got rescapes and Marlin a few plants moved around but he is pretty much same layout. He is such a pretty boy.


----------



## themamaj

Made a little headway tonight on water changes. Been moving things around so that has slowed me down. Do you ever go through periods where you just get tired of your substrate? Maybe it is a woman thing like redecorating your house or moving the furniture around. I had a couple of bags of the black tahitian moon sand on hand from awhile back I haven't got into. I really liked it in Judah's tank so added it to Avalanche's as well. I still have enough in that same bag to do at least one more smaller tank so pondering who. Also have 2.5 open right now so planning to move someone into it. Zeb just looked bored to death where he was so moved him next to Popsicle. Usually a little girl time will perk these pouty boys right up. I have a piece of spiderwood in his new tank. He seems to really like it so hopefully the move will be a positive for him. 

I need to do more before bed but this chair is so comfy I don't want to move. It has been nice having some quiet time in the fish room tonight. Whew cheer competitions are like a jet engine going off. Sound overload for sure. Frost is fluttering around so pretty and Solomon looks like little ruffles of yellow gliding through water. They all are so fun to watch.


----------



## themamaj

Frost


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! So busy, a chance to sit and watch the fish is a blessing.


----------



## Tealight03

You never know with these fish. I knew Grayson would love the five gallon. He ended up biting most of his caudal off before I realized he might not like it so much. Silly boy.


----------



## themamaj

I know what you mean Tealight. That's why hate to ruin a good thing if happy. Think may just do some new plants for him. 

I thought about doing something different for that tank. Maybe fancy guppies or other community fish. Any ideas?


----------



## Sadist

Having 6 guppies together has made it really easy. I've had 0 deaths this time, and most time I have a 2/3 die out during the first week of bringing home. It has to be numbers keeping them from having that last little bit of stress. They're like little gems swimming around, though they do tend to peck holes into my plants. Gotta stick some lettuce in there all the time to give them something to pick at.


----------



## themamaj

Are your guppies all males? This is a 6 gallon tank. Wonder if 4 would do ok.


----------



## fernielou

I got so tired of river gravel this week I impulsively removed it all and it is bare bottom realized after the fact:
1) my mystery snail hatchlings probably just died 
2)wow I have ghost shrimp still and yhey have babies now 
3)Cory cats are miserable now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Funny that is when you notice the shrimp. I usually don't see how many shrimp I have until do a lot of stirring vacuuming gravel. How many cories do you have?


----------



## fernielou

i have 5 but i separated them last week (two species) because they never interacted and I am trying to balance out bioloads.


----------



## Sadist

I have 6 girl guppies, 5 ottos, Blackiechat, and the cpo crammed into my little 10 gallon. Lots of filtration and floating plants help with the bioload. My blue guppy girl has colored up and is black on her back like Princess! She just has blue fins instead of Princess's black fins. The red girl has a yellow body, too, like those sunset or sunrise guppies (I forget the proper name for the coloring). They're growing up but still smaller than Princess. None of them have dropped babies, so maybe I actually got virgin guppies from the store, too.


----------



## themamaj

That is a funny thought about girl guppies. Fern do you have your guppies with bettas?


----------



## themamaj

*Kringle*

Santa made an early stop today. Meet Mr Kringle 🎅 He is soo sweet and a little gray and white butterball. He is settling in to new home a 10 gallon aquarium with lid which is too heavy to be cat moved. Daughter was pretty excited about new furry friend.


----------



## themamaj

Someone else got into gifts early. Raya thought this candy cane was really sweet 🍭


----------



## themamaj

A very Merry Christmas to you all from Chance!


----------



## themamaj

Happy Christmas Eve. I worked late and hard in fish room last night. After 3 attempts to store my plants finally came in. So here are some updates:

On sad news Aspen passed away early this am. He was such a sweet boy! He will be missed.

I finally got the fluval edge up and running. So pleased with tank. It really is a stunning looking design for tank. I like how all equipment is hidden. My biggest challenge has been trying to put in a stronger baffle on filter. Even on low it is pretty high flow. The neat thing is how it sits on the stand gives it a floating appearance. Solomon was the lucky recipient. He seems pretty happy but of all luxurious new space his fave spot is hanging out by filter. Rrrr.

I decided to open the 10 gallon up to guppies. So I brought home 3 mixed guppies yesterday. They have huge tails. One more orange and other two have a mosaic type pattern. Have nicknamed them "The Three Wisemen". Haha. This am I added the two feeder guppies. After some initial stand offs, everyone seems happy.


----------



## themamaj

*Aleksandr*

Since I have had several losses recently, decided to bring home a new guy yesterday. I thought that would be good for Chance to have new active boy next door. Chance has been rather bored since his neighbor tank was empty. I thought this new guy was very pretty. He was very interactive and healthy. So meet Aleksandr. He is named after daughter's gymnastics coach we had and is a dear friend.


----------



## themamaj

I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas and blessings to come in this new year. It was really nice having all my kids at home. As all of them are older now it is hard to get everyone's schedule to mesh together. It makes me value those times all the more! 

A few quick updates and off to water change marathon before surgery tomorrow. Guppies are settling in nicely. They are such funny fish to me. I get tickled at the fact they always want to be near one another and their quick little movement. Bettas are slow methodical posers. Such a contrast! The little feeders have fit right in. I think everyone does better in higher numbers. One of the little fry with spots has picked out a big buddy to follow. It is really hysterical watching them. The little guy wants to be in on the action and the big guy is like quit following me already. 

After some intense tweaking, I finally got the filter baffled to Solomon's liking. He is exploring the tank much better now. The only thing that has thrown him for a major loop has been feeding. I have always fed at front of the tank. This fluval only has water access in the mid to back so having to drop pellets further back. He is at the front looking like I know she is here. Where is my food? Turn around buddy lol. Hard to teach a betta new tricks 

Aleksandr is doing well but still a bit timid. I hope he will relax more when he learns my routine and the normal bumps and sounds that happen in the room.

Kanoa is still the littlest guy. He just zips around thought with typical plakat energy. I put some new plants and a tunnel in for him which was a great delight. Marlin, my other koi boy, is enjoying his space upgrade. I was tickled to see a huge bubble nest from him today. 

Better get to work. Hope you have a great evening.


----------



## Tealight03

Good luck with the surgery! Hoping for a quick recovery for you!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight!


----------



## Sadist

I hope it goes well!


----------



## themamaj

Surgery went well but had to do bigger cut like csection. Pretty sore today but doing good. May get to.go home tom. Here is my glamour shot lol


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so glad your surgery went well! What did you have done? I must have missed the post, I haven't gone back far enough to catch up. You look great btw! :-D


----------



## BettaSplendid

I have been thinking of you! Look at that pretty smile! Hoping your home, or home soon, cozy with a cup of coffee and watching Chance decorating his place leaves. Son is writing a paragraph about Antigua right now.


----------



## Tealight03

Glad everything went well! Hope you can rest.


----------



## Sadist

You look excellent! I always look like a vampire victim after surgery, especially with the full under anesthesia with puking afterwards. I hope you get to go home and rest!


----------



## themamaj

I got to come home around lunchtime. First thing had to go see my fish. Have rested a lot but doing ok sitting up and trying to walk around more. Had to spoil my guys with some daphnia. Dr said typically ladies with csection recover quicker than hysterectomy because baby makes them get up and move more. I think I will do well because very motivated to care for fish. 

Catfish are funny tonight all squeezed in corner trying to eat same pellet.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks for all sweet comments! Dangerous I had complete hysterectomy so no more girl problems yeah! Dont think I will miss it. Sitting here in my chair with Chance. He is keeping his eye on me making sure I behave 😊 Pain pretty rough today moving around but hopefully it will get a little better each day. Sure is great to be surrounded by all the fish!


----------



## themamaj

I got to hamster sit while daughter changed cage. Kringle is such a cutie! He likes the strawberry. He is a cuddler.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Kringle is certainly adorable! They do love those cozy strawberries. Maybe I should try one for the ratties. Could 3 boys squeeze in there?  

Watching fish is perfect recovery entertainmemt, huh? Relaxing. I was glad to have them to watch after having Pokey.  Keep her happy, Chance. He must be closest to your chair?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh ok, cool! I hope you're feeling a little better each day!

Kringle is too adorable in his little Strawberry!


----------



## themamaj

Doing rounds feeding fish and found Chewy had passed away  Also concerned about new boy Aleksander. Cant get him to eat. He either top sits or bottom sits. Did partial water change last night. Any suggestions?


----------



## BettaStarter24

Glad everything went well! I hear ya about concern for new fish not eating. Sen won't eat yet and I have had her about a month now. I got her to munch down a frozen bloodworm and one NLS pellet but other than that she spits everything out. 

Hope you can get Aleksandr (spelling?) eating soon. Sorry to hear about all your losses. Its always hard to lose these little guys.


----------



## themamaj

Happy New Year. Maybe we will celebrate with some blood worms tomorrow.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oooooh Chewy was a gorgeous boy. So sorry! Simeon was really scared when I first got him and I made him more comfortable by keeping lights off and also blocking his view/covering his tank. Check to be sure Aleksander's heater and filter are working properly, if he has one. Can he see another fish that is possibly stressing him? Does he have enough hiding spots? Just throwing out ideas. Hope he decides to eat soon.


----------



## Tealight03

If you rule everything else out, I don't think a Kanaplex bath hurts. Definitely wouldn't use it all the time, but I think it can help sometimes when you can't figure out what is going on.


----------



## themamaj

What is ratio of med to water for bath Tealight? 

Well Aleksander finally ate a blood worm tonight. He is super tentative and jumped away from it when worm sinking in water. Reminded me of my silly cat that will jump back 5 ft when move your foot suddenly. I also tried some spirula brine shrimp. He totally ignored that but i noticed the food on bottom was gone when walked back by so hoping he ate it. I did try adding a little paraguard to tank last night just for heck of it. He seemed a little more active today. Betta Splendid Chance and Solomon are his next door neighbors. I did turn down his filter flow. Temp seems ok. May card him tomorrow to see if that helps. Funny boys.

A couple of others watching. Strasse fins are a mess. He really would benefit from kanaplex bath. Melia has dropsy now. Sides are huge but still pretty active. 

Took down Chewys tank. I had to do it in stages to avoid my lifting limit. I get worn out pretty easy but biggest challenge has been intense burning/stinging in incision. Funny it hits random or if change positions but funny most fish maintenance movements dont hurt. May try to do a little cleaning tomorrow if feel ok. 

Oh other funny. Middle son called so excited. He got a ball python. My first reaction was oh my! He is so excited though and surprised at research he had done. He said it is a baby now at 1ft long and pretty tame. Guess I need to read up on them in case i have to snake sit sometime haha.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm not entirely sure about ratios. I add a little pinch. Definitely not scientific. 

Oh my gosh, snakes scare me! I would not offer to snake-sit lol.


----------



## Sadist

I'd rather a small snake. Pythons can get so big!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Ball Pythons are amazing. I want one so bad but mom has put a reptile ban on the house and I can't afford to live on my own yet. They're extremely docile and their defense mechanism is to roll themselves into a ball.


----------



## themamaj

That's interesting how roll themselves into a ball. Son said it was very docile.


----------



## fernielou

You look great - like I surgery at all!

My sister had 3 sections and I had 2
And she told me MOVE. I recovered so much faster and it reduces your risk of emboli which is rare but bad. So move around like those guppies lol- but no heavy lifting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj

Haha thanks. Definitely moving but not quite guppy speed maybe more Chance's gliding ☺

Daughter took me on big outing yesterday to Pet Smart to get Sofie some worms. Somehow daughter came out with better end of the deal and got a fancy new hamster cage for Kringle. Boy that was no easy feat to put together. I think he likes it but he is not sure about tubes yet. 

Helped rally the troop and got xmas decor packed up. Wow with 5 people helping it was done in a jiffy but extra activity wore me out. I was going to try to go into office for hour or so and try to run end of year tax statements but decided to take it easy today instead. Much more sore today but think may try to do some easy cleaning on a few tanks. Hubby said he would help. Actually everyone has surprised me and have been helpful with fish. 

Lost a juli cat yesterday . First catfish lost. That left just one with Snowflake so moved him to Harbor's tank with other cories. The other cories have taken him right in and he seems much happier in shoal. Harbor was flaring at him immediately. I was amazed how quick he figured out a new intruder in his territory. Fortunately Harbor gave up on him pretty quick and is back to normal patrol. Have been sleeping in grandson's room as recovering to keep from being bumped. I have spent much time watching Blue and Harbor. They are really lovely fish. Blue has matured so much from scared juvenile. Such a sweet gentle boy!


----------



## BettaSplendid

What a sweet update! I enjoyed reading it. The cories seem to be very hardy and easy going, don't they? I realized I have had mine a year now, they have been wonderful, no problems.  Thankyou again for recommending them.


----------



## themamaj

Been working in fish room today. Have been able to manage pretty well just carrying my 1 gallon pitcher and kids emptying big buckets for me but bending has been a bit painful. Could not seem to make Alek happy so son suggested I move him to a community tank. Strasse needed to come out to have fin treatment. Alek seems to like the tetras. I hope maybe that will work. Strasse is on Kannaplex in a 5.5. Snowflake got bumped next to Chance. He is pretty flexible so I think he will do fine. Frustrated though went downstairs to eat dinner. Came back up to start working again and Avalanche had passed away. I have had him going on 15 months so I'm guessing he was prob 2 years old. Sad to loose him. Unfortunately many of my fish are older now. I am a bit concerned on one of guppies. He doesn't keep up with others and hangs at bottom. Will continue to monitor. Back to work. Snowflake got a new log for xmas. Tank looking pretty.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, it hurts having elderly pets. I lost all of my over 1 year old fish this winter, so I feel your pain. Hugs! But not too hard hugs, don't want to hurt the tummy


----------



## themamaj

Sweet Solomon peaking around his plants. I love his tank! Snowflake lolol oh his expressions today are too funny.


----------



## themamaj

Success! Finally a happy Aleksandr. After multiple trys of different kinds of pellets found he likes Omega One. Still not a lot of luck in frozen food department but a start. He is very happy in a community tank and enjoying the different plants and hides to explore. I got tickled at him yesterday as he was so fascinated with the shrimp tunnels. He kept sizing it up and looking in all the tubes. Pretty cute.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw, his red and blue ventrals! Eeeeeee! I am in love.


----------



## Sadist

He is a gorgeous fish! I'm glad he likes the community tank. He looks slow enough that the shrimp can get away if they need to. Maybe.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

What a looker!!


----------



## themamaj

Sofie shed caught in the act. Grandson so proud of her. Oldest son thought very neat too.


----------



## themamaj

Moved Audubon to guppy tank. After some initial flaring everyone happy. This was a funny one when first added him to tank. Two of guppies saying swim swim for your lives! Lolol Audubon never touched them but has enjoyed telling everyone who is now in charge. #whyilovebettas


----------



## BettaSplendid

Youf gups are very pretty! What a neat video of Sophie!


----------



## themamaj

Got to spend a snowy weekend with my grandson plus an extra day off from school today. Love snow days! The not so fun thing today was my phone decided to get the software loop of death. Two hours of fun with my local Verizon man, I have a new phone. Another two hours later I have downloaded all my critical apps again. Ugg how I love technology!


----------



## themamaj

Was going to share some pictures that got transferred to new phone but nothing got transferred. Son backed up all of my photos Sun thankfully but realized lost all from last few days unless can find in my cloud. New phone software not site friendly. Oh really feeling the technology love now!!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

They replaced with a different phone? Oh I hates them. My phone is now paid for. I am waiting for it to mysteriously die and them try to take it and then replace it with a piece of junk from their warehouse that is 10 years old. Yep, they've done that before. Grrr.


----------



## themamaj

What is crummy was phone still in warranty but because had crack in screen that voided warranty even though this was totally a software issue. The bad thing is I ended up with the same phone because it was the one with features I needed. We got a lousy $76 trade in but still owe 17 months payments on old one and now new one on top. They changed a bunch of stuff in plan and bill just went up $8 but still the whole principle of the thing drives you nuts. My son thinks it was probably a Mal ware virus that got it. I guess not much can do to prevent other than putting safeguards in place and hope this one at least lasts 2 years to be paid off. I did buy the hardest protected case they had. Unfortunately it is just the fun of cell phones. I am back in operation which is the main thing.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is always something with them. I have never heard anyone with a glowing review of a cell phone company.


----------



## Sadist

My verison flip open phone was a hand me down, and I've had it for 6 years. I can't do internet on it or anything fancy, just a phone. It fits in my pocket and never dials on accident (though it will occasionally take pictures of my pocket and run the battery dry).


----------



## themamaj

A few snow pictures able to transfer. My dog is such a hoot. Terrified of snow. Walked on it like eggshells then tucked her tail and ran back in the house. We finally got her outside by throwing treats in snow. She still wasn't crazy about it and prefers the warm couch and her blanky!


----------



## themamaj

Our new bulletin board at school today. The ladies that do it spend hours on detailing each thing to make it have textures and dimensions. I think this is one of all time favorites.


----------



## themamaj

Audubon has been a bad boy today! I noticed one of guppies had fin nip earlier. I wasn't happy but not too concerned. Came back in room after dinner and he had almost no tail and was cowering in the corner. Poor baby got moved to a breeder box. I am puzzled as the guppy he is picking on is muted colors. The orange tail one who I figured would bother him he ignores. Go figure. Orange boy is very upset of his buddy in the box. Rrr what to do with my double tail shark! Feeder guppies doing great. They are way too quick for shark boy.


----------



## Tealight03

Audubon does look like he had been bad lol. Poor guppy.


----------



## themamaj

Speaking of feeders, stopped by store to get a dozen more. Ended up with 14 in bag and 2 free ghost shrimp. Lady was real nice getting them for me. When I told her how I treated them and then used as community fish she helped pick out some pretty patterned ones. I think all male but got one big female in group. Maybe will get lucky and have some fry from her. The feeders are small fish but big on color patterns. I call them my endlers on a budget. Spent $1.09 at store  Hopefully they will do well. Loved the blue spotted boy. Here were some favorites.


----------



## themamaj

I have had several people tell me that with this surgery your energy levels are pretty depleted for awhile. I have been feeling pretty good overall though and went back to work yesterday. Today I have been toast and laid around most of day. I guess I may have to be patient to get back to full activity but hopefully on right track. Chance very graciously reminded me I am a bit behind on maintenance. Hey Mama...it is sort of a jungle in here. Maybe a trim tonight???


----------



## themamaj

Kringle is one cranky boy when he gets woke up from a nap.


----------



## Sadist

Endlers on a budget! I love it! They're just as pretty as endlers, too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Audubon has been a bad boy today! I noticed one of guppies had fin nip earlier. I wasn't happy but not too concerned. Came back in room after dinner and he had almost no tail and was cowering in the corner. Poor baby got moved to a breeder box. I am puzzled as the guppy he is picking on is muted colors. The orange tail one who I figured would bother him he ignores. Go figure. Orange boy is very upset of his buddy in the box. Rrr what to do with my double tail shark! Feeder guppies doing great. They are way too quick for shark boy.



Aaawww, aww, aww, never seen such a pitiful guppy face! "Audubon said he wanted to make my tail a double tail like his. I told him 'no', but he didz it anyway."  guppy probably got in Audubon 's face, then it happened.


----------



## themamaj

Sadly little guppy passed away over night. I think trauma was too much for him. Now not sure what to do because Audubon showing aggression toward orange guppy. Put Audubon in breeder box till after work. Only 1 large guppy now so he is out of sorts. May move Audubon back to his 2.5. Hard to know what is best for everyone.


----------



## themamaj

Good post op check up from dr and able to increase lifting as tolerated! Great news so off to the pet store in search of new betta. Now why is it when you are looking for a fish there are no wow factors to be found? Went in Petco out west and I was so disheartened at display. It looked like water hadnt been changed in forever. Poor sad fishes! I had to just walk out as too many needs. That is very unusual for that store. Checked a Pet Smart and very little choice. Stopped at one last Pet Smart in different part of town on way home. Still nothing to grab my eye. Wondered to back where had some new bettas. A few cuties but not really what wanted. Looked at one last display and in back saw little dark eyes peeping through the stack of cups like look at me! Oh now you are a real cutie I thought. I pulled him forward and he danced in the cup for me with the cutest pouty lips. I already had a name in mind after my dr. Lol seemed fitting. I said to him with my eyes are you Lionel? He spun around to say yes! ( you know you cant have these conversations outloud in pet stores as they would think you're crazy 😲...betta lady talking to fish look out haha but I bet we all talk to the fish in own way.) Well Lionel was a keeper. Trying out my new fish psychology strategy. In my experience, my bettas tend to do better going into a community tank if newer fish into established community. Maybe fish like Audubon who have been in own space so long feel more threatened to maintain their private space. We'll see. If not I have a bunch of spare tanks. So Lionel is with the guppies and Audubon back to his 2.5 tank. He seems ok with it and Nimbus is thrilled he is back as well. Lionel is pretty shy right now but exploring, ate well and flaring a bit for mirror. He is ignoring guppies but that may change as his gets comfortable. I'll try to get some more pix tomorrow but a couple to start.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww Lionel is adorable. Will be very interested to see if your theory is correct.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. Aleksandr has taken right to community living so it was good for him. Each betta has such a different personality sometimes hard to predict what will work and what wont. 

Got a good flare picture but wish sharper. He spooks if get too close with camera just yet so will keep trying and hopefully get some better ones tomorrow. He is a very pretty light blue with some yellow hues on fins.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh he is pretty! Yes each one is so different.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I'm glad you found Lionel!


----------



## themamaj

Tickled to find these little guys back in stock today. What cuties!


----------



## themamaj

Solomon and pygmy cories


----------



## Tealight03

They are too cute!


----------



## themamaj

My son sent me a picture of his snake Onyx. Thought he was really pretty patterned.


----------



## themamaj

What is this a new teepee I see???


----------



## themamaj

*Lionel*

Lionel was more than happy to show off for his photo shoot. He has settled in nicely and doing fine with guppies so far. Love his blue lips. So much personality coming out. I am very happy I found him. For bonus a clear guppy picture 😊


----------



## themamaj

Over the moon for these pygmy cories! I think these are my favorite cories. I love their curiousity and the fact that they are also midline swimmers not just bottom dwellers. Absolutely in cuteness overload seeing them perch on plants or scurry in between rocks and wood. Solomon keeps looking back and forth in total confusion. "I thought he was there. No wait there is another one. Zoom where did he go? Oh there are 4 more! What has happened in my quiet abode? Cats everywhere! I must swim to the surface for a gulp of fresh air."


----------



## BettaSplendid

Alright, that's it. I need pygmy corys! 

Lionel is so handsome. I love the dark line on top his head. 

Chance, you're so sweet with your teepee! And what a great tail you have! And such thoughtful eyes. He has that "I am the favorite betta" look.


----------



## themamaj

Haha do you think he knows he's the favorite? Can just hear the others in the room grumbling like my kids do if they think someone got the bigger piece of cookie cake. Chance got seconds on shrimp tonight because he's the favorite haha. I love on them all but he does get extra special pampering 

He has already revamped his teepee in a new position today. I have to give him A+ for creativity. Happy that I never have to worry about him getting bored. He keeps me entertained just with anticipation of what he will come up with next! 

Was looking at my bday list the other day. Millie Grace is my oldest betta currently followed just a few days behind with Chance. I think Eli is close after Chance. Eli has cataracts and showing aging. Millie is still a go getter but technically she is younger since she was a baby betta when got her. I guess Chance is the oldest then. I hope he outlives all the betta records. I think the fact that he is active and mind always occupied with new plans keeps him young. I sure treasure that boy antics and all!


----------



## themamaj

Feeder guppy update. I think as mentioned before with feeders you have to expect about a 50% loss rate due to illness and overcrowding and of course transport stress. Have only lost 3 of 14 so happy statistically ahead right now. Most of time losses in first 24-48 hrs. Sad in lost the only female but she never would eat and was super stressed from beginning. Other 11 are eating well and super active. Still see a little white stringy poop but not bad. Will give them another Paraguard and salt treatment today. If do well, may move to community tank next week if health checks good.


----------



## themamaj

Hubby and daughter headed out to cheer comp soon so anxious to get started on deep cleans today. Frustrated with several tanks layouts. Have some plant melt and just cant seem to find right visual balance of plants/ hardscape. I need to do a major trim in Harbors tank. The water sprite has gone wild and cant see the fish lol. Have two huge amazon swords in other tanks. They just overwhelm the tank. Any ideas what type of plant would look good with a sword to help tie it together better than a big plant in middle of tank?


----------



## themamaj

Ever have those days where it seems like everything is frustrating? Took 4 of 2.5s and did major cleaning. Oh how they needed it and look so much better. How did Cider respond with super clean tank? A huge chomp out of his tail a few minutes after got everything set back up. So mad as had most beautiful tail and has never biten. Flare has been on my watch list for awhile. He just hangs at top of tank barely moving. This going on for week or more. Tried a few things no real improvement. Started another med tonight. Maybe some slight pineconing. Lost another feeder and another questionable. Gave them 2nd med treatment with water change and salt added. Concerned over pygmies. Just quiet. Solomon is very watchful but not bothering them. I read they like lower phs and mine run high. Added a big IAL and did a small water change and added Stability again. Judah is also on watch list. Has been hiding and bottom sitting. Not good for high energy plakat. Have had him on Kanaplex but no real change. Hoping another treatment and water change help. I think mainly just sad about life today. My daughters teammates all began gym season today. I have tried so hard to accept her decision to move on but still grieving over loss of that. Really silly I know. So much to be thankful for. Wish it didnt still bother me so much.


----------



## themamaj

Chance made me smile peeping out of new arranged teepee. Dog has been pretty silly too. Had some get well ballons. For whatever reason she is just now noticing them. She started barking head off at them. I moved them and she freaked out running down stairs to hide. Now creeps around looking for killer balloons. Lol silly girl!


----------



## themamaj

Sadly lost another feeder today and one of pygmies. Not totally surprised at pygmy as one has stayed alone and not shoaled. Still under warranty so went back to store and got a credit. Others are doing better. Fed daphnia last night. I know two ate that I saw. I hope they all get in routine. 

Slowly chiseling away at tank deep cleans. Have some gaps where have had some melting but glad to get all mulm vacuumed and tank walls scrubbed good.


----------



## themamaj

Well bummer. Lost another feeder and one of pygmies. Not totally surprised at pygmy as one has stayed alone and wouldn't shoal from beginning so was wondering if he was sick to begin with. Fortunately under warranty so went back to store and got a credit. Others has perked up and seem more normal behavior now. Fed daphnia last night. I think two for sure ate but not sure of others. Maybe they will get in routine. Slowly chiseling away at tank deep cleans. Have some gaps in plant coverage but still looks so much better to get mulm out and tank walls scrubbed good.


----------



## themamaj

Snowflake chilling on his log.


----------



## themamaj

Kringle has cutest little prairie dog poses. He loves his strawberry treats.


----------



## themamaj

Kanoa has sure marbled into a pretty boy!


----------



## themamaj

What do you think...guilty face? Chance decided to prune his own plants today. Apparently I didnt trim to his liking. Lol


----------



## themamaj

Smiling Zeb


----------



## Sadist

Kanoa and Zeb are so pretty! I love how you captured all the iridescence. Chance sure a funny boy. I'm so glad you gave him a chance. I remember seeing his first pictures and thinking he wouldn't possibly make it! What a huge turn around he did.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Sadist. Kanoa especially has tickled me how he went from such a scared clampled plakat to beautiful galaxy koi. I'll have to find his homecoming picture on computer and post again for before and after. Zeb's always reminded me of the children's book the Rainbow Fish with his combination of colors. He is a sweet natured boy and I just love it when he builds bubble nests.

Have done some trims and reworked Harbor and Blue's tanks. Harbor's still looks jungle like but at least can see the catfish now. Harbor does a good job keeping them all under control. Goliath would have been proud of him. Pondering putting driftwood back in and taking out jug for change. Blue needs more plants or something better to balance than tiny bridge but left it until can afford something different.


----------



## themamaj

Koda and Coconut posing tonight. Koda is recovering from a bad tail bite. I had to put divider up again. Coconut has not been behaving. I think part of it is that he doesn't see well being albino and also he chomps at anything that moves thinking it is food. Ideally I guess they need separate tanks but really dont have space for another 20L. A 10 is ok for 1 axie but they really need swim space of bigger tank if feasible. I guess will ponder that for future. I am very protective of Koda. He has had several injuries. I really don't want him to have any more.


----------



## themamaj

Raya loves her blanky especially after these scary balloons tried to take her alive!


----------



## themamaj

Do you ever get "the look"? The excuse me but where is my dinner look. The I'm watching the water for pellets to fall look. Then when you go to feed it is cuteness overload watching little eyes and mouth poke through the duck week. A fun look into Chance at feeding ☺


----------



## themamaj

A more typical day in the fish room...mess


----------



## themamaj

Is that not a smurk smile from a stinking little Sofie that decided she wanted no part of being held tonight. I like my log and my leaf and leave me be!


----------



## themamaj

I really enjoy my betta community tanks. My boys that are in those tanks are so funny. The look like they are always into something whether it securing the perimeter or seeing how fast they can scatter a group of tetras. Or it could be the intricate secret plans of how to steel the cory food. This is way better than tv!


----------



## Sadist

Haha, poor Chance deserves a bloodworm after being so patient with you! They're so funny with their little antics.


----------



## themamaj

Judah passed away today. SIP buddy.


----------



## Sadist

:-( I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Judah.


----------



## themamaj

Getting discouraged. Lost one of my faves Frost today. Something is up in the fish room. Several of these losses are showing similar symptoms. Healthy and active then go to bottom sitting and color loss. Die within a week of onset. Have tried several meds no help. I haven't changed any routines. Water parameters fine. All in filtered heated planted tanks. Equipment sterilized between fish. Please let me know if have any ideas.


----------



## Sadist

Old age? Perfumes in the air? I've also read about diseases spreading between tanks from the air (evaporation and then getting into another tank's water), but you'd think medicine would have fixed it with at least one fish. Anyone else handle the fish equipment or use soap in the bucket or anything like that? You were using a different bucket for a bit while recovering, right? That's all I can think off the top of my head.


----------



## themamaj

No but one thing they had in common was new tahitian moon substrate I had rescaped with prior to xmas. I wonder if there was a bacteria in the bag of sand. Scary thing is it is also in Chance and Solomons tank but they are uneffected other than Solomon has come down with fin rot. Chance's was same substrate but different bag. I wonder if I should call company and ask if they have had issues. Have used that substrate for years so wouldnt dream it could be culprit but so far only common denominator. Patches not doing well and he has the substrate too. Heartbroke over Frost. I loved his blue and white colors and fluttering fins. He was a young fish. 

Transferred feeders to community tank today. Loss ratio proved typical. 5 survivors from group 14. They are going crazy so active exploring tank. Big guppy looks overwhelmed like someone let the daycare loose. My original feeder in ther is so excited with typical guppy behavior swimming madly after a new one like lets be friends!!!! Are you a girl? Uh no. Please can we be friends...chase chase. 

Have worked almost two hours cleaning and sterilizing a bunchnof equipment. Have a bunch more to do and 4 tanks need changing. Grandson coming tonight so pushing myself to get a lot done but feeling the strain. Worn out and poor stamina. Just sore all over because trying to do probably too much too quick postop. Maybe best downsizing but sad. Have taken down 10 tanks since fall.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about all the losses. The sand would seem a likely culprit since it was in all the tanks.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. Im afraid you may be right.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh my. That is awful-and scary! Please, please let Chance be alright. I am so sorry for the others. Heartbreaking! I read all your posts but not having time time to respond much. 

I loved the video of Chance moving the duckweed. He made a little feeding area.  I noticed he has pretty pectorals. Special boy. My Son asks about you now and I often reply with how Chance is doing too. LoL. He liked the videos.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Betta Splendid. I used a different bag of same sand with Chance. He seems fine. I dont know if I should change it out or just leave alone since he seems ok. The Carib Sea sand comes prewashed and ready to use. It is wet in bag so I guess like anything else has a potential for contamination but very scary thought.


----------



## themamaj

Some cute girls tonight. Sara and Marlie. Caught a red rili out and about too.


----------



## themamaj

Millie Grace is the queen of pouters


----------



## themamaj

Joseph passed away this am. Jan has been a hard fish month. Joseph has had some issues off and on but had been doing pretty good up until Judah his neighbor passed. Then he stopped eating. Makes you wonder sometimes if they really are more attached to neighbor than think.


----------



## themamaj

Yesterday was locals day at Aquariam so thought good day to go with grandson. Loved the spotted stingray. They had added a new area where you could pet jellyfish. Fascinating and I loved it as much as grandson. Several neat displays of jellyfish. Mesmerizing to watch them. They had horseshoe crab petting and several new play structures for kids to climb on. Another favorite of mine was lion fish. Look in right corner of second picture and thing that is camouflaged like barnacles is a scorpion fish. Penguins are always fun to see and quite artistic!


----------



## themamaj

A video of jellyfish


----------



## BettaStarter24

Wow! Beautiful pictures! I can't imagine petting jellyfish I'd worry about getting shocked!

Sorry to hear of your recent losses


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I had no idea you could pet a jelly fish!


----------



## themamaj

It was really cool. Kindof like wet silicone. These guys were safe to touch. You had to just touch with fingers or gently with palm of hand. I think it was possible for them to still sting but not likely if you didn't try to squish them and pick them up. 

Been working on a bday gift for my dad. He and my mom have been prodding me to make a calendar with fish pictures for sometime. Well 5 hours later of scanning through tons of pictures, uploading and fussing at my slow internet connection success. I probably should order me one too because probably no more creativity in near future lol. I think I picked some good pictures. I hope he likes it. It is harder to think of something for parents now that older. My dad will be 80 on the 4th. Almost a groundhog baby


----------



## themamaj

Some of the feeder guppies at dinner time.


----------



## themamaj

Trying to get some video of feeders so you could see their colors coming out. Too funny as you can see who really wanted the camera time. Its all about the betta haha. Big guppy photo bombed too. I think Lionel must have nipped his tail. Oh well.


----------



## themamaj

Lionel got his own video though he is about too quick to keep up with.


----------



## Sadist

The guppies seem to be keeping him in shape.


----------



## themamaj

Yes they definitely keep him entertained.


----------



## themamaj

I got the fish calendar I made for my dad today in the mail. I was tickled at how it turned out and a little jealous. I want one too! Maybe one of these days I can make me a photo book of all the fish I have had over the years. It was nice looking back at all those sweet faces as looked for pictures for the calendar. I hope whoever printed it maybe had a second thought about betta fish. You always hope a picture will show what beauty there is outside of the cup.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yes, a picture book of them with their names and maybe a little bit about each personality. You take beautiful pictures.


----------



## Tealight03

I love both the calendar and book ideas!


----------



## BettaSplendid

The book could have a "before and after transformations" gallery too. Hey, throw in some GOOD betta info on what they really need amd what meds to use and when and publish it. Mostly pics with some USEFUL info, like a coffeetable book mixed with the "Chicken soup" type book. Chicken soup for the Betta lovers' soul. Make Barnes and Noble and Petsmart sell it. 

K, I will stop now...


----------



## themamaj

Haha except we may not want bettas and soup in same sentence. Dont want to give anybody ideas lol. Was looking through pictures last night my son uploaded for me. I have over 5k. No wonder I had no memory left on phone. Maybe after get through dad and grandson's bdays in Feb I can start on a fish book. It would be neat to include some of journal posts of each fish's story. Almost so much info and pictures it is hard to know where to start. 

Think I may run out to lps and get some more plants today. Tanks needing some updates. Who knows maybe a new friend??? Petco gift card burning hole in wallet. I might look and see anyway.


----------



## themamaj

No fish today. Saw a few that pondered but ended up with few plants and filter cartridges.

Sofie has been quite the contrary lizard. She goes through periods where she will decide she is not eating the worms of the day. So stubborn and will not eat until I change the menu. Trying to guess her preference is a challenge at times. I got her some crickets today and she gobbled 5 right away. Some days she wont touch them and wants a worm variety. Stinker! 

Solomon is in quarantine. His fins were looking rough and noticed he has slight pineconing. He has had 3 doses Kanaplex. Pretty frustrating. Guess what substrate he was on? Rrrr. I scrubbed and water changed that tank. Pygmies are doing fine but not as active as I wanted. Since Solomon was out I decided to move feeder guppies over as they are same size. Boy that was what pygmies needed. Immediately started schooling with them and buzzing around all over tank. Guppies thrilled with new space and I can see them better now. 

Lionel is now with the one big guppy and mystery snail. Need to work in plants in there. Should I add more big guppies?


----------



## themamaj

Need to rework another 5 gallon. Pondering some dwarf bumblebee puffers. They eat frozen food so dont have to worry about snail support diet. Really cute. Worker said I needed to do a species tank as fin nippers but could do 4 in a 5 gallon.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I want pictures of those for sure if you set them up! I thought you had to have a tank just for growing snails for them when they cleaned a tank out. Never went past that stage of asking about them!


----------



## themamaj

Went back to store to look at puffers. They are not available for sale till Tuesday as new fish quarantine. Not sure if you can see them very well. Super camouflaged with store gravel plus super fast so hard to get clear picture. Definitely cuties. Did more research and they really need min of 2.5 gallons per puffer so wont get but two if get some.


----------



## themamaj

Well last big guppy passed overnight. Dont know if it was from stress or what. Lionel got a rescape. He seems to enjoy the tank to himself. He is a funny boy.


----------



## themamaj

Did some work on a 5 gallon last night. Decided I wanted to get one of fish saw at petco yesterday. Saw a very pretty red and cello butterfly. Thought he would be good fish for this tank. Went to see him and just couldn't connect with him even though so pretty. This same emerald green boy who caught my eye yesterday did everything he could to get my attention. I looked at several that i debated on but keep going back to emerald green boy. It was the eyes. I know it is absolutely crazy but if i dont connect with fish I walk away. Decided to name him Spruce. He did flips in cup when got in car. I laughed and said i guess you are happy to be going home! He is settling in. A bit shy in new tank but did come to front to show off his colors. Lol he colored up more turquoise but he is still a beauty just more a blue spruce


----------



## Sadist

He is a gorgeous boy! It's always better to connect to the pet, too. It's harder to get excited about them if they're just a duty to keep the cage clean enough for life instead of a joy to see when you're there.

Sorry about the last guppy, too. Mine never lasted long alone (except Cornelius, and even then I could tell he was stressed with the glass surfing and brought home a friend for him). Having 6 seems to really bring them out and keep them in good health. My 6 females still had 0 deaths when I usually have a 2/3 death ratio bringing guppies home from a store.


----------



## themamaj

I guess you're right in better in numbers. Don't seem to have good luck with big guppies. Feeders seem much easier once you weed out the sickly ones. Speaking of here are some tank updates. Feeders and pygmy cats have the most luxurious tank to be so small. Spruce seems to like his tank but still a bit shy. I got carried away with plants for him but hopefully thick coverage will make him feel secure. Snowflake got his tank reworked. He is peeping out from side. Manning and Strasse got some new plants. Strasse has been very naughty as has chomped most of caudal off. Rrr always the pretty tail boys do that. And a couple pictures of Chance. He is a happy boy today swimming all over tank and flaring at Snowflake. His new leaf is about to sink. Cant wait to see where he sets up tent 😊


----------



## themamaj

Zoe and Oreo decided the fish room was place to be today...always warmest room in the house. They are loving being out while dog is in the crate. My cat selfie haha.


----------



## themamaj

Maybe if I sit on my leaf it will sink faster!


----------



## Tealight03

Ah, Chance, always up to something.


----------



## Sadist

I have to laugh at Chance and his leaf antics!


----------



## themamaj

He is the biggest goofball. At the rate he is working on that leaf, it should be down in building zone tomorrow. My daughter came in room and always goes to see Chance. He popped up from behind his wood to surprise her. I think he was ready for cats to go back downstairs. Zoe kept blocking his view. I kept getting these looks like do you mind???? Cat tail in my face here. Zoe was so content though curled up in my throw blanket. They eventually decided food was better than the warm blanket so Chance got his view back. 

We had a few snow flurries here today. I am like a kid when I see them. I always love to pull open all the blinds so I can see out. So pretty but unfortunately never stays around long here. Hoping we get some deep playing snows this winter. Just not Feb 11th which is grandson's bday party. One of boys gymnastic coaches from our gym opened his own gym. He does these ninja classes for boys. You have seen Ninja Warrior on tv I'm sure. It is sort of a cross between obstacle courses, strength training and gymnastic. They even get to earn belts like karate which is really cool. Grandson loves to run all over daughters gym when has had the chance so I thought this ninja party would be a good chance to introduce him to the idea of the class. Maybe I can talk his mom into letting him take some this summer. So in between trying to plan for Dad's 80th, I have been planning Pokemon for grandson. Have worked about 9 hours today on Dad's photo book. Only up to June! Trying to do a year end review with pictures. It will be neat but killing me to put it together. Have made some progress on grandson's stuff though. Going to make him a Pikachu cake and found a bunch of cool party treats for his friends. 

Been doing a little fish research on the side on community fish. Our lps has had some green eyed rasboras that are so pretty. Pondered also green neons. Have only seen them once in stock. I did a little more reading on the bumblebee puffers too. The site saw said it is good to feed them several times a day and they pretty much only eat frozen or live food. As cute as they are, I may be too lazy to thaw frozen food every day. It is really nice to have something like a pellet to feed when in a hurry or tired. Guess I will think about it some more.


----------



## themamaj

I lost Solomon last night. Breaks my heart with everything I tried to do to help him, he just couldn't turn around. Getting worn out on so many losses this month!


----------



## themamaj

Finished book for Dad. Now trying to find couch from laundry. Watching Koda swim around. His tail is almost healed now. Coconut reminds me of a big aligator crawling through grass. I think he is almost twice Koda in weight. Puzzled how axies about same age are so different in size.


----------



## themamaj

When your favorite place to snooze is in your tree 🌳❤Nimbus


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about losing Solomon. Lots to keep you busy going on while you mourn. I hope it helps.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Ooooo, look at those pecs!


----------



## themamaj

Now here is a face to make you smile. Silly Coconut is way too big for his pot. Maybe it is like the cat if your face is hidden surely you are too! Some how he managed to curl his big tail up in there. I can't help but laugh when he gives me that silly look and begs for worms.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Solomon. Really hoping your losses stop. 

Coconut is too cute. Big boy though!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! Yes Coconut is a sumo wrestler! I just measured him at almost 8.5 inches! Koda on the other hand is 6 inches. Pretty sure Koda is a girl but very small for her age.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Axolotls are so cute! I kind of want an all black one named Toothless. But I don't have the set up for one nor do I have the funds.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I feel like the winter is a bad time for fish. My fave pet YT channel has lost 3 guinea pigs, and 3 gerbils. Solid Gold, my fave Aq. YT Channel, has lost 2 Telescopes. I, personally, have lost two Panda Cories, a Molly, and three Guppies. 'Tis a sad season, but our losses shall not continue forever. Everyone whom has lost pets this past year (2016) on this forum is in my thoughts.


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> I feel like the winter is a bad time for fish. My fave pet YT channel has lost 3 guinea pigs, and 3 gerbils. Solid Gold, my fave Aq. YT Channel, has lost 2 Telescopes. I, personally, have lost two Panda Cories, a Molly, and three Guppies. 'Tis a sad season, but our losses shall not continue forever. Everyone whom has lost pets this past year (2016) on this forum is in my thoughts.


Well said. Pretty crazy a lot at once. What is your fave YT pet channel? Always love watching new stuff.


----------



## themamaj

BettaStarter24 said:


> Axolotls are so cute! I kind of want an all black one named Toothless. But I don't have the set up for one nor do I have the funds.


That would be so cute to name one Toothless. I love that movie. I think the wilds are my favorite. They can be really dark to greenish tint. My Koda is fairly dark but can see her wild spots. I read on caudata site that axies can range from 6-14 inches long. Whew hope Coconut doesnt get any bigger. Pretty amazing both my axies were about 3 inches when got them.


----------



## ThatFishThough

@themamaj, Pets Palace Plus is my "pet" channel. She has GP's, Gerbs, Bunns, Cat, and a Dog. Go-to for my gerbies. She also has a "Kids" channel... I think it's Pets Palace TV, but I may be getting the tow mixed up.


----------



## themamaj

Great! I'll check it out. I especially love pet and animal channels.


----------



## themamaj

*That Still Small Voice*

If you see a title on my post that usually means there is a story behind it. I just told my husband I was somewhere between overwhelmingly thankful for a miracle and a panic attack. Right now I would just say thankful! 

As you know I was enjoying my axies tonight photographing them and watching their silly antics while folded clothes. I thought I have got to clean this tank. Axies are known for making big messes. I came in the fish room to get my bucket and water pitcher. Oh the frozen food is finally melted I laid out, I guess I should go ahead and feed. Well it will be ok until I do this tank. No I should go ahead and feed it wont take long plus Chance is pacing. I have a typical feeding pattern where start in one section of room and circle. Not tonight as all over the place and really going backwards around the room. I had the spirula brine shrimp on the menu tonight. Some like it and others snub at the plant additive. I got frustrated at the snubbing so thought I will feed Aleksandr and the tetras as they love the frozen food. I dropped it in for the tetras and they went wild. No Alek. Not good. I looked around the tank and didn't see him. Not good at all! Wait what is that color streak by the cholla. That is not a cardinal. Oh that is Aleks fin. Is he behind it? No *oh my gosh he is IN it!* We are not talking a little in it, we are talking 4 inches and stuck beyond belief in it! I can't believe it. He has got to be dead in there. I shook the wood and nothing. I picked wood up out of water and no fish movement. I put it back in and it looked like fin moved but couldn't tell if just water moving it. I got a toothpick and tried to gently poke where top of mouth was to see if he would budge down. Nothing. I gently poked around sides. I saw movement. He was still alive. I thought I have got to do something. How I am going to get him out? The wood wouldn't break. I got the scissor and prayerfully and painstakingly gently tried to pry sections of the wood off in chunks. It started to break. I got a section off the top of him. It is a miracle I did not cut him or hurt him more than he was. Even after got layer off top I could not move him as he was so stuck in there. Gently I pried around him with a toothpick getting him to wiggle slightly till eventually he was released from the wood. He swam away and got air. I don't know how long he was submersed and stuck. If I had gone on to clean Axies tank I would not have found him and he surely died. Something within me keep hesitating. No stay in the room. Feed. Go in a different order. So thankful I found him and God allowed me to get him out of wood safely. I gave him a blue bath and he is now back in tank after I cleaned and water changed it. No more wood for him. I have cholla in tanks a very long time. I have never had an issue with a fish going in a hole. Typically I have blocked the opening just in case but this Y piece openings were so small and faced downward so I never thought a chance a fish would even try it. Wrong. I guess he may have seen a shrimp go in and went after it. No telling. A lesson and reminder bettas can get into even the smallest spaces. I still love the wood and would not hesitate to use pieces but they all will have ends blocked for sure now. I put in some of the dragon stone which the tetras love. It shows off their colors which is nice. Aleks is out of the cholla but not out of the woods. He is breathing heavy and has had some trouble swimming. He has been sitting on his plant for quite awhile. I'm sure he is traumatized and may have other injuries. Other than some scratches I don't see anything visible and fins look ok. I worry about compromised oxygen in time he was trapped. When he does swim he looks ok but like it wears him out. The thing that concerns me is then he will float completely vertical at surface. He's trying though. I talked to him in the cup. "Aleks we have come through too much and overcome too many odds to give in now. You are a special boy and you have a second chance. We believe in second chances around here! I need you to fight for me. We can do this." Say a prayer for my buddy tonight. I'm proud of him. He is a survivor and a fighter to have made it this far. Praying his body heals and we have many more happy days together...a second Chance


----------



## themamaj

His face is roughed up around gill. On closer inspection see a few marks on body but still amazed that is all. Moving around a little better. Here is wood. Hard to see cut away area on left side but seriously was 4 inches in. Tank rescape. Have tank lights off and big IAL in. Doing all I know to do to help.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that is amazing! It's so hard to find the compromise between "the fish won't possibly try to go into this" and "the shrimp need somewhere to hide." I hope Aleks pulls through!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Sadist. He is hanging on but bottom sitting and not moving much. Wrestling with doing another blue bath and maybe adding some aquarium salt. It stresses him to be out of tank too but wonder if that would help him. What do you think? Poor little guy. I wish he could tell me his symptoms. 

Last of the feeders died off today. Have lost all 6 since put them in 6 gallon. Really frustrating. Have scrubbed and water changed tank yet again. Getting over that tank! Have 4 pygmies that remain and all 4 doing well. Tank to big to leave just those fish. I may get a new betta to add to it. I wonder how a baby betta would do with the pygmy cats. Maybe I would get lucky with a calm nature one but then again... I have flashbacks of Mrs Fish Sadist eradicating anything that moved lol. You never know with these bettas. Guess that is why I love them.

Chance has his tent in a new location. That will keep me entertained today. Aleks is peeping out of plant. Hoping time will heal all wounds.


----------



## Tealight03

Hope Aleks heals up! So crazy what they can get themselves stuck in.


----------



## themamaj

Brought home a new boy for catfish tank. He is a very pale yellow EE. Love those pecs! At a loss for names. Any ideas???


----------



## ThatFishThough

Alek looks like my very first ever betta, Cloud Nine. 

ETA: I have no clue on names. He is beautiful!


----------



## themamaj

How neat! Seeing some improvement with Aleksandr this afternoon! He is still staying hidden more but starting to see more activity and that perk of curiosity come back. Hmm new rock. Still feel rough but might need to investigate. Been adding stress coat as well to tank. Also made him a craft mess tunnel so if he feels the need to go in something. Silly fish. Feeling encouraged 😄


----------



## ThatFishThough

I would like to congrat myself on 2,005 posts, LOL.

So glad that Alek is feeling better. So scary to have fish get stuck/jump/etc!


----------



## themamaj

Confession of fish lover: actually came home with 2 fish 🙄 

This boy reminded me a lot of Frost except plakat tail. Ooooo those fluttery fins. EE are like little clouds. He was shy in store but immediately perked up at home. I am naming him Patrick. Betta Splendid, he made me think of you. I know you have soft spot for EE too. He cracks me up with his kissy lips. I could just hear him say "I am a lover not a fighter" 😍


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> I would like to congrat myself on 2,005 posts, LOL.
> 
> So glad that Alek is feeling better. Sou scary to have fish get stuck/jump/etc!


Congrats for sure!!


----------



## themamaj

Great news Aleksandr is eating and doing great. The theme song was just right.


----------



## Sadist

So glad Alek feeling better! I can't think of names for the yellow boy. He reminds me of pastel yellow Easter candy. Lemon-themed names on yellow fish might be overdone, but it was also the first thing that popped into my head. Maybe something sunshine-themed?


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> So glad Alek feeling better! I can't think of names for the yellow boy. He reminds me of pastel yellow Easter candy. Lemon-themed names on yellow fish might be overdone, but it was also the first thing that popped into my head. Maybe something sunshine-themed?


I thought Midas would be cute if bright yellow but he is more cream color to pale yellow. Custard? Maybe a flavor of ice cream. Tell where my mind is...food. Could do Snowcream lol. Have had about every time of snow I can think of. Thought about Simon or Simeon. Maybe a cloud name like Stratus. Will have to get back on the baby name sites and see if anything strikes me. 

Whew you can tell Patrick is a plakat. Soooo much energy he makes me tired. Chance does not know what to think of him. He keeps shaking his head like give it a rest buddy. New boy just floats around and flutters. So funny how each fish is so different!


----------



## themamaj

Here is Patrick.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Both new boys are adorable! Maybe Lucius for the pale yellow? Taking inspiration from Harry Potter lol.


----------



## ThatFishThough

@themamaj, My boy's name, "Kumo", means "Cloud" in Japanese. He's similar to your new boy, but he's developing pineapple scales.


----------



## Tealight03

Both boys are so pretty! I love Patrick's pouty lips. Wish I could help with a name, but I'm terrible at names lol.


----------



## themamaj

A video of Spruce


----------



## themamaj

BettaStarter24 said:


> Both new boys are adorable! Maybe Lucius for the pale yellow? Taking inspiration from Harry Potter lol.


I was looking on the name site a bit ago and Lucius was one of the top names for boys. A lot of Harry Potter fans out there  Thanks for the suggestion. Lucas would be cute too.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Both boys are so pretty! I love Patrick's pouty lips. Wish I could help with a name, but I'm terrible at names lol.


He has lips Marlie would be proud of haha. He will flutter around and pucker then zoom next thing you know he is across the tank in seconds flat. 

This boy really has me stumped on names. A lot of times I will have something in mind I like or when I see a fish I think of something immediately. I had called around today looking specifically for an EE. The girl I talked with told me about this guy and I was tickled at coloration thought so went to see him. It is unusual to see different colorations than blue or the typical salamander for EE around here. I grabbed him up when saw him so I guess I haven't gotten to know him yet. He is very timid when I approach tank or especially if he sees the camera. It is funny because he was a crazy man in his cup darting all over the place. I guess he is just really scared because he was a new shipment today. Then I go and get him and stress him transferring to new tank. I turned lights to night time blue so he is getting more active. He seems really gentle but who knows once he settles down he may be a catfish chaser lol. Time will tell


----------



## themamaj

Don't know why it is but always a night owl and don't want to go to bed on nights I work the next day. Probably why I am a zombie at work most days. Sitting here watching everyone while bloodworms thawing. I can't take my eyes off Aleksandr. Sorry have talked about him a lot but I wish you could have seen him in the wood. Unbelievable! It shows how even fish have such a survival instinct. Chance and many of my other rescues have shown that too. I have a deep appreciation for life and stand in amazement when I think of how intricate God has created each living thing. So very thankful!


----------



## ThatFishThough

How do you get that Cacomba to grow?!? Mine always drops it's needles.


----------



## themamaj

Today was pajama day at school. All the kids love it and staff has to dress up too. It is comfy for sure but glad to get home to real pants! We have a new little toddler that is trying to get used to school. Love his heart he cried almost all day. I think most of it was just I'm mad about this crying not so much sad. My desk is across the hall. Typically I can tune out the background noise but today I just wanted to come home and decompress to the lull of pumps in the fish room!

New boy is still pretty timid. I put some black craft mess up at back of the tank to make him feel he has more coverage but it still lets some light in. He is swimming more in front of tank now so maybe that has helped. The pygmy cats have been so active. They love to clean on the wood. I especially enjoy watching them shoal together. New boy doesn't seem too concerned about them but it scared him to death that he settled on bottom of the tank to rest and accidently sat on a catfish. Ooops! When catfish started wiggling it freaked him out. Of course I guess it would me too haha. Even though he has hints of yellow I think he would be classified pastel. He reminds me a lot of Snowflake but face reminds me of Solomon. Looked up some other cloud names. Stratus would be cute. I thought of Flurry on snow theme because of his fluttering fins. Billow would be a different one. Then like normal people names too. The struggle continues!


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> How do you get that Cacom​ba to grow?!? Mine always drops it's needles.


I really like the osmocote root tabs. Can get 100 for about $6 on ebay. I loose needles too though. I think that is one that sheds more anyway. As mine get taller, I will snap top off and replant so new stuff is coming up. Sometimes I have more melt than other times. If it gets too sparse I will toss it and replace.


----------



## themamaj

Was looking at my gotcha calendar. *Snowflake* and *Popsicle* will be celebrating 1 year on Feb 8th. *Agent Strasse *will be coming up in March. (He may be in time out until then if doesn't leave his tail alone. Why do they all want plakat tails?????) It is nice to see so many of them reaching milestones. 

A few updates: *Patches* just finished his tetracycline for some fin rot. Happy to say his fins look good and are growing back nicely. Holding my breath as he is a biter but hopefully he will let that pretty tail come back in full! Watching *Kanoa*. He is a little pistol. In typical plakat behavior he is swimming timers in the tank to see how fast he can go. *Sara* and *Millie Grace* are big buddies. I think they really enjoy swimming next to each other but yet maintaining their own space. They are such sweet girls. *Nimbus* and *Audubon* have been doing the mannequin challenge. Who can pose the funniest on their leaf or tree. I think Nimbus wins fins down  *Lionel* is doing really well though the stinking mystery snail in his tank I am about to drop kick. Rrrr so many plants uprooted. I fix them and next day up again. *Eli* got moved up to the top shelf for observation. Love his heart he is really showing signs of aging. I believe he is partially blind in one eye because he has so much trouble finding his food. He is not very active anymore but still tries so hard to swim around. You can tell it tires him so much and he sits on his plants a lot. Such a sweetie. I have had him 1.6 years. I know he had to be at least 6 months when I got him as he sat in the pet store a long time. So I bet he is well over 2 years. He has earned his retirement perch. A few others on the watch list:* Dakota* has been sitting more and his fins look a little ragged. I think I am going to start him on some antibiotics tonight and see if we can get him feeling better. *Melia*'s tumors on sides continue to grow. She has had them quite awhile but she is a feisty one and it hasn't slowed her down. I think they are fluid tumors but hard to tell. I put some epson salt in her tank last night to help ease swelling. She looks a little better today. *Flare* is also on the old fish registry. He is still a pretty boy even though not as active anymore. *Aleksandr* is doing great. You would not know he ever had an issue. Stinker is pretty smart and knows how to draw me in with those eyes. He is enjoying all the spoiling he is getting like extra pellets away from the ravenous tetras and his craft mesh tunnel. I caught him lounging in it earlier with those fins flopped over the edge. Pretty funny. All the rest of the crew is doing well. Maybe I will come up with a name for new boy by tomorrow. Off to water change and head to bed. Have a great evening.


----------



## themamaj

Look at these pecs! What a little flutterbug he is. Still can't decide on perfect name. Betta Splendid you and your kids always have great names. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThatFishThough

"Mimi" means ears in Japanese. It is a little feminine, but from the picture I imagine him as a little sassy/cutesy betta.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Confession of fish lover: actually came home with 2 fish 🙄
> 
> This boy reminded me a lot of Frost except plakat tail. Ooooo those fluttery fins. EE are like little clouds. He was shy in store but immediately perked up at home. I am naming him Patrick. Betta Splendid, he made me think of you. I know you have soft spot for EE too. He cracks me up with his kissy lips. I could just hear him say "I am a lover not a fighter" 😍


He looks like my Simeon, the one who loved his snails. Gorgeous! Haven't seen one like that for a while.


----------



## themamaj

Decided to name new boy Buttercup. He is a stinker. Trying to teach him where to get pellets from as the fluval tank only has one access. He goes to front like others. I'm like no buddy go to the back. Right now he just wants me to drop in tiny sinking pellets and eat off bottom like pygmies. Funny boy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Haha, Buttercup is perfect.


----------



## themamaj

Sweet Eli passed away last night. He has had a very hard few days. Glad he is finally at peace. Such a special boy. Glad he lived a very long full life.


----------



## themamaj

Has anyone had issues with sand substrate getting really yucky over time? I stir sand at every water change but axie tank the sand smells horrible. I wonder if it is too compacted and getting sulfur build up. I am going to do a full tank clean tonight and may go back to bare bottom for them for awhile.


----------



## Tealight03

When I had sand I would stir it and gunk would come up. I never could get it to be clean.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I can't get mine truly clean either and I have noticed in tanks I have taken down with sand the sand smells something foul even though it is stirred every water change. I'm liking gravel more because of that, though I like the look of sand.


----------



## themamaj

Me too. Go back and forth or gravel. Really like how sand is easier to vacuum and easier to keep plants rooted but if it compacts too much hard on roots. I guess both have pros and cons. 

Whew was it a project to redo that tank. Have to say really liking bare bottom look for them. Light I have shines up but reflects on the bottom like a mirror. Cool effect. Grandson was so patient as it took forever. His treat was he got to pet and hold on hands axolotls in their temp tanks. Coconut is more tolerant of holding but both were ready to be back in main tank after suficient love. Lol


----------



## themamaj

I have now surfaced from party mode lol. Wow what a week. Our schools were closed all last week for illness. I guess all kinds of stuff going around though very thankful we all were healthy. I sure enjoyed spending all that time with grandson. He is so precious and love every minute with him but 6 year olds have boundless energy!! Our Pokemon party went well. I made a Pikachu cake and Pokeball cupcakes. Will post some pictures in next post. Other exciting thing was grandson lost his first tooth. Awww toothless grins are the best! So thrilled I got to see his mom pull it and be part of that special milestone.

*Fish room update: *Well what can I say but tanks were neglected this past week. I will have a lot of maintenance to catch up on but thankfully having heavy planted tanks buys you some time when needed. * Buttercup* is finally becoming a little more social. He has been very slow to come around but glad to see him in front of the tank more. *Aleksandr* is so active. He just tickles me to watch! I think he has become pals with *Lionel*. They race each other up and down the tank. Alek is quite the showman of his fins too. So cute to see! * Flare* has been a little more active which is good. He still is a big sitter of an old man but *Peppermint* has had him swimming around more with interest. *Cider* has been naughty and gone to biting. Oh these boys with long tails that bite. I just shake my head. *Bo*, who is a crowntail, has had a lot of swim bladder issues as of late. It is interesting that in my experience, my crowntails have been much more prone to constipation. Not really sure why but I remember Avalanche used to have issues too and I had to watch him with different types of pellets. May have to pull out some daphnia for Bo to get him moving again. hehe One bit of sad news as *Dakota* passed away last night. He was a sweet boy and sure will remember him for his beautiful metallic fins. I am pondering putting *Melia* down. Her tumors are now almost 3xs her body size. I am really concerned they might rupture. I struggle with the idea though because she is still interactive. I don't want her to suffer with it so hard to know what to do. All of other babies doing well. * Chance* is so sweet and just sits by me fluttering around. He almost has dog like qualities...happy to see you no matter what, mischievous and will do tricks for food. haha


----------



## themamaj

Pokemon party


----------



## themamaj

Buttercup and a couple of Chance


----------



## ThatFishThough

Cute!


----------



## Sadist

Funny, you mention the crowntail eating problem. I wonder if the same gene that makes the crowntail fins changes the digestion tract around or something, like double tails can be prone to swim bladder problems with their different body shape. My crowntail girls both had their ovaries pointed differently, so there's def something going on inside the body. Sorry for your losses, but I'm glad Buttercup is coming out of his shell and had some special moments with grandboy. How fun that he lost his first tooth with you! My girl lost her first at school I think, and your boy would probably have done the same if school wasn't out for illnesses.


----------



## themamaj

Hope everyone had a nice day. Kids were very excited at preschool today. I am working 4 days this week to get caught up from being off and to get ready for registration starting next week. End Feb and first of March are crazy busy at work. Hubby and I went to Cracker Barrell for Valentines dinner. I laughed and told him that is where the old people go. It was nice to have a quiet dinner and actually be able to complete a sentence without interruption and not having to take someone to the bathroom in middle of meal. Those of you with young ones can relate I'm sure. Trying to get motivated for some water changes. Hard having a full week last week and then jumping back into work. By time get home pretty worn out to start another round of jobs. Leaving Friday for Atlanta. Daughter has another competition. Hubby will get fish duty so hope to get caught up by tomorrow. Excited get to stay with my uncle and aunt. They are so much fun to visit.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Note to self: Don't talk to your mother while changing fish tanks. Just going right along doing my thing while talking to Mom. Finished up and went downstairs to eat. Came back upstairs and was checking tanks off my "to do" list. Got ready to do next tank and just so happen something white caught my eye moving in my bucket. Yep in my distraction somehow scooped Snowflake right up and dumped him in the bucket. Poor guy had been swimming in there an hour or so. He didn't seem to mind to much like oh what is this new body of water but needless to say I was not happy. He is back in tank now and got some new water sprite for my loss of mind tonight. I moved him up next to Marlie in Dakota's old spot so he has a better view. I think Marlie is glad to have company again and is zipping around trying to impress him.

I decided to put Melia down tonight. I just hated that but tumors were making it where swimming was incredibly difficult. She sure was a sweet girl and such a trooper to make it so long. 

Buttercup and pygmies got a intense cleaning and the plants moved around a bit. Buttercup amazingly wasn't fazed by all my work and moving everything around. Glad he is getting more social. Had a casualty with his change too in that I backed up and tripped over a gallon of water I had on the floor. Ugg did I mention fish room is carpeted?! Crazy evening. I probably need to go to bed lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hah! I read your Snowflake incident outloud to Son. Funny how that happens. Glad he is okay. He probably came to surface thinking you were feedi g and got more than he asked for!


----------



## Sadist

What a day in the fish room!


----------



## themamaj

Was looking through some old photos and came across a video of my second betta Crimson! What a treasure to find. Miss that goofball and his silly bridge acrobatics. He began my love for bettas.


----------



## Sadist

How special that you found a video of him! The first ones really do pull our heart strings, don't they?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Crimson was a little fighter! His tail was shaped soooo perfectly.


----------



## themamaj

Oh my! Oh my! :shock: I have eggs! Axolotl eggs. At least 100 on the plants. Oh my. My husband said I saw those and thought it was a bubble nest. Lol not a fish person. Well no doubt Koda is a girl now. Coconut is very proud of himself. I am pretty overwhelmed. Obviously can't keep them but would like to raise a few to have experience providing hubby lets me. May make some calls to lps and see if they would be interested. One store works with a local breeder. Maybe he would be interested in eggs. Eggs will hatch in 2 weeks if increase temp to 77 in a different tank. At cold water temp it takes about 20 days. Axolotls can breed every 3 weeks and lay way over 100 eggs each time. It depends on age of couple. Maybe that is why Coconut has bit Koda...love bites? Oh boy. I'm in deep! Haha


----------



## Tealight03

Ah! I would be freaking out! The babies will be cute though.


----------



## themamaj

I am still in the freak out zone  but yes so cute to think of what genetic combinations I might get. Doing some reading. Need live daphnia after hatch. Has anyone used live food. Dont even know where to get it.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Order cultures online, I think through Ebay or Aquabid. Some breeders here might be able to spare a culture or two. How cute! 

ETA: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Daphni...124617?hash=item4d548ec589:g:FqIAAOSw-0xYlf9a

ETA2: Squealing over the thought of Axie babs. >3 Can you ship them? Hmmm... Research time. Might have to take a bab off your hands if you do raise them.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow! Yes, I wonder what the babies will look like? All different? 


... Maybe a horrible thought, sorry... But could you remove some eggs so as not to hatch all of them? Sounds overwhelming. How big are the eggs? Maybe betta could eat them? Again, sorry if it is a horid suggestion. Hopefully you can just find a petstore willing to buyor give store credit.


----------



## themamaj

My nursery🤗 Was able to successfully transfer all but one or two eggs to new tank. Unbelievable to see gel around them. As of right now I am going to see what development I see over next 2 weeks. Some will be duds naturally and will look for appropriate growth within egg. Sometimes you can see early defects. I hope I can see what traits come out. I would like to raise small number of them if can. Hope to find someone to take remaining eggs


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj




----------



## ThatFishThough

Wish you weren't so far away! I would totally take some eggs!  I wonder if you could take, like, a kiddie pool (100+ gallons) and raise a huge colony of axies.


----------



## themamaj

In all the "egg"citement around here I am now back to fish focus. I had done water changes and maintenance on everyone before I left. Amazed at how everything gets out of whack in just a short time. Had a couple of tanks with sudden algae bloom. Both of those tanks get a lot of window sun so I think that is part of the issue. I may have to pick up a few nerites for those tanks to help keep things in better check. Cider was very ill when I got home and sadly he passed later that evening. I hated that. He was such a pretty boy. He had some issues recently that I thought we had the upper hand on but I guess it finally took a toll on him. Patrick was very quiet as well. I have had it with that substrate. I thought his tank may have had the good bag of sand but maybe not. I put Patrick in a totally different tank with new gravel. He is 100% better and active today. Really makes me think my run of illnesses had been directly associated with the bad bag of sand. Anyway moving on from that! Buttercup was hiding too. I found a dead pygmy so did big water change immediately. Nitrites had gotten too high from that. He is better too now. Lol leave for 4 days and everything goes crazy. One good thing is Bo is doing much better from his SBD. I had given him a epson salt bath prior and it made a big difference for him. Chance always swims to greet me. So cute like a dog waiting at the window. He was swishing his tail around "look at me look at me" and "where have you been?! my dinner is late". He has no doubt occupied himself with a new leaf arrangement...the taller teepee. Yes I had to brag on him for his latest design. Everyone else seems to be doing fine. Sofie was out on the prowl. She is such a hoot. She wants to "hunt" her worms and crickets but wants them put right in front of her. Lazy lizard! Too funny. 

On a totally different topic, I had a pileated woodpecker come in my yard today. My favorite type of woodpecker!!!!! I was squealing from the window. Daughter thought I had lost my mind. Oh those lovely birds! I haven't had one in about 2 years so when I do see one it is a great treat! If you are not familiar with them here is what they look like.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I love Pileated Woodpeckers too! Had the joy of working with one at a wildlife rehabilitation center I interned with for a summer a couple years ago. They are beautiful birds but they have an attitude! Aim for the eyes!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw, Cider. He was an amazing fish. I always hope to see one like him cor sale, but nope.


----------



## themamaj

BettaStarter24 said:


> I love Pileated Woodpeckers too! Had the joy of working with one at a wildlife rehabilitation center I interned with for a summer a couple years ago. They are beautiful birds but they have an attitude! Aim for the eyes!


Boy that would be incredible to get to do something like that! I dont doubt they have attitudes. Just their presence in the yard commands attention. He was pecking at an old dead stump. Incredible power in that beak!


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> Wish you weren't so far away! I would totally take some eggs!  I wonder if you could take, like, a kiddie pool (100+ gallons) and raise a huge colony of axies.


Haha just can see hubbys face as color drains out. Honey what are those things swimming in grandson's pool on the back deck??? I cant wait for eggs to start having visible changes.


----------



## themamaj

Egg development today. Embryos estimated between 4-5 days old. Can see embryos no longer round but becoming more oblong in appearance. Some neural tube development started and body taking shape in some. Super exciting to see changes. Contacted local breeder and left msg. Hope he calls me back. Going by lps today to get brine shrimp hatch mix. Also reading on how to culture microworms. Had about 4 friends show interest in babies!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, how exciting!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Fantastic pictures! Please post more as they develop! 

I love the kiddie pool idea. May be hard to regulate temp on porch. You should do it inside. HA poor hubs. That would go over well. 

Has grandson seen them?


----------



## ThatFishThough

Can get pond coolers, but would be worried. 

House stays at a steady 62*F all year round. Could put a kiddie pool in the basement.


----------



## themamaj

*Egg update*

Amazing changes in last 24 hrs. Head and tail evident. Gill branches forming. Starting to see some difference in coloration between embryos. Absolutely amazing seeing life unfold!


----------



## Tealight03

Wow, amazing pictures!


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is so cool! Gill frills already!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'm dying.

They're so cute! Such good pictures! <3


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I'm amazed how quickly they develop! I think you'll have to use the kiddie pool for sure.


----------



## blueridge

Can't wait to see how your babies develop :O


----------



## themamaj

Yes grandson got to see them! He was excited but then typical 6 year old more interested in his lego designs than watching babies twitch in egg sack. Though I cant imagine why lol. Here are some pictures from today. Gills are much more developed. Starting to see eyes better. They are moving a little now. Haven't caught it at the right time on video but will post when get a good one. Sorry my mind is gone and cant think who told what to so forgive me if repetitive. Have talked with as well as texted breeder. He suggested I try with 20. Considering that and giving him the rest. There is a loss ratio I'm sure but ideally hope to end up with enough to give to friends that have shown interest and maybe keep one for me. Not sure what to do. Got call tonight my brother in law passed away suddenly. My husband will travel but I probably will have to help with MIL so will stay here. I assume funeral weekend but dont know. Babies will hatch this week so it would be crucial for me to be here. Trying to figure out what to do and trying to balance everything.

Betta Splendid I tried the waitress idea today for breakfast. Grandson squealed with delight when he was presented a menu. His sight words this week were number words so he had to read the word for the price. Homework this week was identify coins so we practiced real money. He got so excited over menu he made me one to order from. Only problem coffee was $100. Lol we stopped real money for me. I was already on 2nd cup of coffee! Great fun and good way to practice those skills for the week. Thanks for great idea.


----------



## Tealight03

Wow I can't believe how different their colors are already! How many eggs do you have? Wish I could take a couple. Not sure I could keep them cool enough. Will just live vicariously through you!


----------



## themamaj

I think around 100. Axies can lay upwards of 1000 but aincw femalw small and first spawn i got a lower number thankfully.


----------



## BettaSplendid

So sorry about BIL. hugs for your hubby. 

I loved that story of grandson and the menu! How precious! Daughter made a "menyoo" for me too. The spelling in it is adorable. Lofils instead of waffles. Will have to keep it. Yeah, shocker, $100 coffee, and I thought IHOP was bad. They look forward to playing cafe every morning, lol. 

Those babies are amazing. So neat that the eggs are clear and you can see them develop. They are going to be sooooo itty bitty when they hatch! So you have to feed live foods? Have you practiced hatching that? Growing the brine shrimp had a learning curve... I tried to do that when I was trying to grow the little corydoras babies. You need a very fine net. Correct salinity. A bubble stone... light, ect. Youtube to the rescue.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh wow, 100 is a lot!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, amazing! If you had a nice basement that stayed cool enough, you could continue breeding and selling!


----------



## themamaj

Actually Sadist I do have a big unfinished basement that stays cool but as much as I would love to get into a breeding program, I am not in a point in life currently that is is feisable. Actually I have been scaling back the fish room as well. Both sets of parents are starting to have issues and at times playing bigger role in care with grandson. I am starting to feel pretty pulled in a lot of directions. No worries not leaving fish by any means but not really replacing as age and pass away. I want to do the best care for animals I do have plus try to free myself up to be able to help family as needed. 

Baby axies have started hatching. That is quite a bit earlier than expected so in light of my time needed for family this week and babies at a point of needing most care have decided to take all to breeder today. I talked with breeder about him caring for them until they can accept microworms or bloodworms. Then I may get a small number back to place with anyone that has interest and I would like to have one of babies myself. I wish I could see it through further but best for babies is what I need to focus on. I want them to have best chance at survival. Hopefully Chris will keep me up to date.


----------



## themamaj

Pictures from today. First picture can see in group an egg that did not develop. Can see some variation in color between babies. Very curious what adult colors will be and the ratio of genetic traits that appeared from this spawn. Last two pictures are my two hatchlings. So tiny and very cute. Sorry hard to get a clear picture.


----------



## Tealight03

I think that's a good decision. I would be overwhelmed with the babies alone, not to mention everything else you are dealing with! Hope the babies do well with the breeder.

Will you seperate Koda and Coconut to prevent more babies?


----------



## Sadist

Wow, they are so cute! I'm glad you're doing what's best for you and babies. Life can get very busy.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Just got home from dropping them off to breeder. He is super nice and very knowledgeable. Has several breeding projects going on. He thought eggs looked good. He said prob wild, and maybe some leucistic and albino. Will keep me posted. I feel good about decision. Great to have local contact as well. 

Yes I will have to separate Koda. The males will try to breed every two weeks and literally can breed a female to death. I guess I will pick up another tank for Koda. Have pondered a trade with Chris about getting another female from him and letting him have Coconut. He is doing an albino project too and Coconut is a healthy boy!! Something to think about so long term can keep axies together in one tank. That is drawback that you cant appropriately sex them until 12-18 months of age. 

Have been sitting here typing with two dogs on my lap. Have been dog sitting for son. Yes house feels like a zoo. At least the snake didnt come lol. Raya has loved a playmate but I am ready to be back to one dog tonight. Like two kids running through house continously. Never a dull moment but keeps me laughing. Here's a picture. Tug a war.


----------



## BettaSplendid

So glad you have the breeder willing to help out in time of need! Lots of family issues,. Bless you.


----------



## themamaj

Chance is so funny tonight. Typically I dont move fish out of tanks cleaning unless have to, however, since Chance likes to siphon surf so he gets cupped. I put him back in tank and first thing he does is go check to see if I changed his filter floss on flow valve. Then he patrols the surface to see that the tank is secure. Last but not least he tests out the new position of the water sprite to see if it is recliner worthy. Yep flopped the caudal up over the side of plant like ready to sit back and wait for food to drop while watching his favorite show...me on maintenance. Lol He is the funniest fish ever!

Buttercup was not doing well in 6 gallon. Something about top entry has not been good for bettas. I moved him out to smaller tank and he is a different fish. He is so much more interactive and eating so much better. Right now only 2 pygmies left in 6 gallon . I think I will add something to that tank as too nice tank to take down but need a midwater dweller that is not surface dependent. Maybe some tetras or rasboras. Any suggestions?

Patrick has also thrived changing tanks. Made monster bubble nest over whole side of tank. He had never done that until move. Interesting how certain tanks suit certain personalities. 

One bit of sad news as lost Snowflake today. He was fine last night. Sometimes they hit out of the blue. At least he had a long life with me. Thats a good thing. 

Do you all talk to your animals? I sure do. Pretty funny at times but they at least look at me like they understand. I told Koda her babies were in good hands. She just smiled. Coconut on the other hand also has a smile but his looks more like I got that loving feeling.... Oh no! Hehe


----------



## Sadist

Lots of stuff going on with you! I'm glad you didn't need to snake sit, too. You have enough going on!


----------



## BettaSplendid

. Oh my! I love that picture of Raya and friend! I got a huge smile from it. Aww, dear Snowflake. Sweet Chance, I do enjoy hearing of his antics.


Eta, ypu could try a honey gourami for the 6 gallon. Similar to betta, but different enough you might find them interesting. I really like ours


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Lots of stuff going on with you! I'm glad you didn't need to snake sit, too. You have enough going on!


Haha yes. Told son only way snake sit is if it is prefed! Thankfully snake was fine to stay put. Son was having some work done on apt so they didnt want dog in middle of it. I have a dear friend here who has her own dog business boarding and training. She has given me some tips on a routine with dogs so that has helped a lot. Certainly house full of activity but I have enjoyed having him. He is a funny little guy. Some sort of a mutt butt funny how his markings are so similar to Raya.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> . Oh my! I love that picture of Raya and friend! I got a huge smile from it. Aww, dear Snowflake. Sweet Chance, I do enjoy hearing of his antics.
> 
> 
> Eta, ypu could try a honey gourami for the 6 gallon. Similar to betta, but different enough you might find them interesting. I really like ours


Are they expensive?


----------



## Sadist

I recall seeing normal gourami at the pet store for around the same as a plain betta, maybe more or less. The ones they claimed were honey gourami looked the same size as the male blue ones.


----------



## themamaj

Interesting. Will have to look at them when go by store.


----------



## BettaSplendid

He was under $4.


----------



## themamaj

I saw several gouramis at the nice lps the other day. Funny enough I forgot to check the price. My favorites were the honey gouramis with the pretty yellow color. They also had blue ones and maybe an orange/red color. From everything I read, they are very similar to bettas in a lot of ways. I did some reading as well on my specific tank and species recommendations for it. Funny enough it said this tank does not work well for bettas or other fish that are surface dependent. Lol I could have told them that. I browsed around the store a lot looking at different types of tetras and rasboras. One thing that caught my eye was the white cloud mountain minnows. To my surprise they also come in a yellow version called golden white. There is no white about them but they are a lovely yellow with red fins. I got a couple to try with my pygmies. I thought if I like them I will go back for a few more. They are supposed to be very hardy. I lowered my tank temp to 75. As it turns out, I really like them. They are a nice color accent for tank and are very active swimmers so fun to watch. I also picked up a small school of neon tetras for Lionel's tank. He was driving me crazy tail nipping and I could tell he was bored. Tetras were just what he needed. He seems quite thrilled with new entertainment and has left his tail alone! 

Was doing some routine water changes last night and Spruce was acting all funny hiding under his cholla tree. I just did a water change on his tank not 3 days ago. It is a 5 gallon planted so should not be water issues. I pulled him out to look at him and he was all pineconed. What in the world is going on?! I soaked him in a blue bath long enough to be sterile lol and then did a super clean of tank and started him on kanaplex. He didn't eat last night. Has been hiding all day today but finally at least in front of tank now. Frustrated needless to say. The last few Petco fish I have bought have had more health issues come up. Not sure if fish have been more stressed but seems like their immune systems aren't as strong. Then I think of Chance, Manning, Blue, Harbor, and Zeb my Walmart fish. They are very healthy, strong, active fish. I shudder to think their experience between fry to home yet they seem to be more hardy. Maybe a concept of the survival of the fittest. 

Guess better get back to work. Bo just looked over at me flipped on his side. Had to laugh as expression so funny. Like hello...a little constipated again here. Epson salt bath again for you my boy. Hmm these guys keep me on my toes!


----------



## Sadist

I think a huge part is genetics. As they break away into new colors and tail types, they get more recessive traits, including genetic problems and prone to illness. They seem to lose their innate long lifespan and hardiness a bit. Add in the stress of a pet store and bad food while they're there (and maybe with pet store breeders, which sometimes include employees), and you get these gorgeous fish that die of old age at 6 months old. Rather, they have old age symptoms and die young.


----------



## themamaj

I agree. Well said!


----------



## themamaj

Here are a few pictures of the mountain minnows and their tank. The minnows love playing in the filter flow. They will jump in it and look like on a treadmill and then chase each other around. I dropped my temp a little more to 73 degrees. In the wild you would see a lot of twisted branches and river stone in their natural habitat. I'm sure I will continue to tweak it but so much fun reading about different biotopes and trying to make something similar. 

Lionel was very funny meeting his neons. I see you intruders huddled in the corner. Haha


----------



## BettaSplendid

Nice! I like those mountain minnows! You know what else would look good in there? Some blue shrimp...


----------



## themamaj

Miss Marlie. Oh the pucker faces! Cracks me up with so much personality.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaah, she does have perpetual kissy lips! Her eyes are captivating. I love buldgy eyes.


----------



## themamaj

Picked up few more minnows. Very fun to watch feed.


----------



## Sadist

They're so quick!


----------



## themamaj

They are super quick. Fun to watch them dart around. Pygmies have really loved the river rocks. They are finding all kinds of places to explore and hide. 

Two losses to report. Spruce had been intensely suffering and had not eaten in over a week so I put him down last night. He passed very quickly. Love his heart he just seemed comprised from the beginning. Came home from work a bit ago and Flare had passed. I knew last few days he was near the end but he ate for me and gave me cute wiggle last night. He was a good boy and had been with me 16 months. 

Lots of holes in fish room. Have appt in a bit. I might glance around and see if anyone strikes my eye. Have 3 more tanks to take down so may add one back.


----------



## Sadist

:-( So hard taking down tanks. I still haven't taken down the 2.5 even though I've removed everything in it. It has maybe a gallon of water left in the bottom, but I still haven't emptied it out and scrubbed it clean. The losses.


----------



## themamaj

I hate taking tanks apart too. Have a stack of empty ones need to bleach and store.


----------



## themamaj

Some cute pictures of Sara I took the other day. She has lovely colorations for a female. Spikey fins are definitely my favorite female type! She is such a sweet girl. Always happy to see me with a little dance

Ran in Pet Supply Plus for some filters sponges. A couple was buying a cute little Cambodian female. Made me smile seeing her swim around in cup. She looked healthy. Others in the store I had to walk away. 

Went in Walmart too. They haven't had betta fish in couple of weeks. Wonder why. Keep hoping to see new shipment. If you catch them when come in you usually see some pretty veils and crowns. Disappointing but same time glad not a shelf of sick ones. I am going to try to organize the fish room better. Got a couple of those canvas drawer bins to try. Thought they might work on lower shelves for supply storage.


----------



## Tealight03

Let me know how your storage plans go. I need to figure something out for not just fish stuff but the rest of my life lol. Am thinking about those metal shelves from target. Those canvas storage things are a great idea!

Sarah is a cutie. I like the spikey fins on the girls too.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Let me know how your storage plans go. I need to figure something out for not just fish stuff but the rest of my life lol. Am thinking about those metal shelves from target. Those canvas storage things are a great idea!
> 
> Sarah is a cutie. I like the spikey fins on the girls too.


When dropped grandson off yesterday, his other nana was spring cleaning. Came home to major house guilt lol. The bad thing is so many things need attention it is hard to know where to start. My daughter used some of those storage bins on shelf in closet. It looks so nice and neat when you dont see piles of debris!


----------



## Tealight03

So true! I thought lots of shelving would be my answer. I have so much clutter but not many places to put it in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## themamaj

Kringle still super cute. He figured he is more likely to get fed if posed on the food dish.


----------



## themamaj

Surfing ebay earlier. Whew nothing but wow fish. Of course wow prices too but sure were pretty! Some of my favorites.


----------



## themamaj

Rrrrr seriously?! Looked over and Aleksandr is in the top of a plant gasping like mad. What the heck is in his mouth? Big Red! Rrrrrr. Apparently now I know why my shrimp population has declined. He was obviously choking so here goes Mama J to the rescue again and grabbed a pair of scissors like tongs and extracted the shrimp out of his mouth. After a brief bout of breathing again Alek is back to his old self. That's 2 you owe me buddy! Never a dull moment around here!


----------



## themamaj

Aleksandr


----------



## ThatFishThough

Lol. Sometimes fish... oh, boy. They're crazy, but we love them anyway.


----------



## Irislya

I've been ghosting around thought I'd finally pop in to say hello. Love all the fishies and their antics!

Most of those Betta's from eBay are arielbetta fish, correct? (I've been window shopping myself...) Can vouch that she is an amazing seller! She does get some less expensive stock from time to time and is very good about working with your schedule for deliveries, if you're ever looking for something in particular once your life is a little less hectic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Alek eating all the shrimp. I'm surprised he's still slender after that!


----------



## themamaj

Irislya said:


> I've been ghosting around thought I'd finally pop in to say hello. Love all the fishies and their antics!
> 
> Most of those Betta's from eBay are arielbetta fish, correct? (I've been window shopping myself...) Can vouch that she is an amazing seller! She does get some less expensive stock from time to time and is very good about working with your schedule for deliveries, if you're ever looking for something in particular once your life is a little less hectic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for saying hello! And thanks for reading! Yes her fish are amazing. Good to know she is a good one to work with. I will keep that in mind for the future


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Alek eating all the shrimp. I'm surprised he's still slender after that!


Normally when I do a big clean of that tank the shrimp come out from hiding and it is a good chance to count them all. This last time I only saw big red. I did have some small cherries in there and several babies. I now wonder if it was a shrimp Alek was chasing that ended him up stuck in the cholla wood. After that incidence, I took the cholla out and replaced it with rock so shrimp had plants, moss and tunnels to hide in but probably not as secure as cholla was for them. I hope maybe a few still hiding but haven't seen any activity. Right after Alek recovered he went right back to looking under the java moss. Rrrr. I am glad I haven't added any in a long time. It might be fun to do a shrimp only tank in one of my smaller empty tanks at some point where I don't have to worry about little curious fish with big mouths!

Work was crazy busy today. I guess that is good in that it makes time go by faster. I have another day of registration tomorrow and then Thursday before we break for Spring Break. I think my mind is already on break. Had fish on the brain all day. lol


----------



## Sadist

That makes sense with the wood. I'm not surprised he would go after their hidey hole.


----------



## themamaj

Thousands of things need to do but just really enjoying fish time tonight with each of my boys and girls! 

Here's some picture updates 😊

First off is Zebulon. He will always be my rainbow fish. Such lovely colors!


----------



## themamaj

Kanoa is coloring up more. So fun to see genetic traits come out. He is a super speed plakat. Love!


----------



## themamaj

Patrick. Oh those wonderful ears!


----------



## halleyana

They're gorgeous! Love all the colors!


----------



## themamaj

halleyana said:


> They're gorgeous! Love all the colors!


Thank you!


----------



## themamaj

Hurrray registration at preschool finally over. After 3 weeks of head in computer I have new found freedom...aka Spring Break! So what to do??? Buy fish of course lol. I have been checking out lps a couple of days this week. Really hadn't found anything so sort of disappointed. I knew Petco had a new shipment but been a bit frustrated at last couple fish from there hardy but sometimes that happens. Decided to give one more try and look. Went in and first fish in the door grabbed my eye. He was very unusual colors for what I see locally. I looked at several I like. I saw a couple that had been there a long time. Neat to see how there colors had marbled but sad they were still there. I really debated about this guy though because he looked awful, pale and laying on bottom of cup. Clerk came over and was going on and on about had I ever seen a bumblebee. I was like yeah...? I have a bumblebee plakat. I see them periodically so couldn't figure out the hype. Well I didn't even look at cup description. This guy was a "Petco bumblebee". One he didn't look like a bumblebee to me more a fancy butterfly. Of course came with a fancy price too. Apparently he had just been in store a few hours hence why he was traumatized and laying on bottom stressed. I was taken with him so brought him home. I put him on bottom shelf in dark for awhile to destress a bit before new tank. Raya had to come in room and what does she do but stick big nose to cup. Excuse me not helping stressed fish here silly dog! He really started coming around after some time sitting. I put him in the tank and he was a bit overwhelmed. I had to kindof laugh as he would crash vertically into plants and just sit there for a minute before swimming off. Had the name right away: *Storm*. Grey like sky. White like clouds and golden yellow like lightening. Especially when nose down in plant. Too funny! It took him a bit to acclimate. I keep lights off and gradually got him used to surroundings. He has done great and really happy I got him. He is very striking (good pun there) in tank. He reminded me of one of favorite stories in Bible when Jesus was in boat with the disciples and a storm comes up. Everyone terrified but Jesus was asleep. When disciples woke Him up He said why are you afraid? He calmed the storm with a word. We have had some storms this year. Death in family, aging parents, work challenges, car repairs, stressful schedules etc. Everyone does at times. Just like my Storm calmed from stress when he was in safe loving place, I know I can rely on Jesus to help me through my storms of life big or little as He is always faithful. I am thankful for that and my Storm will remind me  Here are some pictures 😊


----------



## halleyana

Gorgeous. He's quite the find! You had better luck than I did today!


----------



## Tealight03

Wow, he's gorgeous! Think he'll marble?


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! I think he will color up more. I asked Lil and she thought he was butterfly pattern now but could change to tricolor or bicolor. His body has darkened up quite a bit just in a day. I hope he keeps the color bands as sure are pretty. Either way I think the pattern will be quite interesting to watch.

Some other news going on. Thought a lot about my axolotls and whether to separate them to prevent further breeding or what to do. My friend that is the local breeder was pretty wowed by Coconut. He offered to buy him from me for his albino breeding program. I know Chris is passionate about his animals and is very knowledgable. I thought this might be a good opportunity for Coconut to contribute to a good line of albinos. Chris was amazed how large he was. I had it worked out and when he texted me to meet my heart sank. I called hubby and teared up. I love Coconut and have raised him from a little thing. I went back and forth on it but decided to go ahead and let him have him. I told Koda he was going to watch over the babies. I am going to get several babies back from him in next month or so. I hope to keep a female to raise with Koda. I will really miss Coconut but I'm sure Chris will keep me up to date and Coconut will be a happy breeder I'm sure. 

I stopped in Pet Supermarket to get Koda a new silk plant. I thought I would rescape her tank and add some new interest for Koda to explore. I found a pretty plant that had a lot of green and some coral red leaves. I would like to add some more color to that tank and I gave up some of my plants to go with babies. The store had just put in a new betta alive system. I really like those! The more I have checked them out the more I like them. Each cup has an air tubing and looks like water is circulated through a main system. I asked the clerk a bunch of questions but she didn't know much about it. I'm sure she thought crazy lady. Stuff like that intrigues me. I want to open all the doors and figure out how it all works. Of course, then sit there envisioning how cool a fish room could be if you designed it just right! Yes a confession of a multi tank syndrome. Haha. I looked at each of the bettas. They looked pretty good and I liked the lighting on the system as each fish is showcased better. The only drawback is that the light is more fluorescent maybe. Colors look a little different. I saw some beautiful crowntails. They had some halfmoons, dragon scale, females, and veil tails. Prices were way better too. One little cute guy popped out on bottom shelf and peered at me. He must have been hiding in back up cup when I first looked as didn't seen a fish at first glance. I figured that one was empty. I was like where did you come from little guy? He was so cute and big dark eyes. He had a very nice clean body and the blue and yellow on fins. The yellow almost looked a little orange under lights. Well what can I say but he came home too  No name yet but he is a character. He has been very curious from get go and attacking his reflection on tank. I picked up some new plants for him at lps across the street. The guy in there sees me a lot and he was super generous with my hornwort bunch. I hope this batch will not melt on me. I love the look of little pine trees it has. Anyway, Spring Break is off with a bang with two new fish. I spent several hours going through drawers and putting supplies in containers the other night. The fish room is having a big overhaul. As you can see fish time does me good! It is hard work at times but so fun. I'll post some pictures from my phone. Maybe you can help me come up with a name. The one thing that came to mind was Sherbert like rainbow sherbert. Oh speaking of I could really go for a Baskin Robbins! Have a good evening.


----------



## themamaj

Oops it is Sherbet not Sherbert. The latter is my southern pronunciation haha. I have a Popsicle so I guess right on my frozen dessert theme. I always thought a cute little girl crowntail name could be Snow Cone! Here he is and new tank.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, he has the start of butterfly-like pattern, too! I can't wait to see what colors he turns. <3 on the axolotls. I'm glad you'll get some of the babies. It reads like Coconut is going to a good home, and I hope he enjoys the breeding program. Hugs.


----------



## Tealight03

It must be hard giving Coconut up, but it sounds like he's going to a great home. Maybe you can even visit. 

Sherbet is stunning too. You always find the most interesting colorations.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Aww, he has the start of butterfly-like pattern, too! I can't wait to see what colors he turns. <3 on the axolotls. I'm glad you'll get some of the babies. It reads like Coconut is going to a good home, and I hope he enjoys the breeding program. Hugs.


I have seen the yellow/blue combo several times really liked it. The ones I have watched have seemed stable at least over period of weeks. Hopefully he will too! 

You do great with hornwort. Any tips? This tank gets natural am light but across room from window. I have a 6500k bulb on it. Do you think too much?


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> It must be hard giving Coconut up, but it sounds like he's going to a great home. Maybe you can even visit.
> 
> Sherbet is stunning too. You always find the most interesting colorations.


Thanks Tealight. I miss him and I think Koda does too. She has been more quiet. I gave her extra worms last night and plan to do her tank today. Maybe that will cheer her up. I really struggled with what would be best for Coconut. I bet he would pick some eligible cute girls though haha. One of the lps I go to regularly buys Chris's axie babies. I saw some yesterday. Really nice patterns and healthy! Maybe I will see some baby Coconut's too


Thanks on Sherbet. He tickled me peeping out of his plant this am. Excited to spend the day in the fish room. I actually got to sleep in today for first day in forever. Didnt realize how worn out I had been. Have a great day.


----------



## Tealight03

Did Coconut come from Chris? Just curious. 

A day in the fish room sounds very relaxing!


----------



## themamaj

No I got Coconut at our local nice Aquariam store.

Daughter said hamster looked depressed sitting in house with back turned. I told her he's just bored. We got one of other cages out for something different and revamped it with new tube design. He is happy as a lark running, climbing and exploring. Always good to know your animals and then can change it up a bit sometimes really perks up spirits.


----------



## themamaj

A few more cute shots I got today. Can you see why Storm is perfect name?


----------



## Tealight03

Storm is my new favorite of your bettas. He's just stunning.


----------



## themamaj

Well my fish day got cut short as brother in law and wife made surprise visit in. I did get Koda's deep cleaned but that was all before had to stop. Oh well one better than none right! Koda's gills so fluffy tonight. She smiled for her pictures. I got one of her in bright light to show you her actual wild color pattern. They don't like high light so most of time she looks dark in pictures. She has some neat coloration spots on her. One thing I am a bit concerned over is she looks rather plump today. I am hoping it is because she got extra worm bites and not that Coconut left his mark before he left! Time will tell haha.


----------



## Sadist

themamaj said:


> I have seen the yellow/blue combo several times really liked it. The ones I have watched have seemed stable at least over period of weeks. Hopefully he will too!
> 
> You do great with hornwort. Any tips? This tank gets natural am light but across room from window. I have a 6500k bulb on it. Do you think too much?


Mine melted down to sticks when I combined them all into one tank. We did have a few dark days, but it was doing really well from 6 inches from the window on sunny days. The sticks have a few needles on them, now, so I know they're still alive.


----------



## themamaj

I guess that is the point I get frustrated and throw them out. Maybe perseverance is the key.

Sitting here watching my neons. I wonder if they are courting as doing this circular chasing dance together. Then they will swim together to different part of tank and do it again. Guess "love" is in the air. Haha

Are you all going to get snow today? It was forecasted big here and then dwindled to almost nothing. I sure hope they get it wrong and we get a good amount. Neat that it was on 24th anniv of Blizzard. Daughter has cheer comp in Sevierville so may see some there at least. I'm a kid at heart. Love the snow!


----------



## themamaj

How about some more updates: Patches and Popsicle. Patches is finally letting his tail grow back! Popsicle is such a cutie. Never underestimate the power of the girl beard


----------



## themamaj

Lionel. He loves his neons. A very pretty boy. Colors look different in different lighting.


----------



## themamaj

Manning


----------



## themamaj

Aleksandr my beautiful and shrimp chasing boy


----------



## themamaj

Storm


----------



## Sadist

We got a tiny dusting over night. Daughter got to play in it in the morning, but it's melted, now.


----------



## themamaj

Been watching a marathon of videos on you tube of Rachel O'Leary. Have such great admiration for her and videos are so helpful and informative. If you haven't watched her videos be sure and check them out as a great resource on all things nano. I messaged her with a question and she replied back within less than hour. I really appreciate that. 

Off to do some fish room maintenance and water changes. Have a great day.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I just found her last night. Her video on pest snails helped me correctly identify the snails in the 20g. Thought they were pond snails. Nope. Bladder snails


----------



## themamaj

On water change marathon and loving every minute. Nothing better than seeing clean tanks and happy fish. Wish every day could be a fish day!


----------



## themamaj

Buttercup. He has always had a curly dorsal fin but I think it gives him character and is still so pretty. In high light you can see some of those iridescent colors come out. He is a very laid back and happy boy. He gets along well with Chance. They enjoy swimming together and are not stressed by each other. That equals a good match for neighbors in my book.


----------



## Tealight03

I had bladder snails too. I was just picking them out and smashing them but someone said to put a piece of zucchini in the tank because all the snails would flock to it. I used lettuce because I didn't have zucchini and it worked pretty well.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I had bladder snails too. I was just picking them out and smashing them but someone said to put a piece of zucchini in the tank because all the snails would flock to it. I used lettuce because I didn't have zucchini and it worked pretty well.


That's good to know! Thanks for tip.


----------



## themamaj

While on topic of snails. Actually had taken a few pictures of mine today. Cute little nerite was climbing all over spiderwood in minnow tank. He is a good addition to that tank since top access makes it more challenging to clean. I having been trying to get some clear shots of minnows. Pretty fast so hard to catch. Funny was vacuuming that tank and floating hornwort was annoying me. I stuck it in cholla to get out of way. I kindof like look so will leave it. Lol artistic by accident. How's that idea for aquascape?!

Marlin decided to pose with his nerite. He is getting more black on face but really like his contrasts of colors. Crazy for kois. 

Last couple of mystery snail in Lionel's tank. I call him the Terminator because he up roots plants continuously. Don't let that pretty shell fool you...vicious he is.


----------



## themamaj

Feeling pretty chipper tonight so thought I would mix it up a bit and serve up my new special recipe for the crew tonight. *Bloodworm Delight*: makes you hungry just hearing the name! How do you make this you might ask. Easy: take a cube of mini bloodworm, baby brine shrimp and daphnia and put in a cup. Add a few drops of Vitachem and drop of garlic extreme. Let thaw and then stir so you coat the food in yummy garlic. Ready to serve! Take your favorite toothpick and place a dot of mixture in tank. The bloodworms will grab their first attention but wait *delight*. Swirling in the water now is brine shrimp and daphnia. Oh what to eat first!! So head to your freezers now and serve some "delight" tonight! 😆


----------



## themamaj

Rescaped Marlin's tank and added an anubias I had in a different tank. Looks a lot better with more of an accent plant. It is a 3 gallon cylindrical tank which is a bit more challenging to get placement on. Also trying hornwort in that tank. I spread out clump I bought in several tanks around the room. Experimenting with different lighting. I hope I can find something it likes as it looks nice in tanks and provides some surface coverage. Got a good picture of his nerite when pulled out clump of java moss.


----------



## themamaj

Yes Chance it's a hard knock life for you. Mama took your old leaf out with water changes and she made you get out of the recliner (water sprite) to eat dinner. Oh the nerve haha. I would pout too.


----------



## Sadist

Chance reminds me of a song daughter used to watch on youtube. "Pout, pout, stick my lip out!" All your fish, tanks, and snails are gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Caught this cute little guy posing on the indian almond leaf. Really enjoy pygmy cories.


----------



## themamaj

Mr Grumpy butt. Put a brighter light on Nimbus to get some new picture. Lol he was not happy with me. He eventually gave in and showed those pretty colors. I love his mouth. Don't know why but always reminded me of a duck bill when pouts.


----------



## themamaj

Working on Lionel's tank. Decided to put the driftwood back in. That giant sword needs something to balance it. Added CO2 unit back. Going to see if can spark some growth in the rotala and hortwort. Added in some other leafy plant I had clippings of. One of fave plants and cant think of name at moment. The neons got so excited about the wood. They swam in circles checking it out. Pretty funny. Amd my other discovery was a nice new batch of bladder snails. At least one thing easy to grow! Makes me ponder those dwarf puffers again. Watched a video on them earlier. Had to show ypu picture of my dog. Cracked me up but apparently I am not the only fish enthusiast in the family. She was totally hooked


----------



## themamaj

Aleksandr's tank. I pulled up java moss to vacuum under and low and behold a cherry shrimp. Bad think is I think Aleksandr saw it to. He is on the hunt. I tried to net it but he got away. I may try again and put in different tank. I wonder how shrimp would do with the minnows if I added some more coverage in thst tank.


----------



## themamaj

Had lost a couple of golden minnows so decided to pick up some more to get schooling numbers back up. Ended getting some white clouds this time. Really a beautiful little fish with a little green to fins and a reddish pink spot on tail. Here's one of two species together. Which do you like better?


----------



## Tealight03

I like the White Clouds but the minnows are lovely too. 

Nimbus is gorgeous! Love the pic of Chance. He does have it rough! Lol.


----------



## themamaj

Have had grandson from Wed through tonight. Have had great time with with LOTS of activity! Will try to do some updates tomorrow but until then a couple of pictures of Storm to show you how his body has darkened up. He still has pretty white markings on face. His fins have remained stable and fingers crossed they will continue. He is by far the most interesting coloration of any betta I have had. Really glad I found him. Such a good boy! Have a good evening.


----------



## themamaj

Some fish room updates. Did a big spring cleaning in the fish room and was able to deep clean every tank. Nice to get caught up. I also went through supplies and sorted into bins. Hopefully that will help make maintenance more efficient actually being able to find what looking for! Since I have taken down several tanks, I moved things around and have the desk space back.


----------



## themamaj

Catfish spotlight. These guys don't get as much photo time as bettas but I really enjoy each variety of catfish. They are very fun fish to watch. Harbor was right in the middle of feeding. "Hey are you going to eat that?"


----------



## themamaj

How about some tetras? Have these tanks side by side. At first glance you would think they were the same fish. See the difference between cardinals and neons? Cardinals have that vivid red stripe. Neons still have the pretty blue stripe but their red is not as obvious. Caught a cute one of neons swimming together. Love both types of tetras. They are nice fish for community tanks. Can you guess their favorite food other than frozen? Mini betta pellets! They knock Alek and Lionel out of way to get to them. Lol


----------



## themamaj

Me and Raya hanging out in the fish room. I think I need a bigger chair!


----------



## themamaj

Fortunately all my tank maintenance got done before grandson came over but there are always things that come up that I need to address right then. Harbor had been quiet. I caught him sitting on his wood in the middle of the day which was really weird for him. He always sleeps in the water sprite and never out in open. I told grandson something was not right so we needed to test our water. He is really big on science experiments so I thought I would take this opportunity to do some real life application. We talked about how things like ammonia, nitrites and nitrates can affect our water and make our fish sick if they are not in check. I told him we were going to get to do a real chemistry experiment so we got out our API kit and I measured out the water in each test tube. I had him count each drop for each solution and then he got to shake it up and help me compare our colors to the chart. I found out from test I had an ammonia spike of .25. It really surprised me as his tank had just had a water change a few days before. Harbor's behavior indicated there was a change so grandson was able to observe how the water test gave us good information to be able to correct the problem and help the fish. He loved it! That really thrilled me that he is understanding how to maintain a health habitat for our fish. He also helped me vacuum and water change by holding vacuum tube in bucket for me and carrying water. I gave him a sponge and he got to clean algae off tank walls for me. I'm glad he is so open to learning and seems to enjoy the fish as much as I do. He said Grandma I am going to be a fish scientist when I grow up. Yep I was beaming over that!


----------



## Sadist

That is so neat!

I love that picture of Harbor, "Hey, are you going to eat that?" That's got to be my favorite!


----------



## themamaj

I sure appreciate mornings when can sit in the fish room and drink a cup of coffee. My joints were killing me so got up earlier than normal on day off. Came in here to sit in my chair a bit and watch the fish before starting my maintenance for the day. I love it when I can see the morning sun bouncing off the tanks. Natural light really shows off the true beauty of the fish. Sara and Millie Grace just seem to dance in the sunlight. Nimbus is fluttering around and the minnows are curiously exploring. Some days are so busy I get caught up in what needs to be done. It is nice to have time to just enjoy and appreciate the fish.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Storm is an amazing boy. 

I LOVE your little "fish scientist". So cool. I love it when boys are animal lovers! ... So many cam be cruel, ya know. Son rescued 3 baby squirrels, he has been feeding them milk from a syringe. It warms my heart. Their eyes are open now. Husband 2as taking siding off a house and replacing it, that is when he found them, under the "boxing" below the roof line. There is always something going on here. Never normal. Tealight was looking for a little rodent, maybe I can surprise her. Haha. Kidding, kidding. They are pretty sweet though.


----------



## Tealight03

Hehe I bet they are cute. They could talk to the squirrels on the tree next to my porch.


----------



## themamaj

Ok how about some updates. First off *Carly* and *Peppermint* my red haired girls. I guess it has been a couple of weeks ago when brother in law passed I got a bit behind on water changes that week. I had done what was critical but hadn't done my normal maintenance and check. When I did get to that the following week I notice Carly had been clamped and a bit stressed. On further evaluation I noticed she had a white lesion of sort near her caudal fin. That was definitely a first for me as never had seen this before. I got my magnifying glass out and looked at it as closely as could. It was raised. I couldn't tell if she had possibly injured herself on a rock in the tank or if it could be parasitic. I checked with a couple of other people who specialize more in that and idea of possible cyst came up. In the meantime I was moving things around in the room and decided to move Peppermint to the shelf from the desk. I got to looking at her and she had a white stringy lesion right next to her dorsal fin. Again never had anything like that before. I decided to do large water changes on both girls and do treatments of malachite green. That med has antifungal as well as antiparasitic properties. After a couple of days, I started seeing improvement in both girls. Carly's was totally gone after 3 days and Peppermint cleared up shortly after. I'm still a bit baffled whether they healed on own or it was directly related to the med but very pleased both have made full recoveries. Here are some pictures I got of the girls when sick. The first is Carly the second Peppermint.


----------



## Tealight03

So glad they're on the mend! I'm not sure I would have noticed Peppermint's. It's so small.


----------



## themamaj

My other troublesome tank has been my *minnow* tank. I lost one of the white clouds about a week ago and a second looked closed to death. I had just watched Rachel's video on her disaster shipment and how really frequent water changes can cure a lot of ailments. Pretty determined not to loose any more, I decided to put that in action. The really sick fish has made huge improvements. He is still not 100% but I am amazed at the change. Goes to show that great water quality is our first line of defense again stress and illness. 

Speaking of water changes have been on a roll going through the fish room today. Have made a few changes and using my bigger vacuum tubes to even do the smaller tanks. It has been a huge time saver. *Chance* is such a goofball. Sometimes I think he gives my moody girls a run for their money. I took some of his water sprite out that was looking brown. It opened up some more top space for him to swim so I thought he would like it. Nope! He pouted in the corner for an hour. So off I go to Harbor's tank. (my water sprite garden) to harvest another batch. I put it in Chance's tank and off he swam happy as can be. I guess it is like trying to throw out hubby's favorite old t-shirt. Too funny.

One other bit of news and then back to work. *Sofie* has been a bit constipated. Yep what you wanted to know about my gecko lol. She goes through spells where she is so stubborn about food. One day she will eat meal worms then won't eat them for several days. Some days she is big on crickets then all of a sudden refuses them and on and on with other choices. She had been on a meal worm kick lately. I noticed she was spending a lot of time in her moist hide and not coming out. Finally figured out she was a bit dehydrated as well. The one poop she had was super dry and hadn't seen her typical urine output either so started her back on baths. Oddly enough she somewhat liked it the other day or at least tolerated it better. I went out and got some more crickets today and she ate two of the larger ones. They have more moisture content. The meal worms can be hard for them to digest. If she doesn't poop by tomorrow I will do another bath and maybe try the olive oil treatment. You can put a drop on their nose and they will lick it off. It is suppose to have laxative qualities for lizards so I have read. She has only gone about once in a week which is not normal for her. Hoping things will move on their own with the baths.

And while I was at the store getting crickets look what followed me home  This guy reminded me a lot of my old buddy Kirov with those lovely red/pink tones not to mention super cute and interactive. I liked the cello tips on the fins as well. He is very happy to be out of his cup from the store. He has been cracking me up investigating and nipping at all the plants. Then he will take off and do races back and forth in the tanks to see how fast he can swim. He ate right off the bat which is great for a new guy. Happy he is enjoying his new home. Meet *Kevin*


----------



## Sadist

Aww, Kevin's adorable! I love his little flare.

I'm glad the minnows are doing better! Pout-pout Chance is the best. I guess he likes his water sprite parasol. I hope Sophie's tummy troubles get better soon, too.


----------



## themamaj

Fish all doing well. Great news in that Sofie finally pooped today! Planning to continue daily baths and adjust her diet a bit. Hopefully that will help get her back on regular schedule. 

It has been busy few days. Grandson started soccer Thursday night. So cute watching his age group play. One little girl was having trouble so he went over and took her aside and showed her how to kick the ball. He said now you need to focus on the ball and kick it like this. She just intently listened. So funny. Then he went out with coach and he couldn't focus himself lol. Friday was Awards Day. He got a math award for knowing all his numbers and being able to count in different ways to 100. He was so proud when called his name. Of course so was I!!. Saturday games started and then we went for cookout with our small group from church and went hiking. It was a lot of fun. We did a small hike to the lake where they had a small dam and weir. It had a bridge you could walk out on. Views were amazing. Yesterday we were trying to get house cleaned up and that continues today. Hoping to hit some tanks this evening. Tomorrow back to work and week begins again.


----------



## themamaj

A couple of cute pictures. A rare shrimp appearance hiding under the moss and Chance who continues to amaze me with even more new tail growth. I guess with all those fins he is carting around it's no wonder he likes to lounge in his recliner haha!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Grandson is Adorable with a capital "A". Love him. 

Chance is looking good! I am amazed at his loooong dorsal, all his fins actually. Love made Clifford the big red dog grow. It apparently makes fins grow too.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie: Mama I am awfully sweet. I left you a special treat! Oh Sofie. Good girl you pooped!
Sofie: Yes I did. I cleared the line and feeling fine. Now to chilax in my favorite hiding place after my bath. 
Raya: You take baths? 
Sofie: Yes I actually kindof like them. Speaking of...is that more water I hear? Must be your turn Raya 😉


----------



## themamaj

Funny fish! Going through water changing and doing some tank maintenance. I just did Nimbus's tank last night so he should be good but he has been quiet and pouty today. I finally realized what he was upset over. I have a big fish decor statue that I have on my bookshelf. I had moved it the other day to get to something and sat it up next to Nimbus's tank. Apparently he did not like that giant fish eyeball looking at him. ROFL. 

Was working in Aleksandr's tank. I have to move the java moss to vacuum and out came Mr Shrimp. Oh he was not happy with me. I got so tickled he would zoom at me like he was going to attack me when I was putting his moss back. Yep attack of the killer cherry shrimp. I was pretty scared hahaha!


----------



## themamaj

Wow algae can form so fast on some of these window tanks. Poor little nerites can't keep up but good food source for them. Did big vacuum and wall scrub down in minnows tank. They probably felt like they were in a wave pool like at the water park. The fluval edge is definitely a bit of a challenge to clean all the corners but it sure looks pretty when filled and done. Doing good on my water change marathon today but if had a dollar for every time I have spilled water on the carpet I might be able to buy that tile floor  

Kringle just came in the fish room to visit. He is fun to watch eating seeds. He loves pumpkin seeds and will cache them in his cheeks. Love chubby hamster cheeks!

Sofie has been a good girl today. She has been out on the prowl for crickets. She tickles me hiding under her log. Yep no one sees you Sofie with the big tail sticking out. haha She has lost a little weight from the gi issues so got her some wax worms today to bulk her calories a bit. Of course for her that is like a lizard candy. She laps them right up. 

Hoping to finish about 4 more tanks and a few house things before bed. Have grandson now every Thurs after work to help with soccer practice and for the evening. 

Have been working on a special project today. Can you guess what it is???


----------



## Sadist

I think you spilled the beans on my journal what your special project is!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist thought of you the other day when at lps. They had several new axie babies. I snapped a couple of picture to show you all. First is a copper and the second I think may be a GFP (green fluorescent protein). Would have to ask Chris about that since he carries them as well. Speaking of he put a new promo video up and it had Coconut in it! I knew that smile  I need to get him to send me a picture of the babies. I bet they are getting big enough to eat microworms and bloodworms now so maybe will get some back from him soon. 

Added some pictures of some baby bettas I saw at Petco one day. White and babies I went crazy over that idea. I had cups in hand but really want a male if I get another baby. About 90 % of our store's stock are females even though "labeled" both. One was labeled male and other female. They are too young for obvious ovaries but I think both female. What do you think?


----------



## ThatFishThough

I *think* I see ovaries on the second, not on the first. Hard to tell since they are still really young and ovaries shouldn't have eggs in them yet. Might just be my eyes.

ETA: If either turn out to be a female, I have a Sorority waiting. 

(If you get them, of course.)


----------



## themamaj

Well my project this past week was a rescue fish of sorts. Maybe not rescue in the scheme of fish like Chance but still a sick one and "saved" from the new promo of betta in a vase package. Rrrr. Anyway, this fellow was a fairly new shipment but the typical rough water. His fins looked good but concerned he had a parasitic infection. The concerning spots on head and face that had me wondering about hole in the head disease. I have never treated that personally and really going on reading and pictures as comparison. He has done really well and the spots have been coloring up and looking more like his adjacent scales. I don't see the pitting like I did initially so pleased with the results from General Cure. I picked him because had been on the look out for a veil tail of his color. Have only had one purple fish over the years amazingly enough. I named him Indigo. He is such a cutie and has been working on a huge bubble nest. He absolutely loves his real plants and real space of 5.5! Poor guy the cup he was in was a dixie cup size so when I released him he took off like this is amaaazing!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Indigo kind of looks like my Draco. Pretty boy! Those babies are adorable! I think the second is a girl, and the first is a boy but they're pretty little yet so I'm not sure.


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> I *think* I see ovaries on the second, not on the first. Hard to tell since they are still really young and ovaries shouldn't have eggs in them yet. Might just be my eyes.
> 
> ETA: If either turn out to be a female, I have a Sorority waiting.
> 
> (If you get them, of course.)


Funny the first was labeled girl and second boy. I have looked at fin shapes, eyes and looked in the bright light but still too hard to tell for sure. Yes they would be great in a sorority!! The one with red on fins would be very fun to see if colored up more over time. I didn't get them since I had just brought home Indigo the day before but sure was tempted! Exciting to see colors come in other than typical blue/turqoise or reds.


----------



## ThatFishThough

LOL I meant that if you were to get them to see if one were a boy, I'd be willing to take them if either was a girl.

 *wink*


----------



## themamaj

Haha making it too easy for me 😉


----------



## themamaj

In sad news, lost Carly and Marlin today. Carly had been doing good after her med but then made turn for worse. Not eaten in days and was really struggling so decided to put her down. Marlin all of a sudden got dropsy which I had started meds for. He went from healthy to gone in 2 days. Noticed he had hemorrhaging today. Unbelievable. So hate that one of my favorites kois! Both going on 2 year anniversaries coming up


----------



## Tealight03

Indigo is a cutie! Glad Sofie is feeling better! For the babies I'm thinking girl for the first one and maybe boy for the second. Hard to tell.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Carly and Marlin. Hopefully they are swimming under the rainbow bridge together.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> So sorry to hear about Carly and Marlin. Hopefully they are swimming under the rainbow bridge together.


Thanks Tealight. I buried them together so hopefully they are. Not looking forward to taking down their tanks. I think Carly's I will sterilize and store. Marlins tank is my cylinder tank by desk which really like. After do good sterilize on his may put back up It has a nice wood piece. Maybe that would be good shrimp tank...a thought.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Or sterilize both for thos babies. I'm an enabler though. So sorry for your losses though. They were beautiful fish.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks...thought crossed my mind  we'll see what I come up with.


----------



## Sadist

Everyone's opinion on the babies is different! Hehe, they both look like girls to me. Too early to really tell for sure.

The axies are so cute! I've never seen green ones before, just wild, albino, and whatever that one that looks albino but has dark eyes is called. I hope you get some pictures of Koda's babies soon.

Sorry for your fishy losses :-( This winter has been tough on us both in that department. I hope Indigo has a full recovery after his store treatment, too. 

My little Purpley (as daughter named him) has colored up so the red is more pronounced in his fins. It took him a few days to get feeding time down, but he's good now. He still won't eat blood worms :-( Maybe they're too big to look like food to him. I saw him flare at the tissue box, and he has a cute little red beard, about the same size as Mrs. Fish's beard.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Lol I was going to say... or you could use the tanks for the babies, LOL.

Sorry for your losses. They had a long life with you!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Everyone's opinion on the babies is different! Hehe, they both look like girls to me. Too early to really tell for sure.
> 
> The axies are so cute! I've never seen green ones before, just wild, albino, and whatever that one that looks albino but has dark eyes is called. I hope you get some pictures of Koda's babies soon.
> 
> Sorry for your fishy losses :-( This winter has been tough on us both in that department. I hope Indigo has a full recovery after his store treatment, too.
> 
> My little Purpley (as daughter named him) has colored up so the red is more pronounced in his fins. It took him a few days to get feeding time down, but he's good now. He still won't eat blood worms :-( Maybe they're too big to look like food to him. I saw him flare at the tissue box, and he has a cute little red beard, about the same size as Mrs. Fish's beard.


Aww a Mrs Fish beard. That makes me smile to think about! You will have to put some more pictures of Purpley up. I look forward to following him sooo pretty! Indigo's red is more pronounced as well. Maybe they are cousins  I wouldn't worry too much about the bloodworms. I have a couple that really are not that fond of them and remember Goliath would never touch them. Funny finicky boys lol. Sometimes with new ones though it just takes trying it several times to get them to recognize it when they have been so pellet conditioned. They do make a mini bloodworm cube I have been buying. Chance does better with those as less likely to choke when he decides to grab several at once.


----------



## Sadist

He moves so much, all I can get are blurs! Hehe. I'll have to see if I can find a smaller worm in my cubes to try on him next bloodworm day.


----------



## themamaj

Usually not a fan of Wal-Mart tank decor but loved this find for under $4. Actually very smooth edges. Not sure will put in tank but loved it for fish room!


----------



## themamaj

A few more of Indigo. I wanted to show you before and after on his head but he is so wiggly and on a constant mission I can't get a good after. Have already caught myself calling him Indi for nickname. Probably should have named him Indiana. Then he could be Indiana J! 🤠


----------



## themamaj

Kevin showing a big personality tonight


----------



## Sadist

Your boys are looking gorgeous! 

I'm always hesitant about adding walmart decorations to the tank water. I'm never sure they're sealed properly and won't leach into the water. It's a lovely statue on its own, though!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'm going to go snatch one up. I remember seeing it but didn't get it at the time. Lovely!

If you want to put it in a tank, get some Krylon Fusion (just the regular kind) and spray the decor with a layer or two.


----------



## themamaj

Yes exactly what I thought on paint but looks really cute on desk between tanks.


----------



## themamaj

Sherbet is doing well. He is good buddies with Kevin. Have them both on my desk now. Lol tankless desk didn't last long 
🐟💻🐟


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj




----------



## ThatFishThough

Plants and tanks are beautiful! Oh... fish are also LOL.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. I really enjoy aquascaping and am trying to learn more and improve.


----------



## themamaj

Storm is so fun to photograph. He is quite the model...flutter did you see this side... flutter flutter... how about a flare 😊


----------



## themamaj

Talked to my friend Chris today, the axolotl breeder. He said he was going to call me today. The last of the babies passed away today  He had to move this past week and I think the stress of the move from me coupled with his move was hard on them. I know he felt really bad about it. I have been really bummed all afternoon but I am really glad I had the opportunity to have a pair breed and get to see the gestation up to hatching. He said Coconut is doing great! He is keeping his eyes out for some more eggs for me. I also talked to him about a possible copper or gfp axie. He has some juvenile heterogeneous copper wilds at our local lps right now so may go take a look at them. It would be nice to get Koda a tank mate but challenge may be to find another female. Not in any hurry. If a good opportunity comes up I might think about it. In the meantime Koda enjoys having all the worms to herself! 

Have been totally useless on housework today. Have spent all day in my fish room in my chair doing some photography but mainly just enjoying my babies. The tanks are in good shape but doing a few partial changes and a little routine maintenance. Have a cheer comp this weekend back in GA so trying to stay ahead. It will be nice to stay with my aunt and uncle again. I will try to put some more update pictures up.


----------



## themamaj

Here is Buttercup. His dorsal fin has stayed curled but I think it is cute. It reminds me of a wave. He is a very sweet boy and gets along well with his neighbor Chance.


----------



## themamaj

What do you do when dont want to take down a favorite tank? Give it a good cleaning and then buy another fish 😁 Meet Hobbes. He came home yesterday and has a ferocious appetite. Had a neat feature on phone where could add a picture so added his cup picture. What a difference a home makes.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what a fishy! He looks much happier in his new home.

Sorry about the axolotl babies. You did all you could for them, and I'm sure Chris did, too. 

I love Storm and his huge fins! Everyone's looking good.


----------



## Tealight03

Lovely pictures! Storm is still my fave. Sorry to hear about the babies. Hopefully you find another female for Koda to be friends with.


----------



## themamaj

Got back after midnight last night from Atlanta cheer competition. Daughter did really well but unfortunately their team didn't score as high as some of the other teams so this is probably the last competition of the season. Bitter sweet because this was her last year of athletics. She is going to maybe work and just focus on senior year next year. We enjoyed seeing my aunt and uncle. They are always a joy to visit. Sadist we finally found a dress on one of our shopping adventures. I was glad to get home to my fish babies last night! Chance ran to the front of the tank just twisting and turning with delight like you are back...where is my dinner! Koda was happy to see me and Sofie just slowly crawled out of her cave and raised an eyebrow at me like I am out of crickets. Pretty funny. I guess hubby did ok this time. I did come home to one minnow that had passed. I'm sure it was the sickly one I have nursed for months. It still wouldn't eat with the group and continued to stay isolated so probably had something wrong with it from get go. I did a water change on that tank and fed everybody so I think we are back on routine. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad you found a dress! I agree, minnow was probably on last fin already. Always sad when kiddos have last competition, but it's for the best to concentrate more on school I guess. Probably should be picking colleges and getting ready to send out 20 applications. I'm not sure if sports and such are important for college applications any more. It's something to think about if she wants to continue school.


----------



## themamaj

Indigo's tank looks like a pine tree threw up on my substrate. Rrrrrr. Have been vacuuming non stop and still can't get it all. How can hortwort be beautiful one day and barren the next when it looks perfect in other tanks???? *The plant struggle is real! *


----------



## Sadist

I'm still trying to get all the needles out of mine. There's mulm built up under it, so it made the tank dirtier trying to vacuum up the needles. I'd left them there to grow yummies for the shrimp.


----------



## themamaj

Now that is an interesting thought. Sort of like pine straw for shrimp  

I knew it was going to be a crazy day at work when found out they had changed out our server. Somehow between the old server and the new, the system lost all the new information save and posted from the first of April. Thank goodness it is still early in the month but the first of the month is when all the fees come in and usually when I am the busiest. We keep very good paper trails so I was fortunate to be able to pull all of that and reenter all the data. Made for a long day but back on track. Computers drive me crazy. Our work is always wanting to update some program which I guess I appreciate but it always causes issues. Sometimes when it works don't fix it! lol

I guess it was just one of those days. I decided since been at desk all day and nice day I would take Raya to puppy class again. It is a great class in that you can just go when you want and don't have to call ahead. There is always different people and dogs so it is new and interesting. Raya learns to obey with distractions and she enjoys the activity. I have met some good friends as well. So it has been awhile since I went to class. I thought it started at 6p so hurried home and ate a bowl of cereal and ran to class. Oops I was an hour early! Ever have that feeling you are in the wrong place at the wrong time? The owner just laughed at me and was nice to let me walk Raya around on property until class started. After class, I went to pay and I had no pen to write check. Went back to car, no pen in car or purse, but being "grandma" I had magic markers. Lol shamefully had to write check with magic marker. Hey at least I chose the blue one instead of the red one. I'm sure the bank will get a kick out of it as well. 

Daughter brought hamster into fish room. She was holding him up next to each fish for him to see. Most all the fish freaked out and took off to back of tanks. Not Chance. He flares major. Hey fuzzy boy...I take you down! Funny day


----------



## Sadist

Haha, what a busy day for you! Hubby had same computer problem at work last week. Computer people updated system, and then none of the programs the hubby needed worked any more. Huge backlog of work and had to go in Sunday and early Monday. At least e-mail still worked, so he could do something during the days the programs were down.

I thought the needles would be good for the shrimp. They certainly like to hide in them. The ADF are also hiding in them, so when they decide to swim around, it makes a huge mess.


----------



## themamaj

We had a nice Easter with our family and enjoyed an egg hunt on Sat. I took grandson to see Easter bunny at mall. He really liked him but he would get embarrassed and shy. Pretty funny. Trying to reclaim the fish room today. Hobbes is so pretty to watch. He is really active and loves to glide through the tank with these beautiful twists and turns. When the light catches his fins the blue iridescence comes out. I don't know if I mentioned it but he was named after the tiger in cartoon Calvin and Hobbes. It is one of my hubby's favorites. My middle son was working on a painting of the cartoon for hubby's bday. My son is super talented in art. I can't wait for him to give it to him. 

I guess I better get back to work. I hope you all had a blessed Easter!


----------



## themamaj

*Chance* is the funniest fish. I am doing some deep cleans this week. I noticed the back compartment of his Fluval had a bunch of algae build up. Anytime something is out of sorts, he gets grumpy. He kept looking at me as working in the room like anytime now Mama I am needing some work over here! Finally he gets his turn. He has learned to get in his cup for water changes since his wild ride through the vacuum tube. I put him on the desk so he could visit with Sherbet awhile. He enjoys being out and about. Remember he keeps the room under control or he thinks he does lol! He flared a bit and then turned around and looked me dead in the eye to make sure I had noticed what a mess his back compartment was. These hot sunny days this past week has been rough on window tanks. Perfect algae conditions. I was taking tubes apart and trying to get my big hand in that tiny back compartment to scrub. I love Fluval tanks but please make them big enough to maintenance!!! I think Chance was laughing at me because I am not a happy camper when hand stuck in the tank. He was satisfied with my efforts so turned around to visit his friend some more. I finally got so fed up, I took the whole tank apart and scrubbed. It is like holding your breath and doing contorsion movements to get the filter and tubing back in place. Inevitably, the tube will pop loose from the top part when trying to push the bottom part down. You pretty much have to use a net or something to get it in place while holding the top part together. His heater was working but not like I wanted so I changed that out too. I shifted around a few plants and propped his wood in better position for his hiding spot. He seemed pleased when I put him back in the tank. He investigates my work thoroughly and then pops his head out from under his wood to show his approval. So cute. I love that boy! Glad you keep me in line Chance


----------



## Sadist

Chance is the best fish ever! What a character. I've seen several algae scrubbers at pet stores that have long handles on them. Would any of them fit in the fluval back compartments? It seems worth the $1 or whatever to get something to fit down in there.


----------



## themamaj

Good idea. I used a bottle brush but that would better.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love Chance. Whattalilcharacter.


----------



## themamaj

Look who's playing in the Easter eggs. I think Kringle is cuter than a jelly bean!


----------



## themamaj

Ever have those goals of getting tons of things done? Yep didn't happen. I spent the day running some fish errands to get supplies and some more plants and substrate. I was fed up with Harbor and Blue's aquascape. Harbor's tank has been my water sprite harvesting ground. That is great but I needed to do a major trim and tackle the ball of tangled floating plants. I ended up pulling out about a softball size pile of clippings and debris. Blue's tank needed love in a bad way. The sword plant had taken over tank and he needed some new substrate. I decided to move the big sword to Harbor's 10 gallon to give it some balance. I pulled all the grass plants from Harbor and put with Blue. Blue got a new rotala that has more of the pink leaves for some color and I pulled out my roman ruins I haven't used in awhile for something different. Blue is already perching on the ruins. He was so cute with tail flopped over the side. I ran to get camera and of course he swam away. Turkey! I tried to balance out the water sprite with the large sword in Harbor's tank. With that separated and the grass out, the catfish can actually move without being stuck in the jungle. Harbor has pouted since I took out a clump of floating plants but it is so much neater. I also pulled out a ton of baby mts. Those things propagate like mad in there. So I haven't gotten nearly the things done I had hoped but happy those two in much better shape. My dad may be staying with me some next week when mom has surgery so I wanted him to have some pretty tanks to look at in his guest room


----------



## themamaj

Now is this not a rotten grin?


----------



## themamaj

Some new pictures of Indigo. His colors are so pretty in high light.


----------



## themamaj

I lost my little galaxy koi, Kanoa overnight. Very puzzled as he has been fine and active. He ate well last night and had his water changed earlier in the week. Actually had planned to do a plant rescape for him today with some of my new plants. Will miss seeing him zip around in tank.


----------



## dennythebetta

I'm so sorry about Kanoa. Your aquascapes look great!! :-D


----------



## themamaj

dennythebetta said:


> I'm so sorry about Kanoa. Your aquascapes look great!! :-D


Thank you!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love that little Sophie. Her fat tail, wow, she is doing good. What a lucky little gecko she is to be in your care. 

I am so sorry to hear about Kanoa. Reminds me of Solomon and how shocked I was when he suddenly died. I wish it didn't happen, but I am SURE it was nothing you did. Dear little guy, he will live on in your heart and through your pictures and notes here.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> I love that little Sophie. Her fat tail, wow, she is doing good. What a lucky little gecko she is to be in your care.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about Kanoa. Reminds me of Solomon and how shocked I was when he suddenly died. I wish it didn't happen, but I am SURE it was nothing you did. Dear little guy, he will live on in your heart and through your pictures and notes here.


Thanks BettaSplendid. Always good to hear from you! Yes that Sofie is a mess. She just went through a shed and colors are so vivid right after. Funny I brought her in fish room other night and held her up for Chance to see. She was in her tuperware moist hide box. She saw Chance and started crawling towards him sticking out her tongue which is how she smells environment. Chance saw that and he took off and stuck his head in a plant. I was dying laughing. Chance was not the least bit amused. I had to coax him out later with extra treats. Poor guy. I think he thought he was on Sofie's dinner menu lol.


----------



## themamaj

Been working in the fish room today and trying to get all the tanks in great shape to free me up next week. My mom is having some heart surgery Monday. I appreciate prayers for her then and as she recovers. The CO2 in *Lionel's* tank has really boosted the plant growth. The monster sword keeps growing! I hope the anarchias will respond and do better. I have such an issue with that melting if not in the perfect environment. The neons are thriving and I could have sworn one was eggy one day. There is one pair that sure has breeding behavior. They are suppose to be really hard to breed so maybe she just ate too much but keep thinking I saw her drop some eggs. Who knows but if she did they will be eaten by my hungry mystery snail. Maybe I should call him Arnold. He is the terminator of plants lol. Loves to uproot them. 

*Aleksandr*'s tank has pretty good plant growth but I am wondering if I should change out my lighting bulb. I have had that one in about a year or so and heard they diminish over time their light quality. I didn't see my cherry shrimp today when vacuuming. Usually he will make an appearance when move the moss. I hope he is just in hiding. Aleks will be in big trouble if he picks on anymore shrimp! His cardinal tetras are so big now. I think I have had them a year or so. Can't remember but they have done really well too. 

I enjoy just sitting here watching everyone. I put some new plants in for *Audubon*. He looks like a shadow floating through the water with his rich black color. I wish he was not so squeamish about pictures. He has really neat wild spots on fins and a very pretty turquoise highlights. *Kevin *is attacking his plants and *Sherbet* is investigating the substrate for food left overs. * Sara* and *Milly Grace* are just laid back leisurely swimming. *Popsicle* is starving as usual. Boy that girl can eat!! You about have to jump back when put food in the tank because she attacks it with such gusto. Pretty funny. *Harbor* made me a ginormous bubble nest today. I think he decided he liked his tank rescape after all. Anyway, won't bore you will details on all of them but I do enjoy each little personality so much. 

I did bring home a new fish Wed. His name is *Derek*. One of my friends that teaches at our school had a baby Wed that she named Odette. It is an unusual name but you may have heard it from the ballet Swan Lake. Odette is the female lead. Anyway there is an animated movie based on the ballet called the Swan Princess. I haven't seen it but it looks really cute. That was my friend's favorite movie as a child. The princess in the movie is Odette and the prince is named Derek. Derek reminded me of a swan with his colors plus was thinking of my friend in labor that whole day. Seemed perfect to name the fish for the prince in the movie her daughter was named after. I told her aunt it was pretty special to have a fish named for you! I have had him in a temp tank until yesterday. I pulled out Judah's old tank and rescaped it for him. Derek seems to be doing really well. I saw him about a week before Easter and had thought on him ever since. I was glad he was still there when I went back. Pretty amazing to see how pale he got in an extra week in the store. Fortunately he perked right up for me. He is very social and will flare at your finger. I'll try to get some pictures up of him.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Kanoa. It is hard to have it be so sudden. 

Laughing at poor Chance. I would have been scared if I was him though.


----------



## themamaj

Here is Derek the first time I saw him and then at home.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Goooorgeous! My kids like that movie. They used to play it in the car a lot, so I HEARD it often but never watched it. Haha

Chance, mommy would never let Sophie hurt you. You're the apple of her eye. *kiss*


----------



## themamaj

What a week it has been! My mom had heart surgery last Monday. She was in the cardiac icu for a couple of days and then in a room for a couple of days. My dad was staying with me and I was taking him back and forth to hospital. We brought her home on Friday. I got them fed and went to get Mom's medicine and a few groceries. When I got back, my dad was having another vegas nerve episode. He was unresponsive so had to call 911 for him. My mom saw it and started grabbing her chest. I was trying to get her to sit down while calling hubby and her sister to come over and sit with her. Hubby was picking up grandson so we had to switch gears on that and have other grandparents keep him. I went with Dad to hospital. This episode was particularly bad because he blood pressure dropped to 40/30. The ended up keeping him in the hospital until yesterday. I have both of them at home now and I finally got to come home myself. I think they are both doing well now, but I am completely exhausted today. 

Poor fishy! They have been fed but that is all. Today will start back on some maintenance. A bit worried about Strasse as he has been top sitting and looks pale. Maybe he will perk up after water change. I lost another minnow this week so down to 2. I am just fed up with it so may move those two minnows and shift gears to a shrimp tank. My pygmies do well in there but every fish I have tried has not done well which is very puzzling to me. Everyone else is doing well. Chance came running to great me when came home. Nice to see fish faces today and thankful both parents doing well.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh dear. What a week.  Strasse is your dad's little buddy too. I hope everyone feels better soon. Hugs for you from me. And some slobbery kisses from Pokey.


----------



## Tealight03

Sorry you had a rough week but glad your parents are doing better. Hope Strasse feels better. 

Chance must have been so happy to see you!


----------



## Sadist

I hope all the emergencies are finished! You need a break after that. I'm rooting that everyone recovers well, including Strasse.


----------



## Saffy

I am ever so sorry to hear that you have had a rough week, I am sending loads od positivity your way in hopes that things start looking up soon! Remember to look after yourself and have a rest, too.


----------



## themamaj

Doing rounds with doctors. Had grandson there today for bronchitis. He didn't feel the greatest but we still had a fun day together. I had missed not having him this past weekend. Hopefully he will be feeling better after get a few doses of meds in him. 

Seems like one thing after another though. Was talking to daughter in fish room. Looked over and hadn't seen Manning in front like usual. He had passed away  It is like I was surprised but not surprised. He has not been  himself last week or so and had seemed thin and not as vibrant even though eating fine. He was one of my older Walmart fish. SIP buddy. Strasse is going down. I think it is a matter of time for him. Has been doing the vertical hang and you can just tell in their eyes. His illness is unsettling to me. I guess with my dad being sick too, just a little too parallel. Mom and Dad seem to be getting along ok though. They did more bloodwork on Mom today so I hope that comes back good. Home health has started with her to help her get stamina back. Lol I feel like I need some stamina too. I think I shouldn't be this exhausted but I guess 8 days in various hospitals and lack of sleep catching up to me. I need to do some tanks before bed but all I want to do is go to bed. Have grandson tomorrow after work for evening. I hope I don't have much going on this weekend so I can catch up. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## themamaj

Strasse passed away over night. Poor little guy. Glad he didn't linger and went peacefully. I looked back at my records and had him 14 months. Guessing he may have been 9 months when got him so a pretty good life for him. I sure enjoyed him and his beautiful fins. He enjoyed being in a community tank for most of his days and a retirement home when he got older. Will miss him. 

It has been nice to rest this am. Getting ready to regroup and work in fish room rest of the day. I am going to move Patches up to upper shelf. He will enjoy having some new friends to see. Will try to get some pictures up later. I brought home a new boy, Edward, about 2 weeks ago. He is a lovely mustard gas with the navy body and yellow fins. He has a very gentle nature but boy he can flare for the mirror. Hope you all have a good day and Happy Cinco De Mayo...my favorite food day


----------



## Sadist

Happy Cinco de Mayo! So sorry about Strasse.


----------



## themamaj

Edward


----------



## themamaj

Aleksandr got a good tank trim.


----------



## halleyana

Love the fish and tanks, as usual! Sorry for your losses and your rough week.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry for your loss. I hope things ease up this week. 

Edward is gorgeous! Your tanks always look so serene.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie...:roll: only at my house!


----------



## themamaj

Oh Sofie...when you go to bite your food and you miss. I couldn't quit laughing when the cricket jumped on her head and she couldn't figure out where it went. What a silly girl! 

We finally had a brief reprieve from the tons and tons of rain. The sun came out for a short time. Boy your sure appreciate it when you haven't seen sun in a long time. Have just enjoyed sitting in the fish room tonight watching everyone. It is really nice not having somewhere to go tonight! The sun is so pretty bouncing off the tanks. The fish seem to dance a bit more  

I was looking online the other night and found that a new local fish store has opened! Boy nothing more exciting!!! New waters to explore. They specialize in reef tanks but also carry freshwater fish and had a betta alive display on their website. I had a luncheon to go to near there this afternoon. I drove past on the way home but they are closed until the 9th. I think the owner is out of town. I definitely will check it out when open. Will have to post some pictures. 

I stopped by Pet Smart too on way home to get Sofie more crickets. I had my little bag of them at the register and this lady behind me was cracked me up. She got her face almost down on the bag and said "WHAT is that?!" uhh...crickets?!?? "what kind of animal are your feeding?" ...a leopard gecko. Granted I live in East TN but seriously please tell me how someone does not know what a cricket is. Lolol.


----------



## Sadist

They do look different than any cricket I've found in the yard throughout my childhood 

Your fish are so gorgeous! I had the most wonderful dream that the hubby let me get a 30 gallon tank during the $1/gallon sale, and I was making plans for it. Also, one of the guppies turned into a blue veil tail betta, and I had to get him out because Blackiechat didn't like that. Hehe, silly dreams.


----------



## themamaj

Haha your dreams are the best! Speaking of bigger tanks, I walked in Karm the other day, one of our local thrift stores, and they had a 50 gallon tank in there for sale. It is rare to see anything but fish bowls so had to check it out. What was funny was I was thinking hmm that is a nice size tank not knowing the size. Lol how our perspective changes in the hobby. Your mind automatically starts aquascaping and thinking of stocking options. Unfortunately they had it listed for $55. I thought no way I could get a new one on the $1/gallon sale for that. Now if it had been $10, it would have come home. haha. Do you think hubby would notice a 55 gallon?


----------



## BettaStarter24

lol I hear you on the perspective thing. I got one of my 10g from my uncle and at first sight I could have sworn it was a 5.5 gallon. Got it home with the rest of my tanks and set it next to my 5.5 gallon...nope! It's a 10. That was a surprise for sure. 

Doooo iiiiitttttt!


----------



## Sadist

Hmm, that 55 could be an upgrade for your Koda.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Hmm, that 55 could be an upgrade for your Koda.


And friends! Haha. Been watching videos on crested geckos and bearded dragons. They are both intriguing to me. My son went to Repticon in Chatt. Would love to go to a show but probably good I didn't as would probably come home with new friend  Instead will enjoy watching videos. Fun learning.


----------



## Sadist

Daughter and I have been looking at bearded dragons for a couple years. It's probably good that you just watch videos and not show up in person, hehe.>


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> Daughter and I have been looking at bearded dragons for a couple years. It's probably good that you just watch videos and not show up in person, hehe.>


What's bad is I was sitting her emailing someone about a local one that they are rehoming with tank. He is very social and loves to be held. Grandson would love it!! Not sure what hubby would think. Have been doing lots of research. Crazy I know to even contemplate it.


----------



## themamaj

Found this picture today of baby Popsicle. Aww she was so little when I got her. What a pretty girl she has become!


----------



## Sadist

She's so fierce! I love her little lady beard. Those wild spots are gorgeous, too.


----------



## themamaj

She can give you that Mrs Fish take down look  She is a funny girl.


----------



## themamaj

A few pictures tonight. Happy Sofie in clean tank. She was a pistol in her bath tonight throwing a lizard tantrum and climbing out. Once she realized I win she was sweet and actual enjoyed me petting her head. Some days she likes being held and other days no way. Typical girl I guess..moody hehe. 

I added some driftwood back to Harbor's tank. I think the catfish were needing some more hiding space. I think it is a nice contrast with the wood. Oh speaking of wood, I found a local business here that has some great driftwood pieces for great prices. I have been really impressed with them and they do ship if you see something your interested in. Check out the site. Aesthete-Aesthetics

Last but not least, funny Nimbus. Excuse me Mama trying to sleep here.


----------



## themamaj

One last note. I decided on name for white boy. Meet *Flurry*. Had some great suggestions but a snow name I havent used! There is just something special about white fish. Right halleyana  (Loved name Finley too. Keeping in mind for future)


----------



## Sadist

He's so pretty!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. His tail was in rough shape when I got him but it seems to be healing. I think he will be even prettier when the tail grows out some more. He sure loves Marlie. I have had to card them some because he gets so excited to see her. Pretty funny. She seems to really like him as well and wiggles those little red fins to tease him. She missed Strasse who was her tank buddy so I'm glad she has a new friend to interact with. 

Edward has been puzzling to me the last few day as has gone to spitting his pellets. I wasn't sure if he just didn't like the particular brand so have alternated a couple of different types. He seems to do better on the smaller pellets but as big of a boy he is it shouldn't be an issue of size. He will aggressively go after the pellets but then spit them 3 or 4 times before seems to get one down. Have been concerned he wasn't getting enough food. May go back to frozen today and see if he does better. 

Have been thinking a lot about a bearded dragon. I have been emailing someone here locally and she has a 4 year old male for sale. He is very socialized and I have been really impressed with her knowledge and care. She is a college student and between work and school and other animals looking to find a good home for him. I think an adult would be a better fit for me than a baby but not sure if a baby would be better received by my family. I know I have a lot of commitments myself so I don't want to over extend myself but sure would love to bring this boy home. I have done tons of research and reading so I feel pretty confident in care. I guess I will see how hubby responds to idea though I'm sure he would rather me just watch the videos haha.


----------



## themamaj

Koda


----------



## Sadist

I've read it's better to get lizards a little older like that. Babies have different eating habits and more care, etc. You've probably read even more than I have.


----------



## themamaj

You are exactly right in that there are many advantages to adult lizards. They are much more hardy (which would be a good grandson factor) and their dietary needs are much more manageable. With a baby lizard, they need to eat several times a day and their diet is mostly composed of insects. Adults diet is primarily greens with fruits and veggies and then insects 2 to 3xs a week. One advantage for me is that I normally keep crickets, meal, phoenix and wax worms, earthworms, etc for the animals I already have. Lighting is something I am still learning about but again another advantage to adult vs baby lizard. Mistakes in lighting can stunt growth or cause health problems in a baby where an adult would probably show a behavior difference so you would know something was not right but not be affected over all. There is also an advantage of already knowing the lizard's temperament. One really cool thing I learned about last night was something called brumation. Dragons can go through a period of light hibernation where they sleep a good part of the day but still will come out to feed. Not all do it and it can vary depending on your lizard. I think once I got a habitat set up, I would be good to go and routine wouldn't be much different from Sofie. I have definitely done a lot of research but it has been fun.


----------



## themamaj

Koda was being such a social girl tonight. One she was hungry and begging for her worm but two she is just the cutest if you talk to her she will swim to the surface and actually bump the surface with her nose. Sometimes she will just hang there looking at me as she is listening intently at me telling her she is such a good girl. And then she bit me when she got mad that I redirected her toward her worm. haha. Axolotls don't really have noteable teeth so it is really more funny when they "bite". They bite at anything that moves but it feels like a little suction cup on you. Grandson and I were playing with his Toothless toy from movie How to Tame your Dragon. Reminds me of Koda. 

Sofie is such a goofball. Each night is almost a game like just guess what food I will actually eat tonight. Sure you have all these tasty choice but guess what I really want to eat and by the way if you are wrong I will pout. Silly silly girl.


----------



## Tealight03

I have a few that will only eat tiny NLS pellets. I can usually find them but break up bigger ones with my finger nail. Hope there's nothing else wrong with him. 

Flurry is a hansome guy!


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I have a few that will only eat tiny NLS pellets. I can usually find them but break up bigger ones with my finger nail. Hope there's nothing else wrong with him.
> 
> Flurry is a hansome guy!


Thanks Tealight. Flurry is doing really well. I am curious of how old he really is because he still has a juvenile body. Edward is doing fine too. Thank you your concern for him. I think the bottom line is he thinks he is royalty and prefers a nice tasty meal of brine shrimp basted in garlic over dry pellets lol. He ate like a champ with frozen food. These guys are so funny with their little quirks. I was going around the room feeding last night talking to each one. I'm sure my family thinks I am nuts haha. " Flurry your tail is looking so pretty today. Remember Mama is not happy with tail nippers...no nipping. Pretty tails make pretty boys....Chance look at you being so patient waiting for your dinner. Ok maybe not as you gulp it in one bite. Would you like seconds? Ok here is a little extra...shh don't tell Buttercup. Zeb are you flaring at Patches again? Remember we are nice to our friends... sorry King Edward mama didn't have time to thaw shrimp. Pellets tonight. See Peppermint is a good girl and always happy to eat hers. Wow Popsicle slow down you are eating faster than I can put it in the tank!" Yep life of mamaj


----------



## Tealight03

Lol. They do all have their quirks.


----------



## themamaj

Had a great day Sat hiking in Norris. Grandson did more hhiking in the creek than trail lol. We did see one small brown salamander and a tiny crawdad. Next time we will take some nets so maybe we can catch and observe better. Saw a couple of beautiful fish habitats. Pictures never do justice to beauty of nature. Also saw an unexpected furry animal grazing on side road. Fortunately in car at that point!


----------



## themamaj

Loved this tshirt daughter got me for Mother's Day. Apparently it is really a brand of shirts. Too cute.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie was going through shed this am. It is really fascinating to watch. Sometimes she has trouble getting all the skin off toes so will soak her in warm bath to help. Skin comes right off then. Her colors are so beautiful right after. I do really enjoy my lizards! Speaking of here are some bonus pictures of my bearded dragon, Chomper. He will be coming home the end of May. Super excited to meet him.


----------



## Tealight03

Beautiful pictures! I could use a good mountain hike.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> Beautiful pictures! I could use a good mountain hike.


Thanks Tealight. We need to be more intentional about hiking. We don't live that far away and it always makes for such a fun day.


----------



## themamaj

Spent an hour scrubbing Koda's tank tonight. Oh the joys of hard water. I am amazed how hard it is to get those build ups off the tank walls. The algae razor blade tool I have seems to work pretty well if you put muscle into it. Trying to get all my tanks deep cleaned before leave this weekend. Beach is calling my name and probably a good time as I think I am worn out and burned out. We close our preschool down Friday and then I will have a few weeks off before go back. Have been so frustrated at myself this week because it is taking all my mental and physical energy to get things done. Normally I am right on top of things but somehow having way too many things to do makes me unproductive. I am having to work more hours this week so by the time I come home I am spent and hard to get started again. Maybe a good night sleep will help.


----------



## Tealight03

Does leaving the fish give you anxiety? I have found getting ready to leave is terrible and I worry about them while I'm away. Not sure what I would do if I had more dependent pets lol. Hope you have a great vacation! The beach sounds amazing!


----------



## Sadist

You do need a vacation! It's normal to feel overwhelmed when there's too much stuff to do. I know it seems strange, but if you could set aside 5-10 minutes to relax, that might help (even though you don't know where to find that time, it's important!). Watch your fish or meditate or sit on the porch with some iced tea or whatever works.


----------



## themamaj

I don't have anxiety about leaving the fish specifically because I have a great friend who pet sits for me. I DO have anxiety over the big picture of things to accomplish before hand. Since my friend comes over to feed I also feel like house needs to be cleaned. Normally I have a week of down time after end of year prior to but we are going a week earlier this year to get the rates at half the price. The way the calendar ended with school dates it left me working up till last day before leave so haven't had any days off without other commitments to work on things. I think that is what is getting to me and SIL surprised us in town Monday so lost that night to accomplish anything. Late that night as getting ready for bed, Dad had another fainting episode and ended up in ER. My aunt and uncle helped but still stressful. Work is a zoo right now so just lots at once. I had planned to go eat with grandson today for lunch. Surprised that it was field day as thought yesterday. I got to see one of his events and I think he was thrilled I came. When got home went out on deck and sat in sun to eat snack and read my book a few minutes. That was so nice. I didn't want to come in! Anyway, getting ready to start back. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## themamaj

One of my teachers made this beach towel for me!


----------



## themamaj

Funny picture for you. Was cleaning my 6 gallon yesterday and put the driftwood and moss on top tank for a minute so I could vacuum around it. The fluval opening is so small it is hard to leverage around sometimes. The nerite snail was on the wood but put a lot of wet moss on him so wasn't worried as just few minutes out. Finished vacuuming and put the moss back, lifted up wood and no snail. Looked all through moss and no snail so start looking all over top of tank. Glanced over and saw this little guy just cruising down the front edge of the tank. "I'm free...headed to bigger waters" haha

I had to run back to the store yesterday as well for some more dechlorinator. Since my minnow tank only has 1 minnow left and 2 pygmies I decided probably safe to go ahead and get a few shrimp to try to start a shrimp colony. I got 4 cherry shrimp to start with. One is really bold and is all over tank. Have seen another one grazing and possibly the 3rd. #4 is laying low. The advantage to the fluval tank is that the glass on the top allows you to get a clearer view to base of tank. Have been able to spot catfish easier that way. I think the shrimp are going to do well in there. Tank is well cycled and has heavy plants. Algae grows easily on tank walls since gets window sun plus added more java moss from another tank to provide a lot of coverage and hides. One shrimp had already molted over night. I bought some Ocean Nutrition shrimp pellets to supplement with but I think their will be plenty of plant based food sources and extra food from few fish in there. Was concerned about minnow. He is a bully but he has done fine. He chased one briefly but when realized it was as big as he was he relented. I purposefully chose bigger shrimp for that reason. I hope I can get them to breed.


----------



## themamaj

We had a very nice week at the beach. I will try to upload some pictures if can get internet to be cooperative. We saw a lot of wildlife and I always enjoy the beautiful plants and trees down there. We came home last night and had a massive storm here. It knocked out power until about 3am. It came back on briefly but then out again till about 9:15am. Power surges fried one of my filters. Glad it happened while I was here though so could change it out this am. Funny fish were starving last night when came home. I had thawed some brine shrimp for them. Had to feed by candlelight! Most enjoyed special treats and the ambience but a few went to sleep in dark and didn't want to get up...Chance not that I am naming anyone  Pretty funny though. All the animals did well except the minnow/shrimp tank during trip. Unfortunately lost one of my pygmies and it was not in a obviously place so not sure how long gone. Bad thing nitrites had soared with dead fish so lost all 4 of my shrimp  I have no idea what to do with that tank! Have one minnow and 1 pygmy left in a 6 gallon tank. I wonder if should try shrimp again or maybe find another small schooling nano fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sadist

So hard to choose!


----------



## themamaj

I knew it was going to be a good week when got to the condo and they had fish plates  A few scenic pictures to start off with. I don't think I would ever tire of the beauty the beach holds. Love the beautiful vivid color flowers.


----------



## themamaj

Betta Splendid if you are still out there reading this day sure reminded me of you! Fun at the stables and petting zoo. Love those alpacas!! Oh but dont let those cute faces fool you...full of sneezes they are. Nothing like reprocessed alpaca food dripping down your cheeks lol. So what do you do? Take a selfie of course!! Picture doesnt do it justice. I just busted out laughing.


----------



## themamaj

I have several great stories to tell. Will try to get some more pictures up tomorrow. My data usage is max outed so having to use only snail speed internet. Tomorrow is gotcha day for Chomper. I will be going to get him around 11a and hope to have him home and set up later that afternoon. Excited and a bit nervous as hope he travels well and feels comfortable with me. I went to store and fridge is stocked with all kinds of greens, veggies and fruit for his salads and worm supply on hand. Anxious to see him. Pictures to follow


----------



## themamaj

Chomper is home! We got home with him this afternoon. Hubby was really sweet and went with me. Still in shock he has been so ok with all this. I really like the girl I got him from. She was very helpful and gave me the run down on his normal routine. Chomper did great on 2 hr ride home. He sat in my lap the whole time or perched on my chest. I was impressed how alert his was looking around taking it all in. I had a towel around him too to try to make him feel more secure and stay warm. Unfortunately the tank lid did not fair so well with travel. My friend had given me a huge piece of driftwood with it. With all the bumps and turns the wood ripped a big hole in the screen. I called around a bunch of places looking for replacement and no stores around here carry a sliding lid top. The sit on top one would have left a big gap. Petco happen to be having 50% off their zilla tanks today so I could get a brand new one for good price. I sent daughter to go get me one. I cleaned up used tank good and sterilized it and all the accessories. I decided it would be nice to have it as a back up and to put him in when doing a big tank clean. So yes Sadist I will have a 40 gallon breeder empty. Lol no fish keep me accountable right? haha The hide she gave me was great and am using that and feed bowls and one of lights. I upgraded uva/uvb to a strip light and went with tile and reptile carpet I had for substrate. I like the driftwood piece but it is so big it doesn't give him a lot of room to walk around. I probably will use it some and then also get a smaller piece of grapewood to change out with. Grapewood is smooth and so much easier to clean but love the lines of other piece. Chomper got his first bath at home, a new fancy salad and scoff down 24 crickets in a single bound. He is now perched on his rock like he is king of the world. I have him on my desk in fish room. Tank fit perfect and only had to bump Kevin so much easier move. He is enjoying the fish room with so much to see and lots of activity from me. He seems happy. I hope he enjoys his new home. I can tell he has already grabbed my heart  Now did someone say crickets??


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my he looks so serious lol. What a cutie. 

Love the vacation pics! I saw 'pacas on my commute a couple weeks ago and thought of BettaSplendid. Your pics make me want to go visit the ones I saw lol.


----------



## themamaj

Fisherman next to us caught a baby sand shark! He brought it over to see grandson. He showed him how to hold it and throw it back. Such a cool thing grandson will always remember. How many people get to hold a shark!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that is so neat!


----------



## themamaj

Am enjoying Chomper so much in the fish room. He just turns his head side to side like he watches every move. No doubt I am entertainment lol. Nice having a interactive buddy along with Chance that is. Still doing some tweaks in Chomper's tank. Got digital thermometer hooked up and using a temp gun to check basking spot throughout day and make sure his temps are warm enough. So far ok, but might put another piece of tile under his cave to boost it a tad higher. It is a balance as if they get too hot they do something called gaping which is almost like a dog panting. You don't want them to do that in that it means they are getting overheated. He is eating crickets fantastic and did well on his squash today. Not eating salad like I would think but it will take us awhile to get to know each other and me learn his normal behavior. I got him out to hold a brief time so daughter could see. She touched him but that was all. Hubby won't even do that yet. Pretty funny. I was holding him in my lap before put back in tank. For warning anytime a dragon lifts his tail you better watch out! Nothing like poop oozing down your legs!!! Needless to say I went for a shower after that. Guess I am officially designated new mom. Reminds me of my daughter. She soaked me the first time I held her. 

Trying to get moving on tanks. Poor fish are in need of a lot of tank tlc from being gone.


----------



## themamaj

Made some good progress on tanks tonight. Going to feed and saw a neon tetra floating. That was completely out of the blue. Have another that is swimming weird. Sure hope it is not the neon tetra disease. Strange in lost a cardinal prior to trip. Of course he could have been old age. I have had those forever. The one that is swimming weird is staying more head down when swims. Others are chasing it so wonder if it is ill. Anyone had tetra issues before?

I think Chance is jealous of my attention being diverted. I sat in chair for a bit with Chomper tonight. No poop this time! Chance turned his back to me and sat with nose to back of tank. Bless his heart. I may have to do some special treat for him tomorrow. Like a new baby in house the siblings aren't always thrilled. At the same time I am trying to build trust with Chomper. His very first owner was not a good one and he didn't have proper care until my friend got him. She has taken good care of him but had to move recently and then I got him so a lot of transitions in his life. He seems more calm this evening. Bugs definitely get him excited so know I can use those for treat after holding him or a bath. I got him to take some from my hand so that is great step for him. It is interesting to think of each animal I have and each of their specific needs. All different but all special. 

Back to a couple more tanks and then bed. I'll try to get some more beach pix up later tomorrow. We did an alligator boat ride which was very cool seeing lots of birds, turtles and of course alligators. I got some great pictures of a blue heron up close and lovely flowers in the wildflower garden. That is always a treat to see on the other side of the forest preserve. I think that is one reason I like Hilton Head so much is not only is the beach great but their is an abundance of wildlife to experience. Oh and great crab hunting. I got pretty good at catching blue crab. I got tickled one of fishermen saw me and said "oh you are really good with a net". I laughed and thought to myself yes if you only knew how many fish I have "caught" over the years. Have a good night


----------



## Sadist

Such special memories, too! Funny, hubby scared to touch lizard. Do you have to take spiders outside, too?


----------



## themamaj

Haha probably. Pretty funny big tall man scared of lizards. He finally touched Sofie after several months having her. She looks so tiny now to me in comparison. Chomper is a big boy! 

Here is another cool shark picture. Another fisherman caught this 2 ft guy on our last day.


----------



## themamaj

This was fun. Took a quiz on bearded site. Earned my badge


----------



## themamaj

Sorry have been slow to upload pictures. Data maxed out on phone and home internet is slower than my mystery snail. Fish are all doing fine. *Chance* is scouring the tank for leftovers. He got a treat of bloodworms and mysis shrimp as did all his buddies. The neons and *Lionel *seem to be doing fine now. Did a good cleaning and water change after lost the one and others perked up which is good. *Marlie* and *Flurry* have been flaring at each other all day. I think they are good match for each other.* Chomper* also likes to watch Marlie. I hope that is for entertainment and not that she is red like a strawberry lol. *Millie Grace* has developed some tumors. I have been watching them but they are following a similar pattern as some of my others that have had tumors. She still does well to get around though. I need to look at my dates but I think her 2 year is in June. I can tell some of my other older fish are slowing down a lot. *Peppermint* is definitely an old girl but she still wiggles to see me. *Nimbus* is also not nearly as active but he still enjoys *Audubon*. He is perching and laying around more though. *Derek* is really a lovely fish with his white and red butterfly fins. He seems happy doing his own thing.* Indigo* is zooming across tank as type. * Blue* and* Harbor* are next on my water change list. Those tanks get so much more sun even though blinds that seems like algae is a constant battle. I also need to do a plant trim for Harbor. The water sprite is out of control. Funny it doesn't take long and tanks need lots of extra tlc. *Edward, Patrick, Buttercup, Sara, Alek, Popsicle, Zeb, Patches, Kevin, Storm, **Hobbes, Sofie, and Koda* good too. I think I named everyone  Tomorrow is mother and father in laws 60th anniversary. Pretty impressive. We are having a dinner for them. Then I hope the rest of the weekend is down time. Something every day this week plus playing tank catch up. Now need another vacation haha. Will settle for a quiet weekend! Hope you all are doing well. Chomper is asleep on his rock. I think that is a cue I need to go to bed too. Thanks for reading!


----------



## themamaj

A fun bath video of Chomper narrated by grandson 😊🐊


----------



## Sadist

Daughter got to see some of the video and liked it. She wants one, too, but I'm going to wait a few years so she can do more of the care.


----------



## themamaj

Glad she got to see video. They are great but much more care than expected. Trying to get a routine going. Feel very disjointed. I am starting to understand his normal behaviors but still things working on like dont have basking spot temp consistent yet. He is gaping some so changed to lower watt bulb. Also dpimg some glass surfing which they can do when stressed. Added side backgrounds and he has settled more. Think too many fish lights overwhelming him. Lors still to learn and all concerns of new pet trying to get things just right so it will be environment he enjoys and thrives in is goal.


----------



## themamaj

Sadist if daughter interested in a lizard *by far the easiest* of all my animals is Sofie. I give her a few crickets or worms dusted with calcium/d3 each day. Clean water. Mist the cage for humidity and change her paper towel. She is paper towel trained for poop so change paper towel and that is it! Clean the enclosure about 1x every 2 weeks because she doesn't get it dirty. Mainly mess is from calcium powder. They are fine to be held. Can do baths as well. Just a thought if looking for easier low maintenance pet. Love my leo!

I think Chomper wont be so stressful when I get can the kinks worked out. His lighting has been hard to get just right temp and distance from his basking spot. Learning what foods he will eat and how much. Adult requirements are a little different from baby or juvenile. Greatest struggle right now is with very loose stools. Awful and stink major. Not uncommon with one that has under gone big changes and stress. I am hoping it will resolve soon or will need to take him to be vet checked. I called the exotic vet here in town and it is expensive! The bad thing with the loose stools is when happens have to take whole tank apart and disinfect. Been spending several hours a day doing things for him right now so fish have been feeling neglected. They are getting done what needs to be done but has been a challenge for me because have been under the weather this week as well. Once I get in regular routine and he settles in more I think we will be fine. I guess you have similar issues when start with new betta too. Is your temp right, are they eating, substrate, lighting, environment stimulating but not stressful. Haha I remember all that new betta mama jitters. Now I can regulate those things without thinking it is so routine.


----------



## themamaj

Vacuuming Aleksandr's tank and Mr Nosey stuck his head where didn't belong again and decided to try Chance's water slide. I don't know that I was shocked at that as he has already been extracted from cholla wood and had a shrimp extraction while choking. He was swimming around in bucket so scooped him out and put back in tank. He swam off to sulk which is what he normally does. This time, however, he is really looking bad gasping and floating. I can't imagine I could have hurt him that bad unless he went through the tube at a weird angle. Added stress coat and watching him. Unbelievable.


----------



## themamaj

Looking at my date book and had several celebrate 1 yrs in last month or so not sure if mentioned. Sara 1 year in April. Harbor and Patches celebrated 1 yr in May. Up and coming this month Milly Grace 2 years on 6-30 and Koda 1 year 6-17. Super special birthdays coming in July  Proud of each of their milestones. A funny fact too in that I have not brought home a new fish in over 4 weeks. That may be a record (ok well a dragon but not a fish. haha).

Alek is still labored but maybe perking up a bit. Seems like he is slow to recover from stress. Hopefully he will improve throughout evening. Silly fish.


A few more tanks and hallelujah done for the week...as starting new week lol. Finishing Sara and Milly then off to Blue and Harbor. Oh dread Harbor's. It will be like a sci fi movie. Attack of the green eyed algae monster. :blueshake:


----------



## themamaj

Aleksandr just passed  So sorry little buddy. SIP

I moved Derek over to the community tank. He had a complete meltdown initially and thought I would have to go to plan b. Sometimes one does great in a community tank and sometimes they can't handle it. Always puzzling to me at how certain personalities respond in ways I don't expect. He seems fine now and exploring and chasing tetras so that is a good sign he will be happy. Ugg now have to take down his tank though. Just thought I was almost done in the fish room. Oh well. Will use his plants for Blue that needs some fill ins and maybe get my storage shelf back. That will be helpful to store all my dragon supplies. Trying to find a positive. Feel really bad about Alek.


----------



## Sadist

I'm so sorry. It's hard to keep them out of those tubes.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Fisherman next to us caught a baby sand shark! He brought it over to see grandson. He showed him how to hold it and throw it back. Such a cool thing grandson will always remember. How many people get to hold a shark!



:surprise:


That is soooo cool! Kinda scary, even if it is small! Eeeeep! Do you get in the water? I don't mind walking along the beach but knowing that there are things big enough to EAT ME in the ocean, nope, don't wanna get in. 

I loved the 'paca pictures! He spit on you! Ugh, the little rascal. Why did he do that? Not feeding him fast enough? 

Chomper is so cute. You will be eating so healthy now, always having fruit and salad on hand. :grin2:


----------



## themamaj

Yes we were swimming in same area every day. We were also surrounded by dolphins playing so felt pretty safe. Apparently sharks don't come around when dolphins are present. Now if I had seen any glipses of mama sharks...uh no we would run for the hills. haha. I love seeing all the sea life. I could sit and study it all day. Don't think I did any sitting with 6 year old though 

Those pacas are the cutest! We made sure and educated everyone around that they were pacas not llamas! Grandson not afraid to tell you the facts! I'm glad he enjoys animals so much too. I know I am a bit bias but he sure has a wealth of knowledge and experience for a little fellow his age. Wish I could be a fly on the wall in 1st grade to hear the stories about holding sharks and that dragons thermoregulate. How is all your family?


----------



## themamaj

This is the Greenwood Forest Preserve. Internet actually working so able to upload some pictures. It is one of our favorite places to visit in Hilton Head. You can walk over boardwalks and rice fields seeing all kinds of neat plants like cat tails and different flowers. There are lots of bog areas where turtles are common and in the duckweed picture if you look close there is a baby aligator. The plant in the last picture that has a long yellow looking bloom is called lizard tail.


----------



## themamaj

This blue heron at Lake Joe let me get really close to him. Such an amazing bird!


----------



## themamaj

The Wildflower Garden


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Aleksandr. Hope he passed quickly and didn't suffer. These boys (and girls) sure do get themselves in trouble don't they. Hopefully he is swimming peacefully under the Rainbow Bridge thinking about what he can get into!


----------



## themamaj

I'm sure he is and thank you Tealight. I will remember him as one mischievous boy and lucky to have had him survive all the other trouble he got into.


----------



## themamaj

This sign cracked me up, but then again we saw gaters!


----------



## BettaSplendid

My mom still recalls with disgust how my dad took me swimming in the Everglades when I was a baby! Horrible! Pretty sure that was a nail in the coffin of their marriage. 

I do love yellow flowers, those pictures are so pretty. 

Your grandson IS adorable. He will have tales of holding sharks and dragons! "dragons"! No one will believe him. He is your little knight. Speaking of... he would love going to a Renaissance Faire! Lots of fun. Would recommend going on the children's day for more age appappropriate entertainment. 

Colt is 6 months old now. Just got his first tooth yesterday! He still has the best personality I have ever seen in a baby; he is always smiley and snuggly and happy. I have some videos I need to share if I cam even unearth my journal, it must be buried somewhere around here...


----------



## themamaj

Another neon was floating vertical just barely alive. I got to counting and was missing another neon. I looked all over the tank and no fish. Moved filters, plants, heater...nope. Finally found it stuck under driftwood. Looked like someone took a bite out of it. That is 3 neons down now. Really wondering about the neon disease. When a fish is eaten on (sorry gross) after death it can spread disease. Unfortunately there is no cure so will watch remaining fish for signs of illness. Thankfully Lionel is healthy. Rather frustrating. Seems like any time I travel there are challenges. Storm and Blue are going to start Tetracycline for some fin rot and maybe Indigo. May just watch his as very mild. 

Have had loads of fun with Chomper today. I took him to the bonus room and let him run around. He is so funny and looks like a little bulldog walking. We played fetch with hornworms. I would throw one out and he would run get it which is a fun way for him to get some exercise. Although... the worms never returned lol! I sat him up on back of the couch to perch and look out window. He loved it and sat there the whole time I was folding towels. I am getting so much more comfortable with him and starting to relax understanding his routine. Such a funny boy and his personality is really coming out. No doubt he will bring many smiles to all that meet him.


----------



## themamaj

Sorry picture turned out sideways. Didnt catch it till past edit time. I have to resize all my pictures for this site for them to be upright. 

Speaking of pictures, I wanted to share some special pictures from my friend, Maddie. She is an upcoming 8th grader and her family adopted two of my fish in the past. Maddie loves spiders and always has enjoyed studying bugs in great detail. I know that is not your typical hobby but let me tell you I am so impressed with her and her knowledge about insects. She wants to be a scientist and I have no doubt she will be a great contribution to the science community. She is also a great artist and her pencil drawings are incredible. She has a tarantula named Rose. She got some really cool pictures of her the other day and I wanted to share them. I know not everyone is a spider fan but when you really look at the detail of an animal, even one that might be different from what you might raise, you really can get an appreciation of how unique each species is. I am super proud of Maddie! So meet Rose the tarantula.


----------



## Sadist

That's so neat!

Off topic, but there was a party food that really reminded me of you. Daughter went to a birthday party, and they had packaged waxworms (with various flavored, we tried chili flavored ones). It just reminded me of all your pets who eat those from the pet store. We brought some home and tried to trick the hubby into eating them. They didn't have enough flavoring added to really get me to eat the whole package. They were dried and tasted a bit like those blah rice cakes that was a health fad 25 years ago.


----------



## themamaj

Too funny! You are braver than me. haha Yes if you could see the variety of foods I feed every day. I laugh myself. Wax worms are a favorite for Sofie. They apparently like candy to a lizard. Maybe cotton candy...big and squishy  On the topic of food, I made myself a "dragon salad" for lunch. I mixed up collard and mustard greens and had blackberries and blueberries on the side. I cheated though and topped mine with a few pecans for crunch. A little more appetizing than roaches! It was really rather tasty. I figured I might as well take advantage of all the healthy food in the house.


----------



## Tealight03

Chomper is bigger than I thought. He looks happy.


----------



## themamaj

Sorry for lack of posts. Have had sons in and out visiting and keeping grandson this week. He went to daycare today for their ice skating party day. Funny ice skating in middle of summer. I was looking all over for pants that fit now and where did I put those mittens haha. I know he will have fun and it will give me some time to work in fish room. Chomper is sitting here glaring at me seeing if I will be motivated by jedi mind tricks to get him some more crickets. He is really a character. I got his leash in the mail and grandson had a ball having him outside. I think we are in a good care routine now and lighting issues resolved. I have his basking spot consistent now but funny with really warm outside temps here I have had to tweak it so it wouldn't get too hot. 

Blue finished up his meds and his fins are looking better. I changed out his lighting as well so hope to spark some more plant growth in is tank. Fish doing well over all. Nimbus is sitting a whole lot and I think his age is really showing but he will perk up a bit when I go over there. Thinking of redoing Chance's substrate. After so many vacuums it needs to be replenished and can't figure out what to change in way of plants but he needs some remodeling. I have some plants around the room that need trim so good option to give Chance. Might be a nice surprise for him for his special gotcha day coming up!! Exciting for him as 2 years will be a special milestone for him. Saw another person rehabing a rescue and it reminded me of Chance. Amazing to think of all he has overcome in his life. 

My stinking tetras, however, are dropping like flies. Lost another cardinal so down to 2 of those now and only 2 neons remain. Those community tanks are looking sad. Trying to decide what to do. I pondered moving remaining tetras together and just start over with a different type of community fish. Would love some galaxy rasboras. Guess will ponder till I can get some extra money together. We got hit with a huge air conditioning repair bill and then dog had a stomach issue and the vet cost were unreal. Hard when all the incidentals hit at the same time. Oh well such is life. Guess better get to work. Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## Sadist

You've had a busy time! We've been busy with swim stuff every day, too. I hope the emergencies stop happening! Our air units are so inefficient that we just keep the air on 55 in the winter (or lower if it gets cold) and 80 in the summer. Otherwise, they just run constantly until something breaks. I'll take a little sweat to keep a constant 80 rather than have it 120 while waiting for repair people. The company I usually calls is pretty prompt, but I just don't want to take chances.

I'm glad your dragon care is doing well! I can only imagine that a baby (like at the pet stores) wouldn't have done so well with the stress. I'm glad you were able to find an adult. Plus, all the salads


----------



## themamaj

Hour later and only 2 tanks in, however, when I deep clean it is big. Buttercup got a good tank scrub and rescape. I am thinking on putting up a tank background for him to see if that will limit some of the sunlight on the back of tank. The algae just explodes with hot sunny days since he is by the window. I cupped Chance and took his tank totally apart and scrubbed out his back compartments again. Sadist I think you were the one that suggested one of those long tank brushes and or a bottle brush to get back there. I used both today and it was so much easier to clean! Long and narrow brushes is really what you need since it is so small. I held my breath and it only took two times to get the filter tube reattached. Yeah!!! I grouped his plants better and added a clipping from Edward so it really made a big difference. I had a bunch of left over Ecocomplete from Derek so added that to his substrate to get some more depth back. It sure made rooting the plants in better. Chance checked it out thoroughly and seems to be pretty happy. A good cleaning and new house decor always perks you up. 

I'm glad I found an adult dragon too. A sub adult would be fine as well if you do get one for your daughter at some point. Wow some of the reptiles I have seen lately have almost been hatchlings especially the leos. I wonder how they end up doing being so small and thin. Now that I have cared for both I don't think it would bother me as much taking a little one but you do have to have the time to invest especially initially.* Pet Smart is having a Reptiles Rock event at their stores on Sat from 12-3p*. They are supposed to have crafts, give aways and lots of discounts on Zoo Med brands. I went to a similar thing at Petco last year and it was a lot of fun. Grandson got to hold lots of different type reptiles and we came home with a neat picture book and posters. It is a free event so if you are interested in visiting the reptiles check it out.


----------



## themamaj

How about some fish pictures 😊
Chance, Buttercup, Edward, Patrick and Storm


----------



## themamaj

Silly Koda


----------



## themamaj

Sofie's shed


----------



## themamaj

Cuteness of Chomper


----------



## themamaj

When Mama tries to wash your fave blanket


----------



## themamaj

Try to get more fish pictures up this weekend  Good night


----------



## Sadist

Awesome pictures! So nice that you can take Chomper for walks.


----------



## Tealight03

Love all the pics! Chomper is pretty cute. He looks happy and serious all at once. How big do you think he will get?

I still love Storm's coloring. And of course Chance. His tank looks great! I need to do some deep cleaning on a few tanks.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Yes Storm is probably my favorite all time color combination fish. Every time I look at him I am amazed I was lucky enough to be in the store on shipment day right after they cupped him. One of those right place and right time thing. He swims a lot like Bryant did with all that finage. He looks like little ruffles fluttering. 

We had a great night last night with grandson. Decided to have a home camp out. We got our little fire pit out and grilled marshmallows and made smores. Well minus the chocolate. My daughter and I had eaten the stash...oops. Funny it was 80 degrees but we had so much fun. I made hubby tell "scary" stories to grandson by the fire. Then we made a tent out of a big sheet in bonus room. I hooked up one of my fish lights so it looked like a little lantern. Daughter put her sleeping bag in tent for grandson. He said it was so much fun he wanted to sleep in it every night lol. My "tent" was the bed in the room. That was a bit easier than the floor  The nice thing about our camp site was indoor plumbing and no bugs...well except the dubia roaches and crickets in the closet lol.

After took grandson home today, I went and got my nails done and went over to Pet Smart. A bit bummed at their lack of an "event" they had so well publicized. They had a couple of young girls at a little cart. I did get a hatchable egg you soak in water type thing that grandson will like, a coupon page and a sticker. They were handing out samples of product but they didn't have anything for leopard geckos or bearded dragons which are the two top reptiles they sell. I was their at the start so not like they ran out. The girl handed me a few packs of turtle water conditioner. One reptile I don't have lol but I will stick in the drawer as you never know around here. Their stock of animals was very low too. Just a puzzling day at store. Maybe that store was just not organized today. Anyway, came home and decided to just go sit outside with my dragon for my own reptile day. It was nice just to sit and be quiet for awhile. Hubby and I ended up going to dinner with a gift card I had gotten at end of school. Have enjoyed having a calm day. 

By the way Tealight, Chomper is 17 inches. That is about in average adult size range. He is fully grown.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Chomper is seriously cute. I love all the pictures. How precious is the one with Grandson and dragon on a leash. You must relay his stories he tells at school and thr reactions he receives. ! 

Well, that was a disappointing Reptile Day. Very strange.


----------



## Sadist

Maybe all the people were voluntold and didn't know what they were doing. When our local pet store was still open, their reptile day was huge. One of the workers brought his tamest snake, and one of the girls brought her iguana, and some other people had smaller reptiles. They did a speech about reptile care, and everyone got to pet all the different scale types.


----------



## BettaSplendid

How neat! Yes, I suppose it all depends on who is working there. You can't fake enthusiasm for reptile, lol. 

There was a guy named Cameron at our store and he was GREAT. He went into detail about the animals with my kids. He was always misting them with water amd socializing them. Always. He was a hard worker who cared. Whenever we wewent into the store Son would dash off to the reptile area to find him. We were sad but proud too when he said he was leaving to join the airforce. I am sure the animals miss him! The betta care went downhill after he left also. Erugh.


----------



## themamaj

I think it had to be just the people working the event. When I went to the one at Petco last year they had all of their animals out and people brought in their reptiles. You got to hold all different types of pets. Lots of information. Food samples, beautiful info book with posters, pen, stress ball, coupons, great sales, etc. All of the main staff were walking around and answering questions. It was really a great experience for us. Hopefully other Pet Smarts around had better programs. They did a great job advertising so pretty discouraging when they didn't have the things going on they had publicized. 

I ran in Pet Supply Plus for a minute before lunch yesterday. They happened to have these huge bins outside that said 75% off fish supplies. Well that got me digging in the bin! They had some great deals. A lot of filter supplies and I got some Fluval biorings for 50 cents! I also got a Fluval pack of media bags to try. A friend had given me some loose carbon so thought I might try that and see how it worked. Almost all the supplies were 50 cents to $1. I like finding deals like that. Filter supplies can get expensive. 

We had a nice Father's Day with my dad. I made him up little gifts that were the theme of a day in the life of Chomper. He loves puns so I made little tags for each gift with a pun clue like start out every morning with a good vegetable and then had a container of zucchini bread for him. Each thing represented something Chomper does during the day. My dad smiled and seemed to have a good day. That thrilled me to see.


----------



## Sadist

That's so sweet and special! I only got to call my dad. We had a nice chat, though.


----------



## themamaj

The day I have dreaded the most...my beloved Chance passed away over night. He had no signs of illness and looked even beautiful when I found him draped around his favorite log. My husband is helping me bury him. No words and heart is so broken yet rejoice for the 2 years he has been a part of my life. We love you beyond belief Chance and your life gave hope and joy to all that knew you.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, poor Chance. He had a nice, long life for his horrible beginnings at Walmart. <3


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! I gasped out loud and started crying. Oh MamaJ.  Oh Chance. What a legacy that little fish has left though. What a service you have done on his behalf. He had such a happy life with you, I know it. You gave him a chance when the rest of the world was blind to his importance. You rescued him out of a pure heart, simply to shower him with love and nurse him back so he could see that humans were in fact capable of compassion when he had never had reason to believe before. He adored you. We will fondly remember his teepees and filter checks. His long luxurious tail and his darling personality. The way he peeked at you through his duckweed. 

I am so thankful he was healthy right up to the end. Perhaps he passed in his sleep. It would have heen unbearable to watch him deteriorate. He stayed strong for you, his Mama always. We love you dear Chance.  Antigua and Smoothie welcome you in a place where bettas do not fight, but swim together each a portion of a larger living rainbow swirling and dancing under The Bridge.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. That means so much!


----------



## Tealight03

I'm so sorry mamaJ. He was lucky to have you. I'm sure he will look down on the fish room from time to time.

I hope Chance and Killian meet under the Rainbow Bridge and trade stories on the nice people that gave them clean, warm water and lots of plants. Killian will tell Chance how his mom killed all live plants, and Chance will tell Killian how his mom gave him IAL leaves to make teepees out of.


----------



## themamaj

Chance's tank covered in daylilies. His grave outside is as well. I wrapped him in his favorite almond leaves and water sprite. Miss him so much already. Useless at work today!


----------



## BettaSplendid

The daylilies are his colors. Oh... 

My eyes haven't dried yet. Bettas touch my heart. From Liam James' silly antics to Chance's passing, what a range of emotions. They are truly special. May you always remember the good times with clarity.


----------



## Sadist

He was a special little guy for sure. We'll all miss him.


----------



## themamaj

The fish room is not the same without Chance but I am so thankful to have his sweet spirit that will always live in my heart. Dangerous it makes that pillow extra special and I have a couple of other keepsakes around that will keep his memory alive. I think he will continue to smile down on rescue fish and those of us that care so much for them. So I have really pondered. I just cant take his tank down. I thought about moving one of other fish but just didnt seem right. I thought what would Chance want me to do...continue being an advocate for fish in great need. So I went to Walmart and adopted another fish. He is a juvenile and was sick. He could barely swim to top cup. I could get on soap box about that but instead I hope to make a difference for this little guy. Have named him Freedom. Working on treating him right now for ammonia burns and possible parasites. He is still pretty labored breathing but has been improving. Hopefully a few days and he will settle in. I think Chance would show me that pouty face in approval. Here is his cup picture which actually looked better than he did. Will post more later.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sure Chance approves! Looking forward to seeing Freedom improve with your expert care!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. Hardly an expert but maybe a little experience from a "few" bettas over the years haha. He is looking better but not really eating. Not too concerned about that yet. Think he is having trouble recognizing frozen food. Got a tiny flare which is good sign. Still breathing much heavier than like but activity improving.


----------



## themamaj

Flurry. Wow a white fish that has stayed white! Well aside from turquoise highlights but such a pretty boy. Excuse water spots. Think of them as snowflakes haha ❄🌨


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Thanks Tealight. Hardly an expert but maybe a little experience from a "few" bettas over the years haha. He is looking better but not really eating. Not too concerned about that yet. Think he is having trouble recognizing frozen food. Got a tiny flare which is good sign. Still breathing much heavier than like but activity improving.


Aaaw! He has such big eyes. I like the red pectorals and ventrals, very adorable. He went to having 0 reason to believe that anything good would ever happen to him, that THIS CUP is what life is really about, he was put on this earth to livr and die in a cup apparently, to being chosen by MAMAJ of all people, and given a Chance for a real life. I hope he is able to recover and know how good it can be. Make a little bubblenest under an IAL. Sleep in some floaty live plants. Happy dance for mysis shrimp. Get a tiny little stocking on his tank for Christmas. All dat. :grin2:

Welcome Freedom! You got the best mama.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Flurry. Wow a white fish that has stayed white! Well aside from turquoise highlights but such a pretty boy. Excuse water spots. Think of them as snowflakes haha ❄🌨



He is really beautiful! I wish ai could see them all in person. I want you to do another room tour but hold the camera horizontally so the video is bigger. I think you had it vertically and it makes the video load like a portrait instead of landscape. I hope that made sense. I need to see details!! And linger at each fish. 

Do you still have Nimbus and Avalanche?


----------



## themamaj

Avalanche past away back before xmas. Yes still have Nimbus but he has greatly slowed down and lays a lot. Such a cutie though with his tree poses and fins draped around. I guessing he is 2 yrs or so. 

Will try to do another tour if can get room cleaned lol.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Aaaw! He has such big eyes. I like the red pectorals and ventrals, very adorable. He went to having 0 reason to believe that anything good would ever happen to him, that THIS CUP is what life is really about, he was put on this earth to livr and die in a cup apparently, to being chosen by MAMAJ of all people, and given a Chance for a real life. I hope he is able to recover and know how good it can be. Make a little bubblenest under an IAL. Sleep in some floaty live plants. Happy dance for mysis shrimp. Get a tiny little stocking on his tank for Christmas. All dat. :grin2:
> 
> Welcome Freedom! You got the best mama.


I just love how you think from fish perspective!!! His red wash is really coming out and he has totally changed color. I love color surprises.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh so sorry to hear that about Avalanche, I couldn't remember. He was Zadok's "twin", who sadly also passed. I think Zadok had a tumor inside his head making his eye bulge, but maybe it was popeye that I just could NOT cure despite qt and several different meds. Ah. Poor Zadok. 

Nimbus is an old man!


----------



## themamaj

Freedom is doing great. His colors are so much more vivid with red wash coming out and funny a little more patriotic. I think he has decided he likes his new home and will now flare at the suspicious betta in the mirror that challenges him. Doing daily water changes which has helped so much turn him around quicker. Really pleased with the progress and I think he has been as good for me as hopefully I have been for him. We were visiting son last night who lives about 45 min away. Suburb he lives in was having a Freedom Festival. (How funny is that with new fish). They apparently do it every year a week before 4th. Had a wonderful fireworks display. Grandson loved it. Fun weekend. We saw the Cars 3 movie and went to the park. Weather has been so nice it is hard not to take every minute you can to be outside. I think I will sleep good tonight. Here are some new pictures. He looks big because I have enlarged and cropped them but he is a little guy. My best guess would be about 4 months. Amazing he is the same boy I brought home. Second picture he was waving his little fin. Too cute


----------



## themamaj

A few of fabulous fireworks from Freedom Festival. Now can you say that Five times real fast?


----------



## Tealight03

Wow his colors are amazing!


----------



## themamaj

I dont get to see bubblenests as much as used to as many of my fish are older now and just not worth getting off anubias leaf, but when I see them it is still a thrill. Happy Harbor showing off his work. I think he made it to impress Blue. They love to have flare contests. For bonus grandson soaked his hatchable egg lizard. He said Chomper needed it for his toy. I got a kick out of both lizards basking.


----------



## themamaj

Everyone ate so good tonight. Shrimp night is a big deal in the fish room. It is really funny in the community tanks because the bettas are such pigs and the become so animated zooming all over tank and knocking tankmates aside to get to the piece of shrimp before anyone else. I always have to be creative sticking extra behind plants to get to the other fish. 

Freedom finally decided food from toothpicks is a good thing. It has taken a lot of coaxing but did great on shrimp. Peppermint and Nimbus are really showing age and it is hard for them to eat. Always glad to get some good protein in them. 

Would love some suggestions here. I had one of panda catfish die the other day. I'm suspect and age thing as have had them a long time and no obvious illness signs. All the others are fine. I have 2 salt and pepper, 1 juli and 1 albino left in that 10 gallon tank. In my 6 gallon I have 1 pygmy and 1 golden minnow. Has anyone ever had dwarf catfish with other cory cats? The 6 gallon is a thorn in my side. Nothing does well in there and I can't for the life of me figure out why. Alas algae does well however. Rrrr. I pondered on taking down the tank and resting it awhile but didn't know what to do with pygmy. If I could get some other type of schooling fish I would leave him and move the minnow. Could try shrimp again but I hate to sink a bunch of money into something else that might not do well. Any suggestions????


----------



## ThatFishThough

My Pygmies did fine with my Pandas unroll I could move them.


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> My Pygmies did fine with my Pandas unroll I could move them.


Thanks! That is good to know!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Freedom is doing great. His colors are so much more vivid with red wash coming out and funny a little more patriotic. I think he has decided he likes his new home and will now flare at the suspicious betta in the mirror that challenges him. Doing daily water changes which has helped so much turn him around quicker. Really pleased with the progress and I think he has been as good for me as hopefully I have been for him. We were visiting son last night who lives about 45 min away. Suburb he lives in was having a Freedom Festival. (How funny is that with new fish). They apparently do it every year a week before 4th. Had a wonderful fireworks display. Grandson loved it. Fun weekend. We saw the Cars 3 movie and went to the park. Weather has been so nice it is hard not to take every minute you can to be outside. I think I will sleep good tonight. Here are some new pictures. He looks big because I have enlarged and cropped them but he is a little guy. My best guess would be about 4 months. Amazing he is the same boy I brought home. Second picture he was waving his little fin. Too cute


Oh! He is gorgeous! :surprise: He has some new growth on his fins, maybe a butterfly pattern? I really like his colors. 

Freedom Festival sounds great! Nice that they do it early.


----------



## themamaj

Freedom's colors have certainly surprised me! Been mucking algae out of a couple of tanks. Took all plants out and manually rinsed and then replanted. Scrubbed tank walls and took filter apart too. Hope that helps get an upper hand on it. I tried catching my pygmy to move him and he is fast as lightening. Stinker will stay for now. At least the tank looks much better. 

Hobbes is such a pretty fish. He would really be a great show fish for a community tank but I think I would cry if the tetras got his long flowy fins. He seems pretty happy in his 3 gallon though. I gave him Chance's nerite snail. So far he totally ignores it. Funny how different they react right Tealight 

Not that ambitious on water changes today but hope to do a few more before bed. Chomper has enjoyed a fair amount of exercise time. I usually take him to our bonus room and let him crawl around. He seems to recognize it now and will take off running. He can move quick when he wants to. Having to go around room and "lizard proof". Just like a toddler wants to get in corners you don't want him to. Grandson had Thomas the train set out. Chomper ran through all the tracks and would lick the various trains. I guess the bright colors attracted him. It was pretty funny. I take him outside for a little bit every day too if weather is good. He enjoys snacking on clover which our yard sure has an abundance of. I scheduled him his first vet visit on Wed. We have a good exotic vet here in town which I am grateful to have. I thought since he is a middle aged dragon it would be good to have a well visit, a fecal exam to check for parasites and to make sure he is healthy. It will be good to verify his diet and tank settings to make sure I am on tract. Maybe she can give me some hints too on how to appease a finicky leopard gecko. Oh Sofie you make me crazy guessing the food craving of the day!


----------



## Tealight03

Liam James is usually pretty mellow lol. I lie, clearly he is not mellow! He's even been flaring at me lately. But he is extra crazy when snail is on a certain part of the tank.

Enjoy hearing about all your pets. Hope Chomper's vet visit goes well.


----------



## BettaSplendid

How funny! Grandson must have enjoyed Chomper "playing" trains with him. I didn't know they would eat clover!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> How funny! Grandson must have enjoyed Chomper "playing" trains with him. I didn't know they would eat clover!


And Dandelions! Have you ever seen show called Dr Ks Exotic Animal ER? My new fave show. You can watch on YouTube. They had someone bring in rat for well visit. Talked about what good pets they are. Thought of you. How are yours doing?


----------



## BettaSplendid

I will try to find that episode, sounds good! Ratties are doing well. Son had Smuckers out for a bike ride yesterday and I fed him a Teddy Graham cookie, lol, he liked that. It is so cute, he just sits so well behaved on Son's shoulder while they go biking.  

It must be very satisfying to feed Chompers after trying to please little Miss Priss aka Sophie, lol! She is a princess.


----------



## themamaj

I joke that Sofie has Princess Syndrome. She has been sulking for a couple of days because I was out of worms and she had to eat crickets. Oh the nerve of mama feeding crickets when I am having a wax worm craving. Lol. Spoiled rotten. She got her wish today as I restocked my feeders. Whew meal worms, wax worms, crickets for Sofie, earthworms for Koda, dubia roaches to arrive tomorrow for Chomper plus got him some super worms. Of course that is not to mention brine and mysis shrimp, blood worms and daphnia in the freezer. Now who wants to come to dinner at my house???? 

Sofie has turned into a great lizard. She always was before but so much more mellow now at a year old. I think having Chomper has made me so much more comfortable holding and handling lizards. I think Sofie feels the confidence and is calmer as result. I had her out a long time tonight. She just crawled around and sat on my shoulder quite happy in the fish room. Lots to see in here. She visited with Chomper looking through glass at him. He puffed his beard. I am the bigger lizard! haha Sofie was just like whatever. Chomper is pretty funny too in that he likes to go to bed about 10pm. He gets grumpy with me working late in the fish room. Sometimes I will turn off his lights and put a towel over cage so he can go to bed. These funny boys. 

Have done a lot of tanks tonight. Milly has her 2 year gotcha day tomorrow. Love her heart she has two gianormous tumors on side. It reminds me of Goliath and his. She has done ok with them but I can tell they are really growing and affecting her swimming now. Have had several babies with these tumors. Makes you wonder what causes them. 

Went by Aquarium store on way home from Petco. I talked to a girl I know there and she was really helpful on my fluval 6 gallon. Had last minnow die today. She suggested I try a polyfiber pad in my filter. I think that is what she called it. They were out so will have to go back and get one. They absorb all kinds of things from the water column and will turn a color accordingly. She said sometimes that will help give you a clue if other issues going on. The other thing she mentioned and I have thought of this too is because of the small surface area to the top, there may be a lower oxygenation in tank. All my other tanks get lots of air flow but this one only has the smaller top opening. I leave the lid off but I still wonder if that is enough. She suggested also adding an airstone which would be an easy fix. I am going to try those two things and if that goes well I may try another group of fish. One thing I would still love to try is a dwarf puffer. Oh cuteness overload and they are really affordable at $6.99. I will ask them if I get these other issues fixed if that might be an option for me. They eat bloodworms so that is something I keep on hand anyway and also snails which Harbor's tank is the snail explosion so no issue there. A thought anyway. Other fish are doing fine. Storm is finishing his tetracycline for his fins. Freedom has settled in great.


----------



## themamaj

Reorganizing in fish room. Decided to move Peppermint to a smaller tank since she is having trouble navigating space in her old age and moved her by Patches for a different view. That let me move Kevin up to second shelf so I can see him better. I dropped my water level in 6 gallon and have worked in some more filtering so decided to try Buttercup back in it. He has done great this time other than chasing the pygmy I couldn't catch to move. I took his tank down and move Zebulon over by Freedom. I think that will be good for both of them. Lionel got the 2 cardinal tetras moved over with one remaining neon. From what I have read the cardinals have some immunity against the neon disease. If everyone stays healthy, I will add some more cardinals to balance out my numbers. That left Derek with no tank mates. Definitely want to do a schooling fish with him like a rasbora. I looked at the galaxy ones the other day which I really like but drawback is pricey. I wonder how chili rasboras would do. Any suggestions on things you have tried in community tanks that have been a good fit for your bettas? I have ecocomplete as substrate so no bottom feeders.


----------



## halleyana

themamaj said:


> Any suggestions on things you have tried in community tanks that have been a good fit for your bettas?


All this reorganizing sounds like an excuse to rescape to me  

I'm a fan of live bearers, as long as you have a plan for the eventual babies or get all one gender. I prefer platys or guppys, my girl in my 20g is great at population control. I like the platys because they're a bit larger, are pretty hardy, and can deal with "aggression" pretty well. I've had poor luck with neons, but that's just me.


----------



## themamaj

I haven't thought about platys. That is a good thought. Endlers would be neat too which are another live bearer. My local store doesn't carry them routinely but I think I can order. They do have platys. I might look at their stock when go back for some more supplies. 

Buttercup is doing really well in the 6 gallon. Maybe the space and higher flow filter was a bit much when he was a new fish but now that he has been around awhile, it doesn't faze him. Stinker has even been playing in the filter flow. 

Nimbus is really struggling. I may have to put him down in next few days if continues declining. Just heartbreaking when they get like that from age. He also has a tumor on his side so I suspect that is playing into it as well. 

Been thinking a lot about Chance. July 1st was his gotcha day. I remember last year on the 4th, I was actually home and doing water changes...imagine that haha. I was playing all the fish the patriotic music while changing. Chance just danced around in his tank. He loved it when the room was lively. I put his flag spinner by his tank that year. I saw flag cupcakes the other day at the store. Would have been perfect for him this year. My special boy. Missing him a lot.


----------



## themamaj

Happy 4th 🇱🇷


----------



## themamaj

Celebrating Freedom 🇱🇷


----------



## themamaj

This is one way to fill a shelf but maybe not what I had in mind haha. Zoe took advantage of her time in the fish room tonight. She fit right in 😃


----------



## blueridge

Chomper is adorable! mg:


----------



## BettaSplendid

Such great pictures! I am still loving Freedom's eyes. He looks so pretty! Definitely lookin like butterfly coloring. Chompers looks well pleased with his new home. He has it made.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Freedom has done well. The butterfly pattern is developing more. 

Sadly Peppermint passed away this am. She was one of my rescues who was probably around 2 years. She has been such a sweet girl and was one of my sorority girls. I will miss her little smile.

Have had grandson for a week. We have had lots of fun and lots activity! Went to a fossil dig bday party Sat that was really fun. We got to see lots of animals too because it was at local nature center. They had an owl out for kids to see and a tarantula. Displays had turtles, green anole and a mudpuppy. Told all kids those look like big axolots. The last animal was box turtle. Worker was teaching about turtles. I raised them growing up so knew a lot of answers. Daughter told me I was embarrassing her answering questions lol. 

Grandson and I went to Petco for crickets other day. I got to hold one of crested geckos. Amazed how velvet soft their skin is. Petco is having their reptile rally this weekend. Theirs is a good one so maybe I can pick up some supplies on good sale. Hopefully lots of reptiles out again to see! Hope you all having good week.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about Peppermint. She was one of my favorites of your girls. She made quite a transformation in your care!

Oh I've wanted a box turtle for a while. They're so dang expensive even the couple I've seen on Craigslist, and my cheapness kicks in. I had one when I was younger and definitely did not feed it a proper diet (all fruits and veggies and no worms). Would still like to get one someday.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight the first time I saw a box turtle in a pet store I was amazed at price. Not to mention the guy told me they used to be illegal to sell. Seemed very funny to me because they were plentiful in the wild growing up. My dad was sort of the turtle guy like I am with fish and he would rescue them that were on the road or hit by mowers etc. We had people bringing us turtles. Now it is very rare to see them around. My dad would still have one come through his yard about once a year. None this year thought. I saw one baby one at a lps and asked clerk about it. She said she had found him in middle of road and brought him in to work that day. She was going to release later that day at a wooded area near by. Soo cute! We had a big pen in our backyard. Ours were so tame you could walk near pen and they would come running and put little feet up on fence. They would amazingly hibernate and stay around year after year. Great memories. 

Today was Zebulon's 1 year gotcha day. He was another Walmart rescue. Last day he had lost all color and gotten very white this am. When I came in this afternoon he had passed. Sad on his special day too. Made me think of Chance so close to his bday. Have two tanks to take down this weekend. Nimbus is still hanging on but pitiful. Hard having so many aging fish. I am going to Petco tommorrow for Reptile Rally. May look at fish and see if any grab my heart. There has been one EE guy that has been there FOREVER. If he is still there I might just bring him home. I can't stand to see ones sit for so long just waiting and waiting for homes.


----------



## Fishingforcats

I'm glad I'm to see I'm not the only one here who has those bhg collapsible storage cubes. I love those cubes. They are bigger than the other cubes I've seen (with means more fish stuff!  ). I put 98% of my fish stuff in those cubes. I have eight total and I have mine in a cube organizer. Anyway, I'm sorry about Zebulon but hopefully you'll have fun at Reptile Rally. I'm sure seeing other people who have an interest reptiles as much as you will do you good. Hope I'm not being too presumptuous/insensitive.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. I love the cubes too. My daughter has them on the top shelf of her closet to keep her misc things organized. The cubes give it such a clean look. I thought they would be perfect for shelves in the fish room to put my extra heaters, filters etc. That way my supplies are quick access but the room still looks neat. Another advantage was if I put those on the bottom shelves, maybe it would keep me from adding too many extra tanks lol. 

Yes I do enjoy reptiles as much as my fish. I look forward to the rally today but it is also a chance to get in on some good sales throughout the stores. Since they have extra staff on hand that day, they are much more willing to get any of the animals out for you. Last year, my daughter and grandson got to hold about any animal they wanted which was so cool and great experience for them. The drawback is I came home with a hamster for daughter and then got bearded dragon this spring since grandson love it so much at the rally. Probably not a bad marketing scheme for Petco haha. I hope to look at the fish today and maybe pick up some supplies and or maybe a new friend  Thanks for reading! Great to hear from you.


----------



## themamaj

Well Reptile Rally was a bust. No animals no giveaways. Sigh. Why do they do that??? At least the sales were as advertised.

I looked through bettas and didn't see the EE boy. I sure hope he found a home. They had some pretty fish but the one really stood out to me was emerald green with white fins. Oh so pretty! I'm not sure how resisted him!

Of reptiles they had three of baby beardies. So cute piled on top each other. There was a Kenyan sand boa in stock. Pretty cool as not seen one in person. They had a few veiled chameleons, two gorgeous water dragons and two crested geckos. I held both the cresties. One was tiny baby not hardly 3 inches total length. He was so cute but felt very fragile being so tiny and quite the jumper! They had another crested that was much bigger but still juvenile. Their skin is so soft. It really feels like velvet. Funny they have little sticky feet that helps them climb. I took a quick look and thought this one was a female but hard to tell. Worker said she wasn't very tame but she seemed fairly content with me. She had the cutest little face and when fired up was chocolate color I wanted. They didnt have the tank in stock so will have to order. I picked up some plants and vine and was able to use one of my 10 gallons vertical. That will be fine for now until can get other tank in. I ordered a feeding platform and Pangaea food. I have Repashy on hand to start with. I also decided to do paper towels on bottom to start so I can see if she is pooping normally. When get new tank will switch to the ecoearth. Down the road I would like to do a natural vivarium with live plants but for now using artificial. So far so good at home. I decided to name her Echo. One of Youtubers I follow has a gecko with same name. I always thought name was so cute since rhymed plus could be good generic name till know for sure a girl. Meet Echo my crested gecko 😊


----------



## blueridge

Echo is a cutie! Congrats on getting a crested gecko! They can be such hams! I can't wait to see what you do with her set up. Also no idea how you resisted that betta. He is gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge! Oh the hazard of taking pictures of bettas. I go home and think about them. He is getting prettier the more I look. Must resist...trying to downsize to have all animals in one room...oh so pretty though!!!

Stayed up to see if Echo would come out. Sure enough saw in front of tank peeping around at me. Tank is work in progress but here is picture of it now. Big piece of wood going through center but can't see in picture. Trying not to disturb her too much right now but will probably adjust plants and wood.


----------



## blueridge

He is super gorgeous :wink:

Looks like a nice little set up for her(?) Baby cresteds are so cute~ I hope she has tons of personality for you like mine does!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love the look of that emerald betta. Do you suppose his fins will stay white? I am always suspicious of white betta now, lol. And I do love Echo! How beautiful. Has such a pretty and thoughtful look about her face. Almost lemur-ish somehow, not sure why I see that.


----------



## themamaj

Well you know my luck with white fish as almost all have marbled with exception of Flurry. I suspect the emerald boy will get some more colorations to fins but would hope a lot of white would stay of course now very curious. I really like unusual colorations like that. So pretty...lots extra tanks...uggg at my wil power.


----------



## themamaj

A very Happy Birthday/Gotcha Day to my "princess" Sofie!


----------



## Fishingforcats

Awww Sofie looks really cute. Does she let you hold her?


----------



## themamaj

Yes she is very tame now. She will crawl up on arm or shoulder. She is a great pet and super easy to care for except a bit finicky for what she wants for dinner some days. That's why she got her princess nickname.


----------



## Tealight03

I wouldn't have been able to resit the emerald betta. Wish I could find one around here, he would come home with me lol. 

Echo is adorable! You're right, she has a very contemplative look. Hope she settles in well. 

Happy gotcha day Sofie! She looks happy!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight! May try to go to Petco in the am. Need some more water conditioner and one more tall plant. I temporarily took one of Sofie's out to fill in the bottom of Echo's tank so I need to get another one since it fits well. Hope to take another look at betta too 

Trying to muddle through water changes tonight. I actually did 6 one night with grandson here but hard to do deep cleaning as I like until I have a block of time. I reworked the plants in Buttercup's tank with some clippings I had. It looks a lot better. Hobbes and Freedom also got changed. I took some video of Freedom tonight but think I want to get some better clips. Have a great song picked out for him. Can you guess it? 

The other big news is my "plan" is to get a room tour update up by Friday. Have to go back to work Tues so providing I can get finished water changes and cleaned up will do my best. See now I am committed to work hard haha.


----------



## Fishingforcats

Lol. Does your grandson happen to have any fish? Or do you think he'll one day get in the hobby? At least, does he seem to like fish more or reptiles more?


----------



## themamaj

Fishingforcats said:


> Lol. Does your grandson happen to have any fish? Or do you think he'll one day get in the hobby? At least, does he seem to like fish more or reptiles more?


Well that is a funny story! Maybe I should say he is to "blame" haha. I have keep fish a good part of my life all the way through college. I took a break for a long time while raising kiddos of my own and their pets of dogs, cats, hamster, guinea pigs, etc. When grandson was about 3 years old we were shopping and I thought it would be so fun to start him with a goldfish. I did and the beloved fish, Michelangelo, bellied up within a week. He was just a feeder goldfish so not surprised. Knowing grandson would be crushed, I got him a betta (my first ever betta) who he named Leonardo. See a Ninja Turtle theme there? I thought that was the funniest little pouty fish that had such peculiar behavior. I became intrigued and began studying and researching bettas. The more I read the more interested I was at all the different colors and fin types. I don't know how I never noticed them before. Having Leo reminded me how much I enjoyed the hobby and one fish quickly became two and then 12 and then a fish room lol. But to answer your question yes I have no doubt he will have animals when he grows up and probably fish as well. He helps me a lot in fish room and has a great love and appreciation for each animal. He has a cat and a hermit crab at his other Nana's house. He pretty much claims the fish here as his own, but I think his favorite is Chomper the bearded dragon because he can hold him and interact with him more.Thanks for asking


----------



## themamaj

Ran back to Petco today. Looked for green boy but didnt see him, however this guy was in same spot. I can't believe he would marble that much from Sat. What do you think...same fish????? First picture is Sat for comparison.


----------



## themamaj

Other cuties I saw. Of course pictures dont do them justice. First boy had really neat fins. Loved plakat boy! He had cutest face. Third was very pale but he is going to be gorgeous a paradise betta. Fourth had lively fin span. Fifth dragon scale butterfly. His body will probable color up more blue. He was beautiful.


----------



## Fishingforcats

Thank you for answering my question. I wasn't sure if it was already answered in the past. Anyway, I'm glad you have other people in your family that appreciate fish. Nobody in my family does. I'm not sure about the emerald betta. I believe it is the same betta because its transparent in the same spot on its dorsal fin. Or maybe they are brothers? Either way he is a gorgeous chap. ^^ My favorite in the last set of pics is that plakat.


----------



## themamaj

Week has gotten crazy so will have to postpone room tour for now. My mom fell and hit head after some dizzy spells. That was Tues night/Wed am. After tests found out electrical issue with heart so had surgery for pacemaker today. Hopeful she can go home tomorrow but trying to be at hospital, work and trying to help with grandson no work in fish room. Thankful Mom did well and pray her recovery goes smoothly and that my dad doesnt have any health issues during that time. 

One exciting thing when got home though was crested gecko finally signs of definite eating. Saw little lick marks in food. Echo has been slow to acclimate but coming around. Got her out just a minute and she jumped on floor next to me. Got quick picture before putting back in tank. Such a cutie. I added another hide for security. She came to front and stared at me so I am going to say she liked it. Hoping new tank arrives tomorrow that is bigger. I think she will like it better because background will be easier to climb. 

I went earlier in week to this Rainforest zoo in Sevierville with grandson. It was so fun! They had a fat tailed gecko. Sofie could put that boy to shame on fat tails lol. Have some neat pictures from there will try to put up.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Bahahaha, Echo drew a face in her food! Eyes, nose, mouth... Maybe a portrait of you? "Look mommy! I dwew a pitchur ov you!"  she sure is cute. 

I don't think that is the same fish. Would the green one have marbled like that, getting white on his head? Seems unlikely, but I am no expert. 

Oh I hope your parents are okay, lots of close calls for them. They are so fortunate to have you. The pacemaker problem, lucky they caught that? Wouldn't have know had she not fallen? Well, hugs to you, I will be thinking of you, and them.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks BettaSplendid.


----------



## blueridge

I hope your Mom gets to feeling better! And it is a good thing y'all caught that when you did. Can't wait to see more pictures of Echo, and maybe a new rack system...Really looking forward to your room tour :O


----------



## Tealight03

I hope your mom recovers quickly! Hospitals are the worst. 

Hmm I vote it is the same green boy. Marbles are intersting. I saw a pure white hm at Petsmart today and thought of you. Sorry no pics (the employees were right there).


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. I think our lps are so used to me they dont say anything about pix anymore lol. I bet it was really pretty


----------



## themamaj

*Rainforest zoo*

This is such a cool place. Cameleons, snakes, geckos, frogs, skinks, basilicks, monitors, monkeys, hedgehogs, axolotls and a petting zoo to name a few. If you are ever in TN area this is worth the trip. Oh and BettaSplendid you would have loved rat section. Had multiple tanks with gestation of rats at different ages and baby mice too. I loved the Emu outside. Reminds me of my MIL lol. My most favorite was the veiled chameleon. Absolutely breathtaking beaitiful!


----------



## themamaj

A few more zoo pictures: really cool monitor, blue tongue skink, african fat tail gecko, baby beardies. For bonus my parents wildlife: baby robins, groundhog and bunny. Also 2 new Echo pix.


----------



## themamaj

I guess you all can tell by my posts that I have really been enjoying my lizards. I spent the evening doing baths and working with Sofie and Echo. Sofie is so rotten. Look at that mischievous grin! I have been giving her much more time out with me and she is loving it. So tame now and has even won my daughter over. Daughter loves to hold her now which is big for not hardly touching her last year. Sofie will climb all over you and perch on shoulder as to say to the fish room. I am the queen and you are my loyal finned servants. Lol so rotten!!

Echo does a little better with each handling. I still only hold about 5-8 min as to not stress her. I feed her dinner after holding. She is eating well.

Chomper has a fan now 😍 My friend Maddie drew this for me and Chomper. I think he was really feeling proud. Look Chomper you have a gift. What a gift? Oh who is that handsome gent? He looks like me! So love this boy!


----------



## themamaj

Speaking of princesses, how about some princes? Prince Derek and Prince Edward 😁


----------



## themamaj

A funny story then have to go to bed. It has been a long week and lots of water changes to do tomorrow. Went to pool today with my family and grandson at a near by state park. There was a guy from the park service taking the money today instead of a lifeguard. You would not believe who it was...the manager of Petco! Apparently he is doing an internship with the park service. I knew I haven't seen him in awhile so wondered what happened to him. He does a good job over seeing the animals. Not every big box store is the same on care but I think their store does better than most. He knows I am picky about the bettas and has nicknamed me the "betta lady". Of course we both recognized each other and started talking. Hubby just looked at me funny like how in the world did I know the park service guy. I said "honey I am his betta lady" lol. I guess appropriate he saw me at the pool since I tend to spend lots of time with water


----------



## themamaj

Going to get your suspense up a bit. My dad is getting me a new metal shelving unit for my bday and told me to go ahead and pick it up now! The room tour may be worth the wait because the fish room is turning upside down at the moment. Have been measuring and moving things around in hopes that two fish tanks in other room and Sofie can all come to the fish room. I am hoping to take my tall shelf down when move in new metal shelves because they will be longer they will accommodate my reptile tanks, allow me to take Chomper off my desk and maybe a little room for expansion. I hope to move the desk out completely, use the tall shelf in the closet for storage and hopefully give everything a cleaner more unified look. That is the goal anyway. My crested gecko tank is coming Wed. The plan is to move Echo to that tank and free up her temp tank for a possible new addition I hope to find at Repticon. I have trimmings and some left over plants I hope to rework in the fish tanks. Overall, I hope it will be a good improvement for all. Going to push back the tour to first week of August. Big changes ahead


----------



## blueridge

Sofie looks so proud of herself :laugh: What a cutie! And of course Echo and Chomper look stunning! Can't wait to see the room tour in August~


----------



## themamaj

A few tank updates: Edward, Patrick, Storm, Freedom and Hobbes


----------



## themamaj

Tonight is tank woes. I did a big water change on Koda last night. When putting decor back I dropped one of rocks. Oh that was not good. Was sure I had cracked the tank. I didn't see anything so forgot about it. Tonight went in doing nightly rounds and a huge area behind her cave has condensation spots up underneath the tank. I know this because it is bare bottom now. I looked and look and no visible crack and oddly not even in the area I dropped the rock. Looking further I noticed my silicon looked a bit funky along that back wall. Ugggggggg I may have a silicone leak. I do not want to take that whole tank down and buy new one but 20 gallon long of water is a lot of water! Envisions of dams breaking and Koda surfing. Probably be tomorrow before I can do anything about it. I don't see any obvious water on towel edges. Storm's tank has a small leak under tank rim. It drips and annoys me if water level too high but not enough to do anything about it. Other tank issue was the stinking fluval. I lost Buttercup yesterday. I'm sure it had to do with that tank. Every issue I have tried to fix and still problems. Tank is no more! Took whole thing apart and tossed the substrate even. Really frustrated at that and kick myself that Buttercup suffered as a result. Fish keeping is a great hobby but certainly days of ups and downs. 

On positive side I got my shelving unit today! I did a lot of moving in preparation for that yesterday. Still have a few more tanks to move tomorrow. I hope I can get it assembled and moved into place. Very excited to have a better use of space. Another way to look at Koda's issue is a tank half full instead of half empty lol. Like that analogy? If have to buy a new 20L for water I could use a leaky one for reptiles....


----------



## ryry2012

Chomper is a cutie! 


I was thinking about getting a bearded dragon a couple of years ago. I really wanted one. When I asked the landlord (I live in an apartment) if I was allowed to get one, her husband said no. He said it would be difficult to catch it if it escapes and hide somewhere narrow. That's why I got a betta. To be honest, I really wish I could have a dragon. There was one I was thinking about adopting via craigslist. The ad said the guy was moving to an apartment where he was not allowed to keep it. Otherwise he seemed to be taken good care of. I hope he went to a good home. I found that in my area bearded dragon was one of the pets that people got and decided they didn't want to keep and/or couldn't take when they moved...


----------



## themamaj

Thank you! That puzzles me that an apt wouldn't allow a dragon. Seems like the best pet as quiet, friendly and don't increase your water bill lol. They stay in the tank a good part of the time but they also enjoy being out with you. They can run but not so fast that you couldn't catch them especially adults. I have had a lot of different pets over the years but I think by far Chomper is one of my favorites. What you are seeing about rehoming is unfortunately quite common. People get them as little babies and then when they grow up they loose interest as it is a longer term commitment. I got Chomper off Craigslist. I am actually his third owner which makes me a bit sad for him but happy I found him. He is really a wonderful boy and so funny at times. He is giving me the stink eye as I type because it is past his bedtime and he wants the room light off lol. I hope you have an opportunity in the future to have one if you are interested. Bettas are great too though


----------



## Tealight03

Freedom looks great! 

Sorry to hear about Koda's tank. Maybe you could get some aquarium silicone and try to repair? Although switching it to a reptile tank is a good plan too.


----------



## ryry2012

He must have confused with regular lizard, because I used the word "lizard" when I asked him. He still would have not allowed if I explained what a bearded dragon was. We live in a no pet apartment, so it's OK. They would have been freaked out to see what live food I had to culture for a dragon ;-) 


The saddest bearded dragon ad I've read on Craigslist was written by a daddy who had a young daughter. One day they went to a pet store. His daughter saw bearded dragons and she insisted to have one and threated that she would never leave the store without one. Surprise, surprise! The daddy bought her a whole set and a cute dragon right there. Not much of surprise, she lost her interests on her pet quickly. The poor dragon became the pet nobody in the family wanted to pay attention or keep. The worst part of the ad was the extra story he added. His spoilt daughter wanted a puppy and they already got her one. That's why he wanted to get rid of the dragon ASAP. I just hoped the dog would be loved and cared whole its life...


----------



## themamaj

Boy that totally breaks your heart doesn't it?! Beardies are kindof like the dog of the lizard world. They really seem to crave attention or at least mine does. He is very observant and wants to know what is going on in the room. He is very interactive and you can see him smile and take on a different stance when you are paying attention to him. I would imagine that poor baby was very depressed and maybe had some health challenges as a result. I sure hope he found a home where he could be loved and adored.


----------



## themamaj

I took some pictures when out for supplies today that I thought you might enjoy seeing. Some very pretty colors and fish!


----------



## blueridge

I hope you get your tank issues resolved! It sounds like you'll have a 20L freed up for reptiles :wink:
Love those crowntails that you posted! Especially mustard gas boys~


----------



## themamaj

The mustard gas boys were stunning in person especially the dark blue one. His fins were almost tangerine color with that rich blue. The kois had some nice colorations but they were pricey. Hope to visit my fave store in Nashville this weekend Aquatic Critter. It is half fish half reptile. One stop shopping  Actually they usually have fabulous plant selections and a lot of good hardscape. I got my dragon stone there last year for half the price I would have paid online. I will try to get pictures and or video when I go. 

Tank moving continues today. 2 more to go and then the fun begins moving shelving unit in room. You should have seen my ball of cords I have been untangling. Good think the fire marshal lives next door lol but hope to not ever need him. What I am rewiring will be so much better.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Would kill for those two DTs, specifically the female. Love!

What will you get for the 20L? (Assuming you're getting a new reptile. )


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj




----------



## Tealight03

I love the fish room! It's so organized and looks very relaxing. 

Those were some lookers at Petco. I love MGs. One would have come home with me when I got Freya if they had any.


----------



## blueridge

The fish/reptile room looks great! :shock: So many tanks, and now some more available space :wink: Do you enjoy your rack? It looks like the same one I have set up too.


----------



## themamaj

I love the rack!!! Found it at Walmart. Online price was clearanced so got it for $50. Was hoping enough space clearance for 2 20longs under Chomper but even though fit top access to tank to difficult. If can switch to front open habitats at some point that would make a diffrence. I may lower Sofie down another notch and just do supplies on bottom. Have room for a couple of reptile possibilities as is. Believe it or not I have really downsized fish room. Have had a number of losses this year as many were my original fish bought several years ago. The have aged out together since bought around same time. Typically i replaced immediately but doing more with aging parents decided i would not replace.of course there will cont to be new ones from time to time but is allowing me a little more opportunities for reptiles. I still have 2 larger tanjs across hall and Koda need to move if can figure out spacing.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Just got back from Repticon. Amazing show. My videos are broken up in parts but hopefully it will give you a good overview of the show !


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj




----------



## blueridge

I'm sorry about your bettas. I had that happen to me shortly after I got home from my university. 
I'm glad you are enjoying your rack! It is the best! Can't wait to see what else you add on there.

The reptile show videos are great! Did you enjoy yourself? Repticon can be so much fun! Oh and in your second video where you mention the leaf tailed geckos they are actually flying geckos, Ptychozoon kuhli :wink:


----------



## themamaj

blueridge said:


> I'm sorry about your bettas. I had that happen to me shortly after I got home from my university.
> I'm glad you are enjoying your rack! It is the best! Can't wait to see what else you add on there.
> 
> The reptile show videos are great! Did you enjoy yourself? Repticon can be so much fun! Oh and in your second video where you mention the leaf tailed geckos they are actually flying geckos, Ptychozoon kuhli :wink:


Yes you are right. I didn't catch it until had already posted. I saw both not to mention so many other geckos! Absolutely love the show. They had a few chameleons but not many. Have one more short video with them in it I haven't posted yet not to mention what is coming home. My camera maxed out on memory so just had a very short clip on new addition. Any guesses?


----------



## blueridge

Hmmm...I'm going to guess another crested or leopard gecko.


----------



## Tealight03

I also vote gecko! Please not a snake lol.


----------



## themamaj

Meet Snickers my baby gargoyle gecko.


----------



## blueridge

He is a cutie! Love the name too  Do you know what morph type he is?


----------



## themamaj

A few more pictures. Put one of my son holding Snickers to show you how tiny he/she is. Breeder had named after the candy bar because of colors. I thought cute name so kept it. I also got to see parents to know how colors will change. Snickers has some red striping on his back that will probably be more pronounced with age. Breeder told me morph but can't remember exactly. Maybe considered red stripe? One parent was more white with red and other darker. Amazed how tame for baby. Calm like Sofie but care like Echo. He is also very soft to touch but not quite as velvet as crested. 

Yes I have Chomper 4 year old bearded dragon, Sofie 1 year old leopard gecko, Echo juvenille crested gecko and now Snicker 8 week old gargoyle gecko. Here is collage picture of all my lizard babies together so you can see the difference.


----------



## themamaj

Blueridge this was a half brother sibling from previous spawn. They had same father.


----------



## Tealight03

What a cutie. Are they social or solitary?


----------



## themamaj

You can house a couple of females together but best alone


----------



## blueridge

Very nice! And super tiny. Will love to see if you do a naturally planted terrarium for him! You can also see how him, and his half brother share similar traits. Very cool! Can't wait to watch Snickers grow up.


----------



## themamaj

Stayed extra night with my son but made it home this afternoon. I decided to cup Snickers for ride home for safety and security. I put him in the cup and he crawled up on hind legs and looked at me like "are you kidding me...I thought I just broke out of this cup". Pretty cute. I put some leaves in it and he went to sleep. He is staying up on vines and upper part of tank so not sure he has found his feeding dish but he loves to be hand fed. Son helped me with video of him eating. Look at that little tongue!


----------



## Tealight03

He's adorable. I want one lol.


----------



## themamaj

A short a silly video Echo, my crested gecko. From looking at morph and coloration site (thanks Blueridge for link) it looks like Echo is classified as a "flame". I have been working with her a lot trying to get her used to handling. She absolutely hates being caught but once out is settling more. I tried offering her a new food flavor (watermelon mango) on finger tonight. She finally took a little but is more interested in climbing and jumping. And did I mention strong willed??? That's ok I am too


----------



## themamaj

Met grandsons mom at Pet Supply Plus to drop off yesterday. How about these unusual frogs??? Betta Splendid I immediately thought of your daughter with pink frogs! Anyone heard of tutti fruity frogs? Also check out this little shark. Love things like this. Not a second eye but spot. What a cool protection from predators.


----------



## themamaj

Derek, Indigo and Flurry. Flurry reminds me of Snowball in that picture. Oh how I love white fish!


----------



## ThatFishThough

@themamaj looks like an ACF to me but I can't see claws. I do know that ACF come in pink, green, and blue to name a few colors.


----------



## themamaj

That was what thought at first impression but name threw me off. Havent seen them in colors like that.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Next time I'm in my LFS I'll take a picture for you. They're really neat but very aggressive.


----------



## themamaj

Would love to see pictures. I think I like ADF frogs best from silly antics. 

A couple of my girls today. Sara and Marlie


----------



## themamaj

It has been the season for leaky tanks. I think I resolved Koda's issue which seemed to be caused from filter instead of tank. Yeah! Edward, however, had a true leak. I noticed my levels were really dropping faster than evaporation should be. I topped off his tank with a little over 1/2 gallon for his 5.5. Next am 1/2 down again. Further investigation the towel under tank was soaked and tanks below towel wet with pooling water on edge. Ugggg. Edward got a completely new tank. I tweaked his substrate with some additional sand and used piece of cholla from prior tank. The lighting is LED so I think he really likes it better. Normally would be mad cant reuse tank but water not issue with reptiles 😉 

I weighed everyone yesterday. Little Snickers came in at 3grams 😍. So tiny! Took picture with candy bar. That will be neat keepsake. Talked to breeder and he said actually the name Snickers was the mama's name. Daddy was named Twix. How cute is that?! So my Snickers will have same name as mom which is neat. Echo weighed 26 grams. Sofie was a whopping 51 grams. No doubt all tail! Chomper was 432 which is almost a pound. Only few grams different from vet so good to know scale accurate. 

Here are some pictures. Going tonight to finally celebrate bday which was Thurs. A big 51! Had to cancel all plans last week because crown I had done a week ago has caused major issues and pain. I think also a tmj flare up. Hopefully on mend now so garlic rolls and Italian food here I come!

Also Snicker had his first shed!!! Look how grey he was last night. Today that pretty red coming out. It will be so fun watching his colors mature. Echo is coming along socializing. She sure can use that cuteness power.


----------



## themamaj

Timed out uploading pictures so hete they ate in this post.


----------



## blueridge

Can't wait to see what you do with that extra tank now :wink:

Snickers is adorable! And on the snickers bar is just great! 
It'll be fun watching his progress.


----------



## themamaj

Have another set of pictures loading. Soo much trouble with internet tonight!


----------



## blueridge

Can't wait!


----------



## themamaj

Snicker in first shed! I couldn't wait to see him this am because I knew his colors would be vivid. So pretty seeing the red and a few orange spots coming out. If follow parents lead will get even prettier with age. Love his little gargoyle spots on head. Echo has met her match with strong will personalities. The more I handle her the better she is getting. She let my grandson and daughter's boyfriend hold her. I always am standing right by with hands ready to catch as great jumper. Cresties have the cutest little sticky feet. 

Funny story about Chomper. Daughter took care of my animals while in Nashville last weekend. She felt sorry for Chomper giving his pouty eye to get out of the tank so she got him out to walk around which was fine. Daughter is well ALL GIRL! Love her heart she went to pick him up and he sighed. She totally freaked out and apparently called me 6 times in a panic. I was driving so didn't hear phone on vibrate. She had to call boyfriend to come over to pick Chomper up and put back in tank. I laughed my head off when I heard. Chomper was out with us tonight sporting his new cowboy hat. That was his souvenir from Nashville. You know home of country music. He had to have a hat! He is such a funny passive boy. Not quite the Godzilla my daughter was trying to pick up lol. He is my lap lizard. So love this boy. I think he is my Chance of the lizard world. Chomper came home just at right time. I miss Chance so bad. I enjoy all my fish but I don't think I will ever have a special bond with one again like I did with Chance. He is forever in my heart! I have a video tribute I am wanting to do for him. Just can't do it yet but will when time is right. Sorry pictures so choppy in posting. It is taking forever to upload anything. Last picture was my highlight from the Repticon show holding a savannah monitor. His name was Patrick. He was a rescue animal received on St Patrick's Day. That was also my gmas bday so pretty cool. What a big boy at 10 lbs!! Loved him. It is a wonder I didn't sneak him off to the car


----------



## BettaSplendid

Chomper's little hat, hehehe, I love that. 

I still think of Chance often. He had personality for sure.


----------



## blueridge

Snickers is gorgeous! Do you know if they drop their tails like crested geckos? 
I'm so happy to hear that Echo is calming down for you! Hopefully she'll be wonderful!

That hat! :laugh: You should totally dress him up more! 
Kind of jealous about holding the savannah monitor. That would be a totally cool experience! I can see why you wanted to take him home. If you see any babies they are totally cute too.


----------



## themamaj

The gargoyles can drop tail but if they do the grow back well enough hard for untrained eye to distinguish. That is a perk for sure. I saw a baby monitor too. Only $40 so affordable. So tempting!

Betta Splendid did you see pink frog picture?


----------



## blueridge

I thought about getting one, till I realized they need like a 4ft+ house when they get older :laugh: I definitely don't have room for that!


----------



## themamaj

I finally decided on the fish for Derek's community tank...brass tetras. I have admired them for some time now and thought their coloration would be a complement to Derek. He flare for a minute when I was floating the tetra bag but then he went off and didn't care. The tetras are exploring and showing some cool schooling behavior. I think this will be a good fit for Derek. He is an extremely laid back boy and was used to cardinals in the past. It is nice to see active fish in the tank again. Here is a short video.


----------



## themamaj

Well what do you know! Princess Sofie has decided she loves dubia roaches and has gobbled them up tonight. Yeah something made easy. I bought 3 dozen crickets yesterday and threw out at least 6 that died overnight and that is just what I fished out. With crickets about half die off in first days of having them even with cricket foods and hydration gel. Out of 500 hundred dubias ordered and lost maybe one if that. They are so much easier to keep and much better feeders for nutrition in my opinion! Little Snickers is doing well. He is getting a little belly on him. He will eat fine off my finger or even out of a spoon but can't hardly get him to eat out of cup on feeding ledge. Echo is also being a diva tonight. She came out to see if food in her cup but when she saw me she dashed for the plants. Oh no...Mama will want to hold me. Lay low! I am onto you Echo. I will let you slide tonight. Chomper was really quiet when got home tonight. I don't like quiet animals so took him in for his bath. We are working on bath training for potty. He is doing really well now but likes to have trickling water in his bath. Something about that trickle makes him go. Lol I guess me too. He has been shedding for a week or so now. Beardies shed in sections instead of full body sheds. He had a piece come off his beard. It is interesting to see as comes off in same shape as little spikes. He has been through both front legs shed, beard shed and tonight a toe shed. Drives me batty. His baths really help with that plus he seems to enjoy his warm soaks. Afterwards I wrap him in a towel and he will snuggle with me before he gets a little playtime out. Rotten! 

On fish updates: the brass tetras ate for first time tonight. They are super shy and want to congregate in the back of tank by filter. I think after a few days they will get more confident in new home. I am using Stability in their tank for a week to help them transition. I may add some garlic as well tomorrow to encourage feeding. Poor fish have had a lot of pellets lately. I need to break out some frozen food tomorrow for a treat. I bought a few new plants and hope to get them put in tanks. Work has gotten busy so haven't had a lot of down time. Harbor was so funny tonight. He just perches on his plant waiting feeding time. He has grown so much and really is a lovely boy. He does a great job wrangling catfish as well. Goliath would be proud of him.


----------



## blueridge

Dubias are definitely the way to go! With the crickets dying, and if you let them get big enough they make a lot of noise at night, is totally why I started feeding dubias too! 

Echo sounds like a hoot! And you are spoiling Snickers :laugh: 
I can just picture a little bearded dragon all wrapped up in a towel like a little puppy/kitten snuggling on the couch. Eeekk! So adorable!


----------



## themamaj

Excuse me...Mama can you make the bath a little warmer tonight? Ahh this is the life warm soak and warm towel 😊🐊


----------



## blueridge

Awwww! What a cutie! Are you sure he is a lizard and not a baby?


----------



## themamaj

If you saw my reptile post you know I have a couple of new additions! I drove down to the Chattanooga Repticon yesterday. Several vendors I saw in Nashville were going to be there as well as some new ones I haven't seen before. So far there are not as many vendor signed up for Knoxville show in September but I am hoping that will change as time grows near. There were several seminars on geckos that I really wanted to see and got there just in time for the first show by Top Hat Geckos. This is a breeder out of Florida. She had such a passion for the animals she breeds and has worked hard to develop quality leopard geckos with good genetic lines. We had some good discussions and it was interesting to hear her talk about her breeding program. She had some lovely lavender patterned geckos and really beautiful albinos. I had been thinking about an albino and found one of her babies that I really loved. I will say "he" but don't know as too young to sex, was a real stand out to me. Initially, I had hoped to get another girl and at some point let her share a tank with Sofie if they got along. Princess Sofie may or may not decide she will share her castle so that will be something I will look at in the future after this one reaches adulthood. If it turns out to be a boy, I am thinking about letting Sofie breed a round. I can handle 2 eggs. 100 bettas maybe a bit more work breeding lol. I struggled with a name that was generic. Sometimes I just know when I see an animal and other times I might have a name in mind and then look for the animal specifically. My daughter suggested Rango but sent me a typo that was *Tango*. I thought that was cute plus if it turns out to be a boy...it takes 2 to Tango lolol!! I have Tango in a 10 gallon for now since a baby. I will be moving him to a 20L in the next few months after he grows a bit. The breeder agreed with me that was best for now not to overwhelm him. It is funny to see how different his personality is from Sofie! He is much more curious and loves to climb. He can be very shy too. He let me hold him for a brief time today. I have tried several foods as crickets, roach and meal worms. So far won't eat but don't think Sofie did either for a day or two. I have another thermostat coming in for his heat mat. I have been checking it regularly with my temp gun and tried to adjust hide and carpets to keep temp at 93 degrees. I think thermostats are a must for those mats. They can get too hot too easily. Tango's tank is sort of a mismash of stuff right now. I am still researching and thinking how I want to do leo cages long term. 

I did a lot of walking around at the show and talking with different breeders. I talked with a bearded dragon breeder called Jungle Jewels. I had followed them online so it was nice to see in person. He had some really nice red dragons. At some point I want to get a hypo leatherback either citrus or red female. I saw some in Nashville I really liked but after bought Snickers and supplies out of money. this show had lots of turtles. I saw a fair amount of crested geckos but very few gargoyles. Snakes are always big. There was one snake I wanted to get a picture of for my son but forgot. It was $1000! Unreal but let me tell you the most gorgeous patterned snake I have ever seen! Blueridge they had a couple of Jackson chameleons, one Parsons, and one Veil. All very pretty. I saw a fair amount of monitors, some collard lizards and a few crocodile skinks. It is interesting seeing variety of animals. The second show I caught was the snake show. They were talking all about conservation and teaching the public about snakes. It was a very good show and the perks were getting to hold each of the snakes. They had a burmese python, reticulated and a green anaconda. Boy that dude was big. I was all about holding them. Seriously who gets to hold an anaconda in their life?! I felt like Steve Irwin there for a minute. It really gives you an appreciation for the animals getting to see and hold them in person. 

The main item on my shopping list at the show was for a pacman frog. I have been researching frogs and a pacman was such a great fit for me. He eats everything I keep on hand for feeders, low maintenance and just a really cool observation animal. I saw both the albino and the green ones. I personally just really like the green but the albinos were such a pretty color of peach. I had the name picked out already so each frog I went to and looked at I asked it...are you *Pixel*? It is just my crazy way of connecting with the animal. Remember I am an eye person. The eyes tell so much. I got to this lighter green frog. He looked up at me and I knew he was the one. Oh he is the cutest! I opened lid in car to get a quick picture and he jumped in my lap. Ahh no buddy back in the cup. No frogs jumping through the car haha. When I got home he hopped in his tank and ate a roach for me right off the bat. Then he jumped in his water dish and jumped to the side of tank and burrowed himself down in his little hole. That is big activity for a pacman! They do nothing but sit and wait for food as opportunistic feeders. I was teasing my daughter this am. She got to see him eat. Then later came home from church and he had rotated maybe a quarter way around his circle. I said LOOK he moved! She didn't get the humor. Right now I have him in a 5.5 gallon (Edwards old tank perfect!) because he is only about half dollar size. He will get to be a big dude at a minimum of 4 inches diameter to larger if turns out to be female. They are very sedentary so do not need a large tank. I will move him to a 10 gallon as an adult and he will be fine in that for life. Ok here is your quiz...guess why Pixel is perfect name for a pacman frog? Because pixels have lots of "bytes" 

So that has been my weekend. I had planned to vlog at Repticon but just decided to walk around and just enjoy the show. It was nice going by myself with no schedule. I look forward to the Knoxville show. I plan on going both days to that and hopefully catching all the presentations. Off to do some water changes. By the way, I am considering starting a reptile/amphibian journal here on the site. Would you all prefer I separate journal entries or have all in one?

Here is Tango. Such a poser! Some show pictures and Pixel. Stinking cute. Look at little froggy butt. 😊🐸


----------



## themamaj

Just got through cleaning Sofie's tank. I got her a new log hide for her cool side. I hope she likes it. She is pouting at moment because I gave her a bath. I typically will give her a long bath when she is close to shed. It helps so much with preventing any stuck skin on toes especially. From the looks of her she will shed tonight or possibly tomorrow. It is always so fun to see how vivid her colors get right afterwards. 

I am very puzzled by the brass tetras in Derek's tank. They are continuing to hide or stay in the back of the tank. They are eating and as far as I can tell *Derek* is very chill with them. I have never had a community fish this slow to come around. 

*Fish updates:** Patrick* seems to be enjoying some new cabomba I put in tank. It is always fun to watch them with a new plant which they perceive like a new toy swimming in and out. *Edward* is loving his new tank. I think he appreciates the leds and it sure shows off his colors better having the bright light. The other perk is I have not had the algae issues since the light change. *Freedom* is doing well. His purple and red colors are so pretty. He seems to like interacting with *Hobbes* but I think it stresses Hobbes a bit. He bit a big chunk out of his tail. Ugg and he had the prettiest long fins. I think I see a little new growth but having a tank buddy next door and the move across the room seem to throw him for a loop. *Popsicle* is her chipper little self. She is a bundle of energy still. *Flurry *just flutters around. He has some iridescent highlights that are so pretty when the light catches it. I had to put* Patches* down this week. He had been declining and stopped eating. *Kevin* has been my other sick one. I am pretty sure he has dropsy. I am starting him on Kannaplex in hopes of some improvement. * Lionel* is doing fine. He is my tetra chaser. He loves to sneak up behind them and shoot them across the tank. *Indigo* is doing very well. I am really pleased with the crypts in his tank. They really have taken off growing. I wish all my plants were that easy! *Marlie* and *Sara *seem to enjoy each other. I can see Marlie is slowing down. She is now my oldest fish currently. *Audubon *is still as skiddish as ever when you approach the tank. Pull out a camera and he is gone forever. Stinker is so pretty too! I can never get a good picture of him. Funny enough he enjoyed taunting *Chomper* the other night. Chomper was down playing and I had him up by Audubon's tank. Of course Chomper tries to lick anything that moves so he licked at tank with Audubon close by. Audubon would swim away but then come right back to tease him them swim away again. He kept coming back over and over like haha you can't get me! It was really funny especially since he is so skiddish around people. *Blue* is doing good too. He is a veracious eater. I am going to add some more plants to his tank today. I am looking at room arrangements. I think I can probably find space for Blue to move in fish room but haven't figured out* Harbor*'s space yet. If I move those two then all the fish will be together. *Koda* will stay in the bonus room because the temp in there is so much better for her. Axolotls tank needs to stay well under 70 and preferably around 65-68. With a fan and her in the cooler room, I can pretty well keep her in that temp range. Back to work. 
*Thank you all for reading and supporting my journal! It is a great joy to share my animals and my days with you!!*


----------



## blueridge

It sounds like you had an awesome time at Repticon! Our next show isn't until November. Such a long wait for me. It is cool looking at all the pictures. Congrats on getting another leopard gecko, and the pacman frog! He is a total cutie. Totally jealous about seeing the chameleons. I am definitely getting a male Jackson's for one of the enclosures. They look so much like tiny triceratops.


----------



## Tealight03

Love all the pics!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight!!

Blueridge the Jackson's are so neat with horns. I will look fwd to you getting one too 😉

Here are a couple of silly pictures tonight. Sofie on way to shed. Girl if I had skin hanging like that I would run to the hide too! Also my silly mystery snail. It cracked me up to see it sucking the stem of the plant. The picture turned out cool looking with orange wall in background. It gave it a sunburst look.


----------



## themamaj

One more note and have to go to bed. Tango ate two meal worms for me and drank quite a bit of water droplets off the tank wall when misting. Always a sigh of relief when new animal eats and shows normal behavior. I imagine it is so stressful for them being moved all over the place before finally settling into new home. Now if I can teach Snickers to eat from a dish it will all be good right?! I pulled out the garlic guns on the brass tetras. Nothing like a big drop of garlic to stimulate your appetite. Actually a big bowl of garlic rolls sounds pretty good!! Idk maybe the silly fish think the back of the tank is the front. Stranger things have happened. I dosed the vitachem around the room as well. I have been slacking on my supplements lately and need to get back in regular routine. I really like vitachem to help boost immunity. Evenings are funny around here. Chomper wants to go to bed early so I have to put a blanket over his tank if I am up late which is always. To see geckos in action I about have to stay up. All the fish are getting comfortable in their tanks for the night. Chomper is fast asleep in hammock and lights are going off in the room. Just as turning down the light little frog eyes peep out from the dirt. Too cute.


----------



## themamaj

Pretty Sofie after her shed! Love seeing those vivid colors. Her black spots have increased even more now. She is such a sassy one. Left me a gianormous poop on her hammock right up front for me to see. No doubt payment for that bath last night.

Here is your morning frog action shot. He rotated! The suspense is up for what the afternoon position will be. He moves about as fast as my computer at work haha. I love this frog! Actually he was so cute last night. He would peer out if burrow with only eyes. Then he would disappear down in it. I would look over again and he had popped out again. I will have to get a video of him eating. Big mouth for a little fellow.

Tango was all curled up in moist hide box. Cuteness overload. He always has a smile


----------



## blueridge

What a bunch of cuties! The Pacman frog sounds very entertaining :laugh: Glad to hear that the new kids are settling in well too!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I showed her the tutti fruiti frog. I would name it Bubblegum. She wasn't crazy over it, amazingly. Daughter is a fish loyalist. She went WILD over Flurry though. "THAT IS MY DREAM BETTA! ... Umm, other than MY betta, of course..." She wanted you to know that Sugar and Glacier are good names for future white bettas. 

We have been busy here with baby chicks. Daughter wanted Silver Sebrights so we ordered some and a few other breeds. They are professional poopers, lemme just say that. There are 21 of them. They all arrived alive but one has a hurt leg, one has a trembling issue, and one has an eye shut. Those 3 I keep separate from the others. I put up video.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tango and Pixel are precious! Love the names. 

Okay, I had to laugh a little. You held the snakes..? Now, I admit my memory is a lot like a colander, BUT I distinctly remember you writing that your son got a snake and that you said something to the effect that you would not be holding it? Or did I dream that. Well, it is fun when we can overcome our fears amd instead find out it is nothing to fear but actually kinda cool. I remember I was terrified of touching a snail in my aquariums but now I am not. 

... I still don't like heights tho.


----------



## Tealight03

When I was at Petco today I looked at the Leopard Geckos. They were pretty small and honestly looked sickly. They were all sleeping in a hide that was facing so you could see them. What would I look for if I wanted a healthy gecko? Big if, just curious. They caught my eye as I was heading for the register.


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Tango and Pixel are precious! Love the names.
> 
> Okay, I had to laugh a little. You held the snakes..? Now, I admit my memory is a lot like a colander, BUT I distinctly remember you writing that your son got a snake and that you said something to the effect that you would not be holding it? Or did I dream that. Well, it is fun when we can overcome our fears amd instead find out it is nothing to fear but actually kinda cool. I remember I was terrified of touching a snail in my aquariums but now I am not.
> 
> ... I still don't like heights tho.


That makes two of us and heights. I go weak in the knees! As for son snake, I probably voiced some initial reservations especially of idea of it coming to visit. Mainly because Kringle would be a nice food source lol. No I am not at all scared of snakes. I think they are interesting but had not had any first hand experience with one as a pet until my son got his. I am totally swayed now and usually say " hi honey...can I hold the snake" as soon as I hit the door to his apt. He just laughs at me. He could bring it to visit now. I am totally fine with it. Actually have researched a western hognose snake. They are on the smaller size (like Chomper size in length) for a male. They have the cutest little upturned noses. We will see


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> When I was at Petco today I looked at the Leopard Geckos. They were pretty small and honestly looked sickly. They were all sleeping in a hide that was facing so you could see them. What would I look for if I wanted a healthy gecko? Big if, just curious. They caught my eye as I was heading for the register.


Great question Tealight! Unfortunately many of the big box stores have gone to stocking baby or young juvenile leos. For your first gecko I would suggest getting an older juvenile if possible that is an established eater. That helps alleviate stress for you and the animal. Example Sofie was probably 4 months or so when I got her. She was still young but hardy enough that I didn't feel like I would break her. Tango is 8 weeks old. He probably is the size of many of the baby leos you see. One key thing to look for in a healthy leo is the tail. The tail is where they store their fat. A fat tail=healthy gecko. Of course a baby won't have as big of a tail as an adult but still good to evaluate.You want to also look for bright eyes. No crusting or discharge around eyes or nose. Look at their toes. Are they all there and no deformities. Look at their skin. Do you see any stuck shed? Tails are also important to look at to see if there has been a dropped tail that has regrown. The skin will look different if it is a regrown tail. I also take a good look in the cages at the poops. Poop should look like little sausages with a white sausage attached. The white part is the urate (urine). If you see lots of runny poops in the cage run away. Don't be afraid to get the gecko out and hold it. See how you feel comfort wise with it. Young ones are a bit more jumpy but see how the animal responds to you. Will it calm down with you. If you can observe it when it is awake. Does it seem interested in environment crawling around? Hopefully those are some helpful suggestions. Thanks for asking!!! Leos are wonderful pets, low maintenance and big on personality!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks so much! They were really skinny. I thought of Sofie's tail, which is probably bigger than all of them combined. So sad. Wonder if I could find a local breeder or rescue. 

I need to go back and see pics of Tango again. I think I got distracted by Chomper lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm I'd say they were smaller than Tango. Still makes me sad.


----------



## themamaj

Yes I know what you mean. I have about brought several home with me because of that. I am not opposed to pet stores as have several animals from them which are great and healthy pets. It helps to know your local store and use good judgement. A breeder is obviously the best option because they usually put a lot of time and care into their animals. A good breeder really wants their animals to be healthy and thrive in new home. Reptile shows like Repticon and the like are a good way to meet breeders and see their stock in person. Rescues are also great in that it gives animals a second chance. You know I am all about that. And as a side note Sofie's tail puts African Fat Tail Geckos to shame haha. Hopefully Tango will put a little weight on his soon.


----------



## Tealight03

Lol, she's a healthy girl!


----------



## themamaj

Ugg went to feed tonight and my pretty mystery snail was doa in the front of the tank. I have had him a long time but that was out of the blue. The other bad thing is I have a cardinal tetra gone mia. I spent 30 minutes tearing tank apart looking for it. No evidence but thinking probably same fate as the snail. Why does this stuff always happen when you needed to go to bed at 9:30 and it is 12:30 and still up with fruit tray you need to make for work the next morning and go in early. Ahhhh. What are the odds I will get up early and make it??? So tired may try and hope for the best. Teacher's meeting tomorrow and toast from today.


----------



## themamaj

I saw this on Instagram today and about busted a gut laughing. Soo funny!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Those hognose are super cute! 

I would love to go to a Repticon with you. It would be so fun to follow you and see what you got excited over. The videos are the next best thing though. 

My feet start tingling if I even see someone ELSE up high, like walking on the roof of their one story house. They're doing it now, just at the thought. I am wimpy.


----------



## themamaj

Aww thats so sweet. I would love to spend day with you all fish or reptile shopping. That would be so fun. We could rate all the stores and think of new ideas in aquascaping or vivarium design 🤗😁


----------



## themamaj

Today was such a crazy day. Power went off during early morning hours so that plan of fruit tray and dip making had to be delayed till power on. I ended up late for work but so was everyone else. Think whole area was out. I never heard why. Really weird. We had great teacher mtg and good luncheon. Nice seeing everyone. I thought afternoon would be calm but just about drop kicked my work computer out the door. Spent 2 hrs on a project that couldn't complete because old computer doesnt have newer operating system therfore it couldnt support the web browser on site I need to be on. After trying to do updates still nothing. Another co-worker tried and we both were at loss of sanity. For now it will have to wait. The bigger frustratiin is being beaten by an electronic box! Now who can relate to that pain? Haha probably all of us. One perk today was I found some reptile supplies on a yard sale group online. I went to meet lady and hello I met the mother load of hides!!! Look what I got for $18! Each would cost about 20-30 in store. The lady had 2 bearded dragons who had bred. She had placed all babies so getting rid of some things. Sooo excited. Can use smaller hides for Sofie and Tango. Big rock is exact one have for Chomper. Now I have a spare to swap if he makes a mess and extras if another lizard appears at some point 😉 They need to be scrubbed and bleached but thrilled to find something like that for a great deal!


----------



## blueridge

Awesome way to end the day with those hides :shock:


----------



## themamaj

A day in the life of a pacman frog. This may be more activity than you can stand lol. Silly boy bit my finger today thinking it was a worm when I had hand in tank. It didnt hurt at all but lets say we both jumped with surprise. 🐸😲 I usually tong feed him because it is easier for him to grab the food and not eat the substrate. He is a good eater. I will try to get a feeding video one day when daughter here to film for me.


----------



## themamaj

Why I shouldn't go in pet stores. Swayed by beautiful fish. Lady ringing up put a bag around cup. I said "oh thanks that helps destress them on ride home". She said " I thought it would protect you from a spill if it splashed out some". I was thinking yeah especially if carrying in purse right Tealight 😉 Meet Jameson


----------



## Tealight03

Ohh he is gorgeous! Yes a bag would help with purse leakage! I didn't think it would help with destressing. It makes sense though!


----------



## Fishingforcats

It looks like he's wearing lipstick x) (or he ate something blue, like a smurf).


----------



## themamaj

Oh Smurf name would have been funny. I just watched that movie with grandson last week. He cracks me up with those pucker faces. He would be a good mate for Marlie. 

I put him in one of my spare 3 gallons. He seems pretty happy but gets a little skidish if approach the tank too fast. Hopefully he will settle in nicely. I thought of a few names but Jameson just came to me. Tealight I was thinking of you and the cup story and could just hear you working in your room saying Liam James what have you got into now! Jameson is in his honor. Liam may get the big head now


----------



## themamaj

I bought these hornworms this past Sat. I bet they have tripled in size! Look how huge they are. Chomper is delighted.


----------



## Tealight03

That would be the hard part about lizards I think, keeping live food. Do you keep them or feed as you buy? 

Liam James is honored! He's been behaving himself lately lol.


----------



## themamaj

A few more pictures. Tango's tank. I was worried he was eating enough. That little dude ate 4 meal worms and a waxworm over night. Apparently making up for lost time. If he keeps that up he may give Sofie a run for money on tails. He weighs 12 grams. This is first weight I have gotten since came home. These leos are the funniest animals. Sofie has been camped out behind her favorite plant today. I think she likes being pampered like a pacman frog. I have to drop her food in front of her nose too. So rotten!

Pixel's tank. He loves to burrow in corner with the sphagnum moss. I hope he will stay out more as gets comfortable with me and tank. I love that little froggy face.


----------



## themamaj

I try to keep feeders on hand. I usually only buy a few dozen crickets at a time because so hard to keep alive long. I always have mealworms, superworms, waxworms and dubia roaches on hand. I am trying to get a roach colony going but Chomper goes through them pretty quick. About 200 will last me about 6 weeks right now. I hope to order some breeder roaches next time and breed in separate tub. They really are my preferred feeder. I will buy Phoenix worms and hornworms periodically.


----------



## blueridge

So many new animals! I love it  
Tango is gorgeous, and Pixel's cute froggy face is so hard to resist. I would have a hard time not feeding him every time I saw him >.<


----------



## themamaj

Thanks. Yes frog eyes are hard to resist! He is so cute eating. When he gets bigger I will probably try him on a pinky. 

Just cleaned Harbor's tank. Catfish go nuts after a water change. They are so active zipping around. I have just sat and stared at his tank. Memorizing watching activity with Harbor's red flutters go by. I pulled out a bunch of water sprite that had taken over. Tank is simple now but I think I really like it. Moss (or algae) growing on driftwood. It has just taken off. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## themamaj

Sofie is loving floor time tonight. She checked out all the new hides for me. I also did weights tonight. Uh oh someone has been eating well and gained 2 grams. Sofie weighs 53g.

Snickers gained a gram!! Up to 4g.

Echo was not happy getting weighed but she has also gained a gram and up to 27g. Very tickled all geckos growing and doing well.


----------



## themamaj

Thought you might like to see short video of Snickers. Those pretty colors are coming out more which you can see when put him in brighter light. He waited so patiently in his cup while cleaning tank. He does very well with handling and usually will crawl up on you when stick hand in tank. Such a good boy.


----------



## themamaj

Echo also had a tank cleaning tonight. Mainly just spot cleaning and wiping down the glass. I just left her in tank since wasnt doing anything major. I got really tickled at her. Usually she is hidden at all times. All that ruckus I was making sparked her curiosity. She crawled out to see exactly what I was doing. Then she decided she was social and crawled up on door edge to me. She is such a cutie with those beautiful eyelashes! I just saver time out with her. She did really well tonight, but was ready to go back in. One big jump and off she goes diving behind the plants. Crested geckos are such a fun animal to keep.


----------



## ryry2012

Awww... You have so many cuties!


I have to confess. When I first time I searched hornworm pictures, I thought I would faint. While I'm OK with spiders and roaches, critters like caterpillars and centipedes creep me out. When I was a child, I was picking green pods in the yard. One pod, two pods...and I accidently picked a fat green caterpillar. I still remember how it felt... This is one of the reasons why they creep me out :-D


----------



## themamaj

Oh no. That would have freaked me out too. 

This video might be easier to watch then feeding a dubia.


----------



## themamaj

Well I have one more surprise up my sleeve.... A steppe runner lizard! This is a small species of lizards that are native to Russia, Ukraine and Romania. They are fairly new in the pet trade but something that I hope we will see more and more of. They are small lizard of about 6 inches as an adult. They don't need a large enclosure. I have 1 in a 10 gallon but you can easily keep a trio in a 20L. The neat thing about these lizards is that they are very docile for a lizard that size. I call them a bearded dragon in a leopard gecko body. They seem to like interaction and are a diurnal species. Their care is much like a bearded dragon in that they need a basking spot in addition to uva/uvb lighting. Their diet is crickets, mealworms, dubias and the like. They have pretty patterns and remind me of a miniature tegu. These lizards have been on my radar and special to me because daughter is adopted from Russia. How cool to have a reptile native to her birth country. At first glance my hunch is male. Males tend to have bigger jowls around the neck. I got a quick look at the vent but hard to know for sure. I loved little circle patterns on back. Decided to name him Cheerio. He has already had a big day. I looked at him at lps and was so thrilled to see one local. I have been on a wait list from an online breeder but they have been out of stock. I left the store and did some more thinking and research to make sure I had what I needed for set up. Couldn't quit thinking about him so back in the car to get him. All the staff couldn't believe how easily he came out to me. The workers said they all tried to hold him but he wouldn't settle for them as very quick and jumpy. I just stuck hand in cage and got him. He even closed eyes when petting like he liked it. He did fine with me holding him. They all said oh he has found his home! It is meant to be. I just laughed. Yeah call me the lizard whisperer. Haha. Actually animals sense when you can hold them confidently. I think that helps them relax. I have been around enough reptiles to know how to approach them. I gave him short bath when got home just to hydrate him from cup ride. He burrowed down in substrate and is resting in hide now. Yes the reptile rack is about full now lol The first picture is of him in the store. They have a little tongue they will flick like a skink or a tegu. Pretty cute! Meet Cheerio


----------



## blueridge

OMG! So glad you got one! Cheerio is a perfect name for him too. I can't believe you found something like that locally. I totally agree to that his pattern looks like a little tegu. Can't wait to see more pictures of him. It sounds like y'all were meant to be.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge! I will be getting some weights and measurements after he has some time to settle in. Lots more pictures to come.


----------



## themamaj

Walked in room and Cheerio had burrowed under cave with little head sticking out. Really cute. I don't normally handle new ones much first day but grandson came over and spotted him right away. Grandson is a pro at handling so I let him sit in floor and hold him just a minute. Cheerio did great and just sat very still and let him pet his back gently. I got a cute picture of Cheerio basking. Looks so much like a mini tegu.

Needed to get grandson in bath. Only way he would was if Chomper took his same time so I sat in bathroom with both of them. Of course Chomper needed a toy too 😊🐊🦆


----------



## blueridge

The rubber ducky is great :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

Sitting in fish room with grandson earlier. Of course big 1st grader loves to count things. He said grandma did you know you have 7 lizards? Yes...well technically one of those is a frog. Grandma did you know there are 14 fish tanks in here? And 2 in my room that is 16! Good adding. Wow grandma you sure have a lot of tanks. Funny he didn't think about Koda. Yes buddy I sure do!

Life with reptiles...all family sitting in den talking and cricket goes jumping by. Another running through room currently. I just have to laugh. All the more reasons to love dubias...contained!

I tweaked Pixels tank last night and made him a cave hide out of cork bark. He seemed to like it and I thought great now he will stay out of the back corner. Well one guess where he is now? Back corner under my pretty scaped area. Rrrr

I got Cheerio out briefly to get a weight and measurement. He weighed 20 grams and was about 6.75 inches. Measurement seem to indicate an adult. He is eating well and pooped last night. About 95% of time hiding in cave. He will burrow tunnels under it and stick his head out in the light. I can tell he still feels a bit overwhelmed with the transitions. I hope a few days and he will settle in more. I added a couple of aquarium plants to his tank to give it some more interest.

Tango tonight out for someone floor time. Look at that tail fattening up! All his personality faces of mischievous, dreamy, curious and cuteness. He is doing really well. I show him to Sofie. She is grumpy butt tonight and doesn't have any interest in him. I am beginning to think she has moved up to queen status and decided when she will allow you to be in her presence. Funny funny girl!

Fish doing well. Stinking brass tetras remain in back of tank. One will venture out but others stay huddled in back. Kindof defeats purpose of community tank when dont see the fish! Tomorrow going to do water changes. Anxious to watch animals during eclipse. Heard animals can have strange behaviors during one. Of course around here strange behaviors aren't unusual haha. Here is a fun picture of daughter and grandson all ready with glasses for big event. It will be neat. Be safe watching. Will try to get some more fish pictures tomorrow as well.


----------



## blueridge

Love all the pictures! Pixel is adorable under his cork bark. I like Cheerio's pattern. Very pretty! 
Tango is a cutie~ He has very cool looking eyes too.


----------



## themamaj

So excited for my dyi coconut gecko hide. I saw this on YouTube and had to try. It takes a little time and muscle but totally worth it. I plan to hang it toward top of Echo's tank for an elevated hide for her. 

My other reptile life hack today is salt shakers. I put my calcium d3 in one and reptivite in other. Now it is so easy to calcium dust insects or add to beardie salad. It comes out evenly with no clumps. 

My favorite toy of the week was a new mister from Petco. I got it for $2 with my rewards 😁 Now I want to spray everything!! I was using a traditional spray bottle but this is so much better with fine mist. The little things that excite me. 

I saw this cutie sticking head out this am. Makes me smile


----------



## themamaj

Ready for Totality 😎


----------



## themamaj

Jameson showing off his pretty fins


----------



## Tealight03

Jameson has such vibrant fins! So pretty. 

I love Chomper's picture! I got a kick out of everyone's photos. I was boring and didn't look.


----------



## themamaj

Some cute Pixel pictures and this week's weight of Snickers. Weight held steady but his face is looking a little more mature. 

I gave Tango first bath yesterday. He was so funny. What are you doing to me mama? I think he liked it though. No temper tantrums like Sofie. Tango is a voracious eater! I am amazed what he can put away. Growing baby!! I took a look at vent. Still to hard to tell for sure. I think I need to do a gender reveal video when it becomes obvious. haha What do you think?! He is really turning into a great leo!

I put the new coconut hides in Echo's tank. Even though I am using artificial plants at moment I think it looks like a nice vivarium. There is one hide in right bottom you can't see in picture and he has an artificial half coconut on left. The hanging one is in his favorite hide spot at top. I thought now he will love this. Guess where he wants to hide? In the dirt and sphanum moss on bottom of tank. Ahhhh Echo you make me crazy! 

Cheerio also got a bath yesterday. He had some stuck shed on foot. He did really well with bath but too jumpy to be handled. He got away from me and ran under recliner chair. Thankfully I got him out safely. Chomper enjoyed looking at new friend through the glass. If you look closely you can see Cheerio's little head sticking out from the hide. Maybe Chomper can tell him this is a fun place to live and not to be scared. I'm sure it is overwhelming to them going through so many changes at first.


----------



## MP505

Hi themamaj I noticed you bought a petco baby, and he looks similar to my own. I only had him a day now but he looks to be getting comfortable. I was wondering is there anyway to identify them this young? If so please tell. His name will either be Drogon or Dany if its a girl.


----------



## MP505

This will help sum up my aquarium experience if your wondering.

http://www.bettafish.com/141-meet-betta-keepers/744658-baby-betta.html


----------



## themamaj

Aww what a cutie! And welcome to the forum! It sounds like you got into the hobby similar to me with that first fish purchase and then you are the one hooked haha. Your fish looks like my baby Popsicle. At first glance I would guess female. One of the best ways to sex them is to look for ovaries. I typically will shine a bright flashlight on their tummy. If you see a yellowish cone shape that is the ovaries. The ovaposture is another indication which is a little white dot just in front of their anal fin. I just saw your post as well. A five gallon is great for bettas but if you want to keep neons and cories I would probably upgrade to a larger tank. I have kept a betta and 6 neons in a 10 gallon and they have done well together. As for your cory, they are great as well with bettas but your cory may not be settling in because they are a shoaling species. They really like to be in groups of about 6 if possible. They will do ok in smaller groups but you will see less stress and more typical behaviors in bigger groups. One of the best resources for stocking is aquaadvisor. You can google it and the site has great recommendations for tank size and stocking. Thanks for posting! I will look forward to reading more about your little one


----------



## themamaj

Just ordered a Zoo Med low profile hood for T5 bulb for Cheerio's tank. It came today and let me tell you I can't brag enough about that product! I have another reflector Nano Tech Sunblaster T5 on Chomper's tank which is a good one but I like the Zoo Med so much better. If you are ever in the market for a UVA/UVB strip light for a reptile it is totally worth the investment.


----------



## MP505

Thank you for the information that site is really helpful. I knew (but didn't want to admit it) that I had too many fish in there. I would like to keep the bottom feeders but maybe give the tetras to a relative- just asked him. that site is a great tool, thanks. I'll keep you updated on growth & subscribe to the J Journals as its pretty informative.


----------



## themamaj

So glad it was helpful!


----------



## themamaj

Is it just me or do these faces look guilty about something? My mischievous cats Zoe and Oreo.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Kringle our seed junkie


----------



## themamaj

How about some fish pictures??? 😁

Jameson can just wow me with those fins. Getting prettier if that is possible. Tickled to get good shot of him. Marlie, is still the cutest little koi girl and Sara and spikey fins. Love crowntail girls! Edward is another beautiful mustard boy!


----------



## themamaj

Derek


----------



## MP505

Very cool fish themamaj! I like all their distinctiveness. Each has their own beauty.


----------



## Fishingforcats

Marlie looks really cute. If I had her, I probably would have named her Spot. (very original I know)


----------



## themamaj

MP505 said:


> Very cool fish themamaj! I like all their distinctiveness. Each has their own beauty.


Thank you! It is amazing how different their personalities are as well!


----------



## Tealight03

Beautiful pictures. How old is Marlie?


----------



## themamaj

Fishingforcats said:


> Marlie looks really cute. If I had her, I probably would have named her Spot. (very original I know)


Yes that is about all that is left from koi markings. Here is a picture of Marlie when I first got her to show you how the reds have become more dominant over time. Some *fun facts about Marlie*: She is named after my mom because it looks like she is wearing red lipstick like my mom does all the time. Her nickname is Hot Lips because of those great lips as well and because she is a favorite girl among all my betta boys  She was my first ever shipped fish. She came home in December of 2015.


----------



## themamaj

Hey Storm...guess what happens when you wont quit biting your tail? Mama buys you frogs 🐸


----------



## themamaj

So what do you do when you really need to go to bed but don't want to...write in your journal of course. Writing comes easy for me. I tend to be a person that writes from the heart. I hope that comes across in my journal. I have tried to share the ups and downs of the hobby as well as desire to learn more for the best of the animals. I look around the fish room and it amazes me to think about my first fish Leo who started out in a half gallon betta tank with a poor plastic plant and colorful gravel to now seeing the difference in a large planted aquarium. Leo with her cute little zippy personality and funny upturned mouth sure hooked my heart into bettas. Thankfully she lived with me a long time even while I was very much in the learning process. Have been working on some water changes tonight and tweaking a little aquascaping. I have a bunch of hygrophillia in Derek's tank that was one of my original plants in first planted aquarium. The plant is super hardy and must love my hard water as it has propagated a great majority of plants in other tanks around the room. Now if I could just grow java moss!! I added a clump of cabomba to Indigo's tank to fill in some dead space along the back wall. I think it really looks nice. The crypt in his tank has also done really well. It took a little while to settle in but then has taken off with growth. 

As I sit here to type I am being serenaded by african dwarf frogs  I keep hearing this little noise. Oh yeah I forgot they will sing at night. It is not very loud so you really have to listen for it. I had mentioned in previous post that I had picked up a couple of frogs for Storm's tank. He is one of my most gorgeous bettas and of course has turned into a biter. Make me crazy!! One thing I have learned over the years is that "sometimes" a tank mate will help the fish get their mind off their tails. I have missed having my ADF's. I thought this would be a good opportunity to add a couple back into the fish room and hopefully it would be a help to Storm. Well Storm is a good tank mate for the frogs because he could care less about them. I got tickled the frogs were making their made dash to the top for air and would knock Storm out of the way. He just looked confused and swam the other way. We'll see how long it takes him to figure out that the frogs get extra food in the tank. When the bettas learn that they tend to get competitive for food. Frogs are not the brightest bulb in the pack either in that you have to drop food on their heads or baster feed for them to see it. I think the rest of the crew will be happy to have frogs back too because I bring out the frozen food more often. Everyone was delighted with brine shrimp last night. 

Reptiles are all doing well. Chomper is starting into brumation which is a new behavior for me to experience. There are different stages of it and it really depends on the dragon as to how long and how deep of a sleep they will go into. Typically they will go off food too during this. Chomper so far has been taking really long naps for a good part of the day. He is staying in his cave and his food intake has decreased. He is still having some light activity during the day. The girl I got him from said he really didn't go through a typical brumation for her. I guess we will see. Snicker my gargoyle gecko is growing but ever so slowly. Goofball is rotten. He likes being fed with a spoon. Tango the baby leo eats like a tank. I don't know where he puts it. He ate like 8 meal worms and 2 roaches last night and looked around for more. Not surprised he is gaining weight fast. Sofie is well...Sofie. Refuses to poop on paper towel now and her favorite pooping spot is off the side of her hammock. IDK! Echo is doing well. She tolerates me holding her more. The only thing about crested geckos is you have to stay up late to see them. I got to see Cheerio, steppe runner, basking today. That was cool because he burrows and stays hidden a lot except for little head popping out under hide. I would like to see him eating more but he is eating. I got Pixel the frog to actual change tank sides tonight. It was fun getting to see him out more. 

Big day at work tomorrow so really should go to bed. I have typed long enough to procrastinate last tanks to do. I guess a project for tomorrow. Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## blueridge

Sounds like you are doing awesome! Can't wait to pictures of your little critters, hopefully throughout the week!


----------



## themamaj

So glad to be off work and back in the fish room. I have to talk to so many people when I am at work that some days I just want to retreat to the fish room and be quiet. I love watching the fish dance around in the sunlight of the tanks. There is nothing prettier to watch especially in a planted tank. I got tickled at Indigo. I sat my cell phone by his tank and he immediately started flaring at it. What is this mysterious black box??? I must intimidate it lol. Here is a picture of his tank. The crypt on the left has spread out and grown so much. I have always liked the wood piece in that tank. I thought it was cool when I saw it. It made me think of a cupped hand reaching out with smooth surface and curved lines. Definitely a unique piece to provide a good focal point. 

The brass tetras are coming along. They seem to be venturing out more to the front of the tank. I need to check aqua advisor but would like to add a couple of more to the school if my stocking levels are ok. 

Repticon Knoxville is this weekend. I have been so excited for that. I have my VIP tickets bought and plan to get in line super early to try to finally get a Zoo Med product tote bag. This is our weekend for grandson so that will be neat to take him to the show. I am going to have hubby bring him later so I can have a little shopping time prior to. I have several items on the wish list. I have been debating on a couple of things that I might like to add to the reptile side of the room. At the moment I am leaning towards a red eye crocodile skink. Have been doing lots of research on them and think they are such fascinating animals. I also pondered another pacman frog. I like the strawberry albino ones. I have had in the back of my mind another bearded dragon specifically a hypo trans leatherback citrus. Oh does that not scream expensive?! An albino hognose snake is in the running as well. I guess I will have to see what they have and how long the money lasts lol. A dalmation crestie would be cool too. I saw one of those at the last show. So many choices!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh fun! Hope you do some more vlogging while there!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh fun! Hopoe you do some more vlogging while there!


Going to try to


----------



## themamaj

One more tank and I am through water changes for the week and it is only Tuesday. Seriously exciting! I have some CaribSea sand coming in on Thursday. That time of year to bulk up my substrate again. After so much vacuuming it needs it. I am wanting to revamp Storm's tank a bit now that the frogs are in there. At the moment it seems like random plants and no cohesive look. That is one good thing about aquascaping. If you don't like it, tear it out and do it again. Must be my way of moving the furniture around. Sometimes you just need a fresh new look. I don't know what that look is but maybe inspiration will hit me. That was the goal this week to get caught up on water changes early to free me up for projects the rest of the week. I think hubby would be so thrilled if I cleaned and stored the pile of extra tanks I have in the bathroom corner. It is the I will get to that later corner. Can you relate?


----------



## themamaj

Look out you beardie girls...Chomper striking his sexy pose in bath tonight. He absolutely cracks me up!


----------



## blueridge

:shock: Can't wait to see what you bring home this weekend!


----------



## themamaj

Me too. Have been measuring my space on shelves to see what options are to accommodate different tank sizes lol. One of vendors I like for supplies will be there. Animals vary between shows so hoping one I am thinking hard on will be there.


----------



## themamaj

*Gaining Geckos!*

Snickers is up 1 gram since last weight on Aug 17. He is getting a tiny little belly 🤗 Tango is up 3 grams. His smiles are the best! Sofie is also up 3 grams. I think it is all in the tail. Love her smerky grin. Always the princess of the room. Last but not least tonight is Echo. She was not having it for pictures but got her to sit long enough for weight check. Somebody has been eating their crickets. Echo has gained 4 grams.


----------



## blueridge

Is that some red coloring coming in on Snickers? Tango is a cutie! Love his little smile


----------



## lilnaugrim

This reminds me, I need to weigh everyone too!


I adore your Gargoyle! He's so cute!! I love their faces.
Beautiful little crestie too!


----------



## themamaj

Blueridge yes his red is coming out more.

Thanks Lil! Can you believe how Sofie has grown since got her? Would love to see pictures of your guys! How old was Cloud Jumper when you got him? How old is your beardie?


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Blueridge yes his red is coming out more.
> 
> Thanks Lil! Can you believe how Sofie has grown since got her? Would love to see pictures of your guys! How old was Cloud Jumper when you got him? How old is your beardie?


Cloudjumper was barely 2 months, she was tiny. And I confirmed, definitely a she ^_^
Beardie (also a she lol), is maybe 3-5 months? Still small and young. I haven't really looked at age charts for them yet so I'm just guessing. Will try to get a better guess later.
And I'll definitely try. I hate uploading stuff from my phone, every mobile is just awful so I tend to try to avoid that. So, we'll see if I break out the DSLR and if they cooperate.


----------



## themamaj

*Repticon*

Great weekend at Repticon show. It was a much smaller show than others have attended but still good. I was able to go both days. This was grandson's first show. I think he really enjoyed it. We got to hold some neat animals and see some new lizards I haven't seen before. I do have some video from show but haven't got it edited yet. The big question in your mind is did you get a new animal? ...Yes! but something different than planned. Here are some pictures from show. The new animal is in the pictures. See if you can guess it


----------



## Fishingforcats

Is it the white one on the paper towel or the small brown one in the cup (third row)?


----------



## themamaj

Great guess!! I went into the show specifically looking for a red eyed crocodile skink and or a hognose snake. There was only one croc skink in the show and it was a yellow eyed. They look very similar and this one I held and was such a cutie. He, however, had three toes missing. One on one foot and two on other. It was apparent when I pointed that put that the guy selling it was not a breeder. He stumbled all around issue and wouldn't acknowledge it. I also wondered if it could have been a wild caught specimen but because of those issues I questioned conditions animal had been in and so walked away. I looked at hognose multiple times. I found several females but really would prefer a male. I did make offer on one of females because they were super healthy and very active. I really liked the breeder. We couldn't agree on price so decided to wait. Boy have kicked myself over that though! I'm sure another opportunity will come up in the future. I saw some zero beardies. They are solid white. So beautiful but $500 🤤 uh no! Oh what is it with me and white animals. Soooo was back talking with one of favorite breeders Phantom Geckos. Lol they recognized me from Nashville and Chattanooga shows. I almost bought a gargoyle from them in Nashville but then saw Snickers. They are very invested in their animals and the guy told me these are my babies. He wanted to know you would be a good owner and promise to send pictures to allow them to continue to follow the animals. I really like that! They also carry cresties so looked all through table display. Then my eyes stopped on two white gargoyles. 😲 Did I mention beautiful white??? One was a bit older and had a slight pattern visible. She had a regrown tail as well. Gargoyles tails regrow very similar so still a beautiful animal. The younger female was about 12 weeks or so. Honestly I got so excited I can't remember hatch date. Stunning white with beautiful eyes. I saw both parent pictures and a sibling too. This little one has a bit of yellow that will become more prominent with age. When fires down she is solid white. She was the one! I brought her home and set up tank. She had fired up tremendously on way home and was so dark it looked like someone had switched my gecko! Once I got her in tank she fired down and has stayed white. She is doing great. Ate well first night. I have her on paper towel substrate for a few days to make sure eat and poop well. Here are some pictures. You can see range of colors. Beautiful girl! No name yet but Lil Cloud Jumper would have been a good one because she can really fly when jumps. Any good name ideas? She is a confirmed female.


----------



## Fishingforcats

I'm really glad you found something you liked. I like the name Cloud Jumper. I would love to go to a fish/betta convention but there aren't any near me.


----------



## themamaj

Cloud Jumper is lilnaugrim's gecko. It is a very cute name. Yes I wish there were some fish/aquatic shows around here too.


----------



## blueridge

Love all the pictures of the show! The red tail boas, and the emerald tree boa are gorgeous :shock:
Congrats on your new addition! She is gorgeous~ I think Lily would be a good name for her. She definitely reminds me of a white water lily, or a peace lily.


----------



## themamaj

I thought of that  I just texted my breeder to get the parents names and hatch date again. She was born 8/16/17. Her parents names are Brooklyn (dark) and Hugo (white). Absolutely incredible geckos!


----------



## blueridge

Her mother is gorgeous :shock:


----------



## Tealight03

She's beautiful! She also has beautiful parents.


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Here are some pictures. You can see range of colors. Beautiful girl! No name yet but Lil Cloud Jumper would have been a good one because she can really fly when jumps. Any good name ideas? She is a confirmed female.


She's gorgeous!


And yes! They really do! That's why I thought CJ was perfect for her ^_^
Gwyn/Gwen is always a nice name for something white/sheer or beautiful.
Lotus or Lily
Frost or Winter
Kaida means Little Dragon
Gosamyr
Windshear and Skyfire are other dragons from How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## themamaj

*Skylyn*

I finally decided on name for new little gargoyle... *Skylyn*. Loved all the great suggestions. As the sky can change colors quickly so can she not to mention she can really get airborn when decides to jump. The Lyn part is after her mama Brooklyn. I thought that would be a neat way to honor her. Daughter loved the name too so that clinched the deal. Nice to have another S name to go with Snickers. Those two have been looking at each other through the glass. Really cute to see since tanks right together. I got her weight which was 6 grams. She is about same size and weight as Snickers. It will be fun to watch them grow up together.


----------



## themamaj

My little Snickerdoodle as he has been nicknamed is stinking cute tonight. He is like a little monkey with that tail!


----------



## blueridge

They are so cute! I see a breeding project in your future :wink:


----------



## themamaj

Snickers sex is not confirmed but thinking could be male. Any guesses from picture? Would love to breed them if Snickers is male. I think genetics would be beautiful! Skylyn was sexed with loop from breeder so at least I know that one for sure.

Two other funny pictures. Sofie was all out of sorts because I made her take her bath while cleaning her tank. Mama I was all comfy in my cave. I caught a rarity with Echo feeding. She was fired down at time so much more carmel color. I dont sleep at all with major insomnia so was up about 2am. Turned light on in room for a minute and guess who had hand in the cookie jar??? She just froze like this is not supposed to happen. Grabbed phone for quick picture. Pretty funny the look on her face.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I see potentials for bulges but Garg's are hard to tell that small. I'm still only 97% sure CJ is female, might be male.


Love the pic of Echo! I want a crestie.


Oh man though!! I just saw that Backwater Reptiles (up in Mass, not too far from me!) Has Electric Blue Day Gecko! For 180, they're very small and soooo beautiful! Thinking about a solo male maybe. They aren't geckos to handle all the time so that'd be nice, just try to get him used to me enough and allow him to decide. Kind of like what I do for CJ, I don't hold her all that much anyway. I'm afraid of overheating her as well, especially in the summer months since we're much more hot than their habitat typically would be, so sitting on human hands isn't always best for long periods of time. But I don't think it happens suddenly or anything, maybe after half hour or hour or something, idk. Never quite got into the specifics of it. But wouldn't that be neat? Those gecks look soooo cute!


----------



## themamaj

I have seen Blackwater Reptiles online. Love those blue day geckos!! Such rich colors. That is awesome you are so close to them. Echo is a hoot. Cresties have great eyelashes and so fun to see that big, long tongue do an eyeball swipe. She is not overly fond of holding but I do get her out for short periods. I made this great dyi coconut hide for her to hang in the upper part of vivarium that is her favorite corner but she has never gone in it that I have seen anyway. Stinker. At least it looks really cool. When I do her new tank build this weekend I could use one of coconuts for a planter. My gargoyle, Snickers, has been handled a fair amount since I got him so he will eat from my hand or a spoon. He loves to crawl around on my hand and wrap that tail around my fingers. Skylyn is much more jumpy but she is new. I can tell when they have had enough so usually just hold as long as they seem content. When get squirmy or show signs of stress they go back. I am like you that I see a potential for a bulge on Snickers but too soon to tell by my eyes. I am hoping for a male because they would be a great pair to breed. Either way it is fine because I just love geckos! I ordered my vivarium supplies from Josh's Frogs. I like the Biodudes stuff really well too so may order from him in future to see what products I like best. I had a bunch of overtime on this check so thought good time to get those bioactives going. Amazing how quick that check goes by the time I got supplies and ordered more feeders for the month lol!


----------



## themamaj

Cheerio out for bathtime. He has had a lot of trouble with his sheds lately so have upped his baths more frequent. I think he really enjoys them and a good way to keep him well hydrated. He has had some stuck shed on legs and feet. I was able to gently get the remainder off his toes after soak. He sat so still and let me do it and almost seemed relieved to finally have it off. It is important with these lizards to make sure sheds are complete so no circulation especially to toes is impaired. I have read about some people adding a humid hide with damp ecoearth during shed cycles. Looking into some better habitat options as well to create more hides and places to climb on. Steppe runners are still pretty new to hobbiest so there is not a lot of info out there. He is a great little lizard with easy care requirements. They love to burrow so this is the little face I see during the day popping out of hide.


----------



## themamaj

Mama I think your chair pillow shrunk. Lol Raya is a big girl now. She has been great company in the fish room today. I dont think Freedom liked her in my chair. Raya I'm watching you


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG Cheerio is SO CUTE!!


----------



## themamaj

A cool new addition came flying in tonight... a male Chinese Praying Mantis. My hubby has been left door open earlier. Daughter came hollering upstairs Mom Mom MOM you have to come downstairs right now!!! What is t h a t????? Shreaking. Oh cool it is a praying mantis. Mom get it out. Me now where did I put that butterfly habitat? Abput that time she saw it fly. Shreak again. Lol by this time I had habitat with live plant all set up and whisked the mantis into new space. Now how co is hat I said? I dont think she shared my interest for insects lol. So Strretch is going amp 0ut with us a few days. If we like him He may stay around.


----------



## themamaj

Stretch


----------



## themamaj

It's here! Let the bioactivity begin.


----------



## blueridge

So glad to see that you got your bioactive stuff in today! Can't wait to see how you set everything up :smile:


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge. Now that I have had great ideas of grandeur would you like to hear the "real" story in my bioactive binge? Somehow in all this I am trying to remember perspective of my first planted aquarium. That one with real organic soil, sand topper and these beautiful aquatic plants I was going to turn into the dutch aquascape display tank of the century hahahahaha! Yeah that didn't happen but I did make a meager start into a love for naturalistic tanks. Am I better at aquascaping now? Yeah probably but a lot of fails in between. No doubt vivariums are going to challenge me. I have the substrate and the basics down. That is no problem. It is a system of open the bags and dump in layers beginning with false bottom, mesh cover, the abg mix and then topped with coco fiber and leaf litter. In between I had to do a quick youtube consult on springtail placement but I got them in the tank as well as the hardscape. I really like all the plant in my order but in my excitement of tearing open the bags, I forgot to read which ones were the background plants so I just winged it. Overall, my guesses were pretty good. It is not going to be an instant design because the plants will have to grow in. Patience is not one of my great virtues. Thing that is frustrating me the most is creating a visual height ratio that is balanced. Remember that rule of 3rds for aquascaping? Another issue is I thought I had some decent hardscape but when I no longer had tall plants that covered I realized I really didn't have a good focal point. I pulled a cork tube out of Skylyn's tank to use because it had good lines and could double as a planter. I think that helped. I added some store bought pothos I had to that. I trimmed and rinsed the roots really well but thought the planter idea might be good just in case any residue left on roots it would be in a contained area for now. I did reuse my existing artificail vine and moved coconut hide to opposite side tank. I probably need to look for another large corkbark piece or large piece of wood that would help tie in some of the dead space. Once the plants grow some, I can tell if I need to rework placement of them or move hardscape around. Lol my stinking perfectionist nature gets me. I try way too hard. In the midst of me trying to pull out something artistic while Echo sat in her temp container, I exploded a water bottle all over myself, knocked over the spring tails and the charcoal water poured on the floor, multiple dirt casualties and a pile of trash you wouldn't believe. Hubby walks in the middle of this and says uh do you need a towel...oh that is not water on the floor? My glare sent him running. You just gotta laugh. I guess it is a reminder to me when I get lofty ideas, that I am not the ultimate creator. Boy it sure gives me great appreciation for the things God creates in nature and how it all works together is pretty fabulous. So today is humble beginnings. No it is not perfect and it will be worked and reworked many times I'm sure. The bottom line is the desire to do my best for the animals. To give them a habitat that they can enjoy and hopefully thrive in. That certainly goes for the fish as well. We don't have to be perfect at habitat design. A start and a lot of love is good enough


----------



## blueridge

It sounds like you learned a lot by putting one together! Now just wait till it grows in. You'll probably be surprised at well it will turn out :wink: You did an amazing job! And I love your design that you did! It looks great, and I cannot wait to see how it progresses for you too. I've had the same ups and downs with putting one together. I always manage to get dirt all over the place, and then I have to run the vacuum after I'm done. There has been a number of times that my Dad has walked in, and then just turned around and gone back out; not saying a word. I hope Echo enjoys her new vivarium!


----------



## themamaj

Tank 2 was easier. I found a piece of wood in the closet for accent piece. I did use one of fake plants at top but think it blends in ok with real ones. Here are some pictures of build process. I used fake bottom drainage layer in Echo's tank and ecoballs in Skylyn's. Other than that they have same mesh, abg substrate, coco fiber and leaf litter. I sent Skylyn's breeder a picture and they seemed very pleased with the tank so that made my day. Best part was seeing smiling Skylyn in new tank. I have enough abg mix to probably do Snickers but will need more plants for him. That will be another day. One tired mama. Fish tanks tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

You stretch off your rock and fall asleep with head in your plant because somehow this is comfortable...:dunno: Woke him up to tuck him in on his towel bed with washcloth pillow. Love him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I need a picture of him in his bed wiwith pillow. 

So how do you know it is a male praying mantis? I kept one briefly when I was... in 4th grade I think. It made a little eggsac sorta thing on the kritter keeper lid. Pretty neat. I put her and the lid outside so they could hatch.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Well, *I* am impressed with your tanks! They look so lush. I so wish I knew someone like you locally, I might actually have a "real" friend. You are so interesting with all your different and well cared for pets!! I get so sad when someone tells me they have bettas and then they tell me about their decoration free bowls. Pfffft. Dunno why it is a rare thing for people to really care for their pets. I greatly admire you.


----------



## themamaj

Aww you are so sweet. I wish we lived close too!! Will get a picture of Chomper tonight. On mantis they are each to sex. Males have 8 segments on abdomen and females 6. Bright light or magnifying glass helps you see them. Females have a wider tail too. Lol imagine that. Males also have longer antennas, long wings and can fly. Females typically don't fly because heavier. Lifespan is 1 year. Those are your fun facts of the day  Stretch is doing well. Crickets are disappearing so either he is eating or they are hiding well in plant. I spritz his cage every day. He is pretty active and likes to crawl around top of enclosure. It is fun to watch him.


----------



## themamaj

Tucked in for the night 🐊❤


----------



## themamaj

Yes I still have fish. Sorry have inundated you with reptiles lately. Here are a few pictures tonight. Tomorrow will be another big water change day so hopefully more pix tomorrow. 

Edward got a thourough scrubbing today as algae out of control. What I get when lights on too long and staying up late. Thankfully he is patient with me and tank looks so much better. Added a little more sand after plant trim to spruce it up as well. 

Storm and his two frogs. I haven't thought of any good frog names yet. The first one may be a girl. It is out more. The second hides out under the bridge a lot. Frogs have been good for Storm. 

Hobbes also needed a deep clean. Plants are doing well in his tank. Hobbes fins are not looking so good though. We need to work on those. He is a sweet boy. Eyes remind me of Chance. 

Freedom is such a goofball. Personality showing with mouth wide open. Run Hobbes. Mama has the camera out! 

And then there is Jameson. He is just a wow of finnage but stinker in every way. Look at me I am beautiful...flares behind decor...oh wait over here... flares in front of tubes and filters. Did you get my good side...flares in front of scratched side of tank. Ahhh makes me crazy. Look at that mischievous face with blue lips! Tealight he needs a middle name! 

Ok just one gecko pix. So I spend all day creating luscious habitats and where is your new hangout??? On the top of the tank! Granted you come by the name Sky for a reason. Too funny.


----------



## themamaj

Fun with collages. 

Geckos: Echo, Skylyn, Snickers, Tango and Sofie

Lizards: Chomper and Cheerio with personality pix

Pixel- look how he has grown. Bottom two pictures were last night.

I will have to try collaging fish now


----------



## lilnaugrim

I adore reptile smiles so much. They just make me so happy to walk in and see them "smiling" at me, you know? I completely understand they aren't, but it's such a perk to them lol.
I adore your reptiles too, such cuteness and variety!


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Yes I still have fish. Sorry have inundated you with reptiles lately. Here are a few pictures tonight. Tomorrow will be another big water change day so hopefully more pix tomorrow.
> 
> Edward got a thourough scrubbing today as algae out of control. What I get when lights on too long and staying up late. Thankfully he is patient with me and tank looks so much better. Added a little more sand after plant trim to spruce it up as well.
> 
> Storm and his two frogs. I haven't thought of any good frog names yet. The first one may be a girl. It is out more. The second hides out under the bridge a lot. Frogs have been good for Storm.
> 
> Hobbes also needed a deep clean. Plants are doing well in his tank. Hobbes fins are not looking so good though. We need to work on those. He is a sweet boy. Eyes remind me of Chance.
> 
> Freedom is such a goofball. Personality showing with mouth wide open. Run Hobbes. Mama has the camera out!
> 
> And then there is Jameson. He is just a wow of finnage but stinker in every way. Look at me I am beautiful...flares behind decor...oh wait over here... flares in front of tubes and filters. Did you get my good side...flares in front of scratched side of tank. Ahhh makes me crazy. Look at that mischievous face with blue lips! Tealight he needs a middle name!
> 
> Ok just one gecko pix. So I spend all day creating luscious habitats and where is your new hangout??? On the top of the tank! Granted you come by the name Sky for a reason. Too funny.


Beautiful pics as always! 

Let's see....Jameson Oliver? Jameson Cole? Jameson Alexander? I'm terrible with names lol. 

P.S. I adore Chomper. Him all tucked in was precious!


----------



## themamaj

Jameson Alexander sounds like I mean business lol! Love it 
Can hear it now...Jameson Alexander get out from behind that filter!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Heh, Alexander is my last name, so I approve!


----------



## Tealight03

I love Jameson Alexander! It does sound like you mean business!


----------



## themamaj

Boy there is never a dull moment around the fish room. I was working on cleaning Patrick's tank and looked next door at Storm's to see one of the ADF bobbing up and down under the bridge like it was stuck. I thought what in the world and then looked up to see Storm also bobbing up and down. Apparently he had swam over the bridge with long flowing fins and froggy thought that was dinner. Frog had a hold of Storm's tail and would not let go so frog pulled back and forth and poor Storm was going up and down. Ok guys break it up! I got Storm loose and needless to say he had made sure his tail is far from frog mouths. Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Poor Storm!


----------



## themamaj

Just got off the phone with my son. He and his friend had been to one of these county fairs that had showed up in his area. They did some rides and then went over to the games. His friend decided to play some game where you have to shoot something into a bucket or something of that sorts. Well he won. You will never guess what his prize was. Nope not the giant stuffed animal. Would you believe they handed him a goldfish in a bag???? My son took his friend to Walmart because it was late at night and no where open to get fish supplies. Son told him right off the bat get dechlorinator! Good he learned something haha. They bought a tank, decor and a hide to and off they went to set up a goldfish tank. Apparently son had tried to call me that night but I was already in bed. Overall they did good considering neither one of them had ever owned a fish. They got a smaller tank so he will have to upgrade it but at least it is a start. I couldn't believe the fair was handing out fish in a bag. Son said fish had done really well because it had been in bag 4 hrs. Banging head against wall hearing this. I guess it had to be hardy to survive the fair. Unbelievable!


----------



## themamaj

Some evening pictures. Indigo and tank, Storm and frog tank, Sara tank, fabulous Flurry and Cheerio trying to give you his scary tegu look.


----------



## Tealight03

My niece won a goldfish at their fair. She's four and did it by herself. Her mom was not happy lol. I feel so bad for the fair fish. 

Storm is looking pretty good. I expected his tail to be mangled. Love his tank too.


----------



## Fishingforcats

Did they decide on a name for the goldfish?


----------



## themamaj

I told my son his friend should name it Bob since he got a pineapple hide. 

I had never heard of a fair prize like that. Apparently not uncommon?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, they give out goldfish and sometimes red-ear slider turtles >.< They tell you they stay an inch when they actually get huge. I don't understand why they do it.


I always have a pond up here if you want to send it my way if it becomes a burden for them lol


----------



## blueridge

Oh no about the goldfish! :shock: Tell them if they decide to keep it to be prepared for a big tank. Love the pictures of Cheerio!


----------



## themamaj

Love these African dwarf frogs. Their poses are just hysterical to watch.

Have had a lot of fun photographing the geckos. I am fascinate with their eyes and the diversity of markings when fired up or down. Skylyn fired up tonight. When she does, she gets similar colored to Snickers when he fires down. The first 3 pictures are Skylyn. The next 3 are Snickers. At first glance in pictures they look a lot alike.

I put Tango on scale tonight and he is gaining by leaps and bounds. Not surprised seeing how well he is eating. I sent his breeder my fave picture tonight. She said he had the best smiling face. I think they do too Lil! It is nice I am able to keep in contact with breeders to share info and let them follow their hatchlings they have invested so much in. 

Well I'm a slacker tonight. Spent time with the animals and watched America's Got Talent. I did 8 tanks last night so ok to rest tonight. Tomorrow last few of weekly water changes and maybe finally film that room tour


----------



## themamaj

Finally got Repticon video edited. Hope this will give you a glimpe into how much fun a show can be especially when get to tape an into with best buddy 😊


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> Tucked in for the night 🐊❤




THATISTHECUTESTTHINGEVEROHMYGOSHTHANKYOUFORSHARING! 

:surprise::grin2:

I went WILD over that picture! I saved it to my computer.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> I told my son his friend should name it Bob since he got a pineapple hide.
> 
> I had never heard of a fair prize like that. Apparently not uncommon?


It is normal in my area. Too bad they're still doing it. I came home from the fair when I was 10 with 4 goldfish. My mom got them a very large aquarium. They also lived outside in a pond we dug for them for a while until we moved, then it was back to the aquarium.


----------



## themamaj

Fair coming to our area this month. Guess have to see if any fair fishes.

Stretch got to go to preschool today. I think kids enjoyed him but he looked like he needed prayer time after all the "love". Haha. Some teachers were thrilled to add to science activities. Others cringed at idea of a bug. My boss included! She wouldn't even look at him in a contained cage. I guess I am so laid back with all animals that it really puzzles me people are scared of a praying mantis. 

Thanks Betta Splendid. Fun to make video and of course Chomper just tickles me with funny antics. He is my Chance of reptiles.


----------



## themamaj

I am actively working on finishing filming the remainder of the fish/reptile room tour video and have about 3/4 of it filmed. Have had quite a few challenges with lighting and trying to catch animals out when they are active. Taping in sections then will put into an editing program. Don't give up on me it is just taking a lot longer to put together than I thought. I have spent more time in this video talking about each fish and the story behind them. I hope it will be a good video when I get it pulled together. 

In meantime, Echo has decided she has a new favorite hangout under the magnolia leaves. I was misting the tank the other night and as I did she moved under the leaves. It scared the bageebees out of me! I don't know why but she has always enjoyed sleeping on the ground more than in the top of the tank. Crazy animals at my house! 

Went on a walk after soccer behind the field we practiced on. Pleasantly surprised to see some lovely wildflowers still in bloom.


----------



## blueridge

Love the pictures of the wild flowers! Tango doesn't seem too sure about being on the slippery scale :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes he pancaked on me.


----------



## themamaj

A sad update tonight. Our hamster passed away last night. He had a larger tumor on his belly that I was pretty sure was cancerous. He was such a sweet little guy and we will really miss him. My daughter and grandson were really sad but we were all thankful he was happy until the end and passed peacefully. RIP little Kringle.

Another loss was Stretch the praying mantis. I had put his cage outside to get some air after grandson had seen him. We were going to release him the next day. Unfortunately my dog thought the butterfly habitat was a play toy. She shredded it. I sure hate I didn't get him released before Raya found it. 

On happier note, my son, daughter and grandson all spent the day at the zoo. They have added a new tiger exhibit that is so cool! There is a monkey exhibit to be redone as well. I really like that our zoo is always updating and making new and exciting habitats for the animals. Oh and then there were lizards!!! I have some great pictures that I will post tomorrow. So worn out from the weekend. Lil stay tuned. I have a picture of a neon day gecko you will love. Blueridge I may be rethinking my plans as saw an ornate uromastyx that was so gorgeous. Actually if it was a lizard or gecko I am pretty much over the moon. Really cool turtles species I had never seen as well. Off to feed fish and go to bed. Hope you all have good evening.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, is it an electric blue or some other type? Either way, they're all gorgeous and can't wait to see!!


And I hear you on the over the moon part. I adore my lizard/geckos too much! :-D


----------



## blueridge

Sorry about your loss :sad: 

Can't wait to see what you get! Uromastyx are amazing! Especially the ornate ones~ I'm also having trouble deciding on what I want to get too. I keep flipping back and forth between two/three reptiles...maybe I'll just come home with all of them when our repticon is here :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

*Zoo pictures*

1. Neon day gecko
2. Northern caimen lizard
3. Northern caimen full body 
4. Granite spiney lizard
5. Desert spiney lizard
6. Baja blue rock lizard
7. San Esteban chuckwalla 
8. Prehinsle-tailed skink
9. Ornate uromastyx
10. Sheild-tailed agama
11. Monitor- forgot type
12. Reticulated python
13. Chinese crocodile lizard
14. Mexican lizard
15. Eatern box turtle
16.Giant tortoise 
17.18. Cool turtles cant remember name
19.Frog
20. River otters
21. Armidilla
22. Crane
23. Wing span
24+ Tiger exhibit and cute little owl
Last- leaf tail turtle
Pictures don't do justice to the colors and details of these animals. They are each stunning in person! I renewed my zoo pass so will be able to take more photos in the future.


----------



## blueridge

Monitor appears to be a Green Tree Monitor. Number 17 is a Radiated Tortoise, and number 18 appears to be a Sulcata Tortoise (African Spurred Tortoise).


----------



## themamaj

Yes great job identifying!


----------



## themamaj

Well....went in for calcium powder. Came out with cutest little girl I couldn't pass up. Loved spikey fins and dark eyes 🤗 She has such pretty orange and white colors. Thinking of cute names...Creamsicle, Candy Corn, Pumpkin. What do you think?


----------



## halleyana

themamaj said:


> Well....went in for calcium powder. Came out with cutest little girl I couldn't pass up. Loved spikey fins and dark eyes 🤗 She has such pretty orange and white colors. Thinking of cute names...Creamsicle, Candy Corn, Pumpkin. What do you think?


Oh my gosh.....I LOVE her!!


----------



## blueridge

What a cutie! :shock:


----------



## themamaj

Halleyana I have sat here all evening pondering another sorority. Girly drama, nipped fins, driving me crazy but cuteness unleashed, flirty grins....no talking myself out of it...did I mention they had a yellow crowntail? I never see yellow crown females. She was such a funny looking fish. She had this beautiful vibrant yellow color and then she looks at you with this big black spot on forehead. They also had a cute little crowntail blue finned cambodia. They both looked crushed that I didn't take them home too. Ban me from fish stores! Floated this one in cup for fun in Flurry's tank for a few minutes. Oh he thought he had won the lottery and then was so perplexed when I took her out. They would make beautiful babies with his white iridescent fins. I think she liked him too. The flaring and fin shaking was too cute. I have lost my complete mind. So much for will power haha! Must feed and go to bed. Maybe I will regain sanity tomorrow


----------



## halleyana

What is this sanity you speak of? You know my opinion on what you should do....come to the dark side, we have sororities. If you should be banned from fish stores, I'm not sure what they should do to me haha.


----------



## themamaj

Rofl I feel the force is strong with you 😉 Starting her in a 3 gallon. Little Miss Feisty has been officially named *Creamsicle*. It fits her. Girls just tickle me to watch. Zip stop zip stop. Crowns are even funnier because they flare those little spikes when they stop. She is loving her new tank and exploring every plant. I moved Hobbes to a 10 gallon and put her in his old tank while I ponder sorority life. Freedom and Jameson are knocking themselves out to impress her. She teases them and then off to explore again.


----------



## halleyana

You won't believe what I found today... it's too bad I'm not a huge CT person.


----------



## themamaj

Too cute!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Adorable! The thing that bugs me about CTs is how low they hold their ovaries, so they always look like they are a giant peanut M&M no matter how long you fast them.

*cough* I have a cute little (massive) Orange Cambo CT girlie that I'd be willing to send to you. She was in a sorority before but is now full grown.  If you want her, send me a PM. Her name's Ika, which means "Urchin" in Japanese. She looks totally obese but is not. Fed OO pellets. She's in a 10G community with Pygmies and Harlequins. Only survivor of my second attempt at a sorority that died to a mystery disease. (That was nearly 4 months ago and she shows no signs).


----------



## Tealight03

I want a sorority! Maybe... I think I've been talked out of one before.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Creamsicle is a dreamsicle, so cute. I want to see the blue tailed Cambodian, that sounds neat.


----------



## themamaj

Crashing internet seems to be a evening theme. On the brink of technology insanity! Have been uploading my room tour video today. My kiddos have maxed out my data again so reduced to home wifi that stinks. Had almost all of video uploaded and system crashed. Have tried over and over tonight and nothing loads. In fact had typed a long update on here and lost all of it as well. Ugg. I will try again tomorrow. Maybe I can run out to the library or Panera and see if I have better luck on their wifi. 

Creamsicle is such a cutie. Funny she looks more white in the tank. Those ovaries are super low set so her nickname may have to be peanut for her peanut m&m look. She is not a big fan of pellets but she has eaten the frozen food really well. I may have to try some of my different pellet brands and see what she likes best. She wouldn't be the first finicky eater in the room.

My bioactive tanks are doing really well. The plants look good and I think they are growing. I also saw some springtail activity in the tank tonight. That was exciting because it means that they are multiplying and doing their thing. I have kept two cultures growing. I had bought the starter culture from Josh's Frogs. It came in a container with the charcoal. I used about half of the cultures in the tank and have been feeding and growing the others. It is super easy in that you keep a little water in the cup. Periodically, you add a few grains of dried rice. The springtails don't eat the rice but eat the mold that forms on it. It is good to open the container every few days as well to get some fresh air in it but other than that you keep it sealed up. When you are ready to add the springtails to the tank you add in some additional water. The springtails will float to the top and you can pour them straight into your tank. I believe it takes about 3 weeks for a bioactive tank to cycle. I have a lady online I want to get some isopods from. Hopefully, I can keep a culture of both isopods and springtails going to seed future tanks. 

Guess I better head towards bed. I hope you each have a great evening. Keep your fingers crossed this silly video will load before my sanity is gone


----------



## themamaj

I have divided the room tour into 2 videos because of length. The reptile tour is up now. I hope to have the fish tour up by tomorrow.


----------



## blueridge

What an amazing video! I love how you go over everything in detail. Your passion for the reptiles, and how much you love them really shines through! Looking forward to your fish tour next :wink:


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge! That means a lot.


----------



## themamaj

Ran in Petco earlier. I was hoping to get some fish pictures for you but not a good fish day. A lot of them had tail bites and the stock was very low. I did get a few reptile pictures. There were some cute veiled chameleons Blueridge. That one that was showing pattern was so pretty!! They had two Russian tortoises (new thing) and baby beardies that just grabbed your heart. The leos were so little. As cute as they were, it left me so sad saying why oh why would you put 10 babies out in a tank together. I hope they all find homes quickly.


----------



## themamaj

Some updates and new pictures.
Creamsicle is so stinking cute. I put some extra cabomba in to float and she has had the best time zipping in and out of it. No doubt that will be her new favorite hiding spot. 

Storm and Freedom got some plant updates. I moved Audubon over on big racks and reworked his tank. Savor this picture! Audubon made a flash in front of camera. I should call him Shadow because he is so timid. 

In sad news I lost Harbor today. He was about 2 years old. A good life for a Walmart boy. I also lost Lionel week ago. That one was out of the blue. They will both be greatly missed.

I cleaned Harbor's tank and decided to move Jameson. He is thrilled with the upgrade and loves the catfish. He is such a goofball. Trying to get a good picture of him and he decided he wanted to be a heater salesman model. Jameson let's get some new pictures. No not in front of the heater. Ok fine but one picture then you have to pose. Jameson...did you hear me? Jameson Alexander! Ok mama  I am taking down his old tank. Since I moved Audubon over, I will probably take out that table. That will give me some more floor space and make access to Tango's tank easier. 

Blue and Hobbes are across the hall in grandson's room. Ideally I would like to move them to fish room but think will leave them there for now. Funny they are both on meds for fin issues so I call it the sick ward lol. Ugg I am going to threaten Flurry with it. Last night he bit a gianormous chunk out of his anal fin. What is up with these crazy fish? He has to be a contortionist to get that in his mouth! Tealight didn't you have one do that too? They make me loose my mind!!!!

Everyone else is doing good. You can tell it was water changes today. Where oh where is the floor. Equipment everywhere!


----------



## blueridge

I've slowly fallen in love with the veils, especially the ones we have. They are super friendly. I sold one the other day, but he came back the next day because the lady said that it had looked at her weird...:dunno: I wish we carried tortoises because I would love to set one up outside! 

Also I'm sorry for your losses :sad: I hate losing bettas, especially old guys.


----------



## themamaj

I just dont get people that return animals. Sigh but maybe best for the one returned. 

I really love the veil chameleons. Do they get bigger than panthers?


----------



## blueridge

It probably was if that offended her. They get a little bit bigger, but not much. I think it is about a 4" different between sizes of the males. I know you can house them in the same type of enclosure.


----------



## themamaj

What size enclosure do you have for Kimchi? Did you start smaller and upgrade or start with bigger cage?


----------



## blueridge

Kimchi's cage is 28.5" by 18" by 29.5". It is an adult cage, and he is been it since I got him. He was 6 months old when I purchased him so it was fine that he was in this cage. It is recommended that you house younger chameleons is smaller cages so you know that they are eating properly. Then you upgrade as they get bigger.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Some updates and new pictures.
> Creamsicle is so stinking cute. I put some extra cabomba in to float and she has had the best time zipping in and out of it. No doubt that will be her new favorite hiding spot.
> 
> Storm and Freedom got some plant updates. I moved Audubon over on big racks and reworked his tank. Savor this picture! Audubon made a flash in front of camera. I should call him Shadow because he is so timid.
> 
> In sad news I lost Harbor today. He was about 2 years old. A good life for a Walmart boy. I also lost Lionel week ago. That one was out of the blue. They will both be greatly missed.
> 
> I cleaned Harbor's tank and decided to move Jameson. He is thrilled with the upgrade and loves the catfish. He is such a goofball. Trying to get a good picture of him and he decided he wanted to be a heater salesman model. Jameson let's get some new pictures. No not in front of the heater. Ok fine but one picture then you have to pose. Jameson...did you hear me? Jameson Alexander! Ok mama  I am taking down his old tank. Since I moved Audubon over, I will probably take out that table. That will give me some more floor space and make access to Tango's tank easier.
> 
> Blue and Hobbes are across the hall in grandson's room. Ideally I would like to move them to fish room but think will leave them there for now. Funny they are both on meds for fin issues so I call it the sick ward lol. Ugg I am going to threaten Flurry with it. Last night he bit a gianormous chunk out of his anal fin. What is up with these crazy fish? He has to be a contortionist to get that in his mouth! Tealight didn't you have one do that too? They make me loose my mind!!!!
> 
> Everyone else is doing good. You can tell it was water changes today. Where oh where is the floor. Equipment everywhere!


Yes, Xander and Theo bite their anal fins. I don't understand. 

Beautiful pics!


----------



## themamaj

Finally!!! The fish room tour is complete and loading. It will be up in the morning because of my slow internet. Many apologies for taking so long to complete it. I have been working very hard on this for several weeks to try to make it a fun, upbeat video and give you a good overview of each fish. I hope you enjoy it. I will post the link when it is up 

In other exciting news Chomper, Pixel and Tango (or possibly Sofie) are going to 1st grade Friday. I will be doing a 30 minute program for the kids in grandson's class.


----------



## blueridge

Can't wait for the video! And congrats on doing the speech! ^.^ It sounds like it is going to be amazing~


----------



## themamaj




----------



## ThatFishThough

Your fish room is what I hope to have one day (but with more tanks! ) Reptiles, furry friends, and fish. All with the bonus of lots of floor space and a comfy chair! Totally jealous! I love it!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you! I really enjoy all my fish and reptiles.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It was a great video! Have fun in first grade!! Grandson must be ecstatic. I remember bringing my rats to kindergarten, they got invited back.


----------



## themamaj

Lol. I bet the rats were a hit! Going to look online for some coloring pages. Thought it might be fun to send one home and some candy. Then maybe I will get to go back


----------



## Tealight03

I loved both videos! I was especially tickled hearing Jameson's story

I loved seeing the framed photo of Chance in the background. Can I ask who made it? It's beautiful!


----------



## Tealight03

Tealight03 said:


> I loved both videos! I was especially tickled hearing Jameson's story
> 
> I loved seeing the framed photo of Chance in the background. Can I ask who made it? It's beautiful!


P.S. I wanted to tell you your tanks are beautiful. Mine have plant matter everywhere because I kill all plants lol.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight. I love the picture too. Will have to go back and look but it was someone on site that did it for me in art section.


----------



## themamaj

Wow what a busy but fun week. The program went great at school. I was so proud and impressed with the kids. They were so attentive and well behaved. The teacher was great as well. He did his whole afternoon lesson on observation. He wrote down facts I told about each animal and the kids got to draw their favorite at the end. I sure hope I get to see those drawings. I took Pixel, Sofie and Chomper. I wanted to share about amphibians as well as reptiles and the difference between them. I decided to take Sofie since she is the older leo and more used to handling. There is always a little apprehension though just not knowing how the animals will respond in a classroom setting. Sofie was a champ. Of course Chomper was the hit of the day. He earned a "pink card" (highest behavior award) for eating on demand haha. I took in some super worms and roaches to show the kids a dragon feeding. They loved it! Grandson's teacher was very complimentary of facts I shared. He invited me to come back some time after the first of the year. That really tickled me but best part was seeing how excited grandson was. It was so much fun to share the animals with the kids!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh that is sooo cool! The pictures are great. And you GOT INVITED BACK! Awesome, you know you're on to something when you got invited back. Just imagine the stories the kids shared with their families. A dragon came to school today and I saw him eat super worms! 

Have you googled "bearded dragons wearing costumes"? Funniest thing ever.


----------



## themamaj

Yes. Chomper has cowboy hat and pirate costume. Hoping pet stores will get some in this month so can add to his wardrobe. Kids would love that! I told teacher I might bring one of arboreal geckos next time. By then Skylyn and Snickers will be bigger. Koda might have ro go too. An axolotl is definitely something most people havent seen.


----------



## BettaSplendid

They make actual costumes for Beardies?! Hahahahaha. That just makes me happy. I like the Princess Leia costume, but there were so many good ones on google image. I laughed and laughed and laughed and saved too many to my computer. I love them but can't take care of one right now. Maybe when the kids are older and can do the majority of the maintenance.


----------



## themamaj

I have seen some really cute beardie costumes online. I think a lot of people make them as well. Beardies make wonderful pets. I hope you have a chance to get one down the road when your kiddos are older. 

Chomper and I sat outside for a little while today. The temps have cooled some finally and it is not so humid. I love October skies. They are so blue with wispy clouds. The sun was nice and warm and with a little breeze just made being outside so nice. Chomper really loves it. I put his big log out for him to sit on. It is the cutest thing watching him tilt his head back and forth watching everything around him and listening to the sounds in the yard. I really needed some down time today. Last week was so busy and hit the ground running with grandson this weekend. We went to the pumpkin patch and corn maze. That is always a family favorite activity. BettaSplendid I thought of you in the animal area. This llama was sneaking around the barn and peeping at us. It reminded me of your alpacas. So funny! He finally came up to the fence and let us feed him. They had chickens, goats and bunnies as well. 

Blueridge you will be proud of me. I fed my first frozen thawed mouse this weekend. My son's ball python has only been eating live. I have been encouraging son to switch him over to frozen but Onyx is a very picky eater. I have read a lot on how to encourage a feeding change. Anyway, we tried some of the techniques and he took it! I think it helped that he was good and hungry too. I was tickled but it was a little weird doing the preparation. (making sure good and thawed). I guess that is something you get used to though. 

I walked by Snicker's tank a little bit ago and it made me stop in my tracks. I thought for a minute that Skylyn had got in his tank. Snickers was almost completely white...getting ready to shed. Amazed how those two are almost the same size now. Boy do they look alike in shed mode! It will be fun to see Snicker's colors tomorrow. I love seeing them fresh out of shed.

One other bit of news is I decided to start a new instagram for the animals *mj_journals * 
I hope to start posting a lot of fun pictures on there as well of each of the reptiles and fish. 

Off to feed. I hope you all have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Tealight03

Would you say beardies or leos are more work? Probably the same in different ways huh. Just curious. Like BettaSplendid's babies, I will live vicariously through you.


----------



## themamaj

Beardies are not hard at all. They take a biggee set up with lights and they eat insects as well as greens. Other than that care is simple. They are much interactive with you which is fun. I call Chomper my lap lizard. Geckos are super easy. They will tame down and tolerate being handled., but they are also happy to just hang out in cave and patrol tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I personally find my Leo's easier to take care of just for the fact that I don't have to feed them veggies. If my Beardie was on the same level as the fridge where her veggies reside, it'd probably be easier for me lol. But Leo's only eat bugs of most sort. I have a colony of mealworms going so I haven't bought more worms in some time, I'll be starting a cricket colony as well. It's good to provide variety for any reptile! But, because of the greens, I do find the gecko's to be easier to take care of.


Honestly, my gargoyle is probably the easiest since she gets a powder mix and the occasional worms, super easy to mix up the Pangea fruit mix for her! She doesn't require extra heating or anything either, just maybe a basking light in the winter time if her room gets chilly.


----------



## blueridge

I'm glad the presentation for your grandson's class went well! And that you got invited back~ Next thing you know you will be doing shows at Repticon :wink: 

So glad you got to feed a snake for the first time! ^.^ It is quite exciting. Feeding frozen/thawed is definitely better than feeding live, and I'm glad you convinced your son to switch over. It is definitely more beneficial for the snake, the rat/mouse, and you in the long run. You get used to feeding it when you do it every week :laugh: 

Super excited about your Instagram account too! :shock: I'll definitely have to follow you~


----------



## themamaj

lilnaugrim said:


> I personally find my Leo's easier to take care of just for the fact that I don't have to feed them veggies. If my Beardie was on the same level as the fridge where her veggies reside, it'd probably be easier for me lol. But Leo's only eat bugs of most sort. I have a colony of mealworms going so I haven't bought more worms in some time, I'll be starting a cricket colony as well. It's good to provide variety for any reptile! But, because of the greens, I do find the gecko's to be easier to take care of.
> 
> 
> Honestly, my gargoyle is probably the easiest since she gets a powder mix and the occasional worms, super easy to mix up the Pangea fruit mix for her! She doesn't require extra heating or anything either, just maybe a basking light in the winter time if her room gets chilly.


Absolutely. Leos and gargoyles are super easy too  How did you start a meal worm colony??? I definitely need to do this. Did your beardie end up brumating?


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks to both of you! I've been doing some reading. Apparently reptiles aren't recommended for pregnancy or young children. I'm not pregnant lol but want to keep the option open. I'm super tempted to get a beardie though. Shall wait for the reptile rescue to email me back.


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Absolutely. Leos and gargoyles are super easy too  How did you start a meal worm colony??? I definitely need to do this. Did your beardie end up brumating?


I believe she did and I believe she's out of it now! Whatever happened, she's back to pooping and chowing down food normally which makes me happy ^_^


Oh it's super easy!!
All I did was take the mealworms from PetCo and put them into a container and left them out. I separated out the adult beetles into another container and let them breed and die off. Then you wait a couple more weeks and teeny tiny babies start to appear. My colony has just gotten to the point where it's mostly stable enough between breeding adults, babies, and feedable worms. I started back in like...April or May I think, it was early Summer time. So it does take a little while to build up. I also occasionally added more worms to help freshen the colony and get adults sooner when I didn't have as many big ones left due to feeding.


Currently I have them in a 3 drawer organizer thing I got from Walmart. I'll take a picture of it later to show you. Breeding adults are in the top (soon to die off and allow babies to grow from there), mostly large ones in the middle and smaller ones on bottom. I'll rotate occasionally when the adults die off after breeding to allow the babies to grow.


The only issue with the mealworms is they will eat the young so you do have to just keep them separated. I don't do anything as far as moisture, some will add a sliced carrot to help keep moisture and feed them. I feed them the cricket gut-loading food primarily. And then crushed bran cereal for bedding/food as well. I pick out the dead ones when they come about. I've yet to figure out a good way to clean out the shed skins though lol not that they're a problem.


I also use their poop for fertilizer! It's one of the best ones for many plants! So they're quite useful all around!


----------



## themamaj

Lil would love to see a picture of your colony. I definitely will have to try this because *Tango* is eating me out of house and worms!! I have a teenage leo  I have been trying to propagate a dubia colony. I have had limited success but have fed out of the same bin so that probably hasn't helped. I need to do a designated bin for breeders and just leave it alone until can get a colony going well. 

Since I am on the topic of reptiles here is an update. *Chomper *is officially in brumation. He has been trying to go into it for a few weeks. I have seen the typical behaviors of decreased appetite, decreased activity and desire to hide and burrow. He didn't get to far on the burrowing because I have a liner substrate. Love his heart I could hear him scratching in his cave. He then pretty much started going off food so I gave him one super long soaking bath and made sure he had a big poop. I put him on his fluffy towel with cover and he has been asleep ever since. I check on him several times a day. He is not totally asleep in that he will open eyes occasionally but hasn't moved out of his spot. It is killing me though. I know brumation is a normal bearded behavior, but I miss his interaction so much. I will continue to give him baths once a week. Hydration is very important for them. 

The gargoyles are doing great. I was up really late the other night and caught *Snickers* and *Skylyn* just staring at each other through the glass. They definitely have noticed each other! It has been really fun to watch them. Snickers has gone through several sheds now since got him. He is pretty much caught up to the size of Skylyn though she is a bit older. Skylyn's weight has plateaued some. I need to get some more crickets and throw in there and see if that will bulk her up a bit more. 

*Echo* is just Echo. She is such a hoot hiding under leaves. She likes to sleep under them during the day like she is so disguised. The only problem is she leaves her tail sticking out haha. I need to get her weight again. She feels a lot heavier. I am pretty sure she is an adult size now. 

*Sofie* is still her stinking self too. I have found she loves dubias so at least that is one for sure meal I know she will eat. She is doing great though.

*Cheerio* is quite the character! He pops that little head out from his cave just to see if I am looking. I catch him out basking during the middle of the day. The rest of the time he enjoys making tunnels and playing hide and seek.

*Pixel* is getting to be a big frog. I looked back at his homecoming pictures and he was so tiny. I bet he has tripled in size. It is funny he has a nice size tank but he stays in back corner 90% of the time huddled under his sphagnum moss and pothos. I love seeing those big eyes of his peering through the ecoearth. Pacman's may not seem like an exciting animal but put a food item near by and whew they go into action!! It is so fun to watch him eat. If I am up late, I can catch him on his nightly rounds. He hops out of his hide and comes to the front of the tank to his water dish. Usually he leaves me a big surprise too. Lol 

All the fish are doing well. Have been going through all the water changes yesterday and today. My *Youtube* channel has done really well this past week. I am pretty overwhelmed at the new subscribers and views I have received. So a *special thank you* to all of you that have supported me in those efforts!! :thankyou: I have a list of videos I am wanting to do. *Would love some feedback from you.* What are some topics you would like to see? I hope to do some filming tomorrow and get a new video out by Monday. Again thank you so much for reading the journal!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Please do a video on Chomper's brumation. What to look for, what to expect, what to do for him. How long does it last? 

Once he is up to it, I would love to see a video of you two outside enjoying a nice day. 

Also, an indepth look at each reptile with requirements, characteristics and how they compare to other reptiles would be great. Lots of shorter videos with one topic so they're not too long, like a video just about substrate, or just about lighting, or heat sources. Then people searching for a certain topic will find it.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks BettaSplendid!


----------



## themamaj

Froget your troubles come on get happy 😁🐸


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is one happy looking frog for sure! He has it made!


----------



## Tealight03

Pixel is too cute.


----------



## themamaj

I guess the secret is out. I got a new fish


----------



## Tealight03

What a beauty!


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> What a beauty!


Have any name suggestions?


----------



## themamaj

A a bit of sad news, I was making rounds last night feeding and Indigo did not come out to feed. I looked all over tank and did not see him. Not good because he is a voracious eater. I finally found him stuck to the filter. It looks like he must have been swimming under it and somehow got himself stuck between the side part of the filter and the glass. I was so upset. He was already gone when I found him. I wish I could have found him earlier and helped. Sigh. That is the first filter incident I have ever had in all my years fish keeping.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sorry to hear about Indigo. Filter accidents are the worst! SIP sweet boy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw, no, poor Indigo. I am sorry about that. 



I saw that new fishie video, oh man. What a looker! How about Bailey?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugh, don't know why they're sideways but here is my mealworm colony! Nothing special. Feed them the fuller cricket calcium gut load food every few days. Top one is for breeding bettles, middle for grow out, and bottom for food. Then I'll probably rotate since the bettles lay eggs in the substrate so I'll physically rotate the drawers to keep my order.


----------



## blueridge

Sorry to hear about Indigo :sad:


----------



## themamaj

Thank you for kind words. I really like that tank so after I clean it up, I may move another little cutie into it. I brought home a little koi girl too this past week. She has been hanging out in my tetra tank in grandson's room. Have been calling her Pumpkin because of orange markings. She reminds me of an orange Marlie when first got her. Marlie had a lot of white back then.

Still haven't settled on name for koi boy. Bailey is cute name but just cant figure out what suits him yet. He is doing great. Super active. Was very tickled to find a long finned koi. Our good lps has really stepped it up on betta selection. Really some wow fish the other day. Keep those suggestions coming 

Lil I love that. You may have told me but what is your substrate? I love ideas of just moving the drawers. I have been working on cleaning out my storage closet off fish room to make space. I may pick up a sterilite when go to Walmart tom. 

Brumation continues. 😭 I miss my buddy. I did snap a cute picture tonight. He wiggled out of his blanket. Pretty cute. I think I am as tired as him right now! Worked on two more videos on bioactive supplies and Snickers tank build. They will be out next week. I really have enjoyed doing the bioactive tanks. They are equally as fun as planted tanks. Each has it's own challenges. I still have lots to learn. One day it would be fun to try one where you build with doing own background. Lil didnt you do that with Cloud Jumper?


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Thank you for kind words. I really like that tank so after I clean it up, I may move another little cutie into it. I brought home a little koi girl too this past week. She has been hanging out in my tetra tank in grandson's room. Have been calling her Pumpkin because of orange markings. She reminds me of an orange Marlie when first got her. Marlie had a lot of white back then.
> 
> Still haven't settled on name for koi boy. Bailey is cute name but just cant figure out what suits him yet. He is doing great. Super active. Was very tickled to find a long finned koi. Our good lps has really stepped it up on betta selection. Really some wow fish the other day. Keep those suggestions coming
> 
> Lil I love that. You may have told me but what is your substrate? I love ideas of just moving the drawers. I have been working on cleaning out my storage closet off fish room to make space. I may pick up a sterilite when go to Walmart tom.
> 
> Brumation continues. 😭 I miss my buddy. I did snap a cute picture tonight. He wiggled out of his blanket. Pretty cute. I think I am as tired as him right now! Worked on two more videos on bioactive supplies and Snickers tank build. They will be out next week. I really have enjoyed doing the bioactive tanks. They are equally as fun as planted tanks. Each has it's own challenges. I still have lots to learn. One day it would be fun to try one where you build with doing own background. Lil didnt you do that with Cloud Jumper?


Oh....My....God! She's ORANGE! Oh man, if you spot one like her again, I NEED IT! lol Orange is my favorite, never find any around here. I told myself no more but if you see another orange like her or more orange, please please please, I need it! I have money in my paypal I can pay you lol!!


I just use the bedding that comes in their cups. You can use any bland bran cereal which is my next step. Just crush it up in a bag with a rolling pin or anything you may have to crush. We also use two of the same bowls, place item to crush in one bowl and use the other bowl on top to crush item ^_^ I'm sure there are other things you can use as well, I just haven't needed to look into them yet. I'm finding it's easy to keep them on a smaller depth of bed for the moment, it builds up later with their poop and all (which is FANTASTIC for plant fertilizer!).


And yes! I did that for CJ but she's not in it right now sadly. Her tank is sitting on top of that tank :roll: I need to switch it and bring that tank back up onto my night stand so I can replant it and add my buggies to help keep it clean! But yes, I have the background, did the spray foam and cork bark flats. Then added peat plant containers in with it. And then used black silicone and spread that all over and pressed coco mulch fiber stuff---can't recall the name right now and google didn't help >.< But so far the tank has withstood quite well. I'm going to rip out some of the plant holders since I did a boo-boo and made the left side with the lowest plant holder towards the back and the highest one towards the front so it's obscuring those other two plant holders >.< Should have flipped it lol. Oh well, it works decent! Just need better soil than miracle gro >.< stuff dries out way too quickly!


----------



## blueridge

Your new orange gal is gorgeous :shock: 

Maybe Tango for the new koi boy? :dunno:

Your terrarium is looking gorgeous too! What moss did you use on the bottom?


----------



## Tealight03

Aww sweet Chomper. 

New girl is gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Will keep eye out for orange girls  

Moss is a pillow moss


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'll pay you $10 more than lil offers for a fish that looks like either of your new fish. Gorgeous! Pumpkin is a good name for the new girl. She looks like she's blushing! I'll have to watch the whole video to think of names for the new boy, lol


----------



## Tealight03

Bidding war! Lol. 

I like Pumpkin. Very fitting.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Just finished watching the entire thing and I am SQUEALING! I love this type of video, have a soft spot for VTs, an even softer spot for Kois, and LOVE the tank set up and video quality! Now, don't tell anyone, but I have multiple YT accounts... you just earned yourself a couple (or three) new subscribers! LOVE IT!!

For the new boy, you could call him Ross. Short for Rosso which means Red in Italian? I'm not sure. I would have a very tough time choosing a name for him, too! He's stunning! You could also call him Rubin... or if you want like, a funny/pet name you could call him Berry.


----------



## themamaj

Haha you all crack me up with bidding wars. Actually our local lps had several long finned kois and some other halfmoons that were stunning! I about came home with a car load. If I could figure out shipping would be happy to send them your way. I would probably have a heart attack until they arrived though. 

Thanks so much Thatfishthough!! Thrills me to hear you liked video and subscribed 😁

My grandson is over and he suggested Flamer. Said black spots on nose looked like coals and red colorations like flames shooting out. I could hear a superpower reference there haha. I couldn't say no to that. I will probably shorten it to Flame but ot will make me smile to think on his description.

Tealight I had to have a heart to heart with Jameson tonight. Stinker is trying to do acrobatics under his driftwood. Oh no Jameson. Get out of that driftwood before you rip those fins! 

Pumpkin is so stinking cute! She has a little orange on lips too. Yeah that makes me cave for seconds on dinner. 

Chomper has been awake some today but still sluggish. I decided to do another bath since he ate last week. He took a long soak and was much more alert. I got a big poop and he was starved. He basked for awhile but settling back into sleep now. Seems to be week down, up and eat, then back down. Today awake longer and more himself after bath. Will see how he does tom. Concerned
he has lost some weight though some loss ok. I hope he comes put of this soon. Would like to get him back for a 6 month checkup especially after brumation.


----------



## ThatFishThough

You need to go grab pics asap! *dying* I would definitely pay you for one!

Glad to hear you got some time with Chomper today.


----------



## Tealight03

Jameson Alexander! Lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Shipping isn't too bad! I can walk you through what I do if you'd like!


I don't care too much if it's Koi, I just want a real orange! All the "orange" (or most of) on AB or eBay is all reddish, not orange orange like Pumpkin is!! I did find a few on eBay that were for 45 including shipping. Not sure I want to spend that much :-/
I usually charge 10-15 for shipping depending on heatpack or not or multiple fish.


----------



## themamaj

Here are a few pix I had on my phone from other day. That yellow marble boy I am still thinking on. Looks like some green and or black will come out on him. What do you think Lil? This was another long finned koi and a beautiful yellow halfmoons. Last guy was really unique deep blue with red spots. He had some holes in fins but with treatment he will be a wow. I need to go pick up supplies later this week. Will try to get some better pictures then. They had tons of bettas in. Pumpkin my orange girl was actually a petco find.


----------



## ThatFishThough

How much was the boy in the second picture? First one is gorgeous but wouldn't want to steal him from you!


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Here are a few pix I had on my phone from other day. That yellow marble boy I am still thinking on. Looks like some green and or black will come out on him. What do you think Lil? This was another long finned koi and a beautiful yellow halfmoons. Last guy was really unique deep blue with red spots. He had some holes in fins but with treatment he will be a wow. I need to go pick up supplies later this week. Will try to get some better pictures then. They had tons of bettas in. Pumpkin my orange girl was actually a petco find.


The first one?
Looks like he'll turn into a black with turquoise over top and with yellow based.
Kind of like this guy and gal:

















I'm looking for more a female or PK, done with long fins honestly. It's tiresome to keep them looking nice at the moment.


My PetCo has been getting in female EE's now and "White Opal" males which are just platinums, mostly EEs. So if anyone is looking for a white Betta, I've got them in. No idea on price yet. I'm going to look today and ask.


----------



## themamaj

Koi was $29.99. 

I would love it if that first guy turned into similar coloration. I understand about fins. That is the one thing that drives me crazy.


----------



## Tealight03

The second boy is really gorgeous!


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Koi was $29.99.
> 
> I would love it if that first guy turned into similar coloration. I understand about fins. That is the one thing that drives me crazy.


30!! Holy carp!
Actually, that's what I assume the new ones at my petco are as well


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hmmmmmm. Almost worth it. Was he a VT or Delta?


----------



## ThatFishThough

You know what? I'm going to say screw it. Could you go grab the red Koi for me, themamaj? I'll send you $29.99+tax and $15 shipping a second soon as you send me your PayPal. If he's not there you keep the money and I'll wait until you can find me an orange Koi girl at PetCo. 

I have horrible self control.


----------



## themamaj

I'll try to get back over there Tues after work or Wed. So let me see if still there. I am headed out to Nashville here in a bit. Son having some tests run tomorrow and going to take him. I'll be back Monday evening. I always check out stores on the way too so will let you all know if find anything really pretty. Instead of rest stops, I got to pet stores lol.

I will be headed back to Nashville Friday for the Exotic Pet Expo. So excited for that. Show is supposed to be huge and several vendors I like will be there including Skylyn and Snicker's breeders. I plan to get some video of the show. They are supposed to have a whole range of exotic animals not just reptiles as well as shows. If anyone is in that area it will be a great show to see and only $2 admission!! Of course the fun part will be seeing what I come home with  

Brief update: Chomper seems to be out of brumation!!!! He is sitting her on my lap while I type. I NEEDED some Chomper time before I go. He is doing well basking and activity slow but more normal. Some dragons ease back into life after brumating while others bounce back quicker. He is no doubt like me...NOT a morning person, so we ease into the days together. I hope he will go back to eating salads well again soon. He will take roaches in a heartbeat but not overly interested in his greens. I am just happy to have my boy back. 

Tango had a shed the other day. Oh those high yellows are really coming out. Tango is old enough now to make an official gender reveal.....May think of a fun way to announce it. 

Loving thes bioactive tanks. The pillow moss is really cool. It looks to be growing already which is really neat. Overall the plants in all the tanks seem to be doing well too. Only lost a few leaves here and there. 

Pumpkin has settled into the 10 gallon now and seems to be bossing the tetras around. She looks so little in there but almost inclined to leave her now since doing well. Of course that leaves Indigo's tank open...cough cough. Flame is doing great. What a zippy personality. I do really love to see his red "flames" flash across the tank. Tealight Jameson seems to be behaving for the moment. He is definitely one of my more curious boys. I get tickled in that he glances my way occasionally like he is thinking about getting into something. Such a funny boy. He really likes his catfish. 

Guess I better get to packing. ThatFishThough I will keep you posted on the fish. Have a great evening.


----------



## blueridge

Can't wait to see if you come home with anything from the expo :wink:


----------



## themamaj




----------



## lilnaugrim

I definitely need to order more plants for my viv to get that up and running again. Kind of let it peter out unfortunately >.< One plant is still alive in there lol. But definitely need isopods and springtails this time!! I'll check out those places you mentioned for sure! Looks like everything came in super healthy and big!


----------



## themamaj

Yes be sure and check out Midsouth Isopods. Jennifer is an IBC member as well. A container is only $10 and $10 or $12 to ship. By far cheapest ship option!! I like Biodudes plants. Josh's Frogs also has really nice plants. 

Only got to one pet store which was a Petco. No orange fish sadly. I didn't get betta pix since they were all typical colors and fin type. Did enjoy the reptile section. Yes Blueridge you were right. Blue arrow frog not mine but so gorgeous had to get pictures. Whew what a hefty price tag though. Frogs are tempting since have extra bioactive supplies. We'll see 😉 They also had a frog eyed gecko. Loved!!! Have looked at them online but first time seen in person. I had guy open cage up to see. Pretty quick little guy. He had regrown tail but still super cute. The snake was a hoot. He kept showing off. Leos were pretty. Loved little froggy butt crestie and beardies always fun to see. Oh cutest tomato frog too. Just stopped on way home to get food. Will try to get some pictures up later. Still a couple hours to drive. Hope you have a great evening.


----------



## themamaj

Pictures


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugh, THOSE LEOS! So precious!


And as adorable as Cresties can be, I hate stubby butt lol. It's the main reason I went with Gargs instead of Cresties due to the fact, if it does happen, they can grow their tail back. Of course, the goal is always to not make that happen, but things happen.
I need to handle CJ more often. Poor girl, I scared the pee out of her >.> I feel bad. I need to get her tank going but I can't afford it just yet. I just found a piece broke off my car underneath and need to get that fixed, need an oil change, tires rotated, bleh. Adulting is terrible haha.


I actually found an orange-ish fish near me! Once she comes out I'll grab pics when I'm home! She's more of a "Super orange" which isn't as Orangey as I wanted, but she was local and I saved lots of money on shipping and whatnot so I took her home. She's a koi as well so we'll see how she changes. But I'd still be interested in a real orange still! ^_^


Can't wait to see about that Expo! I wish I had a good one near me :-/ Apparently they're mostly snake people which...I'm not. I will admire but probably not keep.


----------



## ThatFishThough

@themamaj

Change of plans

I found the most beautiful Koi on AB. He's base orange with a cover of irid, blue, and black scales. He has red splotches in his fins. I think I'm going to snatch him (not giving you guys a link ) instead of the Koi VT. Sorry! >.<

ETA: This isn't him but looks kinda like a sibling with more ruffled fins and more black/blue.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1508294712

ETA2: This guy is also gorgeous. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1508416354


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol no worries @ThatFishThough, I have no interest in purchasing off AB, even for stunning fish. The import fees just aren't worth it to me any more since I'm cutting back on fish quite a bit.
But good luck with him! He sounds beautiful :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough

I have no worries about you or any specific long-time, but newcomers who I don't know/haven't gotten to know and guests browsing the site worry me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah, gotcha gotcha.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Also, that was supposed to be 'long-time members of the forum' but apparently my mind skipped a couple beats somewhere in that sentence. XD
@themamaj, I remembered you mentioning potentially getting another spooky noodle... Is there a chance that you come home with one from the trip?


----------



## themamaj

So glad you both found something! 

Have a couple of things in mind for expo but will see what is there and what I can afford.

Lil would love your input on housing multiple leos together. Tango has got to be upgraded as grown so much. About same size as Sofie now. Both have been housed separately. I saw 40 gallon breeder on sale at Pet Supply Plus for about $54 which is great deal. Considered housing together in that. Both are girls. What are pros and cons to that.


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Lil would love your input on housing multiple leos together. Tango has got to be upgraded as grown so much. About same size as Sofie now. Both have been housed separately. I saw 40 gallon breeder on sale at Pet Supply Plus for about $54 which is great deal. Considered housing together in that. Both are girls. What are pros and cons to that.


I'm sad to say that I no longer support housing multiple Leo's.
I've been having a lot of problems with mine lately. Hawkeye and Astrael are skinny as can be even though they eat fairly well for adult Leo's. Luna and Cullen are the alpha's here, big fat tails and a "I'm going to take over the world attitude" about them.


I'm actually going to try splitting them into pairs: Hawkeye and Astrael or Gallifrey as she's very diminutive. Luna and Cullen, Dorian and either Astrael or Gallifrey.


I'll definitely let you know how that goes when I do. I'm trying to hand feed everyone but it's getting to be too time consuming and energy leeching for me :-( My 40B has been up for....three years now? I think. So, I haven't had issues with them until now. I think, had I kept it to just three-four Leos, it would have been okay. But they're just like Betta's; can't have just one!


So, you can certainly attempt it and keep a close eye on Sophie and Tango to see how they react. Sophie might be too much like my Luna; alpha girl. Two diminutive girls would be a better pair. There will still be an alpha but they're less likely to stress each other out as much. 


But lots of hides! Climbing things too. I don't know what you plan for it but if you can build something with multiple caves and climbing areas and places for food, then they're much better off. Fighting for heat space is really the big issue. I know lots of people recommend 1/3 of the tank be heated but I'd go with more like 1/2 for housing community Leo's. Especially if you can build something upwards that allows them to climb and cool off as well as go to the other side of the tank. That would be ideal. Leo's don't climb as much as a Beardie might but when healthy, some of them absolutely love it. Hawkeye is one of them, when he has the strength.


God, I feel awful. I didn't realize how skinny he'd gotten until I picked him up and felt his ribs :-( I'm literally about to cry at work because of it. But I'm desperately taking steps to fix that, even if I don't have to eat for a week or two. There's too much to do!!


So yeah...in the end, best to just keep them separately in my opinion now. Even Garg's, CJ grew so much more after I took her previous tankmate away and gave her the space instead. Stress is such a huge thing for reptiles, I'm finding out--unfortunately a little too late. :-/


Sorry for the sob story :-(


----------



## Tealight03

Man, koi vt? Must not spend money.....*closes screen and runs away.


----------



## themamaj

Sounds like going with another 20L might be best then. Sofie is probably an alpha and Tango more skiddish. Things like tail nips or drops would stress me as well as trying to balance heating. I appreciate feedback!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Tealight03 said:


> Man, koi vt? Must not spend money.....*closes screen and runs away.


Exactly what I thought, lol.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> Exactly what I thought, lol.


I loved him when I first saw the pic but missed the vt part. I hate Petco's prices! But I love vts! Problem lol.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight the little koi girl I got was only $11.99 at Petco  The koi veil tails were at our local lps. They are typically higher priced but sometimes it is worth it if you find a wow pattern or coloration you are looking for. Used to they would only have a small display of bettas. I guess the word is out that bettas are amazing and they have about tripled their stock and getting in things I would only see on Ebay. Of course, that is good and bad! haha The staff knows me pretty well since I am in there all the time. This one guy always teases me if I am back for more plants. I don't know if he has figured out just how many tanks I have. One day they asked me if I had a turtle since had gone back several times for cabomba. I just busted out laughing. No just planting a lot of tanks. 

ThatFishThough I just had a chance to look at those links since was at work when first posted. Really beautiful fish!! I hope you get the one you are hoping for  

Chomper is fully out of brumation now. He had a big afternoon out when I got home. He walked all over the room, down the hall, to grandson's room, to bedroom and then had a long warm bath. He is sitting on his rocking dozing off at moment. It just really tickled me to see him off and exploring. (of course with me right behind him ) I wanted to take him outside as so pretty but temps have really cooled off now. 

I am pondering some more bioactive tanks. I have seen several videos on ones for dragons and leos. I want to do some more research on it for desert species. Any thoughts from anyone on that? I think there are a lot of positives to bioactive with creating a more enriching environment.


----------



## Tealight03

Ah, sorry Petco lol. It's too bad he's so expensive though. I'm really trying to cut back on tanks and expenses, and I already ended up taking in something unplanned #notabetta lol.


----------



## blueridge

Hmm...I think as far as actually going for a bioactive terrarium for a desert dwelling species is going to be hard to do. Maybe not impossible, but definitely challenging. You'll have to figure out a way for the isopods and such to thrive without the plant matter and soil since it isn't recommended to house leos or bearded dragons on damp soil. If you did do plants too you would have to do something that would tolerate the heat, and dry conditions as well as not mind being trampled a lot. Maybe research where they exactly come from and see if you could figure something out that way.


----------



## themamaj

The BioDude has some videos on it. It is a different substrate than what you use with a tropical tank. Plants would be succulents and a cactus. In a beardie tank, you can use plants that can be consumed as well. The terra sahara will hold some moisture in middle layer but stays dry on top therefore your humidity stays low. He suggests weekly watering of plants. Have seen some others use the substrate. Would like to see some long term updates though so still researching.


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> The BioDude has some videos on it. It is a different substrate than what you use with a tropical tank. Plants would be succulents and a cactus. In a beardie tank, you can use plants that can be consumed as well. The terra sahara will hold some moisture in middle layer but stays dry on top therefore your humidity stays low. He suggests weekly watering of plants. Have seen some others use the substrate. Would like to see some long term updates though so still researching.


Interesting! I would love to see the results as well of those tanks. I'll have to search, they sound like they could be beautiful if well done.


I could never do a desert bio tank because I'd kill the plants lol! I'm terrible with succulents! I'm better with things that can tolerate overwatering heh  Rainforest things are good for me ^_^


----------



## themamaj

I got gargoyles out to weigh last night and decided to work with them a bit more on taming. Snickers does great and will eat from my hand, spoon or anything I give him. Skylyn is still pretty flighty. She will take food occasionally from hand but mainly just wants to jump and get away. I tried working with Echo, crestie, some too. She did really well sitting with me for a little bit but then when she is over it that is the end. I think she is really loving her bioactive tank. I see her exploring every inch of it late at night. I caught a hilarious picture of her the other night. I had to come back in the room after lights had been off awhile to get something. I flipped light on and Echo was on the front glass. She just froze like a statue in the funniest pose. If I pretend I am a statue she won't see me lol. 

I was going around to feed last night and found Patrick had passed. That just really upset me. He has been fine but have been so busy last week that had put his water change off till today. I wonder if his nitrites were high. That is the only thing about smaller tanks is that there is no room for error. I don't know maybe it was just his time. So frustrating loosing him and Indigo this past week. Working on water changes and cleaning some reptile tanks today. Never enough hours in the day.


----------



## blueridge

It is good to hear that all your reptiles are doing great :smile: It sounds like your bioactive tanks are doing amazing! 

Sorry to hear about Patrick passing :sad:


----------



## themamaj

Some evening pictures for you.
Chomper, Echo freeze frame, Snickers, Skylyn loves to climb the top screen, Tango upgraded to 20L today, Sofie new decor, Pixel and his clean tank, Cheerio looking grumpy, and yes leos can climb. Tango has found a new favorite hideout which she likes to lick. lol Everyone is doing great and growing by leaps and bounds. Tango is up 9 grams. Eating me out of house and worms!! Snickers has finally gained 2 grams and Echo up 4 grams. Skylyn and Sofie are holding steady. Pixel didn't get a weight but no doubt bigger. So cute with eyes peeping out of dirt.


----------



## themamaj

Create this great new tank for Tango with lots of cool things to climb on and hide under. Where does she want to sit???? Under the paper towel I laid out for pooping. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh making me crazy. Life with leos. haha


----------



## ThatFishThough

Rushed here to show you.... look who I got! <3

I actually ended up getting two boys. The first one is more reddish, and has slightly better form... The second one has adorable patterns and brighter oranges. 

I need name ideas! <3

ETA: Of course... They're not home yet... I technically haven't even paid for them, but I won the auctions!


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness those are *wow boys*!!! Congratulations! I am so happy you won your auction and sounds like double the fun is on the way  They will need some special names for sure. Will think on it. Can't wait to see and hear more about them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tango is so handsome!! Are you sure it's a "she"? The head looks male-ish to me. Though, not a great sexing tool lol, just an observation.


And yes, Leo's love to climb if given the chance! I had a lovely tree ornament that Zolla used to love climbing. She was a great Leo.


I love Cheerio, such a cutie! One of my PetCo's here has two females in. They're adorable as well. The Aquatic's head thinks she's going to take them home though. I guess they're one of the few reptiles that don't mind being housed together at all, especially all females like hers.


----------



## themamaj

Not 100% on Tango. Didnt see an obvious bulges on vent but wanted to compare to Sofie later. They both are loving some new decor. Really fun to see they so active exploring.

Yes female steppe runners do fine together. Harder for me to sex for sure but think Cheerio is a male because of larger skin rolls around neck. I would have to see two together to tell. Maybe will see more at expo this weekend.


----------



## lilnaugrim

If you can get a picture of Tango's under bits from the side and full underneath, I might be able to help you. Leo's is easier for me than Beardeds and Gargs, that's for sure. I'm still slightly uncertain about CJ but Stormfly is definitely a girl. I'm really good a picking out female pets


----------



## Tealight03

I'm so sorry for your losses. So sad to lose two in one week. They were two lucky fishies.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight


----------



## themamaj

Here is my tank build for Snickers. He is really enjoying his new tank!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Gorgeous!

That reminds me: where did you get your plants for Flame's tank?


----------



## themamaj

I got Flame's plant at our local aquarium store.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol! I love that "Fail"! CJ does that too XD too funny.

Lookin' great!
I was able to buy two big plants yesterday for CJ's tank, hoping to plant today! I may collect some lovely leaves outside to add as a litter as well :-D woohoo!


----------



## themamaj

Just got home last night from trip. Lots updates. Try to get some pictures up after work. New reptile and did I mention I came home with really cool betta fish 😁


----------



## themamaj

Wow the expo was so much fun. I could not believe how crowded it was. You could not even get up to some of the tables for sea of people. This show was double what Repticon was but of course they had a lot of different animals to see. They did have a nice variety of reptiles. I saw snakes, leos, turtles, frogs, monitors, geckos, uromastyx, chuckawalla and a special treat was getting to hold a panther chameleon. Blueridge I was wowed by Kimchi before in pictures but to see and hold a panther in person really gives you a new perspective on how incredible these animals are! On the furry side they had sugar gliders that was so cute!! They were in their little hiding pockets swinging back and forth. They also had bunnies, bengal and hairless cats, rats of every variety, flying squirrels and finnex foxes. Not to mention minature pigs, birds and even a booth with *BETTAS*! Fish displays stop me in my tracks lol. I got super excited to see that. That particular booth had one of the betta alive systems set up like you see in some of the pet stores now. Unfortunately it was just mainly red and blue veils and crowns but I was still delighted to see bettas represented. As we walked along we found yet another betta booth!!! This one wowed me. As I said I couldn't resist and came home with a beautiful new betta! It has a black face and incredible blue and turquoise colorations. What was really amazing is how gorgeous the fins were! I was hooked. In fact I almost came home with several. So are you dying to see???? Now you will whip me for getting you going. Yes it is a brand new betta magnet! This lady is amazing though. I got her card and told her I wanted to share her info with you all because not only does she had incredible detailed magnets, she can customize it to your fish!!! Oh there will be a Chance magnet to come. I will post her info in the marketplace as well but you have to look at her stuff. It is all done with a polymer clay. The details are incredible.

Shieldmaiden's Clayworks, Amber Cowan
*www.etsy.com/shop/ShieldmaidensClaywrk

*I ran into Skylyn's breeders, the Phantom Gecko. Have gotten to be friends with Esther and William. They are so sweet and have been so helpful to me. I bought a breeder colony of roaches from them. Whew I know why my colony hasn't taken off. I guess I never got mine to full maturity. These suckers are big! They are about the size of Madagascar hissing coach roaches. I am starting colony again this time with 30 breeders. They gave me a lot of tips to hopefully get things going this time. I will have to do some updates as time goes on so I can show you the process. It will be so helpful to have dubias on hand for Chomper, Pixel and the leos. I also stopped by and said hi to Snicker's breeder. He was so tickled to see how Snicker's had grown and colored up. He told me his is currently breeding some leachianus and had one with him. He said now I have these for when you are ready for the next step in geckos. Lol I am going to have to expand the reptile room. Too many amazing animals out there! 

So I did mention a new reptile... I have been researching this one for quite some time. I have been wavering between a hognose and a Kenyan sand boa and decided that the sand boa was the right snake for me. I think their behavior of burrowing and being an ambush predator is really neat. I thought too with it being a snake that wasn't seen continuously might make the snake idea a little easier for my not fan of snake family. Funny enough this little guy was one of the first animals I saw at the expo. I kept coming back to him. I was impressed with his breeder and this little boa was so active and curious. I knew he was the one. As you may know, I am a big Alabama football fan. I grew up watching "Bear" Bryant coach the team to many victories over the years. He will always be my favorite coach. Since this little guy had those great black and white colors it reminded me of the houndstooth pattern hat that the "Bear" always wore. No doubt this is probably the first snake named after him lol. I thought it was cute and hoped that the name would show people that have a fear or hesitation about snakes that they can be fun pets. Meet* Bear, *my baby anerytheristic male Kenyan sand boa. He is 9 inches long and has the cutest black eyes. He is super friendly and so fun to watch poke his little head up out of the substrate. Males only grow to be around 24 inches so he will be a smaller snake. I think he will be a great addition to the reptile room.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahh Bear is so cute!!! Ong that pic ei th the head sticking out is so freaking cute!!! Oh love love! His patterning is gorgeous too!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Lil. He has certainly won me over with that cute little face.!


----------



## themamaj

X-rated leos here lol. Ok Lil chime in on boy vs girl. Sofie is first picture. Last 4 of Tango from different angles. I see a little more bulge with Tango. What do you think?


----------



## Tealight03

The magnet is super cute. Might have to order one. 

Ah, snake! He is sorta cute.


----------



## themamaj

This little girl is the cutest Pumpkin in the patch. Her black is coming in on fin tips and spots getting darker. Sure is perfect colors for Halloween. 🍊🍂🍁


----------



## Tealight03

She is gorgeous!


----------



## blueridge

Sounds like you had an amazing time at the expo! :shock: So glad that you got the meet, and hold a panther chameleon. They are super amazing animals, and I'm sure you can see why they call chameleons "tree dragons". Maybe one day you'll get one :wink: 

Bear is super cute! Love the photo of his head peaking out :laugh:


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> X-rated leos here lol. Ok Lil chime in on boy vs girl. Sofie is first picture. Last 4 of Tango from different angles. I see a little more bulge with Tango. What do you think?


Heh.


Tango does look like boy! Took a little while of debating but I've concluded that I'm pretty sure it's a young, still kind of immature, he.
Reasons.
He has the start of the preanal pores just above his genitals.
There is space for his hemipenal bulges to come in, again, still young. I can see the size difference between Sofie and Tango in your hand too, so that helps.


Of course, he could surprise us and actually be female as well lol. But look at the spacing between Sofie's vent and the first ring on her tail, it's pretty close. Tango has more of a space between which likely means he's got some extra room in there for his hemipenal bulges. But, being young, they haven't transformed into obvious bulges as of yet. We'll also know if he starts to lay eggs or has them developing in the stomach area, you'll see them pretty clearly lol. Also, if you ever observe him turning and licking at his genitals, it's a male; females rarely do it if at all.


----------



## themamaj

Haha that sounds like a male issue. I had Sofie and Tango both down in the floor together while getting pictures. Sofie wanted nothing to do with him. Tango kindof sniffed at her. Their personalities are polar different. Sofie is moody and wants it her way or the highway. Tango is so laid back, eats anything, happy all the time. Pretty funny.

Oh got to see a really interesting behavior last night. I had Chomper out late. He was crawling around on floor beside me. All of a sudden he froze, flared his beard then went low to the ground. I thought what in the world did he see to do that. I looked up and Sofie was on top of her hide. Oh she was not happy! She had tail straight up in the air and started circling it like a whip in slow motion. Chomper didnt move from his spot. Funny they have seen each other before but I have moved Sofie's tank to lower shelf. I guess she had a new perspective and thought Chomper had crossed the line on territory. No doubt she is the queen of the room. Really interesting to see the behavior and how they both reacted.


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Haha that sounds like a male issue. I had Sofie and Tango both down in the floor together while getting pictures. Sofie wanted nothing to do with him. Tango kindof sniffed at her. Their personalities are polar different. Sofie is moody and wants it her way or the highway. Tango is so laid back, eats anything, happy all the time. Pretty funny.


Yep, sounds like female and male qualities to me! Hawkeye is my most laid back lizard, he's also my only boy lol. Astrael is next in line but she's just the lowest female in the pecking order.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Flame built the most beautiful bubble nest. Always a thrill to see and it tickles me to see how proud they are of their creations! I got a quick picture as he zipped by. Love his little black spots on face.


----------



## themamaj

Sorry I haven't been posting much. Have been battling some type of croup for past week and half. Starting to finally get voice back some. 

Did try to do some activities this weekend with grandson. We went to a new thing called Boo at the Barn. A local farm does a trick or treat in their big barn. They decorate the horse stalls and horses have on costumes. Despite the cold and rain Sat, we had a fun time. I loved the Harry Potter horse! The unicorn horse kept knocking his horn off. Too funny. There was a prison horse and best of all...Captain Underpants. We just rofl over that as tighty whities adorned the stall. Plus who could not smile at a horse with underpants on his head! Right up a 6 year old boy's ally. As you finished in big barn you went up the hill to "paint a horse". I thought cool we will do a fun painting craft. Well they did paint but it was the real horse! Each of kids got hand painted and then got to put print on the horse. How funny is that?! They did balloon animals, face paint and food. Proceeds went to the farm that rescues, rehabilitates and adopts out horses. I am all about that.


----------



## blueridge

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## themamaj

Happy Halloween! Have a safe and fun evening. 🎃


----------



## themamaj

Have finally had a chance to just sit down tonight and catch up on everyone's journals and new posts. I sure have enjoyed reading all the updates! BettaStarter your journal really got me thinking what a journey this has been. I was looking back at my notes at all the bettas names and birthdates I have kept over the years. Some shared a long journey with me, some short and some are still with me thankfully. Each fish has been so special in their own way. I sure have enjoyed them all! I still think of Chance often. He will always be the fish that was most dear to my heart. My sweet boy that had such a rough start in life that became my dear friend. Always a funny boy to make me smile. The Abba song is our story.
"Take a Chance on me"
If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know, gonna be around
If you've got no place to go, if you're feeling down
If you're all alone when the pretty birds have flown
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best and it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test, if you let me try
Take a chance on me

Needless to say I took a chance on the sad little scared boy in the Walmart cup. I nursed him back to health and the rest is history. The special ones stay forever a part of your heart. 

A bit sentimental tonight. Audubon probably wont make it through the night. He is one of my old ones. He has had a good long life and I really just think it is his time. Sad to see him go but thankful for many days of joy he has brought.


----------



## Tealight03

Lovely thoughts on Chance. I miss seeing his antics. I'm sure he is watching over the fish room.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight! 

Had a good day with my mom and dad today. I went over to finally celebrate Mom's bday. They have a small pond outside and the goldfish were really lively today as weather was a bit milder. It was fun watching them dart around. Daughter and I went onto the mall after that. Daughter has earned some money from me for doing a bunch of extra chores and holding down the fort in the fish room when I travel. We found her some leggings and some makeup. I can't believe she will be 18 in just a few weeks. Nice getting to spend time with my family. 

Came home and Chomper who rarely poops in cage now had decided today was the day. Oh gee what a royal mess and he had tracked it everywhere. Ugggg. I just did a deep clean of his tank the other day too. Well guess what, he got another deep clean plus a scrubbing in the bath. Stinker! Literally!! I had picked up an extra roll of kitchen shelf liner when at the store. Glad I did because decided to change out the one I had in there. I really like using that as a substrate because it is easy to wipe off when have spills or accidents. If it is too yucky like tonight you can just toss it. I found one I really liked at Target that almost looks just like a sand pattern. It was only about $5 and this one was the perfect width of the 40g. I should be able to get several mats out of the roll. 

I think I am going to try to do Koda's tank and then go to bed. Have been staying up between 1 and 3 in the morning about every night and then trying to get up early. Between working extra hours, being sick and lack of sleep I am worn out tonight. I hope you all have a good evening and upcoming weekend.


----------



## themamaj

A few pictures tonight


----------



## themamaj

To sleep or not to sleep. That is the question. Wishing I could actually get a good night's rest. 

Had a good few days with son. He is having a lot of medical tests run which is why I have been traveling a lot. I did stop in a few pet stores along way. Saw these cuties. Really liked the red koi boy. Also went in one reptile store. Pretty tickled to get to see a frilled dragon in person. They are really beautiful animals!


----------



## themamaj

Tealight the purse did come in handy  My son was very sweet looking at some lps with me. We went in one that typically has had good stuff in past. My heart was broke when saw bettas this time. One was dead. Several were moments away. Fin melt and rot that was almost too far gone to help. Really discouraging. We left and went to run some other errands. Son said, "Mom I want to get you a fish. Those fish at that store really need your help. Let's go back and see if we can make a difference for one of them." I was touched by his heart for the fish so off we went in horrendous rain storm in dark and traffic to make it to the store before it closed. We went back to display. I looked through each one. I think eyes are a window of the soul. Each looked up at me with hope and desparation. It hurt me I couldnt help them all. There was one I had seen earlier. Such a beautiful boy. He had spunk and seem to connect with me. He had a significant deformity on his back. He looked like he had been born with no dorsal fin. There was an indention where fin would have been. He had one strip of fin at base. I have only seen one other case like this. I kept going back to him. I looked him over good and no signs of infection just deformity. It didnt seem to affect his swimming. I thought in the midst if all the others that were so sick coupled with his special issues he would be one to be passed over by any would be buyers. I couldn't stand thought of him becoming another statistic. I knew he was the one. I felt like I could make a difference for him and give him a home. There is much controversy in buying fish from retailers like this. Obviously you dont want to encourage bad care. There are times though that in my opinion it is important to be an adovocate for the fish. They didnt ask to be in that position and they have already endured much to be where they are. Certainly it is something to use discretion over. I did talk with the staff about it. They offered the fish for very deep discount. I hope things will change at store. For now at least one will have a hope and future. I think he is beautiful just the way he is. Special that son also shared that desire that every fish deserves a Chance 😊 Not for sure on name yet. Thought of Finley. Let me know if have any suggestions.


----------



## Tealight03

You're a wonderful person! He's beautiful just the way he is! ☺


----------



## BettaStarter24

He is gorgeous! 

There is this story ive seen floating around about a guy who comes across another who is throwing starfish back into the ocean after theyve been swept onto land by the tides. 

The guy asks the other why he is doing that and tells him that there are so many of them stranded on the beach one person isnt going to make a difference. 

The other guy picks up a starfish and tosses it back to the ocean and replies "I made a difference to that one"

This always has resonated with me. Yes, it shouldnt be encouraged to treat these beautiful creatures how most pet stores/walmart do but we can make a difference to the little lives we bring into our hearts. We may not make much difference in the big picture or to all of the fish but for that one we are making a world of difference. 

I love seeing the transformations some of your fish hae gone through from being in the store to happy and thriving in an amazing home.


----------



## themamaj

Finley is doing great. I forget he even has a deformity because he s such a joy to watch. He certainly has incredible pecs and is such a happy boy. Bringing him home sparked my rescue gene again. I ended up bringing home a red crowntail from Walmart the other day. Love his heart his cup was atrocious. He was listless and gasping for air at surface. He had a big bite out of anal fin and rot had taken a hold. He just looked so hopeless. That just gets me especially when I know it doesn't have to be that way. Off I went with fish in hand. Sometimes I just don't have it in me to contend with the staff. I just want to get the fish home. The cashier was not a help in that area. "You know these fish are MEAN! You are going to put him in own tank?" I thought to myself buddy if you only really knew about these fish how wonderful they are. Not to mention you wouldn't believe what all I have treated in sick fish from your store and no it is not my first rodeo. I tried to muster up a response. "Yes I have had bettas before". That said I headed out. The ammonia level in cup was high but the nitrites and nitrates were off the chart. I think that is a first I have seen those colors. I named my new fish Blaze. He got a long soaking blue bath and some aqua salt. Indian almond leaves have helped as well. He is doing really well now and fins are looking better. He is active and flaring at Edward. He even made me a beautiful bubble nest. It tickles me to see them happy. 

Well it has been a long day. I have worked all day on a new bearded dragon video. I have planned, taped, retaped and edited but still not where I want to be. I am trying really hard with the videos. I am not out to be a youtube star by any means but I have some ideas and things I have learned along the road of fish and reptile keeping I would like to share. My goal is to teach others about animal care and encourage along the way. I had a friend of mine daughter come by to visit the other day. She is thinking of getting a dragon for xmas. I spent some time with her showing her the set up and talking to her about care. I also got all my other reptiles out for her to see and hold. She is a pretty amazing young lady anyway but to see her excitement for the animals and zeal to learn really made me want to encourage this new generation to share that love of animals that we have. Anyway, that is my heart on all of that. I don't have much down time these days as always working in some fashion. Maybe as I learn some of this technology things will get easier and quicker. Have a blessed day tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

My little baby Bear, Kenyan Sand Boa, has still not eaten. It has been 4 weeks now so very concerned about him. I have him an appointment with our exotic vet here in town for Monday am. I have been in touch with Bear's breeder and he has been really good to work with me as much as he can and gave me some tips. Unfortunately nothing I have tried has worked trying to get him to eat frozen thawed. Been looking online and calling around trying to locate live pinkies but none found so far. My vet thinks she has a name of someone that can help so hopefully she will call me back tonight. I knew Kenyans can be stinkers getting to eat but sure didn't expect to get the most strong willed one. If anyone out there has any tips they are greatly welcomed. 

On a funny reptile note, I have gotten to be good friends with my gargoyle gecko breeders. I got a text earlier saying "hey do you want some more roaches for Christmas?" Of course I sent back a YES! lol keep telling my son I am not the typical woman.


----------



## blueridge

Sorry to hear about Bear not eating! :sad:
I'm curious to all the things you have tired. Are you making sure that your pinkies are completely unfrozen? Have you let the pinkies soak in water to let them absorb the heat better so they appear warm to the snake? Are you feeding him inside or outside his enclosure? Have you made sure that all of his parameters are fine; i.e. heat, etc.? Does he have everything in his enclosure that he needs; does he feel secure? Have you tired to assist/force feed him?


----------



## Tealight03

BettaStarter24 said:


> He is gorgeous!
> 
> There is this story ive seen floating around about a guy who comes across another who is throwing starfish back into the ocean after theyve been swept onto land by the tides.
> 
> The guy asks the other why he is doing that and tells him that there are so many of them stranded on the beach one person isnt going to make a difference.
> 
> The other guy picks up a starfish and tosses it back to the ocean and replies "I made a difference to that one"
> 
> This always has resonated with me. Yes, it shouldnt be encouraged to treat these beautiful creatures how most pet stores/walmart do but we can make a difference to the little lives we bring into our hearts. We may not make much difference in the big picture or to all of the fish but for that one we are making a world of difference.
> 
> I love seeing the transformations some of your fish hae gone through from being in the store to happy and thriving in an amazing home.


I love this story.


----------



## Tealight03

Can't wait to see pics of Blaze. He is one lucky guy to end up in your care. 

Hope Bear stops being stubborn. Four weeks is a commitment!


----------



## themamaj

Blaze and Finley. Will try to get some better ones of Blaze tom. Finley has the most incredible pecs. Love EE flutters!! Tealight you know I have to get that middle name thing going. We have a little girl at our preschool named Henley Raye. I came up with Finely thinking of her. Well he has to have Ray as a middle name with that one little dorsal ray sticking up. How cute is that. Finley Ray 😊


----------



## themamaj

blueridge said:


> Sorry to hear about Bear not eating! :sad:
> I'm curious to all the things you have tired. Are you making sure that your pinkies are completely unfrozen? Have you let the pinkies soak in water to let them absorb the heat better so they appear warm to the snake? Are you feeding him inside or outside his enclosure? Have you made sure that all of his parameters are fine; i.e. heat, etc.? Does he have everything in his enclosure that he needs; does he feel secure? Have you tired to assist/force feed him?


Tank is 10 gallon with wood chip substrate. I have a log hide on warm side and water dish on cool. I had him in quarantine in my bonus room first couple of weeks. I decided that was too cool so moved him into fish room which stays mid 70s. I had his thermostat set to 95. Breeder told me to up it to 100 which I did. My temp gun reads about 78 on cool side ambient, top of wood chips is about 89. Of course if you dig down to the heat pad it ranges up to 100. 

Feeding I have consistently done in a separate feeding container. It is smaller than a shoebox. Yes have always thawed pinkie in warm water. Have used tongs to animate. Most of the time he runs from it. Have tried scenting container and mouse with chicken broth. Have tried braining. Have tried leaving snake and mouse in container in tank for heat overnight. Have tried a hold method where you hold snake head and then basically tap the mouse on his nose to try to get him aggrevated enough to strike. Nothing. Breeder said might have to do live as last resort but problem is can't find any. 

I do think stress is playing a factor. I found a good article tonight that had a few other tips. They suggested a deli cup for feeding. Other thing is trying to create more hide areas where snake can feel like up next to something and feel secure. It suggested a smaller tank too. Debating on that because it would be another change but thought of even trying to put him in a shoe box size container until can get eating. Temp regulation is one thing I don't know if can create enough of a temp gradient in that small container. I am not handling snake except to check on him and to find him to attempt feeding. 

I don't see any visible signs of illness. Vet can check for mouth issues and parasites. Has not used bathroom. Never see him near water. Did soak him initially for about 10 min after first got him. Dehydration is also a concern. I don't think he is trying to shed either which could also make them go off food temp. No light on tank either.

My guess is stress, not happy with environment in some way and preferring live food. Trying to make appropriate changes as I learn anything new. Let me know if you think of something I am doing wrong.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Brian Barzyck (SnakeBytesTV) on YouTube has a good meathod of last-resort force feeding. I'll see if I can find you the link. He swears by it, but does it on BPs, not Kenyans.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Blaze and Finley. Will try to get some better ones of Blaze tom. Finley has the most incredible pecs. Love EE flutters!! Tealight you know I have to get that middle name thing going. We have a little girl at our preschool named Henley Raye. I came up with Finely thinking of her. Well he has to have Ray as a middle name with that one little dorsal ray sticking up. How cute is that. Finley Ray 😊


Finley Ray sure is gorgeous. The first pic really pulled my heart strings. Sweet boy. ❤


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> Brian Barzyck (SnakeBytesTV) on YouTube has a good meathod of last-resort force feeding. I'll see if I can find you the link. He swears by it, but does it on BPs, not Kenyans.


Will look thanks!


----------



## blueridge

themamaj said:


> Tank is 10 gallon with wood chip substrate. I have a log hide on warm side and water dish on cool. I had him in quarantine in my bonus room first couple of weeks. I decided that was too cool so moved him into fish room which stays mid 70s. I had his thermostat set to 95. Breeder told me to up it to 100 which I did. My temp gun reads about 78 on cool side ambient, top of wood chips is about 89. Of course if you dig down to the heat pad it ranges up to 100.
> 
> Feeding I have consistently done in a separate feeding container. It is smaller than a shoebox. Yes have always thawed pinkie in warm water. Have used tongs to animate. Most of the time he runs from it. Have tried scenting container and mouse with chicken broth. Have tried braining. Have tried leaving snake and mouse in container in tank for heat overnight. Have tried a hold method where you hold snake head and then basically tap the mouse on his nose to try to get him aggrevated enough to strike. Nothing. Breeder said might have to do live as last resort but problem is can't find any.
> 
> I do think stress is playing a factor. I found a good article tonight that had a few other tips. They suggested a deli cup for feeding. Other thing is trying to create more hide areas where snake can feel like up next to something and feel secure. It suggested a smaller tank too. Debating on that because it would be another change but thought of even trying to put him in a shoe box size container until can get eating. Temp regulation is one thing I don't know if can create enough of a temp gradient in that small container. I am not handling snake except to check on him and to find him to attempt feeding.
> 
> I don't see any visible signs of illness. Vet can check for mouth issues and parasites. Has not used bathroom. Never see him near water. Did soak him initially for about 10 min after first got him. Dehydration is also a concern. I don't think he is trying to shed either which could also make them go off food temp. No light on tank either.
> 
> My guess is stress, not happy with environment in some way and preferring live food. Trying to make appropriate changes as I learn anything new. Let me know if you think of something I am doing wrong.


Does definitely sound like stress is the main issue. How big is he? It sounds like the 10 gallon is too big for him. A good rule of thumb for a snake's cage is the length and width of the cage should be the total length of the snake. I would also offer a hide on the cool side too so he has a choice to thermoregulate between hot and cool sides. Also glass doesn't hold temperatures as well for snakes either, and plastic or PVC is a better choice for them. The fact that he can see out all sides of this cage might also be causing him to stress too. 

I would also just try feeding in his cage instead of taking him out. Transporting snakes in between cages to feed can be stressful, especially to young snakes, and I would not recommend it. Plus actually handling snakes less than 24-48 hours after feeding can cause them to regurgitate. 

Also one of the reasons he has pooped or shed for you is because he isn't growing. Snakes only put out what they take in, so if he hasn't eaten for you then he isn't going to poo, and if he isn't getting food then he isn't growing; so no shedding.


----------



## themamaj

He is about 9 inches and the diameter of your pinkie. Would a typical sterilite container be ok or should i use a dark color bin?


----------



## blueridge

A sterilite container should be fine. Just make sure it isn't the clear plastic. Either the opaque or solid sides.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge! You are more helpful than breeder.


----------



## blueridge

No problem! I hope you get your little boy eating. It might also take a couple of assist feedings to get him to take frozen/thawed too.


----------



## themamaj

Are you a bearded dragon owner or maybe you have thought about adding one to your family? In this video I will cover basic facts about bearded dragons, tank setup, accessories and lighting, as well as, how to promote good health with feeding, hydration and good husbandry. This is a guide to help you get started with all the skills you need to be a bearded dragon owner.


----------



## blueridge

What a fantastic video! :shock: 
Chomper looked adorable in his matching hat ^.^


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge! Boy it has been a whirlwind few days. Literally just got home. First time I have seen my babies since Thurs. My son had more tests done Friday so have been back in Nashville. My glasses broke while there. Went to have them fixed and because they are the rimless no one could help me. Finally found a place at mall that could sauter them. When went out to car battery was dead. Got that jumped started by mall security and went back to son's to pack up and head home. As we were getting ready to head out a storm system had come through. I told my son, hey do you hear sirens? Yep they were tornado sirens and we were under a warning with a funnel cloud spotted just down the road. Needles to say we didn't leave that night. I stayed up till 4am continuing to work on video. Got up Sunday and decided I wasn't leaving until video was finished. At about 10:30pm I was finally getting it uploaded so stayed last night. Leaving this am battery dead again. Son and I had to push car out of parking spot to jump it. Did I mention that was up hill??? I drove straight back to Knox without stopping because afraid battery would die again. Stopped by glasses store here to get a more permanent fix. Car died again. This time hubby got to leave work and come. We couldn't jump it so had to call AAA. Hubby and I switched cars because Bear had an appt with vet I was late for. Ran home grabbed snake and just made it to appt. Bear got a good check up. 10 grams. No anatomical reason for not eating.. Dr was able to get me a name of a guy locally that does mice on the side. We laughed about that. He works for Petco lol and so it is a like a little black market for mice. I just love our vet. So happy to have an exotic specialist in town!! We have actually become good friends so it is more like a social visit with animals. I got tickled as she was asking me all kinds of questions about pacman frogs since she has a new one. Meanwhile hubby took car to shop. Glasses store called and said glasses not ready till tom. Ugg. And realized have to make a casserole for work tom. Back to Nashville after work for more tests on Wed. Somehow Thanksgiving, grandson and birthdays have to be stuck in all of that this week. CRAZY!!!! In the midst of it all, amazed God's provisions. Found glasses store I needed, people there at right time for car, protection from the storm, and video finally uploaded. Nice to have some humor thrown in along the way. So with a week of thankful reminders, remember things that are really important such as our family and friends. The rest will be ok. Very happy to see my animals. I see a lot of tanks that need attention tonight but one step at a time. May you each have a blessed week. I am very thankful to each of you. It is a joy and a privilege to share my day and my animals with you.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Sounds like a wild week! Glad that you're getting it sorted out. Glad to hear that Bear got a good vet check, hope you can get him to eat! (Jeez, I'm starting to type like you! )


----------



## themamaj

How are those new koi boys doing?


----------



## Tealight03

What a crazy week! So glad everything worked out. I can sympathize about the glasses. I was cleaning mine and accidently bent them and a lens popped out. Walmart got them put back together luckily. 

I can't wait to watch the video. I'm sure it's informative and adorbs!


----------



## ThatFishThough

They're doing good! Zephyr is quite food aggressive and likes to snack on snail tentacles, fortunately he's too busy chasing the Rasboras to notice them much. Kamikaze has a tendency to get overexcited when he sees me at the front of the tank and miss the food. Silly boys!

Note: Zephyr is the lighter and Kami is the darker.


----------



## themamaj

Remind me what type of rasboras you have. I would love some chili ones but can't get locally. Haven't decided to just stomach it and take the shipping cost to order. Your boys sure are beautiful! Tickles me hearing of their personalities. Funny they go after the snails. I have had a couple of mine do that initially but usually they get bored with the snails and move on. 

Tealight it is funny you don't realize how much you value your sight until you can't see! I sure am grateful there are things like glasses that correct our vision. Hope you enjoy the video.

It has been so fun to spend time with each of the animals tonight. Have been going around to each of reptile tanks feeding, watering, cleaning. Chomper sat on my shoulder for the longest time. Nothing like beardie snuggles! He got his bath and his cage cleaned. I laid out fresh towels for his bed tonight. Tango came to front of tank and looked at me like it is about time you showed up! They made me eat mealworms and I had no roaches. My water dish is low and my paper towel is dirty. Lol job security with these guys. Cheerio sat in my hand so content. He is usually pretty jumpy. I gave him a little spritz and let him bask on his cave. Sofie could care less. I lifted up her cave to see her and she was like excuse me snoozing here. How rude. Yep I had the audacity to make the princess walk across the tank. Getting ready to feed the other geckos and Pixel. I love getting Snickers out to feed. He will wrap around my finger with that prehensile tail. He loves to lap up food from a spoon. Geckos that are spoon fed. Rotten to the core! Skylyn will tolerate some holding but not much. She sort of likes to do her own thing. I always look forward to catching Echo out after turn lights down. She makes the most hysterical poses on the glass if she sees me. All the fish are fluttering around at the front of the tanks. I cleaned 5 tanks before I left but others need cleaning now. Amazing how quick algae can build up too in these window tanks in just a few days. It will probably be pellets tonight since tired but may have to spoil them with some garlic shrimp tomorrow before head out.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I have Harlequins. Our local LFS didn't have Chilis in when I went to get them so I just walked out with Harlequins since I've heard they get to about the same size; funny enough apparently whoever said that was wrong because my 3 adults are about 1.2", while Chilis tend to stay around .75". The 4 juvies are around .75". I have 7 in a 10 with 8 Pygmy Cories and some of my LBD fry. There's supposed to be Mystery Snails in there but they tend to hide because of Zephyr. Tank is overstocked but the AquaClear 20 does a good job of keeping crud off the sand and parameters stable once cycled. As long as the fish are happy, I am too. Once the fry get bigger I'll move them out, hopefully to the LFS for a bit of cash. If the Rasboras look like they need more space they can go in the 15 and the adult LBD can be sold (I don't want more babies! ). Then I'll have the 10 open for actual Chilis! Lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Espei Rasbora and Ember Tetra are the same size. Harlequins bigger and Chili's smaller 


We have Chili's here I could grab for you and ship out, less expensive than getting it from a supplier or anything. Let me know if you or anyone else wants speciality fish, I can get them in


----------



## ThatFishThough

lol I realize that now, but stupid me was so excited to get new community fish that I decided to get them anyway. They're cool though; I'm sure they'll outgrow the 10 once they're all adults, but I have two 20s and a 15 that could accommodate them.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Sorry for the double post, but forgot to show you;

Themamaj, recently our school did a science experiment, where we had to basically put fish in a bowl and starve them for two months. I actually created a 'self-sustaining' ecosystem, but most kids didn't... there were three bettas; a beautiful Red & White Marble CT, my Red VT, and a Multicolor Grizzle Vt that looks a lot like Freedom... needless to say I came home with the VT girl and my boy. The people who had the CT wanted to keep him.

This little girl (don't mind me, copying whoever asked (I think) you this) reminds me so much of Freedom, would you mind if I named her Freedom II or something odd like Feya? (misspelled, oddly pronounced 'Freedom'? Idk.) she's an active little bugger and I can't get good pics, but here are a few; one to show her color, two to show her face, and three to show how fast and agile she is, lol.

You sure are making a mark on the community. Glad you're here.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you!! Gorgeous fish! Freedom would be great name &#55357;&#56842;
Would love to hear more about experiment.

Lil what are price on chilis? Might ponder that.


----------



## lilnaugrim

themamaj said:


> Thank you!! Gorgeous fish! Freedom would be great name ��
> Would love to hear more about experiment.
> 
> Lil what are price on chilis? Might ponder that.


6 each IIRC. George gives me a big discount on everything due to being a club member and a friend. He'd likely give me more of a discount on a lot if I bought them. Shipping for wintertime is $12 which includes a heatpack.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hmm, really? I think Chilis are closer to $3 here.


----------



## themamaj

I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving with your family and friends. Starting to get back to some normalcy in the fish room. Yesterday did some major deep cleans. Love seeing sparkling tanks! Have some more I hope to finish tonight. I have been going around adding some of my Christmas decor and hanging the fish stockings. It is so fun to do that because their reactions are just priceless. Believe me they notice anything different. Some are curious swimming up to look at the stocking while others are in attack mode. What is this red fuzzy intruder trying to attach itself to my tank????? haha I put my little gingerbread house in Edward's tank. It has a swim through tunnel. I thought oh he will love this. I don't think he has swam through it yet but he sure has stalked the perimeter. Such funny boys. I ran in Pet Smart earlier to get filters. I got Marlie a Santa Workshop. She is my birthday girl. Big 2 year anniversary  I thought that deserved a new tank ornament. I have Chomper a Santa suit and some little hats for the geckos. In planning and decorating stages for a Christmas video. I think it will be a fun one so that will be something to look forward to. 

Everyone is doing fine but Bear is still not eating. He did go through a shed. I was pretty excited that was one normal event in his life. I hope to get a hold of my mouse guy this week and see if I can get a live pinky. So hope that works. 

Oh one bit of exciting news. Echo actually is sleeping in her coconut! I made that for her how many months ago? She had been sleeping on top of it but would never go in it. Thrilled to catch her in it the other day. Now it is one of her favorite hide outs. See you crazy animals. I am really trying to do good things here. lol Maybe she can talk to Bear for me.


----------



## themamaj

*snake disclaimer if squeamish*

My mouse guy texted me today at work and he had the pinkies for me to pick up at the store. It turns out he is one of the guys I really like at the store. I had talked to him in the past but didn't remember his name. He is even at the store that is near me lol. All of that works out good. Today was my kids bday. Daughter and son are 9 years apart to the day. I call them my twins. Son 27 and daughter 18. That makes me old I think. We had a nice big family dinner at our fave Italian restaurant. I ate enough garlic to kill vampires for the rest of the year! After dinner I took my parents home then son and I were off to the store to get the mouse. My poor son, what he wants to do on his bday but I was so excited I think he thought it was a great adventure. I got two pinkies from the mouse guy. We got to talking more and he said oh I have my Columbian red tail boa here with me at work today do you want to see...uh YES! Gorgeous gorgeous snake! Blueridge you would have loved it. This guy has about 12 different snakes. He showed me a picture of a rainbow boa he has and another snake I can't remember the name but it had iridescent scales. Nothing like I have seen before. Anyway, we had a really good discussion about everything and he was quite helpful. He gave me the pinkies for free and told me just to let him know when needed more. He was interested in all of my reptile crew as well. I told him I also had bettas and the manager teased me and called me the betta lady. He was like oh I know who you are now. Pretty funny. So long story short. After having live guilt for stinking cute pinkies, I put them in the tank with Bear. Success! He got a good whiff of a live mouse and bam. I was so excited. He was coiled around the mouse forever. Hardy mice let me tell you. He eventually uncoiled and I thought ok now he will eat it. Nope he slithered away. :frustrated: Oh my goodness this snake is killing me. I then realized the pinkie hadn't passed yet. He would come back and sniff it but then go away. I thought ok. Well I heard that brained live is even more enticing so I put the mouse down. He sniffed it again and now off and burrowed down not to be seen. I probably should have just left it alone but my overwhelming desire to help made me jump the gun. Sigh so now I have one dead mouse in the tank and one live that will be dead soon because they can't live long without feeding. Covered tank and will leave overnight. Maybe he will have a great revelation and come out and eat something. I guess that is a step in progress to at least strike and attempt a kill. Beyond frustrated to say the least. 

On the up side, the store had some nice dragons in that looked good. I probably will get one there for my friend. I somehow managed not to come home with another fish which is pretty good will power but got a glass scraper and a bag of crickets. Ugg just remembered still in bag. Well off to find cricket pen. The feeding saga continues....


----------



## ThatFishThough

I wonder.... Do Kenyans ever eat anything other than mice? I know he's small but sometimes things like earthworms, lizard tails, minnows? etc... Don't know how easy those are to source. Also, I have no clue how to care for Kenyans so feel free to give me a good whack on the head for suggesting things he shouldn't eat lol.


----------



## themamaj

No just mice but I appreciate the suggestion! Great news though!!!!! Bear ate the second pinkie. Idk maybe he practiced on the first but he never did eat it. I was getting ready to turn lights off for the night but already had a towel over his tank for security. My son had just walked in room to talk to me and all of a sudden we heard squeak squeak squeal. YES that is a mouse cry of help. Sorry little mouse. I peeped over and sure enough Bear had him coiled. I just let him be and this am no mouse and plump looking Bear. Will look forward to a poop now and then can breath easier on the right track. Getting ready to email my vet to pass on good news. I talked to my mouse guy and told him I want to keep up feeding weekly live for at least a month to get Bear on a routine schedule. Then I am going to go back to trying frozen thawed. Have pondered getting me a little fancy mouse as a pet. I could use him and bedding to scent the frozen thawed for awhile too. Since have empty hamster cage, I could set him up a nice little habitat. A thought anyway. 

Have you all got up your xmas decorations? Able to work just half a day today so thrilled to come home and get to projects here. Fish tanks first on list then need to de pumpkin the house and start pulling out Christmas stuff. I love this time of year but sometimes it gets so busy. Hoping to make some intentional time to just enjoy the season. Have a good day today.


----------



## blueridge

OMG I wish you would have gotten pictures of the boa! One night we had a customer bring in one, and that definitely help make up my mind to get one. They are amazing snakes! 
Glad to hear Bear ate for you! 

We already have our Christmas decorations up here. We put them up before Thanksgiving because my Mom wasn't going to be home then to put them up. We even have lights on the barn :laugh:


----------



## ThatFishThough

Glad to hear Bear ate!

... LOL. That is just from watching someone who keeps venomous snakes.  He feeds lizard tails to reluctant babies, frogs to some of the adults... He has a couple of vipers that only eat live minnows. His Puff Adder loves chicks... Has a couple of others that eat interesting things but can't remember it off the top of my head.

And yes, I do have Xmas decor up. Most notably in the fish room; I had bought those little stick-on-the window gel things... Needles to say, they were supposed to go on my window but did not lol.


----------



## themamaj

Great idea. Hadn't thought of decorating tank with gel cling ons. Love to see picture of your room. 

Blueridge lights on barn has to be so cool! Would love to see that. I wish I had got a picture of his snake too. Color patterns were so beautiful. I caught myself asking now what were their tank requirements. Haha I sure enjoy seeing these different animals. 

Been working on putting up fall stuff and bring out xmas. Got downstairs mostly done and found the table in dining room. That was a project. Our catch all place. Daughter did outside. I wish I had one of those step counters on today. We decorated at work and was up and down steps, ladders and counters. At home all stuff in attic so lots more stairs. Thighs of steel. Hope to do tree this weekend providing daughter holds out till then. We did my mom and dad's tree Sunday.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'll take a picture once I can get all of my tanks looking semi-clean and the garage semi-organized. Right now I need to do water changes on the Fry/Snail tubs and the Goldie tub. Unfortunately all 4 are on the ground so it takes a lot of self- motivation to get them finished! I can take pics of some of the clean tanks though.


----------



## themamaj

Finley Ray and Pumpkin


----------



## themamaj

Creamsicle, Freedom and Flame


----------



## themamaj

Hope you all are doing well. I have enjoyed some family time last few days. We went and got our tree. We have been going to a local farm to cut one last few years but not much to choose from this year. We ended up just getting one from a local lot. It was a very pretty tree. I have been trying to get decorations up. Daughter and boyfriend made a cute gingerbread house. All big kids have been playing monopoly. My oldest son helped me decorate tree upstairs which is artificial. Tree is on it's last needle but it still ends up being a favorite with all kids decorations over the years. Son and I shared some good memories. I will include a few pictures.

On animal end revamped Koda's tank tonight. She got a good deep clean. I thought I noticed a possible fungus spot on her gill last night. I gave her a salt bath today. She was not happy about that but gill looks much better afterwards. My fan had quit and tank temp had gone up. Sometimes you see issues if increased temps. Got fan working again so I'm going to monitor it and do a few more baths to make sure all is good. 

I know a couple of you work at pet stores plus the rest of us shop in them a lot lol. I am looking for a 40B tank for my friend that is getting her daughter a Beardie. If anyone sees a really good tank only deal please let me know. I just hate to see her have to spend $100 on a tank. Thanks


----------



## blueridge

Not the cheapest, but Petsmart currently has 40B for $89.99

We had a betta that came in the other day that reminded me of your little rescue you got a couple of weeks ago. He had a hunk missing out of his bottom though instead of his top.


----------



## ThatFishThough

mamaj when I read your post I was like "Wait... You have a BOYFRIEND? I thought you were married?!?!" and then I realized that you meant your daughter's boyfriend lol.

Beautiful tree, tank and puppy!


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes. Been married 31 yrs 😊


----------



## Tealight03

Beautiful tree! Raya is a cutie!


----------



## themamaj

Blueridge I checked Petsmart today. I saw one of their brands on sale for $94 maybe. Couldn't find anything cheaper. I checked several thrift stores for leads on tank sightings as well as Pet Supply and Petco. I ended up buying a Zilla from Petco though I was not at all excited about the price. I am going to hang onto the receipt and if sale goes on I will return and rebuy. I have to go back tomorrow for mouse anyway so will talk to Isaac then and see if he knows anything upcoming. I got the rest of my supplies while out as well. My local Petco is my favorite for animals and I know they use my vet for any concerns coming in. The fact I know manager and several staff members helps too. I had looked at dragons last week there and saw some good options. After looking at other stores today, that confirmed my decision. I had two picked out that were super pretty colorations. The first I held was probably a male. He was super cute, super tiny and super jumpy!! That would be something I could work with but I didn't think that was the best option. Worker showed me the other sibling. My guess that this one was a girl. Of course, at that age a lot can look female until they mature. This one had the longest tail! Color pattern was stunning and it definitely has some leatherback in it. This baby was much more calm and let me handle it and turn it upside down checking sex etc. This was the one  I see a future study buddy here.

I have it in a temp tank right now until I decided for sure on a 40. I had to laugh so hard at Chomper's face when I brought Little Bit in. "What in the world is that?!" Oh if looks could kill. It reminded me of a child seeing his new sibling for the first time. I said Chomper I brought you a friend. Black beard...who has invaded my territory?! Little Bit just sat on my shoulder and would look all around. Chomper lost interest and went about his business. I gave LB a bath. Looks like a shed could be coming soon. I will say "she" got settled in temp tank. I have had to tweak my lighting to get basking spot right but think good now. Have checked temps all evening. She is pretty curious and when wants to run can be incredibly fast. It is interesting seeing the difference in Chomper, my old man haha. I had Chomper down on floor earlier and LB caught a glimpse of him. She went nuts jumping all over tank and puffed out little tiny beard which made me wonder if she is a he. I guess that will be a surprise! Pretty cute but I shewed Chomper to the other side of the room so wouldn't stress her. I hope this will be a good fit for my friend. I may have trouble parting with her but hopefully I will get some babysitting time later. Glad I will have for a couple of weeks to observe.

So that was my excitement of the day. In addition I had to make 4 loaves of banana bread for work tomorrow. We are doing a luncheon which will be great but wish haven't been in such a time crunch. Super behind on youtube. I had really hoped to get a video out this week which will have a xmas room tour. I will do my best but it may be next week since have more tests to do with son. He had another dr appt today. A lot of tests have been good but still no clear answers which is frustrating. Maybe we will know something first of week. 

In sad news, Sara passed away this week. I think it was just her time. I had a suspicion it was coming as had slowed down tremendously. She was 2 yrs old. Sip sweet Sara. 

In funny news, Jameson just cracks me up. I put an igloo in his tank for decoration. He loves the thing! He sits with his hips pointed out the door. It is his new fave spot. I guess he is giving me the cold shoulder or cold fins. I pulled out some of the tangled floating plants and I don't think he was thrilled about that. I added one of my craft mesh tunnels and he has enjoyed that as well. The catfish are super active in that tank tonight. They are all over the place. 

Oh don't know if told you all, I moved my brass tetras over with my neons and Pumpkin. The brass tetras were still hiding too much for my liking. I had 2 pass so school was down to 3 which is probably why hiding. Son suggested move which was brillant. They are super happy now and whole community is working great together. All of the tetras school together. Having a female betta also helped tremendously. Funny I had never thought about doing a community with a female but I love it. 

Banana bread probably cool now and have to get to bed before fall over. Hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ooh, I'm excited to see Little Bit! She sounds adorable!!


----------



## blueridge

Hmmm...that is interesting. We definitely have a 40B for $89.99. Was the cheapest one $94? Too bad you don't live closer, and you could come get the one we have :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

There is no place like home! Sound familiar? Finally home from being gone about 4 days this time. I hope it is the last travel before first of the year. I have so missed my animals!!!! I think they may have missed me too. Bear popped his head up out of substrate like he recognized my footsteps. Chomper looked disgruntled like where in the world have you been?! Fish were all dancing in front of their tanks. I no sooner hit the door and am back into care mode. My daughter and hubby were in charge while gone. Usually daughter does a good job but it seemed this time all my reptile tanks were out of sorts. Maybe hubby being in the mix confused things. Love him remember when I left him in charge of axolotls and came back to 100 babies? He called me in a panic on night because he had to get left over crickets out of Little Bit's tank. Ok crickets...big strong 6'3" man. Can I use tongs??? Sure honey. Death by cricket I can see the headlines now. haha I know it is not his thing and I appreciate so much his help. I do get pretty tickled though. 

Have been doing baths. Chomper had wrecked his cage so he got a big clean and long soak. Little Bit also got a bath and tank clean though not very messy at all. She is eating but not the amount I would guess she would be. I need to get her weight again. She is the best little dragon though. She will perch on my hand or just sit on shoulder and look around. She does great in baths. I will put some pictures up of her just because killing me not to share. I know my friend follows my instagram so have not posted there. Probably ok on here. Pixel's cage humidity was down so I cranked that up and gave him a soak. He has not pooped in awhile. I am wondering if he is a bit stopped up. I am thinking about a honey bath for him. You can put a couple of drops of pure honey in a warm soak for the frogs. It is supposed to be a good laxative. I'll let you know! He ate good tonight so will see what he does overnight. If nothing, will try it. Funny the things we do for animals for poop. How many fish I have treated for that too! On fish end, Marlie may need some fin treatments but doing well. Popsicle has developed some gianormous tumors. I have been watching them for a few weeks but they are growing fast. She still is eating and active but it reminds me of Goliath when he had his. It hurts me to see them. Rest of the fish are doing well. Jameson is wearing out that igloo. He cracks me up so much because I always see his hips sticking out of the door. Who would have thought that would have been such a hit for him! 

Better get back to baths and feedings. Oh Bear has gained 4 oz and has grown between a 1/4-1/3 inch. Hard to tell because he was not the most cooperative stretching out for me. I do have a new video up on my channel if anyone is interested. I got some really cool up close video of Bear eating. Even if you are not a "snake" person, I think it is pretty interesting to see how they use their bodies to pull in the food and swallow, but if that kind of thing bothers you feel free to pass on it. I promise the next video up will be fish. Here is the channel link: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCryklrqGgeRGGNQ-8AEuKCw

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## themamaj

Here you go Lil. Definitely a cutie pie!


----------



## Tealight03

I love your videos. Have a bunch to catch up on. Bear eating dinner isn't on the list though lol. 

I hate being away. I worry. What if something goes wrong, and I'm not here?! My bettas are just like "I don't want to hear your excuses, just feed me."


----------



## themamaj

Haha you don't have to watch the snake video but thank you Tealight! Yes I always worry when away. I guess we always will for our babies. Randomly too while I was gone Chomper's eye lid had a shed. It was really bothering his eye, so daughter was texting me pictures. I managed to talk hubby into taking a damp q-tip and helping him get it off before it scratched his eye. Of course if I had been home it would have been no big deal. Everything worked out fine but hard not being there. 

I can't believe tomorrow is Friday. It seems the whole week has flown by and my days are all messed up. I am sitting here trying to get motivated for fish tanks but I just want to sit in my chair under my blanket. Ever have those moments? Wish I could waive the magic wand and the tanks clean themselves tonight lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww I'm glad he was able to help Chomper. My mom would have been all "omg I can't do this." She's dramatic lol. 

I wanted a magic wand when I got back too. Traveling and tanks is exhausting!


----------



## themamaj

I wish you could see Jameson right now. He is peeping out of his craft mesh tunnel. That is his other favorite hang out spot since I took his tangled water sprite away. Oh the nerve Mama! He is such a character.

I am a bit worried about Storm. I can't tell if he is sick or depressed. He is just not himself. I don't think he is particularly fond of his new tank placement. I had to move him over to another table when I moved Pumpkin and friends into the fish room. Storm's prior shelf was the only one left that would hold Pumpkin's tank. I guess I will ponder what to do. 

I had an interesting comment on my channel today on fish room. A person mentioned something about concern for Creamsicle in a cylindrical tank. They said they had read circular tanks were bad and could drive a fish crazy. I guess from swimming in circles? I have never heard of that and seen many others on forum with similar tanks. Just wondered if any of you all had ever heard a discussion on that. May have to research it because it has me curious as to where that thought would have originated. I have never seen any issues other than a bit harder to aquascape because of the curvature.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh Jameson, change is hard. I actually do sympathize with him. My mom moves furniture a couple times a year. I leave everything in the exact same spot lol. 

I read something similar. It was more about fish being in a hex tank, not a circular, going crazy from seeing their reflection on so many sides. I'm not sure how much stock I put into that particular theory. I mean Triston is in a ten gallon. He goes through phases where he is obsessed with his reflection. Most of the time he isn't bothered by it, but I feel he is in a big enough tank and has enough cover that he can get away from it if he wants to.


----------



## themamaj

Back in tank mode tonight. I went to Aquarium store earlier to get dechlorinator. Many dollars later I came out with much more than dechlorinator lol. Those special sales get me. Actually, I had planned to get another small school of cardinals which I did for Derek since I moved his brass tetras to Pumpkin's tank. I can't stand a lone betta in big tank. Cardinals match his colors better anyway. Always need a community fish to spotlight the betta! I got a few more filler plants and found a new filter to try. This is a Mignon filter 240. I know nothing about them but the store had a number a display tanks with them and I really like the price at $17.99. They look a lot like the Aqua Clear filters I have but about half the price. The other thing I liked is it came with an intake sponge and two intake tube extenders so you could adjust filtration to pull from mid water. It has two filter medias which look ok. Not as extensive as the Aqua Clear with the 3 filtration layers but I figured I would give it a try and see how it did. My filter in Flame's tank had bit the dust. I have been running a sponge filter in there but not my favorite for a 5.5. Unfortunately I was cleaning Jameson's tank tonight and his filter went nuts. Well one guess who ended up with the new filter?! Jameson it is a good thing you are stinking cute with those fins in that igloo. Poor Flame will have to wait a bit longer. I also got some more sand to top off some tanks. I thought it was more of a tan color when I bought it. I started adding it to Jameson's tank and it is bright white. Gee that will drive me bonkers. I am OCD about clean looking substrate. The white shows every spec of dirt and mulm. Already vacuumed it 3 times. Pretty funny. 

My fish room is a complete disaster right now. It seems like every time I get ready to do something the bathroom is taken so I can't get to water or some other interruption. I was like ok tonight I will get lots done. Hubby took a nap so master bathroom off limits where all my hoses were soaking. That is when ventured to store. I came home to hubby still sleeping. Must be nice!!!! Woke him up and starting water changes. I no sooner get started on second tank and "are you going to make chili tonight?" Ugg...sure off on another task. I got that going and ran to finish Jameson while simmering. Hubby called from the store. Did you want chili powder? Yes honey why I sent you to the store. Ok back to vacuuming. Wait better stir chili. Oh no Jameson's filter sounds like it is going to blow up. Run back upstairs. Hubby pulls in. Ahhhhh. Back downstairs to finish chili. Eat and back to tank. And I wonder why I am crazy some days. haha


----------



## Tealight03

Oh I'm going to look into the filter. I like that the intake extends further. 

What a night! I hate trying to multitask like that. Well mostly when it comes to tanks. Like let me get them done and clean up then I can handle something else lol.


----------



## themamaj

Got reptile side of room looking good as well part of tanks. Tonight been on a mission. Decided to move shelf down a level and move my 5 gallon down with Edward. Moved Marlie by Finley and next is to move Flame over to big shelf. I am over the window algae. Pondering Blaze's placement. He is doing good. I thought his fins were regrowing until other day. Ugg guess who else is a biter? Tealight I need another middle name. Funny Blaze Matthew just came to mind?That Mama speech pulls it out of me. 

Sitting here in my chair for a minute. Chomper is snuggled up asleep. He is such a hoot. I decorated tanks with window clings. Of course he is like fish in that never misses a thing. He was sizing up Santa and package. It made for such a funny picture. Also my friend who I am fostering for had her gma crochet Chomper a sweater and hat for xmas. It is the cutest and bound to make you smile. Have a great day tom. Last day of work before holiday. Yeah.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh, I just want to kiss Chomper's sweet face! He is too much. ❤

I love Blaze Matthew! Darn those biters!


----------



## themamaj

Major fish frustration. I am fed up with tetras right now. When got cardinals the other day, one was dead in bag before I made it home. No problem because store gives guarantee and fish credit. Next day lost two more. Then another later and today the 5th out of 6th. The last one I have cupped. I really think I got a batch of sick fish. I talked with store earlier and going in tomorrow with water sample. Cycled tank, water change prior to fish, acclimated the same, never had cardinal issue, used stability and dead fish look suspicious for illness. Store wanted me to bring all fish in so they can evaluate and see if something they need to treat in store. My guess is parasitic but I will see what they say. They are a very good store and I know they will make it right but timing stinks right now. Kicking myself for not catching it initially.

In other news, Popsicle's tumors have really compromised her to the point she is having major issues swimming. She is just floating vertically, is clamped and losing color so probably not much longer. A hard day for fish!


----------



## ryry2012

Awww, Chomper looks so adorable!

I'm glad your LFS is good and responsible. I'm fortunate to have a good one near me. We are both lucky


----------



## themamaj

Finally made it back to fish store today. I got a complete refund on my tetras which was good because I lost all 6. Unfortunately now Derek is not doing well. Fixing to do another water change for him. He has had 3 this week already.. Store told me their whole tank of cardinals had gone down. They never told me specific cause but definitely an illness that came from supplier. Anyway moving on. I am going to work with Derek and see if can perk him up. Popsicle is still hanging on. Maybe she will make it through Christmas. She is a little fighter.

Fish room is decked out with decor. Really pretty. Did a few film segments last night. Hope to finish filming tonight. 

Baby dragon has gained 2 grams . She is doing so well. Already sad thinking of her leaving. Must be how breeders feel raising animals. 

Hope you all have good day. Hard to believe first day of winter. Mid 50's outside. Crazy weather.


----------



## ThatFishThough

First day of winter? 50? Lucky. It was a whole 3*F up here! Christmas Day has a high of -3 and a low of -11! We got about 4" of snow yesterday and more on the way. Crazy how we're not even half the continent apart and weather is so different.

I've got some Christmas tank pictures coming for you.  Just finished cleaning the shrimp tank and did a partial w/c on the 15. The divide 10 looks pretty clean and the 5.5 next to it doesn't have any stick-ons... Need to clean the divided 5.5 and the other 10, along with the 20G on the desk and the 5.5 next to it... Crazy. Christmas break won' be a break for me! One day of Finals left to trudge through... Not feeling the best either so it's been a pain in the rear. I'm worried that I haven't done well enough in some of my classes, so hoping that my A's from last quarter will balance them out.

Sorry I turned your journal into a personal update/checklist, lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I hope Derek is ok, poor guy. It's frustrating they wouldn't tell you what was wrong with the tetras, especially when they could have infected another fish.


----------



## themamaj

I agree Tealight. Popsicle passed this evening. I don't think Derek is far behind. He is just hanging vertical at top of tank. I started him on meds yesterday and was hopeful but no change today. Pretty frustrating because this is definitely a direct impact from tetras. If he does pass, I will be taking that tank apart for a super clean. I hope to keep the plants but don't want any other fish to become ill. Will ponder. I might just buy a new 10 gallon and start a new tank. I am wanting to upgrade Finley but enough with all of that.

In exciting news, my new video just uploaded. I think you guys will like this one. Holiday Room Tour with focus on the fish but funny holiday pix of all the reptiles intermingled. I hope you enjoy it! I will post link when get the last edits finished. Taking some time off with my family next few days. Have worked way too much so looking forward to some down time. I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Blessed New Year!


----------



## themamaj




----------



## LeviTheFish

I have been reading your journal for the last couple days. I love love love your before and afters! I've been sharing with my mom and she loves to hear your rescue stories.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm so sorry to hear about Popsicle and Derek. May they swim in peace watching over the fish room from the Rainbow Bridge. 

I LOVE the video! Very festive! I think I'm going to get decorations on clearance in a few days. I have some at my mom's but plan on rounding it out. And decorating the tanks!


----------



## themamaj

LeviTheFish said:


> I have been reading your journal for the last couple days. I love love love your before and afters! I've been sharing with my mom and she loves to hear your rescue stories.


Thank you so much! I love those pictures too. I plan to do some more after first of year along with a special video on Chance.


----------



## themamaj

Great idea! Cant wait to see what yoi get.


----------



## themamaj

A photo journal of baby dragon I was fostering to new home. Merry Christmas!


----------



## LeviTheFish

AH!What a cute baby! I've been wanting a reptile, but.. My land lord said only fish so I'm tanking advantage of that.


----------



## ThatFishThough

@themamaj- Merry Christmas!  here's two pictures of tanks; the 5.5 shrimp tank and the 15G rimless.
@LeviTheFish- "tanking" advantage? Sounds like it.


----------



## LeviTheFish

OMG unintentional pun! Awesome!

I loooooove your plants TFT! So pretty! I can't wait to get mine looking even half as beautiful!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Haha, they look better in pictures.  the Anarchis doubled in size since I took that picture so I chopped the tops off and replanted the tops; looks much greener and more bushy now. The 15 has been totally redone and looks really underplanted; I need some more ground/mid tank plants.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> Haha, they look better in pictures.  the Anarchis doubled in size since I took that picture so I chopped the tops off and replanted the tops; looks much greener and more bushy now. The 15 has been totally redone and looks really underplanted; I need some more ground/mid tank plants.


Beautiful tanks! What kind of light do you use?


----------



## ThatFishThough

The 5.5 shares a 30" Stingray with another 5.5, and the 15 has a desk lamp.

Sorry to hijack your thread, themamaj. Just finished watching your beardie video and she's adorable! I want a beardie so bad but they get too big for what I can house.

ETA: that picture of the 15 had the 30" Stingray on it; my lamp got knocked onto the floor and broke lol


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous!! Hijack anytime


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> The 5.5 shares a 30" Stingray with another 5.5, and the 15 has a desk lamp.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, themamaj. Just finished watching your beardie video and she's adorable! I want a beardie so bad but they get too big for what I can house.
> 
> ETA: that picture of the 15 had the 30" Stingray on it; my lamp got knocked onto the floor and broke lol


I might have to splurge on a stingray .


----------



## ThatFishThough

Okay, one more hijack.  Was telling Tealight about another forum that I joined that has helped with my plants, and they have some FABULOUS tanks..... Here's the best of them (IMO), a 120G Dutch Freestyle tank. Has some Harlequin Rasboras, shrimp, and a couple of other critters.


----------



## themamaj

😍 That was my idea of grandeur starting a planted tank lol. Sure admire people that can aquascape like that!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## themamaj

Chomper's new ice skates he got for Christmas from my mom. 🤣 Ready for the winter games! 

My other favorite gift from daughter. I usually have a piece of notebook paper taped to my door saying recording when filming. Daughter had my coworker make this sign for me. So cool! I wonder if she realized she added the plural names. Hmmm maybe that means I should add to the room haha.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww I love Chomper's skates. He's ready for winter! The signs are nice too!

So I met a lady today who rescues small pets. She has a bunch of birds, a duck, rabbits and an iguana. I said I wanted to get a dragon and she said she could get me one. I told her I needed to hold off a bit. I want to read about them (again) and make sure I'm confident about their care.


----------



## LeviTheFish

Okay betta mamaj I turn to you the rescue queen. My mom, inspired by your rescue tales, just rescued a very sad betta from her LPS. He doesn't look to be in good shape. All of the bettas in the store were in probably 5 oz cups. This betta she found was laying at the bottom of his cup. She immediately grabbed him and chastised the store owner for keeping his bettas in such tiny cups, without daily water changes. He then proceeds to tell her that they've been over fed the wrong type of food. Her nostrils flared as she bought him. Of course she does all this without telling me, otherwise I would have advised her against buying him. She called me on facetime, because we live in different states, and showed him to me. He looked to be this beautiful red and purple double tail. However he's supposed to be a halfmoon... so knowing that big chunk was likely finrot made my heart sink. She slowly acclimated him to her tank water, however I advised her to keep him in the small cup she brought him home in while binder clipping it to the inside of her tank so he can get the warmth of her heated tank but still be in shallow water so he doesn't have to struggle to the top for air. I thought he should be fine in the little cup as long as she did 100% water changes to keep it clean for him. 
So my question is, what can she do for him? I advised her getting aquarium salt so she could treat him, but I honestly am not sure he'll make it thru the night.


----------



## themamaj

Laughing at nostrils flaring. Been there lol. If you can get me a picture that would help evaluating. I would start out doing daily water changes with aquarium salt. 1 tsp/ gallon ratio. It is fine to float him in a heated tank a few days if having difficulty swimming. You mentioned overfeeding. Does he have any bloating? pooping?


----------



## LeviTheFish

You can't really tell, but he's laying at the bottom of the small container that's clipped to the inside of the tank, only just barely wiggling up to the top for air. He doesn't seem overly bloated to me. They gave him a shelled pea, which he seemed a little interested in today.

Also sorry about taking over your thread I can send you a PM..


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous fish! Some fin rot but look like some bites as well. Not uncommon in a stressed fish. Is his current coloration the first picture?


----------



## LeviTheFish

Yes that was the picture they sent me today. I almost wondered if he got put with another fish somehow, because his coloring looked fairly healthy.


----------



## themamaj

Some good clean, warm water can do wonders! I would keep up with daily water changes and aquarium salt. If activity increases could transfer him to main tank. Indian almond leaves are also very helpful. They reduce stress and have some antifungal properties. You can get them on Amazon. I keep them in all my tanks. Keep me posted with pictures and updates. Looks like he will do fine. Glad to help any way I can 😊


----------



## LeviTheFish

Thank you so much for all the advice. Mom says he's a little more active today, so I'm hoping he continues on this road to recovery. She sent me some more pictures that crazy show off his colors. I can't believe how vibrant he is.


----------



## themamaj

Love to see pictures. Tell her great job!


----------



## LeviTheFish

She tried to put him in the main tank since he seemed to sort of mosey around his little makeshift quarantine cup more often than yesterday but I think it was too much for him too soon cos he was struggling to get to the top for air, so he's back in "prison". lol 
He's still resting at the bottom of the cup but she said he seems more alert than yesterday. We'll see how he goes tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

It may take him some time to build strength. What size is tank and type aeration?


----------



## LeviTheFish

It's a 3.7g Imagitarium. I'm not sure if it came with anything for aeration. I don't think mine did. Just the filters and the pump.


----------



## themamaj

Happy New Year! Anyone make any resolutions? I have a few of the typical ones. Try to get back into regular exercise, loose a few pounds, and dive into some projects I have been planning. I did start yesterday with a big overhaul in the fish room. I move one of my shelves down a level and upgraded Marlie and Blaze tanks. I put them sideways on the shelf so I could do three that way. Then I ended up with an extra tank. Hmmm yep it got filled last night. I saw a gorgeous butterfly at the store when I went to get some pinkies. That pretty boy came home with me. I will try to get some pictures today. I put some new IAL in tanks last night. They must have been super filled with tanins because the new boys tank looks like tea today. He is happy and doing well. 

Jameson got himself in a bit of trouble the other night. Swam right up in front of the vacuum. It got him but I caught it quick and released the suction so it didn't pull him in. He got to hear that middle name quite loudly. lol Jameson Alexander what in the world are you trying to do?! Get away from that tube you crazy boy. Other than a bit traumatized he was fine thankfully. These nosey bettas. 

Have a couple of boys in the sick ward. I think I may have accidentally picked up wrong hose to vacuum and shared a hose. Edward and Finely have both come down with eye cloud. I have them both on meds and both are looking better but Edward's was much worse. There tanks were in same row and they both showed symptoms at same time so only thing I can think of. I usually have a pile I put dirty hoses and have another pile for clean. I disinfect all the equipment in methylene blue and hot water between every use. Sometimes even trying my best I mess up sometimes. Good caught quick and hopefully turn around quick. 

Chomper had a big shed for the new year. He is such a character. I think he likes being the top dog of the room again but I sure miss baby dragon. My friend named her Angel. She is doing amazing. I have been keeping them stocked with baby roaches until they can get some shipped. Fortunately mine have been propagating quickly. Added a heat mat for Pixel. With these night temps getting so low the room temp has as well. He seems to be doing better with the increased heat. I have it one tank side since they are a burrowing species. All other reptiles are growing and doing well. Bear ate his mouse in a feeding container last night. That was a huge step. Next is to change him over to frozen thawed. 

Other goals for new year: 
Continue upgrades in fish tanks and work on improving aquascaping
Convert more reptile tanks to bioactive
Research on improving habitats
Consistent videos on youtube
Building channel to reach/encourage more new hobbiest
Finding time to do it all lolol 

Hope this next year is a blessed one for you all


----------



## Tealight03

Happy New Year!

Naughty Jameson lol. 

One of my goals was to work on my anxiety and worrying. It's not going well, but I'm turning over a new leaf today.


----------



## LeviTheFish

Tealight03 said:


> One of my goals was to work on my anxiety and worrying. It's not going well, but I'm turning over a new leaf today.


 This is what I decided on too.


----------



## Tealight03

LeviTheFish said:


> This is what I decided on too.


I hope we make progress with it! I don't think mine is that bad but it definitely affects my life.


----------



## LeviTheFish

We got this!


----------



## themamaj

I hope you all are having a good week. I started back to work today from holiday break. My son had been in for several weeks and had grandson and visited parents. We also managed to get some big house projects done like cleaning out garage, closets and attic. Amazing how those things get put off. Have been in major purge mode. If it is not being used then move it. Nice to have that done but still have some ongoing projects to finish. Work was actually kindof nice being back today. I was pretty busy but a good day. I have also been back filming and editing a new video. This will be a reptile one which will highlight the species as well as each of their distinct and funny personalities. After I get that finished, I want to start doing some more work on my Second Chance betta video with focus on betta rescue and Chance's story. I have been wanting to do that for some time but it has been hard missing Chance so much. Another reason that one has been delayed for now is I have had a big illness outbreak in the fish room. I have been super frustrated and discouraged about that. It seems like issues came crashing down after my bad tetra incident. Things have gotten tough the last week. I have hesitated sharing because I don't want you to think I am neglecting my fish. I assure you I do my best to keep everyone healthy and happy. Not long after all of that Edward came down with dreadful popeye and a secondary infection. It literally came up overnight it seemed. I got him on meds and then Finley came down with eye cloud so he has been on meds. Then Marlie got sick. Now Jameson looks like he may have early onset dropsy. He has been hanging at top for two days and I am heart broke over that. I have him on Kanaplex. Storm has been on meds for some mild fin issues but I think he is depressed. Just feel like throwing my hands up in the air some days. Edward has improved a lot but now his fins look awful. Everyone gets another round of meds tonight. I don't know what the initially culprit has been. I have never in all my years keeping fish had this many sick at once. Anyway, as hard as I try, I still have struggles. Just wanted to put that out there in case you all have ever had similar struggles. I want you to know you are safe to share anything here and no throwing under the bus from me. I hope we can all encourage one another through successes and hard days. Sorry this is one big paragraph. My English professors in college would croak lol. I am going to be thankful for the rest of the fish that are healthy and thankful that I have caught the issues and doing what I can to resolve. These are special babies to me. Each one!


----------



## ThatFishThough

IMHO/IME, I would /*never*/ accuse you of neglecting your fish. I've been around for nearly three years now. I've seen how happy your fish are, watched your videos, and read your posts. Your tanks are stunning and I know you are doing your best. We all go through blowouts in our hobbies at one point or another; mine came after the downfall of my original Sorority and then again after I had mass disease. It will get better, I promise.

Really excited for your new videos.  I had a couple of your vids come up in my recommendations, so I subbed with my remaining accounts, lol. Very informational and well though-out. You'll be as big as LWP/Creative Fish Keeping/etc., in the near future! I can just see it!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. I really appreciate your encouragement!!


----------



## blueridge

Sorry to hear about all your sick fishes Mama J! :sad: I hope your little guys pull through it all. I know I've had some ruff and frustrating times with my fish too. Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Tealight03

Try not to be too hard on yourself! It's not your fault the tetras brought issues in. You take excellent care of everyone. 

I hope everyone makes a quick recovery!


----------



## themamaj




----------



## ThatFishThough

*gasps* Early squad! I saw and watched the video before you posted it here! :O Love all the reptiles. I'd love to get some of my own today.

Have you ever thought of other small animals? Things like Button Quail, small rodents, etc?


----------



## themamaj

Never have had birds. Have had hamsters, guinea pig in past. Thought about a mouse. There are always neat animals to see at the exotic pet shows. Anything is possible


----------



## ThatFishThough

I really want to raise a clutch(?) of Quail eggs. Apparently, when they're born, they're like the size of a quarter. So tiny and adorable! Would love to see you branch further... My "golden rule" is this...

"If you can't have an animal of your own, convince someone else to get one so you can squeal over them."

LOL. It only works sometimes.


----------



## themamaj

Haha! I bet the quail would be adorable. I think my dog, Raya, might think so as well lol so maybe we can convince Tealight or Blueridge to get some


----------



## ThatFishThough

That's the problem with me; I have two cats who would love to take a mouthful of them... That's all they'd be to the cats, lol. Apparently they're very flighty and will fly out of the enclosure when you open it, so they need to be in a room where the door can close until you're done in the enclosure, then you 'just' catch them and put them back.

They can also apparently only be kept in pairs.


----------



## blueridge

No convincing here :laugh: I don't keep small animals because they would have to stay in my room, and they would keep me up at night (super light sleeper), and any birds would have to live outside...it has been said we might get chickens eventually.


----------



## Tealight03

Cross me off the list too lol. Birds freak me out a little (I don't know why lol).


----------



## themamaj

Haha no bird takers it seems. I do love backyard birds!


----------



## LeviTheFish

blueridge said:


> No convincing here :laugh: I don't keep small animals because they would have to stay in my room, and they would keep me up at night (super light sleeper), and any birds would have to live outside...it has been said we might get chickens eventually.


 I miss my hens. It was so nice to just go outside for eggs. Unfortunately I don't have a yard or a willing land lady. lol. When I get into a different place I hope to have chickens again tho.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> https://youtu.be/VTwgEXllpwc


Great video as always!


----------



## themamaj

One of my coworkers has hens. I dont know the type but it looks like they have little boots on with their leg feathers. So cute!


----------



## blueridge

After working at Petsmart I will never keep indoor birds. Too much noise, and too much mess!



LeviTheFish said:


> I miss my hens. It was so nice to just go outside for eggs. Unfortunately I don't have a yard or a willing land lady. lol. When I get into a different place I hope to have chickens again tho.


That is why my Mom wants to keep chickens, for the eggs. She use to keep them a long time ago, but hasn't since she got married. Now that we live on a small farm it is possible again.


----------



## ThatFishThough

My absolute favorite chicken is my friends SilkyxSomething; it is super soft and fluffy, but reddish speckled instead of white. Beautiful!


----------



## themamaj

We have a new Rural King store here in town that came about a year ago. That is one of the highlights of that store is they have live baby chicks. Sometimes I go in there just to get my animal fix haha. They also have really cute baby bunnies. 

An update on the fish here. Edwards eye and infection look quite a bit better. Going to do another water change and another round of meds on him to see if we can now start fin recovery. Jameson has times where he is more active and I think he is doing better and then times where I am not so sure. He gets another water change and another dose of Kanaplex today. Marlie seems some better but still times I think she is going down. I am wondering if age is playing a factor for her since she is the oldest fish in the room now. Thankfully Blaze, Pumpkin, Flame, Freedom and new boy are all still healthy. I have got to come up with a name for new boy. Will attach a picture and maybe you all can help me. Storm seems about the same. He eats well and looks ok physically. Finley got another water change, a blue bath, new indian almond leave, epson salt, garlic and one more round of med last night. I am pulling out the big guns for this boy. He has kindof become my special boy. Not only from the special need stand point but my son bought him for me and he was a rescue. You know all of those things make that attachment all the stronger. He looks really good and I think the popeye is resolved but the eye cloud will not go away. One thought that crossed my mind last night was if he has developed a cataract in that eye. With all the meds I have treated him with I should have seen eye cloud in and of itself resolve. I will put a picture of it on here and maybe you all can give me your thoughts as well. I really love this boy. I want him to be healthy. Well all of them to be healthy! Creamsicle has sadly come down with significant dropsy. That was another one I am totally fine and wham bloated and major pineconing. I am afraid that one I will loose soon. Very heartbreaking.


----------



## themamaj

Finley good eye and cloud eye. I have put Finley through round of Tetracycline. No real change so went to Triple Sulfate. Last night was 3rd dose. No real change with eye. Any suggestions appreciated. New boy betta. Let me know if name ideas.


----------



## Tealight03

I wonder if it's something like cataracts. It seems it would have cleared up by now if not. How is he acting? Does he have problems with his vision (he must). I would probably just keep his water clean. And love him. Lots of love. 

The new boy is lovely!


----------



## themamaj

He does have trouble seeing. He was having a hard time finding his food last night when shrimp were floating down in water on that side. He almost always keeps good eye to front of tank. I guess that makes sense. I definitely love him no matter what.


----------



## themamaj

Jameson seems to be feeling better. He is chasing the catfish. That makes me smile. His belly still is a little bloated but improving. Maybe on right track. Jameson Alexander you better heal up soon or I am pulling your igloo. That will motivate him. Haha


----------



## themamaj

Ok have got a name for new boy!...Titan. What was so funny was that I was watching a Brian Barczyk video and one of his snakes was named Titan. I thought oh I like that name and Tennessee Titans have some red white and blue. Lol the funny ways you come up with names. Getting that label maker out. I think that is the longest I have ever gone without a name. 

Sadly, Creamsicle passed away tonight. She will be missed especially by Freedom. He sure loved to swim next to her. They had a neat interaction with one another. Pondering moving his tank to a different spot but not sure yet. I ended up tossing everything in her tank, plants substrate and all. I hate to loose a good batch of plants but I am over the illnesses and not taking any chances. Any sick tanks will be bleached and stored for awhile. 

Working my way through water changes and making sure everyone got their vitamins added. I need to do another frozen food run. I typically add a drop or so of vitachem to my cubes when I feed but since I haven't fed as much frozen lately, I added a dose direct to the tank this week. It is a good immunity boost. I have slacked off on the vitamins a bit but I think I am going to get back on that routine and maybe go back to doing the probiotic again too. 

On a positive note, I had messaged several of my reptile breeders today. I had included all of their contact info in the description of my video so that if someone was looking for a reputable breeder for a specific animal, they would have a good contact. I definitely recommend the breeders I have used for quality, healthy animals and all of them have kept in contact with me after the animal came home. That is something I really appreciate because there are always questions that come up. I think from a breeder stand point, or it would be for me anyway, that they appreciate seeing their animal in a new home doing well. I know it tickles me to see my friends beardie growing and doing so well. That makes you feel like you made a difference in the investments you made caring for that animal and trying to give it a good start. Anyway, they have all messaged me back today very excited about the updates on animals and were very complimentary of the video. That really meant a lot to me. I think several of them will be at the next Repticon show in Feb so I hope to touch base with them again then. The video seems to be doing well and starting to rank so that is super neat. If I can get through all the water changes and tank cleans this weekend, hopefully I can start working on my next project. Hubby told me the other day, do you really enjoy doing all this? I said oh yeah. He knows how many hours I put in caring for the animals and then planning, researching and filming. Have been working lots of hours here lately doing extra fish work too but it is all a labor of love. Never work when you are doing something you love  So thank you so much to all of you for reading the journal, watching videos and loving my animals along side me. I am so grateful for each of you! Oh we finally got a little dusting of snow tonight. Happy Dance! Quit laughing Tealight us southerners long for real snow haha.


----------



## themamaj

All the tanks deep cleaned and you can see my floor. Definitely picture worthy lol. I even cleaned the drawers! Of course something about clean tanks is cleansing for animals. I have had lots of surprises today. Oh well nice while it lasted. Job security


----------



## themamaj

The tanks...A few things different. I actually flipped Freedom's wood upside down. It made a nice tree. Of course Marlie, Blaze and Titan have been turned sideways on shelf to accommodate the larger tanks. Edward's plants are really filling in. I added additional hides for Sofie and Tango. They have a regular and moist hide on hot side and a hide on cold side. I wasn't sure if I had showed you my bioactive tanks in awhile. The plants have really taken off and I am really pleased with the tanks so far. I have also seen evidence of isopod breeding which is great. The babies look like little tiny blue rolly pollies. Bear's tank is functional but very plain. I would like to do him a bioactive this year with some live plants. 

Have been researching some additional animals. Repticon is coming in Feb. I am pretty excited about that. You probably will see some new faces this year


----------



## ThatFishThough

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I can't say it enough! Your room is what I want my future room to look like (plus more animals! )


----------



## Tealight03

Your tanks are beautiful! 

Lol about the snow. I hate it. Well, hate driving in it!


----------



## LeviTheFish

I just love your fish room. I wish I had space for one. I think I need to keep my fish number at three for now for my landlady's sanity.. She doesn't know I bought two more fish or the 29G....


----------



## themamaj

Hope you all are having a good week/weekend. The fish seem to be on the mend here which is good. I am all for progress! The cory cats are super active tonight. It is totally annoying Jameson which is pretty funny to watch. If fish could roll eyes I'm sure he would be rolling them. 

We did get a little snow this week. Between that and the cold temps and ice it knocked out school for the week which meant I was off too. We work on the same schedule as our local schools. Nice to have some down time and enjoy a cup of coffee. Other than continuing some house organization projects, I have been working on a new video which will be Chance's story. Have gone through tons of pictures. It has been bitter sweet but it amazes me looking back what an incredible fish he was. Chance took a rough start but overcame so many odds. I hope the video will be a special honor to him. 

All the other animals are doing well. I tried Bear on a frozen thawed the other night. Nope! Not having it. The stinker even runs from them. Now put in a live and he eats right away. He is such a funny boy though. He likes to sniff it and then lay his head on it for a minute. He then dives in the substrate and will come back up and grab it. Now somehow I have to figure out how to convince him that frozen thawed is more fun. Got my work cut out for me haha!!

Pondering between several animals for Repticon in Feb. I have had some on the radar for quite awhile but trying to decide on which one may be quite the challenge. I hope it will be a good show.


----------



## LeviTheFish

I can't wait to see what you end up with! ^_^


----------



## themamaj

Finley made the most perfect bubblenest today! Love that boy.


----------



## ThatFishThough

(Congrats on 5k posts!)

My newest animal obsession is white Bearded Dragons. Do you know if they require different care than normal beardies? I also saw one being marketed as a Super Giant... Makes me thing of a Godzilla-style Beardie running around and destroying the house, lol
.


----------



## themamaj

Oh wow cool didnt realize 5k post. I guess I am long winded  

You must be talking about zeros. Yes gorgeous dragons!! I saw one at last Repticon that I was smitten with...until he told me the price. True whites are hard to find but you see a fair amount of whites that have grey tint. I know there are some dragons that are a little bigger but haven't seem marketed as that. Pretty funny concept as you said. Especially since Chomper has had an energy spurt today. He was clawing cage down to get out. He has been up and down the hall and all over the place. Can just imagine a big one. Haha. Sure love them!


----------



## Tealight03

Can I put in a video request of Chomper's wondering? Doesn't have to be fancy.


----------



## themamaj

Sure that would be funny. He is definitely a character!


----------



## themamaj

I am almost done editing Chance's story. I have smiled and laughed and cried looking back over his life. In fact I write this now even with tears in my eyes. How could a little fish so grab your heart? He is certainly an example of why betta fish are so special. I look forward to sharing.


----------



## Tealight03

Can't wait to see the video. Sweet Chance. ❤


----------



## themamaj




----------



## Tealight03

Chance's story is amazing. What a special guy. I remember his silly antics! ❤


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight! It is special for you all to see it because you have followed him all along.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Thanks Tealight! It is special for you all to see it because you have followed him all along.


So true. I remember being so enraged when I read his rescue story. Thank goodness you found him!


----------



## themamaj

How is it possible tanks get so dirty so fast???? What are you fish doing while I am at work. Lol


----------



## blueridge

That is how I feel when I go to work. "What have you fish been doing while I was off for one day?!" :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

I got Flame a new HOB filter finally. I had a sponge one running temporarily but I think it was too small for load of tank. Water already looks better. Of course knocking the algae down helped too lol. 

I have some narrow leaf anarcharis floating in Finley's and Jameson tank. It has done great but here recently dropped quite a few leaves. I would love to have a batch of that take off on growth. 

Blueridge what did you treat your popeye fish with? Finley's eye still looks cloudy. I have tried Tetracycline and Triple Sulfate. If course have done epson salt. It looks a little better than initially but just wont clear. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThatFishThough

mamaj I use Kanaplex for cloudy eye. 

Love your new video. Congratz (again) on 500 subs! (I'm TRH on YT. )


----------



## blueridge

He actually just had cloudy eye. I did a large water change about 50% every other day, and it went away for me. I also caught it early where it was just starting to cover the pupil. Oh and I added aquarium salt.


----------



## themamaj

Thatfishthough great will try Kannaplex and thanks on subs!! I'm working super hard so maybe it will take off. Half the battle is just getting people to find me.

Thanks Blueridge. Glad you caught yours early and quick resolve. 

Moving tanks around again. Freedom needed a friend and Edward has started biting so they got paired. Hopefully it will keep Edward focus on something other than fins. These bad boy biters make me crazy. Fingers crossed this will work. If not plan b.lol

If you follow my instagram you might know I have a new addition. Not a fish but I will let you guess to see if I got a reptile, amphibian or mammal. Have been thinking on several different things for some time. I will do a video "reveal" on Monday


----------



## ThatFishThough

Im going to guess reptile or mammal... possibly another dragon? Lol probably not. Hamster? Rat? You said “a” animal, so can’t be be Gerbils. Box is a bit small for Guinea Pigs.  turtle? They’re amphibians... idk.


----------



## themamaj

Very good guesses!


----------



## themamaj

Some pictures tonight. Freedom reminds me of Chance at times. Sweet seeing him in that tank. He is a happy boy. Amazing transformation in him from pale turquoise fish. Cute little Blaze. I guess I haven't shared many pictures of him. He is also a rescue. His little red and white pattern on head reminds me of candy canes. Such a sweet boy! He has some deformity on anal fins but still a cutie! Titan showing off those pretty colors. I love his pattern on his fins. About got all fish tanks done. Just Jameson and Koda to go. Nice spending time with each of them tonight.


----------



## blueridge

Hmmm...my guess is going to be a mouse or hamster.


----------



## themamaj

Listening to some jazz music and enjoying the animals. Chomper, however, didn't get the memo. Wired for sound!!!! Way too much energy today.


----------



## Tealight03

I also guess hamster! 

Freedom looks great! Their transformations are amazing!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Tealight! I got a few more pictures tonight. Jameson got a few more hygrophila plants added from clippings. I think I really like the look of Freedom's tank now. The cryptocoryne is doing really well. What a difference to flip the wood upside down. It gives it a totally different look. Flame is such a pretty boy. Would not flare for pictures the stinker. Pumpkin...oh those orange lips!!! Gives Marlie competition lol. Such a pretty girl and I am so tickled her colors have stayed stable.


----------



## Tealight03

What light do you use? I'm so impressed by your plants. Brown thumb over here.


----------



## themamaj

Cheap clamp light from Home Depot about $6-8. Curly Phillips daylight bulbs. They are 6500 kelvin rated. About $13 for 4 pack. Last forever. Only drawback is grow algae well.

Bonus Koda tank picture.

Killing me to keep surprise. About posted so many times!!! 😁🙊


----------



## ThatFishThough

I’ll have a sharp eye on my notifications today.  TBH I am surprised you haven’t broken and posted yet! I can never keep secrets.



_(The secrets are strong in this one...)_


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj! Going to give those a try. Too cheap to buy a fancy light strip right now lol. 

Thatfishthough, I know! Spill mamaj!


----------



## themamaj




----------



## Tealight03

Ahh too cute!


----------



## ThatFishThough

OH MY GOSSSHHH! That is quite possibly the cutest video I’ve ever seen in a long time!


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> OH MY GOSSSHHH! That is quite possibly the cutest video I’ve ever seen in a long time!


AND you get bragging rights! Thank you. He is a cute mess. I absolutely loved his colors. I hope he will color up more red/orange over time but loved him and those eyes. Yep the eyes always get me. He has some translucent genes for sure because of black eyes and belly has a little more blueish tint which is consistent. His nails are more clear like a hypomelanistic but I am not well versed in genetics enough to tell for sure. Bottom line is he was a true standout at Petco. I have been looking at adding a baby since this summer but just hadn't seen the right one. After fostering in Dec, that spurred my search on all the more. Anyway, he may have some cool genetics or he may look like his big brother Chomper who is a normal. Either way he was the one and I am tickled pink...well maybe blue in this case haha.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Re the size: I know they don’t get huge, but my max tank size right now is ~20g. If I convince the parents to get anything larger, my Goldie needs a tank upgrade the most; he’d get a better tank before I got any more pets.


----------



## themamaj

Yes after about a year you would need 40B min.


----------



## blueridge

He is adorable :shock: Congrats on your new little baby! I love his name too by the way.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. Both Littlefoot and Chomper are from the Land Before Time movie. My son loved it as a child and grandson has as well. Chomper had his name when I got him. I loved it because of movie so kept it. Knew baby had to be Littlefoot. Of course as well as he is eating he may be Big Foot before long haha.


----------



## LeviTheFish

Love the names!!!! I loved that movie too. One of my favorites.


----------



## themamaj

Yes such cute movies. I hope Chomper and Littlefoot grow up to be friends. 

Littlefoot is prettt funny. Can't quite get the hang of salad idea but likes playing in them


----------



## themamaj

Do you ever have days where you mind is just all over the place and you just can't focus to save your life? Today seemed like one of those days. I had high hopes of accomplishing so much. I have done a fair amount of random things I guess but not the bulk of what I would have liked to accomplish. Have been working on this weeks video on reptile life hacks. I have a fish one I will be doing as well for part 2. I wanted to pass on some simple and inexpensive ideas to be helpful in day to day care.

The fish are doing fine. Flame and Finley have been competing bubblenests. Tomorrow is water change day so they will be upset at me wrecking their hard work. Reptiles are all doing fine too. I weighed Littlefoot today and he has gained 3 ounces! He eats bugs like a maniac but wont touch a vegetable to save his life. I must have a knack for adopting picky eaters! Chomper is a big bug dude but he does love his butternut squash. Stinker will pick that out of salad and leave the rest. Have even tried burying it under greens. He finds it. lol. Bear has gone on a 3 week eating fast. Mainly because my friend has not been able to get a pinky for me. I have tried f/t twice in that time. Last night showed a glimmer of hope because he did take a strike at it. Unfortunately, even with great patience working with him he wouldn't take it. Today I got him out a bit and he was really out of sorts. He would jump and strike about every time I touched him. He never tried to bite but no doubt he was really grumpy. It concerned me so I pinned my friend down and he brought me a couple of pinkies this afternoon. I fed Bear in his feeding container and he ate within seconds of the mouse being added. The only issue I have had is my friend gives me 2 at a time even though I tell him 1. Bear has eaten 2 on occasion but usually a day apart. The times he has not taken it, the frog gets a big meal. I really don't like feeding them to Pixel too often though because high fat for frog. So I have this other pinkie in a cup. Alas my merciful heart. What have I done all evening but research how to keep a pinkie alive. I ended up making it some homemade pedialyte and fed it through a dropper. I am not a great fan of feeding live but I love my snake too so as long as he eats quick I try to deal with it. A crying pinkie in a cup gets me though! They don't last long without mother. Leaving one to die of dehydration tears me up which is why Pixel has got extra meals. So....crazy me has held, fed, and massaged belly of pinky. He is sitting under a heat lamp to keep warm. Why are they so stinking cute? Uh this is why I rescue hurt and unwanted animals. I guess it is good the reptiles are taking up a lot of time or I would have too many fish tanks to count. Anyway, that has been my crazy day of feeding everyone, holding, and trying to make things a bit better even in the short term for a mouse.


----------



## themamaj

Well Bear decided he was hungry so I guess that was a reasonable outcome. Squeak in peace little mouse  

I hope all of you all have stayed well from the flu. It is major in our area. Schools have been closed Mon and 
Tues. They went back today only to close the rest of the week. Staff and students alike have been ill. Very thankfully, my family has all been well. I pray that continues and for the many that are sick to get well soon! 

Freedom has had a good day. It is so fun watching him swim around. I think his is my favorite planted tank right now. The crypts are doing really well and it is low maintenance. Win win!! I am thinking about hooking up my CO2 back on Finley's tank. I need to clean the canister which is why I took it off to begin with. The plants are doing fine but I think that tank needs a little more to flourish. I did manage to clean and disinfect a bunch of old tanks. Now need to dry and store. Boy my closet needs some love. It is a disaster of supplies. 

On a funny note. Hubby's foot is bothering him. He said do you have any epson salt? Of course, fish first aid kit. Next he needed a bucket or bin to soak his foot in. Only thing not in use was Chomper's bath tub. LOLOL I think hubby cringed at idea even though it has been thoroughly cleaned and bleached. If hubby's beard gets darker tomorrow I will know why. hahaha

Speaking of dragons, I feel like I have two small children at home again. Between Chomper and Littlefoot I have been back and forth doing things all day. One would poop and then the other. I would get salads fixed, then they needed insects. I spilled calcium powder in Littlefoot's tank so cleaned that up. Meanwhile, Chomper is clawing his tank down to get out. He wants to play. Littlefoot poops again. Run back over to spot clean. Chase Chomper down the hall. Put him back in and Littlefoot is hungry again. Do second feeding. Now Chomper is giving me the look like where is his snack. Yep and throw a bath in there too. Crazy but love every minute with them.


----------



## themamaj

Headed to Nashville tomorrow for Repticon! I look forward to seeing some of the friends and breeders I have met at previous shows. I know the burning question...do you plan to bring home another animal? Well......actually I had plans to get a corn snake but I have been rethinking that. I guess it depends on the animals I see. The one thing I am still hoping for at some point in time is a red eyed crocodile skink. They are pretty hard to come by so usually there is just one or two at a show if at all. The other thought I have had is a tomato frog. I like those a lot and low maintenance. Who knows. Right now the plan is to stock up on supplies and video the show of course  

Finally got my Reptile Life Hack video uploaded. For having a week off from work you would not believe the things that have come up. Every time I would sit in my chair to work someone would need something from me right then! Family showed up at the door unexpected and other family came in town. Definitely a funny week. Anyway, have put a lot of work and thought into this so I hope it is a fun, helpful video for you reptile lovers out there. Don't worry the fish one is also in the works but probably the week after next. I hope to get Repticon out the first of the week. Sorry not a lot of fish updates lately. I guess boring is a good thing though right?! I will try to get new pictures and updates up soon. I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## themamaj

Repticon was a great show. This one was a bit smaller than summer show but I figured breeders probably have more animals available in summer months. I did get to see one guy there with croc skinks and got to hold several. So love these little guys. They were all wild caught so I struggled with that and didn't buy this time. Have thought about it so much though semi kicking myself for not. I am looking at captive bred breeders. That would be ideal but the prices are so high I don't know if I can can go that route. Certainly, I will be putting much more time and research into it. I got to see several of my breeders and what was super cool is I got recognized by several people for my videos. That was really neat to talk to people that were subscribers and get to hear that my content had been helpful to them. Hearing that was an encouragement to me. There are always so many cool animals to see. I got to hold an iguana and uromastyx which was a first. I had a nice visit with son as well. I will put a link to the footage from show if you are interested. 

Sad news was I came home to find Edward had passed. Daughter had been caring for all animals. She said he had eaten prior night. I guess all of his ailments finally caught up with him which is sad. I have downsized my fish quite a bit but I may look into getting a new betta soon. I think Finley is doing really well now so also contemplating adding some catfish to his tank. I wouldn't mind adding in a schooling fish but after my last tetra incident I have to say I am a bit nervous at the thought. I might add some dwarf cories and then go from there. Actually chili raspboras would be awesome though. 

Other news, I have moved reptile tanks around. Chomper seemed liked he was stressed seeing Littlefoot all the time so I moved Littlefoot over next to Cheerio. I moved Sofie up on table next to me. Oh I won a exoterra cave at the show! It is super cool because it is a magnet cave. You can put have inside tank and half out. That way you can open outside and check on gecko. I need to find something to level it out under carpet so magnets will fit better. I just put the cave in together for now and she LOVES it. I think she likes her new place in room as center of attention. So that bumps her to queen status instead of princess lol. Sofie I knew it was coming. Funny girl!! Tango got move back to original spot next to Pixel. So far Littlefoot is ok with new spot but definitely adjusting. Chomper has been so black the last few days. I don't know what is up with him. I thought moving tanks would help and it has some. He hadn't pooped in a few days so I thought that was issue. He made up for lost time today but turning nose up at favorites in salad. I don't know maybe he is mad because I have backed him off on bugs. He seems more himself when I get him out. I will see how it goes next day or so and if he doesn't snap out of it I will go ahead and take him to vet just to make sure. He is about due for yearly anyway. All the news for now. Have a Happy Valentine's day.


----------



## themamaj




----------



## themamaj

Lots of changes in the fish room. Making my way through water changes tonight. Have had 3 tanks to take down. Edward which passed while I was away and Jameson and Marlie both passed on Sunday. Jameson's dropsy had come back and this time with a vengance. We had fought it for a good while so he certainly kept fighting till the end. I sure will miss that boy. Marlie passed from old age. She was approaching 3 years so I am pleased she lived a long happy life. Now the fish room has lots of open spaces. Not sure what I think about that just yet. I have been intentionally downsizing for awhile but pondering another betta this time. I have seen some pretty babies but nothing that has grabbed me just yet. 

So rearrangements in order. I moved Titan over to the 10 gallon with the cory cats. He doesn't know what to do with so much space. It was really funny watching him discover the catfish. Yes I am a big bad betta...flare, flare...hehehe we know the real story! I took down Edward and Marlie's tank and moved Storm into a 2.5. He is getting older and just not thriving in the 5.5 like I wanted. Now he is next to Freedom and his activity level has already spiked. He seems so much happier having another fish in view and seems to be doing much better with the new tank. So that left his 5.5 empty and Blaze was the lucky recipient of the upgrade. He is such a happy fish. I have love seeing him zoom back and forth enjoying every inch of the tank. That leaves the shelf next to my chair open. A 5.5 would look nice in the space. I will have to think on it. 

I took Chomper to the vet today. He has been really off the last week. His color has been dark, no interest in food and very lethargic. A first I thought it might be stress with adding Littlefoot, but I had move Littlefoot out of sight and still saw the change in behavior. The good news was fecal was clear and no parasites. We did an xray and bone density is great but has a little enlargement in abdomen. Lungs looked ok but one area was harder to see. They took some blood which I will hear back on tomorrow. Vet is a bit baffled but treating him for possible infection. He got a shot in the office of antibiotic and I have oral meds for home. Bless his heart, he has been through a a lot today! He perked up some once home and did eat a few roaches. I really pray blood work is ok. It should tell us how liver and kidneys are functioning. I am glad I took him. Reptiles can hide illness for a long time. When they finally present they are pretty sick. I hope these meds will help him. Vet said I was doing everything right but just sometimes things still come up. It is always good to know your animals. If something changes and you have that feeling something is not right it is good to get them checked out.

Guess that is all the news for now. Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sorry about your losses. Always loved seeing Marlie's pouty face. May they be swimming under the Rainbow Bridge and looking in on the fish room from time to time together.

I hope Chomper feels better!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Tealight! Chomper seems to be doing much better. His blood work all came back great. I think meds have definitely helped. 

I just did a q&a video this week for channel. It is a neat behind the scenes video where I share some about fish and reptiles I had growing up, what got me into betta fish and highlights of what is to come. I don't want to wear you guys out on videos but I thought you all might be interested in hearing some of the stories I shared. Here is the link if you are interested.


----------



## themamaj

How about some pictures! 
Flame, Pumpkin, Freedom, Storm, Blaze, Finley and Titan


----------



## themamaj

And the reptiles and amphibians:
Chomper, Snickers, Skylyn, Echo, Pixel, Tango, Littlefoot, Cheerio, Sofie, Bear and Koda


----------



## themamaj

It has been nice just sitting here drinking a cup of coffee this am enjoying watching the fish. Finley keeps popping in and out of his little craft mesh tunnel. Pretty cute. I have enjoyed watching Titan and the catfish interact. Bettas are so funny. He thinks he is totally in charge of the tank. He will swim down and hover over them watching just to make sure they are staying in line before he goes back up top to make the daily patrol around the tank.

Chomper is giving me the stink eye. I think he is ready for his salad. Littlefoot looks to have left me a very nice present in the front of the tank. Job security with these animals! Sofie loves this new cave I got at Repticon. It is definitely her favorite place to retreat. I guess I can't blame her as it is dark and warm and cozy. I could snuggle up in those conditions too. 

I have been looking at all the betta pictures on the forum. I love seeing the different types of fish people get. Of course, one major drawback is it gets me thinking of another betta. Haha I may have to get me one of these white opal bettas. I have seen some at our local aquarium store. I have a fish credit there that has been burning a hole in my pocket. I might go browse on Wed after work if I get off in time. 

Guess I better go feed. The natives are restless. Have a good day.


----------



## Tealight03

Love all the pics! Hope Chomper is feeling better. I just want to kiss his sweet face.


----------



## themamaj

Aww thanks Tealight. He is doing great and snuggled up in my lap.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Aww thanks Tealight. He is doing great and snuggled up in my lap.


Glad to hear.


----------



## themamaj

So I went into the aquarium store today to use my fish credit fully planning on getting community fish. Yeah you know what happened. I walk out with a new betta. Lol I am going to quit saying I am not adding more fish because that is when I add new fish. This guy was a wow and I did want to add a tank back to empty spot in room. Am I convincing you yet that I actually have willpower to resist gorgeous fish??? Good try right?! The thing that really attracted me to this guy was the unique colors and that probability of marbling. I expect more black and green to come out on body but really cant wait to see how the genetics will play out. Loved strip of teal green on fins. He was labeled fancy betta and had fancy price. Since I had credit I had to use specifically on fish, it was a no brainer. Risk another community casualty or go with gorgeous betta. Hmm decisions decisions... Have been calling him Phil because Philadelphia Eagles colors. Two things that were "Super" this year. Pulled out my Fluval 6 gallon. I added a different filter to aerate water better. That is one hazard of this tank but between that and lower water levels I think it will be ok. Can add a second aeration if needed. So far he looks great, super curious and seems to like new home. I wish I had sand on hand for substrate but white gravel looks ok. Needed to use stuff I had. I moved Blaze and 5.5 to rack. I think that looked better anyway. It is more balanced since Flames tank is also 5.5. The fluval has to have room to get in it to maintenance so on wall with 10 gallon tanks. They are all light substrate too so keeps the theme going. So tell me what you think. Is Phil good name? Other ideas?


----------



## Tealight03

Oh he is striking! I love the name Phil. My Phil was also named after Philadelphia, although not after the Eagles. I was interviewing for a job there when I got him.


----------



## themamaj

Oh that makes it extra special then! What do you do for a job?


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Oh that makes it extra special then! What do you do for a job?


I currently work for a community development intermediary. We provide financing, training, etc to nonprofits across the country to develop affordable housing, do workforce and economic development, etc. Sorta wish I had moved to Philly but where I'm at now is better.


----------



## themamaj

I bet that would be very interesting to do. Have been to Philly once when BIL was doing an internship up there. They did have the best Philly cheese steak sandwich of my life. Haha it is those important things that stick out!


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> I bet that would be very interesting to do. Have been to Philly once when BIL was doing an internship up there. They did have the best Philly cheese steak sandwich of my life. Haha it is those important things that stick out!


I loved Philly. I lived there for a summer doing an internship before I graduated. The food is amazing!


----------



## themamaj

Crazy day today. I had one of our parents come up to my desk today and ask me if I wanted a guppy she wanted to rehome. She had several guppies and the others had passed over time and this was the last one. She didn't want to get any more so she asked me if I would take it since she knew I loved fish. I said sure if you are looking to rehome it I will take it. She brought it to me this afternoon. It was a really pretty orange cobra guppy. My daughter has been volunteering at the preschool, doing copying and things for the teachers. She was headed home at that point so I had her take the fish and put it in a container for me until I got home. I was going to quarantine it and do a paraguard treatment before I added it to a community tank and maybe get a few more guppies to go with it. I worked about another hour and was headed home when daughter called screaming. Apparently she had left for a little while and then came home to find guppy had committed suicide on our counter. She put it back in the water but it was too late. It must have really jumped as we found it about a foot away. I felt so bad. The parent was so excited about me having it and I was pretty bummed too. I hate to tell her we didn't even make it to the big tank before it bellied up.


----------



## themamaj

Sitting here watching my new fish Phil. He is settling in. He seems to love playing in the bubbles from the filter. He will swim in and out of it and then zoom to the other side of the tank like he is seeing if the bubbles can catch him. Pretty cute. Storm has made such a transformation after moving him next to Freedom. He is much more active and seems much more content. Flame, Finley, Titan, Blaze and Pumpkin are all gliding along in their tanks. I love seeing happy fish.


----------



## themamaj

He is showing more blues today. So pretty. Amazed at this guy and very happy I found him. Wrestling with name a bit. I like Phil a lot and will keep it as part of name but not sure if it suits him as everyday name. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ThatFishThough

Carson? Lol. Mr. Wentz is from my state, so I'm biased. Phil seems to suit him okay, although I agree it isn't really clicking from the pictures.

An Eagle's scientific name is Haliaeetus leucocephalus, how about something like Ceph (pronounced 'sef') or Hali? You could call him Bismark (capital of ND), Bottineau, Stanley, or "Moor" for Moorhead, which is technically in Minnesota. Some other towns in ND (I know. Again, I'm biased. But hey, the make good names!) are Oakes, Dunseith, or Enderlin.

Beautiful boy!


----------



## blueridge

I am loving the new boy Mama J! He is gorgeous :shock: You should name him Verde, spanish for green, even though he isn't completely green...
Sorry to hear about the guppy. The koi at work like to do that sometimes.


----------



## themamaj

Great suggestions. Would you believe I ran into my parent at Walmart. She had her kids with her so didnt have heart to tell her then. Guppy guilt  

I must have the betta bug again. Saw such a sad little juvenile at store today. Breaks my heart. Pondering going back and getting him. Sometimes it is a struggle when to step in and when to walk away.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww he's adorable. Sorry, I'm an enabler. 

I'm sorry about the guppy. Hope she understands.


----------



## themamaj

I couldn't get that little fish off my mind so I went back to Walmart tonight. It was hard to believe but half to 3/4 of bettas were gone. I can't imagine there was such a big run on fish over the weekend. Sigh my little guy was gone. I sure hope he ended up with a good home. I did see one guy left that I saw Friday as well. He could be his brother and had some of the same issues but I think this guy is even sicker so guess what off to the house with another rescue. Right off the bat, I put him into a blue bath and let him have a long soak to hopefully start reversing some of the cup issues. Looks like he has some swim bladder issues, but think there is more going on. I just haven't pin pointed it all yet but he did poop and that looked good. I have started with aquarium salt and IAL. That and the blue are my top 3 new rescue treatments and then I go from there. I am very concerned about this guy. He has been laying on bottom and only goes to the surface for air and that is a struggle in and of itself. His breathing has been very labored. I will look at him and think he has improved some and then the next minute he looks worse. He holds his head up but I can tell he is very weak. Stinking Walmart. What are you guys doing to these poor fish? It just really frustrates me. My whole weekend has been very stressful so I guess fish is dire straights doesn't totally surprise me. I'll share more about all of that later though. It is 1am and I still need to feed everyone. Hang on little guy......


----------



## Tealight03

Aww I hope he makes it. Poor guy.


----------



## themamaj

I have to say I really thought I would wake up to a dead fish this am. I even dreaded going in the room for morning checks. To my surprise, I saw little flutters going through the tank. We are still not out of the woods by any means but I saw definite improvements. His breathing is much better and he is trying very hard to explore tank. The best way to describe him though is someone trying to swim with only their arms and their legs just dragging behind. It takes so much energy for him to swim. Some of that is probably swim bladder related because when he rest on something he is still flopping over. I added a craft mesh tunnel to give him a refuge close to surface. I was thrilled to see he has been using it. I also added some narrow leaf anarchias just floating again trying to allow different levels for him to be able to rest as needed. His color is better and his eyes are bright and curious. I am encouraged with improvements I have seen. I plan to do another water change here after I eat a bite. I think daily water changes for a sick fish can be the best medicine. I will try to get some pictures up too.


----------



## themamaj

Amazed at progress this afternoon. In 24 hrs, he has gone from limp and lifeless to flaring. He still is weak in muscle tone but so much better since second water change and salt treatment. First picture was last night. Thought you might enjoy seeing transformation. I read somewhere that through shipment and long cup time, bettas can have some muscle atrophy from being in such a confined space and not able to really move around. I can certainly see that to be true. By having the good water quality, heat, space and encouraged activity through mirror time, I am seeing strength improve!


----------



## Tealight03

His improvement is amazing! He's a beauty!


----------



## themamaj

Evening eye candy 😍 cant decide on name for either newbies.


----------



## ryry2012

The butterfly boy is handsome! The crowntail boy is a cutie. I'm glad you got him 

Don't you think it's sad to see so many bettas would end their lives on the store shelves? They yet get betta shipment every week. They should order less at least...


----------



## themamaj

ryry2012 said:


> The butterfly boy is handsome! The crowntail boy is a cutie. I'm glad you got him
> 
> Don't you think it's sad to see so many bettas would end their lives on the store shelves? They yet get betta shipment every week. They should order less at least...


Yes. It breaks my heart and I completely agree.


----------



## themamaj

This is my tunnel lookers beware!!! 😂


----------



## themamaj

I only worked half a day today with registration but I cannot get motivated to work in the room today. I spent two hours this afternoon doing nothing but playing with dragons and looking up fish names. How is that for productive efforts?! I think I am going to name new boy Tide. Of course I am all about the Crimson Tide Alabama but funny enough when my daughter and I first saw this shipment of fish she said "Mom you need to name a fish Tide". I was like in ocean mentality thinking oh that is cute! Then she holds up a bottle of Tide detergent that got stuck on the fish shelf. Lol I guess the name has stuck with me so Tide will be the name of new crowntail boy. I can't seem to come up with anything more for Phil. I have looked at tons of names and nothing struck me yet. Just need that wow name to go with it. Funny you would think I am naming the next king of England. Philip ______ J the royal betta of the room haha. 

I have really had fish on the brain the last week or so. Fish and my reptiles of course are my therapy. We have had a lot going on in the family as I mentioned in a previous post. My oldest son was diagnosed with Chrons disease. He has been having issues for the last year or so. That is one reason I have been back and forth to Nashville so much. I have been going to dr appts with him and driving him to multiple tests and procedures. In fact, I will head back this next weekend. I hope we can get a plan going for him med wise to get the pain under control. Middle son, my grandson's dad, and I have been going through lots of stress from grandson's mother. Bottom line is she is crazy and that is the nicest way I can think of saying it. She is causing so much grief to our family it is not even funny, but beyond that my grandson is really suffering from things she is saying and threatening. It is really complicated and I won't bored you with details but please pray for my grandson. My heart is so broken for him. I wish so much there was something I could do to make his life normal. I know he is not the only child in difficult circumstances. I was really blessed growing up with two Christian parents that loved and supported me in all my efforts. At the time, I really didn't appreciate that but I sure do now. I had friends that had divorced or separated parents and I knew they went back and forth but I had no idea how hard situations like that could be and how differences between parents could have such effects on the child. My heart goes out to any of you that have ever had to deal with any of that. Other stress situations are brewing as my husbands parents are having a lot of issues and my parents are having more and more health issues. We have just reached that stage of life with aging parents. Our pastor said the other day that you are either going into a trial, in the middle of a trial or coming out of a trial in life. Funny how true that is. In the middle of all of this daughter will be graduating high school and getting ready for college. That is really awesome but lots of life events at once! God is always faithful though. He has carried me many times before and will many times in the future I'm sure! So a day at a time, we press on with joy for tomorrow  ....and when you buy fish you feel better too haha. 

I was actually headed out door this afternoon to aquarium store when realized they were closed on Mondays. I need some filter cartridges for these Mignon filters I got. In my opinion they are a cheaper version of Aquaclear. Not bad for price but haven't seen the replacement cartridges in big box stores as of yet. Pondering on adding something to Finley's tank. The store had some endlers in last week. That was a thought or I also pondered a bristlenose pleco. I have never had one and they intrigue me. It might be a nice different addition for a clean up crew. Do any of you have plecos? I guess ottos would be a thought too. 

Started taping an intro for video for this week. I think I am going to do a updated fish room tour. It has been about 6 months since I did something in depth with each of my tanks. Obviously there are some new fish faces but thought it would be nice to show how I have moved tanks around and upgraded some things. Work will be crazy rest of week so I will see how much I get done, but goal is to get something out this week. Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble on. Hope you all have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sorry, you and your family will be in my thoughts. I especially hope the doctors are able to help your son and your grandaon's mom comes to her senses. 

About names, I have had several that I'm not sure fit them. Like Theo. But nothing else fit him. Actually I didn't really like Phil. Felt like it was a lazy name. I'm super picky on names. It takes so long for me to decide!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you! I really appreciate that. 

You know sometimes the name just hits me and other times, I just have to see their personality. It will hit me at some point. Lol I was registering kids this am and looking through some of the different names. Pretty funny I was sitting there in my mind all morning thinking now I wonder if this would be a good fish name. Priorities


----------



## Tealight03

That sounds like good inspiration!


----------



## themamaj

Ugg poor Blaze. I had turned his heater off the other day when moved things around. I was just now feeding and scooping out some dead leaves when felt the water. Of course, I immediately checked the heater. Can't believe I did that. Thankfully he has not been phased. I guess that is a perk to this room being 80 degrees. Some days I feel like I am melting in here but fish are happy.


----------



## themamaj

Tide is doing amazing. He zooms all over the tank now and flares at anything. Incredible to think he looked like the brink of death just a few days ago. I held Littlefoot up to his tank and he had no problem showing Littlefoot who is boss. Most of my fish run when they see the dragons but not Tide. Pretty Funny.

I have had fun talking and interacting with animals. Daughter laughs at my conversations with them. Chomper look who is a big boy down in the floor. Where are you going? Get out from under there. Littlefoot are you showing your beard? Oh who is the big bad dragon? Flares baby beard. hehe Oh Littlefoot, Chomper is giving you the stink eye. Littlefoot waves in retreat. Chomper sits up proud. Yes Chomper you are still the king of the room. Meanwhile Pumpkin thinks if she stares at the surface long enough food will fall. Phil is being a property accessor of his drift wood. I wonder if I have missed any secret passageways? Blaze zooms by. Frog eyes are peeping out of substrate. Life in the fish room


----------



## Tealight03

I love hearing about the fish room.  I also talk to my fish. 

Problem child (Triston) will you eat today?

Good morning, Xan Xan. Did you sleep good?

Hi pretty girl (Freya). How was your day? Did you notice you have a new neighbor? Hope she feels better soon. 

Lol.


----------



## themamaj

They are our babies! Chomper was being so good I let him stay out. He fell asleep by my little table. It was so cute. Snickers is all curled around his log. The geckos get active the later it gets. I guess good I am a night owl because love watching them. Well except for Sofie who is camped out in cave. The queen must not be hungry enough to emerge. I catch Skylyn and Snickers staring at each other through tanks a lot. I always wonder what they are thinking. Probably something like your turn to make a commotion so mama will come feed us too. Pixel has been much more active lately. He just appears in middle of tank some nights. It freaks me out because not expecting it. You look over and here are these big eyes staring at you. Of course he needs a little exercise. He is getting huge. Such a cutie. I love pudgy frog hips.


----------



## themamaj

I don't know if spring is in the air or mating season. Chomper is going nuts today! He has clawed his cage down all day and has spent tons of time out in the floor RUNNING all over the place. I put Chomper back to get Littlefoot out a little while. Chomper actually head bobbed then charged the cage. He has never done that. Then he waved at Littlefoot when I was holding him later. Chomper likes going up to Littlefoot's cage and staring in. Making me wonder if Littlefoot could be a girl. That would be interesting. Chomper is running all over the place, licking everything and is like a wild indian. I don't know what my vet did to him but he is certainly a new boy!! Pretty funny. I keep thinking he will wear himself out but nope. Now Littlefoot is waving. This could get very interesting.

On fish notes, Tide is doing awesome. He is coloring up more red and blue tones coming out as well. He sure is a happy boy and flares all the time. He really loves the interaction. I went by the aquarium store today. I wanted to get a few more filler tall bunch plants but they had nothing. I did decide to get 3 more cory cats to add to my shoal. That puts my cats back up to 6 which is a nice number. These guys were little spotted cories. They were just listed as assorted and they were cheap. I thought they were really cute though. I also got me a bristlenose pleco! He is black with white spots. I loooove him! Oh my goodness how incredibly cute. I love his little mouth and how he wiggles around in the tank. I put him with Finley in the 10 gallon. Finley flared at him initially but really doesn't care. Love his heart with his cataract he doesn't see that well either. Finley is really laid back and of course plecos are peaceful. I think those two will be a good match. It has been nice seeing the additional activity in the tank. His tank seems to grow algae with ease as well so the pleco will have no issues finding food but I plan to supplement him just for variety. I still haven't done squat on video. Sorry this week of work has worn me out. I am headed back to Nashville for a few days but plan on filming when get home. I have done several rescapes I would like to show you. 

Chhhoooommmper!!!!! You are driving me crazy. He is like on red bull. Is there a full moon????? He is climbing the shelves too. Ok Mister to bed for you. Lights out. haha


----------



## blueridge

That end to the post :laugh:


----------



## Tealight03

Haha oh Chomper.


----------



## themamaj

Bear actually had a normal shed! Only took him 6 months to be normal. Hope for feeding??? Lol

Tide looking so pretty today. Chomper wrecked his cage earlier. I had to improvise on tank decor while cleaning. He had long time down to play and bath. I think he likes log. So cute falling asleep on it!


----------



## themamaj

Still working on fish room tour since been at hospital with mil but had an opportunity to check out a new fish store here in town one afternoon. From saltwater tanks and exotic corals to freshwater fish and plants, this store was simply amazing. It is a small store but everything was so clean and organized. Above all, I fell in love with the giant freshwater tank. Can just see that in the fish room!!!! Wonder if hubby would notice a wall sized tank? Lol I am trying to slowly desensitize him. Video on channel if interested.


----------



## BettaSplendid

themamaj said:


> This is my tunnel lookers beware!!! 😂



This picture made me happy. I love cranky crowntails. I would name him Cranky. Mr. Cranky Fins. And he'd be mad about the name and that would make it even funnier. "FEAR ME!" OH YES, YOU ARE FEARSOME, _Mr. Cranky Fins. _





>


----------



## themamaj

Love it!!


----------



## themamaj

Catfish are such cute fish to watch feed. I love how they shake their little tail back and forth and those little whiskers scurrying around. Titan is such a bully tonight. He is trying his best to steal the catfish food. You can tell by looking at him that he is no doubt deprived. Uh no you little pig! It is interesting to watch the interaction of my new little cats with the older ones. They swim behind scooping up every morsel the big guys are throwing around. They are trying so hard to be like the big guys. Oh let me have a bite...as big guys swish the little one aside. The three big guys have been dooking it out over one shrimp pellet. The little guys finally wised up and realize mama drops pellets on several sides so we can get our own over there. Meanwhile big guys are crammed in one corner. Pretty funny.

I was looking at my banana plant and it looked like it was shedding. I thought what in the world until I realized Mr Pleco was on there doing a cleaning job. I have to say Finley has surprised me and has no trouble shewing the pleco out of his area he wants to be in. 

Gee whiz, I don't know what is going on in the roach container tonight. It sounds like a roller derby in there! I bet they are knocking around a food cup. Oh on feeder news, I started a meal worm colony right at about a month ago. It is sloooooooooow going but tonight I saw my first darkling beetle! I have a fair amount of pupa now so I expect more to hatch out soon. One was really close because if you look at it you can almost see the beetle eyes. Really wild. The pupa look like little cocoons. You would think it was dead if you just saw it laying there but if you pick them up they wiggle. I think it will take awhile to get a good colony going since just started with small amount but looks like on the right track. 

Chomper made the most gianormous mess in his cage tonight. I have had to take apart his cage and clean everything top to bottom several times this week. He has really been a stinky butt in more than one way!!! 

Cheerio had a full body shed the other day. I lifted up his cave and all the shed was next to him. It is pretty cool though because the shed has the same circle spots on it. Littlefoot is also in shed and Bear just came out of it. Bear hasn't eaten in several weeks now. He refused last week from shed. Pixel was the lucky recipient of one mouse but I had to waste two others which stinks. I will try again this week and hope he is in a better mood. Tango is concerning me a bit. He is not hardly eating at all. His poops are much less too. I am upping his baths to see if maybe he is backed up. Really not like him as usually a big eater. 

Guess better head to bed. Have a good week.


----------



## themamaj

Finally a little bit of snow here. It is so beautiful but most already melted. I know you north east folks would share though. Crazy weather.

Life has been so busy. MIL had a week in the hospital and now that home trying to coordinate home health, and home care has been a challenge. Looking into long term options. The whole thing can be quite overwhelming. We have been blessed to have a dear friend that knows a lot about senior care to help us find resources that can help. I pray we can find the right things to give our aging parents the best quality of life and care. 

All the animals are doing well. I sent a long email to my vet about Tango. I have noticed his poops are less as well so I am going to up his baths and try to start him on some repti boost supplementation. I wonder if he is a little backed up. Tide just continues to amaze me. It is funny sometimes the fish that have been through the toughest times end up being the best companions. I have his tank here by my chair. He loves the interaction. Chomper is such a mess these days. He has had major parties in his tank while I have been at work. I will come home to the salad on all areas of the tank and plant and wood knocked around. Spring is definitely an active season for him lol. No wonder they brummate in the fall to rest.

Oh super exciting news!!! I had a breeder friend go to NARBC this past weekend. They saw a very special reptile I have been looking for. I got the breeder contact info and spent all evening talking with them online. I am so impressed. I will have a new little one arriving next Wednesday!!!!


----------



## themamaj

Oh another exciting thing, I got asked to do a birthday party animal show in May!


----------



## ryry2012

Oh no, how can I wait until next Wednesday! 
Have you seen rhino iguanas in person? I've heard they are tame and like dogs of reptiles. I don't know how common they are in the hobby though.

Animal show is a lot of fun! I've been on one for my son's friend's birthday. Since my son was really scared of reptiles, I was the one petted a snake and a dragon instead of him :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough

@mamaj do you follow Emzotic on YT? Recently she did a video on her snakes and mentioned that one went over a year without eating. Apparently as long as they’re hydrated they can live for quite some time. I don’t think I was in direct relationship to Kenyans (more towards BPs) so I could be wrong.


----------



## themamaj

No haven't seen them but will look it up. They can go a much longer time without eating than other animals but would never let mine go that long. Hydration is very important during times of fasting. My vet also recommends regular soaks if not eating. There are a lot of factors to check if not eating like making sure your temps are right and not other factors that are causing stress. A vet check to make sure nothing anatomically wrong is another important thing to consider. It will be interesting to see what species of snake they have.


----------



## themamaj

ryry2012 said:


> Oh no, how can I wait until next Wednesday!
> Have you seen rhino iguanas in person? I've heard they are tame and like dogs of reptiles. I don't know how common they are in the hobby though.
> 
> Animal show is a lot of fun! I've been on one for my son's friend's birthday. Since my son was really scared of reptiles, I was the one petted a snake and a dragon instead of him :-D


I hope I can get the kids excited about reptiles! It will be a lot of fun to go.

No I haven't seen a rhino in person just a regular iguana. I bet they are awesome. Of course Chomper thinks he is part dog. He loves to run around through the rooms. It is pretty funny.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I forget, is Bear one that only wants live? If so, what do you do with a live fuzzy if he won't eat? Or what can be done with them if you have a snake refusing it and you have no other animals you can feed it to? Zephyr is refusing his meal today (live fuzzy mouse) cause he decided to go into shed again (He shed last week, Monday). Kind of at a loss of what to do with the baby. I don't really want to kill it myself but I don't want it to suffer.


----------



## themamaj

Actually had that problem last week. Bear was in shed too and first time ever refused live. Fortunately I can feed them to pacman frog. The other one I had died on it's own. I hated that too.


----------



## themamaj

I think word on the street is out...mama j rescues lol. Have had several people wanting to give me animals. From fish to snakes to frogs, thinking may have to expand to bigger room. My vet emailed me tonight about wanting me to work with a problem feeder frog. My son had talked to me earlier about keeping his ball python and of course told you story about parent showing up at my desk with a guppy. Pretty crazy. Fortunately my son worked out his apt issue so he can keep his snake. 

Had Chomper out tonight and he started waving at Littlefoot. Then Littlefoot would wave back. Soooo stinking cute! 

Fish are doing well but my banana plant is melting. Ugggg. I love that plant. If can get CO2 hooked back up maybe that will help. The plant struggle is real.


----------



## blueridge

So many animals! You should look into converting your attic into your animal room. :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

Haha yes. I may have to really get creative. 

Ryry2012 I love your avatar! Such a cool picture. Do you have a lot of shrimp? 

I have sure enjoyed watching Phil today. I stuck another light on his tank to help the plants along and it really makes his colors glow. He is such a sweet boy. I love watching him swim in and out of the plants. It looks like he is on a very serious expedition. Surveying root structure could be very important you know! Funny boys.

Today is tank cleaning day. Did a few yesterday but want to get caught up for the week. Hope you all have a good day. 

http://www.bettafish.com/members/195322-ryry2012.html


----------



## ryry2012

themamaj said:


> Ryry2012 I love your avatar! Such a cool picture. Do you have a lot of shrimp?


Thanks! I have only two tanks, so I don't have many choices for the avatar. 
To be honest, I don't know how many shrimp I have. There is a big moss ledge in the tank and a lot of them are hiding in there. It seems CPD are eating shrimplets. They rarely swim up during feeing time. The shrimp population is still growing slowly though


----------



## themamaj

Love red cherry shrimp. I had a nice little group of them until I had a betta decide they were a rare delicacy. Talk about tank timeout. I miss having them. May try again one day in another tank. Mine used to love hiding in cholla wood. It made a nice retreat when molting.

Do you have a tank picture you can post? Sounds like beautiful set up with CPDs.


----------



## themamaj

That feeling when you sit down and see clean tanks in the room  Tomorrow the reptiles. Then the house. Lol rather do tanks. 

Tide is such a happy boy. I am so glad I found him. It sounds completely crazy but he swims with such joy. That is a Chance quality. It tickles me to see him so happy. He has turned into such a beautiful fish. Love his black eyes too. Definitely a special boy!

I hope I can meet my mouse guy tomorrow. Bear has got to be hungry at this point. I got him out for a long time last night. He was so good. He crawled around on my hand and I put him down on the floor and he was great. I like the look of the ecoearth in his tank but a little nervous about him eating in there. Sure has been better for shed though. I am pondering doing a container for him instead of a glass tank. Blueridge how would that work with the heating? Any concern of it melting a container? 

Speaking of containers, I went to Walmart today to get groceries. I kept thinking there was something else I needed to get. Containers! Isn't it funny how you go to the store for a purpose but then come out with everything but that. The meal worms are ready to be separated now. Since this small breeding project has gone pretty well, I would like to get another batch to continue it on a larger scale. It will be very helpful if I can get it propagating enough to sustain some hungry geckos. 

Pixel has been super active tonight. Ok well he hopped. Hey the things we get excited about as pacman owners! He sat in middle of tank last night and just stared me down. He is really quite a character. Tonight he keeps peering over his water dish. I had added a clean up crew to his tank awhile back and the isopods have done extremely well. The pothos looks to be doing well too. 

Off to clean Koda's tank. The last of the night. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

How about an updated fish room tour?


----------



## ryry2012

These are the pictures of my tank  It's kind of messy though.

Today was the water change day. I removed some rotala and some snails. There are still so many snails. I don't mind having them. The problem is when I drop shrimp food, snails would gather, they stay on the food and block the shrimp with the shells. I'm going to remove more snails. 
As you can tell, I can rarely see the fish. CPD like stay under the moss and Chilli Rasbora like to stay behind the moss. The most outgoing creatures in this tank are snails and shrimp...lol I hope the shrimp population will grow.


----------



## themamaj

Absolutely amazing tanks!!! So beautiful and tank paradise for those fish. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## themamaj

He's here he's here. My captive bred red eyed crocodile skink. He is 3 months old and came from a great breeder out of Chicago. Fed Ex man was only 45 minutes late. Of course I started watching the door about 9am so it seemed like an eternity till he came. I decided at last minute to vlog it so I could focus on something other than waiting lol. He is such a cutie. I am thinking of naming him Spyro after the cute little dragon on the playstation game but haven't decided for sure yet. I hope he does well. He is super tiny. The vocalizations of these guys is so cute.


----------



## ryry2012

OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!!!

I googled images of red eyed crocodile skinks. They are too cute!!! I've never know such cuties existed. I can imagine how you were excited and not able to wait for FedEX. I'm glad he was only 45 minutes late. I had to ship my desktop to Dell repair in Texas. Due to the serial explosions in FedEx Texas, my package had to stay in their warehouse for 3 days. It was just a desktop (3 months old) but I was still anxious. 

Can't wait to see pictures and videos your new baby!


----------



## themamaj

Thank you. Here is video link of unboxing. I was a nervous wreck. Lol


----------



## ryry2012

Thank you for the video. He is so adorable and very handsome!! I could see in the video how you were excited and couldn't wait for the FedEx guy any longer, haha. I watched the video with my son who is on spring break. He was like "Why is she walking around looking down the floor?" and when he saw the dragon, he was "Awwwww. Cute!" :-D

Is his facial pattern is going to change as he grows? Most of the red eye alligator skinks images had "orange Panda markings" and other parts of faces/hears are darker colors. Whether his colors change or not, he will be a handsome adult though


----------



## themamaj

Yes the babies are born with tan or cream color head. The red eye rings wont develop until 6-8 months. The head will turn all black too. That will be really cool to see develop. He seems so tiny and fragile right now. Checking on him several times a day but trying to keep enclosure dark and covered to allow him to acclimate. He has moved around it some today. So stinking cute. I added some sphagnum moss too for coverage. If they feel secure enough they will venture out more. These guys natural habitat is pretty swamp like and they like to hide under things most of the day only to come out to hunt. Your sons response is so cute. How old is he? I have a grandson that is 7 yrs old.


----------



## ryry2012

How big is he going to be? I'd be hard not to check him in too many times. Maybe you will get him a girlfriend in the future and breed...?
Yes I saw your grandson in your video! He is cute and looks like you  Is he a 1st grader? My son is 6 years old who is a kindergartener.


----------



## themamaj

Yes he is a first grader. Fun age. Little croc will be about 8 inches at maturity. Similar to leopard gecko size.


----------



## blueridge

He is so stinking cute! :shock:
Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## themamaj

I hope you all had a good Easter. We had a nice time with our grandson. He is such a joy to me. 

All the fish and reptiles are doing well. I have to say I am enjoying having fewer fish tanks in that I can knock out all the water changes in one day now. It makes things a lot easier. Tide is swimming around so happy this afternoon. I am amazed every time I see him what a transformation he has made. Nothing like happy fish. My pleco is doing really well and super active. One thing I have noticed though is he is pretty hard on some of the plant leaves. I'm sure it is from cleaning the algae off but noticed some holey leaves. I have had a little plant melting in that tank as well. I added my CO2 back and of course use the root tabs. Debating on pulling some of the more tender leaf plants out and replacing them with some taller, hardier bunch plants or maybe another amazon sword. Lol I feel like I redecorate that tank every week or so. I just haven't found that right combination yet. Do you all ever do that? 

On reptile news, baby crocodile skink is doing well. He is sooo tiny though. Funny he was the bigger of the two the breeder had available. I ended up naming him Spyro from the cute little purple dragon on the Playstation game. I thought grandson might like that name. I am changing his paper towel about every two days. He is pooping well but not eating as I would like just yet. I think he is eating a little just because poops are so regular. Humidity has stayed really good in this sterilite tub. Such a cutie.

My vet emailed me a week or so ago and she has had a super stubborn pacman frog. He had no feeding response and she had even had to syringe feed him several times. She has had him for a number of months and he hasn't lost any weight but just not gaining. She had tried everything and was super frustrated so she talked to me about working with him. Lol stubborn feeders are the norm around here! Anyway, she came by last night with the frog, who she name Oscar the Grouch. It is so perfect for him. She said he hates people. lol Oh my goodness he is so stinking cute though. Not much bigger than a 50 cent piece and may be a strawberry pacman. Beautiful colors! She brought me enclosure, food, tongs and all the supplies. We have gotten to be friends so it was so fun having her over. I got all of my animals out for her to see. Nice hearing things from a vet perspective too.. She really liked my set up and tanks which really made me feel good. I found out some interesting info though!.....are you ready.....Tango is a *girl* and Littlefoot may be a *girl *as well! That certainly would explain Chomper's weird springtime behaviors! Oh my. Things could get interesting in the room! 

So today I hope to do some reorganization. I am upgrading Pixel finally to a 10 gallon. My friend brought me Oscar in a 10 gallon but I think the space was overwhelming him. I moved him to a sterilite tub last night and he ended up eating 4 baby dubias for me. He made me work for it but holding food more under his chin instead of straight on seemed to help. His aim is terrible and I will work with him on that. Funny he would turn in circles to get away from me with tongs. I keep after him and he eventually caved and ate the first one. Then it was like oh...food and was more accepting of the rest. I plan to put him in a 5.5 for awhile until I can get some growth on him then move back to the 10 gallon. I am busting at the seems on space constraints now so will need to get creative with tank placement but have a few ideas. The funny thing is that I have had a tomato frog on order for quite awhile. My mouse buddy told me the other day it was approved and coming in so I guess I will have one more frog to add to the room. Of course when ordered it didn't know about Oscar. Lol one big happy animal family. It is all good but that is probably the last. I did say that right? haha 

This update is going on forever sorry. Did want to add one more thing. My boss resigned yesterday. She is retiring and I knew it was coming but not when. A lot is changing at work along with them updating all the computer systems. My daughter will be graduating next month too. I feel like I am at a big of a crossroads and wondering if this might be a good time for me to move on and focus on some other things. I don't know what that is right now, but praying God would lead me in the direction I need to go be it stay on awhile longer at work or go in a new direction. I would really love to do more animal wise. I wish I could figure out a good way to make an income on a flexible schedule and incorporate my hobby and passion into it. We will see. Hope you all have a good day. Thanks for reading.


----------



## blueridge

Glad to hear everything is working out for you! Especially that pacman frog that you took in. And did I read that right? You're getting a tomato frog? 
It'll be interesting to see where your job will lead you. It would be cool to work something with your hobby into it. I wish you luck on your endeavors!


----------



## themamaj

How is a betta can be fine one minute and sick as a dog the next. That is the one thing that frustrates me greatly. Blaze has taken a downward spiral. I am starting meds on him tonight. Everyone else seems to be doing fine though. I had my friend and her daughter come by Sunday to meet the fish and reptiles. Her daughter is the one I am doing the bday party for so she picked out who all she wanted at the show. She fell in love with Chomper and I think her mom is considering a beardie for her bday so I may have another short term foster. haha. I need a commission on dragon sales these days. 

Spyro is doing really well. He is eating and pooping consistently now so I feel good about him. His humidity is staying good and I am doing substrate changes about every 2-3 days. He seems to enjoy meal worms as well as dubias. I got a weight on him of 4 grams. Such a tiny little guy but stinking cute! They freeze when you pick them up and sometimes vocalize. Most of the time he freezes. Then he will cock his eyes up to see if I am looking at him. Pretty funny. I only handle him when do substrate change though. Since I added a lot more sphagnum moss, he seems to venture around the tank more. I catch him hiding under the plants. 

Oscar, my little grouch, is still as grouchy as can be. He ate most every day last week. He bucked on me the last two days. Tonight I will have to up my game a bit. Such a character as will spin in a circle to get away from tongs. Most of the time if I pursue it he will cave. He needs to bulk up on his weight so really trying to get him to eat consistently. I believe he was 13 grams. I need to weigh Pixel. He is a haus. I stuck some more pothos clippings in Pixel's tank. He is loving hiding out under them. 

I have several projects up my sleeve. I sat and drew out sketches all evening yesterday of the room. I am thinking of getting another rack and moving all the fish tanks onto that on the left side of the room from chair view. That would have the right side the reptiles. I might still have to do a smaller shelf on third wall, but trying to figure if I can combine it to two racks. I would then like to move a desk in here to make computer work a bit easier. Of course, the last time I moved the desk in here I put fish tanks on it. Ok focus here one wall fish, one wall reptiles right???? lol Darn and saw the prettiest giant at Petco this weekend. 

In other projects, doing a lot of research on steppe runners for a care video. I have a lot of good info but have been digging to see if anything more I can add. Yep even been in the scientific journals. The funny thing is that is super fascinating and I think I have found a few facts from those that has not been talked about in some of the care sheets. I have also been talking with the BioDude to help me plan out a bioactive tank for Cheerio. Again there is little info anyway out there so doing my own research. He is currently in a 10 but I had bought a 15 gallon for him. I am changing my mind thinking about upgrading Littlefoot onto a 40B and moving Cheerio into the 20L. *If anyone needs tanks right now *go to Pet Supply Plus. Their *Zilla tanks are half off *which puts a 40B at $54. That is an amazing price!!! 15 and 20 gallon tanks are also super price. Sale goes through April 25th or if you are at another box store that price matches, have them price match that price. I see that sale only about once a year. So anyway, planning upgrades and looking into bioactive supplies to change over Cheerio, Bear, Pixel and Oscar. Long range planning a paludarium build for Spyro. And I am thinking of quitting my job. Am I nuts or what?! Maybe trying to do all animal stuff before paychecks run out. I don't know. I have been all over the fence about work. Wish I could get paid to do stuff I love. Tank builds now that is exciting! Love doing planted aquariums and bioactive reptile tanks. Something so cool about trying to recreate a natural environment. 

Anyway, hope you all are having a good week.


----------



## Tree

AAAAH that little lizard is so CUTE! I'm glad he's doing well!

I'm sorry about your betta. It's so frustrating when you have all the correct elements and keep them healthy yet something always goes wrong. T^T

ooo I will have to look into the tanks for sale! that's a great price!


----------



## Adnamac

WOW what an amazingly beautiful family of scales and fins you have! Just love seeing them all...especially loved seeing your fish tour video, the setups are gorgeous! Love seeing live plants in tanks and the ones you have seem to be so healthy large. 

Currently I have one five gallon with live plants, still small, but am hoping that they grow to be as big and beautiful as yours...just in a 5g setting.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Adnamac! That is so nice of you to say. Would love to see picture of your tank.


----------



## Adnamac

I've two tanks right now: a 5g and a 2.5g and, as a matter of fact I'm not super happy with either of them. 

In the 5g I thought I liked Mr. Octopus...but the more I look at it the less I do. However Stan seems to like to hang out below it's legs and, since the head is actually hollow, has claimed it as a 'cave'. Also, needs moar/larger plants - larger will come with time, I know. Or at least hope. :lol:

In Marshall's 2.5g I just want to replace the fake plants. One - I know they aren't best for the betta (they aren't silk, but they are a softer plastic and I'm watching like a hawk that Mr.Marshall isn't catching his fins) and Two - I just super dislike them. SUPER. I'm holding back through, because that tank is very temporary. Soon as I can I'm getting another 5g, so the setup in that one is just going to have to do. (...I say that, but I'm sure I'll be breaking down soon as payday day hits this Thursday and getting some more real plants....)


----------



## themamaj

Oh they look great! I love the octopus and treasure chest. How cool never seen an octopus. I have the same little pagoda and plants in my drawer lol. Dont stress too much about plants. Those are pretty soft ones. Your boys look wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing! Love seeing betta setups. Great job.


----------



## Adnamac

Thank you for the kind words, honestly I think anyone with a fish of any kind has that pagoda decoration. It's just stinking cute, and goods well with pretty much any type of tank. 

I know I shouldn't stress on the plants...but really I just...just don't like them. I just keep chanting to myself that 'it's ok, they are non-permanent...it's ok, they *ARE NOT* permanent..._patience_....' :lol:


----------



## themamaj

Yeah patience and this hobby. I feel your pain. Not sure where you get your plants from but if you can find a local store that sells bunch plants sometimes you can get a good deal on several at once. I have bought some plants from Petsmart but they are pricey. Our local aquarium store has bunch plants 6 for $15 so that is a really good deal. One bit of advice on plants is try a little at a time as far as different types. See what works well for you with your water and lighting. If the plants thrive then go for more. Sometimes I see a new plant I love and try it and it turns out they melt under my conditions. I have others do great. When I find what works, I go with a lot of them haha.


----------



## blueridge

I feel your struggles with the bettas. :sad: I've been having some of the same problems here too. Everyone is great one minute, and then they completely fall apart. 

Glad to hear that all your reptiles are doing great! And that Spyro is settling in well. Can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows. 

Your planning on updates sounds fun! I'm always looking for ways to rearrange stuff, and give everyone awesome homes. It'll be cool to have all the fish on one side, and reptiles on the other. If you do this upgrade will you have more for expansion? :wink:

Sorry to hear about your job. I understand how frustrating it can be working somewhere that is just plain horrible. I hope you find or work something out. It would be cool to try and start something of your own? Like maybe an educational program/using your reptiles and fish for something.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks Blueridge. Yes work has been a major stress here of late, but overall I have been very blessed to work with an amazing staff and children. I have been pondering subbing so can still maintain those relationships and maybe still have a little income occasionally maybe that is good compromise. Hardest thing is stepping out in faith, but some opportunity might be waiting around the corner. 

Haha yes expansion always a nice thought! I would like to accommodate any future tank upgrades. Planning racks is like trying to put pieces of puzzle together. I have been all over the room with tape measure. I am pretty good at creative use of space so it will be a fun challege!


----------



## blueridge

Subbing sounds like a good alternative. You never know what the next day will bring either! 

Can't wait to see what you come up with! :shock:


----------



## themamaj

Just a quick update since talked a lot about work lately. Decided to sign my contract for the next year but with the disclaimer if things changed significantly with our parents health that I might need to reconsider my position. I have prayed about it a lot and felt like that I needed to be there to help with transition of boss and other teachers leaving. One of my co-workers is going to train with me on new computer system so that will give me flexibility to be out when I need to be. That helps take some of the pressure off. I have had a lot of affirmation from staff and family that best decision for me for now. I finally feel some peace not having that hang over my head. It has been certainly a week of great emotions though. After I got home from work that day, I got a text from my uncle that is very special to me. His cancer has come back which we knew but he had met with the doctors that day at MD Anderson. If you are not familiar with them, they are a state of the art cancer treatment center in Texas. He found out he had a second tumor and that they had doubled in size in a few weeks. The doctors told him 3 options. 1. have surgery that was super risky and he would loose his kidney (he lost first kidney with first cancer surgery) 2. have chemo but that was less than 25% effective 3. do nothing. None of the options were good ones and it just leveled me to read that. Even more so when he texted me he loved me. After all the work stuff and that, I was just emotionally drained. Today, we got a call from father in law that my mother in law was doing bad. My hubby was going to need to spend the night and his sister had come into town. Of course in all of this I also had my grandson to take care of. My MIL dementia has gotten much worse. She is in a lot of pain, dehydrated and so nauseated she hasn't eaten in several days. I got my parents to help daughter and grandson while went over to check on MIL. She has declined just since I have seen her a few weeks ago. She sat hunched over, shaking and crying. Let me tell you to see people you love in these conditions, it rocks your world. I sat there praying for her the whole time, God please just don't let her continue to suffer. You know you even hate to think of things in those terms but I think it is worse to see them in so much pain and be helpless to change it. We are seeing how she does tonight, but think she really needs to go to the hospital. That will be a challenge to get her to go but taking it one day at a time. Grandson and daughter had a good visit with my folks. When I got over to pick them up my dad came to the door to talk to me. He said he just got off phone with my uncle and that they had a more detailed meeting with doctors. He said the surgeon talked to them that to try to do surgery was too risky and they would have to cut through the artery to the kidney. It really seemed like no hope. My uncle said the doctor got distracted and started looking at the ct scan again. He started looking and turning it different ways. He then walked back over to my uncle and said, "Sir I owe you an apology. It seems you have a very unusual anatomy. You have two arteries that go to your kidney. I think you now have a 90% chance we can get the cancer in surgery". My knees went weak. In 24 hours, he went from no hope to 90% hope. God created him with two arteries to that kidney knowing he would need them. When my uncle was flying out to Houston, he got stopped by airport security and had to go through the pat down. The security guy asked my uncle if he was going to Houston for work or vacation. My uncle told him he was going for cancer treatment at MD Anderson. The guard told him, " sir you are getting ready to see God at work". My uncle was so encouraged by that statement. To think of that and know how God gave him two arteries for a special purpose, all I can do is stand in awe. There are still hurdles ahead but a reminder no matter what we face God is already going ahead of us and paving the way. Pretty amazing! Praising the Lord tonight. I thought that was pretty awesome and just wanted to share it with you.


----------



## blueridge

Sorry to hear about all your troubles Mama J! :sad: It sounds like things might be getting better though. Praying for you and your family~


----------



## Adnamac

Keep strong, Mama J, and keep the faith. Going to be keeping you and your family in my thoughts, and wishing only the best for all of you. <3


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about your family members mamaj. They will be in my thoughts. I also hope you are able to find something else when you're ready. Can you make money with your videos? They are so great, I hope so. 

Sorry to hear about your sick fishy. Triston isn't well either. I hate when illness sneaks up! 

I think it's great you're doing the party. I'd pick Chomper any day!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your support. Water change day. Taking time going through doing deep cleans. Hopefully will make it all through room today but chair gets extra appealing about every three tanks lol. Chomper enjoyed a little pool time soak today. I found one of these turtle dishes that had a pretty good size water area. Decided to let Chomper soak in tank for awhile since cleaning and that way could watch him. He is so hysterical. He just sat there closing his eyes periodically like he was at the beach or something. I finally had to move his light off him so he would get out lol. He has had some stubborn shed on neck so trying to soak him often. 

Pleco and Finley apparently had enough household love today. Have seen a couple of squabbles but them seem to work it out. It is not too often but occasionally someone wants to be in the others space and the stubborn one bucks a bit. Have been also trying to get back on a plant supplement schedule. I really would like some of these bunch plants to fill in more. 

Upgraded Cheerio to 20L. He is loving it and has been out much more. He has made a huge mound in front of his cave today. It is funny to watch these guys during daily routines. I think everyone likes it when I am doing tank maintenance because lots of activity and commotion. I guess at least I am entertainment until it is their turn haha. 

I got Spyro out for change last night. Getting more vocal but much bolder and more comfortable with me. I need to get another weight but can tell visibly he has grown. He is certainly eating and pooping!! 

Oscar is still a stinker. I am getting him to eat but having to assist feed which I prefer not to do. Just no feeding response. Sat up last night doing more research. I have upped his temps more to see if that helps. He sure gets me with the cuteness factor. 

Fish are doing fine. Blaze is hanging on but not sure how much longer. Have done several rounds of kanaplex and no change. He doesn't have any pineconing but acts like dropsy. Decided to try a parasite treatment just cause nothing to loose at this point. 

Hubby just called upstairs to me to look out window. It is snowing. Yes April 16th in Knoxville, TN now go figure that one. It was 80 degrees at soccer field on Sat. Unbelievable! 

Will post some pictures at my next sit down break. Back to work


----------



## themamaj

The frogs and reptiles-
Oscar, Pixel, Cheerio, Bear, Echo, Tango, Littlefoot, Skylyn (fired up), Sofie, Snickers, Chomper


----------



## themamaj

Dog and cats- Raya, Oreo and Zoe


----------



## themamaj

The fish and axolotl- Phil, Flame, Finley, Storm, Blaze (when was feeling better), Freedom, Pumpkin, Titan, Tide, Koda


----------



## Tealight03

Beautiful pics. I love them all!


----------



## blueridge

All the pics, I just love them! Especially little Cheerio~ I think he might be my favorite :wink: 
Just finished watching your new video too. Very cool!


----------



## themamaj

Drove home from work today and the azalea bushes really caught my eye. They were such a vibrant red. The last few years they haven't bloomed much. As soon as I saw them, it was bitter sweet. Chance is buried next to the bushes. This is first year bloomed so bright and first spring without him. Made me smile though as just as pretty red as he was. A reminder he will always hold a special place in the fish room. I picked some blooms and laid it on his grave. No fish will ever be more loved. 
Missing my boy today. If you aren't familiar with Chance and his story I think it is on page 3 of journal, video link in signature or you can search betta fish rescue on youtube and it will pop up. Every fish deserves a CHANCE


----------



## Tealight03

Aww I'm sure Chance is always with you!


----------



## themamaj

I made a little collage of Phil so you could see how much he has marbled over the past month. Really amazing and fun to see how genetics plays out. You know I have never had one loose color marbling only gain color. It would be cool if he ends up being a fish that changed in both ways. He still has his white lips and white belly. Other than that and a few fin tips, those blues have taken hold. Still a beautiful boy. Thought you might enjoy seeing the before and afters.


----------



## Tree

oh wow! I love that transition from black to blue on the head and how the eyes stand out so well!


----------



## themamaj

Lots of updates. Life has been unbelievably busy! I have been traveling a fair amount for son and for some reptile shows. In fact I got an opportunity last weekend to go to Repticon in Chattanooga and then get to spend the evening with my friends from Phantom Gecko. I got a 3 hour tour of their breeding facility and got to see and hold geckos I didn't even know existed. Such an incredible day! I have the tour on my youtube channel if you want to see it. They work with 20 different species. 

My daughter just had her senior prom and graduates next week! Wow how time flies. I wanted to share one of her prom pictures because they turned out sooooo good. One of our teachers is also a professional photographer. She kept sending me pictures as she would edit and each got better. I was having a mom moment for sure by the end! 

Lots of changes at work with boss retiring. I have two new bosses now. I think it will be a good thing though and just thankful I am not the one in charge! lol I have just a few weeks left for the school year. I am not sure what my summer schedule will entail just yet but hopefully it will be workable. Got to feed those animals you know!

In health news MIL has been back in hospital. She is doing better now which is a good thing. I hope she will do well for awhile now. My uncle is at MD Anderson. His cancer has gotten worse. We were hoping surgery Thursday but they have had to cancel it because chemo has him too weak. The concern is the longer we wait for surgery the tumors continue to grow. Please keep him in your prayers. His name is Bo. The other really crazy thing going on is my friends are currently going through a criminal trial for the murder of their daughter. She was shot by her ex-boyfriend. The closing arguments and jury decision is tomorrow. It is a super high profile case so you may have even seen it on the news. My friends have been through so much! I pray the jury sees the truth and my friends can finally have some closure after this dragging on for 2 years. Their daughter was a friend of my daughter's and I had spent a lot of time with family at gymnastics over the years. Crazy time in life! We live in a really uneventful city but I guess that shows things can happen anywhere. 

The fish are all doing fine, but I did loose Pumpkin this week. She started hiding and not eating so I knew something was up but passed before much intervention. Bummed about that since I adored her little feisty attitude and beautiful koi pattern. She was so unique. I now have lonely tetras in a 10 gallon so I am on the look out for a new betta. I need to go to Petco tomorrow to meet my mouse guy so I may look there then. Would like a halfmoon or delta tail. Something showy...maybe a white fish! We will see what strikes me. I have to go back to Nashville midweek so if I don't see anything tomorrow I may go to the aquarium store and look later. The reptiles are all good. Littlefoot just finally went through another big shed. Those colors are popping! Pretty sure it is a "she" now. I have been taking her outside on her leash. She loves going out. The leash not so much though. lol She tolerates it. Chomper is also going through weird shedding patches. Bless him he looks so funny. Geckos all good. Cheerio, my steppe runner, came running out of his cave today and attacked a cricket. I totally cracked up. I guess he was hungry and tired of meal worms. Leos are good. Oscar the albino pacman is still a stubborn feeder but he is letting me do minimal assist feeds. He has gained weight which is great! My vet may come back over one day and bring me some dewormer just to make sure that isn't an issue to cause feeding problems. I think we are on the right track though. Oh I finally got my tomato frog. He is super cute and super tiny. I named him Bob. Bob the tomato from Veggie Tails. He does burrow some but for the most part is very visible and much more active than pacman frogs. That is a nice change to be able to see him. I got him to tong feed the first day but he isn't crazy about the tongs. The next couple of days, he wouldn't have anything to do with them so I just dropped the crickets in. He ate just fine. Wow a frog that eats on his own. What a concept!! 

So that is pretty much life at the J house. I hope you all have a good week.


----------



## blueridge

Glad to see everyone is doing good! 
Sorry to hear about Pumpkin :sad: I recently went through a betta dying without much cause, and it stinks when you can't pinpoint the cause. 
Also sending prayers your way for your family. Y'all have been through a lot recently <3


----------



## themamaj

Quick update since 1am and full weekend ahead. Back from Nashville tonight. Son and I took a really fun walk around his neighborhood. Lots of cool ponds, creeks around. Saw several turtles. Really beautiful day!! 

I am fostering a baby dragon for my friend. It is bday gift for daughter but she will do the care. I thought maybe girl dragon but not so sure tonight looking at femoral pores. Dragon is anout 2.5 months and the sweetest! I got him/her just before left so guess what road trip with dragon! She did great and fun to travel with. I see more dragon road trips in future!! One funny is went through Chick-fil-a drive thru on way. Our store has real people taking orders at drive thru. Poor guy was so distracted seeing dragon in front seat. I could only imagine the stories he told that night. Dude you will never guess what this lady had in the drive thru 😂 

And got a new betta in way home. I always stop at Petco halfway for rest stop. They had a bunch of white opals I almost picked but saw this guy who was a rose gold male. New title big price but I had $10 in reward bucks so that made him $10 so ok. Loved yellow and thought perfect for my community tank. Here is quick pix. Excuse sediment in water as just did water change prior to adding him. No name yet. Suggestions welcome. More pix to come later. Happy weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

He's a looker. I saw those rose gold guys at my Petco. They had so many bettas. I highly doubt they'll sell many. So sad. 

I love the dragon. He/she is adorable!


----------



## themamaj

When you drop your phone in the water bucket trying to get pictures of your fish....ugg! I think I am dried out now. 

The good news is all tanks sparkling clean. Of course the guy coming tomorrow to replace our water heater might have sparked my productivity. You never know how long water cut off. 

Here are a few more pictures of new boy. Decided to name him Butterscotch. Food names come out when hungry haha. He is doing well. He sure loved bloodworms tonight. He is a little less social than some of other boys but those gorgeous colors make up for it. I'll win him over. 

Foster dragon is such a hoot. Oh that big baby beard 🤗


----------



## themamaj

A few bonus pictures. My daughter graduated this week! I officially have survived 3 kids through school now. Really proud of her. She is going to go to a community college for first two years then to university. It will be nice having her home a few more years. Seems like it has gone fast. We had a really nice dinner with friends and family. Here some of prom pictures too. So pretty!


----------



## blueridge

Love the new betta's name! It's really cute ^.^

Also congrats for you daughter on graduating! That must have been exciting! Does she know what major she would like to do?


----------



## Tealight03

Congrats to your daughter! And you! 

Butterscotch is a handsome guy. I'm sure he'll warm up to you. How could he not?


----------



## themamaj

Butterscotch is doing great. Funny how it doesn't take long for a betta to think they run the tank. He gets along fine with tetras but you know who is in charge. 



Taking a break between water changes. It is so stinking hot in here tonight. Our downstairs air is out again. This is starting to be a summertime tradition but one I look fwd to breaking if we can get the air guy back again. Waiting on new coils and hopefully then back in business. Upstairs unit has been freezing up and then flooding the pan. Hubby has had to go siphon water off several times. He would never make it as a fish keeper. One tank does him in. haha. 



I have been changing out filter media tonight as well. Do you ever just look at a sponge and think what in the world are you guys doing in here? I just changed this. Are you entertaining fish friends on the block? This can't be this dirty already.


Finley is lounging around throwing those big long fins over anything he can find to perch. I think he is mad I planted some of his floating water sprite. Speaking of filters, the intake sponge I had on Flame's tank had gotten plugged up the other day so I took it off. I didn't think the flow was turned up high but I guess it was and he managed to rip the end of his tail on intake. Poor guy. I wasn't too concerned about the tail but lately it has been looking a little frayed like early fin rot. I decided to go ahead and start him on a round of antibiotics so can get him back on right track. Storm is still hanging on. Love him I guess he is about 2 years old now. He has been languishing for about 3 or 4 weeks but amazingly has held on. He is still eating a little when he can. I know it wears him out but he still holds that little head up. Such a sweet boy. It is hard seeing them age. Everyone else is doing well. 



On reptile end, Chomper is going through an embarrassing shed. Poor guy looks like a racoon with white strips on the darker scales. Oh I was at an exotic pet show last weekend here in town. Vendors were selling pet racoons for $400! Crazy! My gecko friends booth was next to theirs. I think they were about to go crazy with noise. Sorry my mind is everywhere but that show was a lot of fun. I got to help my friend pick out her first snake...a pastel jigsaw ball python. So pretty!! Grandson loved the show and somehow talked me into buying him a fuzzy/rex mouse with these huge ears. He is super cute but I had NO IDEA HOW STINKY!!!!! I thought no big deal, we have had hamsters, guinea pigs etc over the years. We had a closet full of supplies. Let me tell you a male mouse is a whole new ballgame! I have 2 carbon deoderizers, a soda box, and candle to diffuse. I may have to work on his mom more that he needs to take it to her house lol. Oh well the cuteness makes up for it plus a happy grandson. He is doing good caring for him. 



Josh's Frogs had a booth at the show. I was super excited about that. Hornworms with no shipping and a great selection of tropical plants. I ended up getting a few extras to add to gecko tanks. I need to do a bioactive tank update because the plants have grown in so much and really have turned into great setups. 



I could go on and on about stuff around the room but guess better get a few more things done before bed. Hope you all have a great Friday


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Good to see I come back to the forum after a couple years and you're still at it! I love the new boy! I feel like PetCo loves coming up with new names to call color patterns and charge us more... Unfortunately that also means they make more money selling fewer fish, which is sad for the fist that people don't buy. I recently found my local PetCo in my new state and love their fish section. How many bettas and other creatures do you have now?


----------



## themamaj

Only 8 bettas. Have downsized fish but upsized reptiles lol. 2 beardies, 2 leopard geckos, 2 crested geckos, 2 gargoyle geckos, kenyan sand boa, steppe runner lizard, red eyed croc skink, 2 pacman frogs, tomato frog and axolotl. I have a reptile rescue coming Tues. which is a Jackson chameleon. He has a real story behind him and excited to get him. I seem to do reptiles in 2s. haha. Have good friends that are gecko breeders. I am hoping to breed my cresties and gargoyles next year. They only have 2 eggs in a clutch so manageable. And while catching you up to speed, have been doing YouTube and Educational animal shows in spare time. Yes crazy but loving it! 

Petco absolutely big names big money. Glad you found local store you like. Ours here is very good. The fish are healthy and store is good on water changes. I have seen some real pretty colorations out. That is always exciting to see.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Thats incredible! I love reptiles and miss keeping them but apartments only allow so much. But that sounds awesome!


----------



## themamaj

It is water change day and I am sitting in my chair. You know what that means...updates. I just got through doing a big deep clean of Titan's tank and a complete overhaul for Finley. I was over his sand substrate which was just a mixture of stuff on hand when I first set up his tank. I went by aquarium store today to get some Ecocomplete and a few plants. I ended up walking through their pond section as well. The water lilies were so beautiful! They had one pond set up with some stacked stone that was really neat. I would love to do something like that in the backyard one day. My dad has a small pond and has done several tubs in the past. I may have to try a tub next summer. I bet that would be a lot of fun to do. I added some new hornwort and java moss for Finley. He is over the moon for something new to explore. The black substrate really shows off his colors. I sure enjoy planted tanks. 



The reptiles are doing well. I weighed Oscar the other night and he is up to 51 grams can you believe it?! This is the stubborn pacman that wouldn't eat and had to be assist fed for 3 weeks. He was 13 grams when I got him so really pleased with his progress. My tomato frog, Bob, has found his voice. I kept thinking I was going crazy hearing noises but then they got more frequent and louder. I realized it was Bob. He has such a funny little croak. He is quite vocal at night. Chomper just rolls his eyes at him because that is usually his bedtime. haha


A few weeks back at Repticon, I ended up getting a new crestie. He is a tri-color harliquin with a partial pin stripe. His color patten is amazing when he is fired up. I got him from Gecko Junkie who is a TN based breeder. I have followed him for awhile and he has some great quality geckos. He gave me pictures of the parents and history about them as well. I hope to breed Echo and the new crestie, Milo, next year. If that goes well then I hope to expand to gargoyles and breed Skylyn and Snickers. 



The other reptile project I have been working on for the last month was a new rescue. I had found a Jackson 
Chameleon at a lps near me. It is a store I normally buy feeders in so in there all the time. This guy was so incredibly personable that he really caught my eye. His tail had been injured in an accident and unfortunately was turning necrotic. I started following him more closely and could see the progression. I talked with managers several times and wasn't making a lot of head way. The employees in there know me pretty well so they would get him out for me to hold. I was able to get some good pictures of the tail and emailed them to my vet. She gave me some estimates for care and we both knew that ultimately the tail looked like it would have to be amputated. After I got the email, I took that to the manager and finally convinced her. At that point I was trying to get the chameleon at a very reduced fee and foot the vet bill myself. The local manager ended up talking with the district manager and then corporate. Corporate ok'd the vet care and said would cover all the bills. I was able to go with the chameleon, Jack, for the initial vet consult. She agreed the tail amputation. She said overall he looked good aside from that and some mild mbd. She scheduled surgery for the next week. It was so hard having to let Jack go back to the store at that time to wait. In the meantime, I was scurrying around getting my tank and supplies put together so everything would be ready. The day came and I met the store worker at vet for surgery. My dr took Jack back. I was a complete wreck! I knew she was great no worries there, but Jack had been through so much already. He did fine though. She brought him out to me and said we were good to go. Love his heart he was drunk as a skunk from anesthesia. I held him in my lap in his carrier the whole way back. When we got home I put the critter keeper in the new tank open so he could crawl out when ready. It wasn't long he was up on his branches smiling at me. He hasn't looked back since. There is more to the story but I will keep that for another day. I have some video clips of putting tank together. I got sick on my trip so when I get a voice back I will try to get a new video out. I want to do another live video one day as well. I will let you know when. Well better get to feeding. I am getting the stink eye for lights out too. Sure love all these guys.


----------



## themamaj

Pictures


----------



## blueridge

Love seeing pictures of the critters! Milo is so cute~ Love Jack of course :wink: 
Also I just realized that the gecko breeders that you have hung out with will be at the Repticon here in NC next weekend. I'll definitely have to check out what they have. 

I can't believe I missed your live stream the other day on Youtube. I'm hoping I can catch the next one.


----------



## themamaj

Phantom Gecko owners are William and Essie. You will love them. They always have Pangea and usually isopods for sale if need any. You will enjoy seeing some of their crestie breeders they bring to the show. Always have amazing cresties and gargoyles. They just had first clutch of leachianus and lots of cool breeding projects going on.Tell them you need the Mama J discount. They will crack up. Gecko Junkie breeder is Tristan. He is very nice. He would recognize me but doesnt know me as well yet. Let me know what all you see at the show!


----------



## blueridge

Oh gosh! I wish Phantom Gecko would be there, because from what I've seen, from you, they have fantastic stuff. Gecko Junkie is going to be there. Interested to see what he'll have. I'm not too sure if she goes to TN, but Gecko Ranch will be there. I've been to her place and she has some amazing stuff. Really works with day geckos. 

I would say I would take pictures to share, but I know I won't because I'll be too busy looking at everything. Hoping to meet the guys from Go Herping on Youtube; they are suppose to be there. 
Will I come home with something. Who knows? :dunno:


----------



## themamaj

Oh you might get to see some tricolor cresties from Milo's line! He brings some pretty ball pythons too. Oh yay love Go Herping channel. Maybe they will have some of their new rescue animals from Emerald Scales.


----------



## blueridge

Hopefully they will. Although I believe they have sold quite a lot recently.


----------



## themamaj

Bob's got his bioactive substrate tonight. Simple but perfect for him. He loves his cork cave and enjoys hanging out under pothos.


Blueridge what is your take on the whole hydration issue for chameleons? The CB has several really good podcasts on Jacksons I have been listening to. It seems they suggest higher humidity at night. I thought of changing my misting to spray longer first thing in am and a longer one right before lights out with just very short spurts during day to maintain humidity. Do you think that is sufficient or do you think a fogger is needed overnight?


Today is mine and hubby's anniversary. 32 years! He needs an award to put up with me and all my animals  We went out to get a milkshake tonight to celebrate and to pick up crickets. What all the couples do for year 32 haha. They were out of medium crickets so had to get smalls. Guy gave me 100 for price of 30 which was really nice. He told me a lot of people had come in the store asking about Jack. He said he gives them all my YouTube name. Love it. I thought my subscribers were coming up faster. I needed some more sphagnum moss so was looking at bettas while they checked in the back. Oh they had the cutest little cambodia crowntail girl! I have to say I have always had a weakness for those spikey fin girls. She had very clean, distinct color which I like. Must say no...oh but those extra tanks in the closet...no...Tealight where are you for big purses when I need one! Somehow I managed to get diverted to crickets at that point but not before I saw a lovely red veil tail. Have been missing my second fish I ever had, Crimson. I might like another "Crimson". Store was out of moss but truck coming tomorrow. I may have an errand out that way in the morning so if I do will stop back by. "Betta" take the purse just in case


----------



## blueridge

I would be cautious about over doing it. Even if your humidity does fall a little during the day/night it is more important for your chameleon to stay hydrated then anything else. Plus if you mist too much or use a fogger too much, you could end up with mold/bacteria growing in your tank. You want to make sure it drys out in between misting. Of course you are starting off and trying to fine tone your enclosure, but once you find the right match I wouldn't mess with your system too much. Remember Bill said in episode 89 if you change one thing you might have to change something else. If you wanted to boost humidity, maybe try a semi-long shower in the afternoon, and a short one to come on at night (midnight). If you have a spray mister and the time you can always use that instead of the mister. That is what I do with my guy in the morning. If you don't already have a good sprayer I recommend getting a gallon pump sprayer. It goes a long way compared to the small ones they sell in the pet stores. 

And congrats on 32 years! Your husband must have enjoyed going and getting crickets on the special day :laugh:


----------



## themamaj

I think that is the thing that is bothering me is not knowing what the best system for my tank is right now. As far as humidity just what I already am doing, it never drops below upper 50s and of course spikes high with misting. The tank is drying out during the day but other than times where I hand mist, the actual mist system is set for very short spraying. Hubby programmed my timer and he was ultra conservatory because we were leaving right after set up and he didn't want to flood the house. Actually the whole mist king set up was major. It came in the day before we were to leave. We got most of it together with no issues but had to tweak my reservoir bucket connection a few times to get a tight seal. After all hooked up the nozzle would not spray. We checked and checked and all good. About the time we were at a loss as to what was wrong, the cover on the nozzle went flying off. Yep stupidity in action there. Never thought to check that lol! Hubby has major fears of house flooding so he was off on a hunt for a drainage tub to put under tank. He finally came back with one that was too small. He had measured the lip not the inside. For engineer hubby he was very frustrated. We improvised with bricks to set tank up higher. He had also zip tied my cords together so not bunched up. All that was fine but he wasn't happy with how one set was so went to cut the zip tie off. Well you probably know where this is headed but he cut the cord to the unit doing so. It had this huge spark and he fell back. I thought he had been shocked and it scared me to death. He was fine but it blew the whole system. At that point I knew we had to leave the next day and Jack was a week post op. I was in tears and hubby left the house upset. He finally came back with a new connection cord and managed to get it working again. Needless to say, I have been a bit on edge worrying about Jack the last two weeks. It was hard to get him, have the surgery then turn around and leave. My sitter was great and we talked on phone about every day. It has really been this week trying to get in routine after being gone and learning his normal behaviors. My temps are good with basking 80-82. Ambient mid 70s. Temp dropping to upper 60s at night. My umbrella plant, I replanted in organic soil and it is topped with river rocks to keep him out of dirt. My dripper is above it so water goes into plant. One potential issue is build up of water around the plant. I have an extra container under plant to catch that. I empty it about every two days but it has several inches of water in it when I do. I don't particularly like that but don't know best way to remedy just yet. I only occasionally see him drinking water off leaves. He seems to hate it when I spray and will run away from it. The store told me he didn't like to be sprayed. I have been trying to aim it high to mimic rain fall. That is one issue I don't know what to do since I know they need showers to encourage drinking. He is eating well. About 3-4 med crickets a day that I see and maybe more if hunts one. Poops look good and urates look healthy. He is extremely active and climbs all over tank. I am a bit concerned that I see him closing one eye periodically. It looks ok so wondered if some dust in it or something. I have tried to drip water over head to rinse but he still does it some. So anyway, trying to find balance and really wanting things to be just right for him. Thanks to any of you fish fans out there still reading this saga. Just like getting first betta, you stress over every little thing. When you get a system down, it is no big deal. In the meantime, working on my new mama jitters.


----------



## blueridge

Your journey setting up the Mistking sounds about like mine, although no one cut the electrical cord. I watched a video from Mike Tytula on Youtube; he has one on how to set it up. I made my Dad watch it too, because he was going to be helping me. It took us a couple of times to get the seal just right. I was extremely worried about over doing it, because if you read the manual it says not to over tighten or you could strip the treads. We poured a little bit of water in the tube and turned it so the water was around the seal. Kept doing that and tightening the seal until no water came out. After getting all the lines set up and the reservoir filled I tried turning it on, but nothing happened. Went back and read the manual and realized you had to prime the pump :roll: Actually figuring out the timer was the hard part. 

Sounds like you are getting everything down though. Maybe try and get the dripper to drip off the leaves and into the reservoir instead of into the plant. That way you don't over water it. I water my plants with my pump sprayer and then whatever they get from the misting. Most chameleons won't appreciate you spraying them. Bean doesn't like it and Kimchi never did. 
I'm sure you already are, but I would keep an eye on his eye. But everything sounds like it is going good. You've done a lot for the little guy, and I'm sure he appreciates it~ Thank goodness he's in caring hands.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! Yes we went by Mike's video as well. Good idea on dripper.


----------



## Tealight03

Getting caught up!

What a great thing you did for Jack. What a lucky guy. 

Did you get new fishies? I am so tempted to get another but am trying to cut back.


----------



## themamaj

No not yet. I really like the red veil I saw. Still pondering. 

Thank you on Jack. He is a special one. I had him outside again today. He loves it. This picture had us both smiling 😊


----------



## themamaj

Boy this stinks! I went to feed Tide just a little while ago and didn't see him. I tapped on tank and no fish. Never good so I went to looking. I found him behind the rack. He was long gone. He must have jumped during the night. I sure hate that especially after all he overcame. I was just looking at him yesterday thinking how beautiful he had become. Storm is on the edge right now. He is no longer eating. Not sure how much longer I can stand to see him languish. This is definitely one of those frustrating fish days. I'm not sure what I want to do. I really liked the red veil tail I saw. It is amazing I have resisted this long. I need to get a mouse this week from my Petco buddy so could look there. Debating about getting another fish or continuing to downsize to allow for some reptile growth and upgrades. Of course those are planted tanks that are doing well so hate to take them down. Guess I will ponder.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sorry about Tide. Poor boy. 

I get wanting to downsize. I lost Freya and am taking her tank down. She had java fern that I hope will do well in another tank. 

I have a soft spot in my heart for red vts though.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sorry about Tide. Poor boy. 

It's a hars decision to downsize, especially when there are plants doing well. I have a special place in my heart for red vts though.


----------



## themamaj

When I think I am going to bed at a decent hour. Lol Can you believe it is July the 1st? The 4th is around the corner. Wow the summer is flying by. July 1st is a special day because 3 years today, I found Chance. I wanted to do something to honor him so started a thread to celebrate bettas. Check it out and post your favorite betta picture and share a fun story about your fish. It can be a current or a past fish. Freedom is celebrating his 1 year gotcha day. He is a special guy as well and glad he is part of my fish family!


I went back to lps today where saw red veil tail. I thought if he is still there, I am bringing him home. Alas, he was gone. It is ok though because I am going to think he found a special home. I did decide to put Storm down the other day. It was time though that is never something that gets any easier to do. I am happy to have had him so long. He was a beautiful boy. I have the two tanks to take down now. I think I am going to pull the plants and combine them into some other tanks. I am wanting to move some things around and utilize my space a little better. This is a small room so always have to be creative. 



I did do a couple of projects today. I made a large cricket bin which I am pretty tickled with. I cut out top of sterilite container and duck taped a piece of the craft mesh I use for tank dividers on top for ventilation. I added layers of egg crate, dry and fresh food, a wet paper towel for hydration and a lay box with some coconut fiber. I have to say, I have lost way fewer crickets having the coconut fiber in there. With any luck, maybe I can keep them alive longer in this. If any manage to breed that would be a perk too. 



The other project was upgrading Spyro. He has had steady growth and eating consistently. I moved him to a medium size container and used the sphagnum moss this time as a substrate. This will be a good bridge for bioactive in the future. The moss hold humidity well so better for juveniles. He is a bit freaked out at the moment but I think he will appreciate the added space once he settles in a bit. Daughter helped me tape a quick video. On channel if interested. 



Buttercup and Finley have been battling out on bubblenest duels. I don't think I will ever tire of seeing those. Always such a thrill to go to tank and see one! You know some of my cory cats are 3 years old now. Pretty cool to still see them doing well. Titan does a good job keeping them in line. haha 



I am still open to another betta if the right one comes along. Guess I better get to bed or will never get up tomorrow! Have a blessed week and Happy 4th! Makes me think, the fish always love to hear the orchestra play Stars and Stripes Forever. Yeah we get a bit festive in the fish room


----------



## themamaj

Working on a few maintenance things around the room. Koda got a major overhaul cleaning. For one axolotl she sure is a poopy one. lol. Our water is super hard hear so have to regularly scrape at water level to keep residue at bay. I took all of her decor out and gave it a good scrubbing as well. Tank looks so pretty and sparkling clean now. I had added a background awhile back which is just one of those cling on ones. I think it helps her feel more secure plus a nice look. 



Getting ready to hit a few more water changes and reptile tank cleans before bed. Grandson coming to stay this next week which will be fun. He is starting to be interested in helping me around the room. He likes to spray the gecko tanks. You know boys and water! I hope he will be a hobbyist one day. He does love animals.


A friend of mine called me a week or so ago about a potential ball python rescue. This particular snake is at a lps near us. Not Jack's store. My friend called me in tears so upset about this snake so of course I had to go see what was going on. She is a young juvenile that has not eaten since arrival at the store at least 3 weeks ago. She has had a bad shed and still has stuck eye caps after a week or so of me following her. I have talked with the workers at length and I know they have been working with her. The manager, however, is a major butt hole and that is to put it mildly. One day when I was in there, I showed interest in the snake so she got it out. I was holding the snake and mentioned a couple of things. The manager was so defensive at my suggestions. I could tell she got real uncomfortable even though the things I suggested were good suggestions. Was in there another time getting feeders and workers were great. They told me all kinds of info and what they had tried. We talked at length about different strategies to get snake to eat and how best to address the eye cap situation. They listened like I might really have some ideas of how to help and took down the number of my vet since the snake NEEDS to be seen. Today I call to check. Guess who gets on the phone... my fave manager. How do you know this info that the snake needs vet treatment. You should not know that. We are not to disclose that kind of info. We use such and such vet because we have a contract. The DM has to approve it. No you can not know what the vet says. It doesn't matter you are interested in the snake. IF the snake becomes available we will call the people on the list that have showed interest. (that would be me by the way). Hateful hateful hateful! I know I can not save all the animals from pet stores that are stupid and delusional. I get it I really do. However, call me a nut but I cannot stand to see an animal not have the opportunity at medical care when they desperately need it. Why can't they get off their big pride high horse and admit they don't know everything. I don't either but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see a sick animal. Then when they do decide to seek help, the animal has had to deteriorate all this time while they then jump through red tape to get approval for corporate to pay for anything. Yes I am still a little hot from Jack's situation because he could have had his tail saved if they had acted sooner. In his fortunate case, after a lot of proactive negotiation on my part, the manager listened, acted and Jack got treatment and a forever home out of it. In the snake case, I probably should stay out of it and walk away. Of course now I truly care about the snake and would really like to have it as part of my reptile family. Sigh. Mama J on the mission to save the bettas and reptiles of the world that have been forgotten and mistreated. 



Along that theme, I went to Walmart, bought a betta. He is a beautiful red veil tail. Water was ridiculous, but not today. Not on Chance's day. Today I choose to make a difference one betta at a time.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight the new boy reminds me of Tristan.


----------



## themamaj

I mean Xander


----------



## Tealight03

July is a special time around here. I hope Chance and Killian are swimming under the rainbow bridge watching over us. 

I'm so glad you got a new boy! He looks just like Xan! 

Gosh I can't believe that manager! So frustrating! Is the snake not for sale? I don't know how it works when an lps has a sick animal. It's really to bad the manager had to be so rude. I'm sure you're a millon times more knowledgeable than she is!


----------



## themamaj

I'm sure they are! Makes me smile thinking about them. 

Yes technically the snake is for sale but they cant sell it until it meets certain requirements like eating. That is a good thing especially for new owners. I guess I am atypical because I understand the issues and have dealt with similar problems with Bear. I have also worked with sons ball when he was having feeding issues. I am willing to put time, effort and medical care into the animal. We'll see what happens. Regardless I hope the snake gets care she needs and a good home.


----------



## Tealight03

I get why the store has that policy, but it's so hard for experienced owners. Especially those more experienced than store owners!


----------



## themamaj

How's it going? I realize how busy I have been when look at the journal and realized how long it has been since I have posted. I sure enjoy the forum and love to hear how everyone and fish are doing. 

How about a few updates? I will see if I can get pictures to load from computer. Have tried several time tonight from phone and can't attach anything for some weird reason. Anyway, lots of changes in the fish/reptile room.  I am thrilled to finally have all my fish grouped on one side of the room. My chair faces the tanks so it is has been so enjoyable to prop up feet and watch the fish. I have downsized quite a bit to 7 bettas and 1 axolotl as far as aquatics. I have three 10 gallons and two 5.5's here in the room. 2 bettas are across the hall in grandson's room in 2.5 and 3 gallon tanks and of course, Koda has to stay in the bonus room for cooler temps. I guess still spread out a bit but it works. I ended up draining all the big tanks down enough to lift them and disassembled shelves. Once I got everything in place I rescaped a few things as I filled tanks and rewired all the accessories. Funny it took me 5 hours to do that. Let me tell you good, hard labor for those 5 hours! I think it turned out nice and the fish seem happy. 

As far as current fish, I still have Finley, Butterscotch, Titan, Phil, Freedom and red veil tail I got awhile back I finally named Wave. He looks so much like your boy Tealight. Grandson has also gotten into bettas so when he said "grandma can I get a fish?" I knocked people over to get to the cash register lol. He has a good eye too. The one he picked had caught my eye as well. He is a multi veil tail with some pretty yellow, white and a tad of blue. He named him Spongy after Spongebob. I let him design the tank himself which was so fun. He ended up arranging his gravel like a pokeball. Genius! It helps to have a huge selection of gravel and decor to choose from. He started out with my Spongebob themed hides and figure, but we changed it out a week or so ago. He has learned how to vacuum the tank too. Oh that was a proud moment! Now what second grader knows all that about bettas?! I love my planted tanks but I have to say it has been fun doing a tank with colored gravel and fun decor. 

On the reptile end, I have expanded lol. I was able to get the ball python rescue I had mentioned in a previous post. I named her Hershey. She is a normal morph and has beautiful brown tones. She had an awful stuck eye cap, I got off the day after she came home. Her weight was so low. Most hatchlings weigh more! I have had to assist feed her but she has gone from a lot of assistants to almost none now. She has picked up 11 grams in 3 weeks and doing amazing! I went into the store today and talked to that manager. I showed her a picture and told all her improvements. She teared up and said she was so happy I had gotten her. That was pretty neat. I could tell she was so relieved the snake was doing well. I guess managers have hands tied sometimes at store regulations. I am happy this was a case that ended well. 

Jack, my jackson chameleon, is also making some strides. He did so well with his tail surgery, I thought oh this rescue will be a breeze. Wrong! He ended up with a pretty good eye issue that had probably been brewing when I got him. Several vet visits, eye washes and drops 3xs a day for weeks. Eye doing much better now but still not 100 %. Then there has been shedding issue and struggles with humidity. I love, love chameleons but it has been much more challenging than I would have thought. 

Milo, my tricolor crestie got a big upgrade and new bioactive tank. I am really excited how it turned out. I think once the plants grow in, it will look really nice. He doesn't know what to do with all the space. I think he will like it once he settles in. 

Another new face is a baby tiger crestie named Tigger. How original are my names?! Jack for a jackson, Tigger for a tiger lol. He is stinking cute and only weighs 5 grams. I upgraded him from a tub to a 10 gallon bioactive tonight. I added another reptile rack as well and moved desert animals to one side and tropical animals on opposite. I hope to tape a room tour video this weekend. 

All the other animals are doing well.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm so glad Hershey is with you and doing well! The store policies do suck. Maybe they can amend them with this outcome. 

Spongy looks great! It's so good you're teaching your grandson about bettas. I was telling my coworker about my goldie problem and she was all "they only get as big as the tank they're in." I told her that was untrue and to Google it lol.


----------



## themamaj

She's alive.... haha Yes it is has been way too long since I have posted and Linda thanks so much for checking on me. I greatly appreciate it. Sorry to be absent for so long. Between managing family, work, extra jobs and and animals I guess I got pretty busy  



As for animals, I have downsized my fish quite a bit since my love for reptiles has expanded but currently have 7 betta tanks. 

*Penny* is my little koi betta. She is such a cutie pie! Black and white with such a flirty personality. She was a rescue I picked up at a lps. Stinking store didn't even know she was a girl. She has a deformity in her spine and was struggling at the store. I brought her home and put her in a 10 gallon and she has thrived. She has trouble swimming level because of spine issue but she gets around fine. She does have to rest more often than most but I love her in spite of the issues. She has some brass tetra friends in her tank. They are pretty fun to watch at feeding time. Penny has no trouble being in the middle of the pack making sure she gets her food! Funny enough, Penny is actually named after my grandparent's dog they had when I was little. Their Penny was a black and white fox terrier that I absolutely adored. When I saw this little black and white koi, Penny was first name that came to mind 

*Freedom* is one of my oldest bettas. I think he is about 2.5 now? He is a Walmart fish I got after Chance passed. I call him my surprise fish because he was turquoise when I got him and then turned beautiful hues of purple after he came home. His color has dulled now that older but still such a sweetheart. I noticed this past month that he has developed tumors on his side. So far they have not hindered him but I hate it none the less. He is a happy boy and loves to twist and turn those beautiful fins. He lives in a 2.5 fluval with my original nerite snail I got for Chance. 

*Spongy* is my grandson's fish. He is Freedom's buddy. Freedom keeps Spongy busy which is good because he is one of my biters. He is a lovely multi veil tail. Grandson had taken an interest in bettas so one day when we were in the pet store and he asked for his own fish I couldn't get to the register fast enough. haha. Grandson has learned how to vacuum tank and has enjoyed designing substrate and decor. 

*Bama* is my red halfmoon. He is so gorgeous. He is one of my eye candy fish. His tank is a 5.5. I love to watch him swim through the tank and of course flares are amazing! 

*James *is my orange dalmation veil tail. He is also a Walmart boy but I just loved his pattern. I guess you can say I have a weakness for beautiful veil tails. I know they are a common variety of bettas but their fins look like ribbons flowing through the tank. So pretty! He has a cardinal tetra buddy. The lone tetra. My others have died off. I have tried a couple of times to add to the school but both times, I have had issues. I have really wondered if our local aquarium store is getting them from a new source. So weird because I had cardinals and neons for years with no issues. Last two times I have bought them, I have had mass die offs. I am kindof gun shy on getting any more because James and his buddy are healthy and happy. Don't rock the boat! 

*Titan* is another one of my old guys. He is a gorgeous blue halfmoon with some red and white on him. He is in one of my 10 gallon community tanks with cory cat buddies and a lot of malasian trumpet snails. Titan is such a big boy. I bet he has some king genes. Linda he has always reminded me of some of your gorgeous halfmoons. 

*Shadow* is my newest boy. He is a platinium dragon scale and is a wow! One of my side jobs I have started doing is fostering animals and helping people pick out fish, set up and design planted tanks, etc. I had a really fun opportunity over xmas to do a betta tank. They gave me a great budget and really wanted to set things up right. So refreshing!!!! Anyway, while I was looking for their fish, I found Shadow. I love the contrast of the black and white and love the spunky attitude of plakats. He is so fun to watch flare. I will take you down you intruder mirror. So funny. He has this great black beard too. Of course the only problem shopping for other people's fish is that I find thing I like lol. Shadow was a great find. 



So that is some big fish updates for you. All of the reptiles are doing well. 

Bearded dragons - Chomper and Littlefoot
Crested geckos- Echo- choc and cream, Pongo-dalmation, Tigger-brindle tiger, Milo-tricolor
Gargoyle geckos- Snickers- brown and red striped, Skylyn- white and yellow reticulated
Pacman frogs- Pixel- green, Oscar- strawberry albino
Tomato frog- Bob 

Emerald Swift lizard- Emma
Leopard geckos- Sofie- mack snow, Tango- albino
Steppe Runner lizard- Cheerio
Red eyed crocodile skink- Spyro
Snakes- Bear-kenyan sand boa, Hershey- normal ball python, Candy Corn- albino corn
Jackson chameleon- Jack
Bumblebee millipede- Buzz
Hamster- Pepper-winter white dwarf hamster
Axolotl- Koda- wild type

Dog- Raya- doberman
Cats- Oreo and Zoe
and a partridge in a pear tree lol. Just kidding!


It is a full house but I love them all. I have an all my animals video on my you tube channel if interested. You can find me pretty easy searching for mama j. Instagram is mj_journals and I post a bunch on their as well. I guess that is the big update for now. I hope you all are doing well and look forward to catching up on the website.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Am so glad you are alive and well!

Welcome back to the fold. ;-)


----------



## themamaj

I have been on a nesting and purging spree over the holidays. We totally flipped all of the furniture in our bonus room to make a family area where everyone could watch tv or play video games. To accommodate, our lack of furniture I ended up moving my favorite chair out of the fish room. It is great that I have a lot more space in middle of room for maintenance and if I am showing animals for a foster job but I am missing my chair. I am too old for this floor sitting haha. I have pondered putting a small desk and chair so I could work in their. Maybe a multipurpose table I can fold up when not in use. (Maybe that will keep me adding more fish tanks on it) I have to have "Tiny House" mentality in the room to maximize space for the animals. Kindof a fun challenge though. 



I got offered another side job prior to xmas. This would be working with a local gecko breeder with their business here in town. I took a tour of facilities this afternoon and talked more about hours and what roles he was interested in me helping with. I wasn't sure if I could take on another firm commitment but it sounds like I would have a lot of schedule flexibility and basically work as much or little as I wanted. He has expanded his business so much that him and his wife are a bit overwhelmed. We have some mutual interest and it might be a great learning opportunity for me. I wanted to think about it more but nice to have opportunities where I can control my schedule. As I mentioned prior, I have been doing animal fosters and helping families pick out animals and educate on care. I have done reptiles as well as fish. Actually my last fish client referred me to a business wanting to set up a fish tank for their office. That would be the first business so that would be a cool opportunity. I have also done bday parties, and branched into educational shows for the schools. I really love doing the school shows. Kids are sponges for information and I think if you introduce animals and their care at an early age, they will grow up respecting the animal and hopefully maybe inspire some future hobbyist. Right now I hope to work at my real job another year. That will give me 15 years so retirement might be an option then. A thought anyway. My favorite days are spending watching the animals and drinking coffee.


What about you guys? Love to hear what you did for the holidays and how your fish are doing. And thanks...glad to be back.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You sound as if you are terribly busy. I know someone who does vivarium builds mostly for exotic frogs. She also does tank builds for businesses. She does not do maintenance, however. She advertised on FB and Craig's List. Apparently, once one is established, it can be lucrative. If the Gecko breeder does not do that sort of thing you could offer that service for his clients for a finder's fee? 

Gary and I are fine. We, or rather I, added a new baby Shih Tzu. Her name is Fiona and she is giving Russell and Edward a run for their $$. Like Edward, she is black and white.

Let the Duckweed take over some tanks. I cannot physically do what it takes to get them up to par (scrubbing dried Duckweed off the glass) so selling. Already have the two new 20 long tanks and Betta waiting in the wings.

Still enjoying Moderating this Forum. So many nice people I have met; too many to list!

Gary is talking about retiring but who knows when? Had the Fifth Wheel trailer fixed so we could sell but now someone is waffling about whether he wants to do so or keep it. I am easy either way.

And that is my unexciting life. LOL


----------



## themamaj

Just put out a new video you all might like. A day in the life of water changes


----------



## themamaj

Yeah we are actually under a Winter Storm Watch! For us snow lovers, TN snows are few and far between. Every winter I dream of the Blizzard of '93 where the snow was up to my 3 year old's chest. We had no snow boots for him so we put multiple Kroger bags over his shoes. We were lucky because we kept water and power through the whole storm as well as had a wonderful wood burning fireplace. School was closed for over a week and even my hubby's job was closed several days. I remember him watching the tv intently every night like a school boy hoping just hoping to see the closed sign go across the screen. One night after my son was in bed, we went out in front of the house and went sledding. So much fun! Maybe we will get lucky and get more than the 2 inches they are calling for. Lol. I bet you fish lovers to the north of me think I am nuts. 



Fish are all doing fine. I started my new job with our local gecko breeder and have really enjoyed it. I have done everything from caring for the animals to getting display cases and merchandise ready for weekly shows. There are a variety of animals to work with. The bulk of them are crested geckos, but he also has gargoyle geckos, leopard geckos, bearded dragons and a huge iguana named George. George and I are buddies now. He loves bananas and will follow you anywhere if he knows you have one. It is really funny. I call him Curious George. I was a bit intimidated by him at first but now I think of him as a big scaly dog. He has such a funny personality! 



All my scaly babies are doing fine too. I will be getting a couple of new additions here in a few weeks of some morning geckos. They are a small species of geckos (all female) and the cool thing about them is that they are parthenogenic_*. *_This means that they can reproduce on their own without a male. Pretty cool. They do better in groups so I am starting with 2 and see how it goes. Maybe before long, I will have some eggs 


Guess I better feed and head to bed. I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Tealight03

MamaJ! I'm so glad you updated! Your side jobs sound awesome and like a great fit for you! Your fish are gorgeous. I also have a special place in my heart for the vts.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight!! So nice to hear from you! Yes new job is going well. He has A LOT of geckos but they are beautiful and so fun to work with. Have wanted to do some small scale crested gecko breeding as well for a year or so. I finally have a pair that are old enough and up to weight. I tried about a week ago to pair them. I did a brief period of them together and then separated. Trying again today. They seem to like each other in the fact that they want to be near each other. I have heard some mating calls but no luck yet. I even tried playing them some Barry White music lol!!! February is the month of love so maybe we will have good luck. 



Today has been my first day off in awhile. So nice. I have just hung out with the animals. I had great ideas of cleaning all the fish tanks but haven't gotten motivated yet. Freedom has been going down. I have pondered whether or not to intervene. The tumors on his side look like they are about to rupture. His color has changed and not eating so I know time is near. I sure hate it. He has been with me several years. Such a good boy. I put my finger to the glass the other night and he tried to swim to it. Our eyes met and it was like we both knew. He has had a long, happy life though so for that I am thankful.



On happier note, I just love brass tetras. I think they are my all time favorite community fish. I like that they are showy but peaceful and live in harmony with bettas. Penny is so funny right in the middle of them eating. They are like starved piranhas crashing the surface for food. I love watching them eat. 



I really want to rescape Titan's tank. I think he is as bored with the plant set up as I am. Maybe some new driftwood and new sand would perk it up a bit. When I rescaped Penny's tank, my koi female, I added some anubias to driftwood I had and it looks so nice. The plant roots have attached well to the wood. The java moss in that tank is doing well too. would love to propagate more of that to put in other tanks. It would be nice to get some shrimp again. I keep saying I am going to do a shrimp tank but I just can't seem to have a tank without a betta lol! 



How are all of your fish?


----------



## Tealight03

Breeding sounds exciting! How many offspring do they usually produce? I assume eggs? 

Aww poor Freedom. It's hard to know when to intervene. I just had to put Xander down. He hadn't eaten in months and was lethargic. I also lost Theo to Popeye/fungus. Just took their tanks down. I only have Callie and Jethro left.


----------



## themamaj

Wow it has been a hot minute since last posted! Have been working with a rescue right now and really got me thinking about my journal. Amazing how life gets busy and time goes by quickly. I am still quite the betta advocate but only have 4 bettas currently. As I have been working with more reptiles, my fish got downsized quite a bit but still love the hobby so much. My current fish are Peaches, a gorgeous half moon, Cranberry a red and blue veil tail, Strawberry a little feisty red and white female and a unnamed mustard gas boy who is my latest rescue. I love watching Peaches. He has such pretty flowing fins. He was a sad little pale fish when I happened upon him at the pet store. It was one of those days where I was just fed up with sad bettas in cups and saw him. It is always the eyes that get me. Eyes of hope. I saw a lot of potential in him, but mainly I didn't want him to be another statistic of a suffering fish. He really surprised me turning out even more beautiful than I imagined. Funny how much clean, warm water transforms! I have had Strawberry quite a long time. I love little female fish. I think they are definitely underrated and overlooked. Females, especially, seem to have so much spunk. They shimmy their little fins and just capture your heart. She is quite the stinker though. Her curiosity has got her in a bit of trouble at times. Then again bettas seem to be notorious for that. She managed to get herself stuck under her driftwood one day. Thankfully, I had walked in the room and didn't see her, so went looking. I lifted up the wood and out she came bolting to the surface for air. After a bit of panic for us both, she was fine and I had to rescape a bit of the tank to prevent further trouble. Strawberry has some brass tetra friends and a mystery snail, named Gary in her tank. Gary is a bit of a character too. He is always hanging off a plant or cruising along totally oblivious to the curious fish that watch his every move. Cranberry is such a happy fish. I love veil tails. The way they move through the tank is like a ribbon so graceful and beautiful. Cranberry reminds me a lot of Chance. Though there never will be another Chance, it is a sweet reminder of him watching Cranberry's little antics and seeing similarities of how they explore the tank. Wow I miss that boy, Chance! I have cared for many bettas over my fish keeping hobby years. I have never had a fish make such an impact on me like he did. He was one of a kind and the best fish ever. You know the one that always cheers you up on a bad day. The one that makes you smile the most and die laughing and funny little antics. He certainly is the reason for my passion for rescue and rehab for guys like my mustard boy. I have pondered a few names for him but still things are such touch and go. He was a pretty sick guy when I got him. Stress of transport and rehoming has also taken a toll. Been doing daily water changes and added some aquarium salt today. Of course of all the times to be out of indian almond leaves... His breathing has been really elevated which concerns me a lot. I hope the salt will help. He is one that will keep me up at night until we can turn the corner. Anyway, that is a bit of an update on fish life. I know there are so many new hobbyist now which is so awesome to see! Hope you all have a great day. Will try not to be such a stranger around here


----------



## themamaj

Peaches, Cranberry, Strawberry and mustard boy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Good to see you back!


----------



## themamaj

Great to see you too! 😊


----------



## Kat50

They are so pretty.


----------



## themamaj

Thank you Kat!


----------



## themamaj

New boy finally turned the corner and doing well. Nothing like a good flare! 😊 Now to come up with a name!


----------



## Kat50

Oh my such a beauty. I would name him “ Marvel” with such a stunning turn around. But I also name my fish and snails after fictional characters a lot.


----------



## themamaj

Love that!


----------

